#ubuntu+1 2007-07-09
<SeveredCross> tretle: Nope, not Jason Mewes, sorry to dissapoint.
<SeveredCross> Don't even know who Jason Mewes is.
<teratoma> i tried to install synaptic and i get this error:
<teratoma> synaptic: Depends: libapt-inst-libc6.5-6-1.1 but it is not installable
<teratoma> what did i do wrong ?
<tretle> SeveredCross: http://uwadmnweb.uwyo.edu/concerts/images/jay%20and%20silent%20bob.jpg
<SeveredCross> teratoma: Nothing.
<SeveredCross> The apt package is broken.
<SeveredCross> No, but I may have picked up that habit from seeing him in movies.
<teratoma> a fixed version will eventually appear?
<SeveredCross> Yes.
<SeveredCross> It's uploaded to be built into launchpad, Hobbsee uploaded it earlier, just nobody's built it.
<SeveredCross> I think OO.org is there for build, and that bloody piece of junk takes ages to build.
<SeveredCross> So apt is waiting.
<SeveredCross> dist-upgrade removed my Synaptic and shtuff, heh
<teratoma> yeah.  good thing no one uses apt and synaptic
<thompa> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SeveredCross> LOL.
<SeveredCross> Yeah, apt is a bit broken.
<SeveredCross> No worries, it'll get fixed soon, just keep doing apt-get upgrade :)
<SeveredCross> You can monitor this page too: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/0.7.2ubuntu6
<stuporglu1> Anyone else installed Gutsy on a Macbook? I wanted to confirm a minor problem with the installer.
<tretle> if its the partitioner its a known bug
<stuporglu1> Yeah, it would hang after making changes, but when I used gparted to delete the partitions, then said to use existing free space, it worked fine.
<tretle> yeah
<tretle> same with every system
<tretle> the partitioner in the installer has craped out :D
<stuporglu1> ah, ok. Is there  a bug for it on launchpad? I couldn't find it...I'm pretty new to launchpad
<tretle> as far as i know it was asvertised as one of the known bugs when tribe 2 was released
<stuporglu1> ok
<tretle> asvertised = advertised
<tretle> should be fixed in tribe 3 hopefully
<stuporglu1> Sounds good.
<tretle> does indeed
<tretle> :)
<MugginsM> hrm, my attempts to get gutsy talking to a projector on my laptop have left me with main screen at 640x480 :(
* MugginsM runs aptitute to see if there's anything new
<h1st0> Are there any specs planned for adding compiz fusion to gusty?
<RAOF> Yes, it's already there
<RAOF> compiz-fusion-plugins-*
<h1st0> By default?
<h1st0> Like the desktop effects package?
<RoC_MasterMind> Yes it's installed by default and will enable itself if your graphics card has 3d out of the box
<RoC_MasterMind> oh
<RoC_MasterMind> I noticed on gutsty....I opened the update manager...it had a lot of updates...but strangely the ones for apt were unchecked..why?
<RAOF> Dependency problems
<RoC_MasterMind> Interesting.
<MugginsM> libcurl3 and 4 are having fights, and lots of other packages are getting dragged into it
<MugginsM> basically
<RAOF> You can install those upgrades, but you lose aptitude, apport, ubuntu-desktop, etc :)
<RoC_MasterMind> I see.
<RoC_MasterMind> Yay!
<RoC_MasterMind> That's the breakage I heard about..interesting that it makes them unchecked.
<RAOF> Actually, its a libapt problem, isnt it?
<tretle> so does that mean that after the libcurl4 package is uploaded then other packages will install correctly?
<tretle> hmmmmmmmmm.......200 cadbury's cream eggs :D
<Karark|away> opensource ATI drivers have seemed to improve :D
<tretle> new release?
<Karark|away> from 7.04
<Karark|away> just got my gutsy going
<tretle> yeah... going to reinstall fresh now after I finish a few things up
<Karark|away> i've yet to run into a bug in the 45min i've been up
<Karark|away> anything i should watch out for?
<tretle> think doing an upgrade broke more things then a fresh install, well from my experience with a fresh install more things seemed to work
<tretle> well, i think my gutsy is broken for a reason
<Karark|away> yea, i've still got 7.04 on another HDD, but doubt i'll go back to it
<tretle> the upgrade crashed
<Karark|away> damn
<Karark|away> mine just updated smoothly
<tretle> do u use gimmie
<tretle> ?
<Karark|away> no
<Karark|away> never heard of it
<tretle> hmmmm........ on the gimmie discussion I cant find any posts about gutsy
<tretle> I installed it from the gutsy repo's
<tretle> but it crashes on startup
<Karark|away> hmm
<tretle> http://www.beatniksoftware.com/gimmie/Main_Page
<tretle> it might be included in gnome 3.0
<Karark|away> looks neat
<Karark|away> might have to give it a shot
<tretle> tell me how it goes
<tretle> i dont want to submit a bug without first finding out whether its actually a bug or not
<tretle> :)
<Karark|away> heh, right
<Karark|away> crashes here, too
<tretle> crud
<tretle> :(
<Karark|away> when running in term i get... ***MEMORY-WARNING***: gimmie[18074] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<tretle> reporting it so
<Karark|away> i will too
<tretle> getting that same problem on a vast amount of applications
<tretle> jokosher being another one
<Karark|away> filing with gnome or ubuntu?
<tretle> just use the bug reporting tool
<Karark|away> right, i did, went to gnome
<tretle> bugzilla
<tretle> :D
<Karark|away> i wonder if getting my svideo out is gonna be a pain
<RAOF> that GSlice thing actually happens for all glib apps, and is (I believe) a harmless bug in glib.
<tretle> RAOF: is there a link you could give me to the info on the bug
<tretle> or who is assigned, how long its been there, when its likely to be fixed?
<RAOF> No, sorry.  I'd imagine it'd be fairly prominant in the libglib2 buglist, though :)
<RoC_MasterMind> oh
<RoC_MasterMind> anybody with Broadcom 4318 WLAN tried to use the restricted driver manager to install firmware and activate card?  Crashes everytime for me
<tretle> RAOF: that bug was reported in may :(
<FunnyLookinHat> How much of KDE4 (or its applications) are available in Kubuntu Gutsy right now for testing (if not installed by default)?
<lamalex> RoC_MasterMind: I have a bcm4311, restricted firmware cutter worked perfectly for me
<RoC_MasterMind> I have not yet installed all the updates since Tribe 2
<tretle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/116870
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116870 in glib2.0 "[gutsy]  GSlice: g_thread_init() Warning messages" [High,Confirmed] 
<Karark|away> damn, my firefox is broken :(
<Karark|away> keeps telling me the process is already running,  kill it or reboot
<Karark|away> it's not there to kill and reboot doesn't fix it, reinstall doesn't either
<tretle> strange
<RoC_MasterMind> Karark|away, rm ~/.mozilla/firefox/*default/lock
<Karark|away> no dice
<Karark|away> doesn't exist
<Karark|away> deleting entire firefox folder works, though
<tretle> ps aux | grep lighttpd
<tretle> sorry
<tretle> type  ps aux  to get a preocess list
<tretle> and then kill the firefox process
<Karark|away> i ran top and didn't see it
<Karark|away> ran killall firefox-bin as well
<Karark|away> but i've got it now
<tretle> cool
<tretle> why didnt they just call the preocess firefox :(
<Karark|away> no clue
<tretle> lol
<tretle> pidgin did it :D
<tretle> found it
<tretle> /usr/lib/firefo
<thompa> tzdata is a problem in an upgrade 64 bit but it works its way out
<thompa> the easy fix was to just remove it and then upgrade
<thompa> I think this was a syanptics error. macbook is working better than osx on the other hand
<ubuntu_> waddup
<masterlooki_> ok the thing about the installer thingie is to kil the umbiq or whatever processes and restart?
<masterlooki_> argh
<masterlooki_> comon guyz
<masterlooki_> !stall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> masterlooki_: What is your question?
<masterlooki_> um
<masterlooki_> intel 2.8ghz 2gigs ram 9200 ati
<masterlooki_> 2 hdd's both ide
<masterlooki_> need to setup swap 2 roots home and a win partition
<masterlooki_> 2gig swap 6 gig each root and 12 gig win and rest home
<masterlooki_> 60 gig primary hdd im putting those 5 partitions on
<RAOF> Right.  Ok.
<masterlooki_> and ubiquity or w/e stalls on man partitioning
<masterlooki_> whats the command?
<RAOF> Aaah
<Karark|away> swapmake and swapon?
<masterlooki_> i killed it and ran as root [sudo su >>> ubwhatever] 
* RAOF hunts for the release notes.
<RAOF> Of course, you could just use the alternate installer disc
<masterlooki_> gah sorry
<masterlooki_> but i already got this one.. and i know theres a command - had to on my other co mpy
<pimp31415> gah this is my roomates compy
<pimp31415> upgraded him from edgy to feisty with no effect - flash and mplayer sound broken suggested edgy + gutsy installs lol
<pimp31415> gutsy to play edgy for normal windows he must have for his work.
<pimp31415> sound professional and nix tools just dont cut it atm - and dont support his aud card yet unfortunately
<pimp31415> so: if your here all the time grep logs for same thing its rather common i think
<RAOF> pimp31415: sudo killall ubiquity; sudo ubiquity
<pimp31415> gah
<pimp31415> i think there was a flag between the sudo and ubiquity
<pimp31415> -c ?
<RAOF> That's copied directly from the release announcement
<pimp31415> guess that would have been a sudo flag so woudlnt matter
<pimp31415> i did sudo su
<pimp31415> so i can run ubiquity as just that  lol
<RAOF> Should also work, I think.
<pimp31415> ah
<pimp31415> just random crash last time working now
<pimp31415> i think
<pimp31415> yeah   looks good
<pimp31415> thanx RAOF :)
<mloki> gah
<mloki> network manager crashed?
<mloki> why does /etc/network/interfaces have so many interfaces that jus tdont exist!
<Karark|away> just to toy with you!
<Karark|away> ;)
<mloki> lol
<mloki> how about w32codecs
<Karark|away> what about em?
<FunnyLookinHat> i <3 w32codecs
<FunnyLookinHat> ; )
<mloki> i need em?
<mloki> totem playing something but no vid output
<mloki> i can only guess its that
<Karark|away> trying to play a file should bring up a DL dialog for it
<Karark|away> ah
<Karark|away> hmm
<Karark|away> what kinda file?
<mloki> xvid
<mloki> worx in mplayer
<Karark|away> don't use totem? :D
<RAOF> mloki: Nah.  You really only need w32codecs for realplayer support now
<mloki> Karark|away, thats unacceptable as broken as totem is.
<mloki> RAOF, the idea is to play anything.
<mloki> how about this:
<Karark|away> i haven't tried any xvids yet, just got gusty installed a couple hours ago
<mloki> i can get one of the devs of cccp-project to come by and maintain something like w32codecs i bet
<mloki> nice Karark|away very nice and smooth from here once umbiquity worked lol
<mloki> ty again btw RAOF
<RAOF> mloki: No, you cant.  w32codecs is a licence violation
<Karark|away> my xvids are playing in totem
<mloki> RAOF, no its not.
<mloki> i legally own and have installed windows.
<mloki> i have all liscenses i need.
<Karark|away> anyone noticing firefox hitting 100% cpu when loading a page for a second
<RAOF> Violates the end-user agreement for windows
<Karark|away> a mini lag
<mloki> Karark|away, yeah
<mloki> RAOF, my decision
<RAOF> Whether or not that's a valid contract is less certain :)
<mloki> id be willing to go to court.
<mloki> ogawd
<mloki> there we go again
<RAOF> But Ubuntu certainly can't distribute them.
<mloki> i didnt ask them to
<mloki> i asked what about w32codecs
<mloki> those were never ubuntu distrobuted
<RAOF> Ah.  Well, totem can use them?
<Karark|away> it works here
<mloki> right
<Karark|away> ffmpeg ugly, i think
<RAOF> Just install gstreamer0.10-* :)
<mloki> so basically i need to just grab and install manually
<Karark|away> will look real quick
<mloki> the point being
<mloki> no RAOF
<mloki> gstreamer is crap.
<RAOF> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mloki> yes
<mloki> exactly
<mloki> i'm needing to know about changing it to gutsy
<mloki> doesnt seem to work
<mloki> so just use feisty settings on that for now?
<Karark|away> GStreamer plugins for aac, xvid, mpeg2, faad
<Karark|away> GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set (Multiverse Variant)
<RAOF> mloki: Yeah, I suppose.  And gstreamer rocks :L
<Karark|away> using gusty repos
<mloki> RAOF, if it rocked i would not have a black screen when playing the vid
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:irc.freenode.net] : The In Development Version Channel | Please ***don't*** run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing and the like. | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 2 released | Yes, there are libcurl* and apt issues ATM. Just
<RAOF> Well, you probably don't have the codec installed.  You can't blame gst for that :)
<mloki> can't blam gstreamer for not having what installed?
<mloki> o wait
<mloki> i was asking about a CODECS PACKAGE
<mloki> sit back and think about that for a second.
<mloki> i'm not trying to flam
<Karark|away> i just told you what package to use
<pimp31415> Karark|away, i installed the restricted package with aptitude
<pimp31415> it brought all those in by default
<pimp31415> :
<pimp31415> :))
<pimp31415> and it still doesnt show vid
<Karark|away> bummer
<pimp31415> quite broken - when i minimize totem and reunminimize it shows single frame and then goes blank
<RAOF> Ah.  That is a problem.  Using desktop-effects?
<pimp31415> no i dont think so lets douible check
<pimp31415> i would so love to be wrong :)
<pimp31415> user error is much better than distro hell lol
<pimp31415> aahh
<RAOF> :L
<pimp31415> you, sir get a cookie
<Karark|away> great
<pimp31415> now what would compiz.real have to do with that,,,,,
<pimp31415> lets fix it for beryl and see what we can do.
* Hobbsee waits for an archive admin...
<pimp31415>   emerald-themes: Depends: emerald (>= 0.1) but it is not installable
<pimp31415> hi Hobbsee ^^
<RAOF> You have run into the "ati drivers hate Xv + compiz" bug
<pimp31415> gotcha
<Hobbsee> hi pimp31415
<pimp31415> how u holdin down the fort with your bad self
<Hobbsee> pimp31415: your point?  :)
<Hobbsee> i'm waiting on someone to unbreak soyuz, so apt actually gets built.
<pimp31415> btw scroll up a few hours someone tried to compile apt and couldnt get it to checkinstall
<pimp31415> ha i knew it was something lol
<Hobbsee> bft
<Hobbsee> *pft
<pimp31415> any way to force emerald-themes in?
<Hobbsee> checkinstall dies over anything complicated - like, multiple binaries
<pimp31415> lol
<pimp31415> if i were actually decent i would learn how to make uninstall
<pimp31415> or whatever it is
<pimp31415> lol
<Hobbsee> i'd be more worried if it *did* build
<Hobbsee> because it would probably kill his system
* Hobbsee wonders about filing a removal request for it
* RAOF wonders why emerald is not installable
* pimp31415 wonders why too
<pimp31415> it was installable 3 days ago?
<pimp31415> 5?
* Hobbsee shrugs
<pimp31415> and i did an apt-clean >_<
<Hobbsee> RAOF: someone broke it
<RAOF> Yay!
<Hobbsee> RAOF: because emerald doesnt atually exist anymore
<Hobbsee> due to the merge, and such
<Hobbsee> RAOF: if there isnt one already, please file a bug on removing emerald-themes
<RAOF> Not quite true, sadly
<Hobbsee> well, the ubuntu package
<RAOF> Really we should package the new emerald, I suppose
<pimp31415> ok now lets try the desktop effects with extra effects
<pimp31415> btw excellent install on the gutsy overall
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i'd prefer not to see that stuff go thru :P
* RAOF suggests getting "compizconfig-settings-manager", trr
* Hobbsee wants to see the kde version..
<Hobbsee> pity mvo is on leave
* RAOF will pretend that emerald no longer exists, then :)
<pimp31415> well extra effects with desktop effects works by default on radeon 9200
<pimp31415> i wonder if i could get dual mons with that working
* pimp31415 drools
<pimp31415> my roomate would LOVE it
<RAOF> Hobbsee: For cc-s
<RAOF> ?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i think so, yeah
<RAOF> pimp31415: I believe so, yes
<pimp31415> and as for emerald how about have it be a placeholder package like so many others that just makes sure the latest emerald-themes is in
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Cool.  I can't wait for an actually usable settings manager :P
<Karark|away> pimp31415, what do you use for dual monitors?
<pimp31415> RAOF, theoretically yes in edgy/feisty/dapper but really no but hey lets see what we can do here :)
<pimp31415> Karark|away, radeon 9200 128MB card with dual lcd's
<Karark|away> i had a hell of a time getting svideo and my monitor working nicely on feisty
<pimp31415> vga outs
<Karark|away> software wise
<Karark|away> bigscreen?
<Karark|away> FBmerge?
<pimp31415> ah dunno
<RAOF> pimp31415: MergedFB should be your friend.  Also, you probably wont be able to use compiz with it, due to texture size limitations
<pimp31415> i could get the mons working without beryl quite easily with a few good ones
<pimp31415> RAOF, yeah that was the thing
<pimp31415> tho the size shouldnt have mattered - 1024x768x2
<pimp31415> so it falls within the limits of 2048x1024 quite nicely
<RAOF> Actually, yeah
<pimp31415> [if i remember the restrictions correctly] 
<pimp31415> well lets see let me get ntfs-3g on right and then on to dual mons
<pimp31415> btw that thing with the vid is an issue with totem and its overlay somewhere i think as it does not carry over to mplayer - testing vlc
<RAOF> pimp31415: You can fix it by selecting a different video sink
<pimp31415> vlc is fine till i skip ahead - i think its just screen refresh lag thing
<pimp31415> diff vid sink? praytell?
<pimp31415> mm yeah skip ahead or select another window on top and the overlay gets mad
<pimp31415> but i have no options in the device section let me try a few
<RAOF> pimp31415: gstreamer-properties -> Video -> no Xv
<RAOF> Or install the glimagesink, and use that in the "custom" field
<pimp31415> ah yeah was on autodetect
<pimp31415> ok sir
<pimp31415> i bow to your greatness
<pimp31415> ;)
<RAOF> No xv may be a little slow.  If so, try glimagesink :)
<pimp31415> ok
<pimp31415> let me double check im logging
<pimp31415> >_<
<RAOF> :)
<pimp31415> good lol edited
<Karark|away> RAOF, where is the gstreamer-properties? for future reference
<pimp31415> Karark|away, i did in terminal - good question
<Karark|away> ah yea, that works
<pimp31415> python-qt3 needs to be included as default in ubuntu-desktop if at all possible b/c of hp stuff
<RAOF> You can also edit the "preferences" menu to make it visible
<pimp31415> arg needed 5megs of repos
<RAOF> not a chance
<pimp31415> thus the arg
<pimp31415> ah Karark|away multimedia-system-selector
<RAOF> Python-qt would pull in like 30Mb worth of dependencies :)
<pimp31415> or so
<Karark|away> sweet, found it, thanks
<pimp31415> RAOF, Need to get 4940kB of archives.
<pimp31415> After unpacking 22.1MB of additional disk space will be used.
<pimp31415> this is uuberclean install lol
<RAOF> There we go :)
<RAOF> Think the livecd's got 22Mb spare :)
<RAOF> Althogh that's a lot less than I thought it would be
<pimp31415> RAOF, only 5MB archives - only needs to be installed as used neh?
<Karark|away> is fglrx required to use big-desktop?
<RAOF> Karark|away: I don't believe so
<Karark|away> great, i hate fglrx on my 9600pro
<RAOF> pimp31415: If it's in ubuntu-desktop, it's installed by default.
<RAOF> As in, on the livecd :)
<pimp31415> RAOF, it wasnt installed - and its not enabled or shown by default
<pimp31415> so i assume thats b/c they didnt wanna lose space
<pimp31415> but tinyirc should be
<pimp31415> SOMETHING
<pimp31415> irc2 even
<pimp31415> !irc2 details
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc2 details - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pimp31415> whats the command ?
<pimp31415> ok now for dual mons
<pimp31415> btw the hptools worked perfectly - first ubuntu distro for this printer
<pimp31415> well gotta check scanner but not right now
<RAOF> Um.  I've lost you.  Weren't we talking about python-qt3?
<pimp31415> yesa
<pimp31415> and its not installed by default
<pimp31415> but when i did and got that hplip tool working
<pimp31415> [it wouldnt load without the python-qt3 which was not installed by default] 
<RAOF> Oh, so hplip doesn't work without p-qt3?
<pimp31415> ugot it
<pimp31415> try showing it in menu and then running it ^^
<pimp31415> could be i missed something somehow
<RAOF> bug time!
<pimp31415> lol
<pimp31415> so how would you recommend i attack dual mons with this ati again?
<pimp31415> MergedFB ?
<RAOF> yup
<Karark|away> ati opensource and big-desktop don't work :/
<pimp31415> RAOF, seperate device sections?
<RAOF> pimp31415: No idea.  I've only ever multi-monitored with nvidia
<pimp31415> ha
<Karark|away> now to find a way to get tvout with opensource drivers :(
<RAOF> Which is nice and easy.  And will be more so once nouveau works :)
<Karark|away> anyone have ideas?
<RAOF> Karark|away: I think you need development drivers.
<Karark|away> xserver-xorg-dev?
<pimp31415> ok brb
<masterloki> gah
<masterloki> cloned screen - i KNOW i did it all right :-:
<masterloki> :_: ***
<RoC_MasterMind> what is the basic status of nouveau
<Karark|away> guess i will give fglrx another chance
<RAOF> RoC_MasterMind: 2d works.  untextured 3d kinda works
<RAOF> New, improved, EXA support!
<RAOF> git libdrm, mesa, and xorg driver!
<RoC_MasterMind> what is untextured 3d?
<RoC_MasterMind> like 3d bery/compiz effects?
<RAOF> No.  Very much not.
<RAOF> Compiz is all textures :)
<RAOF> Like glxgears
<RAOF> Which works on my 7600 go, until I fullscreen it :)
<Karark|away> gah! this is getting annoying
<Karark|away> using big-desktop, i have to do horizontal,reverse since my tv is to my left
<Karark|away> but i cannot get it to make my PC monitor the default screen
<Karark|away> any tips?
<RAOF> What? It works with the free drivers?  Cool
<Karark|away> nah, fglrx :(
<Karark|away> but the firecontrol program is nice for doing TV out
<Karark|away> fglrxcontrol in synaptic
<Karark|away> RAOF, know how to set which display to default screen?
<RAOF> No, sorry
<Karark|away> more of an annoyance than anything
<Karark|away> worst in when i get an IM and it spawns over there
<masterloki> WOW
<Karark|away> damn it, my GLX apps do not run correctly with this fglrx + big-desktop
<masterloki> hey that worked
<masterloki> <<-- pimp etc
<masterloki> worked GREAT
<Karark|away> the picture is half outside of the window border
<masterloki> unfortunately the vid card is too limited to do much on the second screen but i'm gonna post the xorg.conf in the thread
<masterloki> :)
<RAOF> :)
<masterloki> Karark|away, dual mons?
<masterloki> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Karark|away> masterloki, yea
<masterloki> got 3d rendering on both mons here
<masterloki> which was a first
<Karark|away> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29187/
<Karark|away> using ATI
<masterloki> so even extra effects works - i get wierd redraw stuff on second mon but i think thats b/c the card is just a 9200
<masterloki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29188/
<Karark|away> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=37645&d=1183927899
<Karark|away> and that's what my GLX apps look like
<masterloki> try without the fglrx
<Karark|away> i wasn't able to
<Karark|away> i'll check your xorg.conf and see whats up
<Karark|away> it's s-video out, BW
<Karark|away> BTW*
<masterloki> yeah same kinda redraw stuff
<Karark|away> Option "MonitorLayout" "crt, CRT" # LVDS = Laptop Screen, TMDS = DVI Port, CRT = VGA Port NOT MONITOR TYPE!
<Karark|away> what would i use for s-video here
<masterloki> what i had to change from the guide was the bit where in mine its crt, crt
<masterloki> lets find out :)
<Karark|away> hehe
<Karark|away> not sure it has the option
<Karark|away> i'll give it a go, though
<masterloki> try none
<masterloki> literally
<Karark|away> ok
<masterloki> ' none '
<Karark|away> Option "MonitorLayout" "none, CRT"
<Karark|away> ?
<Karark|away> or just none altogether
<masterloki> default is auto, auto
<masterloki> but yes
<masterloki> you might need to swap those tho
<masterloki> play with the two diff ways
<Karark|away> ok
<masterloki> crt means vga out
<Karark|away> right
<masterloki> tmds == dvi etc
<masterloki> :)
<masterloki> i'm interested b/c we put this on the tv once in a while
<Karark|away> ok, here we go
<masterloki> ah
<masterloki> might be TV
<masterloki> yeah i think tv
<masterloki> go figure >_<
<masterloki> Karark|away, actually
<masterloki> with a bit more looking
<Karark|away> damn
<masterloki> i think its TV
<Karark|away> really?
<masterloki> >__<
<masterloki> well there are some threads about svideo in ubuntuforums that show tv
<Karark|away> but with mergeFB?
<Karark|away> i know big-desktop does it
<masterloki> no clue man
<masterloki> its just a vid type
<Karark|away> yea
<masterloki> remember both mons need to be same resolution i think
<masterloki> unless you do diff sections for each
<masterloki> which might be xinerama? no clue
<Karark|away> me neither, trying something else
<masterloki> beryl: decoration: property ignored because version is 20070319 and decoration plugin version is 20061011
<masterloki> really really need some emerald-themes here :_:
<Karark|away> getting close
<masterloki> good :)
<masterloki> whats the current symtoms?
<Karark|away> got a clone on TV but it's wacked
<masterloki> i would have beryl working on duals if it wernt for the em themes
<masterloki> wierd lines?
<masterloki> try reducing the shared resolutions way down
<Karark|away> super skinny and displayed 3 times
<masterloki> 600x480 on both
<Karark|away> still garbled
<masterloki> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/wobbly/screen0/options/friction. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<Karark|away> i just cannot get the damned TV to display properly
<Karark|away> but it looks fine with GDM is not running
<masterloki> hm
<masterloki> are you still using that fglrx ?
<masterloki> try radeon or ati
<Karark|away> ati
<Karark|away> i can get another screen with fglrx
<masterloki> hey anyone know how to force emerald and emerald themes in?
<Karark|away> but not run GLX apps because the rendering is moved over in a weird way
<masterloki> mm
<masterloki> sorry i dont know enough about your problem or this in general
<masterloki> nvidia - worx great of course
<masterloki> >_<
<Karark|away> yea i know
<Karark|away> but my nvidia card looks like crap with the svideo
<masterloki> huh
<Karark|away> that nvidia just works
<masterloki> well keep at work on it
<masterloki> and start a thread in the forums
<masterloki> www.ubuntuforums.org
<Karark|away> i've posted on a thread about big-desktop
<Karark|away> seems to be an active thread
<masterloki> heh
<masterloki> hm
<masterloki> i wonder if i grab the emerald themes from somewhere or other and force in..
<Karark|away> guess i could try xinerama
<masterloki> gah i'll prolly break stuff beyond repair
<Karark|away> breaking stuff is half the fun ;)
<masterloki> lets leave it till repos get happier
<masterloki> my system, sure
<masterloki> his not so much
<masterloki> lol
<Karark|away> ah ok
<masterloki> i could try compiling....
<masterloki> YARITE
<masterloki> i'll let it go for a bit
<masterloki> tho i wonder if there is a way to reverse make the package from my system
<masterloki> i bet there is somehow
<masterloki> ok well
<masterloki> for the record and all
<masterloki> i added feisty to repos for a bit and installed emerald stuff from there
<masterloki> technicallly its working
<masterloki> XD
<Hobbsee> ew
<masterloki> now to disable it
<Hobbsee> that will probably break soon
<masterloki> Hobbsee, i had to do something - beryl wouldnt run right without heliodore or emerald-themes
<masterloki> neither of which could be installed
<masterloki> tho the compiz.real worked i wanted something from beryl - this vid card cant really handle either on duals
<masterloki> barely on single mon so w/e
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: hey i got a question for ya
<Hobbsee> shoot
<eagles0513875> when u turn the volume down to 0% do u still get audio coming out
<Hobbsee> yes
<eagles0513875> ok at least im not the only one
<Hobbsee> although i think i saw a bug report where someone didnt
<Hobbsee> sorry, no
<eagles0513875> ok so im not going to report it again
<eagles0513875> whats the deal with all those packages that have been held back
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: there are depends issues once everything is built against new libept they will be realesed (as far as i knowadept is blocking libept once that is fixed than they can be built against it and uploaded
<eagles0513875> kool.
<eagles0513875> i was just wondering
<gnomefreak> since apt is sort of important it should get done while sprint week is going on (but im not there so i cant say it will for sure)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> r u refering to that apport thing that i reported
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: well, i've uploaded the last version, and am not at the sprint...
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: yeah i saw that yesterday but apt wont go through without libept
<Hobbsee> libept is broken too?  will have to look later
* Hobbsee --> out
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: im assuming that is why apt and apt-utils is not upgrading (apt wants to remove all important apps
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: what happend to that apport problem i filed
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you're incorrect
<gnomefreak> i am?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: well, in so far as it's not libept - it's libapt
<gnomefreak> ah
<eagles0513875> lol
<Hobbsee> everything installing related needs a rebuild against the new apt
<Hobbsee> which is pointless, until the version of apt in bzr is in the archive ,and builds on all arches
<Hobbsee> anyway, really out this time.
<gnomefreak> ubuntu5 is in the archive :(
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> im not much help
<eagles0513875> im working on a kubuntu based project of my own with 2 other people atm
<eagles0513875> working on developing it
<eagles0513875> actually the planning phase atm
<eagles0513875> then devellopment
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: u know the gpl rather well
<gnomefreak> hmm maybe i will ping one of the guys at sprint and see what is going on afaik ubuntu5 is in bzr
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: eh
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> j/w if i were to take kubuntu and make another dirivative but call it a different name would that violate the gpl
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: depends on the name
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: but yes you should beable to
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> sweet
<eagles0513875> u know much programming gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: some not so much alot
<eagles0513875> may i pm ya gnome
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: yeah ill answer as soon as i get back (getting coffee and a smoke)
<eagles0513875> ok
<jussi01> Hmmm, hello everyone. how is gutsy looking right now?
<eagles0513875> for me so far so good
<eagles0513875> only one peculiarity though
<eagles0513875> lol
<moky>  hello
<moky>  I've a problem with the internet connection of KGutsy Tribe2
<moky>  it only accepts eth2
<moky> so I am unable to connect
<moky> I do not have the problem with kgutsy upgraded from kfeisty
<gnomefreak> moky: n-m is screwed up in gutsy atm
<gnomefreak> moky: file a bug and wait for it to get fixed
<moky> ok. Thanks
<moky> What do I have to precise in my bug report ?
<moky> I am not used to fill bug report and I want to do it correctly
<gnomefreak> moky: the problem, expected results, what results you are getting version of ubuntu, version of network-manager and anything else that you would see as important (errors you get when you try differnet things)
<moky> For the versions of software, can I just say "tribe2 live-CD" ?
<gnomefreak> moky: are you using livecd or installed?
<moky> both
<moky> right now I am using a upgrade from feisty. It works
<moky> but the live-cd presents the bug as well as the installed version (at least woth tribe1)
<gnomefreak> moky: version of network-manager == apt-cache poilcy network-manager for gutsy release just say you are using gutsy it is than assumed you are up to date
<moky> I cannot be up to date because I have no network ;)
<gnomefreak> moky: well than you would need to tell them when you lost your net access
<moky> when performing a fresh install of Gutsy
<jussi01> hmmm, ok, where is my adept?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: its there unless you upgraded apt
<jussi01> hmmm, i havent upgraded for a few days... but maybe i did
<jussi01> havent booted gustsy since saturday..
<gnomefreak> jussi01: you would have to know if you upgraded it since its held back you would have gave the install command
<gnomefreak> jussi01: sudo apt-get update
<jussi01> ok, i only have used the adept updater..
<gnomefreak> jussi01: than try upgrade apt-apt-utils and others should be held back
<jussi01> huh?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: run sudo apt-get update than run sudo apt-get upgrade. the above packages should be in held back
<gnomefreak> adept will still be installed unless you upgraded those packages. do not force an upgrade or try to install those packages
<jussi01> oh crap
<jussi01> it only held back libcurl 3 and 4
<jussi01> is it gonna die now?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: wb!
<gnomefreak> jussi01: libvurl has issues see /topic
<elkbuntu> jussi01, did the netsplit 2hrs ago ever unsplit?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: i dont think so
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: no
<jussi01> elkbuntu: ubotu is still gone...
<elkbuntu> ok then, there's 66 poor suckers in #ubuntu over on the other server
<jussi01> gnomefreak: just what... (end of /topic)?
<jussi01> hehe... poor them
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> elkbuntu: at least they have ubotu to keep them company... :P
<gnomefreak> oh good question
<gnomefreak> ill fix it in a moment
<jussi01> hehe, thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:gnomefreak] : The In Development Version Channel | Please ***don't*** run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing and the like. | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 2 released | Yes, there are libcurl* and apt issues ATM.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> heh... what was it going to say?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: freenode set it so there is no telling
<gnomefreak> freenode is having issues today
<jussi01> I noticed
<jussi01> hmmm, question, is mesa the best driver for intel 915? or is there some intel driver i should be installing...?
<crdlb> that is the intel driver
<crdlb> they don't make silly proprietary drivers
<jussi01> ok... Im just getting issues with tremulous
<crdlb> as long as you mean mesa, not vesa :P
<jussi01> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29195/
<jussi01> thats the out put when i start in terminal
<crdlb> jussi01, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jussi01> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29196/
<crdlb> well I thought gutsy used the newer intel driver (not i810)
<crdlb> but it's working
<crdlb> jussi01, pastebin this: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<jussi01> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29198/
<crdlb> ah there's the problem
<jussi01> yes, i just saw that...
<crdlb> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<crdlb> and if it's installed --reinstall it
<jussi01> installing
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> ok, trem works now!
<jussi01> thanks a lot!
<jussi01> any idea why that didnt install the first time around?
<crdlb> well at least for a while they were going to leave off libgl1-mesa-dri
<crdlb> because of space concerns
<jussi01> oh
<jussi01> ok then
<crdlb> because they didn't realize -glx wasn't enough by itself apparently
<jussi01> ok, so they are fixing it?
<jussi01> or do I need to file a bug?
<crdlb> afaik it's fixed
<jussi01> ok :)
<crdlb> and they're certainly aware of it :)
<jussi01> excellent
<jussi01> well, Im off to play some trem....
<jussi01> :)
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<SeveredCross> >:o
<SeveredCross> Apt still isn't fixed!
<gnomefreak> SeveredCross: apt ios being held back in gutsy
<gnomefreak> SeveredCross: everything needs to be built on new libapt
<SeveredCross> Bah.
<SeveredCross> I could've sworn Hobbsee told me that was going to be fixed with 0.7.2ubuntu6.
<gnomefreak> SeveredCross: apt maybe but the other apps myabe not
<SeveredCross> Bah.
<SeveredCross> Well, it's weird, because doesn't the apt package provide libapt-pkg-libc6-blah-blah?
<gnomefreak> there are about 10-20 apps that need rebuild on new libapt
<SeveredCross> Oh, and synaptic and aptitude are looking for the wrong version of apt.
<SeveredCross> Gotcha.
<SeveredCross> Err, libapt.
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> I got aptitude back.
<SeveredCross> And tasksel and ubuntu-minimal.
<SeveredCross> Synaptic is still busted.
<mrsno__> morn
<SeveredCross> Mornin.
<Infecto> hello
<Infecto> can some one tell me where is acroread in pkg ?
<mrsno__> gworkspace-apps-wrappers in universe Infecto ?
<mrsno__> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=acroread&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<Infecto> mrsno__: a sry
<Infecto> i install it but it not contain acroread
<Infecto> :)
<DanaG> ubuntu-laptop-mode wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: because it conflicts  ubuntu-laptop-mode
<donspaulding> Hello all, I'm running gutsy on my new T61, and I don't have any sound.  The current version of the alsa-driver is 1.0.14, which can be patched to provide support for my chipset, but the patches exist in CVS version of the driver.
<donspaulding> My question is, will there be any updates beyond 1.0.14 to the alsa-driver before gutsy releases?
* donspaulding says "current version of the alsa-driver" == "current version of the alsa-driver in gutsy repos"
<SaltyMule> can I get help here?
<mrsno__> SaltyMule see topic , but sure
<SaltyMule> sorry, just trying to find the ubuntu help channel
<donspaulding> Anyone know if the alsa-driver will be updated again before gutsy releases?
<mrsno> SaltyMule try #ubuntu for general support
<SaltyMule> Thanks, but no one was answering my questions
<teratoma> someone gonna fix apt one day?
<donspaulding> /me's not
<PriceChild> *growls* Why can't I mange to compile the rt2x00 drivers? :(
<h3sp4wn> PriceChild: What does it fail on ? rfkill ?
<PriceChild> I'm just gonna make a nice clean make.log
<h3sp4wn> Are you trying to compile the daily cvs download (remember its against wireless-git)
<PriceChild> I've tried the latest from ralinktech, and from serialmonkey (beta4)
<h3sp4wn> neither of those are rt2x00
<h3sp4wn> the legacy ones are not the rewrite
<h3sp4wn> (feisty uses the mac80211 ones anyway)
<h3sp4wn> s/feisty/gutsy
<PriceChild> ok so i can accept maybe I don't know what I'm doing...
<conn> hi, has anyone with an intel graphics chipset tried the EXA AccelMethod in Xorg? If you have, can you also get compiz working properly?
<crdlb> conn, I'm pretty sure that XAA is still a far better AccelMethod
<conn> crdlb, hard to explain, but very soon it will work better than XAA, as soon as xserver-xorg-core is updated, it will have smooth scrolling with compiz...
<conn> crdlb, Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy" - this will make EXA rendering as fast as XAA for the moment
<crdlb> cool
<conn> crdlb, you'd be doing me a big favour if you can verify that compiz works with exa
<crdlb> I cannot :/
<conn> ok
<crdlb> not running gutsy atm, and I don't have an intel chip :P
<conn> ok :)
<joumetal> added Option exa in xorg.conf and x works with i815
<joumetal> compiz works too.
<conn> joumetal, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i exa
<conn> if exa isn't supported, it'll revert to xaa without failing - I'm not sure if the i815 chipset supports exa yet
<joumetal> it doesn't give anything
<conn> joumetal, you're probably using xaa, then
<joumetal> yes it is.
<conn> anyway thanks for testing it, I appreciate it :)
<h3sp4wn> exa works very nicely on my r200 based ati
<conn> h3sp4wn, yep and when the rest of the aiglx-zero-copy-tfp patches are applied to xorg, scrolling will be much better for you with compiz
<conn> unfortunately on my intel graphics, exa is causing compiz to crash :(
<h3sp4wn> conn: I don't care about compiz (in any way shape or form) just the rendering quality difference was the reason I used it
<conn> h3sp4wn, quality? The only difference is performance and memory usage
<lamalex> that counts as quality
<conn> bugs aside, xaa and exa should render things identically
<h3sp4wn> conn: well they didn't at that point on my card
<conn> lamalex, yep I'd agree, as long as that was the intended meaning and not "visual" quality
<h3sp4wn> conn: It doesn't look identical (at least in real use)
<conn> h3sp4wn, interesting... what looks different?
<h3sp4wn> conn: fonts are just alot clearer with xterm
<h3sp4wn> (Its only xterm as well urxvt and anothers I tried didn't have the same effect)
<conn> that's interesting, but I somehow doubt it... all font rendering (subpixel or otherwise) is done by freetype/cairo, if it looks different, I guess there's a bug in XAA for your card, but I gotta say, that's unlikely. EXA is the buggy architecture at the moment
<conn> on another laptop I had, there was a lot of corruption with EXA, but XAA was perfect
<h3sp4wn> With exa I can get it to look like xaa
<h3sp4wn> by disabling xrender
<SeveredCross> YAY SOMEONE FIXED APT!
<SeveredCross> ^_^
<Disablez> jeeepa
<Tretle> libcurl?
<Disablez> :P
<SeveredCross> I think so.
<Tretle> yeay
<SeveredCross> I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and it did everything.
<SeveredCross> Actually...wait..
<SeveredCross> Maybe not.
<Tretle> awe
<SeveredCross> No, no libcurl.
<SeveredCross> OO.org didn't install.
<SeveredCross> Yeah, OO.org is still down for the count.
<Tretle> is the libcurl package comming up in update manager for you at all?
<SeveredCross> Still, ubuntu-desktop installs fine though.
<SeveredCross> Hmm, nope
<Tretle> did you install libcurl three
<SeveredCross> Yep.
<SeveredCross> I have 7.16.2-ubuntu4
<SeveredCross> Err, 2-6ubuntu4
<SeveredCross> However libcurl4 requires 2-6ubuntu3
<Tretle> because before I installed warsow, which installed libcurl3 and uninstalled 4 and open office the new libcurl4 package was showing up in update manager
<SeveredCross> Which is a totally retarded way to do dependencies
<Tretle> you couldnt select it though
<SeveredCross> Hmm...
<SeveredCross> Yeah, I have the same issue.
<SeveredCross> It's because it can't figure out how to install libcurl4
<SeveredCross> Since libcurl4-blah depends on exactly libcurl3-7.16.2-6ubuntu3 but libcurl4 is -6ubuntu4
<SeveredCross> Err, libcurl 3 is ....
<Tretle> so they lied when they said backwards compatable
<SeveredCross> IMHO, it's a situation of somebody fucked up the package.
<PriceChild> libcurl was upgraded...
<SeveredCross> There's no reason why it should be specifically dependent on 6ubuntu3 and not work with 6ubuntu4.
<PriceChild> in debian
<SeveredCross> PriceChild: Try installing OO.org and you'll see what we're talking about.
<PriceChild> ubuntu took the changes
<PriceChild> debian realised the api had changed in ways they thought wouldn't
<PriceChild> so they reverted
<PriceChild> we still haven't reverted...
<PriceChild> patience and an updated libcurl3 and things will be sorted )
<Tretle> so we arnt actually going to use libcurl4 in gutsy?
<pvandewyngaerde> is it safe to remove libcurl4 ?
<PriceChild> it will require a lot more tweaking of other packages to use libcurl4
<PriceChild> libcurl4 itself isn't "broken"... no need to remove it
<pvandewyngaerde> a few days ago i got this http://pietervandewyngaerde.googlepages.com/updatewrong.png now i get this http://pietervandewyngaerde.googlepages.com/update10-07.png looks o lot better now
<neoncode> How unstable is Gutsy right now? I mean does it crash after 5 seconds or does it give you time to check your E-Mail first?
<PriceChild> neoncode, don't use gutsy
<SeveredCross> I wouldn't say it's exactly unstable.
<PriceChild> it is alpha, for developers and bug triagers etc.
<SeveredCross> But it's a bit broken.
<PriceChild> if you want to read your email
<neoncode> PriceChild: I know, But I don't plan to use it exclusively.
<PriceChild> then use feisty
<PriceChild> !away > Karark|away
<PriceChild> use feisty
<PriceChild> the fact that you're even asking about it suggests you shouldn't
<neoncode> I'm just wondering how broken it currently is.
<pvandewyngaerde> i use gutsy as my daily os
<eagles0513875> same here
<pvandewyngaerde> but i just surf'n'chat
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i like always trying new stuff
<eagles0513875> lol im tryign to even find some more people than what i already have to develop a new kubuntu version
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-10
<neoncode> eagles0513875: New version?
<eagles0513875> lol
<neoncode> Oh and is there any huge danger in dual-booting Fiesty and Gusty, and shareing the same home partion accross them both?
<eagles0513875> clustering version
<eagles0513875> not sure whether we goign to give it a new name and use kubuntu as the base for it
<eagles0513875> or just keep the kubuntu name
<PriceChild> you can't keep the kubuntu name because of the new trademark policies
<eagles0513875> dude
<neoncode> eagles0513875: Ahh, Wouldn't just keeping the kubuntu name confuse people?
<eagles0513875> lol
<PriceChild> it would have to be officially recognised/approved by the CC etc.
<Tretle> klubuntu :)
<eagles0513875> not really cuz it would be called kubuntu kluster edition if we decide to keep it like another version of kubuntu
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> like there is ubuntustudio
<PriceChild> you _can't_ use kubuntu in the name
<neoncode> lol, "kluster"?
<eagles0513875> lol
<PriceChild> ubuntustudio has been allowed to use the ubuntu trademark
<pvandewyngaerde> utnubuk
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> so we can use kubuntu as the base but change the name
<neoncode> eagles0513875: Make it first, name it later.
<eagles0513875> lol ok
<PriceChild> there's already an utnubu project...
<neoncode> lol
<eagles0513875> utnubu?
<pvandewyngaerde> backwards
<PriceChild> for merging ubuntu changes backwards into debian
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<eagles0513875> i would like to uses kubuntu as a stable base
<neoncode> THere seems to be a lot of diffrent distros made off of ubuntu...
<eagles0513875> only reason that is cuz the distro is the best out there
<mrsno> neoncode there is a history chart of all the distros + forks, its quite nice viewing
<neoncode> Oh yea, I've seen that. Debian is one of the oldest distros isn't it...
<SeveredCross> Yep.
<SeveredCross> Debian is one of the oldest.
<SeveredCross> And one of the most forked.
<SeveredCross> Because it's been a solid distribution from the start.
<neoncode> Nice to know the Ubuntu has lots of stable code in there. Inherited from debian I mean.
<astinus> neoncode: It's not the base, it's what you do with it. Quite a bit gets changed by Ubuntu.
* astinus chuckles
<neoncode> heh true
<astinus> There are already distributions out there kitted up for clustering, I'm not sure what eagles0513875 hopes to achieve.  What's going to be new about Kubuntu Kluster Edition (name obv. to be changed); why not just use straight Ubuntu, most clusters don't have GUIs? ;)
<astinus> Or at least, most clusters don't need KDE installed on *all* the nodes, and visualization is usually abstracted from the actual processing nodes.
<neoncode> netsplit?
<SeveredCross> Any issues reported with Serpentine?
<DanaG> Odd, if I use dnsmasq on localhost, some dns queries take a ridiculously long time to process.
<jack|ass> What linux kernel is gutsy gonna use?
* jack|ass wants this new wireless mojo in 2.6.22. :)
<crimsun> 2.6.22.
<RAOF> 2.6.22, I believe
<RAOF> Hey crimsun :)
<jack|ass> Does Tribe 2 use it yet?
<crimsun> it uses 22rc
<crimsun> think about it.
<crimsun> Tribe 2 released long before yesterday.  2.6.22 was released yesterday.  Unless Ben et al. had a crazy time machine, there's no way Tribe 2 could have shipped with 2.6.22.
<jack|ass> crimsun: I was including pre-official release versions.
<jack|ass> hmm... if I can find a spare hard drive, i might give that a go on my laptop.  See if my wireless card sucks less.
<RAOF> jack|ass: Well, it that case gutsy has been using .22 for months :)
<jack|ass> RAOF: Beta is just a friend you haven't met yet!  ...Who may stab you in the face at a moments notice.
<ffm> when will gutsy be ready?
<ffm> (ready for everyday use)
<ffm> before release.
<ffm> Or is it coded until the final releace date?
<RAOF> It'll be ready on the release date, in October.  Anything before that is testing
<mrsno> nn
<Jordan_U> What is the advantage of having a secure connection to repositories when you already have signed packages?
<david__> Anyone just having problems with Firefox. I have been running Gutsy for a while now without major issues until recently. Firefox crashes and is very unstable. Any suggestions?
<david__> Anyone else having this issue: ***MEMORY-WARNING***: firefox-bin[10869] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<Tretle> yeah, its a common bug
<Tretle> happens with a load of different apps
<david__> Just started happening for me though...
<david__> I had pretty much no issues until a recent update
<david__> Any way around this bug? Suggestions??
<Tretle> its being worked on
<Tretle> its not critical though, according to the people on bugzilla
<david__> Do you have a link?
<Tretle> look up glib bug in gutsy
<david__> Cool thanks!
<david__> As info... This bug has been upgraded to "High". Thanks again!!
<RoC_MasterMind> do we have pidgin?
<Jordan_U> RoC_MasterMind, Yes
<vinny> hi, anyone have an opinion on wine in gusty? is it worth attempting?
<RAOF> It's trivially easy
<vinny> awsome
<RAOF> apt-get install wine :)
<vinny> ok one more question
<vinny> my xmodmap doesnt seem to work
<vinny> im trying to map keycode 115 to pointer button 3
<vinny> but it does nothin#ubuntug
<vinny> nothign
<vinny> i have a laptop with no right click
<vinny> im using f12
<RAOF> Hm, I'm not familiar with xmodmap.  I just load the dvorak keymap :)
<vinny> i dont like it much, but nothing i do seems to help
<vinny> dvorak is totally different to qwerty isnt it
<RAOF> vinny: With a synaptics touchpad?  You should be able to triple-finger-tap to get a right click
<vinny> ah
<vinny> awsome
<vinny> thanks
<vinny> :P
<RAOF> :)
* vinny is installing wine
<RAOF> I only recently found that out, too :)
<vinny> im surprised it works
<vinny> i have two finger scrolling enabled
<vinny> one thing i keep doing is dragging my titlebars under the gnome menubar, forcing me to quit them to move them
<vinny> prolly a compiz-fusion issue, im using third party repo
<vinny> lol connection refused from nz.archive.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> RAOF, Nice, that is working with Gutsy?
<RAOF> Yes
<vinny_> can someone check nz.archive.ubuntu.com
<vinny_> ping it
<Jordan_U> RAOF, Wasn't for me a few days ago, I'll try again
<vinny_> telnet on 80
<RAOF> Oh.  I suppose it might not be working in Feisty :)
<vinny_> plz
<Jordan_U> RAOF, No, it works in Feisty
<RAOF> vinny: Why not just try another mirror?
* DanaG loves two-finger scrolling,
<DanaG> and the multi-finger tapping.
<DanaG> Eat that, Apple.  I got those features for free!
<DanaG> And I still have TWOOOOOooooo mouse buttons -- so I can do left + right == middle.
<DanaG> Left + Right (which is option-left) is impossible.
<DanaG> On apple, I mean.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, But in OSx I have two fingered scrolling :)
<DanaG> Same in Linux.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, But it's not set up by default
* DanaG is glad to have Synaptics, not Alps.
<DanaG> Alps cannot detect multiple fingers.  Period.
<RAOF> Jordan_U: It is in gutsy.  At least, I didn't set it up
<DanaG> Oh, one annoying default: corner taps.
<Jordan_U> RAOF, Nice :)
<DanaG> I also love the font rendering -- even in Feisty.
<DanaG> Subjectively, I think Cleartype seems sucky, in comparison.
* RAOF has learned to love unhinted LCD font rendering. It looks good
<DanaG> I use subpixel hinting -- wonderful for me.
<DanaG> There definitely IS a subjective component to what's best.
<DanaG> Actually, it's _mostly_ subjective.
<RAOF> Subpixel rendering, but unhinted
<Jordan_U> Is the font in Gutsy supposed to be smaller or is that a bug?
<Jordan_U> I actually like it, but I am not sure about it being default
<RAOF> The font rendering in Gutsy now actually uses the right DPI setting :)
<Jordan_U> RAOF, Ahh, got it :)
<DanaG> I learned in Edgy to set the DPI correctly.
<DanaG> Wait, how does unhinted subpixel work?
<DanaG> That seems like an oxymoron to me.
<RAOF> DanaG: Hinting makes the fonts snap to the pixel grid, IIRC
<Jordan_U> Hinting gives suggestions on how to modify the form depending on font size
<DanaG> I thought hinting was the subpixel rendering itself......
<DanaG> The antialiasing part, at least.
<RAOF> So unhinted subpixel means that they get rendered with 3 times the horizontal resolution, but aren't snapped to the pixel grid at all
<starz> ok
<starz> does gutsy have some sort of firewall in by default?
<starz> i got pure-ftpd in and i had some problems and now it wont reconnect
<Karark> IP tables
<starz> thats it ?
<Karark> firestarter?
<Karark> i think, maybe, dunno
<starz> gah no changes in that..
<starz> no
<DanaG> I'm still not understanding clearly -- snapped to pixel grid?
<DanaG> Perhaps I just have to try it and see for myself.
<starz> gah
<Hobbsee> starz: IPtables, of which you can install firestarter as a frontend to it, if you wish
<starz> well any clue on how to get pure-ftpd to not block local ips?
<starz> Hobbsee the idea is to get it off =/
<starz> crap
<starz> i take it dpkg is broken now
* starz stares at Hobbsee
<starz> or it could be my own stupidity again >.>
* starz bangs head against wall
<Hobbsee> dpkg was never broken.
<Hobbsee> dunno what you've done to it, though
<Hobbsee> apt is fixed
<starz> no its me
<starz> and i've fuxxored something up for sure
<starz> i put in pure-ftpd
<starz> and then i had a mishap while transferring files back and forth
<starz> from a local 192.168.x.xxx ip
<starz> and now it wont allow connections from this ip to the ftpd
<starz> even tried putting in proftpd
<starz> so there's got to be SOMETHING somewhere blocking me
<starz> but ive no clue what and where.
<starz> ideas???
<starz> and btw
<starz> never
<starz> ever
<starz> eve
<starz> r
<starz> watch hard candy
<starz> friggan sick
<starz> gah
<starz> the only thing i can think of is to give this local compy a different ip
* Hobbsee doesnt know anything about pure-ftpd
<starz> doesnt matter about the pure-ftpd
<starz> proftpd does the same
<Hobbsee> doesnt mean i know anything about that either
<starz> gah
<starz> your not getting it
<starz> its not the ftpd
<starz> its something somewhere because this ip connected so many times that is denbying this connection on that port
<starz> or could it be on the router......
<starz> gah
<MugginsM> if the ftpd is running from inetd it could be inetd that's blocking it
<wfarr> http://www.cypherbios.org/blog/?p=41&language=en
<MugginsM> it has flood protection
<MugginsM> oh, he went
<wfarr> I really hope that comes through in Gutsy
<wfarr> it'll be far, far better than walking people through a GUI
<MugginsM> nice. could be a bit dangerous though
<wfarr> could be
<MugginsM> make it too easy to install stuff and we'll end up animated cursors and screensaver spam senders ;)
<MugginsM> but nice idea
<wfarr> spam senders would have to be written for Linux first ;)
<wfarr> not to mention
<wfarr> apparently
<wfarr> that only works for packages in repositories in sources.list
<wfarr> so it's a null point anyhoo
<MugginsM> ah, hrm, that's good then
<wfarr> yeeeep
<MugginsM> would work well as links in the online help
<chand|> hi
<chand|> i get trouble with network
<pimp31415> gah
<pimp31415> ok
<pimp31415> lets track down this ip block thing
<pimp31415> gah sorry about that
<pimp31415> anyway on left click internet and on right click on any of hte things in there
<pimp31415> then press new menu item
<pimp31415> and browse to it
<pimp31415> sorry i forgot which nick was asking about azureus but whoever that was gah
<chand|> someone with network trouble on boot ?
<chand|> i must restart networking service to get address
<pimp31415> chand|, did inet disconnect at some point in the process?
<chand|> pimp31415: i dont know, i find similar problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494035
<chand|> pimp31415: i will check logs
<tolonuga> Hi. can anyone do me a favor? I wonder if only my system is somehow broken: I plugin some usb device, and lsusb lists it. but /proc/bus/usb/002/016 does not exist - while /proc/bus/usb/.usbfs/002/016 does. is anyone else seeing problems like this?
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
* Dannilion wonders if it's possible to both have a decent resolution and be able to play games in Linux on her laptop
<Frogzoo> has gutsy fixed gnome-terminal's control character handling?
<Frogzoo> !info gnome-terminal
<ubotu> gnome-terminal: The GNOME 2 terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 185 kB, installed size 432 kB
<SeveredCross> I think apt issues are solved, but libcurl* are not
<gnomefreak> curl is gonna have issue for a bit longer
<chand|> i always have an issue with network on boot
<gnomefreak> chand|: as in it doesnt connect you have to disable than enable networking in network-manager?
<chand|> gnomefreak: yes, but in my case i restart networking service
<gnomefreak> chand|: its being worked on atm
<chand|> gnomefreak: is there a bug open ?
<gnomefreak> yes give me a moment and ill get you link
<chand|> gnomefreak: thx
<gnomefreak> chand|: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/124297
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124297 in network-manager "network-manager doesnt connect me at startup anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> hmmmm edge?
<gnomefreak> bug 124297
<gnomefreak> chand|: https://launchpad.net/bugs/124297
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124297 in network-manager "network-manager doesnt connect me at startup anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> thats the right link
<chand|> ok thx
<Jordan_U> I assume that gstreamer is setup in gutsy not to use video overlay with compiz fusion, correct?
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: not sure i try no tto do to much with compiz anymore, i got hands full on other projects :(
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, Does video play with Compiz Fusion enabled? ( I have a GPU that requires fglrx so I can't try it )
<RAOF> Jordan_U: Yes, but not with some drivers
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: dont know i cant use compiz and build packages :( when i am able to i might go back to it
<RAOF> Jordan_U: It does use Xv by default
<RAOF> I should really check out writing a compiz videosink
<Jordan_U> RAOF, Not with some drivers? It should use no-xv AFIK
<RAOF> Jordan_U: Well, I think ati and intel don't like Xv+compiz.  nVidia is quite happy with it,
<RAOF> Aaak, why is acx refusing to load.  And why can't it give a more useful error than "invalid parameters"
<Jordan_U> RAOF, They don't like xv because that uses video overlay, I can't see any way that video overlay would work with things like lighting and wobbly windows
<Jordan_U> RAOF, Nvidia must just disable video overlay in their drivers when it notices texture_from_pixmap being used or something, or else I am just completely misunderstanding the problem entirely
<RAOF> Jordan_U: Well, it works in Xgl, and with nvidia.  I think because they use textures for Xv anway
<gnomefreak> RAOF: the radeon cards use what driver?
<gnomefreak> x1400 radeon
<RAOF> fglrx
<gnomefreak> ah ok ty
<RAOF> Which is now only a year or so behind the nvidia driver :)
<SeveredCross> Er, I've gotten Beryl working with FGLRX.
<SeveredCross> But only through Xgl, not via the Composite extension
<RAOF> Yeah.  Because Xgl provides composite through GL.
<SeveredCross> Which really sux.
<SeveredCross> I wish AMD would stop waffling and release the damn drivers in open source.
<SeveredCross> Because fglrx is a good driver for ATI cards, but it would be much better if it was open-source.
<mrsno> amd have commited to it
<RAOF> Although the new fglrx drivers now have (apparently) really buggy composite+glx support
<SeveredCross> Have they?
<mrsno> unlike nvidia :I
<SeveredCross> I missed that release.
<SeveredCross> *press release.
<SeveredCross> Oh, they do?
* SeveredCross wonders what the newest version is.
<RAOF> You must be thinking of a different fglrx :P
<SeveredCross> Hmm, maybe I'll build it once Synaptic finishes.
<SeveredCross> (Just removed almost 200 packages I don't need, around 1 GB wiped out)
<SeveredCross> Jeez, still 1400 packages installled
<SeveredCross> s/installled/installed
<SeveredCross> Woot!
<SeveredCross> They have a buildpkg for Gutsy on the newest fglrx.
* SeveredCross pats AMD on the back.
<lamalex> RAOF: do you have a source on that composite support?
<RAOF_> lamalex: The compiz mailing list, where people are trying to shove copy-mode-rendering support in
<RAOF_> I don't suppose anyone's using acx111 cards, and have them work?
<chand|> when i enable compiz and using nvidia drivers, if i try to switch user i can't come back to first user
<chand|> i get a black screen, need to kill X
<RAOF_> Yup, that's the nvidia drivers alright
<RAOF_> You can work around that problem using Xgl, but don't hold your breath for nvidia to actually fix it.
<lamalex> and using XGL is a host of new problems
<chand|> i'll hope in the nouveau project
<chand|> for nvidia based card
<mrsno> chand| they were requesting video "dumps" for the nouveau project recently, if you would like to assist
<RAOF_> Yeah.  Nouveau kinda works for me (on my 7600go)
<RAOF_> And when I say "kinda" I really mean "X starts, and glxgears runs unless you push it too hard".  They always want dumps :)
<mrsno> :] 
<lamalex> man when is gnash going to get updated
<cy_`> hello
<cy_`> is there a package for the latest nvidia binary driver (100.14.11) ?
<lamalex> those updates have been sitting there held back for a while
<RAOF_> cy_`: bug 120943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120943 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Update nvidia-glx-new pacakge to 100.14.11" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120943
<cy_`> RAOF_, very nice.. but since it affects alot of new notebooks (like my t61 too).. i dont see why its on the wishlist.. it is kinda important.. isn't it?
<RAOF_> cy_`: Nah, it's really wishlist material.  The lack of it doesn't break your system.  I fully expect that bug to be closed before release; apart from that, it's all groovey!
<cy_`> RAOF_, well.. it breaks my system anytime i need to do a kernel upgrade .. then i again need to install the binary driver by hand :/
<RAOF_> cy_`: Or you could use the nv or vesa drivers :P
<lamalex> yah, thats  what you get for using proprietary software
<RAOF_> But yes.  It is annoying
<cy_`> RAOF_, niiiaw :/
<RAOF_> cy_`: Or, try nouveau.  But that's even less supported than the binary nvidia blob :)
<cy_`> ya i know
<cy_`> the status of this package is deciding the fate of a very big computer reseller to roll-out/support ubuntu..
<RAOF_> Note: I'm not serious here!
<cy_`> i am on the other hand, am serious
<cy_`> s/am//
<RAOF_> Yeah.  I'm not sure what more I can do to get that moving.  The bug is all ready to be fixed.
<RAOF_> apt-get source nvidia-glx-new: Need to get 144MB of source archives.
<RAOF_> Wow
<cy_`> hua
<cy_`> sl eMaX
<tolonuga> Hi. I found a bug, tracked it down, fixed it upstream, filed it in launchpad against the ubuntu package, documented whats wrong and how to fix it. what else can I do to get the fix into the ubuntu package fast?
<jussi01> tolonuga: have you created a debdiff and attached it to the bug report?
<jussi01> or a patch?
<tolonuga> one file needs to be replaced, I added the url of the replacement file. I can create a patch as well, if that is preferred.
<tolonuga> the replacement file is in the upstream projects svn tree (i.e. official source and I'm the upstream maintainer).
<jussi01> tolonuga: a patch is preffered. I suggest you also jump into #ubuntu-motu and ask there, as they have more experience and look after such things.
<tolonuga> ok, thanks.
<tolonuga> jussi01: should the diff only update the file or also debian/changelog?
<jussi01> tolonuga: Im not certain. -motu is definately the place to ask though.
<tolonuga> ok, thanls.-
<tolonuga> sorry4typo. thanks.
<jussi01> :)
<roe> anyone else have issues with compiz.real crashing?
<freakabcd> roe, shouldn;t you be asking that in #compiz or compiz-fusion?
<roe> I don't think so, as it works as compiz-fusion works fine on my debian testing box, but running an up-to-date version of gutsy it compiz crashes on startup
<roe> understanding that it comes "pre installed" in gutsy so I did not touch it
<lamalex> roe: i do
<roe> you have problems as well?
<lamalex> yah
<lamalex> compiz.real won't run
<lamalex> with the installed desktop effects
<tsdgeos> anyone knows why my gutsy laptop locks when starting X
<tsdgeos> the Xorg process eats 99% of CPU
<PriceChild> using compiz/beryl/whatever?
<Vai_Ro> just curious has 7.10 implemented the new multi moniter setup fucntion yet?
<tsdgeos> PriceChild: nope, plain X
<h3sp4wn> Vai_Ro: On intel video cards should work
<tsdgeos> it's an intel wathever graphics
<Vai_Ro> what about nvidia cards I'm running an 8800
<Vai_Ro> with an amd mobo
<h3sp4wn> nvidia's driver doesn't impliment it afaik
<Vai_Ro> hmm that stinks oh well maybe I'll hold off on upgrading ftm
<tsdgeos> yikai!
<tsdgeos> got it working
<tsdgeos> xorg log rocks :D
<tsdgeos> bye!
<ScislaC> Woohoo for channel topics! :) (was wondering about the apt issues)
<DanaG> What was tsdgeos talking about with NIVIDA?
<mrsno__> ScislaC woohoo for people who read topics :D
<pimp31415> lol
<pimp31415> woohoo for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!~
* DanaG hates Cleartype.
* DanaG loves the font rendering in Feisty and Gutsy.
* PriceChild doesn't see the difference
* mrsno__ has to increase font dpi ;<
<pimp31415> gutsy seems to adjust the dpi or something
<pimp31415> no matter my screen resolution its all about the same size
<pimp31415> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<buz> is intel pro wireless 4965 already supported in gutsy?
<h3sp4wn> mrsno__: ubuntu messes it up for me also (hardcoding 100dpi is stupid)
<starz> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<slimz> hey guys, is there a known bug for remote desktop setting crashing on start?
<jussi01> slimz: not certain, but what message are you getting?
<slimz> jussi01, actually i just tried again to launch it from the controlpanel, and nothing came up
<jussi01> slimz: are you using krdc?
<slimz> is there a command to run it from cli to see if theres an error?
<slimz> whats krdc?
<jussi01> k remote desktop something or other..
<jussi01> which program are you using?
<slimz> no just the regular one built in,to be ableto vnc
<slimz> not kubuntu, ubuntu
<jussi01> hmm, try xvncviewer see if it gives you the same error
<jussi01> (sudo apt-get install xvncviewer)
<h3sp4wn> try just rdesktop from cli
<slimz> jussi01, yeah vncviewer works fine
<slimz> jussi01, but i cant get the option to vnc into my ubuntu box
<jussi01> slimz: Im not sure then. sorry.
<slimz> jussi01, okthanks anwyays
<jussi01> slimz: sorry i couldnt be of more help
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-11
<XVampireX> is gutsy stable?
<MugginsM> compared to feisty, no, compared to redhat in 1998, very
<XVampireX> Ok, cool, maybe I'll upgrade...
<MugginsM> don't upgrade on anything important :)
<derekS> i wonder why i can't get peers on the gutsy torrent
<derekS> tribe 2
<Bro_21> \
<LinuxProbie> Anyonbe active in here?
<starz> derekS: your probably not ported
<starz> bittorrent is not very friendly to non-ported users =/
<LinuxProbie> Can someone remind me of the command to mount an ISO?
<derekS> starz: hmm, i htink i am
<derekS> lemme check
<derekS> starz: i am ported correctly
<kingrayray> is there any ETA on libcurl being fixed :(
<kingrayray> I wanna install mpd
<starz> derekS: are you useing the built in bittorrent?
<starz> its really horrid
<starz> try utorrent / azureus / or bittornado-gui
<kingrayray> did they actually port utorrent
<starz> no
<starz> works darn decent in wine tho
<kingrayray> im using transmission
<derekS> starz: ktorrent
<derekS> trying with rtorren
<derekS> t
<derekS> starz: still can only find one peer
<starz> then do ddl
<starz> or axel it
<derekS> ddl?
<starz> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<starz> sudo apt-get install axel
<derekS> thanks
<starz> then
<starz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-2/
<starz> right there
<starz> axel http://link.to.iso.img.iso
<starz> and vua la it dls fast
<starz> but - DOES IT BLEND!
<bderrly> what is the difference between a -dgb and a -dbgsym package and which is the preferred package?
<crackerbox> hey guys quick question... maybe you can shed some light... im trying to get CurlFTPfs to work in feisty by taking the source from the gusty release and compiling it on 7.04 as instructed by a thread in the forum that I am unable to link to... I have gotten it compiled but i dont think things are working correctly, one of the posters mentioned linking the libcurl-Gnuts.so's but im not following that part
<aslan> hey guys, I am trying to run apt-get update and it can't connect to security.ubuntu.com
<aslan> Anyone else having this problem ?
<Jordan_U> aslan, Try again
<aslan> Jordan_U: awesome thanks
<aslan> Jordan_U: yep fixed now.. was that also related to ubuntuforums being down ?
<Jordan_U> aslan, I figure it was
<Jordan_U> aslan, Would have to be a pretty big coincidence if it wasn't :)
<aslan> hehe ya ;)
<pschulz01> I am having an issue with the gutsy-desktop-amd64 installation. I should be able to install this on x86_64 yes?..Drops into a busybox shell.
<RoC_MasterMind> I have my hard drive configured as a IDE slave...if I switch it to master, will Ubuntu still boot properly and work...or will it be confused with thte device name changes?
<h3sp4wn> RoC_MasterMind: It won't be confused (presuming you use UUID's (the default)
<bohdan> Hi
<hansin321> Does anyone know off hand where to disable the Gnome splash screen in Gutsy?
<bohdan> Hi is anyone alive in here?
<bohdan> i need to ask a wierd question
<bohdan> about gutsy
<chand|> hansin321: there is a gconf key /apps/gnome-session/options/show_splash_screen
<bohdan> i have 7 400gb hard disks in a dynamic ntfs partition (roughly 2.5tb formatted) will gutsy be able to mount the dynamic spanned volume?
<chand|> bohdan: it depends on ntfs driver
<bohdan> can u name a ntfs driver that will work?
<bohdan> i have no way to back up all that data :|
<chand|> bohdan: i think u can try ntfs 3g
<bohdan> i've looked but no one really specifies if it will work or not its the dynamic volume that makes its hard
<chand|> bohdan: perhaps dynamic volume isn't support*
<bohdan> :(
<bohdan> o well
<hansin321> chand|: Thanks.  I guess what I am trying to do (and my Splash is already disabled from in Feisty), is that after I log into GDM, but before Gnome loads, my screen goes a peachy color for a few seconds where I would normally have the splash screen.  I wanted to change the peachy color for something more appropriate for my blue theme I have set up in Gnome.
<hansin321> I have 'hacked' this before be setting the background color to what I wanted and well I can't even remember, but thought wherever I could set the splash screen might have a way to fudge this to my liking...
<XVampireX> There's a problem with nvidia-glx-new not supplying a file called libwfb
<XVampireX> It's a known bug that hasn't been fixed yet since feisty
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<XVampireX> MacSlow, is that really you? :P
* MacSlow feels like himself
<Howitzer> Hi
<Howitzer> How is the wireless ralink chipset RT2500 support doing ATM?
<Howitzer> because I got this new wireless card about 6 months ago ad it was a no-go in every linux distro i tried so i had given up
<Howitzer> but now it's summer vacation and i have some free time so i'm willing to try again
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: plans on adding support for that in gutsy but has not been done yet AFAIK
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> i actually meant RT61 but i guess it doesn't make any difference
<gnomefreak> it might
<Howitzer> oh my
<AnRkey> are there any known issues with the gutsy network installer?
<Howitzer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980
<Howitzer> i love the forums
<gnomefreak> AnRkey: not really
<AnRkey> trying to install using network installer and pxe booting
<AnRkey> i am using apt-mirror on our network here
<AnRkey> hmm
<AnRkey> ok brb
<AnRkey> is there a way to check the integrity of a apt-mirrored repo?
<AnRkey> i finally have time to do some hard testing of tribe 2 and now this :(
<calc> AnRkey: that would be nice to be able to do for apt-cacher as well
<calc> actually would be nice for apt-cacher to be able to cache by repo
<AnRkey> u have not yet used apt-cacher
<AnRkey> as far as i know you can run more than one apt-cache and just change the port it works on
<AnRkey> then you can have lots of them, one for each repo
<AnRkey> not confirmed though
<AnRkey> i should try it
<AnRkey> not much in the man page
<AnRkey> gnomefreak, looks like it does md5 checks
<AnRkey> hmm
<flake> how is gutsy? seems to run well on vmware
<flake> the appliance i used
<sn0> few issues at the moment flake (if not already fixed) but runs nice so far :)
<flake> ty
<flake> i see it is gnomish
<flake> how can i choose between kde and gnome :/   i love the geek in me but the geek likes the nerd in me
<flake> gutsy will support kde4 and be a LTS version?
<Hobbsee> no
<flake> kubuntu will..
<flake> http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/07/04/kde-4-kubuntu-systemsettings-vs-kcontrol/
<Hobbsee> kubuntu will have rc2 of kde4, it will not be a LTS
<Hobbsee> and it will be in universe
<Hobbsee> not in main
<flake> I'm confused again
<Hobbsee> gutsy is not the LTS.  gutsy+1 is the likely LTS
<flake> ok.. what is feisty, gutsy, gutsy+1 - is it the interface for the window management like kde and gnome?
<Pici> feisty/gutsy are just the development codenames for 7.10/7.04
<sn0> flake ubuntu always defaults to gnome, as ubuntu releases typically are 1 month after stable gnome releases
<flake> ok
<flake> kubuntu is kde+ubuntu.. I guess it's not gubuntu cause the 'g' in gnome is silent
<flake> g2g, thanks
<MrFeeti1> what kernel is 7.10 running on right now?
<lamalex> 2.6.22
<slimz> whats the desktop effects channel? i cant get cube reflection to work:(
<MrFeeti1> i installed gusty and loved it
<MrFeeti1> then i realized i like smaller text
<MrFeeti1> what was the default font size for feisty?
<germanjew> how can set up internet (dailup) on my laptop (its a simcard in my pc)
<sn0> germanjew this channel is for gutsy discussion, please join #ubuntu for ubuntu support
<germanjew> sorry i'm just trying my luck ;p at lest i got a reply here ;D
<starz> slimz: i think that might be the compiz-fusion channel but im not 100%
<starz> btw i got moto4lin working :D
<starz> so amazing hehe
<starz> if i could get a couple more of my cell hacking tools working i would be able to abandon my win install entirely - just not quite there yet
<starz> but this is closer than ive ever been before :)
<starz> as is i only boot into it every couple months for a few hours anyway kekeke
<starz> and unfortunately a virtualized install wont work as it cant take control of the usb properly =/
<sn0> im in the etqw beta and its win only :< so having to dual boot
<crackerbox> ok here comes a hard question: while trying to get curl-FTP-fs (curlftpfs) to work in feisty, I am being effected by the well known bug in feisty's version of libcurl.  According to this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423899&highlight=curlftpfs you can compile the new version of libcurl (from gusty repo) and then link some other lib... compiling is not the problem, but getting the last part of this "to update libcurl
<crackerbox> it seems no one in the ubuntu channel knows about it
<mrsno> crackerbox im not sure using libcurl from gutsy is a good idea, as topic says there are currently 'issues'
<mrsno> but im not aware of how far along they rae
<mrsno> maybe go back to dapper/edgy ?
<crackerbox> what is the proper way to downgrade that?
<mrsno> there is no way to downgrade, it will cause you lots of pain so just back up + reinsstall :-)
<crackerbox> oh... you mean go all the way back to edgy
<mrsno> if it indeed works thats an option yes
<crackerbox> not just using the libcurl version 7.15.4
<crackerbox> did you see the link for the thread i posted?
<crackerbox> 2 people say that compiling libcurl 7.16.2 works...
<crackerbox> can you take a look... the only part im not getting is about linking libs
<crackerbox> i posted 2 replies on there as mburris
<mrsno> bug 112256
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112256 in curl "libcurl  7.15.5-1ubuntu2 + curlftpfs 0.9.1 hangs!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112256
<crackerbox> yes i read that last night...
<mrsno> well the truth is its not something i would recommend, if libcurl is going to change yet again (as it has some problems)
<crackerbox> this is interesting "edgy version 7.15.4  seems to work also in feisty"
<mrsno> can't help sorry
<crackerbox> please... at least point me in the right direction as far as using libcurl 7.15.4 in feisty... do i simply take the libcurl*.so.* files from the edgy deb and replace my fesity ones?
<crackerbox> or do i compile it from source on my feisty box?
<mrsno> crackerbox i will *not* assist you in breaking your install, sorry
<crackerbox> dude... that is lame
<crackerbox> ubuntu is about freedom
<crackerbox> this is a dev box i have
<crackerbox> i can restore in less than 5 minutes
<crackerbox> sounds like you just dont *want* or just dont *know*
<mrsno> well if you know the problem is "currently" fixed in gutsy, and you don't mind hosing your install, why not dist-upgrade to gutsy and see?
<mrsno> instead of assuming i don't want to hellp
<crackerbox> the problem isnt fixed in gusty, however the problem (curlftpfs freezing all the time) is reportedly not an issue when using libcurl version 7.16.2) if the only part of my project that Im missing is curlftpfs working... i dont want to start all over with gusty
<crackerbox> i dont even want a step by step... i would like someone to look at the thread and give me some insight on what this sentence means:  PS Dont forget to enable gnutls while configuring curl, and to update libcurl-gnutls links in your /usr/lib
<crackerbox> i understand configuring curl with gnutls... its the libcurl-gnuts links part im not sure of
<crackerbox> from the curlftpfs home page on SF... "12-Feb-2007 - New libcurl version  I noticed there is a new version of libcurl: 7.16.1. It seems to be working fine with CurlFtpFS. "
<crackerbox> thats all i want
<crackerbox> maybe im crazy but i dont think it should be that hard to update one library on my system
<crackerbox> will someone please help me break my install
<gavintlgold> run this command: sudo rm --recursive /usr <<< SARCASM
<crackerbox> thats one way
<crackerbox> too easy though
<lamalex> haha
<crackerbox> i'd like to break my install by getting libcurl 7.16.2 on my feisty box
* gavintlgold retreats back into the shadows
<crackerbox> its like im asking for someone to pull a Doctor Kavorkian
<crackerbox> dont retreat...
* gavintlgold has absolutely no idea about libcurl ... can't help
<crackerbox> how about lib files in general?
<gavintlgold> nope
<crackerbox> anyone have any clue about what this means: "and to update libcurl-gnutls links in your /usr/lib"???
* gavintlgold is just a lowly 16-year-old
<crackerbox> lamalex... you?
<crackerbox> do I have to run some sort to lib utility to get new libraries working... kinda like regsrv32?
<crackerbox> libtool perhaps?
<crackerbox> looks like libtool stuff was already in the makefile
<crackerbox> well thanks for the help, mrsno
<crackerbox> how fitting a nick is that?
<crackerbox> Mrs No
<SourceContact> crackerbox: ldconfig
<crackerbox> so ldconfig updates my /etc/ld.so.conf file...
<SourceContact> crackerbox: yep, now apologize to mrsno
<crackerbox> sorry i called you Mrs No
<SourceContact> :)
<crackerbox> source did you see my original question?
<SourceContact> crackerbox: no
<crackerbox> ok here comes a hard question: while trying to get curl-FTP-fs (curlftpfs) to work in feisty, I am being effected by the well known bug in feisty's version of libcurl.  According to this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423899&highlight=curlftpfs you can compile the new version of libcurl (from gusty repo) and then link some other lib... compiling is not the problem, but getting the last part of this "to update libcurl
<crackerbox> the thread is only 4 posts long
<crackerbox> most of it is mburris (me)
<SourceContact> ok, let me check it out, just a sec.
<crackerbox> thanks
<SourceContact> ok, read the thread
<SourceContact> did you ldconfig?
<crackerbox> just "sudo ldconfig"
<crackerbox> ?
<SourceContact> yep
<crackerbox> yes
<SourceContact> now, sudo ldconfig -p
<SourceContact> that will list the loaded libraries
<SourceContact> wait, either it will do that or format the drive - I forget which ;)
<crackerbox> well if i dont reply you'll know what happened :)
<crackerbox> well there are too many lines... it wont let me scroll all the way up.
<crackerbox> i'll output it to a txt file
<Pici> or pipe it through less
<SourceContact> you can do this: sudo ldconfig -p | grep whateverthenameis
<mrsno> its mr sno actually ;)
<crackerbox> i figured
<crackerbox> libcurl.so.4 (libc6) => /usr/lib/libcurl.so.4
<crackerbox>         libcurl-gnutls.so.3 (libc6) => /usr/lib/libcurl-gnutls.so.3
<crackerbox>         libcurl-gnutls.so (libc6) => /usr/lib/libcurl-gnutls.so
<crackerbox>         libcupsimage.so.2 (libc6) => /usr/lib/libcupsimage.so.2
<SourceContact> crackerbox: I'm at work so I have to go - but real quick, does it look like you have the right version you need?
<crackerbox> libc6?
<SourceContact> you can check: ls -lash /usr/lib/libcurl*
<SourceContact> no, not that, the libcurl part
<SourceContact> is it the version you are trying to install?
<crackerbox> 7.16.2
<SourceContact> when you did sudo make install, it was supposed to put libraries in /usr/lib you should check to see that the version of libcurl linked ...
<SourceContact> ok
<SourceContact> well, it looks like it worked then?
<crackerbox> make install put them in /usr/local/lib
<SourceContact> ahh.
<SourceContact> there's a problem, possibly
<crackerbox> so i copied over to /usr/lib
<SourceContact> ok, then ldconfig'd
<crackerbox> i dont know about ldconfig at that point
<SourceContact> is it working?
<crackerbox> curlftpfs still locks up when attempting to do certain things like open a PDF file on ftp server... so i dont think so
<SourceContact> oh, too bad...
<crackerbox> i'll let you get back to work.. im going to try some things
<SourceContact> thanks, good luck
<crackerbox> looks like im going to restore to a fresh install and try this again with the ldconfig command
<crackerbox> i'll be back
<gnomefreak> crackerbox: dont bother reinstalling gutsy to fix a curl issue
<gnomefreak> oh well
<mrsno> hes using feisty gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> well he should of read the topic anyway
<gnomefreak> either way feisty or gutsy or a curl issue its in topic :)
<mrsno> indeed
<mrsno> :)
<mrsno> back to etqw for me, e3 has been very boring :-)
<Nick_Hill> I sanyone else noticing some very strange Gnome behaviour in Gutsy - create new account, try to log in, logs straight back out, remove .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd and can't log into old account. Also, missing icons on Gnome Menu, Missing key repeats, close/minimise boxen in wrong place on menubar?
<mrsno> Nick_Hill are those the steps to reproduce the problem? trying here on mine now
<Nick_Hill> mrsno, I am trying on another system, but for my system, create new account, try to log in. Check if close/minimise in right place (really obvious)
<mrsno> Nick_Hill i created a new user using the gui, clicked shutdown > logout > logged in as new user and everything seems fine
<mrsno> let me run today's updates and try again
<Nick_Hill> mrsno, I half suspect I had a bad package when I updated at some point. If most others are getting the probs I have right now, everyone would know. The prob has lasted a few days.
<mrsno> which arch is this Nick_Hill ? 32/64
<gnomefreak> ppc
<gnomefreak> :)
<mrsno> ;] 
<Nick_Hill> i386
<mrsno> i did have strangeness with my i386 install but i think that was more down to virtualbox than gutsy, currenty have 64bit and it doesn't seem to be causing anything you describe yet
<Nick_Hill> Other strangeness, on my system, ctrl+at+f1..6 consoles are not switching. Keyboard not repeating unless specifically set.
<cables> Does Nautilus burner use BurnProof by default now? It would really suck if it still didn't.
<gnomefreak> not yet unless it was in last batch of uploads today
<cables> gnomefreak, that's a bug that's been around for a while, it should really be fixed. It's just one gconf key that needs to be changed.
<gnomefreak> cables: i havent checked but i will on next reboot
<cables> gnomefreak, thank you
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> cables: where did you find it in gconf
<cables> gnomefreak, one sec
* gnomefreak not seeing it
<cables> gnomefreak, /apps/nautilus-cd-burner/burnproof
<gnomefreak> i dont have a burnproof :(
<gnomefreak> duh
<gnomefreak> there it is
<gnomefreak> no as of 2 hours ago it hasnt been set
<cables> damn
<gnomefreak> ill restart in a minute
<gnomefreak> brb ill let you know
<cables> So basically everyone will be making coasters right and left unless they either check off that box or install gnomebaker or something.
<pwnguin> so gobuntu's official now
<pwnguin> i guess some progress has been had ;)
<cables> What the hell, the burnproof bug has been around since Breezy and it hasn't been fixed in gutsy.
<cables> Seriously, something NEEDS to be done about it
<cables> It's just ONE default gconf key that needs to be changed
<pwnguin> bug number?
<cables> bug 18298
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18298 in nautilus-cd-burner "burnproof should be enabled by default" [Wishlist,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/18298
<pwnguin> oh, heh.
<cables> invalid?
<cables> hmm
<pwnguin> just use k3b ;)
<cables> pwnguin, the problem is that the default burner is nautilus, and if it's creating coasters then that's bad.
<pwnguin> though it would be nice if nautilus-cd-burner didnt suck
<gnomefreak> cables: not default yet
<cables> gnomefreak, yeah, and this problem has been known about since breezy. What gives?
<pwnguin> this might explain why ive never been able to burn an iso with nautilus
<cables> pwnguin, yep, it explains it
<gnomefreak> cables: its known :( should be set in gutsy sometime
<cables> pwnguin, if you want to fix it, you can change a gconf key.
<cables> gnomefreak, well, it was known before dapper, edgy, and feisty, and it was never fixed in those
* gnomefreak never had an issue burning iso;s with nautilus
<pwnguin> cables, do you disagree with the historical record on why?
<cables> pwnguin, what's that?
<gnomefreak> cables: #ubuntu-desktop would be best place to ask about that since the desktop team is in charge of it :)
<cables> pwnguin, that burnproofed CDs are worse in quality?
<pwnguin> they say it potentially makes discs that arent readable on some drives
<cables> pwnguin, that's not true
<cables> pwnguin, it doesn't change anything about the disc unless the drive is jolted.
<cables> pwnguin, in which case WITHOUT burnproof the disc is made unusable, and WITH burnproof the disc is made usable in most players.
<pwnguin> burn proof is the buffer underrun solution
<pwnguin> no?
<cables> yep
<cables> buffer underrun, jolted system, stuff like that
<gnomefreak> best to ask next week though
<pwnguin> seems like a hard thing to line up correctly as far as tracks go
<cables> pwnguin, it is, that's why we have burnproof, which is, for some reason, DISABLED in the default burner.
<cables> I'll calm down now :)
<pwnguin> i mean, you want a consistant spiral
<cables> pwnguin, yep. What burnproof does is, if supported in the hardware, can resume burning if somehow it gets interrupted by a buffer underrun or the drive being jolted.
<cables> (that sentence I just wrote sucked)
<pwnguin> although my theory does fall prey to the "burn proof makes the situation better than nothing at all"
<cables> pwnguin, what's your theory?
<cables> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffer_underrun
<pwnguin> cables: that burnproof is enabled when the burning is interrupted, and may misalign the track.
<pwnguin> if thats all burnproof does
<pimp31415> getting black window with fullscreen windows with the desktop effects and extra effects on
<cables> pwnguin, well, if burnproof is off, you get a lot worse than a misaligned track.
<pwnguin> then the choice is a sligthly off spec cd, or one that failed
<cables> pwnguin, and, generally, modern hardware does a pretty good job of making a seamless transition if the burning is interrupted.
<cables> pwnguin, yep
<cables> pwnguin, and I think that's a pretty obvious choice.
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> there is one (minor) counterpoint
<pwnguin> not even md5 checking can detect this problem
<pwnguin> without burnproof, success implies success on all fronts
<pwnguin> with burnproof, you can't tell if it works until you try it; but i think this is such a minimal use case that a gconf variable setting might be favorable
<cables> pwnguin, actually, I have NEVER made a coaster with burnproof.
<cables> Without it, I have a 50% failure rate
<pwnguin> have you tried burning at 1x?
<drekko> lol :)
<cables> pwnguin, that's a crappy solution. I choose using burnproof + burning at the maximum speed I have, since it's never failed for me.
<pwnguin> cables: if you're underrunning the buffer, its evidence you need to go slower ;)
<drekko> nah, just go with buffer... no coasters... :)
<pwnguin> cables: look, dont feel to agitated about this, im just exploring the other side here a bit
<drekko> well, formulated like this then: is there a good reason at all for *not* having burnproof activated?
<cables> drekko, apparently burnproofed CDs don't work in a small percentage of players.
<pwnguin> was "needs information" remapped to "invalid" in launchpad?
<drekko> hm. wha'ts that percentage? 10%, or like 0.0000001%?
<cables> However, since every burning app on every platform I've tried BESIDES nautilus has burnproof enabled by default, I think it's pretty safe to have that set by default.
* pwnguin dislikes the phrase "closing this bug" for needs information type statusse
<cables> drekko, probably the latter, although my guess is that the only time a burnproofed cd would  be unreadable would be in the case that there WAS a buffer underrun, in which case if burnproof wasn't enabled, the disc would be a coaster. Otherwise, a burnproofed CD should be pretty much the same as a non-burnproofed CD
<drekko> yep, would agree to that...
<cables> Given the choice between a buffer underrun meaning an unplayable disc in ALL players and a buffer underrun meaning an unplayable disc in a few players, I'll choose the latter.
<pwnguin> i think if you
<MugginsM> depends what you're doing. if you know it's a coaster you burn a new one,
<MugginsM> if it's a coaster for some people you don't know and they end up with a broken CD
<pwnguin> i think if you're worried about a disc being unusable in a device, you'd settle to know that some adverse event happened
<cables> MugginsM, the question is, if that's really a problem, how come everything besides Nautilus uses it by default?
<cables> Are they all just crappy and use bad defaults?
<cables> I think not.
<MugginsM> yes
<pwnguin> cables: because they all disagree with cdrecord on the defaults ;)
<MugginsM> well, I don't know, I don't burn many CDs, but I'm quite used to all other software out there sucking :)
<cables> EVERY new player works fine with burnproof, and most old ones do too.
<MugginsM> so it's plausible that every other CD burner stinks
<pwnguin> MugginsM: mostly, it's very old car players
<MugginsM> probably not true, but plausible
<pwnguin> MugginsM: that can't handle playback of burnproof discs
<cables> Actually, without burnproof, I've gotten coasters without warning that an error occurred, so if it's not going to warn me, it's pointless not to use bp.
<pwnguin> so it sounds like there's two bugs ;)
<cables> pretty much
<cables> Also, why the hell doesn't Nautilus allow the erasure of CD-RWs?
<pwnguin> cables: since you sound dedicated to the task, why not grab an image of gobuntu (or whatever data you fancy burning) burn with nautilus and gather the debug output the ubnutu bug is asking for?
<cables> pwnguin, I haven't read the bug report in detail, but I guess when I have time I'll do that
<pwnguin> basically, upstream tried
<pwnguin> and brok eit
<pwnguin> broke it
<pwnguin> they're waiting for someone to test it with debug output
<corevette> what does the -s in "ln -s" do?
<drekko> well, that tells ln to create a symbolic link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<pwnguin> you know, im a bit dissapointed that ESR has switched to Ubuntu and we still havent seen any hilarious antics
<drekko> how are new kernel updates implemented in gutsy?
<FunnyLookinHat> Just like in Feisty   :)
<drekko> heh .. well, since gutsy is in a little more of a dev phase than feisty, i thought there would be a little tendency of more frequent updates...
<drekko> or rather, what's a reasonable timeframe of seeing recent updates at kernel.org being merged into gutsy?
<pvandewyngaerde> drekko: this is my current one 2.6.22-7-generic #1 SMP Mon Jun 25 17:07:55 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<drekko> pvandewyngaerde: yep, same as me, and a bit old it is... :)
<drekko> the latest updates at kernel.org have a few r8169 updates i think i need. and i trust the kernel team a bit more than myself in getting kernel related stuff to work smoothly... ;)
<pvandewyngaerde> 2.6.22 was only released some days ago
<drekko> yeah, but there still is plenty of problems with realtek gigabit devices
<drekko> realtek seems to have semipublished new drivers (not available at their web site) that appearantly have been merged into the latest snapshots
<pvandewyngaerde> drekko: you are free to compile your own kernel
<drekko> yeah, i know... rather not, though... ;)
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-12
<corevette> is there a reason why when i do a sudo apt-get install fluxbox   that it doesn't show up of sessions i can choose from?
<MrFeetio> is the 7.10 kernel tickless?
<pwnguin> yes
<Belboz99> Hey all, I downloaded Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon the other night, and when I went to load it up as a live CD it couldn't get into the GUI, I resolved about 2 or 3 issues, but that still didn't solve the whole problem.
<Belboz99> I'm on an AsRock 775_Dual-VSTA mobo with a C2D E6300 and a 6800GT AGP (Nvidia),  I was attempting to load the 64 bit version of Tribe 2
<RAOF> How did it fail?
<Belboz99> It would give an error upon attempted login through GDM
<Belboz99> it said that xserver (IIRC) was attempting to use setuid or getuid and that was no longer allowed by Gnome
<Belboz99> I also tried KDM, which just dropped to the console, no error output whatsoever
<Belboz99> startx failed in the same way as KDM
<Belboz99> blinked 3 times and then back to the command line :(
<Belboz99> Welcome back RAOF
<Belboz99> did you get my response?
<RAOF> No, sorry.  Stupid keyboard shortcuts!
<Belboz99> ah, lol
<Belboz99> was it Shift+Backspace?
<Belboz99> that kills X in some versions of Compiz and IIRC Beryl too
<Belboz99> don't know why, I have a nasty habbit of hitting shift+backspace while backspacing uppercase characters :-P
<RAOF> No.  And that's an XGL bug :)
<Belboz99> lol, I must have hit shift+backspace 20 times in a single hour one day, drove me absolutely nuts!
<Belboz99> especially when you're coding or writing up a long-winded technical post with lots of bbcode :-P
<Belboz99> okay, anyway, it had an error upon attempted login
<Belboz99> something about xserver or something trying to use setuid or getuid, which is no longer allowed by Gnome
<RAOF> Eh, not an error.  My perfectly working box says that :)
<Belboz99> I then installed KDM, and that just dropped me back to the command line upon attempted login
<Belboz99> no error output what-so-ever
<Belboz99> startx was the same
<Belboz99> blinked three times and back to the old command line :(
<RAOF> So your X server is dying.  Probably a nv bug
<Belboz99> I also tried nvidia-glx
<Belboz99> but I happen to have an AsRock board, which uses AGP, which is highly unusual for a Core 2 Duo system
<RAOF> Woah.  Yeah
<Belboz99> 6800GT AGP
<RAOF> How did you try nvidia-glx?
<Belboz99> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Belboz99> it was this morning and I was in a rush and also sleepy, so things are a little foggy :-P
<RAOF> Belboz99: Yeah, that alone won't work
<Belboz99> you need the kernel source as well, correct?
<Belboz99> I've got to ask, why do package names keep on changing?
<Belboz99> A while back I must  have spent 6 hours trying to get nvidia-glx to load, only to find out the root of the problem was they changed the name of the kernel source, so I was trying to use an outdated package name.   If only apt would have informed me of the new package name :/
<jamman> so how is gutsy?
<Belboz99> what is the proper method of installing nvidia-glx, and why isn't the kernel source listed as a dependency?
<RAOF> Belboz99: No, you don't need the source.  But you *do* need to re-run the linux-restricted-modules init
<jamman> is gutsy very nice?
<RAOF> Yes
<Belboz99> RAOF: thanks, I've been wondering what that restricted modules thing was all about, I haven't seen any detailed explanations of it
<jamman> RAOF, how nice??? :)
<jamman> RAOF, what is your favorite feature?
<RAOF> Belboz99: The restricted thing links the proprietary kernel modules at boot-time, so Ubuntu doesn't need to distribute the pre-built binaries
<RAOF> jamman: Working compiz-fusion by default?
<Belboz99> RAOF: I've got a Fiesty system sitting in the other room, it can't seem to find the nvidia kernel module, how do I fix that?
<Amaranth> RAOF: Working compiz by default :)
<RAOF> Amaranth: Oh, ok :)
<jamman> RAOF, OOOHHHH!!! cool. probably wont work on a 500 mhz laptop with a neogeo with 16 meg of memory.
<jamman> no compiz-fusion? and how is that?
<Amaranth> compiz-fusion is some addons for compiz
<Amaranth> compiz is the main thing
<jamman> havent got my "good"-ish one ubuntufied yet.
<RAOF> It's in universe, so not installed by default
<jamman> any other good features?
<Amaranth> RAOF: eh?
<DanaG> They should've called it something else, like compiz-with-a-cherry-on-top
<jamman> lol. i like it.
<jamman> what are the features in compiz-fusion?
<Amaranth> RAOF: The tribe-2 CDs couldn't have been made if compiz-fusion stuff was in universe
<DanaG> because the name "compiz-fusion" doesn't clearly imply "compiz, with extra stuff as the 'fusion'."
<RAOF> Oh.
<jamman> what?
<RAOF> I need to check apt-cache policy more often :)
<jamman> any other good features?
<DanaG> cube-reflect is cool.
<Amaranth> jamman: wall, expo, animation
<RAOF> New gnome is always good
<Amaranth> those are the main things we get from compiz-fusion
<jamman> wall, expo, animation?
<jamman> RAOF, not if you use kde ;)
<jamman> oh well, kde4 and amarok 2 will be out by the stable release.
<RAOF> jamman: There's no accounting for taste :P
<DanaG> Expo  "Apple's Spaces"
<jamman> RAOF, i use gnome, just kde is more customizeable.
<jamman> the Expo sounds cool.
<Amaranth> jamman: they won't be in gutsy
<DanaG> er, Apple's "Spaces"  <== note the moved quote mark.
<RAOF> jamman: But won't be used in Gutsy.  Although it will be parallel installable
<Amaranth> jamman: kde4 will be gutsy+1 or later as the default
* RAOF hunts the kde spec
<Amaranth> oh, and only ubuntu is doing compiz by default, kubuntu has decided to wait for kwin_composite
<jamman> RAOF, NO!!! amarok 2 wont! dang!
<jamman> oh well, if its stable, source time!
<RAOF> Fair enough, too.
<Amaranth> well, they'll probably have a repo for it on kubuntu.org
<jamman> Amaranth, that is a good point.
<jamman> kwin_composite, Amaranth ?
<Amaranth> kwin in kde4
<DanaG> Repo where?
<DanaG> What exactly is amarok2?
<jamman> DanaG, a music player.
<jamman> DanaG, i take that back. THE BEST MUSIC PLAYER!
<DanaG> I use Amarok, but what's different about '2'?
<jamman> DanaG, better?
<jamman> DanaG, just like kde4 will be.
<jamman> Amaranth, is that like compiz/beryl/compiz-fusion?
<Perdente> so when is kde4 coming out exactly?
<jamman> i thought right before gutsy.
<jamman> let me check...
<Perdente> oh
<jamman> actually, i just remembered. october.
<Perdente> do they generally upgrade around the same time?
<jamman> Perdente, do what upgrade?
<jamman> kde and ubuntu?
<jamman> no, unfortantally not.
<Perdente> oh ok
<Perdente> well I figured not since they move at different paces, but you never know
<jamman> Perdente, yeah, if a new kde came out every six months...
<Perdente> haha
<Perdente> jamman, so I'm kinda new to the whole ubuntu scene how close would you say ubuntu and kubuntu are in terms of.... development..?
<jamman> Perdente, kde isn't as... user friendly. the sys apps arent as good, i.e. kubuntu uses adapt rather than synaptic, etc. I LOVE it tho. or do you mean how close are they to each other in closeness to done?
<jamman> you suck perdente!
<Perdente> huh?
<Perdente> what?
<Perdente> did I do something?
<Perdente> hello?
<jamman> Perdente, oh, you left.
<jamman> again.
<Perdente> phew
<Perdente> ok
<jamman> it keeps saying you leave, and then you come back.
<Perdente> yeah, I switched from my shotty wireless to cable
<jamman> i had just barely got done explaining and you left!
<Perdente> lol let me guess, I quit right as you... yeap
<jamman> so are you using gutsy?
<Perdente> If you repeat it I promise I won't leave this time.... ^_^
<Perdente> oh
<Perdente> lol no, not yet, I'm gonna set it up either tonight or tommorrow morning
<Perdente> I just repartitioned my whole harddrive in a way I like more so now I'll probably put gutsy gobuntu... etc on it just to see what's up with em
<jamman> gobuntu? which is what?
<Perdente> not to put too much into one message but: Thanks to Colin and Evans efforts we now have daily images of a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu, Gobuntu. This is a call for developers who are interested in pushing the limits of content and code freedom - including firmware, content, and authoring infrastructure, to join the team and help identify places where we must separate out pieces...
<Perdente> ...that dont belong in Gobuntu from the standard Ubuntu builds.
<Perdente> errr sorry wrong part
<Perdente> a version of ubuntu that's all built on ....
<jamman> Perdente, its all good.
<RAOF> Wasn't that called "gnewsense"?
<Perdente> well originally, but I guess not everyone liked that name
<Amaranth> gnewsense is the fsf's 'fork' of ubuntu
<RAOF> And is getting re-merged as official in Gutsy?
<jamman> Perdente, anyways all built on...
<Amaranth> it's a different group working on it, from what i can tell
* RAOF thinks back to sabdfl's blog post
<Amaranth> ompaul seems to be the main guy working on gnewsense
<Perdente> all built on proprietary software components
<jamman> Perdente, oh. and thats freedom how?
<RAOF> Non-proprietary, you mean?
<Perdente> you know I'm still figuring that out, but if Mark Shuttleworth says it I believe it
<Perdente> RAOF, yeah sorry thanks
<jamman> lol. ok. isn't ubuntu all non-proprietary though?
<MugginsM> ubuntu contains several proprietary bits like wireless drivers, video card drivers, etc.
<RAOF> jamman: nvidia-glx says otherwise :)
<MugginsM> they're doing not too bad a job of making it explicit to the users, but they're still there
<jamman> RAOF, good point. good point.
<jamman> i forgot about that one.
<RAOF> Even the ipw3945 uses non-free firmware
<jamman> did you guys hear about ati making their drivers open source?
<Perdente> ?
<MugginsM> jamman: they *say* they will, not sure I believe them
<Perdente> no
* RAOF will believe that when he sees the code
<jamman> ipw3945 is what?
<MugginsM> I supect they'll do what nvidia did and release proprietary binary blobs with tiny open source wrappers
<jamman> yeah, *SUPPOSEDLY* they are.
<RAOF> jamman: The best-supported wifi card
<jamman> RAOF, oh. my ralink was supported good. who makes it for future reference?
<jamman> 5 minutes til my win 2003 server install is done!
<RAOF> jamman: You mean, the ipw3945?  Intel.
* jamman rolls his eyes and yells, "just kidding!"
<jamman> not about the install though, about being excited.
<Perdente> so I went to download gobuntu and it is labeled as the gutsy alternate, so does that mean its essentially the same as gutsy other than the pro. software they're taking out?
<Perdente> lol
<RAOF> Perdente: Yes, that's the point
<Perdente> RAOF, I knew that :-/ well then I guess I can mess with that and still be gellin
<jamman> lol. nice!
<jamman> RAOF, so does it use the same repos as gutsy? (gobuntu this is)
<Perdente> do you guys mostly report back problems or fix some of the bugs yourselves? caus I really want to get my hands dirty and all I've done so far is make funny little apps with GTK+2 or gtkmm
<jamman> Perdente, better than me.
<Perdente> lol, you'd have to see it first :)
<jamman> although, i did make a program that let me insert a line into a table into a database. helps me keep track of my eagle project time.
<Perdente> ^_^
<jamman> yip. fun fun.
<Perdente> I don't know my intentions were good, but my follow through lacked a little (still in progress though)
<Perdente> I want to make a dreamweaver equivalent for Ubuntu since I heard that we were lacking one
<jamman> kool. thats how some of the best apps start.
<jamman> Perdente, hopefully it'll make good code.
<Perdente> yeah, I figure if I tell everybody about it, someone will do it for me hahahah
<jamman> lol. nice.
<Perdente> hehe
<Perdente> nah, I do want to contribute to Ubuntu code somehow though
<Perdente> jamman, I just don't want to mess it up either.. :(
<jamman> Perdente, same here. im no programmer though.
<Perdente> meh, by choice or just haven't started yet?
<jamman> Perdente, just havent started.
<jamman> i have made some basic programs on my ti-85 though.
<Perdente> sweet I once had a game where the @ symbol had to make it to class on time
<jamman> Perdente, thats awesome.
<jamman> i made a game where you would steer a ship and you got a score. it even saved the high score.
<jamman> a fortune game, lots of fun stuff.
<Perdente> lol I thought so because I played it in math and that class was hella boring
<Perdente> lol, damn you, its like my ego is on a roller coaster or something
<Perdente> well do you want to be on my not yet made/ working on a dreamweaver equivalent program group then?
<jamman> Perdente, hell yeah!
<jamman> one way to get started on my programming, and i already know html, so yip.
<Perdente> lol, alright, umm first though, since I'm probably going to copy and paste shit to get stuff set up, do you have a aim acocunt or something
<jamman> Perdente, msn!
<Perdente> that works
<jamman> kool. jessie at confettiantiques.com
<RAOF> Reporting good bugs is extremely worthwhile.  Anything more than that (packaging/bug fixes) is welcome too!
<jamman> RAOF, i might have to join the gutsy team man.
<jamman> art, or something.
<Perdente> here mine is Yuo122986@hotmail.com
<RAOF> Go for it.  You only need to start contributing to join the team.  There's nothing formal you have to do
<jamman> RAOF, any website managing/creating that needs to be done?
<Perdente> RAOF, so just go into one of the irc rooms for the team and offer to help...?
<Perdente> lol
<RAOF> Perdente: Just start helping :).  How you help depends on what you want to do and are good at.  If you want to help fix bugs, write patches, etc, you probably want to check out #ubuntu-motu
<RAOF> Ubuntu-qa is always in need of bug triagers, too, wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<Perdente> Raof, thanks a bunch, I'll get right on it!  its sad when I'm so clueless I don't even know where to start, but anyway
<Perdente> RAOF, quick question if someone is on Kubuntu, what do they have to do to see GTK apps again.. not related to the going to ubuntu-motu, but gotta ask
<Perdente> is there a way.. although I guess that would defeat the purpose...
<Belboz99> Hey, I'm still having this problem with the nvidia kernel module:
<Belboz99> dan@htpc:/lib/linux-restricted-modules$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<Belboz99> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<Belboz99> crap, wrong channel I guess, this was supposed to be in #Ubuntu :-P
<RAOF> Perdente: GTK apps should just work, the same way that QT apps work in Gnome
<DanaG> What is ubuntu-laptop-mode?
<DanaG> It conflicts with laptop-mode-tools, and thus tries to remove ubuntu-desktop.
<RAOF> Interesting.  It's probably new then
<DanaG> First release July 5, it looks like.
<DanaG> If you aptitude changelog ubuntu-laptop-mode.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and I had to change something to fix my nvidia suspend -- it was broken even without 'nvidia' loaded.
<DanaG> save_vbe_state -- changed to false.
<DanaG> Save video PCI state -- changed to true.
* RAOF 's nvidia suspend is broken by compiz, but worked fine in Xgl
<DanaG> Try that option.
<DanaG> It works for me even under Fusion, I believe.
<DanaG> SAVE_VBE_STATE=true
<DanaG> POST_VIDEO=false # was true
<DanaG> SAVE_VIDEO_PCI_STATE=true
<DanaG> in /etc/default/acpi-support
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when at idle or on battery." [Undecided,New] 
<DanaG> A different issue.
* RAOF goes to check
<DanaG> The report also describes a couple of other things -- my hotkeys don't pop up the OSD.
<RAOF> Not for me, either
<DanaG> The keys work, and acpid sees them -- but g-p-m does not see them.
<RAOF> DanaG: Where do those changes go?
<DanaG> Oh, the actual_brightness is what changes upon the hotkey.
<DanaG> And if you tail -f /var/log/acpid
<DanaG> (I don't remember the exact path)
<RAOF> DanaG: No, I mean the SAVE_VBE_STATE et al
<DanaG> Oh, /etc/default/acpi-support
<DanaG> Oh, and I fixed the incessant nvidia blinking by setting nvagp=0.
<RAOF> :)
<DanaG> How does PCIe use agpgart anyway?
<RAOF> Heh.
<Perdente> RAOF, so is anyone else going to go to gobuntu by any chance or should I just buck it up and stick with regular gutsy?
<DanaG> What is gobuntu?
<Hobbsee> free ubuntu
<RAOF> The "no binary blobs" one
<DanaG> Shouldn't that be "freebuntu" or "gnubuntu"?
<Perdente> lol dejavu
<DanaG> "go" makes me think "mobile".
<Perdente> it makes so much sense it hurts...
<RAOF> And, no.  I'm not going to be using it, because I *like* my hardware support
<Perdente> lol good enough for me
* DanaG is glad Gateway uses e1000 and ipw3945, not Realtek something-or-other and bcm43xx.
<DanaG> Gigabit ethernet on a notebook is cool.
<Perdente> what is the name of the kubuntu that is in trial mode again?
<Hobbsee> gutsy
<Hobbsee> trial mode?
<Perdente> err nm sorry I'm ignant
<teratoma_> what do i do about this:
<teratoma_> The following packages are BROKEN: libcurl3-gnutls libcurl4-gnutls
<teratoma_> cry?
<RAOF> DanaG: In case you're wondering, thai acpi-support change doesn't fix compiz+resume here
<mrsno__> read topic teratoma_
<teratoma_> sads
<mrsno__> nn
<Perdente> RAOF: so I got sidetracked, but I looked and I found one program that could be similar called Nvu Web Development
<RAOF> Perdente: Yeah, that'd be one.  It's getting rewritten, IIRC
<pimp31415> ok
<pimp31415> so i can do dual xenons
<pimp31415> or dual opterons
<SirFord> has anyone been able to get gutsy with KDE 4.0 ?
<pimp31415> and the dual fx-something or others
<pimp31415> but i cant do dual say qx6600's ?
<pimp31415> or dual say amd 6000+'s?
<Hobbsee> SirFord: ...it's not released yet
<pimp31415> hi Hobbsee ^_^
<pimp31415> im in my gutsy
<Hobbsee> hi pimp31415
<pimp31415> taht blackscreen stuff is back
<SirFord> its not?  what the heck did I download?
<pimp31415>  pimp31415 / starz
<SirFord> 4.0 alpha 2 is out
<pimp31415> have you complied it?
<SirFord> no but I was reading where I downloaded gutsy from that it was an option
<pimp31415> mm
<pimp31415> lets look shall we
<Hobbsee> it's in gutsy, there's no metapackage yet
<pimp31415> *fires up synaptic*
<Hobbsee> iirc
<pimp31415> anyway so quad core is better than dual duals it seems...
<pimp31415> Hobbsee, im looking in synaptic and it does look a bit confusing
<pimp31415> for instance kde4libs == version 3.80.3
<pimp31415> so is that kde4 or 3.8
<pimp31415> say i look at kde-core i see version 5:47
<SirFord> would it be easier you think with kubuntu gutsy
<pimp31415> and ive no idea what that means
<pimp31415> SirFord, ?
<pimp31415> its the same repos :P
<SirFord> :(
<SirFord> well I'll have to play with it I guess
<Hobbsee> pimp31415: no, thatd' be the alpha 2.  although why it's .3, i'm not sure
<pimp31415> heh ok
<pimp31415> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<wfarr> Anyone else loving the upgrade with openoffice right now?
<pimp31415> wfarr, what did it upgrade?
<wfarr> I'm being sarcastic
<pimp31415> o
<wfarr> dpkg threw me into dep-hell
<wfarr> -_-
<pimp31415> lol
<pimp31415> congradulations
<pimp31415> you win a prize
<Hobbsee> wfarr: then fix it, or wait for a fix.
<wfarr> =P
* Hobbsee points to the topic
<pimp31415> but untill we figure out what - your awarded 3 internets and 65 googles
<wfarr> I'll fix i ;)
<pimp31415> um Hobbsee im going to do a dist upgrade and it wants to take out libcurl4-gnutils
<pimp31415> what does that thing do anyway?
<wfarr> pimp31415, that's expected
<wfarr> I guess
<wfarr> >_>
<wfarr> But uh, I think the trouble might could be version mis-match of a particular package
<Hobbsee> pimp31415: that's the plan.  and apt-cache show libcurl*-gnutils will tell you
<Hobbsee> curl is just stuffed
<pimp31415> mm
<pimp31415> hm
<pimp31415> does that mean ssl will break? @_@
<pimp31415> owell i'll hold off on most of the package upgrades - lets just tell it to do a few :P
<wfarr> ah
<wfarr> I found the problem
<wfarr> There's no theme index in /usr/share/icons/locolor
<pimp31415> o?
<pimp31415> wfarr, so what do you do to fix that?
<wfarr> I just made a quick index.theme
<pimp31415> and how did you figure that out?
<wfarr> and then dpkg --configure -a
<pimp31415> just any old index.theme? say an empty one?
* wfarr shrugs - I used Hicolor's (obv changing theme name to Locolor)
<pimp31415> huh
<pimp31415> good idea
* DanaG loves font rendering in Feisty and Gutsy.
<DanaG> Oh, but one thing -- the new gnome appearance properties breaks on-the-fly font changing.
<DanaG> Odd: compiz is running at only 10 FPS.
<DanaG> I usually get 60.
<DanaG> Oh, and a bunch of the settings descriptions are BLUE, for some reason.
<DanaG> And Xorg is absolutely devouring my CPU.
<RAOF> Sounds fun!
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> I wonder whether I should go back to the packaged NVIDIA driver.
<RAOF> Oh, your resume fix was predicated on that?
<DanaG> Nope.  It turned out that suspend was broken even if nvidia was not in use,
<RAOF> :)
<DanaG> and even if framebuffer was not in use.
<DanaG> I just wanted to use the newer one for better laptop support.
<DanaG> Oddly, the crazy CPU usage just appeared today; perhaps I should try restarting X first.
<RAOF> Do you know what the "better laptop support" actually *is*?
<DanaG> Coolbits, for one, though I don't use it.
<DanaG> Also, my display-switch hotkey works; it just doesn't change resolution.
<DanaG> And it switches from (internal) to (external) but not to (both).
<BHSPitMonkey> coolbits?
<BHSPitMonkey> (both) would be a nice feature.
<DanaG> You can still manually set clone-mode with nvidia-settings.
<RAOF> Also.  "Coolbits"?
<DanaG> Overclocking.
<DanaG> Or in my case, it'd be "Stop the damn driver from dropping the GPU to low speed, by increasing the lowest speed.:
* DanaG runs off to restart X.
<DanaG> okay, I went back to intel-agp
<DanaG> and resume still works.  And now it's faster and doesn't BLINK.
<DanaG> So the guides that say to use NvAGP are not necessarily correct.
<RAOF> Cool.  How did you do that, again?
<DanaG> However, my consoles are corrupt on resume; perhaps I have to disable vbe state saving.
<RAOF> My display occasionally blinks
<DanaG> Perhaps my GPU is still in low-power mode...
<DanaG> Oddly, it's not -- yet I'm only getting 30 FPS in compiz.
<DanaG> WTF?  Something just beeped on lid close.
<DanaG> Oh, it's gnome-power-manager.  Lovely feature, eh?
<RAOF> That'd be g-p-m :)
<RAOF> It's annoying when pulseaudio has your PCM master locked at 100%
<varka> DanaG: you're sure direct remdering is enabled?
<varka> m=n
<DanaG> Yeah, it's enabled.
<DanaG> Lemme try googleearth -- if that's not slow, I'll have a hint that it might be a Compiz bug.
<DanaG> I override pulseaudio to use dmix instead of hw:0
<DanaG> .
<DanaG> Well, it's not slow, but it sure is eating CPU when I move around.
<RAOF> DanaG: Oooh, that seems reasonable.  How? :)
<DanaG> Oh, about pulseaudio?
<DanaG> Lemme look.
<varka> DanaG: what does "glxinfo | grep vendor" say?
<DanaG> NVIDIA is working, but it's CPU-eat-ey.
<DanaG> aah, with all the static loads, I have this:
<DanaG> load-module module-alsa-sink device=plug:dmix:0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_8086_27d8_alsa_playback_0 device=dmix
<DanaG> I don't remember why I have device there twice -- perhaps there's no reason.
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Ta
<DanaG> and for sink name, I used the one the hal-detect module already gives it.
<heatxsink> hello all, is there documentation somewhere about how to make a dpkg for apache modules?
<PriceChild> do you mean... how to package apache modules into .deb's ?
<heatxsink> yes
<heatxsink> sorry
<PriceChild> !packaging | heatxsink
<ubotu> heatxsink: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<buz> is ipw4965 supported in gutsy?
<PriceChild> I "think" it should be...
<buz> i'm wondering whether i should get ipw3945 or 4965
<buz> draft n probably isnt very useful
<crazy_bus> I installed ubuntu on a friends computer who's modem is unfortunalty a dial-up Conexant.  I read that gutsy will have certain winmodems supported out of the box and I was wondering if conexant ones were included as I had quite a lot of diffifuclty in making it work
<PriceChild> crazy_bus, gutsy is not ready, stable etc.
<PriceChild> don't use it
<crazy_bus> I know its not ready.  I was just curious
<heatxsink> crap, I can't remember if it was in this channel, but I asked for some documentation on building deb's and I didn't bookmark the links
<heatxsink> if someone could re-post that I'd really appreciate it thanks!
<mrsno__> heatxsink wiki.ubuntu.com > search for compiling
<mrsno__> it will be in there
<heatxsink> thank you very muchg
<heatxsink> sorry for repeating
<gnomefreak> !packaging | heatxsink
<ubotu> heatxsink: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<heatxsink> gnomefreak:  thank you!
<gnomefreak> yw
<heatxsink> I guess I could read but is there documentation in there on how I can get my own packages?
<heatxsink> err host my own repository for packages
<heatxsink> any idea how I would find the maintainer(s) for the apache2 modules?
<gnomefreak> heatxsink: in the control file from source.
<gnomefreak> heatxsink: apt-get source apache2 its in the debian dir
<gnomefreak> heatxsink: or ask in #ubuntu-motu :)
<gnomefreak> thats what they are there for
<heatxsink> gnomefreak:  thanks again, MOTU is kinda funny
<AnRkey> gnomefreak, did the updates today break anything?
<gnomefreak> AnRkey: oo.o needs to be rebuilt on debhelper fix once that is in repos
<gnomefreak> AnRkey: but other than that same issues as before
<AnRkey> ok
<AnRkey> my updates crashed completely.
<AnRkey> i think i am gonna reinstall and try to reproduce on this box
<AnRkey> just logged in again and it just hangs ofter login details are entered
<AnRkey> bbl
<zorglu_> q. i run feisty and it got a bug in firefox while playing flash video, which makes it coredump, any idea if this bug has been fixed in ubuntu+1 or how i could keep track of the issue ?
<gnomefreak> zorglu_: do you have bug report?
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: nope, i guess i should look for one :)
<gnomefreak>  zorglu_ look for one and give me link if im not here i will look when i get back
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: ok, doing it
<zorglu_> ok launchpad needs more cpu. this is slow:)
<AnRkey> zorglu_, its a sign of a descent OS being worked on :D
<onechard> !openoffice.org
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<AnRkey> gnomefreak,  sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org* did the trick, i am back in
<AnRkey> gnomefreak, when will the OOo packages be fixed?
<gnomefreak> AnRkey: yes it will until its fixed
<gnomefreak> AnRkey: dont know yet sometime today since the original issue was fixed
<AnRkey> ok
<AnRkey> i have two boxes here one for stable and one for testing, but i try to keep to the testing to find bugs
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libflash/+bug/107352 <- this is one bug report about it, but i guess there are many duplicates
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107352 in libflash "firefox, galeon, konqueror, opera all crashing when viewing flash sites for 4+ videos" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> zorglu_: give me a few ill look at it
<gnomefreak> zorglu_: flash 7 or flash 9? please see apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: 9
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: Installed: 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1<- aka the one from feisty by default
<_4strO> is kubuntu gutsy testable now ?
<_4strO> and if yes, is there a way to migrate from fesity ?
<gnomefreak> zorglu_: as brian said there isnt much we can do with flash but there is a more important flash issue atm so once that is fixed maybe we get lucky nad it fixes this issue as well
<gnomefreak> _4strO: i woudnt use it atm unless you are a developer
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: ok i understand, any suggestion on how i could keep track of this? i dev stuff using flash video. and firefox crashing is relatively bothering
<_4strO> gnomefreak: nop i'm not a developpeur, i'm a f$ing tester :p
<_4strO> so i will follow your advise and stay with my feisty
<gnomefreak> zorglu_: not really since im not working on flash at all, find out from #ubuntu-motu more on flash bug and questions about them
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: ok thanks for the info :)
<_4strO> i supposed that i would be interest when the beta realease will be on
<Hobbsee> _4strO: it's not that bad, as long as you can handle dependancies, look at wha tyou're saying yes to, will file bugs, and dont require a fully working system, all teh time
<_4strO> Hobbsee: ??? i dont understand
<Hobbsee> [21:46]  <_4strO> is kubuntu gutsy testable now ?
<_4strO> ha ok :p
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: did calc or anyone respin oo.o yet?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: not sure
<gnomefreak> k ty
<AnRkey> gnomefreak, who and what are you in the grand scheme of things?
<gnomefreak> AnRkey: what do you mean?
<AnRkey> gnomefreak, you work for canonical? you a dev?
<AnRkey> man woman child?
<AnRkey> :P
<gnomefreak> AnRkey: i dont work for canonical but i work on mozilla apps developing bugs pretty much everything and i package some other apps as well
<AnRkey> i c
* AnRkey is just trying to do his part by testing on as many machines as possible
<gnomefreak> btw anyone with n-m issues connecting when logging in is now fixed (cant promise every issue is fixed though)
<AnRkey> gnomefreak, who does the network installer?
<AnRkey> i am trying to get that working here
<AnRkey> feisty is working but gutsy on the same mirror does not
<AnRkey> was hoping to trouble shoot with some help
<gnomefreak> AnRkey: asac has taken it over for now
<AnRkey> what is the best way to find and contact him? irc?
<gnomefreak> AnRkey: this week is bad but next week best way is in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<gnomefreak> the 16th he should be back, hes here but not here since this is sprintweek
* gnomefreak is gone for a while need to get back to firefox
<onechard> !openoffice.org
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Hobbsee> onechard: yes, it's broken
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 2 released | Yes, there are libcurl* and  openoffice issues ATM
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 2 released | Yes, there are libcurl* and openoffice issues ATM.  Please dont file bu
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 2 released | Yes, there are libcurl* and openoffice issues ATM.
<calc> should only get another 100 or so bugs before the new ooo is built everywhere
<onechard> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> calc: and classy ones like this.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/125528
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125528 in update-manager "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) (dup-of: 125400)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125400 in openoffice.org "[MASTER]  package openoffice.org-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Fix released] 
<calc> Hobbsee: perhaps we should have ability to revoke people's ability to file bugs when they do something like that ;)
<calc> intentionally filing duplicate bugs seems like abuse of launchpad to me
<Hobbsee> calc: i wish.
* calc thinks debian has done that in the past to abusive users
<calc> there is a difference between being dumb and filing a duplicate and admitting you are filing a much duplicated bug
<gnomefreak>  it wouldnt help becasue we have some people that attach crash reports to random bugs (ive seena few people attach same report to over 10 bugs)
<gnomefreak> oh and not one was the same as his :(
<calc> heh
<Hobbsee> calc: heh
<Hobbsee> calc: some people are *really* dumb though.  makes me wonder how they found gutsy
<Hobbsee> and the forums isnt filled with it, so i'm not sure if it's actually from there.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, people gloating that they're using a dev version, idiots overhearing or being dared to copy, doing so, then getting stuck
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yeah, well.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i want to break X, just to make them give up :P
<Hobbsee> just for a couple of days
<elkbuntu> hehe
<lamalex> haha
<calc> hell i can't even run gutsy on my laptop yet, and i am working on it :)
<calc> after hearing of the new amd64 flash though i may try reinstalling amd64 later today
<calc> i need flash for my grandcentral account
<calc> that reminds me i need to go find mjg and get him to look at my laptop suspend issue
<afflux> my mousewheel skips now two windows/tabs/units instead of one since last upgrade
<afflux> that's weird
<afflux> (logitech mx510 mouse, using evdev driver in xorg.con)
<afflux> *conf
<DanaG> Odd: KNetworkManager doesn't bring the wired ethernet interface back up after suspend.
<mrsno__> bug 109703
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109703 in xorg "[nvidia-glx]  X module Int10 fails to initialize - Feisty" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109703
<mrsno__> just a question about backporting, this is confirmed as fixed in gutsy but have someone in pm that is affected in feisty
<mrsno__> will it be backported or will they wait until gutsy is released?
<pvandewyngaerde> damnit, openoffice fails to update
<Hobbsee> pvandewyngaerde: and if you report it, i'll shoot you.  see the /topic
<Hobbsee> pvandewyngaerde: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/125400
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125400 in openoffice.org "[MASTER]  package openoffice.org-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Fix committed] 
<Hobbsee> pvandewyngaerde: there are ~50 duplicates of it at the moment
<Jaymac> why don't people check before submitting?
<Jaymac> it couldn't be easier with launchpad
<Hobbsee> Jaymac: lazyness, i think
<Hobbsee> Jaymac: not thinking that someone actually has to go around and mark all the dupes that they couldnt be bothered to do
<Hobbsee> Jaymac: or not actually reading what they're filing
<Hobbsee> either that, or they really have no idea about waht they're doing - some of those dupes are mindblowingly dumb
<Jaymac> the internet problem has been reported quite a lot too i guess
<Hobbsee> Jaymac: you must be referring to the spam problem!
* Hobbsee whacks Jaymac with the "You didnt provide enough information" stick
* Jaymac ducks
<Hobbsee> any *particular* internet problem?
<Hobbsee> or just the internet in general being a problem?
<Jaymac> THE internet not connecting on startup problem
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that one.
<Hobbsee> knetworkmanager svn has fixed that.  dunno about nm-applet and such, though
<Jaymac> nm-applet not yet
<dr_evil> my computer had internet preinstalled ;>
<Jaymac> all of it?
<Jaymac> ;)
<Hobbsee> dr_evil: *grin*
<dr_evil> sure, everything
<Jaymac> in that case you've got quite a lot of stuff you shouldn't have on your box... arrest him!
<Hobbsee> Jaymac: i could just upload some crack, and wipe his harddrive.  that's simpile
<Hobbsee> -i
* dr_evil got a human brain 2.9 beta content filter onstalled
<Hobbsee> Jaymac: twitch @ #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> ze compiler is not ze text editor.  there is no all in one, under gnome, to my knowledge
<Jaymac> I know
<Jaymac> I giggled at that
<Jaymac> He has been asking how to install a C++ compiler for about an hour
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Jaymac> so h e got it installed, and now wants to know how to use it to write C++ programs
<Hobbsee> next he'll be asking how does he get includes in there
<dr_evil> btw, I've never used encryption, but is there some easy to install harddisk encryption support?
<dr_evil> for those who can read german, quoting BKA-Prsident Jrg Ziercke: "Die gesamte Kommunikation der Straftter muss berwacht werden. Damit wir mit ihnen auf einer Augenhhe sind, mssen wir vor der Verschlsselung auf der Festplatte sein"
<Jaymac> translated meaning?
<Jaymac> I can recognise a few words, but not enough to make sense of it :)
<dr_evil> he basically says,
<dr_evil> they are planning to install trojan backdor software on offender computers (big debate in germany), and he says that to monitor the whole communication off all offenders, their osftware need s to be installed on the harddisk before any encrpytion is installed
<lamalex> offender of what'
<dr_evil> (which shows how stupid some of those politicians are)
<dr_evil> anything
<lamalex> so if you break a law they install rootkits on your computer?
<dr_evil> yes, thats the plan by our government. it's called Bundestrojaner in german press
<aquarius> Is this where I ask about issues with the gobuntu installer?
<aquarius> When trying to install yesterday's gobuntu nightly, it fails on the "Select and install software" step. I've checked the CD for defects and there are none. VC4 shows "Couldn't find task NN", where NN is all of "minimal", "standard", "ubuntu-desktop".
<Kain0> Anyone know if gutsy will have tracker integrated with nautilus?
<lamalex> is that in upstream of nautilus?
<Tretle> " (18:41:16) Kain0: Anyone know if gutsy will have tracker integrated with nautilus? " if your talking about njpatels work he hasn't even started yet :(
<Tretle> whoops.... your gone
<Tretle> :D
<mx-zoom> hey
<mx-zoom> is firestarter still working in gutsy? I heard it had some problems with the kernel since 2.6.21
<markrian> Just installed gutsy, and noticed that the module that I've used for years for my wireless card, orinoco_pci, isn't built in linux-image-2.6.22. Is there somewhere with an explanation of why it was removed?
<Jordan_U> markrian, I know that a lot of drivers have been replaced with new ones or the devicescape system
<markrian> Jordan_U: is that an upstream change, or not? And how do you know this - perhaps where you found out would help me
<lontra> does the live cd installer work on tribe #2?
<Jordan_U> markrian, Yes that is an upstream change, heard about it from random gossip :)
<Jordan_U> lontra, It is supposed to on tribe releases
<lontra> Jordan_U, ok ... i've been running debian unstable and i'm contemplating trying out gutsy ... some of my hardware doesn't work in feisty but works flawlessly in sid except my synaptics mouse
<markrian> Jordan_U: That's pretty odd. Although thinking about it, I think my problem isn't due to that, since the sub-drivers orinoco and hermes exist in 2.6.22, just not orinoco_pci (which depends on the previous two)
<markrian> How odd...
<Jordan_U> lontra, My synaptics mouse works great in Feisty and even has two fingered scrolling in Gutsy :)
<lontra> Jordan_U, mine freezes and jumps all around the screen :)
<lontra> hopefully it doesn't in gutsy
<lontra> i just filed a bug upstream with kernel 2.6.22
<Jordan_U> !synaptics | lontra Maybe this will help
<ubotu> lontra Maybe this will help: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<lontra> Jordan_U, do you know what that SHMConfig is suppose to do?
<Tretle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> lontra, No
<Tretle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29694/
<Tretle> can someone help with this
<Tretle> sorry wrong room
<HHP2K> Hello?
<pwnguin> hi
<markrian> How do you search through ubuntu mailing list archives?
<Jordan_U> Leftmost, update-manger -c -d
<Jordan_U> Leftmost, -c tells it to look for new releases at all, -d includes development releases
<Leftmost> It still doesn't show anything.
<Jordan_U> Leftmost, strange
<Leftmost> Are there any sources that, were they unmarked, might cause this?
<Leftmost> Hmm. update-manager is giving me "current dist not found in meta-release file".
<Jordan_U> Leftmost, Feisty-updates possibly?
<Leftmost> Well, feisty-updates is certainly marked.
<Jordan_U> Leftmost, It's not working for me either, it may be that you can't upgrade until Beta or something like that, I installed fresh from tribe 1
<Jordan_U> Leftmost, You could try a dist-upgrade if you are daring :)
<DanaG> wtf?  Whenever I try to connect to my wpa-protected network, knetworkmanager opens the password prompt with the "Okay" button DISABLED.  I have to change the passphrase and then change it back.
<Leftmost> Hmm. Well, the Tribe 2 testing page says the upgrade can be done with update-manager. I suppose that's where my confusion comes in.
<Jordan_U> Leftmost, Do you have feisty-proposed enabled?
<Leftmost> Yeah.
<Leftmost> Hmm. Well, we'll try an experiment and, if it fails, I can always install fresh.
<bronson> I tried installing Tribe 2 on my Thinkpad T42p...  Couldn't even get past partitioning.
<Jordan_U> bronson, Did you try the alternate CD and did you file a bug?
<bronson> (sorry, got called away)  The first time I try to change a partition type, it says Scanning Disks, then hangs forever.
<bronson> GUI's hung too.
<bronson> No, no bug.
<bronson> I searched for a bug but didn't see one...  Just wondering if I'm the only one seeing this.
<bronson> I'll try the alternative.
<munckfish> Hi, does anyone know what improvements are being made to network-manager integration in Gutsy? I have a bug here in Feisty which is causing me to lose DNS, which I now believe is caused ifupdown/NM clashing.
<Jordan_U> bronson, File a bug also
<bronson> ok, will do
<munckfish> I see there are loads of bugs open relating to this already and I wondered what if anything is happening about it
<bronson> what do the bugs say?  ;)
<Jordan_U> munckfish, network manager doesn't use any interfaces defined in /etc/networking/interfaces so it shouldn't be possible for them to clash
<munckfish> Well, the problem I have is NM is managing my eth0 and eth1, but ifupdown starts a dhclient process for whichever one isn't connected
<munckfish> eventually, dhclient times out and overwrites resolv.conf with nameservers from an old and irrelevant lease
<munckfish> now, there are plenty of bugs open already complaining about resolv.conf getting clobbered
<bronson> Yikes...  yeah, that would be a problem.
<bronson> Why don't I see this problem on my machine?  I have NM managing eth0 and eth1 too...?
<munckfish> I've worked around it for the moment by commented eth1 and eth0 stuff in /etc/network/interfaces
<Jordan_U> munckfish, Why is ifupdown doing anything with those interfaces? Do you know?
<Jordan_U> munckfish, That is how it is supposed to work...
<munckfish> Well, this is a question which I have not been able to answer yet
<Jordan_U> munckfish, You can't have an interface in /etc/network/interfaces and managed by network manager
<munckfish> yes
<Jordan_U> munckfish, In fact network manager shouldn't even let you do it
<bronson> Jordan_U: er, isn't that how it's installed?
<munckfish> well
<bronson> I have NM managing all my interfaces, yet I have auto eth0 and auto eth1, dhcp both, in /etc/network/interfaces.
<munckfish> I read somewhere that NM will consider interfaces which are marked as 'auto' or 'dhcp'
<Jordan_U> bronson, No, network manager doesn't use /etc/network/interfaces
<munckfish> there's a readme about it somewhere I think
<Jordan_U> Maybe I am wrong
<munckfish> and in Feisty it comes like this by default
<Jordan_U> munckfish, I thought that was why they added the "roaming" option to network-admin
<bronson> Well, somehow nm and ifupdown don't stomp on each other on my mostly stock Feisty box...  and I have no idea why they don't.
<munckfish> well, even more confusing is my work colleague has exactly the same laptop as me
<Jordan_U> munckfish, Check if your interfaces are set to "roaming" in network-admin
<munckfish> and pretty much the same diff between his home net and work as me
<munckfish> he doesn't seem to be experiencing it
<munckfish> so I don't know if maybe something at the hw level is reacting diff on mine. No matter if that's the case it's kicked out this issue for me
<munckfish> Jordan_U: ok will go check, 1 moment
<munckfish> yeah both are marked as being in 'roaming' mode
<munckfish> and anyway I haven't touched this configuration since I installed
<munckfish> is just a normal Feisty
<bronson> My wireless connection is marked roaming but my wired is marked "Address: DHCP"
<bronson> FWIW
* MugginsM tries to figure out the difference between this machine and his home machine, which worked last night
<MugginsM> hrm, this one's 64-bit
<munckfish> ok the description of how and when NM takes over an interface is in /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian
<MugginsM> feisty's generally ok on x86_64?
<MugginsM> I mean gutsy?
<munckfish> Jordan_U, bronson: ok, I'm going to raise this bug of mine anyway so at least it can be discussed further, sorry I probably didn't describe it well here.
<bronson> munckfish: right on.  hope it helps fix it.
<bronson> munckfish: did you try setting your wired interface to non-roaming DHCP?
<bronson> Not sure why that would help but that's how my machine is set up.
<bronson> And for some reason my ethernet/wireless hotplug seem to work fine.
<munckfish> I'll try that, do you know exactly what that changes in /etc/network/interfaces?
<bronson> No idea.  my /etc/network/interfaces could hardly be simpler though.
<munckfish> hmmm
<bronson> everything is marked auto, everything is "iface ethN inet dhcp", for eth0 eth1 eth2 ath0 wlan0
<munckfish> yeah that's the same as minie
<munckfish> mine
<bronson> Maybe it doesn't change /etc/network/interfaces...?
<Jordan_U> munckfish, The same as yours when it is or isn't working?
<munckfish> when it's not
<munckfish> I'll upload this file also when I've got it raised
<munckfish> course the next prob I have is deciding which package to raise this under
<munckfish> :)
<munckfish> bronson: can you do me favour and check for running dhclient processes on your machine
<munckfish> ?
<Jordan_U> munckfish, I would say network manager since this isn't going to effect server installs for instance
<munckfish> I usually have 2
<munckfish> 1 started by dhcdbd when NM asks it to do dhcp stuff
<bronson> munckfish: only one.
<bronson> /sbin/dhclient -1 -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth1.le
<bronson> ases -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth1.pid -q -e dhc_dbus=31 -d eth1
<munckfish> and another started by the /etc/init.d/networking / ifupdown team on boot
<bronson> Clearly the one that pulled the lease for the wireless i/f.  eth0 has nothing.
<munckfish> ok, this is helping clarify it in my mind. The symptom for me is loss of DNS shortly after boot, but I'm realising now that
<Jordan_U> munckfish, I only have one instance of dhclient
<munckfish> the bug is, that the /etc/init.d/networks stuff isn't ignoring interfaces marked as roaming
<munckfish> interesting ...
<bronson> er...  my eth0 isn't marked remote.  Only my eth1.
<bronson> Yet it's being ignored.
<lontra> i have an orinoco card but it doesn't seem to be recognized by tribe #2  ... does anyone know how i can make it recognized?  i've tried modprobe orinoco and modprobe hermes but modprobe orinoco_cs tells me module not availabe :/
<munckfish> bronson: from NM's README.debian "Only devices that are *not* listed in /etc/network/interfaces or which have been configured "auto" and "dhcp" (with no other options) are managed by NM."
<bronson> So that's saying that NM will manage any interface that's marked auto...?
<Jordan_U> bronson, auto with no other options
<bronson> ok, that make sense.
<bronson> Oh I get it:   !listed || (auto && dhcp)
<bronson> I was parenthesizing wrong.  :)
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-13
<DanaG> oh yay, apparently the libcurl issues have been fixed.
<DanaG> Or so it seems.
<Tretle> hey can anyone help me with this error i get when i try and enable desktop effects
<Tretle> Failed to execute child process "gtk-window-decorator" (No such file or directory)
<Jordan_U> Tretle, is gtk-window-decorator an available command for you?
<Tretle> it said it wasnt installed
<Tretle> tretle@Tretle-Desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install compiz-gtk
<Tretle> Reading package lists... Done
<Tretle> Building dependency tree
<Tretle> Reading state information... Done
<Tretle> Package compiz-gtk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Tretle> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Tretle> is only available from another source
<Tretle> However the following packages replace it:
<Tretle>   compiz-gnome
<Tretle> E: Package compiz-gtk has no installation candidate
<Tretle> tretle@Tretle-Desktop:~$
<Tretle> so shouldn't desktop effects be calling upon compiz gnome?
<munckfish> bronson, Jordan_U: if you guys are interested I raised my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/125662
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125662 in network-manager "Loss of DNS shortly after startup because /etc/init.d/networks isn't ignoring interfaces marked as roaming" [Undecided,New] 
<Tretle> is compiz-gtk the new one or is it compiz-gnome
<Jordan_U> Tretle, try installing compiz-gnome
<Jordan_U> Tretle, compiz-gtk is what it was with regular compiz ( pre fusion )
<Tretle> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Tretle>   compiz-gnome: Depends: compiz-core (= 1:0.5.1+git20070712-0ubuntu1) but 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu13 is to be installed
<Tretle> E: Broken packages
<Tretle> hmmmmm
<Tretle> thats extremely odd
<Jordan_U> Yay, more package breakage!
<Tretle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> Tretle, See if you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<Tretle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29730/
<Tretle> openoffice seems to be a recurring problem
<Tretle> any ideas?
<Pici> Tretle: /topic ;)
<Tretle> nah.... not buying that.... didnt have this issue when I installed gutsy a few days ago
<Tretle> ;) :D :P
<Pici> Well, if it makes you feel any better, I'm getting the same errors.
<Tretle> well i uninstalled open office completely and reinstalled and that fixed that error
<Tretle> but now i have more errors
<Tretle> :D
<Tretle> how can openoffice be breaking apt
<Tretle> :(
<Tretle> thats just a joke
<Tretle> should it have privilages to apt?
<Tretle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29735/
<Tretle> can someone actually confirm this as being a libcurl issue
<Tretle> I doubt it is
<pvandewyngaerde> Yes, there are libcurl* and openoffice issues ATM.
<pvandewyngaerde> its an openoffice issue, see topic
<Tretle> I was jsut making sure... so composite is broken as a result of libcurl?
<Tretle> im going to do a fresh install if i can
<bronson> I have a T61 Tablet that I'm also trying to install Gutsy on.
<bronson> The install went fine.
<bronson> But wireless isn't recognized at all.
<bronson> It's a Intel WiFi Link 4965 AGN ...  Anyone know if that's supposed to work?
<pvandewyngaerde> i think the kernel has some wireless issues right now
<bronson> Said with pvandewyngaerde's last breath...!
<bronson> Hm, that's bad news.  Guess I'll ask the kernel guys.
<crimsun> not the proper channel.
<crimsun> -kernel is for development, not support.
<DanaG> Odd: ifupdown is failing to run anything under /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/
<bronson> crimsun: really?  not sure what a better channel would be.  (my question: "is 4965 merged?" not: "why my wify no work?"  :)
<bronson> So...  wait a few weeks for the 4965...  I can live with that.
<bronson> Now I'll try to figure out why the SVGA driver is being used instead of the Intel driver.
<DanaG> (qemu) sendto: Bad file descriptor
<RAOF> Cool
<DanaG> I'm trying to use VDE.
<RAOF> Vde?
<DanaG> Yeah, a virtual network switch.
<DanaG> !info vde2
<ubotu> vde2: Virtual Distributed Ethernet. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.6+r154-1 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 416 kB
<RAOF> Ooooh.  Sounds useful
<DanaG> Oh hey, I think I just fixed it.
<DanaG> Somehow my adding myself to that group had not taken effect.
<DanaG> Yay, now to find an FTP server with a Windows 3.1-compatible browser.
<DanaG> I'm doing that just to make people ask why.
<RAOF> :)
<DanaG> I took the easy way out and chmodded /var/run/vde2 to 777.
<DanaG> But now I have to make NAT work.
<DanaG> I can't find anything that says "Use tap0 as interior, and (everything else) as exterior".
<DanaG> Everything, such as firestarter, wants a specific interface name to use as external.
<bronson> A lot of "g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption..." messages are appearing in .xsession-errors.
<RAOF> bronson: Yup.
<bronson> Can't find anything in Launchpad or bugzilla.gnome.org about this...
<bronson> Seems easy enough to fix.  Should I look into it?
<RAOF> bronson: Then your search-foo is weak :)
<bronson> hm.  Probably.
<DanaG> (process:12096): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.  This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper program instead.
<DanaG> Argh, what a USELESS error message -- as soon as the error is printed, that process EXITS, leaving you with NO way to find out what the heck the NAME was.
<RAOF> bronson: You're after bug 116870
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116870 in glib2.0 "[gutsy]  GSlice: g_thread_init() Warning messages" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116870
<bronson> RAOF: thanks.  I can't find any combination of words that gets Launchpad's search to come up with that.
<RAOF> Also, non-trivial to fix :)
<RAOF> bronson: Eh, I just looked at the glib2.0 bug list
<DanaG> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DanaG> I need to find one that works in Gutsy and in "Veeeeestaah" (as some people pronounce it).
<RAOF> bronson: Also, it's the third hit for "g_thread_init" on searching for Ubuntu bugs :)
<Linracoon> any kubuntu kdebase developer around?
<bronson> gah.  I didn't think of using *only* that term.
<bronson> Why make things simple?
<bronson> Wow, that bug has a long and florid history.
<bronson> Guess I'll leave it to the experts.  :)
<RAOF> Yup.  Non-trivial :)
<bronson> The error message sure makes it sound easy!
<RAOF> But the reason for the late call is buried deep in support libraries.
<bronson> Yep.  It's fundamental architecture mixed with a fair amount of legacy...
<bronson> Give me something easy to fix!
<RAOF> You want something easy to fix?
<RAOF> Hmmm....
<spikeb>  anyone know how to fix this: "current dist not found in meta-release file" when running update manager?
<mrsno__> bug 120572
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120572 in update-manager "[gutsy]  update-manager "install" no longer upgrading anything" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120572
<mrsno__> same as that spikeb ?
<spikeb> bbl sorry
<Flannel> No, it's on upgrade.  He's on feisty trying to upgrade (I've got the same issue)
<mrsno__> oh dist-upgrading from feisty to gutsy
<mrsno__> bed for me, nn penguins :)
<Flannel> Right.  I've got feisty-proposed, and upgraded to the proper version of update-manager, but still get the error
<bronson> Hm, Gutsy xorg doesn't seem to drive my GMA X3100 - based laptop.
<bronson> I mean, it does with the vesa driver, but not with intel.
<masterloki> ok
<masterloki> amd 64 x2 4800+
<masterloki> is it worth getting the 64bit os for
<masterloki> only got a gig of ram for it gonna get another gig and vid card in 2 weeks
<masterloki> ??????
<RAOF> masterloki: Dependo
<masterloki> on?
<masterloki> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<RAOF> How much you care about performance
<masterloki> meaning?
<masterloki> which would perform better
<RAOF> The amd64 variant.  x86-64 is a less braindead ISA than IA32
<masterloki> well its only got 1 gig of ddr2 800 ram - single stick so it doesnt even do ddr atm
<masterloki> till i get the other
<RAOF> So, the 64bit distro averages out to about 10% faster or so on everything
<masterloki> but my other compy took a big fat crapola
<masterloki> ah
<masterloki> not that much
<masterloki> well w/e
<masterloki> i'll give it a shot
<RAOF> Some things (A/V work, for example, do substantially better)
<masterloki> its firefox-32 for the 32 bit firefox to force flash to work right?
<RAOF> Eh, or gnash.  That's free, and plays youtube now :)
<masterloki> gnash?
<masterloki> ok i'll give it a shot - anything to get rid of 'flash'
<masterloki> ok im gonna be back and forth a bit
<masterloki> but yeah thanx as always man
<RAOF> Gnash is the GNU free flash implementation
<masterloki> ya
<masterloki> instead of adobe or w/e
* masterloki stabs adobe
<masterloki> now to find a screwdriver :P
<DanaG> Gnash can't do YouTube. :(
<DanaG> At least, not well.
<DanaG> ** (gnome-panel:5370): WARNING **: panel-applet-frame.c:1278: failed to load applet OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet:
<DanaG> Failed to resolve, or extend '!prefs_key=/apps/panel/applets/applet_0/prefs;background=none:;orient=down;size=x-small;locked_down=false
<DanaG> aah, switched to flat-file and re-imported.
<DanaG> er, that was fix for my compiz issue.
<DanaG> Argh, all my panel applets just broke.
<DanaG> Argh, nearly all of my Gnome panel applets are broken, and I don't know why.
<DanaG> How would I go about debugging it?
<Solarion> so, anyone else having openoffice.org barf on install?
<Solarion> No theme index file in '/usr/share/icons/locolor'.
<Tretle> libcurl
<Tretle> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Solarion> ah
<Solarion> I didn't see any bugs in bugzilla
<Tretle> it's messed up apt too
<Tretle> u should just ignore it
<Solarion> it'll go away?
<Tretle> did you upgrade or just do a fresh install?
<Solarion> :)
<Tretle> Yes, there are libcurl* and openoffice issues ATM.
<Tretle> they will be fixed
<Solarion> didn't notice the curl ones
<Solarion> sad that I don't have time to help.  :(
<Tretle> its being fixed by an open office maintainer
<Solarion> wonder what's horked
<Tretle> so theres not much point asking when it will be fixed here
<Tretle> compatability issues with libcurl3 apparently
<Solarion> weird
<Tretle> it was supposed to be backwards compatable
<Tretle> but it isn't
<Solarion> always fatal last words
<Solarion> that and, "pull my finger"
<Tretle> hell yeah :D
<Tretle> hahaha
* DanaG goes to bed now, and hopes his panel applets will be magically fixed in the morning.
<SlickMcRunfast> Hello
<SlickMcRunfast> is there a list somewhere of the new additions to tribe 3?
<gnomefreak> SlickMcRunfast: not yet tribe 3 will be released next week iirc and about a day or 2 before release they make a wiki. It will be at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe3 when its done
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:gnomefreak] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 2 released | Yes, there are libcurl* issues ATM.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ooo hasnt propogated to all mirrors yet
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: it did here :( so i figured it was in most
<Hobbsee> i just dont want more people filing bugs on it, really...
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: 70 dupes is enough
<gnomefreak> agreed ok ill add it back than, i have no way of telling what mirrors it has hit
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:gnomefreak] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 2 released | Yes, there are libcurl* and openoffice issues ATM.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rohan> can someone please give me the output of "ls /etc/init.d/hal*" on an up-to-date gutsy system ? thanks ..
<rohan> i am trying to debug a problem that is occuring on my system ..
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ ls /etc/init.d/hal*
<Hobbsee> /etc/init.d/hal  /etc/init.d/halt
<Hobbsee> rohan: ^
<rohan> Hobbsee: thanks a lot
<Hobbsee> rohan: no problem
<rohan> Hobbsee: there is no way to control hal .. on initscript .. on the backports pacakges of hal for feisty
<rohan> this _has_ to be a bug ..
<Hobbsee> i have no idea
<rohan> the feisty pacakges are backported from gutsy, i think.
<Hobbsee> i dont touch hal
<Hobbsee> ....what?  who backported hal?
<rohan> Hobbsee: right, but atleast this script - /etc/init.d/hal - should exist for any system ?
<Hobbsee> !info hall feisty-backports
<ubotu> Package hall does not exist in feisty-backports
<Hobbsee> !info hal feisty-backports
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.9-1ubuntu2~feisty1 (feisty-backports), package size 642 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<gnomefreak> rohan: if someone backported hal than they shouldnt have
<Hobbsee> oh, interesting
<rohan> gnomefreak: they shouldn't have, correct
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: or jdong is on crack
<gnomefreak> that should never have been accepted :(
<gnomefreak> well lets see who did it :)
<rohan> or even if accepted.. how can it pass such a basic test .. of not being able to control it !
<rohan> and because of that, i think, hwdb-kde on kubuntu is
<rohan> _always_ failing
<Hobbsee> there's a good reason why we dont support backports...
<rohan> Hobbsee: correct, i am not blaming ubuntu or any of the developers :)
<rohan> should i file a bug against the hal package of feisty-backports for this ?
<gnomefreak> ther eisnt a -backports section
<Hobbsee> rohan: is it a bug in gutsy?
<rohan> Hobbsee: no. feisty-backports
<Hobbsee> rohan: yes, but does it apply in gutsy too?
<gnomefreak> rohan: does it work as expected in gutsy?
<rohan> Hobbsee: no, because as you showed, it has that initscript in gutsy
<rohan> gnomefreak: yes
<rohan> i am asking here because the package was backported from gutsy ..
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: cant find feistybackports on changelogs.ubuntu nor on packages.ubuntu anywhere else to look?
<rohan> 13:40 < gnomefreak> rohan: if someone backported hal than they shouldnt have  --> just for my info, why ?
<Hobbsee> rohan: because a lot of stuff depends on hal
<gnomefreak> rohan: its one of those packages that cause problems
<Hobbsee> rohan: right.  then i suggest you speak to jdong
<gnomefreak> sort of like libc6 :(
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeah, launchpad
<rohan> ouch
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: please dont tell me that someone backported libc6.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: no someone wanted to backport gcc4.2 though :(
<rohan> Hobbsee: hmm.. no crack is that strong ;)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yummy
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: but wanted to != actually getting it
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: hell no
<rohan> how do i downgrade to the hal packages of original feisty ? i can use apt pinning ,right ?
<gnomefreak> told him to try it on his own in chroot
<rohan> because i do want the other packages from feisty-backports
<gnomefreak> rohan: sudo apt-get install hal=versionnumber
<gnomefreak> and comment out backports repos
<rohan> gnomefreak: but the koffice and django packages from backports are nice :)
<gnomefreak> rohan: cn you please pastebin apt-cache policy hal
<gnomefreak> rohan: you can get the koffice packages from feisty kde repos
<rohan> http://rafb.net/p/S0h6hH65.html
<gnomefreak> also unofficial repos but thats all they have is needed packages and depends (no hal updates or anything that will bork your system)
<gnomefreak> rohan: sudo apt-get install hal=0.5.8.1-4ubuntu12
<rohan> ok, if it's so bad, i'll disable backports .. i thought because it's semi-official it might be good
<rohan> thanks ,gnomefreak
<rohan> do i file a bug, then ?
<gnomefreak> well that is very helpful :( it sems pitti was replaced by core-dev in maintainer
<gnomefreak> rohan: yes please and giv eme link so i can find out who and why did that
<rohan> gnomefreak: ok, filing a bug in feisty-backports against hal.
<rohan> i knew about this problem from a long time .. i wish i had reported it earlier :(
<rohan> i think this might be related to the same problem -
<rohan> 12:47 < rohan> is there some problem with the "Kubuntu Hardware Database" program ? all hdb's that i send using that program are listed as interim .. e.g. http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/?xml=95fa009ef390709fc17a743cc38d5942 and http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/?xml=4eebe92a8e973ae9122d74f6e476d5eb
<rohan> gnomefreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/feisty-backports/+bug/125717
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125717 in feisty-backports "No initscript in hal 0.5.9" [Undecided,New] 
<gnomefreak> rohan: ty
<rohan> :)
<rohan> shall i downgrade hal, then ?
<gnomefreak> rohan: do you have /etc/dbus/event.d/20hal
<rohan> there is no /etc/dbus
<gnomefreak> rohan: it shouldnt have initscript
<rohan> /etc/dbus-1
<rohan> and there is no 20hal in /etc/dbus-1
<gnomefreak>  pitti > gnomefreak: /etc/dbus/event.d/20hal
<gnomefreak> 04:29 <           pitti > hal *never* had an init script until recent gutsy
<rohan> huh. i am sure i had seen an initscript on the live cd ..
<rohan> oh .. it seems i might be wrong..
<gnomefreak> rohan: comment on bug with what you find out so he can look at it if it really is a bug
<rohan> gnomefreak: ok, i'll boot with the livecd. but anyhow, the problem with kubuntu device manager stands.
* gnomefreak hasnt slept and the back and forth in channels is making me dizzy
<gnomefreak> rohan: file it against that
<rohan> gnomefreak: ok, i'll diagnose the problem more .. thanks for the help :
<rohan> :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<rohan> especially when you are dizzy :D
<gnomefreak> :)
* gnomefreak will fall asleep when sprint starts for the day
<rohan> there is a ubuntu sprint in progress ?
<gnomefreak> rohan: has been all week
<gnomefreak> today is last day
<rohan> oh .. i didnt know about it :-/
<rohan> anyway, i'll reboot from the live cd
<rohan> brb
<rohan> ok, as far as the initscript thing is concerned, i was wrong ..
<rohan> can someone please give a link to the bug report i pasted above ? i can't find it, since i've rebooted
<gnomefreak> rohan: bug 125717
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125717 in feisty-backports "No initscript in hal 0.5.9" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125717
<rohan> thanks, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<rohan> i think the best thing would be to mark the bug as "invalid" right ?
<gnomefreak> rohan: yes
<rohan> ok
<gnomefreak> rohan: file bug on other issue
<rohan> yes, i am trying that out on the live cd atm
* gnomefreak thinks most kde bugs go through Hobbsee anyway ;)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: hmm?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i see most kde bugs,yes
<gnomefreak> yep you do :) i see your nick on most of them too
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeah, true.  i should give them some more attention, sometime
<rohan> while marking it invalid, do i assign it to myself ?
<PietSheep> moin @all - kennt sich jemand mit alpine-mail-client aus ? Bei pine konnte ich eine .pine.pwd datei anlegen - die speicherte die Passwrter (bei Fedora). Gibt es das auch bei alpine unter ubuntu ?
<varka> PietSheep: this is an english speaking channel ;)
<rohan> ok, quitting the live cd .. thanks gnomefreak, Hobbsee, for helping me out :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<PietSheep> hi @all - with fedora core and pine i was able to use a file called .pine.pwd to save the passwords. i tried the same with alpine and feisty but it doesnt work - any hint is welcome ;-)
<gnomefreak> rohan: yw
<Hobbsee> PietSheep: this is not a feisty support channel, please see the /topic
<gnomefreak> i guess i get crash course in advanced bash this weekend if i get time :(
<rohan> i forgot to ask .. in these circumstances Hobbsee, gnomefreak , what do i do ? downgrade hal, or continue using the existing packages?
<gnomefreak> not sure. if hal is borked downgrade it if it isnt than use that version
<rohan> oh .. i don't think it's b0rken then :)
<rohan> but there sure is some problem in hwdb .. each and every report that i submit is blank - http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/?xml=5e48e81fb5917392ca1008a21a4f0798 .. i've tried it 3 times.
<PietSheep> alpine is alpha in feisty - so varka sent me here ...
<Hobbsee> PietSheep: but this is gutsy, nto feisty...
<rohan> PietSheep: if you are using fiesty, the correct channel is #ubuntu
<PietSheep> got it - thx
<rohan> anyone has an idea how to concurrently run debian and ubuntu (or any other debian based distro) ? both want control of /boot and want to automatically update menu.lst as new kernels are added, but they both can't do it.. atleast one of the OS needs to be added outside the dpkg auto config area .. is it possible to have both of them update menu.lst automatically ?
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<spikeb> howdy
<Pici> Aloha!
<Tretle> I read on the forums that the libcurl problem was resolved with today's updates?
<chand|> Tretle: yes it seems resolved
<Tretle> hmmm that topic needs changing
<Tretle> I take it this irc channel is going to become verry quiet now :D
* PriceChild checks
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:PriceChild] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape!
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Tretle, :)
<Tretle> :D
<Tretle> such relief :D lol
<Tretle> and gimmie's fixed too :)
<mrsno__> woo nice
* mrsno__ upgrades
<Tretle> hehehe
<mrsno__> so libcurl3-gnutls is used instead of 4 now
<astinus> Is there a solution to the fact nvidia-glx fails to work on 8800-series cards, with "could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0"
<crdlb> astinus, you need to use nvidia-glx-new
<astinus> crdlb: Okay, lemme give that a shot :) Thanks, uno momento!
<astinus> crdlb: Failed to work, so I guess I'll just need to install the drivers from nvidia.com - meh :(
<crdlb> well feisty's nvidia-glx-new had a bug that prevented it from working with the 8800
<astinus> crdlb: Yeah, the libwfb error?
<crdlb> yeah
<astinus> same issue with Gutsy
<crdlb> well it's easy to "fix"
<crdlb> download the installer, run sh NVIDIA... -x
<crdlb> and cp the file
<astinus> mmm, shall give that a go
<Tretle> the assign a function to a corner of the screen doesnt seem towork
<Tretle> whoops wrong tab
<crdlb> astinus, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641/comments/18
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98641 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "[nvidia-glx-new]  NVidia driver missing libwfb" [High,Confirmed] 
* astinus nods
<astinus> I saw that one. Is the fix in Feisty?
<Cy3berPeace> Hi all - using Gutsy with a Gateway w/SigmaTel STAC9200 but can't get the sound going... Tried everything in the debuggingsoundproblems part @ help.ubuntu with no luck... Can anyone offer other suggestions specific to this card (didn't work with Feisty either)
<shirish> guys does anybody the bug no. for openoffice no index-theme bug?
<calc> 125400
<shirish> calc: 125400 is fix released, I just updated openoffice.org & its updated/upgraded, this is different
<shirish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29798/
<shirish> I did see a bug filed for this yesterday when somebody got the issue but dunno where its written.
<calc> er there is no failure there
<calc> if its what i think it is doing its not a bug
<calc> debhelper just decided to do a foo || true and didn't pipe it to dev null
<calc> long term the solution is to remove the icons from the directory that causes debhelper to display that message
<calc> but its not harmful as it is currently
<shirish> calc: oh ok, but I do know I saw that as a bug somewhere yesterday.
<calc> hmm ok
* calc checks to see if he sees it
<shirish> no worries, I'll just add my bit to bug 125400 & hopefully somebody can guide me to the right place.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125400 in openoffice.org "[MASTER]  package openoffice.org-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125400
<calc> shirish: it probably got merged into 125400
<shirish> yup it did get merged in 125400
<calc> what is the bug number?
<shirish> calc: I'm just seeing 125400, there itself in the bug report people have written the issue about lo color thing
<calc> oh ok
<calc> the stuff in 125400 is before it was fixed
<calc> the issue was caused by locolor not having an index.theme file
<calc> and dh_icons requiring its existence
<calc> so the fix is for dh_icons to not care if it exists any more, but it might still complain about it, not really sure
<calc> which was implemented and then the new ooo was uploaded
<shirish> calc: strange for I got it after installing the fixed one, not before
<calc> before the fixed one it should have died after saying that
<calc> eg:
<calc> Setting up openoffice.org-common (2.2.1-5ubuntu2) ...
<calc> Updating OpenOffice.org's dictionary list... done.
<calc> No theme index file in '/usr/share/icons/locolor'.
<calc> If you really want to create an icon cache here, use --ignore-theme-index.
<calc> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org-common (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<calc> it might still say that now, but it won't fail
<shirish> nah... It did this while installing now
<calc> it failed to install?
<calc> the pastebin you posted didn't fail
<shirish> sorry installing=updating
<shirish> nope the upgrade didn't fail, I just got the icon color message
<calc> ok
<calc> yea it should have said the same thing for 5ubuntu2 but failed after it said it
<calc> now debhelper has been fixed to not fail but it still complains about it
<calc> so its harmless
<shirish> oh ok
<shirish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29800/
<calc> which was what i was saying about longterm the solution is to just delete all those icons (preferrably upstream)
<calc> ok
<calc> locolor was an icon theme for KDE 1
<shirish> oh oh, ok & this gets really weirder as I have no KDE, just GNOME & XFCE
<calc> well the message only appears if you have ubuntu installed (not kubuntu)
<calc> the icons are shipped no matter which desktop you run
<calc> it just happens that the locolor ones are for KDE 1 (why they exist at all I don't know)
<Tretle> couls someone else confirm athat screenlets doesnt work with gutsy
<Tretle> jeeze
<Tretle> could someone else confirm that screenlets doesnt work with gutsy, please :D :P
<gnomefreak> Tretle: try asking in #ubuntu-effects since they dont work without compiz iirc
<lamalex> gnomefreak: that is incorrect
<lamalex> screenlets work without composite
<lamalex> they're not as nice, but they work
<gnomefreak> the package name is?
<gnomefreak> and its not screenlets if it is its not in the official repos
<lamalex> i dont think its in the ubuntu repo
<lamalex> unless it was added to gutsy
<lamalex> i haven't checked
<gnomefreak> than im going to assume its in compiz/beryl repo
<lamalex> i think its there
<lamalex> they have their own repo
<lamalex> as well
<gnomefreak> than it belongs in -effects :) thats why the iirc was added to end of my statment
<gnomefreak> lamalex: its lupines
<lamalex> I was just syaing it doesn't rely on compiz
<lamalex> not that support belonged here
<lamalex> or beryl or etc..
<Tretle> thanks anyway
<Tretle> must restart
<gnomefreak> me too
<tretle_> does anyone know how to get the pidgin plugin for evolution and nautilus working?
<pwnguin> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nergar> hello
<Nergar> i just downloaded tribe 2, i want to help out reporting bugs
<Nergar> but where, in launchpad?
<pwnguin> bugs.launchapd.net/ubuntu
<Nergar> kk, thnx
<tretle_> anyone know about adding mp3 player support in rhythmbox?
<pwnguin> is there any sort of gobuntu documentation, or community?
<pwnguin> i cant seem to find any lists, irc channels, or wiki entries
<pwnguin> eah, ubnutu-libre
<stdin> seems only to be a cd-image site
<pwnguin> seems strange to have it so quiet
<stdin> pwnguin: there is a devel list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Gobuntu-devel
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> i didnt find it when i looked yesterday ;)
<stdin> pwnguin: it was on marks blog page
<Rod>  i read the topic. ... but still :p You people have the knowledge to help me here
<Rod> <Rod> wireless network works under 7.07, under gutsy it doesnt. I copied over the old interfaces file but that isnt enough. Module is the same. What else do i have to copy over to have the exact same network settings ?
<XVampireX> hi
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me?
<XVampireX> xorg doesn't want to start...
<XVampireX> and when I do startx it says that it cannot find the nvidia.ko module
<Rod> XVampireX, try modprobe nvidia
<cps1966> anyone have luck with skype and intel ihc5
<Pumpernickel> cps1966: Yes.
<cps1966> i cant get mike to work
<Pumpernickel> Are you using more than 2channel output?
<cps1966> no
<cps1966> 6>2
<Pumpernickel> It can't handle 6 channel out and mic in at the same time.
<nergar> how do i install firefox 3?
<cps1966> so i tried it with no downmix
<cps1966> Pumpernickel:  it did work with older kernel
<Pumpernickel> Then, if your configuration hasn't changed, you should file a bug.
<cps1966> does it have anything to do with my bt878
<cps1966> well this is new install
<Pricey> nergar, sudo apt-get install firefox-granparadiso
<Pumpernickel> It may.  If that's changed since it was working, you should test that.
<cps1966> i need a test recorder
<nergar> thnx
<Pumpernickel> There should be one installed already.
<raf256> hello
<raf256> klaptop is crappy application
<raf256> therefore I wanted to write a better one
<raf256> will someone help me to pack it as a .deb or add to repo once its ready?  in c++, text appl (or just deamon)
<nysosym> hi there
<nysosym> does gutsy use the madwifi driver from svn out of the box actually?
<stdin> nysosym: not from svn, but the latest release
<nysosym> hmm, also no out of the box support for macbook c2d
<cps1966> Pumpernickel:  nope null output from krecord abd arecord
<raf256> cps1966: yeah, alsa totally sucks
<raf256> everyone reports that sound do not work out of the box
<raf256> I gues like 10-20% of people doesnt have sound working fully after installation
<cps1966> sound works but cant use mic
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-14
<calc> raf256: alsa doesn't suck, its lack of drivers generally
<crimsun> people love blaming stuff they don't understand.
<Pricey> people love blaming devs over stuff they don't understand
<cps1966> crimsun:  well jump in and fix this then
<crimsun> cps1966: well, give me more details.
<cps1966> i know its not skype because it work with same kernel in mandriva
<crimsun> you might also note that I've led ALSA maintenance in Ubuntu for the past 2 years.
<phr0stbyte> cps1966: Did you loose your sound after updates?
<cps1966> no i have sound its just the mic output is null
<phr0stbyte> Ah
<phr0stbyte> cps1966: Check the mic with alsamixer?
<cps1966> its all the way up and with boost on full
<SeveredCross> Woot woot.
<crimsun> "If you are filing a bug report pertaining to ALSA, please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support, and attach output (a URL) from the paste generated by the alsa-info.sh script linked from that page."
<crimsun> right on my LP page.
<cps1966> crimsun:  that url isn't working
<Peaker> Gutsy is pronounced the way it is written?
<SeveredCross> I would believe so, yes.
<SeveredCross> Gut-see
<crimsun> cps1966: then use the output from ``lspci -nv && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<Peaker> thanks
<phr0stbyte> I would shy away from updating to kernel 2.6.22-8 - at least if you are running an nvidia card
<cps1966> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SeveredCross> ATI works fine. :)
<SeveredCross> For once.
<phr0stbyte> heh
<cps1966> crimsun:  here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29869/
<SeveredCross> I just wish the ATI driver supported compositing OOTB.
<SeveredCross> I hear AMD is commited to making it open-source though.
<SeveredCross> Err, committed.
<phr0stbyte> SeveredCross: I had to remove the kernel entry out of grub to even boot up into graphical mode
<crimsun> cps1966: now, ``cat /proc/asound/cards /proc/interrupts && amixer -c2''
<cps1966> err they should have committed themselves to nuthouse
<phr0stbyte> SeveredCross: Have you seen their new card? the PowerColor Radeon HD 2900 XT
<SeveredCross> Nope, haven't..
<phr0stbyte> Looks like it sucks some crazy power
<SeveredCross> I've been out of the loop for a few days, haven't checked Liferea to see what's new in the world of tech.
<SeveredCross> I'm probably gonna have a thousand bloody unread articles.
<crimsun> cps1966: still awaiting the URL.
<SeveredCross> 655.
<phr0stbyte> SeveredCross: core clock speed = 743MHz
<cps1966> crimsun:  http://pastebin.ca/618380
<crimsun> cps1966: so where's the output from amixer -c2 in that paste?
<cps1966> crimsun:  where is it hiding
<crimsun> you didn't paste it.  I have no idea.
<cps1966> 0 [ICH5           ] : ICH4 - Intel ICH5
<crimsun> no, amixer -c2
<crimsun> not cat /proc/asound/cards
<cps1966> thats what i got
<crimsun> amixer does not output that.
<cps1966> no output at all
<cps1966> just returns prompt
<crimsun> `amixer -c2;echo $?` returns nothing?
<cps1966> 0
<crimsun> ah
<crimsun> different output.
<crimsun> you need amixer -c0
<SeveredCross> 743 Mhz!
<SeveredCross> Jesus christ!
<cps1966> crimsun:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29870/
<crimsun> Simple mixer control 'Capture',0
<crimsun>   Capabilities: cvolume cswitch
<crimsun>   Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right
<crimsun>   Limits: Capture 0 - 15
<crimsun>   Front Left: Capture 0 [0%]  [0.00dB]  [on] 
<crimsun>   Front Right: Capture 0 [0%]  [0.00dB]  [on] 
<crimsun> see how Capture is zeroed?
<soc> hi
<cps1966> yeah so how do i change it
<soc> does somebody plan to sync avivo with upstream?
<crimsun> cps1966: use the mixer applet.
<crimsun> cps1966: or alsamixer or amixer or aumix or ...
<soc> 0.1.0 should be out shortly,, suppoting 68 r500 gpus ...
<cps1966> alsamixer says its set at 97%
<crimsun> it's not.
<soc> are there plans to update avivo, so testers can get their hands on it?
<crimsun> it's very, very clearly 0%
<cps1966> hmm
<crimsun> cps1966: note: I'm talking about CAPTURE, not MIC.
<crimsun> very, very different.
<crimsun> on most AC'97 hardware, you need both Capture and Mic unmuted and non-zero
<cps1966> doesn't show capture
<crimsun> so add it.
<crimsun> Open Volume Control> Edit> Preferences
<cps1966> i'm using kde
<soc> does aynone know something about the avivo driver?
<crimsun> so use KMix.
<cps1966> ok capture is set at 30
<cps1966> top level
<crimsun> now capture something via arecord
<cps1966> nothing
<cps1966> silence
<crimsun> are you using Mic1 or Mic2 physically?
<crimsun> (sometimes "front mic jack" or "rear mic jack")
<cps1966> theres only one input
<crimsun> so switch the control to Mic2
<cps1966> still nada
<crimsun> play with your Surround elements.
<crimsun> this includes downmixing and # channel selections
<cps1966> hmm nothing
<crimsun> there are a _lot_ of combinations.
<crimsun> read the ALSA wiki under Capture/Recording
<crimsun> alsa.opensrc.org
<cps1966>  Capture exclusive group: 0
<cps1966>   Playback channels: Mono
<cps1966>   Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right
<cps1966>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<cps1966>   Mono: Playback 30 [97%]  [10.50dB]  [on] 
<cps1966>   Front Left: Capture [on] 
<cps1966>   Front Right: Capture [on] 
<crimsun> you have additional codec quirks; the wiki mentions them.
<crimsun> I'm away for the evening.
<martoss> hi folks
<martoss> i am trying to get a virtualized opensuse or redhat running.
<martoss> i need gutsy and the 2.6.22 kernel, due to santa rosa.
<martoss> any chances to get vmware, xen or whatever running?
<soc> does someone know when a new version of the avivo driver will get into gutsy?
<justdave> I'm running gutsy, and I just installed the openvpn plugin for NetworkManager, and the Configure VPN... option shows up in the network manager menu, but when I pick it, nothing happens.  Anyone know where to start troubleshooting?
<justdave> found a thread on the same symptoms in the forums, but it's from Jan 2005, and whatever the issue was there was supposedly solved a long time ago.
<r00tintheb0x> Hey guys, is there any way to switch a Fedora server to an Ubuntu server remotely? Should I just SCP all the directories over and reinstall grub?
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<CharlesEdwardPax> The gutsy daily-live iso image has not been updated in quite some time now. The dail iso image, however, has. For example; the daily iso has restricted-manager 0.23 while the daily-live has only restricted-manager 0.20.
<CharlesEdwardPax> Does anyone know what is going on? When can I expect to see a daily-live iso image with the current packages. I would like a current build to test on my PowerBook. Thanks...
<MrFeetio> i just installed alot of updates (kernel 22-7 to 22-8)
<MrFeetio> and now my laptop is running 10 degrees(Celsius) cooler
<MrFeetio> which is alot
<MrFeetio> does anyone know why this may have happened(im not complaining)
<Jordan_U> MrFeetio, What kind of laptop is it?
<MugginsM> there was some stuff in the newer kernels that is a lot more power efficient, maybe ubuntu enabled it?
<MrFeetio> its a HP dv6000t
<MrFeetio> core 2 duo
<MrFeetio> it used to run at 39 degrees(a few months ago) then i noticed it started running at 50(i didnt change anything) so i upgraded to 7.10(tickless kernel, and i love bleeding edge)
<MrFeetio> still 50, then 15 min a updated upgraded, restarted 39-49 again
<MrFeetio> *15 min ago
<MrFeetio> s/a/ago
<conn> hi, has anyone tried compiz with exa on an intel graphics chipset? does it work for you?
<arooni_> hey folks
<arooni_> can someone take a look at http://pastie.caboo.se/78772
<arooni_> i'm having trouble getting just the intel video driver from gutsy
<shirish> ubotu mobile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mobile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> ubotu embedded
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about embedded - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !ubuntumobile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntumobile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> DanaG: any idea about the ubuntumobile distro./stuff . I just have the mail which says it gonna happen https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-May/000289.htm nothing else
* DanaG doesn't have any more info, either.
<DanaG> !hildon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hildon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !hildon-desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hildon-desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> perhaps there is a spelling mistake or something, for I can't find aptitude show hildon :(
<DanaG> Try to search, instead.
<shirish> I tried just that, hildon-desktop is there as well as some libraries, but curiously no mention of any web-site although the mailing list is given.
<shirish> DanaG: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded any idea how to add this link to the factoid? I went to the factoids.cgi but couldn't find a way to add it.
<Amaranth> shirish: it's more 'get hildon in the archive'
<Amaranth> i don't think there is going to be a distro released from it
<Amaranth> !mobile is <reply>Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<Amaranth> !mobile is <reply> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<Amaranth> stupid bot
<shirish> Amaranth: I did see the mail so know its going to be an early release, I just wanted to know some stuff, btw did you just add it to the factoid like that?
<Amaranth> !mobile > shirish
<Amaranth> gah, wrong modifier
<Amaranth> i just added it, yes
<Amaranth> but you can't
<shirish> I guess only ops or somebody like that can only add stuff
<shirish> ubotu mobile
<ubotu> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<Amaranth> something like that
<shirish> ah good :)
<Amaranth> /msg ubotu %editors
<Amaranth> doing it here will pretty much be the same as calling the ops
<shirish> ok cool, I don't like to call anybody unless it really is necessary ;)
<shirish> thanx all the same though :)
<Amaranth> well, it just gives you an idea of who can add stuff
<Amaranth> or you can attempt to add it and ubotu will tell us in #ubuntu-ops
<shirish> that's cool :)
<Amaranth> and we can review it and such
<shirish> that's cool also :)
<shirish> sorry for that abrupt going off, gnash decided that it didn't like a flash file & rebooted me in the session.
<shirish> its proving to be much too much pain rather than any fun with it :(
<mdurham> /leave
<shirish> ubotu mobile
<ubotu> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<Perdente> to save my life, can a swap partition be part of an extension and still work?
<DanaG> aah, it's so wonderful booting back into Gutsy after a long time in WinXP.
<MugginsM> heh
<DanaG> If I read text in XP for a long time, I end up with bloodshot eyes.
<MugginsM> yeah, there's something up with Windows fonts
<MugginsM> don't know what because they initially look ok, but they're not good
<DanaG> If I do the same in Gutsy, I have no (or at least less severe) problems.
<DanaG> It may be because Windows fails at DPI scaling.
<MugginsM> I've noticed that
<DanaG> It's "my way or the highway" -- where "my way" is Microsoft's way -- 96DPI.
<DanaG> aaaaaah, soooooo much better.
<Nergar> hello
<Nergar> i did the "partial upgrade" and now my system is broken
<Hobbsee> then...fix it?
<Hobbsee> please see the /topic
<Hobbsee> and file a bug, if one is not already filed
<SeveredCross> Yes yes very cool but will it make me a midnight snack?
<SeveredCross> Oops, wrong window. ^_^
<Nergar> i know, but i need help with filing the bug, i don't know which package is broken
<SeveredCross> Uh....
<SeveredCross> What about your system is busted?
<Hobbsee> does the upgrade output help you?
<CharlesEdwardPax> Anyone know what's causing the PPC daily-live builds to not be updating? Every day the regular daily iso has updated packages, but the daily-live one does not.
<Hobbsee> CharlesEdwardPax: yeah.  they're screwed atm.
* SeveredCross cries.
<SeveredCross> I just finished a full kernel configuration.
<Hobbsee> CharlesEdwardPax: the livefs not building, is the actual answer
<SeveredCross> Then realized I needed kernel-package...I installed it and for some reason it decided to remove linux-headers-blah-blah....And there went my .config
<Hobbsee> CharlesEdwardPax: and the livefs is not actually building, due to the dependancies not satisfiable
<SeveredCross> I didn't even realize what happened until it finished.
<CharlesEdwardPax> Hobbsee: Thanks for the answer. It's been bugging me for the last few days. Have you heard anything indicating when this might be fixed? Maybe for Tribe 3 on the 19th.
<Hobbsee> CharlesEdwardPax: monday, probably
<Hobbsee> CharlesEdwardPax: you didnt tell me which flavour
<Hobbsee> CharlesEdwardPax: it'll be fixed before tribe 3, definetly
<CharlesEdwardPax> Ubuntu on PPC
<CharlesEdwardPax> Not Kubuntu or anything
<Hobbsee> right, yeah
<CharlesEdwardPax> Hobbsee: Thanks again. I'm off to sleep...
<Infecto> hello
<Infecto> can some one tell me why suspend to ram don`t work ? i use ati card and gutsy.
<Infecto> Linux sraptok 2.6.22-8-generic #1 SMP Thu Jul 12 15:59:45 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Infecto> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<Infecto> i do like it saids but :(
<gnomefreak> Infecto: https://launchpad.net/bugs/125946
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125946 in linux-source-2.6.22 "No suspend to disk with 2.6.22 on Thinkpad Z61m" [Undecided,New] 
* gnomefreak gone now :)
<Infecto> gnomefreak: i use suspend to ram
<Infecto> not to disk
<kingrayray> anybody got a helio ocean? hehe
<kingrayray> need to figure out how to mount it as mass storage ^^
<eagles0513875> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<ZeroX> i need help about customizing  & rebranding ubuntu
<eagles0513875> ZeroX: u working on creating ur own distro
<ZeroX> yep
<ZeroX> <eagles0513875> where r u
<eagles0513875> here
<eagles0513875> im going to lunch though
<ZeroX> Ok
<eagles0513875> we need to talk when i get back
<eagles0513875> im looking to creat my own distro too
<eagles0513875> brb
<ZeroX> jusk one question dude
<Hobbsee> oh yay, more subdistros...
<ZeroX> yes why not
* Hobbsee wishes people would actually get their ideas into the flavours of the parent distro, and not duplicate work
<ZeroX> ya ya
<Hobbsee> ZeroX: because if the ideas that you have are not on crack, then we probably want them in main ubuntut.
<Hobbsee> *ubuntu
<Hobbsee> oh dear, i cant spell tonight
<ZeroX> Oops
<Hobbsee> of course, if they're a complete spinoff, then go ahead
<Hobbsee> but there's limited point in getting stuff implemented in a subdistribution, if it's also good for the main one
<Hobbsee> imo
<ZeroX>  without hesitations
<shirish> does anybody know the source package that history is part of , I tried apt-cache search history (nothing) , apt-cache madison history (nothing), aptitude show history (nothing), does anybody have any other idea?
<Hobbsee> shirish: i'd guess part of bash
<shirish> Hobbsee: oh ok thanx
<shirish> any idea how would I find in the history all the commands which I have started or had 'dpkg' as its starting , I know 'find' or 'grep' would be used somehow.
<shirish> correcting  dpkg as its starting string
<Hobbsee> shirish: history | grep dpkg
<Hobbsee> :)
<shirish> drats lol, never thought it would be that easy, always was thinking it would be something like history find 'dpkg - *' or something complicated like that lol
<Hobbsee> hehe, nope
<Hobbsee> although the file that the history is stored in is ~/.bash_history
<Hobbsee> so you can also do grep dpkg ~/.bash_history
<shirish> oh ok cool :)
<soc> hi
<soc> my kde 4 alpha 2 chrashes because it tries to find files in /usr/lib/kde4/usr/lib/kde4 ...
<soc> someone knows a fix for that?
<soc> i already tried the instructions on kubuntu.org
<astinus> Fix? Use KDE 3.5.x ;)
* astinus hides
<soc> c'mon ...
<soc> i tried kde4 because i hope i don't dislike it as much as kde3 ...
<astinus> As the eminent Mr. Torvalds suggested, GNOME must be the way forward :)
<Hobbsee> it's an alpha....
<astinus> well that didn't take long
<ShackJack> Hi - just wondering if any Gutsy/Compiz/XGL/fglrx users are experiencing general "wonkiness" lately...  XGL on notebook not starting up right lately, desktop panel locking up, wireless stack issues... Just curious...
<ShackJack> Gutsy/Nvidia/Compiz setup on 5-year old desktop is flawless ;)
<ccoffey> would the patch from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/106887 be implemented in http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/admin/grub ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106887 in grub ""ALERT! does not exist" at boot with ICH7" [Medium,Fix released] 
<Hobbsee> ccoffey: msot likely
<ccoffey> I'm not sure how to read diff's, but it says "+grub (0.97-20ubuntu7) gutsy; urgency=low" so is that line changed to 0.97-20ubuntu7, or has that to be changed?
<Hobbsee> ccoffey: yes it has been applied
<Hobbsee> huh?
<Hobbsee> you dont need to apply that in gutsy
<Hobbsee> unless someones' pulled the patch, for some unkonwn reason
<ccoffey> Hobbsee: ok, thanks. I'm not too up on diffs and so on
<Hobbsee> ccoffey: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/106887/comments/51
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106887 in grub ""ALERT! does not exist" at boot with ICH7" [Medium,Fix released] 
<ccoffey> Hobbsee: ok, makes sense now, I'm not quite down with the lingo, but I know now :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> ccoffey: no problem
<eagles0513875> i dont know whether anyone can help me but i just upgraded to kde 3.5.7 and for some reason when i listen to any of my music (which is in flac format) in amarok throughout all the audio it cuts out intermittently
<SeveredCross> Dumdedum
<SeveredCross> People say you shouldn't use Alpha software.
<SeveredCross> Gutsy is stable as all hell.
<SeveredCross> Though one thing is bugging me--is there a bug where Gutsy doesn't lock X sessions when you close the screen on a laptop or did I miss a setting.
<eagles0513875> agreed found a few bugs and im having one with amarok and kde 3.5.7 and i found a nasty one after a dist-upgrade
<eagles0513875> missed a setting
<eagles0513875> lol
<SeveredCross> The only bugs I've ran into were the apt and libcurl* issues.
<eagles0513875> open up power manager
<SeveredCross> Well, the setting was all set up in Feisty heh.
<ilikec0ws> My gutsy attempt didnt like me ^^
<eagles0513875> what was ur apt issue
<Hobbsee> SeveredCross: amarok != kde4
<SeveredCross> Couldn't satisfy a libapt-inst dependency for a long time.
* SeveredCross wasn't talking about KDE or Amarok....
<ilikec0ws> Lots of problems booting up, yet when I ran feisty ages ago i never had a problem
<eagles0513875> i had a nasty one with apport when i did a dist upgrade after adept notifier would crash and spawn alot of apport processes until i had no more swap space and my comp was bogged down like crazy
<SeveredCross> Er, no option in power manager eagles0513875.
<ilikec0ws> ie. Unconsistent booting from the livecd, then installer failed to create an ext3  partition in my HDD
<SeveredCross> Weird.
<eagles0513875> SeveredCross: on the bottom
<SeveredCross> I had no issues, but then I dist-upgraded from Feisty.
<eagles0513875> it says when laptop lid is closed what do u want it to do
<SeveredCross> .
<SeveredCross> Lock The Screen is not there.
<eagles0513875> for me it is
<eagles0513875> wait
<SeveredCross> KDE has it I think, GNOME doesn't
<SeveredCross> GNOME automatically locks.
<eagles0513875> r u on ubuntu or kubuntu
<eagles0513875> im on kde and i just set it to lock
<SeveredCross> GNOME usually does it without me having to tell it to, except not in Gutsy.
<SeveredCross> I think I may have seen that as a reported bug.
<SeveredCross> But I'm not 100%.
<eagles0513875> severed lol that will get worked out before release
<eagles0513875> im running the x64 version of it and i love it
<eagles0513875> best 64bit os out there
<SeveredCross> I know it'll get worked out, it's just a mite annoying--I've gotten used to locking the workstation by hand and just hitting Ctrl-Alt-L
<eagles0513875> how do a move a folder from one place into another folder
<eagles0513875> i cant just drag and drop it cuz i need root privs
<SeveredCross> kdesu konqueror?
<SeveredCross> I know that's a bit of bad form for some reason or another that I can't remember right now but it seems like a good idea.
<SeveredCross> Either that or sudo mv should do too
<Hobbsee> SeveredCross: no, that's correct usage
<SeveredCross> Is it? I must be mixed up.
<SeveredCross> Very possible..
<Hobbsee> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Hobbsee> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i knwo that already i just need to move a folder that i cant just drag and drop
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: use kdesu konqueror
<SeveredCross> jOh, righttt.
<SeveredCross> Woot!
<SeveredCross> The new "blank screen when idle" is cool.
<SeveredCross> And very smooth.
<Disablez> Anyone has probs purging old linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22.x?
<SeveredCross> Does anyone happen to know if the problem with vesa not being able to start X on an ATI card without fglrx has been fixed?
<ilikec0ws> Anyone know where ubuntu keeps its equivalent to /etc/rc.conf?
<crimsun> ilikec0ws: there is none.
<crimsun> (upstart currently provides sysvinit compatibility)
<ilikec0ws> crimsun, upstart?
<crimsun> upstart handles the scripts in the traditional sysvinit boot sequence
<ilikec0ws> If I have removed something from my run levels like GDM, how would I go about adding it back?
<crimsun> use update-rc.d
<crimsun> see gdm's postinst file
<crimsun> /var/lib/dpkg/info/gdm.postinst:101:  update-rc.d gdm defaults 13 01 >/dev/null 2>&1
<ilikec0ws> Which would i run in terminal
<ilikec0ws> ?
<crimsun> the update-rc.d command
<crimsun> see everything that follows the colon
<crimsun> the second colon, that is.
<lontra> is the orinoco_cs module not included in the tribe+2 cd?  i can't seem to modprobe it and it's a very common module.  i use it with my orinoco card and i've never had a distro not support it
<SeveredCross> Meh, having trouble publishing my gpg key.
<mendred> hi just updated to gutsy... feels more responsive...i am trying to run compiz fusion, when i run kde-window-decorator i am getting a thick border around stuff like panels, menus etc..any idea how to remove this?
<comzip99> connect #ubuntu
<Karti> Hi all, just trying to install 7.10 32 bit onto a 64 bit PC....having no luck, is this to be expected?
<SeveredCross> Well.
<SeveredCross> In some ways, yes, Gutsy is still Tribe 2, which is alpha.
<SeveredCross> But, 32bit onto 64bit should have no issues--there's no pure 64-bit processor in existence, all of them should run 32-bit no problem.
<SeveredCross> What's the problem you're having
<Karti> I just keep getting errors and it suggests that I try it with noapic but the same error. I thought it was my hard drive but as its a live disk it should still boot
<SeveredCross> What boot errors?
<SeveredCross> Be more specific. :)
<Karti> SeveredCross: brb, just switching pcs
<SeveredCross> Okay.
<Karti> SeveredCross: My error is ; MP-BIOS bug 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8254 in slang "countrychooser: db_go fails when choosing Arabic as language (dup-of: 8253)" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/8254
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8253 in slang "crash displaying main menu in arabic" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/8253
<Karti> followed by Kernal panic - not syncing:IO-APIC + timer doesn't work!
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> Yeah, sounds like you need noapic...Do you still get the same error with noapic?
<SeveredCross> Err, you already answered that, you do.
<SeveredCross> Weird.
<Karti> It lets me go further, but after a few minutes of what looks like a good load, it goes to pages of errors with no access
<SeveredCross> Try noapic nolapic
<Karti> I got the same result
<SeveredCross> Weird.
<Karti> I just added it to the end of the boot list,
<SeveredCross> Sounds like the kernel really hates your PC.
<SeveredCross> What kind of setup do you have?
<Karti> SeveredCross: I have an ASUS M2N4-SLI motherboard with an AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+, I managed to get Fedora 6 running on it, but that was just to play with, my main PC is Kubuntu
<Karti> so I wanted to try out the latest version on my test one
<SeveredCross> Hmmm.
<SeveredCross> Interesting.
<SeveredCross> Did you try the 64-bit version?
<Karti> Downloading it as we speak
<Karti> The only issues I have with that is the lck of drivers and I don't have the skills yet to amend them
<Karti> lack of drivers rather
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> Yeah.
<SeveredCross> What drivers do you need that aren't available?
<Karti> Wifes not forgiven me for updating her to win xp 64 bit lol
<SeveredCross> LOL, yeah, 64bit drivers for XP are far and few between.
<Karti> I used to use VMWare on Windows which used a wireless connection but I could fool it into using it as an ethernet, as I have not got the hang of using wireless on linux yet, so my first trial into Kubuntu picked up my usb wireless straight away which pleased me no end
<Karti> but wireless is my main issue
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> Wireless is much improved since 6.06.
<SeveredCross> The biggest improvement was the jump from Edgy to Feisty, with the new NetworkManager.
<Karti> to be honest once I got the hang of the manager it was easy
<SeveredCross> Yeah, NetworkManager is great.
<Karti> and a main reason I moved from windows to ubuntu
<SeveredCross> I switched because I got sick of Windows.
<SeveredCross> It always bogs down after a few months no matter how clean you keep your system.
<SeveredCross> Because it accumulates cruft that you can't clean out lest you risk breaking installers and stuff.
<SeveredCross> I had accumulated almost 5 GB of installer files in Windows--but I can't delete them, otherwise the bloody uninstallers fail.
<SeveredCross> Whereas apt and dpkg just know exactly what every piece of software installs and how to remove it.
<Karti> I have dipped into linux for a while and the support on the irc channels swung me, some of them can quite overwhealming
<SeveredCross> Yeah, #ubuntu can be a beast to follow.
<Karti> I can only do it on my PCs though as the wife refuses to change......ah well
<SeveredCross> Why's she refuse?
<Karti> Microsoft Chick...
<SeveredCross> Argh. :-P
<Karti> I actual;ly get the MS Action Pack that I use for work and the like so she has all the software available, so is unlikely to change
<SeveredCross> Ah, okay.
<Karti> though as I said she hates me for moxing to the 64 bit xp as her phone, webcam and ITUNES dont work that well
<SeveredCross> Yeah, iTunes is busted.
<SeveredCross> Dumdedum..
* SeveredCross twiddles his thumbs while tetex gets installed.
<Karti> All the music she buys I can't even burn as it doesnt recognise her cdrom......had to install it on another pc just to get the stuff off!
<SeveredCross> It doesn't recognize the CD drive? WTH??
<Karti> YEAH THERE ARE LOTS OF ISSUES oops with it
<Karti> if I could be bothered I would change it.....
<Karti> SeveredCross: Many thanks for the help, I will try the 64 bit to see if it makes a difference after tea. I will mention it if I am sucessful....cheers
<gnomefreak> guys for non gutsy topics please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> Can anyone please help me? xorg says that nvidia.ko doesn't exist when I do startx ...
<ccoffey> is there much work going on with dmraid and initramfs, or was most if resolved for feisty?
<XVampireX> and I have linux-restricted-modules for the correct kernel and I have nvidia-kernel-common but I don't see one for the kernel I'm using (Or I'm just not aware of the one)
<XVampireX> Please?
<XVampireX> Or do I really need to just use feisty, cause even with feisty.... the nvidia-glx-new package is broken (lacking libwfb)
<XVampireX> And I thought the new xorg was supposed to fix this problem, too...
<XVampireX> No one is available here to help me?
<XVampireX> ????????????????????????????????????
<XVampireX> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<XVampireX> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<XVampireX> meh, brb
<XVampireX> cannot open /lib/modules/2.6.22-8-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: you ever install the drivers from nvidia.com?
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: i see that happens alot when the user doesnt get rid of all traces of the upstream drivers
<XVampireX> Yes I did
<XVampireX> what do I do then?
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: use the nvidia script that you use to install it and uninstall it (there should be a flag to pass for that
* gnomefreak doesnt remember exactly how to do it
<XVampireX> Yeah but envy doesn't want to help me with gutsy
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: envy == bad
<XVampireX> I know
<XVampireX> so what do I do then? :P
<gnomefreak> if you used envy to install it good luck. iirc there is no uninstall options with envy
<XVampireX> There is
<gnomefreak> uninstall the drivers and l-r-m that it builds
<XVampireX> just that it doesn't work on gutsy anymore
<XVampireX> l-r-m?
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: all it does it removes envy not ht econfig
<gnomefreak> l-r-m linux-restricted-modules
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: upstream package makes its own l-r-m and that is where you are running into issues
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: nvidia.....run or sh script can uninstall everything that the script installs but envy cant (makes it worse than the upstream drivers)
<XVampireX> I removed all linux-restricted-modules
<XVampireX> should I remove all nvidia stuff from those places too, manually?
<XVampireX> serge@serge-desktop:/usr/lib$ locate 100.14.12
<XVampireX> /var/cache/modass/_usr_src_nvidia-kernel-2.6.20-16-generic_100.14.12+2.6.20-16.29_i386.deb.txt
<XVampireX> /var/cache/modass/_usr_src_nvidia-kernel-2.6.22-8-generic_100.14.12+2.6.22-8.18_i386.deb.txt
<XVampireX> /usr/src/nvidia-kernel-2.6.20-16-generic_100.14.12+2.6.20-16.29_i386.deb
<XVampireX> /usr/src/nvidia-kernel-2.6.22-8-generic_100.14.12+2.6.22-8.18_i386.deb
<XVampireX> See, that's all I have of the version I installed
<gnomefreak> get rid of it all and start over and hope all is ok
* compengi back
<gnomefreak> you can leave the nvidia-kernel i think
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: there is more you didnt find iirc
<XVampireX> such as?
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: with envy its hard to tell.
<XVampireX> I looked in directories too
<gnomefreak> if you just used the nvidia script i could look for it but i dont know exactly what envy does when it installs it other than builds the restricted-modules for your running kenrel
<XVampireX> what nvidia script?
<gnomefreak> than try removing those
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: envy uses the script you get from nvidia.com to install the packages
<gnomefreak> s/packages/drivers
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: but envy's config is not the same (how it builds than im not sure) why they didnt make a remove restricted-modules flag is beyond me
<XVampireX> They... hehe :P
<XVampireX> He's supposed to be here somewhere actually
<XVampireX> runtime Qt4.3 stuff is also buggy, the systray icon has some problems...
<XVampireX> gnomefreak: Package nvidia-kernel-2.6.22-8-generic has no available version, but exists in the database
<XVampireX> By the way, m-a ignores nvidia-new-kernel-source ....
<gnomefreak> m-a?
<XVampireX> module assistant
<XVampireX> So what do I do now?
<XVampireX> that linux-kernel thing doesn't want to install for some reason
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: you should beable to remove everything nvidia related and install nvidia-glx(-new)(legacy) and make sure if restricted-manager gets removed install it again
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: it wont install because its already there just not the one from ubuntu
<XVampireX> ah okye
<XVampireX> okey^
<XVampireX> So what's the ubuntu version?
<gnomefreak> dpkg -l nvidia should list everything, and have at it but normally its a pain to get rid of the n-r-m package thats why nvidia added an --uninstall flag
<XVampireX> serge@serge-desktop:~$ dpkg -l nvidia
<XVampireX> No packages found matching nvidia.
<gnomefreak> nvidia-kernel-common maybe?
<XVampireX> I saw that it's a very old version...
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: damn thats because its not installed as a package
<gnomefreak> maybe find or locate |less
<XVampireX> /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-kernel-2.6.22-8-generic.postrm
<XVampireX> /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-kernel-2.6.20-16-generic.list
* gnomefreak wonders if forcing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-8-generic would work (yes i know force is bad and im not suggesting you do it)
<XVampireX> I installed it...
<XVampireX> I mean I installed linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-8-generic
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: and you are getting that error?
<XVampireX> yes
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: try removing --purgeing it
<XVampireX> I tried it several times...
* gnomefreak wants to say i fixed it that way once but dont hold me to that
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: due you have envy source?
<XVampireX> Not really
<gnomefreak> do they give you source freely?
<XVampireX> who's they?
<XVampireX> I know this guy made it: http://albertomilone.com
<gnomefreak> the envy people
<gnomefreak> hmmm i think i know him atleeast that name brb
<XVampireX> only one
<XVampireX> hmm, brb, myself
<gnomefreak> NOTE: Envy does NOT REMOVE your RESTRICTED MODULES ANY MORE.
<gnomefreak> thats bad
<crdlb> err I thought it did the DISABLED_MODULES="nv" thing
<gnomefreak> i havent found source yet
<crdlb> gnomefreak, as in source code?
<crdlb> it's python iirc
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> might not have to
<gnomefreak> i found it but may not need to look at it :)
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/envy/+bug/119568
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119568 in envy "envy collides with nvidia-new-kernel-source " [Undecided,New] 
<XVampireX> I got it to work :P
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: theres a bug on the exact issue
<gnomefreak> please comment on bug on how you got it to work ill ping him monday if i still have a pc up and running and ask him to find a way to flag --uninstall back to it
<XVampireX> Just freaked out and it worked, really... :) Nah, Well, I don't really know how I got it to work but I did reinstall nvidia stuff several times
<gnomefreak> ok out for a while still packaing
<gnomefreak> packing
<nysosym> hi there
<nysosym> has anyone tested one of the last gutsy dailies on a macbook ?
<XVampireX> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/7713/qt44bughr4.png
<XVampireX> notice the star (It's psi) I compiled with Qt4.3 in gutsy
<burner_> anyone else super super thankful for evolution email that kicks major arse as of 2.11.5 :)
<burner_> it is sooooooo much faster when used with exchange servers now
<Karti> SeveredCross: Just to get back to you, the 64 bit AMD iso worked perfectly!
<Karti> SeveredCross: and it picked up my wireless perfectly
<sn0> nice Karti :)
<DanaG> Is anybody else here using compiz (-fusion) ?
<DanaG> I've found the official version to be very slow, for some reason.
<thully> I want to run gutsy on my machine (actually, already am) but want to take a few precautions to make it easier to recover from breakage...  What would be suggested?  I thought of using LVM snapshots, but I'm unsure how to get started with that...
<sn0> thully virtual machine? its not quite the same as a physical install, but its one option
<mon^rch> is gutsy using compiz fusion yet?
<sn0> if its for testing, then you could just keep the /home partition on another physical partition than / and do backups regularly
<sn0> did you read that snapshots_backup link ? :)
<thully> sn0: I'd prefer testing on the bare metal - there's some hardware-specific issues I'd like to work on - and I'd like to use Compiz Fusion...
<sn0> thully indeed :)
<thully> It's for testing, but I'd probably use it 80% of the time or so... I may actually want to help fix some of these bugs and maybe even do MOTU down the road...
<thully> yes - I did - I'd just prefer not to have to make the actual backup and just use the snapshots as-is (make one, and revert to it with a few commands)
<sn0> thully have you heard of 'unionfs' before?
<thully> that's what is used on the live CD...
<sn0> yep, its another option you could use
<sn0> personally i just back up the list of installed packages with dpkg and my configs, everything else backed up on another partition
<sn0> haven't really tried snapshots yet
<sn0> lvm does sound like the thing you require :)
<thully> I just have to figure out how to use it - I know you can create a snapshot and boot it, but not how to directly revert the main partition to the snapshot
<sn0> howtoforge have a 'guide' on setting it up and so on
<thully> I will search - I'm actually messing around with LVM to find the right way of doing this...
<sn0> includes how to restore from a backup (from lvm beginner guide), it does mention debian but it could be used for gutsy too
<sn0> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm_snapshots
<thully> I even thought of doing a chroot from feisty, but gutsy supports my hardware (a MacBook) much better than Feisty
<thully> works better than Windows (even with Apple's Boot Camp drivers) and second only to Mac OS X
<akos> s there a way to do something like this: copy the installation ISO to an empty hdd partition, boot from it and install? i'd do the usb-install, but i don't have enought space on it to copy the whole cd, and i don't have internet during install due to the fact that i need the atl1 drivers...
<DanaG> One big reason for me using Linux more than Windows:
<akos> DanaG, 10x more responsive?
<DanaG> The font rendering in Windows makes my eyes become bloodshot after a short time.
<akos> Is there a way to do something like this: copy the installation ISO to an empty hdd partition, boot from it and install? i'd do the usb-install, but i don't have enought space on it to copy the whole cd, and i don't have internet during install due to the fact that i need the atl1 drivers...
<DanaG> In Linux, it takes a reeeeeeeeeeally long time for that to happen -- in other words, the font rendering is much better.
<DanaG> akos: The alternate CD may let you use the ISO as the "Detect and mount CD"
<DanaG> but I don't remember how.
<akos> DanaG, huh?
<akos> oh.. :|
<sn0> akos yes
<sn0> search the ubuntu wiki/forums for hd install
<akos> ok
<akos> sn0, i cant find it... i tried searching hd install and ubuntu hdd install, but nothing relevant
<sn0> akos something like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies (uses floppies to start)
<XVampireX> my other 3 cpu's disappeared :P
* XVampireX lols
<DanaG> Eeek, I found an instantly reproducible X crash:
<DanaG> Have caca-utils installed, and run CACA_DRIVER=gl cacafire -- and watch X die   At least with NVIDIA, that is.
<vinny> so, anyone else had their system rendered basicly usless from the latest update
<vinny> no sound, oss alsa, both broken. window manager is b
<vinny> borked, have to use metacity
<vinny> something in there is wrong anyway :)
<vinny> wireless network still works tho!
<vinny> heheheh
<xarus> did any of you experience some strange problems with compiz-fusion since last dist-upgrade @ gutsy?
<xarus> segmentation faults ?
<xarus> unable to start? [driver: nvidia-glx] 
<xarus> beryl works fine
<vinny> compiz fusion is completely butchered for me
<vinny> as is sound
<vinny> trying to fix it all now
<xarus> ;)
<vinny> xarus you t
<vinny> rying to
<vinny> use emerald with compiz fusion
<xarus> yes
<vinny> sorry it appears my keymap has been buggered up too
<xarus> and it worked till yesterday
<vinny> :$
<vinny> i was jsut installing jack audio routing
<vinny> and i triggered an update
<vinny> and let it run
<vinny> and poof
<vinny> byebye audio, byebye emerald
<vinny> :(
<xarus> gutsy - deveoper's release
<vinny> new kermelversion is prolly part of the issue
<vinny> i think i saw a kernelupgrade in there
<xarus> you should've been expecting that
<vinny> well yes but theres hardly any point in having a discussion chanel if someones going to say that everytime anyone encounters a problem
<DanaG> A bunch of my panel applets have broken, somehow.
<vinny> i mean hey, look at me, im in ubuntuplus1 "oh well its a dev release, of coiurse its broken"
<vinny> ....
<xarus> yeah, you have a point here
<DanaG> They work, until when I have to kill X for various reasons.
<thully> does anyone know how to get the Cube working on Compiz Fusion in Gutsy?
<vinny> yes
<vinny> ill tell you<DanaG> They work, until when I have to kill X for various reasons.
<xarus> thully: enable 'cube' plugin?
<vinny>  when i figure out how to get compiz-fusion working again
<xarus> and when you figure out that please share with me.
<xarus>  ] ;->
<vinny> ok looks like fuision basic works
<vinny> without emerald
<thully> how do you do that?  it's not enabled by default...
<DanaG> I've just reverted to the 3v1n0 feisty repo, but I have to forbid newer official versions.
<xarus> vinny: let's try it
<xarus> /usr/bin/compiz: line 252:  6666 Segmentation fault      /usr/bin/compiz.real $COMPIZ_OPTIONS "$@" $COMPIZ_PLUGINS
<vinny> hmm
<vinny> dana
<vinny> you/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Plugin 'cube' can't be activated because plugin 'plane' is already providing feature 'largedesktop'
<vinny> Initializing scale options...done
<vinny> Initializing switcher options...done
<vinny> Active Plugin List update
<vinny>  running latest
<vinny> ?
<vinny> damm my keymap
<vinny> sorry
<vinny> wb
<xarus> re
<vinny> im tempted to
<vinny> try tervinos feisty
<xarus> what's that?
<vinny> but i suspect some plugins wont work
<crdlb> that's a bad idea
<vinny> yeah.
<vinny> i know :)
<vinny> lol
<crdlb> vinny, uncheck plane?
<crdlb> in ccsm
<vinny> lol i dont have ccsm any more
<vinny> *trying gnome-compiz-manager
<vinny> *crash
<vinny> i think ill just go away and play and come back when i have figured it o<xarus> what's that?
<vinny> ut
<xarus> gn8
<vinny> ok so im sick of things breaking all the time
<vinny> if i change my apt-sources to feisty and dist-upgreade
<vinny> will it revert me to feisty?
<thully> you don't want to do it - downgrades aren't a supported feature...  There isn't a "dist-downgrade" command, and trying to do it manually will result in more breakage than gutsy had in the first place
<thully> I've been going back and forth myself - I need some gutsy features for my MacBook (suspend-to-RAM and better power management, among others)
<vinny> yeah
<vinny> i to am on a macbook
<thully> I've tried running in a virtual machine (actually VMware Fusion on OS X), but then you don't get the 3D-ness...
<vinny> so
<vinny> noob question here
<vinny> i chacn
<vinny> changed my apt-sources to feisty, but a dist-upgrade does nothing
<vinny> i want to downgrade from gutsy
<vinny> what am i doing wrong?
<vinny> i did a apt-get -f update
<thully> that's because you can't downgrade with apt - the only way is back up, format, restore
<vinny> oh
<vinny> :(
<vinny> *goes to download feisty iso
<vinny> linux is tempermental enough without with apt - the only way is back
<vinny>           up, format, restore
<vinny> wtf
<vinny> i dont understand why it keeps doing that
<arpu> hi @all
<arpu>  i have aproblem with gutsy and wlan on my new macbook
<arpu> how can i install wlan ?
<thully> OK - you probably need the latest svn release of madwifi
<arpu> thully : ok the included driver do not   work ?
<thully> yes - it's too old...
<thully> I think even on Gutsy, as I don't know if they're pulling the SVN or the release
<thully> I dunno myself, because I have an older MacBook that works out of the box (it only has the chipset with b/g, and not n)
<thully> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<arpu> thx thully i give it a try
<arpu> thully, thx with svn madwifi all works fine
<arpu> bye
<Vorbote> /who buckaroobanzai
<Vorbote> /w
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-15
<bronson> The gutsy iso doesn't seem to boot under kvm...
<bronson> Anyone else notice this?
<bronson> Doesn't even make it to the boot loader screen.
<crimsun> being more precise about "the gutsy iso" would be a start.
<crimsun> e.g., Tribe 1?  Tribe 2?  daily?  which one?
<borschty> i have the problem of x using about 415mb of virtual memory, while according to xrestop there are only about 25mb used by applications
<crimsun> that's not a problem.  First, how much RAM is mapped for video?
<crimsun> i.e., how much video RAM or shared RAM
<MugginsM> plus applications tend to use X memory for storing images and stuff
<borschty> MugginsM: thats what i checked with xrestop
<MugginsM> ah
<borschty> crimsun: i had the problem with my radeon 9700 with 128mb internal ram, too... now it is on a intel 915... let me check how much shared memory it gets
<crimsun> (II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 1455100 kB available
<crimsun> (==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB
<borschty> (II) I810(0): BIOS now sees 12288 kB VideoRAM
<borschty> (--) I810(0): Pre-allocated VideoRAM: 7932 kByte
<borschty> (==) I810(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte
<borschty> the problem is not caused by the videoram
<crimsun> so at least 65 MB of it is mapped VRAM.
<crimsun> ignore 65 of the purported 415.
<borschty> and the 25 of the apps
<crimsun> next, you need to run xrestop on a _fresh_ X server start.
<borschty> haven't tried  on this machine, on my desktop with the radeon the problem was present directly after starting x... but i will try on the laptop, now...
<borschty> xrestop gives a total of 3mb now, Xorg takes 340mb of virtual memory according to top
<borschty> still way too much
<borschty> crimsun: any ideas how to track the problem down?
<crimsun> well, is this a clean X session or one loaded with gnome-session, et al.?
<thully> mine is taking 393MB on a clean Gutsy install, so this isn't isolated...
<borschty> crimsun: gnome, i think i'll test a completely clean server
<thully> speaking of Gutsy installs, does anyone know the best way to go about setting up one's system for testing/triaging bugs?  I don't have a system I can dedicate completely to testing...
<crimsun> either chroot, or xen/vmware
<thully> I figured that may be a good idea, though I did have some tell me chroot was only good for running individual apps and not the whole system..
<borschty> 338mb, and just some kb used by the xterm
<borschty> clearly an xorg problem
<borschty> it has /dev/mem open, which takes 256mb, according to gnome-system-monitor
<pwnguin> fyi
<kingrayray> hey anybody know of a gutsy-friendly E17 repo?
<pwnguin> X holds the memory region for your video card
<pwnguin> ergo, it looks much bigger than it really "is"
<pwnguin> and if you have a large agp aperature
<pwnguin> clearly, process accounting on linux could be improved
<borschty> pwnguin VideoRAM: 65536 kByte
<MugginsM> if it's using 256M of video ram it *is* still using 256M of ram, should it pretend it isn't?  :)
<kingrayray> perhaps it should be more specific as to which ram it's using :P
<borschty> i still think ther has to be an bug
<pwnguin> borschty: you might start by reading what's already been written about X memory usage
<MugginsM> i think the problem is that computers are complex, and a small group of generic numbers can't really describe the real details
<borschty> pwnguin: my search on google lead to no usefull results
<pwnguin> here's a crappy start http://www.everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=889534
<pwnguin> http://cbbrowne.com/info/xbloat.html
<kingrayray> does anybody run E17 on gutsy? :o
<starz> yey?
<ryanakca> Why can I only have one reiserfs partition in my LVM? After create one, all the free space afterwards becomes 'unusable'... ... And I've been told that there should only be one device mapper, not two, as was created by the installer?
<hwilde> How to force baud rate of mct u232 - serial convert?   dmesg shows this error:  [15308.548000]  drivers/usb/serial/mct_u232.c: MCT USB-RS232: unsupported baudrate request 0x1005, using default of B9600
<hwilde> I posted to the wiki in case anybody can help with the baud rate
<hwilde> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CarmenSickLaserS300
<Stormx2> hwilde: You know, the wiki isn't there for problem solving.
<Stormx2> hwilde: I'd imagine that page will be deleted very quickly
<hwilde> Stormx2, it is part of a how to, and that is as far as i've got so far, so right now it is a bit problem solving
<hwilde> as far as formatting and collaboration, it is great for problem solving.  anybody can post the solution there at anytime
<starz> hey
<starz> how can i get ubuntu to quit using uuid?
<hwilde> !uuid | starz
<ubotu> starz: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<starz> o no it works great
<starz> its when i format one of my partitions into something different -
<starz> then the uuid is new - changes with each format
<starz> o:
<starz> sup masterloki :)
<hwilde> Any help with this error from dmesg?   usb 3-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by ftdi_sio while 'brltty' sets config #1
<shadeofgrey> has anybody here had experrience with installing ubuntu on macbookpro's with the new nvidia graphics chips
<pimp31415> mmm
<pimp31415> no lm-sensors possible? @_@
<sayers> Does AMD64 work well with Gusty?
<pimp31415> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<pimp31415> lol
<pimp31415> sayers, its gutsy - experimental - beyond testing - but ive heard its ok?
<RoC_MasterMind> If your OK with things that break regularly.
<RoC_MasterMind> Wait for it in October if your not.
<sn0> nn
<emet> I think I'm going to do gutsy on my test machine at work
<emet> good idea?
<RoC_MasterMind> sure
<RoC_MasterMind> it could use the testing
<RoC_MasterMind> file your bugs
<xtknight> is there a reason firefox is giving me trouble at bootup?  it asks me to create a profile, but when i try and do that i get a fairly obscure error
<xtknight> gutsy livecd, that is
<xtknight> never mind it seems to have worked, although on the third try
<DanaG> c Odd, whenever I select a theme, it jumps to Custom.
<HyperCity> hy to all , when i try to use compiz-icon i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29981/ , can someone help me?
<DanaG> Is there a plugin that will make everything less bright?
<DanaG> Like, a removable color filter?
<DanaG> I know there's a plugin, but how do you use it?
<DanaG> oops, wrong channel for compiz questions.
<DanaG> And why the heck to font-rendering changes no longer apply on the fly?
<RAOF> Because the new appearance panel is broke
<DanaG> Any easy way to let the old ones coexist with it?
<DanaG> I wonder why compiz-fusion is so slow compared to Beryl...
<DanaG> oops, /me remembers #ubuntu-effects
<nysosym> hi there
<nysosym> i have installed the latest daily build of gutsy, but now the system, doesn't start, "no controller found", where is the problem and how can i solve this?
<mbone> uhm, I have a problem with ubuntu 7.04 :p
<mbone> that is my nvidia
<gnomefreak> mon^rch: #ubuntu is for support for 7.04 a;so maybe try #ubuntu-effects as its nvidia related.
<gnomefreak> mbone: ^^^ that was for you
<mon^rch> how are you guys liking gutsy? I tried an upgarde... borked some stuff... going to try a tribe 2 cd... and wth is gobuntu?
<mon^rch> is there no theme changer in gutsy?
<mon^rch> hallo?
<mon^rch> :P
<gnomefreak> mon^rch: system>prefferences>apperance or use control center
<gnomefreak> you will notice alot of items now use apperance instead of having an extra menu entry
* gnomefreak gone im wore out
<persia> I've a keymapping issue in X with jp106, and I wondered if anyone could help.  Everything works perfectly in the console, but under X the \(|) key has no response, and the ] (}) key is remapped to \(|).
<persia> This is a continuous upgrade from long ago, but under Feisty, neither of the \(|) or \(_) keys worked at all, and the ] (}) key worked normally, so I'm guessing a recent update is responsible for the change.
<persia> If anyone has any ideas as to how to determine which package is remapping these (I believe both X and GNOME have remapping agents), or would be able to replicate the issue on a similar keyboard, that would be greatly appreciated.
<telexicon> Where is the font configuration dialog, it seems to have disappeared from System > Preferences ?
<Trewas> telexicon: font settings are in System / Preferences / Appearance now
<telexicon> Trewas, ah, thanks
<mon^rch> what's the theme applet program name? I installed gutsy and the theme entry from my menu dissappeared
<telexicon> what on earth!?
<telexicon> they cant have 2 queens...
<telexicon> in gnome chess the gnu chess opponent moved 2 pawns to the other end of the board and got a queen for each one...
<elops> i'm using vmware in my windows. I'll try to installing ubuntu in my vmware. my computer is amd athlon xp with 256mb ram and 64mb vga. because i'm using vmware i shared my ram to 128. can u recommended me what ubuntu distro series i must use in my computer?
<telexicon> elops, you would most likely want to try the alternate cd
<void^> (you most likely don't want to use vmware on that system)
<telexicon> void^, agreed
<variant> elops: why are you asking here? this is the gutsy development channel
<variant> and in #ubuntu i noticed
<telexicon> they also asked in main channel.. i wasnt paying attention
<variant> channel spam
<elops> where should I ask?
<variant> #ubuntu-offtopic
<elops> ok i did
<elops> and no answer
<variant> i suggest you read the /topic when you join a channel
<variant> !patience | elops
<ubotu> elops: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<telexicon> so should i report that chess bug to launchpad or directly to gnome, its not really distro related
<telexicon> oh and baobab abort()s on the livecd
<Hobbsee> telexicon: if it's not distro related, report it to gnome
<telexicon> its a bug in the game logic.. ok.. ill do that
<Hobbsee> telexicon: because ti wont be fixed at the distro level, or if it would be, that developer woudl commit ti straight to gnome, and would be seeing all the gnome bugmail, etc, anyway
<mon^rch> does the alternate installer install a gui?
<telexicon> er, maybe i just dont know chess that well :)
<Hobbsee> mon^rch: yes
<mon^rch> and compiz fusion is part of gutsy?
<Hobbsee> yes
<persia> telexicon: It depends on the ruleset.  Both pawn always promotes to queen and pawn only promotes to taken piece are played, but the former is more common (and standard for international tournaments, as far as I recall)
<telexicon> persia, yea, i didnt realize that
<assasukasse> i was wondering, is it true that tickless kernel will be on gutsy?
<variant> assasukasse: do you know what a tickless kernel is?
<assasukasse> variant: a tickless kernel is a kernel that doesn't have the "hz" internal clock..it is said it should save energy, and it could be nice for my lap.
<telexicon> recently there has been a lot of work going into saving power, using a tickless kernel is just part of it
<variant> indeed
<telexicon> a lot of programs poll things very frequently so those need to be patched to prevent them from waking up the processor all the time
<telexicon> i think eventually linux is going to really shine in power management because the majority of programs are open source so they can all be checked to see if they do things in a way that minimizes wake-ups
<finalbeta> But the hardware isn't, so those drivers might drain too much resources anyway
<variant> absolutly, the whole free software development model is far superior in that way
<telexicon> well a lot of drivers are open
<telexicon> the graphics drivers are going to be a problem, and wireless
<telexicon> but there are projects to fix that
<finalbeta> Wow, allot of effort seems to be going into mobile ubuntu (Just reading ubuntu gusty specs)
<telexicon> but i suppose people using the close source graphics drivers (and then 3d graphics) should realize that they are going to end up using a lot of power so...
<sn0> hopefully ubuntu will boot on the open moko neo1973 device
<telexicon> sn0, why?
<sn0> why not is the question i thought :D
<telexicon> ubuntu is a desktop oriented distro
<sn0> and there are plans for a mobile edition
<finalbeta> Hopefully Gusty will boot on my Dell Inspiron without having yo remove the CD rom drive.
<sn0> mobile/embedded
<sn0> with a version out based on gutsy in oct
<telexicon> oh, looks good
<sn0> which coincides with the proper release of the treo1973 :D
<telexicon> the neo1973 runs linux already, it shouldnt be a problem
<sn0> yep
<assasukasse> btw, does anyone know if and when an iceweasel package be included in ubuntu
<telexicon> assasukasse, why?
<spikeb> perhaps as part of gobuntu assasukasse
<assasukasse> telexicon: i've been comparing firefox and iceweasel on debian, but iw is faster and eats far less ram
<sn0> i heard a while back that icedove would be synced from debian
<sn0> but have heard nothing since
<telexicon> assasukasse, that doesnt really make much sense..
<Hobbsee> no, ice* will not be synced from debian, i'ts on the blacklist
* Hobbsee wonders where people hera all this crazy stuff
<telexicon> assasukasse, iceweasel is just a renamed firefox for license reasons
* spikeb grumbles
<sn0> okay thx Hobbsee
<assasukasse> telexicon: for what i know is not only that..alot of stuffs have been removed
<spikeb> then what does gobuntu plan on using for a browser? firefox doesn't fit the definition of free properly.
<assasukasse> and toher changed
<Hobbsee> spikeb: i have no idea.  possibly epiphany?
<spikeb> hehe
<spikeb> that would rock
<Hobbsee> well, they may choose to unblacklist, and make it conflict with firefox and such
<telexicon> um
<spikeb> yeah that is what i was thinking.
<telexicon> the MPL is an OSI approved license
<sn0> personally i would prefer icedove > ephiphany
<sn0> *weasel
<spikeb> telexicon, firefox has other issues.
<sn0> keep getting mixed up on those two :] 
<telexicon> they are on google's pay list?
<spikeb> telexicon, no. read about the debian/firefox snafu. that should amply demonstrate the issue.. heh
<telexicon> the mozilla foundation is just trying to protect the reputation
<sn0> the search revenue sure is interesting :)
<spikeb> doesn't matter what or why they are doing it :)
<telexicon> its theirs, they can do whatever, if they want people to rename it if they modify the code, thats fine by me
<telexicon> are there plans to use GPL'd java?
* spikeb upgrades and waits for everything to break
<shirish> ubotu gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<xtknight> shirish: hey how's it goin
<xtknight> long time
<shirish> xtknight: ah cool, been here & there
<shirish> have been on, but mostly on the mailing lists
<xtknight> gutsy tribe 2 didnt boot for me but the latest daily is working good.  im on it right now, actually.  but fairly unstable :P
<xtknight> a couple things are unstable.  some things seem fine
<spikeb> that makes me nervous
* spikeb is in the process of upgrading
<xtknight> i wouldnt recommend it personally at this point
<xtknight> and im somebody who does crazy stuff
<spikeb> heh
<shirish> xtknight: I usually recommend alternate & till date it works fine, but then the machine I have (i845) is an ok stuff
<spikeb> that's all i needed to hear
* spikeb cancells
<xtknight> early alphas are always kind of unstable, nothing new really
<xtknight> so i stick to the live
<xtknight> dapper beta was great for me, but then again it was beta.
<shirish> xtknight: any interesting app. which you are supporting (upstream) throughout the cycle?
<xtknight> shirish: well not yet at least, i did want to get in the gutsy dev cycle since i have all summer off
<telexicon> im on tribe 2 and everything is fine
<xtknight> shirish: for sure i'll be trying to fix more bugs, etc
<xtknight> and reporting existing ones
<shirish> same here, tribe 2 + all updates, everything is cool
<xtknight> ive had about 10 error reports since i've started it.  tribe 2 didnt even start on my pc
<xtknight> probably just bad luck
<shirish> xtknight: I do report bugs, what I meant was helping with some project (like I have been trying to play with deluge - a torrent client) and seeing how it fits with python 2.5
<telexicon> xtknight, if it didnt boot it was probably a hardware issue, do you have any weird hardware?
<Vuen__> hey guys, i'm gonna upgrade to gutsy
<Vuen__> wish me luck
<xtknight> shirish: nope but i really hope to make some GUI stuff in the future.  the only package i was involved with was bip (bug fix).  havent done any gui or other packages yet
<shirish> xtknight: you were using daily or alternate, somehow I feel alternate gives more debug messages
<xtknight> shirish: daily livecd
<telexicon> shirish, i use deluge on feisty, will it be added to the repos?
<xtknight> telexicon: well the core 2 duo is hard on linux sometimes
<shirish> xtknight: ah good, if you do make some python based GUI stuff, lemme know I can always test it out
<xtknight> and intel i965 chipset/etc
<telexicon> xtknight, yea, ive had some issues with those
<xtknight> nothing too weird
<shirish> telexicon: deluge is there on gutsy
<sn0> Vuen__ gl :)
<shirish> telexicon: 0.5.2
<telexicon> shirish, excellent
<xtknight> shirish: ah awesome
<xtknight> well i've gotta head out, be back later
<shirish> wait
<xtknight> heh k.
<telexicon> i was looking for something besides azureus because its so big and ive had trouble getting it to run properly
<shirish> xtknight: there is a bug about i965 chipsets, maybe that is the issue. lemme track it down
<shirish> saw it about an 1/2 hr. ago.
<xtknight> shirish: hey thanks, i'll have to check when i get back though (only be an hour or two)
<xtknight> i'll be around here a lot more often now
<telexicon> whats the story on all these ***MEMORY-WARNING*** g_thread_init() messages?
<xtknight> i got those too
<shirish> bug 122886
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122886 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Intel mobile graphics controller not detected on GMCHB0ICHB0" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122886
<telexicon> almost every program i run has them
<xtknight> when i did universal access something
<shirish> bug 119370
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119370 in discover-data "Intel Xorg driver not detected when installing Gutsy Tribe-1 on an Intel GMCHB0ICHB0 motherboard" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119370
<xtknight> ah i think that's mobile intle graphics.  i have a card thankfully
<shirish> as well as bug 119362
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119362 in discover-data "Unknown Intel graphics controller on Intel D63578-200 motherboard" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119362
<telexicon> will bullet-proof-x help with things like that?
<xtknight> <-- bbiab
<shirish> ubotu bullet-proof-x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bullet-proof-x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<telexicon> i was reading the blueprint on it
<shirish> telexicon: is that a package bullet-proof-x
<shirish> oh ok, a link would be helpful
<telexicon> basically if the xorg.conf file is bad or missing, or it cant figure things out.. it defaults to 640x480 using vesa and pops up a screen resolution dialog
<telexicon> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/bullet-proof-x
<shirish> telexicon: 640*480 :( but I guess thats good if you have ancient hardware like p3,celeron, athlon, sempron etc.
<telexicon> well it pops up a screen resolution box so you can fix it
<telexicon> and tell it what you have maybe
<telexicon> oh, they are going with 800x600
<telexicon> and if VESA isnt supported, 640x480/16 VGA
<shirish> tht's good, have subscribed to the blueprint, will read the wiki entry later.
* shirish <-------  bbiab 
<ShackJack> Gutsy is really rough on my year-old notebook (fglrx/ATI) at times -- XGL & GNOME startup failures, gnome-panel, terminal, gedit, lockups, etc... But on my 5 year old desktop (Nvidia), it runs like a champ!
<telexicon> fglrx arent the greatest drivers,
<ShackJack> telexicon: That's an understatement, though I never had much trouble on Feisty... Guessing it's some combo of the two... I hate having to use XGL...
<ShackJack> And fusion works good when it is running -- it's the starting up in GNOME and other things that's the problem...
<ShackJack> Without rebooting entirely, is there another way to refresh things? I always thought dropping to a runlevel 1 does the trick, but it doesn't make any improvment (i.e. XGL/GNOME still lock up unless I reboot)
<telexicon> ctrl+alt+backspace will kill the xserver and restart it
<telexicon> runlevel usually does the trick, sometimes some apps arent killed
<telexicon> if you do a ps aux, there may be a few things still running from your standard user account
<telexicon> the other option is, the ati driver is messing something up in the kernel
<ShackJack> telexicon: Yep...  Anyone else here having issues with Terminal or Gedit not starting, or crashing gnome-panel/nautilus?
* ShackJack is almost tempted to sell his notebook and get one with Nvidia :)
<telexicon> although
<telexicon> intel's graphics drivers are open source
<telexicon> but i dunno if they would be powerful enough for what you want
<ShackJack> telexicon: True, though I like the extra ooomph Nvidia provides for Compiz, etc...
<telexicon> ShackJack, well they did have to make them powerful enough for Vista's 3d.. so
<ShackJack> telexicon: THat's true - you mean the X3100 or whatever they're called? Was trying to google around for specs...
<ShackJack> I just want Fusion with my Gutsy and play DVD's movies occassionally - nothin' fancy...
<ShackJack> brb
<darnell> last time i tried updating to gusty I didnt get any sound
<darnell> same thing now?
<gnomefreak> darnell: did you make sure its on in alsamixer? what kernel are you using as it was down during migration of new kernel
<gnomefreak> oh and btw its not supposed to work anyway
<telexicon> When reporting a bug in a gnome program should I also report the bug in ubuntu with a link to the gnome bug report, so if other people report the same bug the bug people dont have to go re-find it?
<Hobbsee> telexicon: could be smart
<darnell> why isnt it suppose to work?
<gnomefreak> darnell: its in early development
<gnomefreak> gutsy has a few 3 months or so before its stable
<gnomefreak> thats half the time of the ful devel period
<gnomefreak> full
<gnomefreak> telexicon: file it under the package that the bug is in
<telexicon> ok
<gnomefreak> add the link to upstream bug if you have it or you can add it after clicking on upstream
<telexicon> what are the other -dbgsym packages i need to make things like 0xb7f47410 in __kernel_vsyscall (), show up
<teethdood> I'm looking for an app that lists all my movie files (like a media center app). can anyone recommend me one?
<telexicon> teethdood, you probably want to ask in #ubuntu
<telexicon> this is a development channel
<teethdood> I did but my question got drowned out :P just curious if anyone's willing to answer that's all
<telexicon> i dont know
<telexicon> i dont know of any app that does that, i dont use those kinds of things
<DanaG> Something new in 2.6.22-git5:
<DanaG>     libata: add FUJITSU MHV2080BH to NCQ blacklist          Please warmly welcome the first member from FUJITSU to the prestigious     NCQ spurious completion club.
<DanaG> I have that hard drive, but with a different firmware revision, and I don't have that problem.
<DanaG> I found something interesting in pavucontrol:
<DanaG> If you grab a volume slider and move your mouse around rapidly, you can end up with the sliders saying 100% but the volume not at 100%.
<variant> DanaG: file a bug
<Latty> Hey all, trying to upgrade to gusty in Kubuntu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/119664/ < but getting that.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119664 in kdepim "Kubuntu upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy failed due to conflicting file in kdepimlibs" [High,Confirmed] 
<Latty> how can work around this?
<Latty> Ah, appeared to have got it working.
<mrsno> Latty please post a workaround if you indeed found one :-)
<arpu> hi @all
<arpu> can somebody help me to install the icam on a macbook ?
<arpu> doi need install the driver ? too in gutsy ?
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-07
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea why i'm getting BUG: unable to handle kernel msg after a dist-upgrade?
<RAOF> A bug?
<RAOF> fulat2k: For a more useful answer, you'd need to provide some more useful information (where does this message appear.  When does this message appear.  Context of message, etc).
<fulat2k> RAOF: message appears upon boot; after grub.  does this bug qualify if i run it under VirtualBox? :)
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> It's either a VirtualBox bug, or an Intrepid bug.
<RAOF> s/Intrepid/Intrepid kernel/
<fulat2k> RAOF: i'm getting "kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt"
<RAOF> Right, it's a _serious_ bug somewhere.
<RAOF> I'm not sure what else you'd like me to say :)
<fulat2k> RAOF: no doubt about that :D
<fulat2k> RAOF: off to launchpad...
<alex_mayorga> hi, I'd like to get the new pidgin release that for some reason is slow on getting to hardy. Is it at least a bit safe to jump into the Ibex?
<jbroome> i had a pidgin update in hardy a couple of days ago
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Why do you think the new pidgin release is going to get to hardy _at all_?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, because of the bug report I saw
<hyperair> what bug report
<Hobbsee> intrepid is not safe.  there's still no X for a whole chunk of people
<hyperair> like me T_T
<alex_mayorga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/pidgin/+bug/244591 maybe I got lost at some point anyway
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Those silly people reliant on proprietary drivers :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244591 in pidgin "Cannot connect to ICQ ("The client version you are using is too old.")" [Critical,Fix released]
<RAOF> Oh, that one.
<hyperair> RAOF: i heard that >=(
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, I don't use proprietary drivers, can I jump in? :)
<RAOF> hyperair: !nouveau :P
 * hyperair wants 3d support!
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: It's not guaranteed not to eat your children.
<hyperair> !nouveau
<ubottu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
 * RAOF has 3d support. Ish.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: yeah, exactly.
<hyperair> i'm using nvidia geforce4 mx 440
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, got no children, yet... so what the heck :)
<hyperair> in case you forgot
<hyperair> nv18 has no 3d
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, any "upgrade path" I should test?
<RAOF> Right.  And probably won't have for some time.
<hyperair> see what i mean?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: "update-manager -d"?
 * hyperair glares
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, thanks I'll give that a shot
<RAOF> hyperair: This isn't to say that you have a _choice_.
<hyperair> i do actually
<alex_mayorga> so pidgin 2.4.3 is not comming to hardy then?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Again, don't be terribly surprised when it turns your computer into a flaming husk of evil.
<hyperair> i can sit aruond in archlinux and this channel until i hear news that nvidia is back in intrepid
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: No.  A one or two line patch will be applied to pidgin in Hardy.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, that's the whole point of release early/often right?
<alex_mayorga> hyperair, how do you like arch? I keep hearing of it all over in the local GULs
<alex_mayorga> any chance an "in-flux" ubuntu would ever be created?
<RAOF> You mean the equivalent of Debian Testing?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: it's already applied to hardy.
<Hobbsee>     pidgin | 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1 | hardy-updates | source, amd64, i386 <-- fixed version.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, I guess
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, I've got a Radeon Xpress 1100 here, anything particularly ugly I should be aware of?
<RAOF> It might not work?
<Hobbsee> it's likely to eat your toes?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, any buggers already discovered?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: In particular, the whole X stack is currently in a bit of flux; we've just got a new libdrm and (substantially new) mesa, and a new X is sitting in NEW.
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: No idea.  I'm not launchpad.net :)
<RAOF> My knowledge of X bugs is limited to nouveau :P
<alex_mayorga> fair enough
<hyperair> what do you mean in-flux?
<RAOF> hyperair: changing.
<hyperair> umm like rolling release?
<alex_mayorga> yeah, we need rubuntu :)
<hyperair> lol
<Hobbsee> RAOF: oh, sweet.  i hadn't realised that was done nwo
<hyperair> i'm all for a rolling release ubuntu
<hyperair> but i think it would affect ubuntu's stability adversely.
<RAOF> hyperair: No, like "substantially different new packages are being uploaded".
<alex_mayorga> hyperair, lets create it on  launchpad
<hyperair> i see
<RAOF> Such as the xorg-server 1.5 RC.
<RAOF> And a mesa RC.  And the new libdrm release.
<hyperair> alex_mayorga: if you want a rolling release ubuntu, it'd be ubuntu+1 actually
<hyperair> it's just unstable as hell
<RAOF> These things are at the bottom of your (well, not yours, because you're a filthy-nvidia-driver-using-heathen ;)) graphics stack.  As such, breakage here results in pain.
 * hyperair glares at RAOF
<hyperair> rub it in will you
<RAOF> :P
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, video is overrated :P
<hyperair> RAOF: here, have a cup of hate.
<alex_mayorga> CLI FTW
<hyperair> mmhmm. i remember watching code geass with mplayer and -vo fbdev
 * RAOF looks forward to nouveau getting magically faster by being built against 1.5, with it's shiny new faster EXA.
 * hyperair looks forward to nvidia working on ubuntu again
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, I guess the release notes bug is already reported, right? LOL
<RAOF> hyperair: Have I pointed you at the patch that makes nvidia build against Intrepid yet?
<hyperair> RAOF: yes, and i've also pointed out that i require 96.43.05
<hyperair> or one of the 96.xx.xx drivers
<RAOF> Bah!  How do you expect me to remember such details?! :)
<RAOF> Incidentally, it seems that nvidia have broken compatibility _again_, so we may have _4_ separate nvidia-glx packages in Intrepid.
 * hyperair points up at the part where i pointed out i was using nv18
<hyperair> FOUR FRIGGING NVIDIA PACKAGE
<hyperair> S
<alex_mayorga> ditch nvidia already
 * hyperair wants to grill nvidia
<RAOF> -legacy, -new-legacy, -glx, -glx-new :)
<alex_mayorga> go intel accross the board
<RAOF> I contend that we will eventially have a nvidia-glx-legacy-new-legacy-new-legacy package.
<hyperair> alex_mayorga: dude. my card is frigging old, and so is my mobo. an upgrade to my GPU will require an upgrade to my mobo, because this one doesn't have pci2 or whatever is needed for new gpus. an upgrade to my mobo will require an upgrade to my CPU, which uses the old slot (p4). it will also require an upgrade to my RAM, which are DDR1.
<hyperair> and then possibly my hard disks becaue they're ide
<hyperair> and then possibly my dvd and cd drives, because they're also ide
<hyperair> put together, i think i'll just get a new computer when this one dies.
<hyperair> it's cheaper
<alex_mayorga> hyperair, get an eeePC :)
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> Incidentally, you can get quite new AGP cards from ATI.
<hyperair> i will _not_ settle for a such a low-spec'd computer
<hyperair> RAOF: i've been wondering, catalyst is the proprietary driver right? does it support all cards? with 2d and 3d support?
<RAOF> I think it does, yes.
<hyperair> so catalyst is like nvidia's blob?
<hyperair> except that it supports every ati card that existed?
<hyperair> and catalyst would be what, fglrx?
<alex_mayorga> hyperair, I've come to a point where "the net is the putter" for me; so I can go as low spec'd as it can be
<RAOF> Not quite.  The difference being: when they drop old cards we don't have to care, because the open-source driver does everything fglrx does.
<alex_mayorga> as long as I've got a big "tube"
<hyperair> alex_mayorga: i'd like to have a computer that is at least at the same level as my current.
<hyperair> alex_mayorga: 17" screen here. i can't stand eeePC's tiny screen.
<hyperair> i also abuse my hard disk
<hyperair> watch a lot of anime
<RAOF> I think that fglrx dropped support for r100 and r200 cards recently, but noone cared because their open-source 3d is of comparable quality.
<hyperair> so eeePC is out of the question for me
<hyperair> RAOF: have you seen the dell display 15?
<hyperair> it's got an ati mobility radeon hd 3450 or something like that
<hyperair> i heard it's got support by radeonhd but no 3d.
<hyperair> what about catalyst?
<RAOF> Yah, it'll have catalyst support.
<hyperair> woo hoo
<hyperair> in that case maybe i'll get that =\
<RAOF> It'll be supported by radeon, too (and probably with better support, because radeon doesn't feel compelled to re-write the bios).
<RAOF> But again, not 3d quite yet.
<hyperair> wtf rewrite the bios?
<hyperair> so it flashes the mobo with a new bios or what?
<RAOF> That's the whole AtomBios saga - radeon (and fglrx) use the card's bios to say "initialise yourself", radeonhd (used to) try to do that work itself, by poking appropriate registers.
<RAOF> Incidentally, nouveau does the same thing with the nvidia cards.
<RAOF> It's not flashing the bios, or changing anything on the card; it's using the functions of the bios, rather than trying to reimplement them.
<hyperair> so radeonhd reimplements the functions of the bios?
<RAOF> Yes.
<hyperair> meh what thehell
<RAOF> This meant that it took them ages to support new cards, whereas it took radeon a day to support the new cards.
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> damn.
<RAOF> They've revisited this decision and are now moving to use the AtomBios stuff.
<alex_mayorga> when is the tiny new laptop from dell being released?
<jbroome> alex_mayorga: dunno, but it is releveant to my interests
<alex_mayorga> jbroome, it should be cheaper than an iPhone I believe, right?
<hyperair> wait. a laptop cheaper than a phone? this gotta be interesting.
<jbroome> dunno
<RAOF> That doesn't seem unlikely.  iPhones are going for AUD$730 for the 8Gb version.  I reckon you could grab a (pretty crappy) laptop for that.
<hyperair> 1k for a laptop? O_o
<hyperair> sorry
<hyperair> i'm thinking in MYR
<alex_mayorga> I guess ubuntu for the iPhone is not too far fetched is it?
<jbroome> yes
<alex_mayorga> if only steevo would let the keys of the kingdom loose somewhere :)
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, do the devs care about forums posts like this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=850183 at all?
<RAOF> Almost all devs will never even _see_ such posts.
<Hobbsee> or the forum in general.
<RAOF> Indeed.
<Hobbsee> better that it goes on the ideastorm site
<Hobbsee> seeing as that tends to work better
<RAOF> And I'd wager that even the devs who _do_ read the forums will generally only skim the Intrepid section.
<alex_mayorga> so bug reports it is?
<RAOF> Bug reports work well for bugs, yes.
 * Hobbsee skims the intrepid section
<Hobbsee> i should really subscribe to intrepid-changes sometime.
<Hobbsee> trouble with teh forums is that usually they do things like pulling software from elsewhere, pulling firmware from elsewhere, or just massively changing configs, which makes it very hard to track anything down.
<Hobbsee> so most of what they report is useless, in terms of bugs, as their issues can't be reproduced.
<Hobbsee> which is why so few people look at them, i suspect.
<RAOF> And the signal-to-noise for feature requests is usually pretty poor, too.
<Hobbsee> and they're just bad at staying on topic.
<Hobbsee> as for why they keep posting stuff about the hardy point release in the intrepid forums, i've got nfi...
<RAOF> Hm.  We seem to have some DRI2 headers in intrepid.  I wonder how nouveau's DRI2 gallium is coming along...
<SwedeMike> I have problem with the stock hardy kernel. I have compiled a 2.6.26-rc8 kernel that seems to be stable for me (I have kernel oops in 2.6.24), but sound doesn't work. Would an intrepid kernel work for me? I would like to alpha/beta test intrepid kernel for stability on my via motherboard, but would like to avoid doing a complete install.
<BUGabundo_work1> hi
<BUGabundo_work1> is tseliot around?
<theunixgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/Desktop_Background_Submissions
<theunixgeek> The only good one here is the Sunny Ibex
<theunixgeek> Frankly it's the only usable one :P
<theunixgeek> The other ones just look bad.
<theunixgeek> Except for the ones at the bottom
<Hobbsee> wow, i like the abstraction one
<theunixgeek> I think that person's recommnedation is awesome having some alternate wallpapers
 * Hobbsee wonders where to get a higher resolution version fo that
<Hobbsee> ah ha.  i think i found the guy that put it up
<null_vector> Who can I talk to about nvidia issues on intrepid?  I can file a bug now but all it will say is it doesn't work.  Nothing shows up in the X log.
<hyperair> me.
<hyperair> nvidia's default driver won't compile in intrepid's kernel
<hyperair> also there are changes being done to lrm
<hyperair> so currently intrepid is effectively nvidia-less
<null_vector> ah, that would be why I couldn't get any info from the X log. The driver isn't really present.
<hyperair> yes
<hyperair> try sudo modprobe nvidia
<null_vector> Alright.  I thought I remembered it complaining in the X log if the module wasn't loaded/loadable but that may have been fglrx
<null_vector> At work right now, I'll check it out when I get home.
<hyperair> ah i see
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<pheeror> hey
<pheeror> sh*t, i'm still getting the same boot time kernel problem
<s0u][ight> is there some kind of script to upgrade to this version of ubuntu allready?
<pheeror> there is rewritten on-screen log http://pastebin.com/m1dbb7539
<daekdroom> s0u][ight, run update-manager -d using sudo
<hyperair> noneed sudo
<s0u][ight> how stable is it?
<hyperair> just update-manager -d will do
<hyperair> it'll automatically gksudo you
<pheeror> inode 4489217 is linked by /lib and working fine if i boot from the .24 kernel
<s0u][ight> for the dev guys i have something to say
<s0u][ight> plz fix the touchpad thing so i don't have to use 2 bootparameters
<daekdroom> s0u][ight, It's very unstable.
<pheeror> I've also tried recompile the ubuntu kernel with the gcc 4.1 but the bug is still there
<pheeror> any thoughts? thx
<sleepster> what's the most stable X window system?
<RAOF> Heh.  I see the X breakage is in full swing now :)
<ikonia> RAOF: it certainly is
<RAOF> I wonder if the nvidia driver even loads against the new ABI.
<RAOF> I think it might; Fedora have been shipping a 1.5 pre-release for some time.
<RAOF> Mmm, shiny, shiny new EXA.
<gnomefreak> its due to -core
<gnomefreak> xserver-xorg-core is cause of X breakage
<gnomefreak> i will speak to timo to find out when fixed
<ikonia> RAOF: it doesnt work properly
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-08
<RAOF> gnomefreak: Yeah, I know.  All the drivers need a rebuild.  I'm sure timo's on it.
<RAOF> ikonia: It would, if any of the drivers in the archive had the right ABI :)
<ikonia> I've tested it on fedora too
<ikonia> funny enough
<RAOF> Right.  And they'll have rebuilt all their drivers.  Know if nvidia loads on the new server?
<null_vector> I can find out in a minute.
<ikonia> RAOF: the driver physically loads yes
<RAOF> ikonia: How about "works" :)
<ikonia> RAOF: tricky, you get a display, but lots of drop outs
<RAOF> Heh.  How about 3D?
<ikonia> not tested that as I don't do anything 3d on my test kit
<ikonia> my cards wouldnt be a fair test as they are too poor
<RAOF> I meant: does it work _at all_.
<gnomefreak> RAOF: he should have test packages ready since i test them most of time anyway
<ikonia> RAOF: dri is enabled, thats as far as I got
<RAOF> Not that nvidia use dri at all :)
<null_vector> Hmm, is xserver-xorg-core only supposed to contain one file and only under /etc
<null_vector> ?
<RAOF> I don't believe so, no :)
<null_vector> well then, I believe there's a problem
<RAOF> You haven't installed the xserver-xorg-core update, have you?
<null_vector> I'm guessing so
<RAOF> That would be bad, because you've uninstalled all your drivers.
<RAOF> All your input and video drivers, at least.
<null_vector> and I have no Xorg executable
<RAOF> Then you don't have xserver-xorg-core installed.
<RAOF> null_vector: You've probably just uninstalled everything because of package conflicts.
<null_vector> Ah, sorry.  You're right.  Can't install xserver-xorg
<RAOF> That's right.
<RAOF> Welcome to Intrepid.
<null_vector> Don't need X tonight anyways. *g*
<gnomefreak> does anyone have issues printing in Intrepid?
<gnomefreak> i thought that was fixed already :(
<cjb> Hi.  The latest intrepid update looks to have hosed X.  Is there a fix?
<cjb> (xserver-xorg-core is marked broken.)
<RAOF> Yes.  The fix is to wait while all the drivers are rebuilt.
<RAOF> Welcome to intrepid
<cjb> fair enough.  :)
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: X is broken | Welcome to the home of the Intrepid Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October.  For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Intrepid is ALPHA software, and we do NOT recommend users upgrade at this time.  Only developers comfortable with very significant instability and recovering from systems which have suffered up to total system failure should consider running Intrepid for now.
<Pici> :)
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Good plan
<Hobbsee> indeed
<s3a_> is this were developpers are?
<IdleOne> s3a_, some are here
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-dev
<s3a_> IdleOne: any developper here find my idea logical? its not popular but it is logical ---> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/10780/
<IdleOne> s3a_, sorry i did not see you post your idea
<s3a_> IdleOne: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/10780/
<RAOF> s3a_: In what way is that different to Iceweasel?
<cjb> I think it's the same thing.
<s3a_> RAOF: Iceweasel isnt in ubuntu 8.04 free software only mode
<s3a_> icecat is the successor of iceweasel
<s3a_> firefox is
<Hobbsee> iceweasel isn't in ubuntu anyway, it apperas.
<RAOF> s3a_: The successor?  In what way?
<cjb> I guess iceweasel comes from Debian, and icecat comes from GNU
<RAOF> Oh, yay.
<RAOF> More pointless firefox forks :P
<s3a_> RAOF: well like look at wikipedia (i probly made wrong choice of words ---> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_IceCat
<s3a_> "formerly known as iceweasel"
<RAOF> Ok, not actually pointless :)
<s3a_> RAOF: r u talkin to me?
<RAOF> No, just in generaly
<s3a_> so wait is iceweasel in ubuntu 8.10 free software only mode or is it still firefox?
<Hobbsee> somehow, i can't imagine both forks getting maintained.
<s3a_> well iceweasel is icecat
<RAOF> Apparently not.
<s3a_> ok well some sort of free firefox should be added to ubuntu 8.10's free software only mode
<s3a_> and keep firefox in the normal mode
<IdleOne> it is simple enough for a user to install whatever browser they want but I think at fresh install time there needs to be a recognized ( by most users ) browser
<RAOF> I think it would be better to use Epiphany, anyway.
<s3a_> RAOF: i currently do use epiphany
<RAOF> Right.  All the fun of firefox, none of the trademark issues.
<s3a_> IdleOne: free software only users arent the same time of ppl tho
<s3a_> IdleOne: ppl that press f6 twice on boot usually no wat they want
<IdleOne> s3a_, true and those people already know how to install a different browser if they need to
<s3a_> IdleOne: ya but the point is, y should we have to make a million changes?
<s3a_> IdleOne: my idea doesnt interfere with normal users
<IdleOne> if we start trying to accomadate every type of user Ubuntu will become sooner then later a 6 cd install like other distro's
<Hobbsee> because they won't stick two almost identical browsers into main.
<s3a_> IdleOne: firefox and icecat are the same thing so basically no extra space is being used except for artwork which must be very small size
<Hobbsee> except that it doesn't work that way...
<RAOF> s3a_: No, they're not.
<s3a_> RAOF: icecat uses the source code of firefox
<Hobbsee> and ubuntu distributes binaries.
<RAOF> s3a_: No, it doesn't.  It's patched.
<IdleOne> s3a_, your idea is good and probably worth exploring but I dont see how adding another choice to the installer will help "new users" convert. all it will do is make things more complicated.
<RAOF> IdleOne: It's not a new choice; it's refining an existing choice.
<s3a_> IdleOne: new users wont use the free software only mode
<s3a_> IdleOne: bcuz they most likely havent been introduced to free as in freedom theory
<IdleOne> RAOF, new converts to linux don't want to be confused at install time. they want a point and click system
<RAOF> IdleOne: This option _already exists_.
<s3a_> wait wat option
<IdleOne> I am not the best person to be speaking on this subject anyhow
<RAOF> s3a_: The "free-software-only" option.
<s3a_> every1 talkin without addressing 1 another confuses me
 * Hobbsee suggests running debian, for the extremely free version, with a large chunk of documentation yoinked.
<IdleOne> I don't do any dev work so....
<s3a_> RAOF: well ya i no, i installed ubuntu 8.04 with this option
<s3a_> or a even better idea
<RAOF> s3a_: Yes.  IdleOne is arguing against this based on the mistaken premise that it will introduce a _new_ option.
 * RAOF is arguing against this based on "meh".
<IdleOne> s3a_, so what you want is the ability to install a browser that allows you to modify the source/artwork/icons and all that?
<IdleOne> RAOF, yes I was arguing that exact point not knowing the option already exists :/
<s3a_> load a bunch of apps that ppl want on a dvd and have them choose normal install as would a normal cd or advanced if they want to go thru the hell of making it their own (normal users can choose normal install and that will install a non-bloated OS)..just cuz the dvd can be bloated doesnt mean the actual HD install should be
<lymeca> Is this about Iceweael?
<s3a_> lymeca: well icecat
<s3a_> (formerly known as iceweasel)
<lymeca> Whoa Iceweasel changed names?!?
<s3a_> lymeca: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_IceCat
<RAOF> lymeca: No.  Diffenent project.
<lymeca> I'm checkin it out now
<IdleOne> what I would like is a browser name that is not animal in nature. "Internet Explorer" great name for a browser to bad it is owned by the wrong people. "Netscape" another great name. you read that name and you know what it is supposed to do. FireFox. how is that internet related?
<RAOF> IdleOne: What are you saying?  The internet is all about fire!
<s3a_> lol
<s3a_> ya and foxes
<s3a_> ..
<IdleOne> RAOF, mostly
<IdleOne> :P
<s3a_> ok but seriously, am i like the only 1 that believes in this idea? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/10780/
<cjb> s3a_: doesn't seem like a big deal to me.
<IdleOne> s3a_, me either
<s3a_> ok look
<cjb> The code is free.  Getting upset over trademarks is a waste of time.
<RAOF> s3a_: You'd probably be better off trying to get firefox removed from the free version, and replaced with epiphany.
<s3a_> heres wats more important than the artwork
<s3a_> the fact that icecat points to only free plugins such as gnash and doesn't have proprietary things like amazon in the toolbar
<cjb> um, firefox doesn't have amazon in the toolbar.
<cjb> oh, you mean the search toolbar
<cjb> that's a web search
<cjb> are you saying you don't use google, because it's proprietary?
<s3a_> lol
<cjb> if so, I'd love to know what you use instead.
<s3a_> well
<IdleOne> s3a_, at some point in time ever a "Only free software" user needs to go to a propietary site and buy something
<IdleOne> s/ever/even
<s3a_> ok but the plugin thing still stands
<s3a_> like look
<s3a_> adobe i dont think has 64 bit support
<s3a_> or not a good one
<IdleOne> if gnash did the job then I would use it
<s3a_> ya but for 64 bit, isnt it more worthwile to support a community project over adobe that u have to "yell at" for them to do sumtin
<RAOF> The firefox plugin installer offers non-free, gnash and swfdec in Intrepid (and probably Hardy).
<IdleOne> RAOF, it does
<cjb> yeah.  see, I think you're making my "huge waste of time" point for me here.
<RAOF> I kinda see what you're saying, but pulling in Iceweasel/Icecat is a lot of work for marginal gain.
<RAOF> You'd get much more traction with "don't install firefox, install epiphany instead"
<lymeca> Well I don't see any harm in packaging IceCat alongside Firefox.  Obviously Firefox should remain default in Ubuntu but there's no reason a Universe package couldn't offer the choice of IceCat.
<lymeca> Also, I think that people who really care about this shouldn't use Ubuntu.
<lymeca> But more choice is never a bad thing.
<s3a_> lymeca: wasnt that the point of gobuntu??
<s3a_> and f6 option was to copy gobuntu
<lymeca> Sure I suppose it was but...
<RAOF> lymeca: "More choice is never a bad thing" is one of my pet peves.
<RAOF> That statement is exactly wrong.
<s3a_> wat statement?
<RAOF> s3a_: "More choice is never a bad thing"
<lymeca> I don't think so
<lymeca> I mean another package in universe?
<RAOF> lymeca: Which won't get any security updates, I guarantee you.
<lymeca> Maybe if you install Firefox and IceCat alongside each other by default.  That would be bad and confusing.
<RAOF> Or, if it _does_ get security updates, is taking valuable time away from maintaining the useful part of Universe.
<lymeca> RAOF: This is merely going off of your opinion about wat is useful.
<Hobbsee> lymeca: do you have someone who is going to commit to continue updating it, if it's in the repository?
<lymeca> Isn't the Firefox package in 'main'?  Doesn't it also include Talkback?
<RAOF> lymeca: Indeed it is.  But my opinion is of slightly higher weight than an arbitrary person's, because _I'm one of the people who'll be asked to do this work for you_.
<s3a_> IceCat is made for ppl that choose the Free software only option and Firefox is made for those dont choose it so y not just do what i said..
<RAOF> s3a_: Because it's an awful lot of work.
<Hobbsee> lymeca: yes, it is.  i meant iceweasel, or icecat.
<s3a_> RAOF: the whole free software only was only 13 lines of code
<RAOF> s3a_: Which is why asking to have firefox removed and replaced by epiphany is a better thing to ask for.
<Hobbsee> s3a_: are you volunteering?
<s3a_> volunteering for wat epiphany?
<Hobbsee> [13:22] <Hobbsee> lymeca: do you have someone who is going to commit to continue updating it, if it's in the repository?
<RAOF> s3a_: Irrelevant.  It's going to be an entirely separate package.  It'll be a lot more work, for marginal gain.
<RAOF> Whereas Epiphany is _already_ in main, and is already nice and free.
<s3a_> so wats the suggestion if any?
<lymeca> Well I'll point out again that Ubuntu is one of the lesser places I would look to for true Free Software through and through, from binary blobs in the kernel to officially supported proprietary software to software in main being non-free.  Because it's so tainted already I would not personally put the effort in to packaging it for Ubuntu.
<lymeca> I would however, for Gobuntu.
<RAOF> s3a_: Ask to have Firefox removed from the super-free desktop, and replaced by Epiphany.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i presume that if they personally wish for something to go in, despite what they've been told, then they personally will be listed as the maintainer, and will have to update it.
<s3a_> well ive heard for gobuntu that gobuntu 8.04 would have epiphany
<s3a_> but it never got made
<Hobbsee> RAOF: which means it's not your problem.  although, if they don't maintain it, you can easily file a removal request.
<lymeca> Isn't Gobuntu dead or something?
<s3a_> well
<s3a_> lymeca: it needs ppl to test it
<s3a_> and report bugs
<s3a_> thats wat wikipedia or the wiki said
<s3a_> and lack of developpers
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Yeah, fair enough.  But we've got a fairly high bar for pulling packages, I think.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: depends.  if it's duplicated, and out of date...
<RAOF> ...mayhap :)
<Hobbsee> tis a pity i can't do removals.
<s3a_> is there a way to find out if developpers would still want to work on gobuntu?
<Hobbsee> email ubuntu-devel-discuss and ask?
<s3a_> cuz gnewsense is x86 only, has no 6 month release schedule and is not truly part of the ubuntu family
<s3a_> Hobbsee: do u no the exact email address to contact canonical or wtv if there is 1?
<Hobbsee> it looks like it is a gobuntu-devel mailing list, too
<Hobbsee> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Gobuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> that would be a good lot of people to get in touch with
<Hobbsee> s3a_: there are many.
<s3a_> Hobbsee: any website link?
<Hobbsee> s3a_: i can tell you though, that it'd be extremely unlikely they'd put another browser like firefox and epiphany into main, due to duplication of code, and the likely lack of maintenance it would get.
<s3a_> omg is there an easy startoff programming language i can learn so that i can actually take part in gobuntu's revival?
 * Hobbsee suggests emailing the above list, asking how to help.
<Hobbsee> and as for canonical, it depends what you're emailing about, as for the most appropriate place to send it
<Hobbsee> packaging is bash.  c++/c can be useful, as can python and perl.
<Hobbsee> depends what you're working on
<s3a_> Hobbsee: but wats the easiest so that i can start?
<RAOF> Knowing your way around a Makefile is important, too.
<Hobbsee> bash.
<Tanis1> bash or python i think
<RAOF> Make's also pretty easy.
<Amaranth> s3a_: gobuntu is being redone as an installer option in the regular ubuntu installer
<s3a_> Amaranth: ya i no thatr
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: I suspect we'll end up with webkit in main soon
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: mumble.  i'd forgottne about that.
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: GNOME is moving to it and KDE 4 of course
<RAOF> Given that Epihphany seems to be losing the gecko backend, and is in main.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: yes, isnt' it a backend?
<Amaranth> Everything in GNOME is running to Webkit as fast as possible
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> right, yes.
<RAOF> It's a pity gecko was so horrible to embed properly.
<Hobbsee> isn't webkit a backend, nto a "browser" that you launch itself?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Right.
<Amaranth> right but then epiphany is just a UI on top of it
<Amaranth> so...
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: right, so fortunately, my comment wasn't incorrect :)
<LSD|Ninja> If Intrepis is using the webkit backend for gnome, does that mean we can punt firefox? :D
<Amaranth> and I doubt gobuntu-specific stuff will be on the disc anyway (no space) so if it has to fetch it from the repos it can be in universe
<Amaranth> LSD|Ninja: Don't you dare try to take my awesomebar
<Amaranth> Firefox 3 is _good_
<Amaranth> Webkit is a better engine but Firefox is a better browser
<LSD|Ninja> whatever, will apt-get remove mozilla-firefox work without taking half of gnome with it in Intrepid?
<Amaranth> it does in hardy
<Amaranth> nothing that uses gecko should depend on firefox, it should depend on xulrunner
<LSD|Ninja> Oh, sweet
<linda_cute> does anyone know why my pidgin not in a panel when i minimized it..how can i add to panel?
<gnomefreak> linda_cute: what version of ubuntu and version of pidgin
<linda_cute> hardy heron
<linda_cute> latest pidgin
<gnomefreak> linda_cute: please ask in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> linda_cute: works here btw
<linda_cute> no one answer me on ubuntu
<linda_cute> and some of them said to ask in here
<gnomefreak> linda_cute: this channel isnt for Hardy suppot
<gnomefreak> linda_cute: if #ubuntu cant help you please see the ubuntuforums.org or #ubuntuforums channel
<gnomefreak> linda_cute: most likely its a simple bug and you should file a bug report on it at launchpad.net
<linda_cute> i see
<gnomefreak> linda_cute: bug report is best way but on my Intrepid and Hardy it works as expected
<greenpen> linda_cute: just to make sure, have you looked in the preferences of pidgin, first tab, show system tray icon?
<geek_inn2> will alpha 2 show changes
<geek_inn2> in visuals
<geek_inn2> on DATE>
<gnomefreak> geek_inn2: every release will show changes but gui changes you wont see until late in release
<gnomefreak> geek_inn2: they may change the theme but that is about it
<linda_cute> show system tray icon = always <---
<linda_cute> already do that
<gnomefreak> greenpen: linda_cute is on Hardy please dont help her in here
<bazhang> linda_cute, read the /topic here
<geek_inn2> any indians here
<bazhang> #ubuntu-in geek_inn2
<jianfei> hi, when is alpha 2 due?
<LSD|Ninja> Will Alpha 2 bring nVidia drivers?
<jianfei> LSD :-)
<LSD|Ninja> I figure the reason it doesn't have any now is because it uses 2.6.26 butthe problem between that and the nVidia drivers has been fixed I believe
<SwedeMike> has it been decided that intrepid will use 2.6.26 ?
<LSD|Ninja> Isn't it using preleases of that now?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Also, the nvidia (and fglrx) packaging is changing substantially in Intrepid.  They're no longer a part of linux-restricted-modules, and the packaging is still being finalised.  That's why there's no nvidia drivers yet.
<RAOF> Unless you mean...
<RAOF> !nouveau
<ubottu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<RAOF> Ha!
<SwedeMike> because I have hardware (via C7 motherboard) that seems to be stable with 2.6.26-rc8 (I compiled my own for hardy), which isn't stable with hardy stock kernel or 2.6.25.9, so if 8.10 will use 2.6.26, that's good news for me
<gnomefreak> thats why when i searched for that package i couldnt find it
<molgrum> hmm, is it normal that the new xserver packages is greyed out and every time i try a partial upgrade it fails?
<gnomefreak> molgrum: X is broken and will be for a while maybe today or as late as end of week but it should be good by tomorrow.
<molgrum> ok
<gnomefreak> so yes its normal its protecting you from removing X package
<molgrum> :)
<james_w> Is anyone else seeing /usr/bin/perl: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/perl5/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so: undefined symbol: Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr ?
<james_w> I can't find any bug reports
<gnomefreak> james_w: nope but i dont play with perl much you would have to give me a way to reproduce.
<gnomefreak> Has anyone tried opening text docs just by clicking on them and got an error (dont remember the error) but for some reason gedit should handle text docs but isnt being used something else is
<jonpackard> Has anybody tested LTSP with Intrepid yet?
<jonpackard> so X is broken.. anybody know if they want people testing it or should we just not update till they fix it?
<Hobbsee> it's all being updated - it should finish building soonish.
<seisen> probably use at your own risk
<Hobbsee> probably give it 24 hours, at least, then test
<jonpackard> much <3 for virtualbox snapshots.. I can make a snapshot and update without worrying about permanently borking my system =)
<jonpackard> ﻿Hobbsee: Thanks for the info!
<jonpackard> ltsp-build-client fails with intrepid.. http://pastebin.com/f3341ddcf for details
<jonpackard> ﻿Bug 246615 filed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246615 in ltsp "LTSP client installation ended abnormally" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246615
<cbr> when will X be fixed?
<henke> are the nvidia drivers getting removed from linux-restricted-modules?
<cbr> cbr is not pleased with the current situation :P
<james_w> henke: yes, see today's mail to ubuntu-devel
<henke> james_w: thanks, I'll take a look
<cbr> does anyone have info about the Xorg b0rkage?
<james_w> cbr: everything is being rebuilt, you should wait until tomorrow for it to shake out.
<james_w> or if it's a different problem then a little more context would be good.
<cbr> uhm.. tomorrow is an unsatisfactory timeframe :p
<cbr> signal 11, xorg segfaults or smth
<DanaG> I have a policy I like to follow: don't install packages until the changelogs are available.
<DanaG> It keeps me one update cycle behind, so I can avoid some of the possible breakage that may happen.
<henke> james_w: do you know which packages will carry the nvidia kernel modules instead?
<james_w> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-July/025738.html says -71, -96, -173, and -177
<james_w> nvidia-glx-173 etc.
<james_w> see https://edge.launchpad.net/~lrm-intrepid/+archive
<henke> james_w: thanks, that shows it better than the mail
<cbr> now the intel driver got fixed but for some reason kde4 compositing and evdev inputs wont work
<cbr> are those known stuff?
<cbr> now the intel driver got fixed but for some reason kde4 compositing and evdev inp
<cbr> shit
<humbolt> When disabling pulseaudio, do I have to change anything to make dmix and dsnoop the default pcms in hardy? I want the same behaviour like in gutsy!
<humbolt> Putting pulseaudio in an LTS release was a really bad decision!
<veeti123> i agree that
<humbolt> how can I get back to a gutsy like alsa system with dmix and dsnoop?
<humbolt> do I manually need to make dmix the default pcm or is this still there?
<Pici> humbolt: This is the support channel for Inrepid Ibex, if you need help with Hardy, #ubuntu is the place to be
<humbolt> Pici: ok, anyhow it is more likely to find somebody here who would know than in #ubuntu. and I would want to disable pulseaudio in ibex as well!
<linux1> evening folks
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-09
<ryanpg> so... now that the newest intel driver is installed... seems like some interesting things are going on
<ryanpg> I'm seeing some interesting visual effects when doing VT switches
<ryanpg> definitely a step in the right direction
<teethdood> I'm having probs with dpkg. http://paste.ubuntu.com/26145/  anyone can help?
<RAOF> Heh.  You've installed Debian's 2.6.25 kernel at some point?
<teethdood> yeah
<teethdood> looks like I'll have to create a fake initrd.img file then let it run through
<RAOF> Yeah, that'd work.
<teethdood> I ran "update-initramfs -k 2.6.25-custom -d -v" the darn thing says "not created by this utility". hmm it doesn't like my fake file
<RAOF> One of the options is "take over this initramfs"
<teethdood> I added the -t flag (take over this initramfs). same error
<RAOF> Eh.  Reinstall the kernel?
<teethdood> reinstall 2.6.25? I'd have to install some packages to build that kernel, but dpkg prevents me from doing so :)
<RAOF> Whoops.
<teethdood> RAOF: anything else I can try?
<RAOF> Manual deletion?
<RAOF> Alternatively; why is initramfs-tools trying to generaty /boot/initrd.img-2.6.25?
<teethdood> I have no clue. I compiled 2.6.25, removed it awhile ago. Everything was peachy until now
<RAOF> Is there a /boot/initrd.img-2.6.25?
<teethdood> no. it complains that there is no /boot/initrg.img-2.6.25    http://paste.ubuntu.com/26145/
<coder2000> anyone know if the kernel panic for 2.6.26 on virtual machines has been fixed?
<teethdood> so I created a fake one, but then it says it didn't create it so it couldn't delete it
<RAOF> Hm.  Dunno.
<teethdood> heh I'm gonna cp 2.6.24-19 to 2.6.25 see what happens
<RAOF> It's still going to try to update it, and fail.
<RAOF> This is my guess :).  Do you have 2.6.25 in grub, perchance?
<teethdood> no I don't
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> Still, dunno.
<teethdood> sudo update-initramfs -k 2.6.25-custom -d -vCannot delete version 2.6.25-custom: Not created by this utility.
<teethdood> heh I copied initrd.img-2.6.24-19 over to 2.6.25, then I also had to cp /lib/modules/2.6.24-19 over too for initramfs to run
<teethdood> everything is peachy now
<BUGabundo> hi guys.
<BUGabundo> I'm getting: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg_1%3a7.4~0ubuntu1_amd64.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: yes.  there's a fire somewhere in the world too.  why don't you put it out?
<Hobbsee> (both are giving about the same levels of information)
<BUGabundo> sorry Hobbsee
<BUGabundo> I'm discussing this right now on #ubuntu-x
<BUGabundo> trying to get the full log on pastbin
<Hobbsee> ah, okay.  may as well get them to solve it
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26159/
<mrtimdog> I've got red and white striped console on boot. I've tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup with various font options but no luck. Any clues as to why this is happening? I can still SSH in to adjust things.
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> me too mrtimdog
<BUGabundo> looks like a xtmas tree
<BUGabundo> eheh
<mrtimdog> That'll be the one :)
<Bernardo> hi
<Bernardo> on kde4/intrepid, after updating from kde4.1-ppa/hardy, the minimized applications icons are not visible.
<Bernardo> I only have white boxes or the panel icon repeated
<Bernardo> any idea on which package is broken/not updated?
<vhaarr> hey, with the latest xorg updates, gnome-panel and nautilus seems to segfault on startup in libgdk-x11.so or somesuch - anyone know if there's a way to get it working?
<vhaarr> Or if not, maybe someone could help me downgrade all the xorg packages, if I had a X up it wouldn't be a problem, but I have trouble doing it all from the tty.
<Unksi> vhaarr: xorg is broken atm (topic)
<vhaarr> Unksi: ah, darn, thought I read the whole topic before I queried, guess I missed it since I never really used irssi before.
<vhaarr> in any case that doesn't really help much.
<vhaarr> so, can I downgrade then?
<Bernardo> I am guessing the xorg problems are why I don't have application icons in the kde4 system tray applet
<vhaarr> the problem I've had with downgrading before is that I have to visit the FTP and manually download all the old deb files.
<Unksi> no idea, perhaps if the repos still have old packages or you still have them cached
<vhaarr> yeah
<Unksi> i think there might be a way to force apt to use a certain version, but dont know how
<Unksi> i remember seeing such option at synaptic
<vhaarr> indeed, but I don't have access to synaptic at the moment, only the terminal
<vhaarr> I have some old packages cached it seems
<vhaarr> I'll go try to downgrade
<Unksi> yea
<Unksi> thats a good idea, hope it works
<vhaarr> yep that worked, X started now, I just have to downgrade all the input drivers as well
<vhaarr> hang on
<vhaarr> Unksi: works fine indeed
<vhaarr> thanks for the help so far, I'll quit irssi and hop into X again :)
<molgrum> how would i migrate to nouveau instead of nv please? :)
<molgrum> i read that it's better
<gnomefreak> molgrum: you cant yet. You would need the launchpad PPA for the person that has it built but at this time doesnt matter X is broken so you wouldnt beable to install it successfully even if it was in repos
<RAOF> gnomefreak: Actually, X is fixed.  At least, it is for me ;)
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intrepid Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October.  For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Intrepid is ALPHA software, and we do NOT recommend users upgrade at this time.  Only developers comfortable with very significant instability and recovering from systems which have suffered up to total system failure should consider running Intrepid for now
<RAOF> Heh.  'night, Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<BUGabundo_work> is something wrong with nvidia-settings in Ibex 64bits?
<BUGabundo_work> both darkstar.ist.pt and MAIN give an error while downloading
<ph8> did i hear the intrepid alpha is out?
<ikonia> I can't see it
<BUGabundo_work> alpha 1 is
<ikonia> is it / where ?
<BUGabundo_work> alpha is expected by the end of tommorow or Friday
<ikonia> ok, so not yet
<BUGabundo_work> @bugabundo: lol forgot to change type=casper to type=fedora lol. reboot
<BUGabundo_work> sorry
<BUGabundo_work> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/
<BUGabundo_work> here it is
<ph8> i just installed a kvm copy, bugs all over the place
<ph8> gonna report a few
<coder2000> I can't get intrepid to run in virtualbox with 2.6.26
<coder2000> I get a kernel panic
<ph8> is it the BUG: soft lockup one?
<coder2000> I don't know.  link?
<ph8> it's not a bug yet, i'm just typing it up
<coder2000> BUG: unable to handle kernel
<ph8> lol
<BUGabundo_work> yeah... my intrepid is a bit shaky too
<BUGabundo_work> just tried fedora 9, and intrepid daily on inetboot, and both failed to an initram... don't know what's wrong
<BUGabundo_work> last week I could boot it...
<ph8> i might install hardy and try an upgrade over
<coder2000> thats what I did in virtualbox.  I don't have a machine to run it on otherwise.
<BUGabundo_work> naaa
<BUGabundo_work> I can't go back
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<Festor> alpha 2 when?
<BUGabundo_work> tomorrow or Friday, Festor
<BUGabundo_work> see the shedule
<Festor> ok, thanks
<BUGabundo_work> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo_work>  July 10th              Alpha 2
<hyperair_> will alpha 2 have nvidia working?
<BUGabundo_work> hyperair_: I just got a notification of an update
<BUGabundo_work> just instaled it... need to reboot to check if it works
<hyperair_> seroiusly?
<hyperair_> woo
<hyperair_> then i can get back to ubuntu
<hyperair_> ditch archlinux heheh
<BUGabundo_work> hyperair_: why aren't you on ubuntu?
<jonpackard> ﻿coder2000: Reboot your virtualbox guest a few times.. the error should only happen occasionally
<jonpackard> ﻿coder2000: also, make sure to stick with kernel 2.6.26.2.. see bug 246067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot after upgrading to kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246067
<yuriy> anyone able to install nvidia-glx-new on Intrepid?
<hyperair_> BUGabundo_work: that's because i refuse to use a compiz-fusion-less system
<BUGabundo_work> lolol hyperair_
<LSD|Ninja> So I take it all the drivers previously packages by linux-restricted-modules are being repackaged, not just nVidia? Will this mess be sorted out by Alpha 2?
 * LSD|Ninja just blacklisted ath5k thinking he could put madwifi in its place easily enough
<Unksi> LSD|Ninja: its going to get released tomorrow, i wouldnt build any expectations for that
<gnomefreak> RAOF: all X packages have been released?
<gnomefreak> they have been built already and in PPA's but will be released to archives today or tomorrow (last i heard as of early this morning
<gnomefreak> RAOF: they are still held back on the gb archives
<gnomefreak> nvidia is still not letting X upgrade im guessing same for other non-free drivers
<LSD|Ninja> I'm upgrading now and there aren't any holds this time...
<LSD|Ninja> why doesn't the quick search option in Synaptic work btw?
<linux__1> hiya ppl is anyone else having problem with wireless i just update and cant get connection back
<LSD|Ninja> I've been having wireless tgrouble but it's Intrepid in general, not anything recent
<gnomefreak> LSD|Ninja: i can upgrade but it will remove nvidia-glx-new xserver-xorg-video-cyrix xserver-xorg-video-imstt xserver-xorg-video-newport xserver-xorg-video-via
<gnomefreak> that makes X useless
<linux__1> oh i had no problem until today :-( , look like i will just have to wait
<LSD|Ninja> My wireless problems are due to Intrepid forcing ath5k on me and not giving me the option to use madwifi instead >_<
<gnomefreak> IIRC madwifi was removed or will be removed
<gnomefreak> there is a bug asking to remove it
<gnomefreak> oh wait i have someone that knows ;)
<LSD|Ninja> typical
<LSD|Ninja> It doesn't matter the free driver is a steaming pile the fact it's free means it's OK to remove the non-free one
<gnomefreak> im asking atm
<gnomefreak> once i check email it should be in there but im kind of tied up with dapper atm
<gnomefreak> lol he doesnt know what the outcome of it was but he remembers the topic
<jbroome> i have some awesome time speedup with the latest ibex in a KVM.
<jbroome> if this keeps up i'll have ubuntu+3 in about an hour
<linux1> right wireless problem was caused by the 2.6.26-3 kernel
 * gnomefreak wouldnt blame the whole kernel for one module
<gnomefreak> or even a package outside the kernel
<BUGabundo> hi there
<BUGabundo> I seem to have lost the scroll on my touch pad with todays update
<BUGabundo> is there a bug for it_
<gnomefreak> todays update isnt much to go on
<BUGabundo> ohh and I lost my keyb conf....
<BUGabundo> hummm
<BUGabundo> X11 updates suck
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: its not fully done yet thats why if you cant deal with breakage or cant fix it not a good diea to use it
<gnomefreak> X is only the first in a series of breakage to come
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> can't wait for it
<BUGabundo> lol
<gnomefreak> give us a few days we can have your intrepid box fail to load ;)
<BUGabundo> I can't set PT keyb
<hyperair> hello. does nvidia work yet in intrepid?
<BUGabundo> the window just closes when I choose it
<gnomefreak> hyperair: no
<BUGabundo> hyperair: yes
<hyperair> =(
<BUGabundo> it installs
<hyperair> what?
<BUGabundo> but no 3D accel
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: it doesnt work
<hyperair> lol
<gnomefreak> i have 3d
<BUGabundo> I have it installed
<BUGabundo> just rebooted
<gnomefreak> with nvidia but i did that weeks ago
<hyperair> in other words it doesn't work
<BUGabundo> and am using it
<gnomefreak> nvidia is failing to update
<LSD|Ninja> OK, that was interesting. Intrepid is either trying to give me a seizure or subliminally download an order to kill Steve Ballmer...
<BUGabundo> not to me
<hyperair> nvidia-glx right?
<BUGabundo> nVidia 8400 am G
<BUGabundo> 173
<hyperair> i'm using an old one
<hyperair> requires nvidia-glx
<hyperair> notice the kernel version there
<hyperair> what's yours
<hyperair> nvidia-glx's is 2.6.24*
<gnomefreak> LSD|Ninja: i can upgrade but it will remove nvidia-glx-new xserver-xorg-video-cyrix xserver-xorg-video-imstt xserver-xorg-video-newport xserver-xorg-video-via
<hyperair> so no go.
<gnomefreak> opps sorry LSD|Ninja
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.26-3-generic #1 SMP Wed Jul 2 21:54:36 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gnomefreak> hyperair: read above
<seisen> anybody get a white screen after it loads up in the Ubuntu after logging in?
<hyperair> gnomefreak what bout nvidia-glx
<gnomefreak> hint if it removes a package and doesnt replace it it is broken
<hyperair> ah.
<hyperair> yes i see it
<hyperair> in the dist-upgrade output
<gnomefreak> hyperair: give me a minte
<BUGabundo> wait for tomorrow
<BUGabundo> it should all be build by then
<hyperair> for some reason, my nvidia-glx is one version above the nvidia-glx in the repo
<hyperair> strange
<BUGabundo> no that much
<BUGabundo> you might have instaled manually
<hyperair> BUGabundo: are you saying that the source packages for nvidia-glx in 2.6.26 are ready?
<BUGabundo> or used a PPA
<gnomefreak> this is broken http://pastebin.mozilla.org/482152
<BUGabundo> don't know
<BUGabundo> but I have it installed
<hyperair> BUGabundo: no, strange because i didn't get it from a ppa. it came from hardy's repo.
<BUGabundo> come throuth jokey
<gnomefreak> nvidia-glx isnt the name of the packages it will be nvidia-glx-77 ect...
<hyperair> eh?
<LSD|Ninja> I'm refraining from touching any of the restricted modules until I know exactly what is going on with them, heh
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i have it installed because i did it before the X changes
<hyperair> so it'll be nvidia-glx-96?
<gnomefreak> hyperair: and so on yes
<BUGabundo> nvidia-173-kernel-source
<gnomefreak> there are 4 packages for nvidia-glx-* and thier own r-m packages
<gnomefreak> envy may use nvidia-glx but i dont remember
<BUGabundo> nvidia-glx ver> 1>96.43.05.
<hyperair> i'm using tw.archive.ubuntu.com. guess they're a bit slow
<BUGabundo> I have main
<BUGabundo> and lrm ppa
<hyperair> lrm ppa?
<hyperair> what ppa is that?
<BUGabundo> the one bryce mention in his email
<gnomefreak> here everyone not sure https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-July/025738.html
<gnomefreak> read that
<gnomefreak> hyperair: https://launchpad.net/~lrm-intrepid/+archive
<BUGabundo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu intrepid main restricted universe multiverse
<BUGabundo> #deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/timg-tpi/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<BUGabundo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lrm-intrepid/ubuntu intrepid main
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: fta doesnt have them
<BUGabundo> I kwno
<BUGabundo> I just did a tail on my sources
<BUGabundo> with the keyb set to USA
<BUGabundo> things tend to take longer to do..
<BUGabundo> and no scroll on thouchpad...
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yours is working because you are using non official sources so please dont say its fixed
<BUGabundo> sorry
<gnomefreak> yuck i remember why i didnt stick with dapper :(
<BUGabundo> I-am using public information mention on the dev ML
<BUGabundo> synaptics doesn't tell me from where it came
<hyperair> gnomefreak: why?
<hyperair> you mean synaptic
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: mine aint 100%
<BUGabundo> no 3D accell yet
<gnomefreak> hyperair: X isnt fixed
<BUGabundo> can't get compyz to work
<hyperair> synaptics is the driver for laptop touchpads i think
<hyperair> BUGabundo: if you don't have 3d accel that means nvidia driver isn't working
<hyperair> because nvidia driver comes with 3d.
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> typo
<hyperair> you're either using nv or nouveau
<BUGabundo> well, jokey shows it...
<hyperair> ...yeah that's because all it cares about is the package manager. i think.
<BUGabundo> dunno
<BUGabundo> so it seems Ill have to wait for X to be fixed
<BUGabundo> bah
<hyperair> and it's jockey
<hyperair> i'll just sit by in archlinux and wait until it's fixed i guess
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> trying alphas gets us this
<hyperair> yeah.
<hyperair> when intrepid comes out i think i'll go reinstall ubuntu or something
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> I-ll have to reinstall with alpha2
<BUGabundo> I didn't do a proper dist/upgrade from hardy
<BUGabundo> and I still don't have my WiFi intel abgn 4965 working
<BUGabundo> lots of ppl have their fixed....
<BUGabundo> in my bug report, a commenter mention that it might be the scripts
<BUGabundo> and not the kernel...
<hyperair> hmm is it possible to connect to a wireless n network from ubuntu?
<hyperair> i know b and g are possible
<hyperair> but i'm not sure about a and n
<DanaG> Odd.. NetworkManager can't do vlans.
<hyperair> what's odd about that
<DanaG> I mean, I make the vlan interfaces manually with vcontrol, but networkmanager doesn't see them as NICs.
<DanaG> s/NIC/interface/
<hyperair> well. i don't see networkmanager seeing tun/tap interfaces either so no big deal
<DanaG> Having it see tap interfaces was bad when I tried it last.
<hyperair> what>
<hyperair> it isn't supposed to see them
<DanaG> There was one package version that did, during Gutsy or Hardy development.
<laughtear> hey buddies,i want to try intrepid ibex, should i or not?
<jbroome> no
<Unksi> laughtear: if you need to ask that question, no
<jbroome> not on your main machine
<laughtear> Unksi ok
<Unksi> expect severe problems and breakages with it
<laughtear> jbroome: why not on my machine? :)
<laughtear> ok
<laughtear> i have an amd64 3000 and nvidia chipset mainboard, and 2 hdd's and nvidia 6600gt graphic card.... i really wonder about it a lot especially after seeing the screenshots..
<laughtear> now, someone please tell me which one fits best for now (or the least bad..:))
<jbroome> uh, what?
<laughtear> you've heard.. (read)
<jbroome> run hardy 32bit until october
 * linux1 is confused
<laughtear> jbroome: i now using hardy 64 with almost no problem...
<laughtear> sorry for my english...:D
<Pici> laughtear: Ibex is not stable and will not be stable until close to release. Unless you are ready to fix any issues that you come accross and log the appropriate bugs, I cannot reccomend that you run it
<laughtear> Pici: ok, thank you very much..:)
<shirish> hi all, is anybody having issues with going into GNOME-session?
<shirish> for I'm having, can somebody look it up
<seisen> I get a white-screen after logging in
<seisen> it shows the wallpaper for about 3 seconds
<shirish> seisen: welcome to the club ;)
<seisen> did you file a bug report shirish?
<shirish> seisen: yup, did although don't know if it should have been filed under gnome-session or something else altogether.
<seisen> ok
<shirish> seisen: bug #247003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247003 in gnome-session "gnome-session crashed on Intrepid 8.10 alpha 1+" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247003
<shirish> seisen: see if you are having the same issue, if yes, add stuff on top of it.
<unstable> Is Intrepid going to have support for doing installs with XFS, and not just ext3?
<WelshDragon> Hellooo :) Anyone managed to get nVidia drivers working yet?
<DanaG> People on forums have, for the 173.something -- but not for older ones.  =(
<G_009> there were a few interesting xserver upgrades today
<gnomefreak> WelshDragon: its not ready yet
<WelshDragon> Hmmm kk.
<gnomefreak> WelshDragon: when X gets fixed fully nvidia will be working. in process of changing names and modules
<marijus> any one can tell me how to get compiz working with direct rendering on intel i915???
<gnomefreak> marijus: hardy or intrepid
<marijus> intrepid
<gnomefreak> you may have to wait for that
<gnomefreak> marijus: compiz most likely is gonna need to be respun on new X packages
<marijus> atm i only get white displays... with a working cube tho
<WelshDragon> Is there a score which is considered "safe" when using aptitude full-upgrade? Or do the scores have a more indepth meaning?
<gnomefreak> that doesnt change my comment
<gnomefreak> WelshDragon: use apt-get upgrade only if you are on hardy and upgrading to intrepid dont
<gnomefreak> WelshDragon: using dist-upgrade is gonna break your X
<WelshDragon> Ok...But what do the scores actually mean?
<gnomefreak> WelshDragon: read what they do with the packages that need to be upgrade
<gnomefreak> d
<gnomefreak> WelshDragon: that should explain it all
<gnomefreak> WelshDragon: first score being the best in most cases
<DanaG> I use the aptitude UI.
<DanaG> sudo aptitude  (no parameters)
<marijus> you mean compiling compiz on new X packages? @gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> marijus: yes but since X org went through major changes i would expect a bit more work than just re compiling
<gnomefreak> but X is first to be fixed since nothing else works without it in  GUI setting
<marijus> gnomefreak: ok i see... thank you!
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: what is gonna happen with compiz and X? need respin or changes due to X changes
 * gnomefreak knew he wasnt here
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: why would it need changes for X?
<gnomefreak> damn
<WelshDragon> fail, heh
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: code changes?
<Amaranth> white screen is mesa
 * gnomefreak not sure how compiz relies on X packages
<Amaranth> just like any other window manager or opengl application
<marijus> Amaranth: is there a fix in rc-3
<Amaranth> marijus: as far as i know it's just a build issue
<gnomefreak> we just had mesa updates a day or 2 ago
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> I'm on OS X
<Amaranth> but i know it's not a compiz problem
<marijus> we have rc-1... rc-3 was released 2 days ago
<gnomefreak> just before X breakage ;)
<gnomefreak> or same time
<marijus> i mean mesa
<Amaranth> probably need to rebuild drivers against the the new X and mesa
<coder2000> it seems X was fixed last night.  Although the kernel update didn't fix the issue in VirtualBox.
<linux1> and for me theres a problem with the rtl8187 drivers
<coder2000> that sux
<gnomefreak> coder2000: problem is all of X isnt fixed, and as for kernel modules you may have to wait until they get l-r-m back to the way they want it
<coder2000> its alpha.  I'm not complaining too bad
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-10
<gluer> tried do do an upgrade from 8.04 LTS to Intrepid...crashed and burned! LOL
<riddlebox> what kernel is intrepid using?
<AmyRose> gluer: You know, that just proves that Linux ain't ready for the desktop! :3
<AmyRose> (just kidding, of course)
<Pici> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.26.3.4 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Pici> riddlebox: ^
<riddlebox> Pici, cool
<riddlebox> I am getting so sick of messing with my pinnacle 800i card, I am so close to risking an upgrade to intrepid to see if it will work, it is supposed to work in 2.6.25
<Vegar> wouldn't it be easier to just install the intrepid kernel in hardy?
<riddlebox> I am not using hardy, gutsy
<RAOF> riddlebox: Well, you'll need to upgrade to hardy to upgrade to intrepid anyway.  Why don't you see if it works in Hardy?
<riddlebox> it doesnt work in hardy
<riddlebox> I already have a bug report in, and a kernel developer for ubuntu has said they will not fix it
<riddlebox> but I guess I could upgrade to hardy then install the kernel for intrepid
<RAOF> That doesn't sound like a wonderful idea to me, but could work.
<RAOF> If it's fixed in 2.6.25, it should work with intrepid's kernel.
<RAOF> Just be aware that things may break.
<riddlebox> it just sucks, i have compiled the drivers and stuff, but for some reason do not have audio, so i am wondering if it will work with the kernel
<RAOF> You'll need linux-ubuntu-modules and possibly linux-restricted-modules, too.
<ASULutzy1> Whoops, I got disconnected, sorry bout that. Anyway, has anyone else had any problems with Virtualbox? I can't boot my XP .vdi's. They boot fine in Hardy but in Intrepid they go to the XP screen "safe mode, safe mode with command prompt, ..., boot normally" and no matter what I choose it immediately blue screens... Any ideas?
<ASULutzy1> Also, any idea why smbmount doesn't seem to work in Intrepid but works just fine in hardy? Output can be found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26342/
<td123> does anyone know if alpha 2 will fix the pulseaudio no sound problem?
<RAOF> td123: If it's not fixed for you now, no.
<RAOF> Also, what pulseaudio no sound problems? :)
<td123> Oh, pulse audio wasn't working but when I switched it to alsa, it works (sound)
<ASULutzy1> Nevermind on the smbmount problem, apparently it changed from uppercase to lowercase... that's odd. Still no luck with virtualbox though, anyone else experienced any problems with it?
<td123> RAOF: will intrepid have a website dedicated to problems with it or will it just be the launchpad database?
<RAOF> td123: Launchpad, of course.
<td123> RAOF: ubuntu 8.04alpha had a website of some sort where you can tell about your experience and add comments/bugs about your experience.
<RAOF> td123: There's qa.ubuntu.com, but that's only for testing the candidate ISOs, basically.  Things like "Does it install?", which need special handling.
<td123> nvm I found it, it's http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<td123> thanks for your help RAOF
<Jordan_U> What are the chances of kernel-based mode setting being available in intrepid?
<rsk> Jordan_U: 5%
<Jordan_U> :(
 * Jordan_U will stick with fedora I guess
<DanaG> Ugh, PulseAudio sounds like crap if I use the "simultaneous" device... even if I only have one physical device to actually send it to.
<RAOF> :(
<DanaG> By "crap", I mean horribly crackly -- like somebody talking into a microphone while also EATING it.
<DanaG> Or something like that.
<DanaG> If I use the bare device, it sounds fine.
<DanaG>  main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted
<DanaG> W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted
<DanaG> I am in pulse-rt....
<RAOF> Hm.  Odd.  Bug filing time! :)
 * Hobbsee assumes it's not trying to come thru the pcspkr?
<DanaG> Nope.
<RAOF> Oooh, maybe that's it.  Simultaneous, through alsa + pcspk?
<DanaG> WOrks fine if I use the bare device.
<DanaG> I blacklisted the pcsp one.
<RAOF> Awwww! :)
<DanaG> It sounds like rather horrid clipping.
<DanaG> On the positive side... I just found a new torture method.  =þ
<RAOF> You don't have the stream volume set to 200% or something silly?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I have default sample channels set to 6, so perhaps it's adding channels incorrectly.
<DanaG> But I haven't usually had this issue, even when using the "combined" sink with 6 channels.
<DanaG> Speaking of which... the channel map on the combined sink is wrong.
<DanaG> !audible
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audible
<DanaG> Bummer: latest X broke even glxinfo.
<DanaG> And bluetooth headsets simply don't work.
<Hew> Could someone tell me if Alpha 2 will have a Live CD version?
<Hew> (or if the daily images now do)
<Hew> For the benefit of this quiet channel, the consensus is that Live CDs are now available http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<alex_mayorga> hello everyone, I recently took the plunge to Ibex, looks like bug #121111 was reintroduced somehow in the kernel
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121111 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy Tribe 3 CD don't load on Dell Inspiron 1501" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121111
<alex_mayorga> right after I update my laptop won't boot until I added 'nolapic_timer nohz=off' to the menu.lst, is this a regression?
<alex_mayorga> this was on Ubuntu 2.6.26-3.9-generic
<alex_mayorga> shall I file a new bug or re-open the old one? thanks in advance
<linux1> hmm ,nfs problem's afoot
<linux1> anyone know what this means mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<TheInfinity> linux1: it means that your rpcd has a problem
<TheInfinity> perhaps you forgot to install it, perhaps it just has a bug
<Hellow> is this the proper chat to discuss developing interpid?
<Hellow> intrepid*
<RAOF> Hellow: Bang on.
<molgrum> is the nvidia drivers going to work soon?
<RAOF> Discussion about that right now in #ubuntu-devel :)
<molgrum> am i invited? :P
<molgrum> i don't have anything to say anyway
<molgrum> ;D
<DanaG> damn Flash... I can only view ONE video per Firefox session... and then the rest go grey.
<sigma_> is alpha2 out yet?
<gnomefreak> sigma_: no
<simi> hi, i want to try kubuntu 8.10 but i want to install only the core(i do not want to install openoffice or other applications), i need a how to for installing a custom system like in debian
<RAOF> simi: Install from the Alternate CD, and do a server instal.  That'll get you a pretty much bare-minimum system.
<simi> RAOF: i belive it do not ask  if i want to install the server only and i do not seen a link to the server cd for 8.10, i belive that is posible using the alternate kubuntu cd but i am not sure
<RAOF> Yes, it's possible with the alternate CD.
<simi> RAOF: then i should read the installing manual
<RAOF> I think it's an option from the boot menu.
<gluer> installed intrepid from cd install worked perfect, then installed updates, now when booting gui screen goes blank, cant fix, any ideas?
<gluer> using a compaq nx6320 laptop
<gluer> using sirc to ask these questions lol
<DanaG> vesafb has been replaced by uvesafb.
<DanaG> and uvesafb needs 'v86d'
<gluer> danag: was that directed at me? how do i replace uvesafb?
<gluer> actually quite a lot of fun using lynx and sirc down here ;-)
<DanaG> oh wait, GUI goes blank?  Are you speaking of just the boot screen, or actual Xorg?
<DanaG> uvesafb is only for the console.
<DanaG> For the latter, other people may be able to help better.
<gluer> danag: not the boot screen once the gui kicks in screen goes blank
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> ANyway, I must go to bed now.
<DanaG> Thu Jul 10 03:02:59 PDT 2008
<gluer> cheers
<DanaG> handy thing, that /exec plugin.  =þ
<gluer> whats that?
<DanaG> A plugin for pidgin, that lets you run commands and dump the output to chat.
<DanaG> Like that, which was 'date'
<gluer> ahh
<DanaG> Handy for such things as "dmesg | grep NVRM"
<DanaG> [   13.928943] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:43:17 PDT 2008
<DanaG> and for "uname -a":
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.26-3-generic #1 SMP Wed Jul 2 21:56:15 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<gluer> that is cool
<DanaG> Just don't use it for things that should be pastebin'd.
<gluer> im on the same kernal as you
<gluer> lol all i need is a text base IM and im set
<DanaG> 'finch'
<Paolo88> hello
<Paolo88> where i can find the news on intrepid?
<Paolo88> nothing?
<negge> I just finished installing Ibex alpha 1 in VMware Workstation, problem is after entering my password nothing happens, I never get to the desktop
<negge> any ideas why this is happening?
<gluer> hi, any idea why my compaq nx6320's screen goes blank when booting gui on  2.6.26-3? after upgrade from  2.6.26-2?
<gluer> does anyone have any ideas, how to fix this? i just reinstalled and dont wanna reinstall the updates in case it breaks again :-)
<gluer> there are compiz and xorg updates..maybe thats it
<negge> wow, after logging in with failsafe terminal and managing to update everything I can't click Options at the login screen and when I login I get a message askig something about my default desktop type and no matter which button i press it freezes
<negge> guess I'll have to check back in a month to see if things have gotten better:p
<null_vector> yay, nvidia works again
<gluer> how?
<molgrum> woot!
<rsk> nowai
<klerfayt> I thought I would ask if xorg version 1.5 is already available in intrepid, if not then how soon?
<gluer> klerfayt: why do u need it?
<klerfayt> gluer: to see if one bug is fixed
<gluer> which bug?
<klerfayt> bug 189958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189958 in libsdl1.2 "sdl and evdev for mice does not work (xorg 1.4)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189958
<gnomefreak> klerfayt: 1.4 is in Intrepid atm for most if not everyone
<gnomefreak> X is still going through alot of changes
<klerfayt> gnomefreak: how many months to go?
<gluer> anyone know how to fix my gui blank screen issue?
<klerfayt> gluer: what drivers, which desktop
<gluer> i upgraded intrepid to 2.6.26-3
<gluer> compaq nx6320
<marijus> gluer: are you using compiz?
<gluer> no, just a default fresh install, then i run the updates and reboot..
<gluer> all goes blank
<gluer> sorry how do i check which graphics card i have?
<seisen> I have that problem in kubuntu and ubuntu both with intel graphics
<seisen> lspci gluer
<gluer> yeh i think its intel
<gluer> yep intel
<marijus> i have it if i start compiz with compiz --replace
<gnomefreak> klerfayt: oct.
<klerfayt> thanks
<marijus> with  LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace compiz works as usual
<gnomefreak> klerfayt: as for when new X dont know
<marijus> metacity also works
<marijus> btw im using intel i915
<gluer> mines a 945
<gluer> is there an app like envy for intel? ;-)
<seisen> both of mine are 945
<gluer> seisen: i turned of desktop effects will that help?
<seisen> I have no idea sometimes mine boots into the  login screen and then screws up or it loads the splash screen get messes up
<seisen> you can try it and see if that is the problem
<gluer> seisen: yep i just installed the updates so i will try again
<seisen> ya let me know if that is the problem
<gluer> lol if im not back you know why
<seisen> ya a black screen of nothing
<gluer> lol
<gluer> well im using sirc :-)
<seisen> fail?
<gluer> seisen: yeh
<gluer> lol
<seisen> mine does it off and on in Kubuntu and ubuntu lets me login then starts loading the wallpaper then a white screen of nothing
<gluer> seisen: same thing here (white screen) after i see the desktop and wallpaper for a sec
<seisen> it will load in failsafe gnome without any problems
<seisen> its the only way I found that it works
<gluer_> seisen: yeh im in with failsafe
<marijus> seisen: if you using gnome try thisat the white screen... press alt-f2 and type: metacity --replace
<marijus> you will not see anything tho...
<seisen> alt+f2 doesn't work or at least it doesn't appear to work
<marijus> but it should bring you back to metacity... hopefully....
<seisen> interesting let me try that
<marijus> at least it works for me...
<gluer_> marijus: does that have to done every time?
<seisen> so is this an intel problem than?
<marijus> not sure... mesa problem they say...
<marijus> seisen: let me know if it worked
<seisen> alright go get up and go to desktop
<seisen> yep it worked marijus
<gluer_> is it a permanent fix?
<seisen> most likely not
<marijus> no... the problem that the session starts with compiz... but compiz doesnt work with xorg so well atm...
<seisen> more like a temporary fix until they fix the problem
<gluer_> just wondering if that has to be done everytime i restart
<gluer_> will try mine now
<marijus> seisen: you can try to start compiz with: LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace
<marijus> in a terminal
<seisen> ok let me try
<seisen> fails
<marijus> what is your output of glxinfo?
<gluer> seisen: thats weird i didnt have to do anything, is working but compiz is off
<seisen> well the very first entry is Failed to initialize TTM Buffer manager
<marijus> direct rendering: yes or no?
<seisen> yes
<marijus> strange
<pheeror> SKIP_CHECKS=yes
<pheeror> just a blind try, no idead if it helps you or not
<seisen> fails
<marijus> fails with what message?
<pheeror> so wait for a new version of drivers for your gpu
<pheeror> i'm also waiting - but for .26 kernel to boot on my machine
<gluer> pheeror: ah yes.. patience
<gluer> :-)
 * pheeror isn't kernel hacker (yet)
<pheeror> btw isn't TTM dead? I may be wrong but I've read that it's going to be replaced by GEM
<marijus> me too read this
<Bernardo> seisen: I have the same problem (blank screen) with kubuntu, but sometimes it starts
<Bernardo> If I do a reboot I am sure to get a blank screen, if I start from power off half of the times it shows kdm
<seisen> thats originally what ubuntu was doing at first
<Bernardo> I also have a intel chipset (945)
<td123> what about that chipset?
<td123> (I have it too)
<Bernardo> blank X screen sometimes (at least I have it and I thought that was seisen problem)
<wers> is it just me or did the ubuntulooks engine just got faster?
<td123> does anyone know approximately what time alpha 2 is supposed to be released
<jbroome> when it's ready
<cjb> Hello.  Is X fixed yet?
<cjb> (and if so, will dist-upgrade work, or do I have to do something manually?)
<pheeror> update-manager -d is more sexy anyway
<cjb> it would be if X worked!
<pheeror> ah
<pheeror> then I suppose that doing dist-upgrade is meaningless without editing sources.list
<pheeror> if you are running intrepid (I hope you do as something so basic for desktop distro as X is broken) and want to update your system the safe-upgrade is preferred
<coNP[uni]> rl
 * DanaG still has working X... just not working OpenGL.
 * molgrum same here
<DanaG> And even 'glxinfo' fails.
<daekdroom> Update-manager isn't showing up 8.10 when I run update-manager -d
 * cjb is running intrepid and has broken input -- mouse and keyboard don't do anything in gdm.
<geek_inn2> hey i have little problem
<geek_inn2> i created fonts folder,.fonts in home dir but desktop fonts wont change
<daekdroom> Hm. Will Alpha 2 be delayed like Alpha 1?
<Jasperus> hello
<geek_inn2> i think its obvious that no sign of alpha2
<jasperus> yeah
<jasperus> but
<jasperus> i hope its released
<daekdroom> I can't download Alpha 1.
<daekdroom> It doesn't show up on update-manager
<jasperus> update-manager -d
<daekdroom> doesn't work
<jasperus> hmm
<jasperus> no idea then
<pheeror> aptitude update
<pheeror> maybe
<pheeror> don't know how update-manager works though
<jasperus> anyone know
<jasperus> if crossover is worth 40 bucks
<daekdroom> Strange.
<daekdroom> I had to put update-manager to update the package list so it could show.
<jasperus> are you trying to install the alpha on your main pc?
<daekdroom> yes.
<daekdroom> but I probally will cancel it halfway :p
<jasperus> heh it was way to unstable for me when i tryed it
<jasperus> i caused a kernel panic when i installed awn
<pheeror> nice, on cdimage there are *live* intrepid cds
<jasperus> well it was on virtualbox
<jasperus> so i didn't really care
<daekdroom> They were supposed to be released along Alpha 2.
<pheeror> i should buy a dvd recorder ;-)
<jasperus> why
<daekdroom> jasperus, I'll download some packages and cancel it from time to time, to make it easier when I definetly upgrade
<pheeror> to test it or real hardware
<pheeror> on
<pheeror> daekdroom: you are kidding us, aren't you? ;-)
<jasperus> lol
<daekdroom> pheeror: not really.
<jasperus> what the hell
<daekdroom> My ADSL is idle most of time.
<jasperus> how would that work
<daekdroom> It worked when I wasn't sure to upgrade from gutsy to hardy.
<daekdroom> I kept cancelling the upgrade during the downloads, and some packages weren't upgraded.
<jasperus> i had the worse time upgrading from gutsy to hardy
<jasperus> i was stupid and installed beta 2 on my real pc and it had a issue
<jasperus> with my hardware
<jasperus> then i had to reinstall
<daekdroom> I reinstalled gutsy 3 times after upgrading to Hardy.
<daekdroom> I'm good at breaking the system.
<jasperus> heh
<geek_inn2> u mean u like hardy or gutsy?
<jasperus> i hated hardy at first
<jasperus> brb
<daekdroom> I liked hardy, except by the fact fglrx has a bug with my vboard in it.
<jasperus> are any ubuntu devs in here
<Konstigt> has any devels seen bug #243933? it's about not beeing able to boot intrepid when you're on VirtualBox.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243933 in linux "Problem with ubuntu 8.10 and VirtualBox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243933
<jasperus> Konstigt
<jasperus> it works for me in virtualbox
<jasperus> what does it do for you?
<Konstigt> jasperus: check out the bug
<Konstigt> jasperus: cannot boot, the linux kernel reports a bug
<jasperus> alright
<jasperus> i had that bug
<jasperus> all i had to do was reboot the VM
<jasperus> what i found out though was
<jasperus> for me, at least if i leave focus of the VM (ie hit ctrl to move out of it) it would always give me issues, but if i keep it as my constant window it would work fine
<jasperus> sounds really stupid, But that works for me.
<daekdroom> jasperus: VBox guest drivers bug, perhaps?
<jasperus> Could be.
<Konstigt> jasperus: yep, that actually works for me too.
<jasperus> haha
<jasperus> its so strange right?
<DigitalNinja> Is Alpha 2 coming out today?
<DigitalNinja> According to the Itrepid release schedule Alpah 2 should be out today. What's the story? Where is Alpha 2?
<Konstigt> jasperus: indeed..
<Konstigt> DigitalNinja: haven't seen any announce on the MLs yet so probably not. what's the hurry?
<DigitalNinja> No hurry
<DigitalNinja> Just want to know where it's at so I can download it when it's released.
<DigitalNinja> I thought that was going to happen today.
<Konstigt> ok. join some announce ML and you'll know as soon as it's ready.
<DigitalNinja> Where is the ML at?
<Konstigt> don't know but check the wiki
<DigitalNinja> I found a list ML's
<daekdroom> Will I regret if I use Alpha 1 in a desktop?
<RAOF> You'll regret if you don't have a backup system, certainly
<Dana1> I've heard some people mention breakage of Xorg; I've just had breakage of OpenGL.
<daekdroom> Alpha 2 is out.
<daekdroom> or atleast is supposed to be.
<daekdroom> There are Alpha 2 links on the wiki already.
<jasperus> can you link me?
<DigitalNinja> deakdroom: I searched for it but couldn't find it
<jasperus> please?
<DigitalNinja> Where's the link
<DigitalNinja> We must have it
<daekdroom> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview
<jasperus> Konstigt
<daekdroom> This wiki page mentions link to Alpha 2.
<daekdroom> But it's 404.
<jasperus> you should post that as a fix for the virtualbox issue
<DigitalNinja> deakdroom: does this mean it's not out yet
<jasperus> daekdroom give it maybe
<jasperus> a few hours
<daekdroom> DigitalNinja, It means it's about to be aviable, I guess.
<DigitalNinja> I see
<DigitalNinja> Thanks for the info
<daekdroom> It even mentions Ubuntu and Kubuntu CD Images are larger than a CD.
<Konstigt> jasperus: already done, i've written a comment on LP
<jasperus> could you link me?
<Konstigt> link to this? < ubottu> Launchpad bug 243933 in linux "Problem with ubuntu 8.10 and VirtualBox"  [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243933
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243933 in linux "Problem with ubuntu 8.10 and VirtualBox" [Undecided,New]
<jasperus> Yes, thank you.
<jasperus> i had lost the link for the bug
<jasperus> oh you credited me
<jasperus> thank you.
<p2p> helllo
<jasperus> Hello
<p2p> there is a bug with xorg and ati non propietary drivers?
<p2p> i've got in the log that can't load dri2 module
<RAOF> p2p: I don't know.  That's why you're testing :)
<RAOF> Right.  That DRI2 warning is harmless, and will be going away.
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-11
<p2p> its not a warning, its an error
<daekdroom> DRI2 for ati?
<RAOF> Ok.  That harmless error is harmless, and is going away.
<p2p> yes
 * daekdroom jumps like a kid.
<RAOF> daekdroom: No.
<daekdroom> Aw.
<p2p> but X doesn't load anyway
<RAOF> p2p: Then it's not the dri2 error that's causing it.
<daekdroom> RAOF: I thought I was going to have decent videoboard support
<RAOF> daekdroom: No one has DRI2 in intrepid.
<RAOF> Because libdrm still haven't decided on a memory-manager, and DRI2 requires one.
<p2p> I've got both errors
<p2p> Failed to load module "dri2"
<p2p> and RADEONHD AtomBIOS returned 12 Grey Levels
<RAOF> Right, the DRI2 error is normal, and I'm typing this from an X server which has spat the DRI2 error out.
<p2p> and the 12 Grey Levels error?
<RAOF> The second doesn't exactly sound like an error.
<RAOF> Also, try ati rather than radeonhd
<RAOF> Pastebinning the whole Xorg.0.log might be a winner, but I'd start by trying the ati driver rather than radeonhd.
<p2p> ok, with ati works
<p2p> but I don't know why with this xorg intrepid version doesn't ends properly ati-propietary.sh
<p2p> it doesn't ends with installation ok
<RAOF> p2p: I'm not sure what you're actually saying.  But the answer may be that the fglrx driver doesn't work with xserver 1.5?
<daekdroom> xserver 1.5?
<daekdroom> Wasn't it 1.4.1?
<RAOF> No.
<daekdroom> I'm pretty sure I read Alpha 1 had 1.4.1
<RAOF> It might have.  We have 1.5 rc5 now.
<p2p> yes RAOF
<p2p> it doesn't get installed
<daekdroom> Well. Maybe fglrx supports an older version of xserver, because I read at unnoficial wiki it had intrepid support
<p2p> how can I downgrade xorg version? :S
<RAOF> By using Hardy.
<p2p> there is no way back, i'm on intrepid :S
<RAOF> Then use ati until a package of fglrx is built for Intrepid :)
<p2p> that's what i'm going to have to do
<daekdroom> .......
<daekdroom> Great. Upgraded to Vbox 1.6 before installing intrepid in a VM and now I don't even have Vbox :p
<jasperus> strange
<p2p> thanks a lot RAOF
<jasperus> i installed virtualbox
<jasperus> and it is not in my menu
<daekdroom> I installed Vbox from Sun's website.
<p2p> i prefer new vmware 2.0 rc1
<p2p> it doesn't take as much of recurses like vbox-ose
<daekdroom> I heard its performance is better than Vbox's
<p2p> for my single centrino works really better
<daekdroom> I get an error. "A disk read error ocurried"
<daekdroom> I think I might have lost my VM's HD.
<jasperus> nice
<p2p> I've also lost my wireless interface updating to intrepid
<p2p> even using old kernel
<p2p> I can't see my ath0 interface doing an iwconfig
<td123> so where is alpha 2?
<daekdroom> Its supposed to be out.
<daekdroom> CD Image shows 404 but Wiki links to it.
<Amaranth> Every time you ask the release is delayed 2 hours
<daekdroom> Great.
<td123> Amaranth: so is it out yet? :P
<daekdroom> Let's delay 6.10 for 2 months.
<daekdroom> and push it to 6.12
<Amaranth> how do you delay edgy?
<td123> lol
<daekdroom> *8.10
<daekdroom> My brain is not multitasking optimized
<td123> you mean you STILL don't have pthreads?
<daekdroom> youtube + fixing a virtual machine + making jokes about ubuntu releases don't scale well.
<jasperus> lol
<td123> daekdroom: wiki links to alpha-2 image?
<daekdroom> td123, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview
<td123> ahha, so it will come out soon, nice
<daekdroom> hopefully
<p2p> i've lost my madwifi drivers even loading old kernel
<td123> p2p: did you try reinstalling?
<p2p> reinstalling what?
<p2p> i don't know why ath_pci kernel module doesn't have been installed
<p2p> as with old kernel version
<p2p> and also kwin messed up and wasn't installed
<td123> p2p: have you tried reinstalling madwifi?
<p2p> ok, i've noticed atheros driver has changed it's name
<p2p> madwifi-tools?
<p2p> or reinstalling madwifi from tarball?
<p2p> i've tried but gives me an error when making make install
<p2p> this error td123
<p2p> http://pastebin.com/m40e3314
<td123> p2p:  are you using a developement version of madwifi?
<p2p> no .9.4
<p2p> i've installed sharutils, build-essential and bin86
<td123> ya, well that error message doesn't mean there is something wrong with your tools
<p2p> i'm going to try with subversion version
<td123> p2p: that just means that __skb_append is defined after it is used.. the compiler doesn't know about that function yet
<p2p> i'm going to try another version of madwifi package
<p2p> ok, with subversion at least compiles
<p2p> td123 now that I have compiled madwifi what should I do?
<td123> well I don't know the correct procedure, normally make install to install it.. but you have to read the readme and docs that come with the drivers
<p2p> yes, I've done make and make install
<p2p> but still don't localizing wireless mi wireless adaptator
<p2p> i've modprobed ath_pci module...
<td123> p2p: I really have never installed madwifi.. you have to help yourself from here :) I would just be doing the reading for you if I kept helping
<p2p> ok, thanks a lot anyway
<p2p> my interface now seems to be a wireless interface but doesn't scan
<gQuigs> I recently upgraded and it worked for a while, but now many permissions errors have appeared
<gQuigs> I can't seem to figure out where they came from
<gQuigs> for instance klogd doesn't start with permission errors
<gQuigs> and I can't log in with my non-root account because it can't cd to my home directory
<gQuigs> if anyone has any suggestions on what to check, it would be appreciated
<G_009> try   sudo nautilus  (in a terminal)  on your 'non-root' accnt
<gQuigs> I can't get into my non-root account
<gQuigs> sudo is also broken
<gQuigs> On another machine: -r--r----- 1 root root 655 2008-06-13 13:34 /etc/sudoers
<gQuigs> on broken one: -r--r----- 1 root root 470 2008-06-15 01:36 /etc/sudoers
<gQuigs> changing that just gives me this: root@homer:/home# sudo
<gQuigs> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0650, should be 0440
<G_009> !permissions | gQuigs
<ubottu> gQuigs: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Jpratt> Hey Everyone, I have tried installin 8.10 several times everytime on boot it throws out a bunch of text and saying Kernel Panicked.
<p2p> I don't have konqueror on dolphin and even I had to install kwin when I upgraded to intrepid
<p2p> what packages should I install?
<gQuigs> oh.. ok... but it's still giving me a permission error
<Jpratt> p2p atleast you got it to boot >.>
<DanaG> Heh, "security badge" doesn't make me think of "lock channel volumes together"
<DanaG> I mean, what does audio balance have to do with security?
<Jpratt> I cant even Boot it to install it
<Jpratt> I tried installing in a VirtualBox same
<Jpratt> And so i was like okay install hardy upgrade packages, all the same Crap >.>
<G_009> try another disc and chksum it too
<Jpratt> I have tried 2 disks an image and the actual thing
<Jpratt> It doesnt give me any menu just says "Kernel Panicked" along with a bunch of other Crap
<G_009> you can check cd integrity from the installation menu. did you check there were no errors in it
<Jpratt> I have tried 2 disks, an image and a CD (sorry just looked confusing to me so i changed it), It doesnt Get that far, The Only "Install i have been able to do is an upgrade
<Jpratt> I would enjoy using it and Helping to make it better, Report Bugs and Stuff because I love Ubuntu
<jonpackard> Anybody know if Alpha2 is still coming today?
<td123> jonpackard: looks like another bump in the road
<shirish> hi all, any idea if I want to find a package to which a certain file/binary is part of, how do I find out that?
<shirish> for e.g. if I want to find about /usr/bin/ls  as to which .deb its part of
<Hobbsee> dpkg -S
<shirish> Hobbsee: I tried that, atleast for this one it doesn't work
<shirish> Hobbsee: shirish@Mugglewille:~$ dpkg -S /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<shirish> dpkg: /etc/X11/default-display-manager not found.
<shirish> Hobbsee: while the file is there in /etc/X11/
<RAOF> shirish: That means it's not in any installed package, or is possibly generated at install time.
<DanaG> What is it that actually broke OpenGL?
<RAOF> In what way is it broken, incidentally?
<RAOF> It'll be a linear combination of new X and new mesa.
<DanaG> glxinfo       ...         Error: glXCreateContext failed
<RAOF> Oooh, cool.
<DanaG> ......     X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<DanaG> And Locking assertion failure, with a backtrace starting in libxcb-xlib.
<RAOF> Maybe something needs a rebuild.
<RAOF> Maybe things are just messed up.
<DanaG> Well, at least X itself is fine.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the transition from vesafb to uvesafb may throw people for a loop; luckily, I read (present and past tense both work) the change logs.
<DanaG> I saw uvesafb, and remember having tried it (and the precursor vesafb-tng) before, so I knew what to do.
<wers> is it just me or did ubuntulooks gtk got faster?
<RAOF> I think it might be you.  Unless being built against a newer cairo makes a big difference.
<wers> i think, it did make a big difference. I used to have a hard time with it before because of my jurassic specs
<DanaG> Hmm, are you actually using the ubuntulooks engine?
<wers> DanaG, with the classic Human theme, yes
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> My theme: http://picpaste.com/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png
<wers> DanaG, I used to use Nodoka to. IMO, it's one of the best engines
<DanaG> If I could get Murrine to look the same, I'd use it.
<DanaG> Aurora is pretty cool, too -- but the glossy progress bars clash with the non-glossy $EVERYTHING_ELSE in the theme.
<RAOF> I don't like Aurora.  Maybe it's just that I haven't found a decent theme using it, but it's a bit too... big.
<wers> DanaG, aurora's too heavy for me
<DanaG> s/pretty/reasonably/
<DanaG> yeah.
<wers> it's very good but it's not polished enough and it's a resource hog
<DanaG> It is bulky, compared to Nodoka and others.
<wers> yeah. I'm waiting for improvements to the New Human theme
<wers> i think, it has a nice future but they just really have to fix usability issues or else, it's not going to be nice
<td123> does anyone know why alpha 2 is getting delayed?
<RAOF> Is it getting delayed?
<cjb> well, alpha1 was delayed
<cjb> it seems reasonable to delay alpha2 if you're trying to have the same amount of time between alpha releases
<td123> RAOF: I think so, since alpha 2 was supposed to be released today but its already 10pm here @ illinois
<RAOF> td123: And in GMT+0, the timezone that counts, it's now 3AM
<td123> RAOF: :P so it's officially delayed
<Hobbsee> not enough testers
 * Hobbsee points at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing#head-23b21b368030f6c1c8d2dd33a06da8cef41e0573
<DanaG> Here;s the theme I use when in Windows: eminence
<DanaG> http://www.wincustomize.com/zoom.aspx?skinid=5758&libid=1
<td123> DanaG: how much memory does your windows take up from fresh boot?
<DanaG> I haven't checked my memory use, actually.
<p2p> thats an xp DanaG ?
<DanaG> That's not a screenshot of my own desktop, but that theme does work with Windowblinds 6 under both XP and Vista.
<DanaG> I've never found a theme I like more than that one.
<DanaG> And I haven
<DanaG> I haven't yet found a theme I like more than my orange Nodoka theme.
<DanaG> Odd: I have two copies of "Blank DVD-ROM Disc" on my desktop.
<DanaG> argh, and now brasero is unkillable.
<DanaG> Even with -9.
<DanaG> Even as root!
<DanaG> Argh!
<DanaG> sr 12:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
<RAOF> Everyone loves D state!P
<RAOF> Kernel patches to un-unkillable such processes are incoming, I seem to recall.
<DanaG> We need a "PLEASE*******DIENOW" signal.
<DanaG> And I need my firewire CD enclosure to work.... it doesn't.
<DanaG> Works fine in Windows.
<RAOF> SIGKILL _is_ that signal.
<RAOF> The problem is that the program code isn't actually being executed at all, so there's no chance for it to even recieve signals.
<DanaG> How about a "remove process from memory" possibility?
<DanaG> Instead of signaling it to die.... just make it cease to exist.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: isn't that called the power button?
<DanaG> Nope, that's ALL processes.
<DanaG> And why is there still a "Blank DVD-ROM Disc" on my desktop even after I turn off the enclosure?
<DanaG> Argh!
<DanaG> Fine, off I go to boot Windows.
<emma> DanaG: I wonder if this might be something you would be interested in --- http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-restart-ubuntu-safely-when-it-is.html
<DanaG> Better idea: different enclosure.
<Hobbsee> emma: it apperas that DanaG wants to kill one process, not all of them...
<ionstorm> why hasnt intrepid been released on time?
<ionstorm> is there some serious issues or something?
<RAOF> You mean the Alpha?
 * crdlb notes that it is not yet October
<ionstorm> yes
<ionstorm> alpha of course
<RAOF> My, the intrepid kernel _really_ doesn't like unpacking tarballs.
 * Hobbsee wonders why X didn't work.
<Hobbsee> i could switch to a vt, and just got a black screen
<mouz> Hobbsee: using kvm?
<Hobbsee> mouz: nope
<mouz> Hobbsee: anyway some mention it in bug 243677. That bug is about kvm, but the broken X could be non kvm. I do not have the issue (which is strange; I'm up-to-date). I wonder whether a bug should be filed or maybe that's one thing they are busy with anyway.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243677 in kvm "intrepid kernel 2.6.26-2-generic (amd64) won't boot as kvm guest" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243677
<mouz> (broken X mentions at the bottom)
<geek_inn2> alpha 2 is where
<RAOF> Everywhere.
<laughtear> HEY, I NEED ATTENTION!  please...
<laughtear> i want to talk to somebody who develops ubuntu (for now intrepid ibex). that's important for a user (a human being)
<laughtear> (not that much, but it is for ubuntu)
<rsk> chek launchpad laughtear
<rsk> to get in contact
<laughtear> rsk: how, where?
<rsk> on the internet
<laughtear> ain't there any in irc servers?
<rsk> im sure they are but not so much acticity here
<rsk> might have to wait a while
<rsk> best is to state what you are wondering
<rsk> so they can answear whenever they are cheking here
<laughtear> rsk: i just woke up, yesterday nite i tried intrepid ibex, now it's what i'm using to talk here. everything looks fine (at least gonna be fine) but one thing i'm afraid going to be forgotten again...
<laughtear> rsk: you and all people probably know that today we use a mouse that has at least 2 keys.. and we are used to drag and drop by these buttons, but in ubuntu this could be done only with one on the left. why?. is unix unable to?... i think not, it's been several years ubuntu is being used at home, and this is a foolish mistake.
<rsk> right-key is for alt + mouse2
<rsk> to drag windows
<rsk> try it
<rsk> it's one of the nicest things in gnome imho
<laughtear> rsk: i know that buddy, and i'm not in the mood of being haved fun of (sorry for bad english, this is from istanbul)
<rsk> no problem
<laughtear> rsk: for me, this is an issue that should be solved. and second, in both Mac osx and Windows there is an option to rename files by clicking and waiting on the file name. this is sometimes so much necessary for people who is dealing with bunches of files...
<laughtear> rsk: here, the rite click is not enough for that...
<gnomefreak> laughtear: what do you need help with?
<laughtear> rsk: do you and anybody hear?
 * gnomefreak cant hear you but i see you typing
<laughtear> gnomefreak: i need to be a developer but have a long way to learn stuff you know... for now i just say my opinions...
<laughtear> gnomefreak: ;)
<gnomefreak> laughtear: if you want help with becoming a dev please try asking in #ubuntu-motu but they will most likely giv eyou the links im about to
<gnomefreak> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<gnomefreak> laughtear: those links will help you get started
<laughtear> gnomefreak: ok buddy, but please tell these everyone, i will too (at least as a ubuntu loving user).
<LSD|Ninja> So, is Alpha 2 late yet? o_O
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: No, because it's been delayed to Friday :)
<LSD|Ninja> 18th?
<RAOF> 12th.
<LSD|Ninja> The 12th is Saturday
<LSD|Ninja> even in assbackwards america land
<RAOF> Quite true.
<RAOF> I may mean the 11th.
<LSD|Ninja> It's currently 16:58 on the 11th where I am which is why I'm wondering whether it's late or just being released on assbackwards americaland time
<RAOF> Canonical _remains_ based in the UK, on GMT+0.  It's about 9am there.
<molgrum> how's nvidia going?
<Unksi> closed
<molgrum> you mean it's done?
<molgrum> Unksi
<Unksi> that they are closed ;) there seems to be some new packages, so i guess they are going to be working soon
<molgrum> ah ok, nice
<RAOF> I think they work right now.
<RAOF> As long as you're using new enough ones.
<LSD|Ninja> Will my GF2MX be orhpaned in Intrepid? That would be... unfortunate
<molgrum> RAOF: i have all sources checked, and security is added as third-party cause of a bug
<molgrum> what package exactly is it that keeps nvidia from working?
<RAOF> Security is empty, anyway.
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: Only if nvidia don't update their drivers.  Aren't proprietary drivers wonderful?
<molgrum> hehe
<LSD|Ninja> RAOF: nVidia dropped support for GF2s ages ago, what I'm wondering is will nvidia-legacy survive into intrepid or not because I don't have anything to replace that card with and it's not strictly important that that machine run Linux so...
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: We've now got 4 drivers (nvidia dropped support for geforce 5 in their latest drivers)
<RAOF> Your GF2MX will be supported by _something_ until the end of time.
<LSD|Ninja> good to know :)
<afflux> morning
<yuriy> hmm nvidia-glx-new still not installable
<yuriy> though the .26 kernel now boots
<pheeror> nice, what error did you get before?
<daekdroom> Alpha 2 isn't out yet.
<daekdroom> >.<
<pheeror> tomorrow
<geek_inn2> are we there yet
<jasperus> nope
<td123> does anyone know the ubuntu testing channel?
<jasperus> td123 what do you mean?
<td123> jasperus: nvm
<jasperus> Alright
<td123> jasperus: it's #ubuntu-testing
<jasperus> Thanks.
<daekdroom> Anyone else having kernel panics when running Intrepid under Vbox?
<nand> daekdroom: I used to, while loading the live CD
<nand> strangely, removing and reloading the CD on vbox fixed the pb.
 * nand is wondering if it is a vbox issue
<daekdroom> I had them while loading the alternate CD, but it disappeared. during 2nd boot it happened again.
<nand> yeah, in fact I was using the alternate CD too
<molgrum> nvidia drivers?
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-12
<pheeror> no thanks
<molgrum> :)
<pheeror> (:
<teamcobra> does intrepid make a nice xen dom0?
<teamcobra> or does it support running as a dom0 at all?
<ASULutzy> Sure it's been asked 100 times today, but not in the MotD so... When is alpha 2? :)
<afflux> ASULutzy: the images are still being tested
<ASULutzy> afflux: Thanks
<afflux> ASULutzy: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-July/000449.html -- I think it still has about 12 hours ;)
<ASULutzy> afflux: Hmmm ok, and when it is ready, will it be available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/ ?
<afflux> I think so
<luis> ...hello :)
<luis> I need help to install drivers for a genius webcam
<atma__> Any one know why i am getting a white screen after i login through gdm ?
<atma__> ..... very talkative i see
<RAOF> atma__: Because your 3d drivers aren't working, and you're running compiz.
<atma__> RAOF: i am running on a compaq presario c500 i don't think there is any 3d drivers, also i tried removing compiz but same problem
<RAOF> Can you expand on "white screen"?  Do you have a mouse?  Can you log in in "failsafe" mode?
<atma__> RAOF: failsafe works, yes i have a mouse
<RAOF> Right.  So, your 3d drivers are broken, and compiz is loading.
<atma__> RAOF: ok i will try that out but one more issue
<atma__> RAOF: that was on my presario machine but on my asus f9sg i am getting real ugly responce. Just as we were speaking i was updating on the asus box and then i just heard "bewwwwwwww" and red and black screen any ideas on that one ? its like the linux red screen of death
<RAOF> No idea.  Also, linux doesn't have any equivalent to the blue-screen; X is divorced from the kernel, so it's not actually possible :)
<atma__> RAOF: thats soooo weird i just got that f'ed up screen then i reboot and now boots up ? hella strange... * I love the development versions makes me feel like i am on windoze :)
<atma__> lol
<WelshDragon> Quick Q...How do i go about skipping the password check for gksudo? I've already set it up for sudo but it doesn't work for gksudo.
<atma__> WelshDragon: i am under the impression that if you skip it with sudo you can run anything from there as root sudo -i
<daekdroom> RAOF There's black screen of death. X hang up :p
<WelshDragon> What i mean is...If i type sudo <cmd> It'll never ask me for a password...But if an application is launched with gksudo instead of sudo it's still asking me...Can't figure out how to stop it asking.
<atma__> daekdroom: the point that RAOF was making that the BSOD kills your computer but in linux X and system are not one
<RAOF> Actually, I what I meant was "we can't implement something as useful as the BSOD".
<atma__> Lmfao
<atma__> RAOF: leave it up to me i will create the first BSOD for linux :)
<atma__> ok RAOF, thanks for your help much appreciated i am going to go play on new 8.10 YAY!!
<daekdroom> atma__, the only way to get out of X hang up is ssh/remote access or reset. Not everyone uses ssh
<atma__> daekdroom: well if you programed a daemon that catched the keys pressed and when they get the combination of alt+ctrl+del then it takes you to tty1 console then no :P
<atma__> forgive me but i am being stupid, please excuse me and thanks again RAOF ;)
<daekdroom> atma__, Really. X hang up doesn't let you switch to tty1.
<RAOF> And kernel panic won't let you SSH, either.
<daekdroom> Kernel panic is something we can call black-and-white line of death
<atma__> lol
<taku> hey there :)
<taku> could anyone tell me if, using intrepid alpha1, he(she) manages to get an ipw2200 wifi card working ?
<daekdroom> *it
<taku> ?
<krsnadasa> RAOF: hey (atma) ok i am on the asus machine now but how do i get compiz working ? i have a nvida 9300m on this machine
<RAOF> You need to install the nvidia drivers.
<RAOF> nvidia-glx-177 should work, I believe.
<krsnadasa> RAOF: through envy?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> Why through envy?
<RAOF> By installing the nvidia-glx-177 package.
<krsnadasa> RAOF: from respiratory ?
<RAOF> Yes.  Where else?
<krsnadasa> i must admit you are ruff but sure the hell to the point ;) i like it
<krsnadasa> and once again thank you
<krsnadasa> RAOF: ummm i got the glx nvidia drivers but how do i install them ? i ran nvidia-xconf and then restarted X and the resoultion got messed up and when i click nvidia settings it says i havent installed it right ?
<RAOF> You may wish to restart, but simply installing the 'nvidia-glx-177' package and running 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' worked for me.
<RAOF> You may also need to install the linux-headers package, now that I think of it.
<krsnadasa> i have the headers they come by default
<krsnadasa> maybe i need to restart
<krsnadasa> be back in a little
<krsnadasa> RAOF: restart is magic ;) thanks once again. Do you know how to change default server/channel in xchat or know of better irc client ?
<teethdood> alpha2 is out!
<teethdood> I guess it's time for me to make the jump
<jonpackard> ﻿teethdood: woot! thanks for the heads up!
 * Hobbsee raises an eyebrow
<Hobbsee> teethdood: citation needed.
<teethdood> Hobbsee: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/
<Hobbsee> it's not on ubuntu-devel-announce yet
<Hobbsee> which is when it's officially released.
<jonpackard> hmm still no desktop image.. no biggie but weren't they planning to release one?
<Hobbsee> they're not working
<teethdood> Hobbsee: why can't we get a jump on it? :P if it's there it's out
<jonpackard> hehe.. this brings me back to the days of breezy before live install images =D
<Hobbsee> because they may remove it from there, if they find something major.
<Hobbsee> and also, because the mirrors are all trying to get it soon too
<Hobbsee> the latter being more likely
<teethdood> I'll do the upgrade path, not gonna be pretty but I doubt many will jump on it
<RAOF> There it goes, now on the ML.
<maco> when can we expect alpha 2 desktop isos?
<maco> i dont want to install until at least alpha 3, but playing with live cds sounds fun
<teethdood> hardy broke my tv tuner, so I want to try intrepid asap...in other words, tonight
<teamcobra> heh, I would put it on my server, but no thanks ;)
<teamcobra> I did w/ hardy alpha and thugged it out like a champ though ;)
<h3sp4wn> hardy was useless on my xen vserver
<teamcobra> yeah, I don't think I'm going to go w/ xen on this box, kvm instead
<h3sp4wn> and the version of ocaml in hardy is(was) borked
<teamcobra> xen has given me _headaches_ for the past 2 days, and I've set it up fine on older hardware
<h3sp4wn> This is remote - slicehost they are pretty good
<teamcobra> yeah, I pulled my colo box for the weekend, redoing everything on it
<h3sp4wn> Is kvm really mature enough for that either I dunno
<teamcobra> (mainly to take advantage of vm's)
<h3sp4wn> I would use Solaris Express community edition given half a chance
<teamcobra> prob w/ sxce + nexenta is the hardware support
<h3sp4wn> All my hardware at home is supported
<teamcobra> nexenta's new alpha is based on hardy for userland, opensolaris kernel w/ zfs... but it doesn't work w/ the sata controller on my motherboard
<teamcobra> ahhhh, then it'd be a decent server choice, just for the zfs space advantage... but zfs needs an extra 1gb of ram just for overhead
<h3sp4wn> I have 4gb ram in the box that I use as a home server
<teamcobra> this box is a phenom (2.2ghz on each core, forgot the model), 8gb ram, 2.5tb hd space
<teamcobra> if you're using a raid, zfs is sweet... but really, I don't care for solaris too much, and they really want to come out w/ a linux distro killer
<h3sp4wn> So why not pick up a decent sata controller
<teamcobra> yeah, but if I'm going to do that, why not go all the way, buy a hw raid controller, and install proxmox ve ;p
<h3sp4wn> I have 2 zpools one for root and one for storage - all fine
<h3sp4wn> linux stuff running under xen perfect
<teamcobra> anyway, to the previous point... they want to make a linux distro killer, but it'll never happen, have you tried using, for example, glassfish?
<teamcobra> the interface is half decent, the reliability kinda sucks (large applications come up every other server start, etc)
<h3sp4wn> Thats a tech demo that is all - Most of the stupid stuff gnome does gets reverted by Sun which is useful
<teamcobra> and in general, sun's stuff is kinda half-assed ;p
<teamcobra> I tried _hard_ to like glassfish, and get it to play nice
<teamcobra> but tomcat proved to be 100% rock-solid
<teamcobra> does kvm work w/ solaris?
<h3sp4wn> I would say the opposite of the half-assed comment really - sometimes its slightly more cumbersome for the administrator to do stuff but the solaris kernel is still being copied from by linux in a half-assed way even now (current examples CFS, Containers, Group Scheduling that I can think of) there is nothing like zfs or dtrace
<teethdood> <--taking the upgrade plunge, prepared for horrific death. Good luck to me
<teamcobra> but then there's zones..... since solaris doesn't have a true alternative to kvm (unless you pay for a commercial license of VBox)
<teamcobra> good luck teeth
<teethdood> thanks teamcobra
<teamcobra> and xen in opensolaris isn't really that great (can't comment about the commercial version), it kinda bites
<teamcobra> zfs is _sweet_, but really, distributed fs's are the future
<teamcobra> and zfs is tied to the physical box
<teethdood> zfs allows for networked drives no?
<teamcobra> yea, and I believe lustre uses it
<teamcobra> but w/ linux, not quite sure exactly how they have their setup running
<teamcobra> I do know that it is zfs + linux
<teethdood> I have 10+ desktops in my office with 500GB HD each, doing nothing but booting the OS up. Such a waste of space. ZFS in the kernel would be awesome
<teamcobra> *shrug,* I'm just wary of using too much Sun stuff (like being dependent on their os) in my server environment... I'm sure their commercial vers of Solaris run nicely on all sun hardware, but that's a pretty big dependency, and the horrible usability of OpenSolaris is like the first hit of (shitty) smack
<teamcobra> teeth: yeah, but zfs's overhead is BAD
<teamcobra> I mean, the linux community has some of the best engineers in the world
<teamcobra> I've seen a few distributed fs
<teamcobra> and while they're not in use now as much as zfs, they don't take 1gb of ram just for fs activities ;p
<teamcobra> (it doesn't _require_ it, but it won't outperform a standard raid unless you feed it properly)
<tritium> teamcobra: I'm not sure how many of them have engineering degrees
<teamcobra> nexenta is as good of a step in the right direction that opensolaris can hope for
<teamcobra> tritium, but does the piece of paper really matter _that_ much?
<tritium> yes
<teamcobra> and I'm sure sun employs its fair share of non-phd's
<teamcobra> trit: as opposed to someone who taught themselves how to code, knows his field by heart because he's immersed himself in it?
 * nickrud thinks tritium is an engineer ;P
<tritium> coding != engineering
<teamcobra> tritium, not always, no
<tritium> nickrud would be correct ;)
<teamcobra> but the implementation matters as much as the idea, and it
<teamcobra> also isn't impossible for someone to learn by all of the example out there..... ex: some 15-year old kid is out there somewhere reading kernel-devel lists and teaching himself the ins and outs of the kernel and in general, best practices for a _lot_ of different situations
<teethdood> some ass of a neighbor is lighting up fireworks like the 4th of July, making my dog go nuts
<tritium> teamcobra: that's still not engineering.  That's coding.
<tritium> Engineering is based on first principles.
<teamcobra> and those principles are documented and out there for someone to teach themselves
<tritium> Yes, one could teach themselves engineering.  Coding is still not engineering.
<teamcobra> tritium, the first example was a bad one
<tritium> Nor is obtaining an MSCE, or equivalent.
<teamcobra> obviously, as engineering is the first stage, before the first line of code is (or should be) written
<tritium> *sigh*
<teamcobra> the only point that I wanted to make is that while a large corporation can hire a ton of very bright folks with all of the right credentials on paper, it is still possible for a large group of very dedicated people to outperform them, even though on average, the number of degrees in the latter crowd may be less. nothing more, nothing less
<tritium> I agree with that, teamcobra.  :)
<teamcobra> and OpenSolaris's terrible end-user experience (and by end-user, I mean admin, as that's it's target) is proof ;p
<tritium> heh
<teamcobra> there's _loads_ of geniuses @ sun ;p
<teamcobra> but either it's an intentional crippling (which I really don't think is the case... or at least hope not), or just plain not eating their dogfood ;p
 * teamcobra has been experimenting w/ different distros/os'es all week and making plenty of mental notes ;p ;p
<teethdood> I almost jumped ship to fedora cuz of my stupid tv tuner...but intrepid is gonna solve all that...in about 2 hours!
<teamcobra> teeth: bust out kernelcheck, and build a custom kernel
<teamcobra> w/ the drivers you need
<teamcobra> I only recommend kernelcheck because it's impossible to screw up ;)
<tritium> teamcobra: which tuner?
<teethdood> teamcobra: I did, and initramfs was giving me fits
<gluer> hi, is there an update to get nvidia working?
<teamcobra> teeth: woah, it should the proper initramfs entries upon installing the kernel-image package in dpkg
<teamcobra> teethdood, what tuner?
<teethdood> teamcobra: PCTV HD pro stick, 800e I think. My fault for not checking the compat list first
<teamcobra> (dpkg calls mkinitramfs before updating grub)
<tritium> Ah, USB?
<teethdood> tritium: yeah, laptop, so had to do usb
<tritium> Cool.
<teethdood> I'm assuming intrepid alpha2 here uses 2.6.25+ so I can build a module for it. 2.6.24 didn't play nice
<maco> 2.6.26 actually
<teethdood> ah nice :)
<teamcobra> anyone here really get their hands dirty w/ kvm networking?
<Jordan_U> Just curious, is the reason why there is no Desktop CD for Alpha 2 because there was trouble getting the image under 700 meg?
<maco> Jordan_U: thats what it says online...that its oversize
<maco> dont know what page
<maco> i was looking over crimsun's shoulder
<emma> Hi Amaranth
<emma> :)
<Amaranth> hi
<Jordan_U> The alternate install CD uses parted rather than fdisk, correct?
<krsnadasa> can some one help i am having problems with iwl4965
<krsnadasa> anyone?
<gnomefreak> krsnadasa: for hardy?
<krsnadasa> no ibex 8.10
<gnomefreak> most likely its due to borked kernel
<krsnadasa> borked?
<gnomefreak> once kernel gets fixed maybe than try it. Honestly its not smart using ibex yet unless you are a developer and even than most still running chroots
<gnomefreak> borked == broken
<krsnadasa> well it was working till i tried to upgrade compat-wireless but can't seem to get it working again
<gnomefreak> krsnadasa: if you find something that doesnt work please file a bug report on it since there isnt anything we can do to fix drivers until beta, Its a vvery very very bad idea to add hacks to your intrepid system since the fix once in repos has a big chance of getting caught up in you hack
<gnomefreak> krsnadasa: does it work if you remove compat-wireless?
<krsnadasa> gnomefreak: Error inserting iwlcore : Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<krsnadasa> and same error for iwl4965
<gnomefreak> krsnadasa: your better off filing a bug.
<krsnadasa> that makes me feel like i am giving them a problem i they don't need because it is of my doing
<gnomefreak> krsnadasa: what did you do to cause this?
<gnomefreak> did you build your own kernel? do you use the kernel from repos
<krsnadasa> repos
<gnomefreak> 04:12 <       krsnadasa > gnomefreak: Error inserting iwlcore : Unknown symbol  in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) <<< tells me its a kernel module issue
<krsnadasa> yea thats what it is but how do i fix it ?
<gnomefreak> krsnadasa: if you didnt install outside packages or build your own FILE A BUG
<gnomefreak> krsnadasa: have to fix the parameters in the kernel/kernel modules and rebuild if your asking how to fix it your not gonna beable to fiz or build your own kernel with the fix in it
<gnomefreak> krsnadasa: kernel is very tempermental and not very easy unless you have done it a few times before.
<krsnadasa> i have compiled multible kernels on debian and ubuntu
<krsnadasa> but when it comes to modules i get a little lost because i havent used linux in 6 years now and back in the day it was bad to build with modules
<gnomefreak> krsnadasa: than fix it, but beware your kernel may not work nor get updates if you dont do it right.
<krsnadasa> ok i was hoping to find someone with a little more knowledge but thanks any way ;)
<gnomefreak> krsnadasa: try your hand but i would back up everything. I dont have all day to help with kernel issues today, most of our kernel guys will not be here today at all or tomorrow. if you expect it to get fixed than file a bug or they are likely not gonna see the issue
<krsnadasa> yea thanks i removed the headers and reinstalled them and i am going to see if that works
<krsnadasa> do you happen to know if there is some magic command that say "install the modules again" or is that done when i do a make install with compat wireless ?
<krsnadasa> iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rxq_stop
<krsnadasa> gnomefreak: i guess that is a no
<gnomefreak> ok who is using intrepid + nvidia or without nvidia? i need test done on something so i can find out what is causing sound to play
<th1> Hi, I read the announcement from June 28 of Intrepid Alpha 1, and the link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/alpha-1/ is broken (also the ubuntu and xubuntu links), where are the images??
<gnomefreak> th1: go for alpha 2
<th1> ah.. maybe update the announcemnet pages? ;)
<gnomefreak> might have released a1 links with a2 links
<gnomefreak> th1: what page?
<th1> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha1 and others that link to it
<th1> also front page of kubuntu.org
<gnomefreak> give me a minute
<th1> ok, downloading alpha 2 meanwhile ;)
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview
<gnomefreak> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-2/
<gnomefreak> i cant edit kubuntu.org
<gnomefreak> i cant edit taht page either since the ubuntu one is documents team pages and kubntu has own editers for thier page since its not a wiki. only wikis everyone can edit. the link fails because alpha 2 is released more than likely (we have had server trouble in past so maybe this is a way to help it)
<Bernardo> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<molgrum> any time estimate when the nvidia drivers will be fixed?
<gnomefreak> molgrum: they are
<gnomefreak> molgrum: you will have to remake your xorg.conf
<molgrum> on x86_64 even?
<gnomefreak> unless newest update today fixed that (yesterday or today) but i got it today
<gnomefreak> molgrum: dont know didnt ask
<molgrum> hmm
<gnomefreak> im assuming its for all archs
<molgrum> alright.. what should i do in xorg.conf?
<gnomefreak> molgrum: re make it onc eyou install nvidia-glx-xxx replacing xx with the rigth drivers you will lose X and it will tell you to run nvidia-config IIRC
<molgrum> i guess i should uninstall nvidia-glx-new and install nvidia-177?
<gnomefreak> molgrum: what card do you have?
<molgrum> 8800gts
<gnomefreak> and its nvidia-glx-177
<molgrum> hmm
<molgrum> alright, so out goes nvidia-glx-new then?
<gnomefreak> it will remove nvidia-glx-new for you. if you have X packages held back install them
<molgrum> ah ok
<gnomefreak> molgrum: yes
<gnomefreak> you need new X with new nvidia
<molgrum> i can't install some x packages though, says i need to do a "partial dist upgrade" and fails
<gnomefreak> if held back run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<molgrum> ok
<gnomefreak> molgrum: it should remove a few X packages
<gnomefreak> install alot of them and it will remove nvidia-glx-new
<gnomefreak> if not done already
<molgrum> is this safe? :)
<molgrum> i'm doing it now
<molgrum> can't be any worse than it is though, i was already preparing to go back to hardy anyway
<gnomefreak> molgrum: its safe for me only because i know what im doing
<gnomefreak> molgrum: if you have to ask is it safe? than you should be using hardy not intrepid
<gnomefreak> and you will see why in a few minutes
<molgrum> guess so
<marijus> why does compiz fail if i start it with "compiz --replace" and it runs if i start it with "LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace" ?
<marijus> intel i810 gfx driver
<gnomefreak> marijus: hardy?
<marijus> intrepid
<gnomefreak> marijus: than not sure maybe ask monday when our compiz, desktop guys are here
<gnomefreak> there are 2 things i can think of but neither have been fixed yet and i cant remember one of the packages but mesa maybe screwing it up
<marijus> it seems like compiz trying to run in direct rendering mode but - sadly - fails...
<gnomefreak> marijus: i no loger build desktop effects packages i dropped out of my team and changed ownership to someone else from the desktop-effects team
<gnomefreak> now its handled by desktop developers
<gnomefreak> be back a bit later im helping someone with a problem and it may take a while i hate weekends and phones turned on on weekends
<marijus> ;-)
<hmuller> Accidentally disconnected, therefore did not see response if one was sent regarding previous question
<hmuller> disregard, that was for a different channel
<Hobbsee> RAOF: ping?
<Chepra> Hello, i am currently trying to uprade to intrepid
<Chepra> But getting this error in /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log.
<Chepra> http://rafb.net/p/P14cSy22.html
<Chepra> Shall i remove nvidia-glx-new myself?
<LSD|Ninja> weren't desktop CDs supposed to happen with A2?
<SebNaitsabes> what new features for next Ubuntu?
<ricsi-pontaz> hello
<ricsi-pontaz> i searching an ibex photo to my Intrepid Ibex Wallpapper conception. But i don't found any free pictures. Can somebody help me?
<teamcobra> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=ibex&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2   <--there's some ibex's :D
<bjwebb> hello
<bjwebb> i hope this is the right place for this
<bjwebb> is there a way to install just a few packages from ibex?
<teamcobra> bj: possibly, but you might back yourself into a dependency problem
<ricsi-pontaz> ok teamcobra, but this pictures aren't free. and this is a lincese problem i think, what do you think?
<teamcobra> right, you'd have to search deeper in regard to each one
<teamcobra> hang on, lemme check something else
<teamcobra> ricsi-pontaz, http://search.creativecommons.org , be sure to check both checkboxes, and check the flickr tab after you search for "ibex" :D
<teamcobra> I found some cool ones, and they won't be a license problem... too bad I can't give you my search results in a link, but that's how their site is :p
<LSD|Ninja> How do you change what runlevel the system boots into? There doiesn;t seem to be an inittab anymore...
<ricsi-pontaz> teamcobra thank you very much! ;)
<teamcobra> http://flickr.com/photos/tyrian123/507175569/    <---- ricso, that is a NICE photo to start with ;)
<tritium> LSD|Ninja: ubuntu/debian only use runlevels 1 and 2.
<teamcobra> no problem :D
<tritium> LSD|Ninja: 1 is single-user (recovery) mode, so you're in 2.
<LSD|Ninja> tritium: how else do you temporarily bypass gdm to upgrade a system with a broken one then?
<ricsi-pontaz> bye
<tritium> LSD|Ninja: disable gdm
<LSD|Ninja> tritium: and how is that achieved?
<tritium> LSD|Ninja: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<tritium> Use the update-rc.d method
<atlas95> hello
<atlas95> PAE is actived in intrepid generic kernel??
<catweazle> atlas95: no
<catweazle> the Pentium M CPU with 400fsb not supporting PAE
<catweazle> and it is in many newer laptops
<LSD|Ninja> Bah, greeter still crashes - even after a reformat+reinstall
<ASULutzy1> Hmmm, any idea why when I try and enable compiz my screen goes white (mouse still moves, just everything else is white) I have an Intel x3100 (i965) using the intel driver. I'll get a pastebin of logs now...
<ASULutzy1> Xorg.0.log = http://paste.ubuntu.com/26938/ dmesg | tail has nothing useful, and .xsession-errors = http://paste.ubuntu.com/26939/ again enabling compiz is making the entire screen go white while using an Intel x3100(i965) with intel driver. Currently using Intrepid alpha 2 with all current updates/upgrades
<LSD|Ninja> ASULutzy1: you can boot into GNOME without any screen corruption or greeter BS?
<ASULutzy1> LSD|Ninja: Sorry was making a forum post about it. Yes I can login to gnome just fine, I'm currently booted into Gnome and everything is peachy, but if I enable compiz by clicking System -> preferences -> appearence, etc, the whole screen goes white
<teamcobra> ASU, fwiw, I was setting up a bunch of different distros on a box w/ a radeon 3200hd, and I experienced the same thing in centos w/ fglrx when it ran inside of a xen kernel
<teamcobra> it's an issue w/ compiz not working properly w/ the 3d driver (because of xen in the kernel, I believe). Intrepid uses a xen kernel by default
<teamcobra> not the answer you wanted, but at least intrepid will force ati (and nvidia) to fix their drivers
<teamcobra> nvidia's blob won't even build under xen without a patch made by Amaranth ;p
<Amaranth> teamcobra: there are nvidia packages in multiverse
<Amaranth> they'll be in restricted soon, if they aren't already
<Amaranth> ASULutzy1: that's a known mesa bug, please don't file a bug against compiz for it
<teamcobra> Amaranth: right, I was referring to just building the driver from nvidia's package, noting that both major video card makers need to fix the xen issues w/ their drivers on their end as well
<Amaranth> teamcobra: my patch just made it disable all its xen code paths
<teamcobra> and this is why closed source drivers stink ;p
<LSD|Ninja> heh, there are a couple of places on one of my systems where I'd rather have the closed drivers
<teamcobra> I mean, you can't really expect ati or nvidia to be looking ahead at different virtualization architectures and ensuring compatibility, for a while it seemed like ati didn't even test fglrx ;p ;p
<teamcobra> LSD|Ninja, yeah, but you'd really rather have open drivers that do everything that the closed ones do
<LSD|Ninja> teamcobra: meh, I don't really care one way or the other
<teamcobra> LSD|Ninja, yeah, but you'd really rather have open drivers that do everything that the closed ones do
<teamcobra> whoops
<ASULutzy1> Sorry tweaking things up, but I don't have an ati card or an nvidia card, (on my desktop I do) but this is my laptop with an Intel integrated card
<ASULutzy1> And it's a regression, because compiz did work in Intrepid alpha 1
<Amaranth> ASULutzy1: that's a known mesa bug, please don't file a bug against compiz for it
<LSD|Ninja> ath5k ****ing sucks and there's still no decent way to get 3D on nVidia and ATi without closed drivers
<Amaranth> LSD|Ninja: r500 and older ati has _awesome_ open source support
<ASULutzy1> Amaranth: Ok, I won't, but the folks who are in charge of mesa realize it's a newly introduced regression, correct?
<Amaranth> Yes.
<ASULutzy1> Amaranth: Thanks :)
<LSD|Ninja> Amaranth: That wasn't in Ubuntu last I checked (which, admittedly, was a while ago)
<Amaranth> Because we have a High bug targeted for alpha-3 with like 6 dupes :P
<Amaranth> !info xserver-xorg-video-radeon intrepid
<teamcobra> LSD|Ninja, I meant to say afterwards that open drivers won't break every time the kernel api changes ;)
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-radeon (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- ATI Radeon display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.9.0-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 378 kB, installed size 848 kB
<Amaranth> LSD|Ninja: Right there :)
<ASULutzy1> tell me about it, on my desktop I have an ATI 2900XT, in order to get my ASUS p5k, hardy heron, and my gfx card to all play nicely with 4 GB of ram I had to write my own startup script that rewrites /proc/mtrr... fglrx ftl ;)
<LSD|Ninja> I do recall r300 working quite well the one time I tried it on FBSD. Not quite as well as I recalled fglrx working, but still better than I was expecting from an open source project
<ASULutzy1> And it's not just an Ubuntu bug, same thing happened in OpenSuse 11, so I'm not sure if I should blame fglrx, or ASUS, I'm actually leaning towards ASUS, their memory remap in BIOS is probably very hackish ;)
<Amaranth> LSD|Ninja: It's not as fast yet but it's there
<teamcobra> on the plus side, ati's drivers won't suck forever
<teamcobra> where nvidia's might suck for quite some time to come (go nouveau go!)
<LSD|Ninja> Amaranth: Is that new for Intrepid or was it in Hardy too?
<Amaranth> LSD|Ninja: r500 support? intrepid
<LSD|Ninja> Does that encompass r300 as well?
<teamcobra> wow, I am starting to _love_ kvm ;) now I have to fully grok the networking and I'll be set :D
<sergiu> hello
<teamcobra> hello sergiu
<sergiu> teamcobra hi, do you know, what is the codename of the upcoming ubuntu? (I want to upgrade hardy to latest alpha )
<sergiu> :D
<teamcobra> intrepid :D
<sergiu> and it's works? :\
<sergiu> with repository
<teamcobra> (short for Intrepid Ibex)
<teamcobra> I believe so, that's how I upgraded before alpha1 isos came out
<teamcobra> it is still alpha
<sergiu> thanks
<LSD|Ninja> why in gods name does intrepid try and output stuff through the PC speaker? >_<
<teamcobra> LSD: heh, yet another new kernel module
<teamcobra> pc-speaker-as-sound-card
<teamcobra> saw that when rebuilding a new kernel for hardy a while back
<LSD|Ninja> not that s**t again
<LSD|Ninja> MS tried this 15 years ago. It was crap then and it's crap now. Let it die already.
<teamcobra> I think you can also use it as a mic ;)
<LSD|Ninja> I suppose most Linux users would have still been in diapers around the time of Windows 3.1 and SPEAKER.DRV so they won't remember it
<LSD|Ninja> So, how do I turn this abomination off?
<LSD|Ninja> first time it happened I thought my HDD heads had crashed :P
<jordan> LSD|Ninja, Oh I remember, but it's obviously not intentional, probably pulseaudio going to the wrong sync
<LSD|Ninja> wtf is the point about exhuming this crap anyway? I mean, it made some sort of sense back in 1994 when sound cards and CD-ROM drives were still relatively new but I don't think there is a consumer motherboard that doesn't run off the production line without some kind of onboard sound
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja, Well it's nice just to have a system beep that doesn't require extra speakers
<LSD|Ninja> OK, so blacklisting pcspkr didn't do the trick
<Jordan_U> Is there a reason why compiz isn't working with the radeon driver, normally I would chock this up to the fact that were're still in alpha but a recent update in fedora 9 broke compiz as well
<crdlb> Jordan_U: can you elaborate?
<Jordan_U> crdlb, When I first installed fedora 9 compiz worked with the radeon driver, this is the first time it had worked with my card, when I updated I got the error "compiz.real (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing" from compiz and now I am getting the same error in intrepid ( though this is a fresh install so it has never worked in intrepid or any previous version of Ubuntu )
<crdlb> so t_f_p is apparently broken for you
<crdlb> do you have direct rendering?
<Jordan_U> crdlb, Yes
<crdlb> any relevant errors in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Jordan_U> crdlb, Not an error but interestingly it does say "(==) AIGLX enabled"
<Jordan_U> crdlb, grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log gives only "(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)" which I assume is normal
<crdlb> I would guess that intrepid is in some sort of transition
<Jordan_U> crdlb, I would have assumed it was just that also but the same bug appeared in stable fedora9
<teamcobra> Jordan: it's a mesa regression, and yes the devs are aware of it
<teamcobra> wait nvm
<teamcobra> sorry
<teamcobra> going back to my hole and working, but that bug wasn't the same as the one from earlier
<teethdood> well, intrepid upgrade hosed my system pretty good :) guess I'll wait awhile
<teamcobra> ouch
<jbroome> it's almost like intrepid is alpha software
<teethdood> umm...alpha 2 to be precise
<LSD|Ninja> ...
<td123> jbroome: awesome joke
<teethdood> the "joke" would've been funny had I bitched and moaned. Damn, I put a smiley in there for emphasis too
<td123> teethdood: you're not talking to me right?
<teethdood> no :P just saying to the wind
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-13
<Jordan_U> According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Intrepid/Report/Kernel there are plans to use grub2 for intrepid, how likely is this to actually happen? I didn't think grub2 was that mature yet
<daekdroom> As far as I know it's not
<daekdroom> and about that dri2 thing you posted earlier, it's no big deal. DRI2 is not ready.
<krsnadasa> Error inserting iwl4965 (/lib/modules/2.6.26-3-generic/updates/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) any idea any one ?
<papabean> I have an extra partition to install Intrepid.  How likely is "total system failure?"
<papabean> Not that I don't back things up as it is.
<td123> papabean: what do you mean total system failure? like the whole drive losing it's partitioning or just the intrepid partition going down / breaking?
<papabean> I was reading the topic and that sprang to mind.  But, in fairness, the whole drive?  Unlikely, I imagine.   Correct?
<td123> papabean: ya
<daekdroom> papabean, Try to keep Grub under Hardy's control, tho :p
<td123> papabean: I guess you will have lots of bugs in the actual os which are going to be annoying
<papabean> If grub fails, would an install/rescue cd be sufficient to bring it back?  Or at least to get back into the Hardy partition and reinstall the boot loader?
<papabean> td123: How is that different from running Linux in general?  ;)
<daekdroom> In Ubuntu stable, you'll get such bugs if you active backports/proposed, only.
<td123> papabean: well, imagine a normal distro, and then multiply the annoying bugs by some k greater than 10 :P
<papabean> I once built an LFS all the way to X.  I'm comfortable with bugs.  :)
<krsnadasa> Error inserting iwl4965 (/lib/modules/2.6.26-3-generic/updates/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) any idea any one ?
<td123> papabean: congrats, I personally tried that but I got sick of typing/waiting (I only had 1 machine to do it on)
<papabean> td123: Tried it again recently on a laptop and that was utter fail.  That's what led me to Ubuntu.
<papabean> So, I'd like to "help shape Ubuntu" and am willing to give up stability for the cause.
<papabean> Is there an installer for intrepid?  Didn't see it on the wiki page?  Or is it a matter of installing 8.04 and dist-upgrade?
<daekdroom> You can download an alternate installation ISO or install 8.04 and put up a update-manager -d
<papabean> Where would I find an alternate install ISO for Intrepid?
<papabean> Hold that thought.  New quassel build is done.  brb.
<papabean> ok. back.
<Dogg> I want to use pygtk for development, but I'm having trouble getting it installed. Are there instructions anywhere?
<DanaG> ARgh, iwl3945 sucks.
<DanaG> Toggling rfkill should NOT permanently disable the interrupt of the wifi card!
<DanaG> I have to MANUALLY reload the driver when that happens.
<Jordan_U> papabean: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-2/
<papabean> Thank you.
<krsnadasa> DanaG: yay another iwlwifi user :D
<DanaG> So much for "Intel is better!"
<krsnadasa> DanaG: whats the problem ?
<DanaG> ipw3945 driver never had these issues!
<krsnadasa> lol i am using 4965, try that ;P
<Jordan_U> DanaG: At least your driver is working
<DanaG> Try activating the hardware rfkill switch... and see that your network interface disappears after a while.
<DanaG> Look in dmesg, and the last line will be:
<DanaG> er, 3 lines.
<DanaG> [   63.294945] iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!
<DanaG> [   63.498987] iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC
<DanaG> [   63.498987] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled
<DanaG> The first two are repeated several times.
<DanaG> And boom.... card is gone.
<krsnadasa> i can;t even get my card loaded LOL
<krsnadasa> Error inserting iwl4965 (/lib/modules/2.6.26-3-generic/updates/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<DanaG> What unknown symbol?
<krsnadasa> the list is huge
<DanaG> Just the prefix... is it sometihng with 80211?
<krsnadasa> you want me to paste the dmesg ?
<DanaG> I've noticed that you can't have b43 and iwl3945 loaded at the same time.
<DanaG> Or at least, it used to be so.
<Jordan_U> I just get no scan results with no errors ( ath5k ), module loads fine, interface is there, but no scan results and can't connect to anything
<krsnadasa> well i don't have a b43 card so i hope it an;t loaded
<DanaG> Do you have any other wifi cards?
 * DanaG switches to a broadcom nic.
<krsnadasa> iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2
<krsnadasa> [   21.387685] iwl4965: Could not read microcode: -2
<krsnadasa> DanaG: any idea ?
<DanaG> Hmm, !find iwlwifi-4965-1
<DanaG> !find iwlwifi-4965-1
<ubottu> File iwlwifi-4965-1 found in linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-16-386, linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-16-openvz, linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-16-rt, linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-16-server (and 3 others)
<krsnadasa> DanaG: is that for me ?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> yeah.
<krsnadasa> and what am i supposed to do ?
<DanaG> !find iwlwifi-3945
<ubottu> File iwlwifi-3945 found in linux-restricted-modules-common
<DanaG> odd.
<DanaG> So, the firmware is missing from later packages.
<krsnadasa> DanaG: huh ?
<DanaG> Look in /lib/firmware/2.6.24- (anything)
<DanaG> Wow, despite having a supposedly lower connection speed... this Broadcom card works far better for me.
<DanaG> You'd think an Intel 3945 with antennas in a laptop panel would be stronger than this thing:     ... but nope.
<DanaG> http://www.shopping.com/xPF-Zonet-WIRELESS-ADAPT-ZONET-11G-ZEW1501-R
<DanaG> "              Other Features              Operating Systems                                                     Linux       •               Microsoft Windows 2000       •               Microsoft Windows 98       •               Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition       •               Microsoft Windows XP          "
<krsnadasa> DanaG: /lib/firmware there is iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode
<DanaG> Odd.
<krsnadasa> DanaG: well before i had 4965.2 in there now just replaced with .1
<krsnadasa> should i recompile the driver?
<krsnadasa> DanaG: should i recompile the driver? considering that i just replaced the 4965.2 firmware with 4965.1 ?
<DanaG> Hmm, try reinstalling the firmware.
<DanaG> Perhaps your files are mixed up, if you did such.
<krsnadasa> how do i reinstall the firmware isn't it just plop the new file in /lib/firmware?
<DanaG> Yup.
<krsnadasa> well i deleted the 4965.2 and mv'ed the 4965.1 in there /lib/firmware but still no luck :(
<DanaG> 2 files I see there:
<DanaG> iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode
<DanaG>  iwlwifi-4965.ucode
<DanaG> Ugh, PulseAudio deals very poorly with momentary interruptions of network connections.
<krsnadasa> DanaG: ummi only got the first one
<DanaG> It blacklists remote servers when it can't communicate with them... and it doesn't give them another chance..
<krsnadasa> DanaG: so how do i install the ladder file that you specified ?
<DanaG> s/ladder/latter/ ?
<DanaG> hmm, try to find it in one of the subdirectories for older kernels.
<krsnadasa> yea sorry, at wirelesslinux ?
<krsnadasa> ummmmm DanaG, still no luck :(
<DanaG> Dang.
<krsnadasa> lol well it was worth a shot.
<krsnadasa> i am recompiling i will give you the new error....... if there is a new error
<krsnadasa> DanaG: YAY no more firmware error......... but now just [ 5414.631490] iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rxon_add_station
<krsnadasa> and 50 other Unknown symbols :(
<daekdroom> lol
<krsnadasa> you think thats funny ? come on i am hurt
<daekdroom> It's not funny. The way it was told is.
<krsnadasa> i am playing with you but does suck
<daekdroom> I didn't get that, but whatever
<krsnadasa> DanaG: any idea what i should do ?
 * pheeror would recompile iwl4965 himself
<pheeror> the driver you have wants another version of kernel or some library
<pheeror> or some library may be mising at all
<pheeror> if you are finding solution for a bug try it some timer later
<pheeror> if you are not ...
<krsnadasa> is there a way to figure out what it is missing ?
<pheeror> maybe trying to find out what library contains iwl_rxon_add_station
<pheeror> google fulltext can help
<pheeror> ldd is also a nice tool
<krsnadasa> thanks believe it or not you the one that helped out the most today lol
<pheeror> but I don't know the kernel things
<pheeror> i don't think so
<pheeror> ;-)
<pheeror> afk
<marie> hello
<marieetpuis> hi
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Pong?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Also, what are you doing up at that time?
<RAOF> Oh, right.  00.05, rather than 05.00.  That's not so bad :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: why is my X broken?  X log is at hobbsee.com/tmp
<RAOF> In what way is it broken?
<Hobbsee> goes blank after it starts up
<RAOF> You end up with a white screen with a pointer?
<Hobbsee> as in, after the splash screen
<Hobbsee> nope, black
<Hobbsee> i can get to vt1 and such, but that gives a blank screen too
<Hobbsee> as in, it goes dark, then goes a bit lighter, so i can tell it's switched
<Hobbsee> but there's still no image
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> That's not a failure mode I'm familiar with.
<Hobbsee> do i need a dri2 module?
<Hobbsee> that was what i noticed in the logs, but couldn't find the package
<RAOF> Not unless you'd like to rebuild everything from git.
<Hobbsee> not really, no...
<RAOF> OOooh.
<RAOF> In what way is it broken?    Option         "GlxVisuals" "all"
<RAOF> Argh, whoops.
<RAOF> I don't suppose adding the GlxVisuals "all" option to your ServerFlags section does anything?
<Hobbsee> i've no idea.  i'll test it out next boot
<RAOF> That may well not be the problem, particularly in light of the VT not working, but nouveau's gallium3d only presents a black screen without that option :)
<RAOF> An alternate way to see this would be to log into failsafe mode; that shouldn't load compiz.  Failure there indicates stronger X borkage :)
<DanaG> Broken console?  Do you use vga= anything?
<Hobbsee> no, i use standard options
<DanaG> If so, that'd be why... vesafb has been replaced by uvesafb (google it).
<DanaG> Aah.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: that's a point.  i haven't tried that.
<DanaG> I was getting black with vga=
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i just upgraded it a couple of days ago post-Xbreakage, so only discovered it was still dead last night
<DanaG> and I was getting screwed-up console (big text blobs) without.
<RAOF> Since GDM comes up, I'd suspect it's a 3d issue, but that might be wrong; it might be an xrandr issue.
<Hobbsee> depends how you define 'comes up'
<Hobbsee> all i get after usplash is a black screen :)
<RAOF> Sorry, I thought you were able to log in, then it died.
<Hobbsee> no
<RAOF> That's definitely not a compiz problem :)
<Hobbsee> usplash finishes, i get a black screen.
<Hobbsee> i can switch to vt1, it goes dark (as in, like the machine is off) for a second or so, then goes back to a black screen.
<DanaG> What is it that broke GLX for nvidia?
<Hobbsee> same from vt1 --> vt7
<DanaG> glxinfo just dies (backtrace).
<RAOF> DanaG: Dunno.  WorksForMe
 * RAOF is using Compiz for the first time in a month or two.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I don't know what's wrong; your log doesn't seem to indicate a problem.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, any idea when Nouveau will have support for ACPI suspend?
<DanaG> Since my 3D is broken with nvidia binaries for the moment... it'd be no loss going to Nouveau and having... no 3D.
<RAOF> When someone, probably Master Garrett, finishes the work required.
<RAOF> He's got a prototype nv_bios kernel module that enables suspend (or, more accurately, _resume_) on nv.  This doesn't restore the 3D engine, though, so it doesn't work for nouveau.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f6cab6f73
<RAOF> That's the output of glxinfo?  Interesting :)
<DanaG> argh
<DanaG> lost the error.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f31055654
<RAOF> Ah, right.
<RAOF> Well... works for me.  What driver version?
<DanaG> dmesg | grep NVRM:
<DanaG> [   14.227461] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:43:17 PDT 2008
<DanaG> handy, that /exec
<DanaG> As long as I know how many lines it'll be, that is.  =þ
<RAOF> Hm.  Why not 177?
<DanaG> I can give 177 a try, as long as it's usable with
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.26-3-generic #1 SMP Wed Jul 2 21:56:15 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> that kernel.
<RAOF> It is, as long as you've got a Geforce 6 or above; they dropped geforce 5 support in the new driver.
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> DO I still need to patch the driver?
<RAOF> Oh, no.
<DanaG> 177.13?
<RAOF> You install from apt :)
<RAOF> nvidia-glx-177
<DanaG> Ooh!
<DanaG> That's news to me.
<DanaG> Lemme do a manual removal first, for safety.
<RAOF> Ding!
<Hobbsee> RAOF: right, so i wasn't misreading it.  good
<DanaG> yay, that fixed it.
<DanaG> What was the "Ding!" for?
<DanaG> Anyway, now I have compiz again.  Yay!
<RAOF> The ding was for manually removing the manually installed driver first.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Please tell me the problem you just solved was with t_f_p in radeon?
<DanaG> Nope.  Mine was nvidia breakage.
<Jordan_U> :(
<DanaG> My next laptop likely WILL be ATI, I've decided.  I've had my fair share of issues with nvidia, in both Windows and Linux, so even if ATI sucks.... I won't be missing anything.  And I like to financially support OSS-friendly companies.
<td123> DanaG: I like intel graphics on laptops, drivers never cause issues. only downside is that they are week, good for battery though
<td123> DanaG: although intel/amd are supposed to come out with cpus that will be able to perform the same tasks as a gpu, thus elimnating the need for gpus, at least the weaker ones.. I would wait for those, they might benefit the battery life a lot, you should look into it
<td123> DanaG: I think they are coming it towards the end of this year/beginning of next
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Realize that you will be missing some features like redirected direct rendering until radeon starts using DRI2
<DanaG> I don't have those features with nvidia, anyway.
<DanaG> ANother random thing: Broadcom sucks for Windows, too... they don't release drivers!
<RAOF> Nvidia does redirected direct rendering, and has done for ages.
<DanaG> Oh.
<DanaG> I never noticed.
<RAOF> Right.  Compiz has Just Worked.
<DanaG> Perhaps that's one of those things that you only notice when it's NOT working.  Aah.
<RAOF> (Or had other glitches, but not the redirected direct rendering kinds).
<RAOF> For example, running glxgears doesn't do crazy, crazy things under compiz on nivida :)
<DanaG> Broadcom leaves drivers up to the whims of the OEMs.... so if you want features of newer drivers, you have to take risks with other brand drivers... and sometimes get hard lockups.
<RAOF> The nvidia drivers have had more advanced features than available in stock X/mesa for some time; however, now X & mesa are catching up, and basically doing it better.
<DanaG> Hmm, new cubemodel plugin for compiz.... doesn't do anything at all for me.
<flaccid> kubuntu  8.10 will ship with kde4 and kde3 option to install from repos?
<RAOF> Dunno about the latter.
<RAOF> But it certainly ships with kde4 now
<flaccid> oky thanks. and whic kde4 version should the production release include?
<RAOF> Whichever is latest.
<flaccid> when is the cut-off date for that?
<RAOF> Sometime.  I'm not totally sure.
<krsnadasa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26998/ any ideas anone ?
<krsnadasa> anyone*
<krsnadasa> ... i was trying to compile the kernel ?
<krsnadasa> is anyone even alive here?
<vishalrao> whatup dawg
<flaccid> is there a document detailing features introduced in ibex?
<vishalrao> hmmm ya a list like fedora's would be nice... i usually refer to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid
<flaccid> if only ibex would make you real coffee on boot
<flaccid> thanks vishalrao
<vishalrao> np, also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Intrepid/Report/Summary
<vishalrao> also http://www.youtube.com/ubuntudevelopers :)
<vishalrao> i was hoping this would make it, it still might: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/GdmFaceBrowser :)
<vishalrao> another link: http://www.linuxloop.com/news/2008/07/03/top-5-new-features-of-ubuntu-810-interpid-ibex/
<Hobbsee> flaccid: not yet, i doubt
<Hobbsee> those tend to be stuff that's proposed to happen
<vishalrao> so, is there a planned feature list wiki similar to this for ubuntu? http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/10/FeatureList
<flaccid> coolio
<flaccid> um does Kubuntu team have any docs like this?
<Hobbsee> vishalrao: that would be the blueprints which you found above
<Hobbsee> flaccid: if you look at that page, you'll note there are some kubuntu ones there
<flaccid> Hobbsee: which one sorry?
<vishalrao> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid
<flaccid> hmm. i think there needs to be general goals set in terms of whats trying to be achieved with the new release from a high level
<Hobbsee> why?
<RAOF> In most cases, that's upstream's job.
<RAOF> We don't actually do a lot of coding here :)
<Hobbsee> exactly
<flaccid> its basic project management for a start. in order to solve problems you also need to identify them
 * Hobbsee notes that the paid staff have plenty of blueprints there.
<flaccid> where are they?
<Hobbsee> ?
<Jordan_U> When I try run "sudo modprobe ath5k mac80211 cfg80211" I get the error "FATAL: Error inserting ath5k (/lib/modules/2.6.26-3-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath5k/ath5k.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<Jordan_U> And from dmesg: "[ 2656.978388] ath5k: Unknown parameter `mac80211'"
<Hobbsee> i think there are more blueprints than are listed there, too.
<DanaG> I wish people would pay more attention to the time-changing wallpaper idea.
<flaccid> well its kind of like the release notes are made for kubuntu which explains the features etc. but you don't see such content like this until release
<DanaG> Jordan_U: try this: lsmod | grep 80211
<DanaG> See if it shows anything -- and if it does, try unloading those modules.
<Hobbsee> flaccid: because they involve screenshots, and the work isn't done earlier?
<flaccid> it would be nice if the community could read about the objectives of the upcoming kubuntu release before it is released. screenshots are not required
<flaccid> eg. what are the objectives of kubuntu 8.10 ? i can't find anything on that..
<Jordan_U> DanaG, It does, it lists the modules that I unloaded before trying to load them again with modprobe :) ( I am not sure that I have the correct modules though so please correct me if I don't )
<Hobbsee> see the blueprints page
<Hobbsee> or watch #kubuntu-devel
<DanaG> The reason I ask: in some kernel versions I've used (don't remember which ones), I couldn't load both iwl3945 and b43 at the same time, because they had DIFFERENT versions of those modules, and those modules conflicted.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Do you know what I need to get my atheros card functioning?
<flaccid> oky dok
<DanaG> I'm not getting that issue this time, though.
<DanaG> Hmm, you could try this: http://linuxwireless.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/
<DanaG> Don't use "git checkout" -- it gets an incomplete tree that misses all the driver files.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Is that for me?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<flaccid> im just thinking that the focus with kubuntu should now be useability with kde4 etc. so i'll do all the research and then maybe compile a list then submit back probably as single bugs
<RAOF> flaccid: That would be useful, but you'd likely want to file them upstream, too, since I don't think Kubuntu does a lot of patching.
<flaccid> RAOF: yeah. i'll feedback to both kde and kubuntu. i mean we have some great potential here but quality and useability, stability etc. is what should be the focus now imho
<DanaG> argh, pulseaudio just started devouring my CPU.
<DanaG> ARgh, PulseAudio sucks at dealing with network interruptions.
<DanaG> If you get a dropout once... you have to kill and restart the server on the endpoint in order for the server you're on to be able to use it.
<RAOF> Yeah, that's kinda annoying (although killing the local server also works).
<RAOF> File a bug? :)
<DanaG> It's essentially unusable over wifi, also.
<DanaG> Even if one host is on wired and the other is on wireless.
<DanaG> Odd: I have surround51:1 listed TWICE in my device chooser.
<jordan_> Well this is nice, now with the new drivers unloading the module causes my system to hard lock
<DanaG> And the CPU-rapeage on pause sucks too.
<DanaG> !info nvidia-177-modaliases
<ubottu> nvidia-177-modaliases (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-177): Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 177.13-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 14 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<DanaG> what's that all about?
<RAOF> That'd be for jockey, I think.
<RAOF> IE: you can install the modaliases, and then jockey knows what cards are supported by which drivers.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/221038
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221038 in pulseaudio "PulseAudio fails when Gstreamer is paused" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Will all the modaliases be installed by default?
<DanaG> Otherwise, if you have to explicitly install them... why bother?
<RAOF> Dunno.  Probably.
<RAOF> Just to annoy you, I don't think I can reproduce that bug :)
<DanaG> Do you have default-sample-channels=6?
<RAOF> No, I guess not.
<DanaG> That may be the key.
<DanaG> Mmm, I just love how I can only view ONE flash video per Firefox session... and all others after that just crash.
<DanaG> ALL others.
<DanaG> At least nspluginwrapper prevents it from taking Firefox itself down.
<DanaG> s/video/video with sound/
<krsnadasa> were do i get the source for the 2.6.26-3 generic kernel  ?
<cjb> krsnadasa: apt-get source linux-image-2.6.26-3<tab>
<krsnadasa> cjb: cool and that will install it in right place (/usr/src) so other programs can compile off of it ?
<cjb> yes, assuming it's available
<krsnadasa> cjb: thanks ;)
<cjb> (it might be in /usr/src/linux-... and you need to symlink that to /usr/src/linux manually.)
<RAOF> cjb, krsnadasa: Actually, that won't put it to /usr/src; You'd be after the linux-source package.
<RAOF> But you probably only need the headers; they're in linux-headers.
<jordan_> cjb, That is not how apt-get source works, apt-get source will download to the current directory
<cjb> D'oh.  Sorry.
<krsnadasa> RAOF: no i know for a certain i need the source because i am building a driver that requires the kernel sorce
<RAOF> Then linux-source is the package you're after.
<krsnadasa> so how do i get the source for it ?
<cjb> krsnadasa: (the way linux works, your driver might say it requires the kernel source, but it probably only requires the headers.  they're a subset of the source.)
<krsnadasa> apt-get install linux-source ?
<RAOF> But many drivers don't require the actual source, just the headers.  You're _sure_ it need the whole source tree?
<RAOF> krsnadasa: Indeed.  aptitude install linux-source
<cjb> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.23
<krsnadasa> cjb: i tested already and know that it needs source
<cjb> krsnadasa: seems unlikely, but okay.
<cjb> the headers *are* source.  just a small part of the source.
<krsnadasa> RAOF: and that will install into /usr/src and set up all the other good stuff ?
<RAOF> krsnadasa: Yes.
<krsnadasa> cjb: do oyu know anything about the headers ?
<krsnadasa> cjb: does it have the mac80211 source ? NO! so as i said it needs the source you already misled me once no need to do it again ;)
<krsnadasa> RAOF: thanks ;)
<Maiku> I can't seem to find the gstreamer plugin ffenc_h263, it was a part of the gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg package, but it doesn't appear to be there
<krsnadasa> cjb: but thanks for your help anyway :D
<cjb> krsnadasa: I would be surprised if it didn't have enough headers (.h files) to enable you to compile a further mac80211 driver, but you're welcome to just get the whole thing, of course.
<jordan_> Maiku, Totem doesn't find it automagically ?
<Maiku> I don't actually have any video offhand that needs it, I'm trying to fix some farsight stuff
<RAOF> Maiku: How about gst-plugins-farsight, then.  I don't think farsight uses ffenc_h263, does it?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, there's more than just linux-headers.
<DanaG> there's linux-headers-lum and linux-headers-lbm
<DanaG> ... why?  Beats me.
<Maiku> RAOF: it's one of the options it can use I believe
<RAOF> Hm.  Anyway, gstreamer hates ffmpeg :).
<RAOF> (_Everyone_ hates ffmpeg)
<Maiku> lol
<RAOF> Why release a library?  That's ten different kinds of effort.  Everyone should just include our source in their source.  And update their stuff every now and then as we break API.
<krsnadasa> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27006/ any ideas?
<Maiku> oh, in addition to that, who can I bug to get libgstfarsight in the intrepid repos.. (even though the current one is going to be outdated as far as what I'm doing soon, with luck anyway)
<RAOF> Maiku: libgstfarsight _isn't_ in the Ubuntu repos?
<Maiku> not last time I looked
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> What's it for?
<Maiku> libfarsight is though, libgstfarsight is for farsight2
<Maiku> libfarsight is for farsight1
<RAOF> Ahh.  Shiny new crack!
<Maiku> lol, it provides much easier video stuff
<RAOF> Yeah, the farsight stuff looks cool.  How released is farsight2, though?
<RAOF> krsnadasa: Ask upstream to not be stupid is how you'll fix that.  Or building without -Werror, I think.
<Maiku> RAOF: how do you mean released?
<RAOF> Maiku: Can I download farsight2 tarballs?
<Maiku> yup
<krsnadasa> RAOF: what now ?
<Maiku> there's even a package in debian experimental
<RAOF> Maiku: Then the easiest thing to do is ask for a sync from Debian Experimental.
<RAOF> Things you'll definitely want to note in such a bug: check that it builds in Intrepid, and most importantly: why is it in experimental, and why we don't need to care.
<Maiku> hmm I may wait to request it until the next version comes out then
<RAOF> When's that?
<Maiku> that is an excellent question
<Maiku> "soon"
<RAOF> Intrepid feature freeze is a month and a half away, give or take.
<Maiku> I should hope it's before that
<RAOF> Right.
<Maiku> hopefully before jazzy :P
<krsnadasa> RAOF: sorry i didn't get what you said last time
<krsnadasa> RAOF: what was your solution to that compiling problem i had?
<zenkk> The Live "CD" for Alpha 2 is ~760 mb.  Do they plan on cutting that down so it can fit on actual CD by Alpha 3?
<Maiku> it helps to search the before submitting a bug, the sync request already exists
<Maiku> except that it's been a month since there's been any activity on it..
<CyberCod> oops
<CyberCod> finding my way around the keyboard shortcuts in Finch
<CyberCod> in case you weren't aware, Alt+Q quits
<CyberCod> lol
<Maiku> lol
<steveny> hello...I have a 8.10 question.... http://pastebin.com/m3ae96f8c  any help would be appreciated
<steveny> bueller? bueller?
<LSD|Ninja> svu: it's his day off
<LSD|Ninja> bah
<fromport>  #include hallo.h Anyone here running virt-manager & kvm on intrepid ? i seem to have a problem (can't choose hypervisor) from the virt-manager userinterface
<fromport> virt-install also barfs (for me)
<fromport> i cant find any (usefull) information by googling
<scobby> hi
<scobby> after updating to ibex kernel i cant use my webcam anyone can help me?? with hardy kernel it worked
<scobby> think the zc0301 module is broken
<scobby> Jul 13 14:22:41 laptop kernel: [ 2775.622712] zc0301: V4L2 driver for ZC0301[P] Image Processor and Control Chip v1:1.10
<scobby> Jul 13 14:22:41 laptop kernel: [ 2775.622981] usb 4-1.2: ZC0301[P] Image Processor and Control Chip detected (vid/pid 0x0AC8:0x303B)
<scobby> Jul 13 14:22:41 laptop kernel: [ 2775.677118] usb 4-1.2: No supported image sensor detected
<scobby> thats the message from syslog
<Hobbsee> RAOF: well, we're making progress.  i now see this white screen sometimes.
<coz_> hey guys  does anyone know if intrepid will have autodetect for wacom tablets yet/
<nhaines> Hello, everyone!  I upgraded from Ubuntu 8.04.1 to Intrepid last night using the upgrade-manager tool.  After I rebooted, GDM won't successfully start, and after an attempt I get the message "The greeter application appears to be crashing.  Attempting to start a new one."  Sometimes when I switch between virtual consoles the LCD screen faides to white (not being refreshed) and the computer becomes unresponsive.  The computer has an 
<nhaines> I'd like to help troubleshoot this but I'm not sure where to start.  Any suggestions?
<nhaines> Hmm, this is embarassing, but a recovery mode/fix X server command fixed the problem.  So now the fun will be to diff the two and see if there's anything worthy of a bug report.
<steveny> is anyone around and can spare a minute?
<cjb> steveny: Please just ask your question.
<steveny> sdd1 is lost and can never be found again :( http://pastebin.com/m4681ca88
<steveny> the upgrade made it dissappear...it was plug and play...but now it is plug and charge:(
<nhaines> What device do you expect to show up as /dev/sdd?
<steveny> an mp3 player
<steveny> not in media...not in mnt
<steveny> i've tried rebooting...plugging in every stage of the computer....I don't understand...it worked perfectly...plug and play ebfore :(
<nhaines> steveny: have you tried using the mount command?
<steveny> ount: can't find /dev/sdd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<steveny> mount: can't find /dev/sdd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<nhaines> Please give the command you used.
<steveny> sudo mount /dev/sdd1
<nhaines> Well we know that doesn't work.  :)
<nhaines> I'd try 'sudo mount -t bbt /dev/sdd1 /mnt' and see if that works.
<steveny> mount: unknown filesystem type 'bbt'
<nhaines> steveny: Is this a Sony Walkman NWZ-S618F or similar?
<steveny> yes...similar
<steveny> I just got it to pop up I think
<steveny> its in mnt now, I guess I could work with it that way...
<steveny> before it was just plug and whala! it was on the desktop
<steveny> nwz-a816
<nhaines> steveny: this seems to be an outstanding bug for some people in the Ubuntu hardy kernel.
<nhaines> Some people reported that using pmount to manually mount the MP3 player worked for them.
<steveny> ok...I can work with it this way, ty I will mess around with it and see what happens...maybe I might get lucky .ty for your time
<nhaines> Good luck, and I hope it works for you!
<soc> hi
<soc> did someone get his/her iwl3945 working?
<soc> i can't activate the wlan anymore with FN + F2
<soc> with 2.6.24 it works ...
<yuriy> nvidia-glx-new still not installable? :(
<daekdroom> I thought they changed the names of nvidia-glx packages.
<DanaG> Ugh, I am so sick of how buggy iwl3945 is.
<DanaG> This time I booted up... and it acted like the card wasn't even present!
<DanaG> I had to manually unload and reload the driver.
<DanaG> Intel wireless is better for Linux?  I don't think so.
<DanaG> At least, not in my experience.
<DanaG> s/for/in/
<Unksi> DanaG: ibex is in alpha, dont expect it to be stable in any regard
<DanaG> It's ALWAYS been like that for me, though.
<Unksi> if you want to use stable software, use hardy
<DanaG> Ever since the first day (back in Feisty or Gutsy) of switching from ipw3945....
<DanaG> iwl3945 sucked then, too,
<DanaG> and it STILL sucks in Hardy, and all the way into Intrepid.
<DanaG> It's not a distro-version issue; it's an "iwl3945 sucks" issue.
<Unksi> iwl works well here :P
<Unksi> its probably related to your specific model then
<DanaG> Try using your rfkill switch for a while.... and watch as the device disables itself.
<DanaG> It'll actually entirely disable the interrupt.
<s0u][ight> how can i upgrade to this version of ubuntu?
<Skiessi> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 813 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<Skiessi> !info netbeans-ide
<ubottu> netbeans-ide (source: netbeans-ide): IDE for Java Development and More, version 6 (IDE). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6.0.1+dfsg-1 (intrepid), package size 140312 kB, installed size 340776 kB
<s0u][ight> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Skiessi> these two packages conflict :|
<Skiessi> the 'netbeans' one is better?
<Skiessi> it's in universe
<s0u][ight> how can i upgrade the link is about upgrading to 8.04 :(
<s0u][ight> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<s0u][ight> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<s0u][ight> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Bernardo> DanaG: try using channel 12/13 with iwl3945. it is even worst since it switched to the mac80211 architecture
<nhaines> s0u][ight: keeping in mind that Ubuntu will break between now and October, you can press Alt-F2 and run 'update-manager -d' without quotes to upgrade to the current development version of Ubuntu.
<s0u][ight> what do you mean with break?
<DanaG> Development versions are prone to random breakage.
<nhaines> I mean the software will have errors and stop working.
<DanaG> It can be as simple as broken OpenGL or crashing Nautilus... to things like broken X.... or even unbootable kernels sometimes.
<nhaines> I upgraded last night and had broken X.  No graphical interface at all.
<s0u][ight> how did you fix it?
<nhaines> I fixed it by using the recovery console, actually.  I was expecting to have to use dpkg-configure but luckily it was simple enough.
<nhaines> The important thing is that Intrepid right now is just 8.04 with slightly newer versions of software and a lot of bugs.
<s0u][ight> i need the new kernel :( for my wireless card to inject reasonable
<s0u][ight> iwl4965 is the driver :D
<s0u][ight> just someone said that the chance to mac80211 was not a good thing but i know it is :
<s0u][ight> :D
<nhaines> It'd be safer to wait until September when the beta comes out.
<s0u][ight> waiting is hard
<s0u][ight> but isn't it possible to have both kernels?
<s0u][ight> like having 2.6.24 and 2.6.26?
<nhaines> Yes, but you can only run one at a time and all modules will only load when they are compiled for the kernel you are running.
<s0u][ight> dammit :(
<DanaG> Ironically, I have fewer issues with a cardbus Broadcom card I have, than I have with my onboard Intel.
<DanaG> However, maybe that's just because the cardbus card does not have an rfkill switch.
<s0u][ight> the broadcom drivers become better and better
<s0u][ight> or there is allways ndiswrapper
<DanaG> Broadcom's Windows drivers suck, actually.
<DanaG> They don't release any.
<DanaG> They leave it up to the OEMs.
<s0u][ight> yeah there is this one wireless card i wasn't able to find a windows driver :|
<DanaG> So, have an off-brand card with some recent chip... and an old driver.
<s0u][ight> i have intel pro wireless
<s0u][ight> 4965 abgn
<ryancr> anyone else having trouble using ibex with virtualbox?
<ryancr> I try to instal and just get Kernel panic
<nhaines> ryancr: yes, this issue is in the release notes.
<ryancr> nhaines: sorry, guess I should have checked there first, thank you
<nhaines> It's bug #246067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot after upgrading to kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246067
<nhaines> ryancr: that's quite all right, hopefully it's fixed soon but they definitely know about it.  :)
<linux1_> hiya ppl is anyone else having problems with dput
<cowbud> so it seems twinview now stretches the whole screen across my two monitors instead of giving me two partitioned desktops is there anyway to change that back?
<DigitalNinja> cowbud: You got twinview to work? I was able to get "cloning" working but one of my screens was stuck at 640x480.
<cowbud> DigitalNinja: yeah, you are using the nvidia driver right?
<cowbud> I am just making sure :)
<DigitalNinja> Yup
<cowbud> did you try using nvidia-settings ?
<DigitalNinja> This was on hardy
<cowbud> that is how I got it to work you can enable it on the fly
<DigitalNinja> I'll try it on Intrepid as soon as I download it
<DigitalNinja> I used nvidia-settings
<cowbud> I am running intrepid now and I have had twinview forever just after a driver update it seems the top panel now stretches across the whole screen instead of staying in one monitor..
<DigitalNinja> I've got a nvidia 7600 GS
<cowbud> I read a bit about fixing that but none of the suggestions worked
<DigitalNinja> I think twinview is broken
<DigitalNinja> My vid card has dvi and vga
<DigitalNinja> dvi side is fine but the vga side is stuck at 640x480
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Well, that's progress.  At least you're now hitting a broken mesa :)
<teamcobra> welp, I installed intrepid on my (gasp!) server ;p
 * teamcobra lives quite dangerously ;p ;p
<teamcobra> got the mesa white screen locally, but I don't care too much, it's going to run headless ;p and nx works fine.... btw, the new brown theme looks pretty smooth ;)
<teamcobra> if my other laptop wasn't @ hp right now, I'd put intrepid on that too, it's that smooth ;)
<papabean> If packages seem out-of-date from stable, released versions (like git and seamonkey) does Ubuntu take the lead in packaging those or wait until Debian does?
<papabean> Or is packaging the newer versions something someone like me could undertake?
<teamcobra> papabean, I believe the ball is in your court :D
<papabean> Ok.  So, read the packaging guides, etc and try and update packages meself?
<pheeror> if you do package for the actual stable version of eclipse you would be praised by crowds
<pheeror> (-:
<papabean> Isn't eclipse in multiple packages?
<teamcobra> papa: pretty much, you may even want to make a ppa in launchpad
<teamcobra> that way you can have it autobuild for you, etc
<pheeror> but it's pretty old
<teamcobra> (so it's easier for you to personally manage, until your packages get merged
<pheeror> like one or two year behind the schedule ;-)
<papabean> Oh, wow.
<papabean> teamcobra: ok.  Let me take some time to read the packaging guides and I'll see what I can contribute.
<teamcobra> papa: thanks for helping out !:D :D
<pheeror> if you do a buildservice spec file you can have it automatically build for all major linux distribution at once btw
<papabean> That's slick.
<teamcobra> very slick :D
<teamcobra> hell, I might even have to make some php scripts for making these spec files and auto-building/packaging for all of the supported distros
<teamcobra> imagine if anyone could log in, build their fave app, and get links to all of the packages for each distro ;)
<papabean> Is there a way to get an app to run at startup WITHOUT root privileges?  Something like /etc/rc.local?
<pheeror> sudo
<Unksi> papabean: as normal user?
<papabean> Yes.
<Unksi> use your crontab and set @reboot for the time
<papabean> Thank you.
<papabean> That'll do it.
<Unksi> youre welcome :)
<teamcobra> hrm, under the new kvm/virtmanager, it's impossible to use kvm for a i686 guest on an x86_64 host w/ svm (amd virt extensions)
<teamcobra> (will check if it's just like lenny as well, where under kvm you can't assign more than 1 virtual cpu on a machine w/ 4 physical cores)
<teamcobra> yep, only 1 vcpu allowed in kvm mode :/
<teamcobra> sup sup Jordan_U :D
<Jordan_U> teamcobra, Not much
<papabean> Unksi: Thank you again.  That worked wonderfully.
<Unksi> great :) youre welcome
<teamcobra> is there a way to shoehorn ubuntu-vm-builder into say, debian lenny?
<Skiessi> does anyone know when will nvidia-glx drivers become installable again?
<DanaG> !info nvidia-glx-177
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-177 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-177): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 177.13-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 8011 kB, installed size 23612 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<DanaG> there's also 173 and another earlier one.
<RAOF> Although it seems they broke monitor reporting with twinview in 177 at least :(
<Skiessi> okay thanks
<Skiessi> last time I checked with synaptic they weren't there
<RAOF> They are now, certainly.
<RAOF> Unless your mirror is quite out of date.
<Skiessi> I see
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-06
<ripps> kernel 2.6.31-1 broke my ati drivers
<ripps> Also, why does gdm want to remove fast-user-switch-applet?
<BUGabundo> ripps: no more used on karmic
<ripps> So, just let it be removed?
<BUGabundo> I will not say anything
<BUGabundo> it didn't ask me yet
<Ian_Corne> err
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: it will be used iirc
<Ian_Corne> but it's not compatible with the new GDM yet
<ghindo> Hrm, I'm still on GDM 2.20...should I force an upgrade?
<Ian_Corne> well you're using karmic  to test new stuff?
<ripps> Does anybody here know how to fix my radeon drivers? I can't use dri, it the xorg.log says something about radeon.o is 2.0.0, but 1.17.0 or newer  is needed; disabling dri
<DanaG> When is Xorg going to be able to handle keycodes > 255?
<poseidon> Is there a package I can install to get acmkdir?
<poseidon> did a google search.  saw a few comments about acmkdir not being in the debian repos either
<DanaG> dtchen: oh yeah, did you get a chance to dig up that ALSA upstream bug-report link?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/394985
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 394985 in fglrx-installer "fglrx: Unknown symbol find_task_by_vpid" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> yargh.
<ripps> Okay, my list of things that are bugging me right now: 1) I have to enter a password to use my wifi.  2) I have to enter the exact same password a second time to mount my ntfs harddisks.  3) I have to unplug and replug my wacom to get it working.
<SeveredCross> ripps: You can blame DeviceKit for #2.
<SeveredCross> Not sure about #1, I don't have that issue.
<SeveredCross> Actually, DeviceKit/PolicyKit.
<ripps> SeveredCross: It's a gnome-keyring thing
<ripps> I'm actually just unlocking my keyring
<SeveredCross> Ah. Hmm, mine never asks me to unlock my keyring after login.
<SeveredCross> For mounting disks, I get asked by DeviceKit every time.
<ripps> SeveredCross: do you use autologin?
<SeveredCross> Nope.
<ripps> SeveredCross: see, gnome-keyring takes your password there
<ripps> Since I have autologin, it needs credentials
<SeveredCross> Ah-ha, that would explain it
<ripps> And I'm okay with that to an extent, it's the fact that have to type my password twice from two seperate prompts when I login
<ripps> I think you can unsecure the gnome-keyring, and have it work without a password, but I forgot how to do that.
<Ian_Corne> it asks that when you give a password for the first time :p
<DanaG> ugh, anything I send with notify-send stays up for like 5 or 10 seconds.
<DanaG> I thought it was only supposed to stay up for 1/2 a second!
<Ian_Corne> aha :p
<Ian_Corne>        -t, --expire-time=TIME
<Ian_Corne>               Specifies  the  timeout  in  milliseconds at which to expire the
<Ian_Corne>               notification.
<DanaG> -t 750
<DanaG> 750 milliseconds is what I specify.
<DanaG> 11 SECONDS is what I get.
<Ian_Corne> yeah doesn't seem to work :p
<ripps> DanaG: it seems notify-osd ignores the time specified by notify-send
<DanaG> Yeah, but multiplying it by like 20... is absurd.
<ripps> DanaG: It does 10 seconds, every time
<DanaG> I thought they said the minimum should be like 500 milliseconds.
<DanaG> I have a script that does this on a keypress:           notify-send -t 750 "Ambient Light Sensor" "OFF" -i stock_brightness #gnome-brightness-applet
<ripps> DanaG: I think that can only be specified via code or dbus... or something... I'm not entirely clear on the specification...
<DanaG> If I want to toggle the thing twice... I have to wait 20 seconds before I know the final state AND it goes away.
<ripps> DanaG: I'm not entirely sure if the timing can be controled yet, but if it can, I'm pretty sure it would have to be done directly. Your best to file a bug or ask a ubuntu-dev
<ripps> Ian_Corne: do you know how to remove a gnome-keyring password once I've made it?
<SeveredCross> ripps: Seahorse.
<DanaG> man notify-osd
<DanaG> No manual entry for notify-osd
<DanaG> thaaanks.
<ripps> Notify-osd is still in a stat of flux, things are still changing and features being changed and added. So right now, it's kinda hard to get a bead on it's api
<DanaG> 10 seconds is still pretty ridiculous for something triggered by a key.
<Ian_Corne> ripps: sorry i don't know
<Ian_Corne> there's a menu in applications->accesories->passwords and encry...
<DanaG> oh yeah, and the notification title "Ambient Light Sensor" gets wrapped to two lines.  Any way to make it fit on one line, without making it look stupid (as in "Amb. Light Sensor" looks stupid)?
<DanaG> oh, just Amb (with no dot) works.
<Ian_Corne> bbl
<DanaG> or just "Brightness Sensor"
<DanaG> eh, looks best as "AmbientLightSensor" -- no spaces, but the proper name.
<DanaG> Anyway... any chance of getting Ubuntu to patch find_task_by_vpid back into the kernel, temporarily?
<DanaG> For now, I'll just build my own ALSA for the 2.6.30 kernel.
<DanaG> Nifty thing with new GDM: you can make volume control keys work there.
<DanaG> Just have to enable the media-keys plugin in the gconf thingy.
<DanaG> hmm, ALSA calls my USB sound card an "Audio Advantage Roadie", but Turtle Beach calls it SRM, not Roadie.
<DanaG> I believe the only difference between the two was the color of the case, though.
<DanaG> ugh, ALSA git server is being dog-slow.
<DanaG> 20 kilobytes per second.
<Ian_Corne> :p
<DanaG> well, now it's 100 kilobytes per second.  Better, but still sucky.
<DanaG> eh, I give up.
<DanaG> I wish Ubuntu would temporarily patch that missing symbol back into the kernel.
<DanaG> .. so then I could use 2.6.31 with fglrx.
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<DanaG> anyway, bye for now.
<eagles0513875> i have tried to install the 2.6.30-10 kernel that is in karmic repos but for some reason its not showing up in the gurb list
<hifi> 2.6.31 is already in the karmic repos, don't you want it?
<eagles0513875> hifi: im having issues with the plasma widget connecting to my wpa2 mixed encryption wiwi network
<eagles0513875> most likely its a regression in the widget and nothing to do with the kernel
<pvandewyngaerde> i cannot install the daily builds, i tried two already, and i always get permission denied errors
<yofel> pvandewyngaerde: permission denied for what? download cd/burn it/boot/install/...
<yofel> argh, bug 388953 is annoying *-.-
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388953 in gdebi "bad file descriptor on .deb install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388953
<cbr> uhm, why is my karmic pretty broken?
<cbr> at times KDE doesn't start although KDM does.. X just crashes.. when i log in @ VT, it gives errors about /dev/null not being accessible.. the wicd network manager doesn't work.. yet on some boots some of these things work again
<pvandewyngaerde> yofel:  downloaded iso image,  using it in a new virtualbox machine , ubuntu and kubuntu: see also  bug 394646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394646 in ubiquity "Karmic-daily Installer crashed in virtualbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394646
<anteaterNethack> in gdm the option for just using the users .xsession instead of a registered window manager does not exist anymore.  is creating a *.desktop file the right way to go?
<bazhang> anteaterNethack, in karmic? or jaunty
<anteaterNethack> karmic.
<anteaterNethack> it was there by default in jaunty.
<anteaterNethack> (i am using an xmonad that lives in my home.)
<bazhang> best wait for an answer in here then, in lieu of #ubuntu
<anteaterNethack> yes.
 * gnomefreak blames mono
<anteaterNethack> i'll just fix it the way dr_willis said in #ubuntu in the meantime.
 * gnomefreak working on lower panel atm, swomeone knows whats wrong with it let me know save me some time :)
<anteaterNethack> karmic works pretty well for a pre-release.  i had not had any other problems.
<gnomefreak> eh a few issues that i expected just caught me off guard since ive been gone for a while
<anteaterNethack> i only updated last week.
<anteaterNethack> ok, i'll have to restart my X now, to see if the fix worked.  see you!
<pvandewyngaerde> i cannot install it
<anteaterNethack> re.
<nh2> hi, is there any way I can try multi pointer X (mpx) without spending days on it?
<nh2> I'd like to see what it can do with two mice
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, after latest upgrades I can see black rectangular holes on my screen, on ATI
<Le-Chuck_ITA> like the vga cursor
<Le-Chuck_ITA> on the Xorg screen
<Medo42> I'm using the Xubuntu karmic alpha and gdm stopped working.
<Medo42> I can start an x session manually as root when I kill gdm, with "sudo startx", but gdm only shows a black screen with movable "busy" mouse cursor.
<gnomefreak> Medo42: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<gnomefreak> does that help
<Medo42> No, same result.
<gnomefreak> X drivers maybe
<Medo42> I also tried going back to the 2.6.30 kernel without any change
<Medo42> And as I said, I can start x manually as root and get an xfce session, so x seems to be working fine.
<Medo42> I'll try to reinstall gdm
<Medo42> Did not help
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Medo42> Hi. I'm giving up for now.
<tgpraveen> BluesKaj: h
<tgpraveen> hi
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I told you that I see sort of a black vga cursor disturbing my X, but there is more
<Le-Chuck_ITA> you should see my console (tty1...n)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have pieces of X windows over there :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> please tell me you already know. If I have to report such a bug it will be a great headache
<Le-Chuck_ITA> some of them you use a camera to get pics of the console...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> OMG my english is died
<rww> Le-Chuck_ITA: There's more information and a fix at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/394263
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 394263 in linux "2.6.31 kernel breaks 3d for radeon x1600" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Le-Chuck_ITA> great
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I love you
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah it's just kernel, good
<rww> there's a problem with the radeon driver and kernel mode-setting that causes a bunch of problems, including tty1...n not working, blocks on the screen, accelleration not working... that modprobe.d entry disables KMS which fixes all of that.
<gnomefreak> and i thought nvidia was in bad shape
<Le-Chuck_ITA> rww: if you have an ATI, I never understood the plethora of driver options available. Basically I should stay with wathever ubuntu choses for me?
 * gnomefreak be back later to check on build
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean the choice of the driver, not the options of a specific driver
<Le-Chuck_ITA> rww thanks!
<rww> Le-Chuck_ITA: it depends on your card. If the Hardware Drivers utility tells you that you can use the non-free ATI driver, that might be worth a look if you need 3D acceleration (compiz) and don't have it by default. Otherwise, yeah, I'd stay with the default
<rww> (and the non-free ATI driver doesn't support a bunch of cards now, so don't bother with it if Hardware Drivers doesn't list it)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have 3d accelleration by default, *very* fast for an old laptop, the only problem is some wrong video frequency that sometimes makes  my screen dark for a couple of seconds
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and I can live with it
<rww> Le-Chuck_ITA: then I'd stay with what you have :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what is KMS?
<rww> Le-Chuck_ITA: KMS = kernel mode-setting = setting up the graphics card inside the kernel at the beginning of boot, rather than when Xorg starts
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is this the thing that caused my consoles not to be 80x25 anymore?
<rww> Le-Chuck_ITA: possibly. I never got it working right (it breaks my consoles), so I don't know if it does that.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> rww: reboot time, thanks again
<rww> gnomefreak: well nvidia's free drivers don't even attempt KMS yet, as far as I know ;)
<rww> oh, i lie, apparently they reverse-engineered it in nouveau. nifty.
<gnomefreak> rww: not sure but i guess from last comment they do
<gnomefreak> they dont work nor does the 173 driver in our PPA or repos but upstream works
<Le-Chuck_ITA> rww: kms *is* responsible for the high-resolution ttys
<Le-Chuck_ITA> rww: now I know because I rebooted and they are back to good old 80x25. The high resolution ones are extremely slow on all computers I've seen them on. I hope some day the developers will change their mind on this.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Another question: is Xorg *very* crashy for you since a week or less?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it tends to crash while I type
<rww> Le-Chuck_ITA: nope, it's working fine here. Is it still happening after putting in that modprobe.d line?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> rww: it's happening on two different pcs. The modprobe line solved all the new problems except this one
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but the other pc has an intel card. I suspect it's gdm
<rww> Le-Chuck_ITA: That'd be the other thing that changed last week, yeah.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> idea, will try to use startx and see
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: can i ask ya a question
<bmunger> I can't get either the Live CD or Alternate cd to install using usb.. what's the trick?
<bmunger> And netboot will not work either
<eagles0513875> bmunger: if you upgrade from jaunty to karmic it works
<bmunger> I had bad luck with upgrades
<bmunger> on any os
<eagles0513875> well from jaunty to karmic it works cuz i did it day before yesterday
<tgpraveen> hi all
<bmunger> any idea when the livecd installer will be fixed for kubuntu?
<tgpraveen> is banshee and empathy the default yet on the cd?
<bmunger> ok i cant use jaunty to update to karmic because only thing thats available are dvd images and its too big for my usb disk
<bmunger> tried jaunty netboot and that doesnt work either
<yofel> bmunger: the jaunty cd's would be here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<bmunger> why isnt it on cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<maco> any of you use GoodReads + Firefox 3.5?
<yofel> bmunger: no idea ^^
<bmunger> ok
<bmunger> going to try today's karmic live cd and if it doesnt work i will try the jaunty cd
<yofel> bmunger: what about the alpha2 cd?
<bmunger> if i remember they said the only working one was alternate..and alternate doesnt work on anything but real cdrom drives
<bmunger> but maybe i will try that next instead
<yofel> who said that, there are desktop isos of alpha2 here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-2/
<yofel> cool, it seems that after 2 jears of using ubuntu Suspend now seems to work flawless on my thinkpad :)
<JMFTheVCI> Found a nice bug today. If I use Synaptic and click on Reload it works - *unless* I am using a VPN connection (AT&T) then it chashes my system. This is with the 2.6.31.1 kernel. With the 2.6.30.10 kernel it does not crash in these circumstances. This is repeatable.
<JMFTheVCI> Worth reporting? The AT&T dialer is a company specifc item of software and is not in the ubuntu repos.
<charlie-tca> Anyone get VirtualBox-OSE to work in 2.6.31.1 kernel?
<JMFTheVCI> Try 2.6.31.2 which is just out.
<JMFTheVCI> I have seen that 2.6.31.1 is buggy.
<SwedeMike> I tought 2.6.31 was only at rc2 stage?
<charlie-tca> I don't know where it is at, but it is in karmic 64bit, at least
<JMFTheVCI> It might well be. I have all repositories active. I do know that I have had issues with 31.1 so 31.2 is worth a try. 2.6.30.10 has been stable so far.
<JMFTheVCI> (I am a 32-bit only so can't make x64 judgements.)
<charlie-tca> I'll give it a try.
 * Bmw1000c brb
<DanaG> dtchen: I'm looking through the ALSA git server... and it hasn't been updated since June 6th.  Do you know what's going on with that?
<DanaG> ... and where I can get the ALSA with those mute GPIO patches?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: do you still need me?
<holzmodem> is it true, that the kernel > 2.6.30 no longer support loading custom DSDT file thru initramfs?
<maco> holzmodem, might be something to ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<badmox_> hi i have an problem with upgrading to 9.10 alpha update-manager -d does not work
<gnomefreak> most likley it hasnt been updated to add the -d flag for 9.10
<Leftmost> I'm attempting to set up a VPN connection with Network Manager, but the Add button in the connection editor is greyed out. network-manager-vpnc is installed and Network Manager has been restarted since. Ideas?
<gnomefreak> oh bw gdm is going to break on gdm update
<gnomefreak> s/bw/btw
<gnomefreak> 2.26.1-0ubuntu3 is broken one
<gnomefreak> as of a few hours ago
<charlie-tca> Time to reinstall karmic here. Upgrade to 2.6.31.2 kernel and newest gdm failed totally
<SeveredCross> I haven't gotten the 2.6.31 kernel yet...
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> gdm works for me.
<charlie-tca> doesn' t really seem like a good idea to get it yet
<yofel> SeveredCross: which gdm version?
<SeveredCross> 2.26.1-0ubuntu2.
<charlie-tca> What ever the 1600 UTC update was
<SeveredCross> I had to reboot, but it works.
<yofel> SeveredCross: the newest is ubuntu3
<charlie-tca> I think 2.26.1-0ubuntu3
<SeveredCross> Huh, I guess I haven't gotten it yet.
<SeveredCross> An apt-get upgrade shows nothing.
<SeveredCross> Dist-upgrade same.
<SeveredCross> And I just refreshed the repos.
<charlie-tca> just came out 4 hours agao
<yofel> but you need to switch to ttyX to upgrade it
<yofel> or your system will be crap
<charlie-tca> yeah, did that. Followed the message all the way, and gdm would not restart anyway
<yofel> hm, well, I'll try it now as well, wish me luck!
<charlie-tca> ah, well. I fresh install again is probably good :-)
<charlie-tca> s/I/A
<Twigathy> hm, well using update-manager gdm nuked itself. So I switched to a vt, ran dpkg --configure -a, then apt-get upgrade and all was well :)
<hggdh> Twigathy, yes, known, solved with gdm-2.26.1-0ubuntu3
<charlie-tca> Yeah, ran mine in tty1
 * hggdh was the first to be hit by this, last week
<Twigathy> I hit it too, but it saved my session and restarted gdm rather than killing the session
<Twigathy> This is a second gdm update with weird killyness :)
<hggdh> yes, the first two updates to 2.26.1 had this issue; it did not affect everybody, though. This was fixed today, with 0ubuntu3 (still one issue remaining)
<yofel> so, gdm back up after I started it manually :)
<charlie-tca> I must be just lucky? ;-)
<yofel> hm... what the hell is gdm-simple-greeter?
<yofel> and who's idea was it to make apport pop up a minute after login...
<hggdh> yofel, g-s-g is the one reamining issue, and what about  apport?
<yofel> hggdh: apport just pops up a minute after minute and steals the keyboard while I'm typing in irssi -> 1) very annoying 2) Since I'm typing on the keyboard I don't know what will happen
<yofel> s/minute after minute/minute after login
<hggdh> yofel, announcing crashes?
<yofel> hggdh: how about popping up in the notification area?
<hggdh> yofel, I think it might be a good idea, but -- is apport announcing crashes?
<yofel> (and no, I don't want to continue the discussion about update-notifier)
<yofel> hggdh: yes
<yofel> I don't neccessary have something against popping up, but it should NOT steal my keyboard
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: sry was afk just had one question about the plasma-widget-network-manager the version form svn that is in jaunty was it patched or something to fix wpa connection issues
<hggdh> yofel, this is a good bug to report
<DanaG> odd... that fix for mute LED doesn't apply to my card.
<yofel> will do that then
<DanaG> Oh, and it only works one way: software toggles LED, but pushing button does not toggle software state!
<hggdh> thanks. I agree with you. I do not like keyboard stealing
<DanaG> http://forum.soft32.com/linux/31-rc1-iwlagn-4965-wireless-due-RFKILL-problem-ftopict487802.html
<DanaG>     	https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=515266
<ubottu> Error: Error getting bugzilla.novell.com bug #515266: NotPermitted
<DanaG> NotPermitted... damnit.
<robin0800> the update to 2.6.31.2 seems to have fixed my compiz problem
<billybigrig> anyone have a working webcam with 2.6.31?
<bmunger> I have a Dell Latitude D600 system which is a Pentium M 1.7GHz with 1GB ram and Intel graphics.. it sure does drag in Kubuntu Karmic.  Even with compositing turned off it runs poorly.  Does anyone have any performance suggestions?
<billybigrig> should be enough to run karmic and compiz
<billybigrig> i don't use intel though, so i don't know
<billybigrig> what video driver are you using?
<BluesKaj> billybigrig ??
<bmunger> billybigrig, probably i915 if i had to guess, how do i tell?
<reto`> bmunger: you might try the xcfe desktop. but for me ubuntu (GNOME) is running quite fast on a netbook hp mini 1.6ghz 2gb ram...
<billybigrig> BluesKaj: ?
<billybigrig> bmunger: lspci
<billybigrig> lspci
<billybigrig> err lspci | grep Intel
<BluesKaj> nm billybigrig , just wondered where the question came from :)
<yofel> more like: lspci | grep VGA
<billybigrig> haha im having a mental block today i think
<billybigrig> yofel: haha thanks
<yofel> :P
<BluesKaj> or , lspci | grep -i vga
<bmunger> yofel: whoops, I was wrong, its ATI RV250
<bmunger> which should run better than Intel right?
<bmunger> Mobility FireGL 9000
<yofel> well... don't know much ati - i've got intel and nvidia
<yofel> do you use the open source driver or fglrx?
<bmunger> reto`: Yea I thought about using XFCE, but I was using this machine to demo KDE 4.3
<bmunger> yofel: Probably open source, I didn't see it listed as needing a driver
<bmunger> billybigrig, you have any idea either?
<yofel> bmunger: what does 'glxinfo | grep render' give you?
<kklimonda> hey, when I upgrade JJ to KK can I switch to grub2 completely?
<yofel> kklimonda: yes
<kklimonda> yofel: in semi-automatic way, without editing "weird" files?
<yofel> kklimonda: use 'upgrade-from-grub-legacy'
<bmunger> Mesa DRI R200
<bmunger> wow says the module is missing, probably using vesa, just installed the xorg module for fglrx
<kklimonda> yofel: thanks
<bmunger> yofel: I installed the xorg fglrx module and restarted, now when it loads X it stays black and I cant switch to another terminal
<Sarvatt> fglrx isnt working with 2.6.31 yet
<bmunger> oh great, I just screwed myself then.
<yofel> I guess X segfaulted. There should be an option to repair X in recovery mode
<bmunger> alright
<yofel> like I said, I don't know much about atk
<Sarvatt> do you have 2.6.30-10 to fall back to?
<bmunger> yea I think so
<yofel> *ati
<Sarvatt> best to stick with that for now
<bmunger> sounds good I will give that a shot
<bmunger> 30-8 is last I have
<bmunger> should work
<Sarvatt> wait R200, fglrx doesnt even support that
<Sarvatt> sorry, should have read the whole chat log
<bmunger> oh
<Sarvatt> fglrx only supports R600+ now
<bmunger> probably why that kernel doesnt help
<Sarvatt> what kernel were you on?
<bmunger> newest
<bmunger> 31.2 i think
<Sarvatt> 2.6.31-1 had radeon KMS enabled by default which doesnt have dri support in karmic yet
<Sarvatt> so you'd want to boot with radeon.modeset=0 added to grub
<Sarvatt> that should be fixed and you should have dri support in 2.6.31-2 but it might not be, i would add it just incase
<bmunger> would that help with performance
<Sarvatt> you can add it to /etc/default/grub
<Sarvatt> in the part that says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="something"
<Sarvatt> just add radeon.modeset=0 to the end of it, then run sudo update-grub2 afterwards
<Sarvatt> yeah it'll help performance ALOT
<bmunger> removing fglrx first
<Sarvatt> yep
<Sarvatt> can just remove xorg.conf entirely, shouldnt need one anymore
<Sarvatt> you'd want to uninstall fglrx from your system though
<bmunger> Ok made the changes, rebooting
<bmunger> it says unknown option about the modeset
<Sarvatt> yeah thats normal, it still works
<bmunger> ok
<bmunger> performance is still the same
<Sarvatt> upload a dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin?
<dupondje> lotsa new updates today :)
<bmunger> Sarvatt: dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/211517/
<Sarvatt> dmesg looks fine
<bmunger> Sarvatt: Xorg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/211519/
<Sarvatt> that looks fine too, its most likely just that the card is slow and thats the best performance you can hope to get on it right now
<Sarvatt> one last thing, can you do a cat /proc/mtrr and pastebin that?
<bmunger> ok
<bmunger> Sarvatt: mtrr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/211523/
<bmunger> I know about the mtrr issue with jaunty intel
<Sarvatt> yep the performance is as good as you can get right now :(
<bmunger> doesn't seem to be the same here
<bmunger> dang
<bmunger> it's not so nice
<Sarvatt> are you sure it isnt any better? it should have been really messed up on 2.6.31-1
<bmunger> I was showing it off and it just ran like crap
<Sarvatt> does glxinfo say its using R200 or software rasterizer?
<bmunger> well when I installed it from alpha 2, I went directly to the terminal, bypassing X, then updated and rebooted
<bmunger> says direct rendering
<bmunger> if thats what you mean
<Sarvatt> the opengl renderer string
<Sarvatt> you can have direct rendering with software rasterizer
<Sarvatt> what you may want to do is install driconf and lower the options so its faster
<Turl> hi, any special channel for networking/ufw support?
<bmunger> Mesa DRI R200 AGP 4x
<Sarvatt> set it to never sync to vblank, lower it to 16 bit depth in there
<Sarvatt> and maybe change the TCL to prefer hardware first
<iPoRn> any of you, have any problems trying to run "gnome-app-install" ?
<hggdh> iPoRn, like?
<cabrey> X seems to be crash happy. is this a known thing with UXA + intel driver?
<cabrey> i've already submitted a few bugs for karmic, but I don't want flood launchpad...
<iPoRn> i can't run it
<iPoRn> it stops when finishes to read the sources.list
<hggdh> hum. Better than what I just got -- a look on apport and g-a-i
<hggdh> s/look/loop/
<iPoRn> it loads all of the applications, and then it just stops with the "box" on the Sound & Video
<hggdh> iPoRn, this is a different issue from mine. Are you up-to-date on karmic?
<iPoRn> yes
<iPoRn> but, i have this problem for near a month or so...
<hggdh> perhaps time to report it?
 * hggdh just reported mine
<iPoRn> wasnt the command on bash: bug application ?
<iPoRn> forget it ;x
<Shane_Fagan> Hey im having a little problem. I was installing updates to the kernel and ubuntu went to the login screen for some reason and now I cant install the update.
<hggdh> Shane_Fagan, on karmic?
<Shane_Fagan> Yep
<Shane_Fagan> Ill pastebin the error im getting
<hggdh> probably the gdm update -- 2.26.1 had an issue (solved on -0ubuntu3) where it unilaterally closed or opened a *new* gdm session
<Shane_Fagan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/211534/
<Shane_Fagan> Oh but it broke updates to the kernel
<Shane_Fagan> So how would I be able to fix that
<hggdh> hold on, let me see the pastebin
<hggdh> Shane_Fagan, kernel 2.27 is *not* karmic
<hggdh> 2.6.27, I mean
<Shane_Fagan> I am on karmic
<billybigrig> iPoRn: ubuntu-bug APPNAME
<Shane_Fagan> That was just an old one I think that wasnt removed
<iPoRn> allready submited the bug
<Shane_Fagan> current kernel on my system is 2.6.31-1 generic
<hggdh> Shane_Fagan, what do you have on /etc/initramfs-tools/update-initramfs.conf?
<rww> Shane_Fagan: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-July/000586.html was posted to ubuntu-devel-announce today. If you're using karmic, you really should be subscribed to that list.
<hggdh> so far it does not sound like a critical issue, Shane_Fagan. What happens after this error?
<Shane_Fagan> I am on that list
<Shane_Fagan> Nothing I think it already removed it
<charlie-tca__> hggdh: I have to say if a person is running Xubuntu karmic, that gdm upgrade will cause the xserver not to start
<Shane_Fagan> It says its not there in the error
<rww> sudo touch /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/volatile/
<rww> sorry, mkdir, not touch
<Shane_Fagan> Hmmm ill restart and see if that fixes it
<hggdh> charlie-tca__, that's even worse than I thought, then...
<charlie-tca__> seems to be an issue with the xubuntu gdm screen and the upgrade
<hggdh> a reboot resolves it?
<charlie-tca__> two fresh installs later, no reboot fixes it
<hggdh> ugh!
<charlie-tca__> The only fix I got is not to install gdm 2.26.1-0ubuntu3
<Shane_Fagan> rww: That didnt work
<charlie-tca__> At least it seems to limited to Xubuntu
<Shane_Fagan> Hmm brb just going to try restarting
<hggdh> Shane_Fagan, do you still have 2.6.27 installed?
<billybigrig> charlie-tca__: who said not to install 0ubuntu3?
<charlie-tca__> I did, If you are running Xubuntu
<charlie-tca__> I did two fresh installs before I figured it out
<hggdh> charlie-tca__, I have xfce and gnome; I was able to restart nicely on gnome. I will try xfce now
<charlie-tca__> You are using the gnome gdm screen then
<hggdh> and you?
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> of cource
<charlie-tca__> Xubuntu gdm screen
<hggdh> course
<shane_fagan> Ok no luck the restart didnt fix the problem
<hggdh> shane_fagan, per the pastebin, your issue seems to be related to the initramfs config file
<shane_fagan> Sure
<hggdh> so. What do you have there?
<shane_fagan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/211541/
<hggdh> shane_fagan, this is *not* what should be there!
<hggdh> this seems like a partial sources.list
<shane_fagan> Hmmm i didnt change anything
<shane_fagan> Pastebin yours so i can have a look
<robin0800> bmunger just looked at your X org log both pageflip and backing store are disabled try enabling them
<hggdh> what version of initramfs-tools are you running?
<shane_fagan> The update of that failed
<hggdh> shane_fagan, http://pastebin.ca/1486141
<hggdh> that's bizarre...
<shane_fagan> If I add that on to my one do you think it will work?
<hggdh> it is a good chance. I wonder what else may be hosed, though
<shane_fagan> Nope still errors
<shane_fagan> Hmmm the linux kernel update too isnt right
<shane_fagan> it should be 2.6.31-2 generic
<shane_fagan> im on -1
<robin0800> shane_fagan that ones got a few bugs
<shane_fagan> Yep
<shane_fagan> Ill file a bug I think and see if a kernel developer can help
<robin0800> shane_fagan can't you upgrade to 2
<shane_fagan> No the gdm update made that update fail
<hggdh> shane_fagan, the error on initramfs does not seem to be related
<shane_fagan> I know but when gdm logged me out it broke the 2.6.31-2-generic update
<shane_fagan> Because it was halfway through the install of the linux update when gdm logged me out
<robin0800> shane_fagan you could try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<shane_fagan> Did that already didnt help
<shane_fagan> Here is the output for sudo dpkg --configure -a   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/211554/
<robin0800> shane_fagan sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<hggdh> shane_fagan, still the same error. Did you replace your /etc/initramfs/update-initramfs.conf?
<shane_fagan> robin0800: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/211556/
<shane_fagan> hggdh: No i didnt
<hggdh> you will not be able to install the kernel until you do so. Your version is hosed, absolutely
<kklimonda> erm, is it possible to set a font in evolution? o.O
<hggdh> kklimonda, yes
<hggdh> (or should)
<kklimonda> hggdh: for email subjects too?
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> not sure, give me a sec
<kklimonda> the one that is default looks kinda like... poo ;)
<hggdh> kklimonda, no, the only changes are in Edit/Preferences/Mail Prefs/General
<hggdh> you cannot set the subject's font by itself
<kklimonda> hggdh: I can't set it at all :/
<casinaroyale> I just did an update and I get an error saying "The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager  have not been installed correctly. Contact system administrator"
<kklimonda> btw, will KK get virtualbox 3.0?
<kklimonda> casinaroyale: i love those "contact sysadmin" messagess
<casinaroyale> kklimonda: I only wish I could say that
<hggdh> kklimonda, just checked on Evo, and even on gconf only these two fonts can be set
<kklimonda> hggdh: good lord..
<kklimonda> this default font is the ugliest font i've seen in my life o.O
<hggdh> kklimonda, what happens on Edit/Prefs/Mail Prefs/General?
<hggdh> (the default is Gnome's)
<kklimonda> I have changed them both
<kklimonda> it worked for messages
<kklimonda> but not for subjects..
<kklimonda> which is weird
<hggdh> indeed
<shane_fagan> hggdh: Give me your entire initramfs config file please
<hggdh> shane_fagan, just the update-initramfs.conf -- see http://pastebin.ca/1486141
<kklimonda> hggdh: it uses default fixed width font no matter what you set in Mail Prefs/General :/
<hggdh> kklimonda, OK. I was trying on Evo git. Let me run evo 2.26
<kklimonda> which would be fine.. but for some reason it doesn't use the font size that is set..
<Q-FUNK> the 2.6.31 kernel oopses during bootup, near the end of the initrd loading. (both -1 and -2 oops).  how would I go about logging what happens to help the kernel team debug this?
<hggdh> (and bllody evo git is barfing when I change the font :-(
<kklimonda> hggdh: btw - do you know if evo devs are working on some major overhaul of gui? :/
<hggdh> kklimonda, there is work in progress for taking out bonobo, and there is anjal -- an evolution for the netbook. But I am not aware of a gui overhaul
<hggdh> *very* not cool. Now my Evo 2.26.3 crashed
<Q-FUNK> ah, it seems that the last 2.6.30 works, so the regression must be since 2.6.31
<hggdh> kklimonda, but I *did* change the fonts, and I did *not* see the changes
<kklimonda> hggdh: I think you have to restart Evolution for changes to take the effect
<hggdh> I did... will do it again, though (last one crashed)
<kklimonda> hggdh: also as I said - the font used to display subjects in messages list can't be changed and the default one is used..
<kklimonda> (the one set in gnome settings..)
<hggdh> kklimonda, I confirm. Care to open a bug?
<hggdh> but I wonder if this has been reported already... will look upstream
<hggdh> <sigh/> b.g.o is slow, as usual...
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<hggdh> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> right as usual
<BUGabundo> hggdh: preciso de falar ctg
<hggdh> pvt?
<BUGabundo> -pt
<hggdh> k
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo
<yofel> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey guys! missed you!
<BUGabundo> very long day today :(
<billybigrig> http://pastebin.com/f6696511a
<billybigrig> someone want to look at the bottom, where there's the GSPCA error
<billybigrig> thats when i fire up cheese, my webcam light goes on, but the cheese screen is all purple garbage
<billybigrig> this has been going on ever since .31 for me and i can't figure out how to get it workign
<BUGabundo> new kernel coming down the tubes?
<billybigrig> yeah
<BUGabundo> billybigrigu need to talk to gspca mantainer
<billybigrig> how do i find the maintainer?
<BUGabundo> AFAIK most of them broke on .31
<BUGabundo> mine too
<billybigrig> yeah
<billybigrig> .30 worked great
<BUGabundo> I think he his known as maltoso
<billybigrig> .28 didn't work at all in jaunty
<yofel> BUGabundo: new gdm as well, updated already?
<BUGabundo> I'll ask my webcm driver dev
<billybigrig> i was surprised when it worked right away in karmic
<BUGabundo> still in queue yofel
<billybigrig> BUGabundo: read the devel-annouce email before upgrading gdm
<BUGabundo> let me finish UM updates, and ill check aptitude
<yofel> BUGabundo: read the mail from martin on devel-announce about gdm?
<BUGabundo> billybigrig 300 emails before I get there :(
<billybigrig> haha
<billybigrig> logout and trop to tty from gdm
<BUGabundo> please post a direct link
<billybigrig> then apt-get update, check that your upgrading gdm to ubuntu3
<billybigrig> k
<billybigrig> theres on in the forums
<billybigrig> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1205763
<hggdh> BUGabundo, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-July/000586.html
<BUGabundo> taking a kick look at my mail threads I don't see an email from martin :(
<BUGabundo> goodie... shuter upgrade broken
<BUGabundo> The following packages have been kept back:  gdm python-ubuntuone-client{a} ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome
<BUGabundo> yofel: so I guess I still don't get the new GDM
<BUGabundo> I better look at the reason behind this
<yofel> hm, ubuntuone is held back here as well... but gdm shouldn't... unless you still have fast-user-switch-thing installed
<billybigrig> check the version
<billybigrig> gdm might still be ubuntu2
<billybigrig> wait until it shows ubuntu3 and dist-upgrade
<billybigrig> what repo are you using? might be slow in updating
<yofel> ah, now ubuntuone is upgradable as well..
<BUGabundo> ii  gdm                       2.20.10-0ubuntu5
<billybigrig> hmm
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 2.20.10-0ubuntu5
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 2.26.1-0ubuntu3
<Sarvatt> someone needs to dist-upgrade :D
<yofel> BUGabundo: got fast-user-switch still installed?
<Sarvatt> (do it from a VT though)
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: been using aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> no package kept back before, for so long
<BUGabundo> yofel: think so. I see it there
<Sarvatt> safe-upgrade wont let it remove fast-user-switch-applet that it needs to remove to upgrade
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<BUGabundo> but it's the 1st time!
<BUGabundo> I've seen it remove lots of other packages
<Sarvatt> not packages that were pulled in by ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> The following packages have been kept back:
<BUGabundo>   gdm python-ubuntuone-client{a} ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome
<BUGabundo> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<BUGabundo>   linux-headers-2.6.31-2{a} linux-headers-2.6.31-2-generic{a} linux-image-2.6.31-2-generic{a}
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<BUGabundo>   geoclue{u} geoclue-hostip{u} geoclue-localnet{u} geoclue-manual{u} libgeoclue0{u}
<Sarvatt> those were from an empathy upgrade, nothing essential
 * BUGabundo wonder why terminal-root opened on it self during an upgrade !!!
<yofel> I personally never use safe-upgrade, I always start aptitude full - easier to resolve conflicts that way
<BUGabundo> oh wait, it was terminator. wth
<yofel> terminal-root o.O
<BUGabundo> yofel: gnome-terminal as root, yes... but no it was terminator
<BUGabundo> same read console icon :(
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/211581/ aptitude full is sooo not a good idea :|
<Sarvatt> bugabundo thats normal and fine
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-07
 * BUGabundo there goes U1
<yofel> BUGabundo: what server do you use? I just upgraded U1 fine from archive.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> yofel: PPA ?
<BUGabundo> is there another ?
<yofel> ... forgot that u1 was a ppa...
<yofel> but anyway, I got:
<yofel>  *** 0.90.3+r64-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic 0
<yofel>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<BUGabundo> so now I have 3 commands to run to check for updates... thanks so much Sarvatt /sarcasm
<Sarvatt> if anything purge ubuntuone-client and reinstall it with the karmic version after
<Sarvatt> you need to let it remove fast-user-switch-applet to upgrade GDM, and get ready for X to stop in the middle of the GDM upgrade
<BUGabundo> ubuntuone-client-gnome:  Candidate: 0.90.3+r64-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<BUGabundo> ubuntuone-client:  Installed: 0.90.3+r66-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<Sarvatt> just control-alt-f1 then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and let it do everything and reboot
<yofel> Sarvatt: shouldn't have gdm ubuntu3 fixed that?
<BUGabundo> went fine
<BUGabundo> I'm still here after GDM upgrade
<Sarvatt> yeah it did but only for future upgrades
<Sarvatt> ahh ok so its just upgrading from 2.26 0ubuntu1 or 0ubuntu2 that stops it
<yofel> Sarvatt: he still had the *old* gdm installed
<BUGabundo> seems so
<BUGabundo> once again, saved by aptitude
<BUGabundo> :))
<yofel> Sarvatt: exactly, the posrm scripts kill gdm there :(
<BUGabundo> darn it. another reboot required
<BUGabundo> can't beat a one day uptime now :(
<Sarvatt> theres another kernel coming soon :D
<yofel> Sarvatt: why that?
<Sarvatt> 2.6.31-2.16 fixing up a dm-raid problem in 2.15
<billybigrig> should be fixing gspca problems
<billybigrig> :)
<Sarvatt> could always use jaunty if a breakage like that is that big a deal :D
<billybigrig> or the .30 kernel
<billybigrig> i'd like to know what change from .30 to .31 that killed webcams
<BUGabundo> or talk to upstream
<Sarvatt> i think its a udev or usb-utils problem, i'm getting errors for usb in general flooding my dmesg
<Sarvatt> [15250.140159] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 99
<Sarvatt> [15250.552132] usb 4-1: device not accepting address 99, error -71
<Sarvatt> [15250.552181] hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<BUGabundo> any one noticing huge slow downs on youtube videos on fullscreen? Firefox 3.6, flash 64bits
<BUGabundo> works ok on regular size window
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I've noticed a big speed up when reinstalled system and installed 32 bit by mistake ;)
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> yofel: Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main ubuntuone-client-gnome 0.90.3+r66-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty [101kB]
<BUGabundo> got it from the nigtly PPA
<Sarvatt> switch your sources from jaunty to karmic...
<Zorael^2> Anyone here versed in python-fu to whom the traceback at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/209893/ makes any sense?
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: U1 ppl say not ready
<kklimonda> Zorael^2: looks like apt's api has changed
<Zorael^2> kklimonda: I keep getting "wfm" responses about it though
<kklimonda> Zorael^2: from other people who use KK (or the same distro you do?)
<kklimonda> ?
<BUGabundo> Zorael is envy still active as a stand alone?
<BUGabundo> though it was integreated into jokey
<Zorael^2> kklimonda: from BUGabundo and this channel, so supposedly the same
<Zorael^2> BUGabundo: Huh, it was?
<BUGabundo> me !?!?
<Zorael^2> oyes. :3
<Zorael^2> [Sat Jul 4 2009] [18:41:47] <BUGabundo>        Zorael^2: wfm
<kklimonda> Zorael^2: what version of python-apt do you have?
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: oh look there's a karmic u1 after all
<Zorael^2> kklimonda: The one in karmic main, 0.7.10.4ubuntu1
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo: the ubuntuone-client from deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/nightlies/ubuntu karmic main works fine for me
<kklimonda> Zorael^2: it can't work with python-apt and envy-core from KK - I've just checked sources
<Sarvatt> karmics libs are so different from jaunty, i'm surprised the jaunty one works :D
<Zorael^2> kklimonda: okay, thanks. :>
<kklimonda> Zorael^2: python-apt 0.7.10 has broken an API
<kklimonda> Zorael^2:  and envy-core (at least the version from KK) wasn't ported yet
<yofel> good night folks
<BUGabundo> bye yofel
<DanaG> odd... I seem to have TWO instances of notify-osd running.
<DanaG> And one of them... is really tiny.
<BUGabundo> lol
<DanaG> One seems to be running from the login screen.
<DanaG> Runs as user 'gdm'
<DanaG> And only the network notifications appear in it.
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<DanaG> oh yeah, but on the plus side, I've tweaked it so I can use my volume hotkeys at the login screen.
<m_tadeu> I have a recovery partiion in which I want to put the ubuntu install disk...is there a howto to do that?
<DanaG> "unetbootin" is one good option.
<BUGabundo> m_tadeu: sure! delete it and isntall there?
<DanaG> It's a googleable term.
<m_tadeu> thanks....I'm on it
 * BUGabundo $ do radom_pool (bath;sleep;breakfast;work);
<billybigrig> BUGabundo: whats up with your quit messages haha
<BUGabundo> billybigrig: sleep deprevived makes typos
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> gone
<m_tadeu> should the partition have a specific type? or it can be ext3?
<BUGabundo> m_tadeu: should sufice
<m_tadeu> howcome I was able to boot from a karmic64 in an intel core duo?
<RAOF> m_tadeu: Because your core duo is really a core duo 2 and hense supports x86-64?
<m_tadeu> RAOF: I didn't know about that feature
<RAOF> All intel processors for the last 5 years or so have supported x86-64.  Now there's the exception of some Atom processors though, I think.
<m_tadeu> tought they all had 32bit registers
<RAOF> In IA32 mode, yes.  Long mode is an x86-64 extension to IA32.
<m_tadeu> cool :)
<RAOF> Sorry; what I _actually_ meant there is... "in protected mode, yes".  Long mode is an extension in the same way protected mode was an extension to real mode.
<m_tadeu> I see :)
<m_tadeu> now....I used unetbootin to set my recovery partition with karmic....when I press f11 I get "Boot error"...where can I check for problems?
<nhasian> hey hey what's going on today?
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> anyone here by chance have a working scanner with xsane?
<DanaG> dtchen: updated my bug comments.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<poseidon> Anyone know of a package to pull in the acmkdir tool?
<poseidon> I can't find it anywhere.  Even in the debian pdo.  It is part of the gnu autotoolset (included in source tarbell)
<sahak> hello
<sahak> is gdm autologin no longer possible in Ubuntu 9.10?
<DanaG> Take a look at /etc/gdm/custom.conf perhaps.
<DanaG> how long was that guy here?
<DanaG> 8:58 to 9:06.
<xsacha-tv> hi, there is no Screen Resolution under Prefs in 9.10? How do I fixed misaligned screen? thx
<|ns|nR8> what type of videocard do you have
<|ns|nR8> nvidia ?
<xsacha-tv> nvidia 8400gs
<|ns|nR8> have you installed the nvidia driver ?
<xsacha-tv> yeah nvidia-glx-180
<|ns|nR8> enabled it in hardware ?
<xsacha-tv> YEP
<xsacha-tv> :) sorry caps
<|ns|nR8> ok..how i adjust the resolution is install nvidia-settings
<|ns|nR8> and run that
<xsacha-tv> i looked through that before but cant see how to adjust a misaligned screen
<xsacha-tv> i can change resolution, sure, but it's already on 1920x1080
<|ns|nR8> LCD?
<|ns|nR8> ah ok
<xsacha-tv> yeah
<xsacha-tv> i cant see edges of my screen (all four edges get cut off)
<|ns|nR8> can the refresh rate be adjusted ?
<|ns|nR8> or is its max 60
<xsacha-tv> 60
<xsacha-tv> it gives me 60,50,30,25,24 but i dont think i want less than 60
<|ns|nR8> um
<mase_work> if you have an lcd your referesh rate is meaningless
<mase_work> you want the video device and the monitor to be synced
<mase_work> aside from that it doesn't matter
<mase_work> otherwise you will get tearing
<xsacha-tv> on windows it only gives option of 60 so i dont think my monitor even supports the others
<xsacha-tv> anyway, any idea how to align screen?
<mase_work> 60 is fine
<xsacha-tv> in 9.04 i think i could do it in Prefs->Screen Resolution
<|ns|nR8> its in pref, display
<|ns|nR8> on 9.04
<xsacha-tv> oh ok, well it doesnt offer any help either :( but it said my LCD screen was 7 inch before :P
<|ns|nR8> thats a nice resolution for 7 inch screen
<|ns|nR8> hehe
<mase_work> not sure you would be able to read much :)
<xsacha-tv> it says Dimensions: 1920x1080 (160x90 millimeters) 305DPI
<xsacha-tv> in nvidia-settings
<mase_work> your lucky :)
<xsacha-tv> why?
<mase_work> i would like a 305dpi screen
<|ns|nR8> so maybe yu need to set correct monitor type
<xsacha-tv> i dont have a 305dpi screen, do you think that's why it didnt align properly?
<xsacha-tv> my screen is 32"
<xsacha-tv> could i use xrandr?
<mase_work> xsacha-tv: you can try. This is ubuntu+1 so your not guaranteed that it will actually work.
<mase_work> :)
<mase_work> also did you say that you were using an nvidia card ?
<xsacha-tv> yes
<mase_work> if so are you using the binary driver ? because nvidia may not have updated it to handle the new Xorg. I don't have an nvidia card so they may have
<xsacha-tv> mm im using glx-180. i tried the opensource driver and it has same issue
<mase_work> the opensource nvidia stuff isn't really that good either so i wouldn't use that as a benchmark
<mase_work> does it work in jaunty ?
 * DanaG has 147DPI... it's nice.
<xsacha-tv> havent tried
<xsacha-tv> it worked in another linux distro though (chakra)
<xsacha-tv> hmm ill go searching for an auto button somewhere in my tvs maze of menus :P
<xsacha-tv> nup, none :(
<mase_work> xsacha-tv: you might be better off with a stable distro or something like chakra which is a rolling release
<mase_work> if you really want to live on the edge
<xsacha-tv> mase_work, alright :(
<xsacha-tv> but i dont think you can align screen in any ubuntu distro?
<xsacha-tv> might be a good idea for future to put aligner in the Prefs->Display
<mase_work> align screen ? i am not really having any issues with my screens so i am not entirely sure what you mean
<mase_work> i have a pretty basic [---][--] setup
<xsacha-tv> i've had this problem before on other monitors but i was just able to press the Auto adjust button. this tv doesnt have an adjust option
<mase_work> k, not really sure sorry
<xsacha-tv> i tried to find solution on google but it seems there is none (or maybe xrandr?). problem since 2005: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21583
<xsacha-tv> 2006: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-238779.html they just suggest Auto button on monitor :(
<mase_work> yeh dunno sorry. i can't say i have encountered that
<xsacha-tv> k
<DanaG> oh yeah, nvidia lies about refresh rates.
<xsacha-tv> hey DanaG :)
<DanaG> whaa?
<xsacha-tv> xvidtune says my modeline is: "1920x1080"   148.50   1920 2008 2052 2200   1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync   but it doesnt let me adjust cause it cant query monitor
<FFForever> anyone know of a evernote app for linux?
<eagles0513875> anyone else having the issue where when you restart it just restarts and doesnt even bring up the grub count down so you can hit esc to choose which kernel you want to use
<hifi> just when I was going to tell xsacha the solution for alignment
<|ns|nR8> i installed 9.10 but it didnt add my windows installations to grub
<tgpraveen> !pulse-audio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulse-audio
<tgpraveen> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<tgpraveen> how do i know the version of pulse audio in karmic
<tgpraveen> ?
<Hobbsee> !info pulseaudio karmic
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.15-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 540 kB, installed size 3432 kB
<Hobbsee> ^
<tgpraveen> thx
<yofel> good morning folks
<Wicla> Hey. Anyone else having problems with xorg after restoring from suspend? gdm works fine but after being logged it's a "dark layer" (looks like very low brightness) but VTY:s still works normally and killing and restarting Xorg solves the problem
<billybigrigger> |ns|nR8, you still alive?
<|ns|nR8> yep
<billybigrigger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Dual-booting
<|ns|nR8> its k i figured it out thanks
<|ns|nR8> ubuntu just restarted with volume on flat out...got welcome tune 1000watts rms plus
<|ns|nR8> im still shaking
<|ns|nR8> thats gotta a bug
<billybigrigger> i have a problem similar
<billybigrigger> everytime a new video file i have queued plays, like a playlist in vlc, the audio is cranked max each time a new item in the playlist starts
<|ns|nR8> im getting an error about gdm simple greeter
<|ns|nR8> at each boot now
<billybigrigger> yes me to
<|ns|nR8> after updating
<|ns|nR8> prolly be fixed after a few more updates
<|ns|nR8> cool wasnt just me
<billybigrigger> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow and delete the metacity file.
<|ns|nR8> that fixes it ? or just removes the error ?
<billybigrigger> not sure, i think it fixes it
<|ns|nR8> has your username in top right got the red square ?
<|ns|nR8> mine hasnt
<billybigrigger> a red square? no mine doesn't
<|ns|nR8> it hasnt got shutdown/restart in top right click menu
<|ns|nR8> thats annoying
<billybigrigger> its in system
<|ns|nR8> yeah i noticed
<billybigrigger> fast user switching applet has been removed recently
<|ns|nR8> know why ?
<billybigrigger> something to do with the new gdm i think
<|ns|nR8> ah k
<billybigrigger> doesn't support it or something i can't remember why
<|ns|nR8> spose i can live with out it for awhile
<billybigrigger> i remember someone saying it was going to make its way back soon, so it's temporary
<billybigrigger> but i'm not %100 on that
<|ns|nR8> cool
<|ns|nR8> its not remember authentication on montable drives either
<|ns|nR8> spose i can live with that aswell
<|ns|nR8> hmm
<|ns|nR8> my wireless aint working now
<|ns|nR8> after updating either
<|ns|nR8> bloody hell
<|ns|nR8> alright..this is a bit too buggy for my liking
<billybigrigger> haha welcome to +`
<billybigrigger> err
<billybigrigger> +1 even
<|ns|nR8> haha
<|ns|nR8> its always too buggy till at least beta
<|ns|nR8> thought id try my luck again
<billybigrigger> i haven't had any showstopper bugs in A2
<billybigrigger> webcam doesn't work, and videos are being set with hue -1000
<Emery> I see
<Emery> Anyone having problems with 9.10 ?
<gnomefreak> gdm is broken and will be that way for a while
<gnomefreak> Emery: that maybe where your problems are
<Emery> haha Greaaaaaaaat
<Emery> define "broken"
<gnomefreak> Emery: different for everyone but after talking with one of the core devs he said until gnome fixes it it is broken
<Emery> that tells me nothing though..
<gnomefreak> Emery: Emery i cant tell you what problems you are seeing but gdm is pretty much broken until upstream gnome fix it
<Emery> I'm in the process of upgrading
<Emery> I'm sure it's fixable
<gnomefreak> Emery: the devs cant fix it i highly doubt a user can
<gnomefreak> Emery: if it was fixable i would have fixed mine already
<Emery> who says you have to use gdm
<Emery> you can use any dm and access gnome
<gnomefreak> Emery: i didnt say gnome was broken i said gdm is broken
<Emery> i never said it was
<gnomefreak> you said you dont have to use gdm. i said gdm is broken so changing to say xdm or kdm or what not they are not broken
<Emery> yeah so i'm going to use those
<amikrop> Hello. I don't have sound on random boots.
<amikrop> But then, if I reboot it is solved.
<amikrop> Now is a boot in which I don't have sound.
<amikrop> So, it could be an opportunity to find out what goes wrong.
<amikrop> Any commands or actions generally, I should do, to see what's wrong?
<amikrop> Thanks, in advance.
<Emery> alsa-conf ?
<amikrop> Emery: I have pulsedauio everywhere in my System->Preferences->Sound
<Emery> have you tried alsa ?
<billybigrigger> have you looked at pavucontrol?
<amikrop> Emery: in previous ubuntu versions
<Emery> try alsa
<amikrop> Emery: ok
<billybigrigger> or check your pulse audio control sliders
<billybigrigger> pavucontrol
<amikrop> billybigrigger: how can I do that?
<billybigrigger> :)
<amikrop> ok
<Emery> he said when he boots it's sometimes not working
<Emery> wont be because the sound is off
<amikrop> Emery: I 'll do a pavucontrol and if it fails I 'll fall back to alsa.
<billybigrigger> ahh misread
<amikrop> Emery: oh, you say it is a pulseaudio bug?
<Emery> no billybigrigger misheard i was correcting him
<amikrop> why should I change to alsa, is pulseaudio buggy?
<billybigrigger> seems to work ok this cycle for me :P
<Emery> well it's not working for you... i'm not saying you should .. just try it
<Emery> might work for you
<Emery> i've never had sound problems
<amikrop> I set ALSA in preferences->sound clicked test, it didn't make a sound and it froze
<amikrop> * freezed
<Emery> configure alsa
<amikrop> ok, any way I can kill the window? :P
<Emery> alsa-driver
<Emery> 	alsa-lib
<Emery> 	alsa-utils
<Emery> install those
<amikrop> ok
<Emery> then i think it's ... alsa-conf
<Emery> can't remmeber the command
<amikrop> how can I kill the sound preferences window that it frize?
<amikrop> * freezed :P
<Emery> froze*
<Emery> lol
<Emery> open terminal
<amikrop> froze, ok :P
<Emery> ps -a
<Emery> kill -9 pid
<amikrop> $ kill -9 pid
<amikrop> bash: kill: pid: arguments must be process or job IDs
<amikrop> oh, ok
<yofel> amikrop: it should be gnome-sound-properties so: killall -s 9 gnome-sound-properties
<Emery> amikrop,
<Emery> pid number
<Emery> not pid
<Emery> lol
<amikrop> ok :P
<amikrop> yofel: thanks, it worked :)
<amikrop> ok, I will try alsa, then. hmm, it's quite complicated, oss, alsa, pulseaudio...
<Emery> amikrop, remember the commands i told you
<Emery> will come in handy
<amikrop> they're all 3 installed and available and they all have different configuration and tools :S
<amikrop> (the 3 sound systems)
<amikrop> will Karmic have only 1 available and fully supported?
<amikrop> I mean the final Karmic
<yofel> hm, wasn't pulseaudio only a mixer that used alsa for hardware-access ?
<Emery> in terminal
<Emery> alsaconf
<amikrop> Emery: $ alsaconf
<amikrop> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<amikrop> Emery: $ alsamixer
<amikrop> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Emery> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Quick_Install
<amikrop> Emery: ok, alsamixer worked with sudo, but it all seems OK
<amikrop> it seems configured, volumes are in high levels
<yofel>  amikrop what does pavucontrol say?
<amikrop> tried Sound Preferences, "Test" with ALSA, but didn't work, again
<amikrop> yofel: I am installing it now
<Emery> amikrop, if you get it working post how on the forums
<Emery> bound to be other people with the problem
<amikrop> ok
<Emery> =]
<amikrop> hmm, I ran pavucontrol
<yofel> iirc when I used alsa in jaunty I had to remove pulseaudio first, but pulse should work
<amikrop> pavucontrol looks ok
<yofel> amikrop: you could try to run pulseaudio as a system deamon, see /etc/default/pulseaudio
<billybigrigger> amikrop, play with the volume sliders
<amikrop> yofel: E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<amikrop> billybigrigger: they are in high level
<billybigrigger> yea
<billybigrigger> bring them down and up
<billybigrigger> i guess bugabundo says it works for him sometimes
<billybigrigger> i think he needs to lay off the pipe personally. but....
<billybigrigger> haha don't tell him that
<Emery> peace pipe
<amikrop> :P
<yofel> I use pulse as a system deamon here and it work flawless
<amikrop> yofel: me too, apart from some boots :P
<amikrop> you know, especially when I remove the wire that connects my laptop to the speakers
<amikrop> and reboot
<amikrop> then it might not work
<amikrop> but a reboot fixes it
<amikrop> or I change my speakers with others
<amikrop> it seems it wants a reboot to recognize the new situation
<amikrop> something like that
<yofel> o.O
<billybigrigger> what kernel just out of curiosity?
<amikrop> 2.6.28-11-generic
<billybigrigger> wow
<amikrop> what? :P
<billybigrigger> you know we're testing 2.6.31-2 right now?
<amikrop> no
<billybigrigger> not saying that is your problem
<billybigrigger> but...
<billybigrigger> :P
<amikrop> :)
<billybigrigger> fyi
<amikrop> ok ;)
<billybigrigger> maybe you should update your system?
<amikrop> maybe ;)
<amikrop> let's see if a reboot fixes it this time
<yofel> hm, that reminds me that I should clean up my system... I've got like 13 kernels installed...
<billybigrigger> i cleaned out a bunch of kernels yesterday :P
<yofel> so, got rid of everything except 30-10 and 31-2 :)
<billybigrigger> i think im gonna do a fresh install today
<billybigrigger> i afraid haha
<Emery> i'm still upgrading to 9.10 37 mins remaining
<yofel> me too I think, I want my dead keys back :(
<c_korn> can someone confirm bug 384582 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384582 in vlc "vlc-1.0.0~rc2: Wallpaper is shown when compiz enabled, fullscreen and moving mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384582
<billybigrigger> nope
<billybigrigger> fullscreen playing a video
<billybigrigger> moving my mouse does not show background
<billybigrigger> vlc:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 1.0.0~rc2-1ubuntu1
<billybigrigger>   Candidate: 1.0.0~rc2-1ubuntu1
<yofel> nope, works fine here as well
<yofel> c_korn: what graphic driver?
<billybigrigger> nvidia-glx-180:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 185.18.14-0ubuntu3
<billybigrigger>   Candidate: 185.18.14-0ubuntu3
<yofel> I remember to have that with some early version of nvidia 180, like <180.44 but now it works fine
<c_korn> I use nvidia 185.18.14 drivers
<yofel> c_korn: which card?
<|ns|nR8> VLC 1.0 is out
<yofel> cool XD
<c_korn> nvidia nvs quadro 140m
<Ian_Corne> what's new about vlc 1?
<yofel> c_korn: ok... thats the same as me o.O
<c_korn> :P
<c_korn> do you also have the same drivers installed?
<yofel> yes
<c_korn> the ones from nvidia?
<yofel> the ones from the repository
<yofel>   Installed: 185.18.14-0ubuntu3
<|ns|nR8> new features listed on http://www.videolan.org/
<yofel> c_korn: what kernel do you use? the one from nvidia shouldn't work with 2.6.31 yet iirc
<gnomefreak> yofel: it does here for 173 drivers since they are borked in repos
<gnomefreak> just have to rebuild them when running .run file
<billybigrigger> 185.18.14 works fine with 2.6.31-2
<yofel> billybigrigger: the one from the repos with the .31 patch yes, but the one from nvidia?
<gnomefreak> 173 should be only broken one atm since it has moved to legacy
<billybigrigger> yofel, ahh i getcha
<billybigrigger> i don't use nvidia.com's
<yofel> billybigrigger: me neither, if anything the x-swat ppa is enough
<Emery> gnomefreak, is it the greeter that is broken in the gdm ?
<yofel> huh? what's broken in gdm? (except the missing gdmsetup)
<gnomefreak> Emery: no well not sure if it is i dont have it enabled. but gdm is broken gdm for this topic meaning gnome
<Pici> gdm will restart during its upgrade
<billybigrigger> yofel, weres the link to xswat? i should check it out
<Emery> i'm not sure gnomefreak  said it was .. yet it works fine for me
<gnomefreak> Pici: few other issues but that was as of last night when i pinged pitti about it
<yofel> billybigrigger: give me a moment, but right now the driver from the karmic repos is the newest
<billybigrigger> yofel, nevermind  then :P
<yofel> billybigrigger: for future reference: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Pici> gnomefreak: ah, I was just referring to the email that pitti sent to ubuntu-devel-announce
<gnomefreak> i disabled logs a while ago so i dont have it handy
<gnomefreak> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<yofel> Pici: yeah, but that should be fixed now since ubuntu3
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak: it breaks gdm pretty much completely
<gnomefreak> thats what i got last night
<gnomefreak> asking about lower panel bug i have
<Cajunmg> can you run a windows based progam on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> you _need_ to install it in screen, or a VT (also was said
<gnomefreak> )*
<yofel> Cajunmg: you can try with 'wine' but general: no
<Cajunmg> ok
<Cajunmg> I'm  newbi  whats "wine"?
<yofel> Cajunmg: www.winehq.org
<gnomefreak> Emery: the full convo is at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/07/%23ubuntu-devel.html  just look for my nick there
<Pici> Cajunmg: I think #ubuntu would be a better place to ask questions. #ubuntu+1 is only for discussion and support of the in-development version of Ubuntu
<Emery> gnomefreak, well it works for me so..
<gnomefreak> Around the 6:00 section
<gnomefreak> Emery: thats good but that is what i got from core dev that is what im going on
<Emery> pretty useless to me then ;)
 * gnomefreak brb i need to think. i cant find the snipit of code im looking for.
<Cajunmg> thanks
<yofel> can anybody here boot todays daily? I don't even get to the language selector
<billybigrigger> yofel, im cleaning up my home and about to try it
<billybigrigger> thanks for the heads up, might as well burn the A2 disk while im at it :P
 * Ian_Corne doesn't like empathy so far
<billybigrigger> 32 or 64bit?
 * billybigrigger high fives Ian_Corne 
<yofel> billybigrigger: 64bit
<Ian_Corne> i like the idea behind it
<Ian_Corne> but the interface is just blergh
<billybigrigger> interface?
<billybigrigger> how about features?
<gnomefreak> yofel: try the one from 2 days ago
<yofel> gnomefreak: where do I get that?
<billybigrigger> i can't even send / recieve files with msn
<billybigrigger> gnomefreak, 0705?
<Ian_Corne> true billybigrigger
<Ian_Corne> but i don't use msn for that anyways
<Ian_Corne> as that blows :D
<gnomefreak> yofel: food question billybigrigger yes or earlier
<billybigrigger> all i see for daily is 0706 and 0707
<yofel> well, I'll give the one from yesterday a try
 * billybigrigger waits for yofel
<billybigrigger> :P
<gnomefreak> heres junes http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-2/ but still looking
<gnomefreak> its getting a slideshow :)
<yofel> ^^
<billybigrigger> thats the a2 disk i was orginally planning on using
<billybigrigger> but though i'd give daily a go
<billybigrigger> Ian_Corne, don't ya know, all the hot chicks are on msn
<billybigrigger> haha
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> but they don't need files sending
<Ian_Corne> they need webcamming!
<Ian_Corne> :p
<billybigrigger> yes, and that doesn't work either
<billybigrigger> but i need a working webcam with .31 first before anything :P
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> i'll try mine
<Ian_Corne> webcamp app?
<billybigrigger> .30 works great
<billybigrigger> cheese
<billybigrigger> i don't know of any others
<Ian_Corne> kk
<gnomefreak> yofel: sorry cant find julys atm
<billybigrigger> wow
<yofel> hm, the webcam in my eeePC 1000H works with 31-2
<billybigrigger> 9.4mb/sec file transfers blow
<Ian_Corne> i got a ee pc 1000h too :p
<yofel> :)
<billybigrigger> only 22GB to go
<Ian_Corne> yofel: do you use an applet to enable/disable those thng?
 * billybigrigger glances at his POS ms vx-1000
<Ian_Corne> yeah it works billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> i think its my pos :P
<tgpraveen> billybigrigger: webcam and file transfer are coming very
<tgpraveen> soon to empathy
<tgpraveen> most probably in time for karmic
<yofel> iirc the only IM that supported my webcam was kopete...
<yofel> not that I use it anyway
<billybigrigger> tgpraveen, nice
<billybigrigger> tgpraveen, good news :P
<maco> emesen supports webcam, doesnt it?
<maco> or was it amsn?
<billybigrigger> tgpraveen, might make the transition to empathy alot nicer if it did support that
<billybigrigger> my internet girlfriend in asia would love that
<billybigrigger> haha
<tgpraveen> billybigrigger: "internet gf" hehe
<billybigrigger> who am i kidding, i don't have an internet gf :(
<billybigrigger> will one of those come in karmic aswell?
<tgpraveen> anyways video chat on google and msn should most likely make it and jabber is alredy there
<billybigrigger> nice
<tgpraveen> billybigrigger: it wont be in main maybe in universe ;-)
 * billybigrigger high fives tgpraveen 
<Ian_Corne> wtb esc closes chat + less of a chatroom window for IM convo's
<billybigrigger> tgpraveen so when you say coming soon...and probably in time for karmic?
<billybigrigger> are we talking day before feature freeze?
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> and random poll, how big is everyone's /boot partition
<Ian_Corne> partition?
<Ian_Corne> pffft
<billybigrigger> last time i installed was on jaunty release, never set one up for a dev cycle
<tgpraveen> billybigrigger: well empathy is gnome app so it will follow gnome's release cycle
<yofel> don't have a /boot partition anymore since grub2
<Ian_Corne> du -sch /boot/
<Ian_Corne> 54M	/boot/
<billybigrigger> not even for testing kernels?
<tgpraveen> right now google video caht support is pretty much in. just needs a little testing.
<billybigrigger> maybe i should ditch msn for google :P
<Ian_Corne> what's the benefit of a /boot partition?
<billybigrigger> i think that would be the last ms product i have to ditch
<yofel> Ian_Corne: encrypted root is the only thing I know of
<Ian_Corne> and why doesn't empathy show me a window on the taskbar when i have a new msg
<billybigrigger> Ian_Corne, it should
<billybigrigger> Ian_Corne, should have a *nice* notification, and icon should flash in the panel
<Ian_Corne> it flashes the applet icon and i get a notify msg
<Ian_Corne> yeah but that's it
<billybigrigger> Ian_Corne, get away from the term taskbar, that's a windows thing :P
<Ian_Corne> i can't alt tab to it :(
<yofel> I still have a /boot on my thinkpad that's going to be reinstalled now, and I'll get rid of /boot there
<tgpraveen> billybigrigger: u should ditch and join google. btw i hope u dont use msn for email gmail is just miles ahead.
<tgpraveen> and as for msn video chat there is a branch on git for it but right we
<billybigrigger> tgpraveen, i have a hotmail account but i use it for a fake account
<yofel> I only created it since grub1 didn't support boot from ext4 back then
<tgpraveen> right now it is in development so dont expect to work much
<billybigrigger> tgpraveen, whats being more actively developed? msn or google compatibility?
<tgpraveen> well google uses a somewhat open protocol so it was easy to develop for and hence that is almost done
<Ian_Corne> i only use msn because my friends use it :(
<tgpraveen> msn is right now being worked upon
<billybigrigger> Ian_Corne, same
<maco> because it has a long way to go
<billybigrigger> and its hard enough to get them to switch to anything outside they're comfort zone
<billybigrigger> err their
<yofel> ok, the daily from yesterday won't boot as well...
 * yofel goes downloading the a2 iso
<tgpraveen> billybigrigger: yeah such things are a problem that is why the best protocol in the world is XMPP as it is unfederated but well nobody uses it
<tgpraveen> :-(
<Emery> is it possible to install KDE3.5 from gnome ?
<billybigrigger> Emery, 3.5?
<Emery> yes .. 3.5
<billybigrigger> why not 4.3?
<Emery> because i want 3.5
<billybigrigger> hah fair enough
<maco> you can probably get 3.5 librarires
<yofel> I finally managed to get my last friends get themselves an jabber account and finally ditched ICQ XD
<billybigrigger> Emery, not a kde guy, but i imagine
<maco> but any app that exists for kde 4 and 3.5 is only in the repos for 4
<maco> i guess you could compile them all...
<Emery> maybe i should try debian repos
<billybigrigger> high five for icq, thats almost as old as irc :P haha well not really but...
<maco> Emery, keeping in mind that debian is not binary compatible with ubuntu, sure, you could rebuild debian's source packages
<billybigrigger> ahh poop
<billybigrigger> anyone know how to resize a vbox image?
<billybigrigger> i was dumb and made a 40gb disk for my virtual server
<billybigrigger> and i don't have an extra 40gb to store it on my storage drive
<billybigrigger> and re-configuring is out of the question
<GFH[Work]> karmic is going to use 2.6.30, correct?
<billybigrigger> .31
<GFH[Work]> billybigrigger, oo, shinier. thank you
<gnomefreak> GFH[Work]: no we are on 3.1 already
<gnomefreak> final or not im not sure
<GFH[Work]> o_O 3.1?
<gnomefreak> sorry .31
<itswhatev> anyone know if there is something new with compiz and viewport switching w wheel button4 & button5?
<itswhatev> namely, it doesn't switch
<GFH[Work]> gnomefreak, heh, kernel.org says it's still in RC
<gnomefreak> GFH[Work]: that is what we are using atm so maybe it will be final
<tgpraveen> currently rc2 is out which is what we are using
<billybigrigger> i thought it was made clear we would use .31?
<billybigrigger> i should dig up that thread
<tgpraveen> yes
<tgpraveen> we wil but riught now it is at rc2 so we can use that only
<tgpraveen> we will update as and when it will be released
<hggdh> billybigrigger, 2.6.31 is currently at prepatch rc2 (see http://kernel.org). .31 final has not yet been released upstream
<billybigrigger> of course
<billybigrigger> but im saying i thought the decision was made by dev's to use .31 final, even if .32 was out in time
<hggdh> oh. Yes, it would make sense, since .32 will probably be released very late in the karmic cycle
<BluesKaj> grub2 looks exactly like the old grub to me ..I thought it would be fancier , maybe grub2-splashimages is in order
<Pici> Its blue
<BluesKaj> i had a blue one but it broke
<yofel> I had a debian splashimage when i upgraded from grub-legacy to grub2, but after a fresh install of Alpha2 it indeed looks like the old one
<BluesKaj> had to regress
<BluesKaj> but adept shows grub2 is installed
 * Twigathy does the updates dance, crosses fingers and hopes for the best :)
<billybigrigger> hey guys
<billybigrigger> check this out if you want a pretty grub2
<billybigrigger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Splash%20Images
<billybigrigger> there's a bit on themeing there too
<billybigrigger> the good site is this one though
<billybigrigger> http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html
<Bmw1000c> cool
<yofel> niiiice XD
<Bmw1000c> but my grub is configured with timeout 0, so i dont actually see grub wprompt lol
<BluesKaj> nope, grub2 still looks like old one ..not a big deal,  but some colours would be nice
<bmunger> when will firefox 3.5 come to karmic?
<Pici> bmunger: its already there?
<nhasian> bmunger, its already in the repos.
<nhasian> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<bmunger> I thought that was the beta.. shouldnt it be part of the "firefox" package?
<bmunger> ok nm
<Pici> !forget ff35
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Pici> bmunger: It will eventually, the mozillateam hasn't done that yet though.
<bmunger> sounds good..just seems like its been a while and i was starting to wonder if it wasnt going to be part of karmic release
<gnomefreak> Pici: its done there is just an issue with the about screen.
<gnomefreak> should be in repos next day or so
<gnomefreak> 3.5 is final in jaunty and karmi
<gnomefreak> c
<gnomefreak> im gone
<bullgard4> What GNOME version is provided by Karmic?
<charlie-tca__> !gnome karmic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome karmic
<charlie-tca__> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<yofel> right now it should be 2.27
<hggdh> bullgard4, 2.27
<hggdh> will be 2.28
<bullgard4> hggdh: Thank you.
<yofel> !info gnome karmic
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<yofel> o.O
<kklimonda> I always check the version of gnome-panel
<kklimonda> !info gnome-panel karmic
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.26.2-1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 416 kB, installed size 1236 kB
<kklimonda> heh..
<yofel> even thats the wrong one ^^
<yofel> !info gnome-power-manager karmic
<ubottu> gnome-power-manager (source: gnome-power-manager): power management tool for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.27.1-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 2568 kB, installed size 10936 kB
<yofel> yay, found one
<billybigrigger> yofel, you get A2 installed?
<yofel> billybigrigger: yes
<billybigrigger> good good
<billybigrigger> how to install gnome-do again? i copied my apt sources, thought there was a ppa for it?
<billybigrigger> just install from repos?
<yofel> I use gnome-do from repos
<billybigrigger> gnome-do:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: (none)
<billybigrigger>   Candidate: 0.8.1.3+dfsg-1
<Sarvatt> yea theres a ppa with the newer version that works right when you start it at system startup with compiz enabled
<billybigrigger> which one?
<billybigrigger> i search ppas for gnome do and it comes up with a ton
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, ?
<Bmw1000c> how can i prevent "--no-floppy" from appearing everytime in grub.cfg everytime i update my kernel?
<Bmw1000c> *how can i prevent "--no-floppy" from appearing in grub.cfg everytime i update my kernel?
<Sarvatt> reinstall grub Bmw1000c
<Sarvatt> reinstall it to your MBR I mean, you have an older version installed in the MBR
<Sarvatt> sudo grub-install /dev/sdwhatever
<Bmw1000c> thanks man, i'll give a try
<Sarvatt> the older version in your MBR doesnt support --no-floppy, real common problem
<Sarvatt> billybigrigger: https://edge.launchpad.net/~do-core/+archive/ppa
<amikrop> It's crazy, I am on 99.71% in Transmission on a torrent, and it keeps falling back to 99.58%. Is that estimated time, or data downloaded?
<BluesKaj> amikrop, checkout your upload , and what sources are drawing from you ...you could be being used as a bounce for some tracker hack
<amikrop> BluesKaj: I have set an upload limit to 0
<BluesKaj> 0 usually means unlimited
<amikrop> BluesKaj: ok, I made it 1
<amikrop> BluesKaj: And it says Up: 1Kbps
<amikrop> BluesKaj: before, it said Up: 0
<BluesKaj> amikrop, what ports are you using ?...if you want more security , use ports above 50000..it's not real secure but most traffic is in the lower numbered ports
<BluesKaj> amikrop, whatever tracker you are using may have a restriction on ppl who won't share by uploading at a certain rate , say 25kbs or so and will prevent a finish just to keep you online
<amikrop> BluesKaj: ok, I will put 30kbps
<amikrop> upload
<amikrop> BluesKaj: actually, I removed the limit
<BluesKaj> amikrop, which torrent client ?
<amikrop> Transmission
<BluesKaj> look in the peers section for other users and make sure there some listed as having 100% of the torrent , if not then you may be stuck.
<ripps> Is startupmanager compatible with grub2?
<billybigrigger> don't think so
<billybigrigger> afaik the version of G2 we have is not compatible with themeing
<yofel> ok... after reinstalling ubuntu I get flickering in fullscreen vlc as well
<yofel> c_korn: ping
<yofel> though that's not limited to vlc, happens in fullscreen firefox as well
<billybigrigger> yofel, you having any problems with your fresh install?
<c_korn> yofel: ok, I did not test firefox fullscreen yet. wait a sec
<yofel> c_korn: I get the flickering when I try to scroll using the middle mouse button
<c_korn> yofel: you are right. it also flickers in firefox when clicking right mouse button
<yofel> billybigrigger: err... I get c_korns flicker bug, but else it's pretty much ok
<c_korn> so you can confirm the bug?
<billybigrigger> yofel, no random x crashes back to gdm?
<yofel> c_korn: well yes, but I think it's somewhere else, compiz maybe?
<yofel> billybigrigger: nope
<c_korn> yes, it is not vlc related. and it does not occur when compiz is disabled
<yofel> but why didn't I get the flickering on my old installation o.O
<c_korn> I will mark the bug as invalid
 * yofel goes tinkering with the compiz settings
<yofel> c_korn: found it
<yofel> c_korn: open up ccsm
<yofel> c_korn: general-options -> General
<yofel> c_korn: disable "Undirect Fullscreen Windows" and the flickering is gone
<c_korn> yofel: indeed. that fixes it. thank you very much.
<c_korn> what does the option do actually?
<c_korn> and needs compiz to be fixed or the apps or drivers?
<yofel> c_korn: see tooltip - otherwise: no idea ^^
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> how do i change the label of a raid mount?
<billybigrigger> ever since this clean install, my raid disks get mounted to...
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@cabo:/media$ ls
<billybigrigger> 3a20a314-04f1-4510-b51b-94307eb7fe6f  cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0
<c_korn> yofel: ok, I leave a hint and ask some devels
<billybigrigger> s/disks/array
<judgen> Can i install hardy packages on karmic?
<billybigrigger> what pacakges?
<billybigrigger> i don't see why not
<billybigrigger> as long as all the dependancies are met
<judgen> billybigrigger, I want to use wxvlc
<billybigrigger> don't know what that is
<judgen> vlc with wxwindows interface instead of QT
<yofel> billybigrigger: the old version of vlc with wxWidgets
<billybigrigger> oh
<yofel> hm, you'll have to downgrade vlc then, but should be possible
<judgen> yofel, seems the older version is not in repos in karmic, can i add the hardy repos and use that?
<yofel> judgen: wouldn't work since apt would use the newer version from karmic
<yofel> you'll need to get the packages and install them manually with dpkg
<yofel> apt doesn't support downgrading
<judgen> yofel, where can i get the packages then?
<yofel> packages.ubuntu.com should have them
<judgen> Also totem seems to be laggy as hell over here... (excuse the language)
<judgen> I cant play anything almost
<yofel> no idea, don't use totem, it sets the HUE wrong
<yofel> huh? why is apport disabled since I reinstalled alpha2. Wasn't it supposed to be enabled by default in dev-releases?
<billybigrigger> should be enabled
<billybigrigger> let me check mine
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> mines disabled too
<billybigrigger> better file a bug yofel
<yofel> will do that, give me a sec
<yofel> billybigrigger: bug 396707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396707 in apport "[karmic] apport disabled by default in karmic alpha 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396707
<bmunger> looks like suspend to ram doesnt work either.. fails to resume
<yofel> bmunger: works fine here (nvidia)
<bmunger> probably this buggy ati
<yofel> billybigrigger: if you get it as well, can you set the bug to confirmed?
<billybigrigger> yup doing so now yofel
<judgen> i cant find a mirror...
<SKB> hello :>
<yofel> hi SKB
<judgen> hehe i think it worked... i just disabled the karmic mirrors =)
<billybigrigger> yofel, bug 396707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396707 in apport "[karmic] apport disabled by default in karmic alpha 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396707
<billybigrigger> meh, i confirmed it
<kklimonda> yofel: it's not a bug
<yofel> kklimonda: why?
<billybigrigger> yofel, are you getting wierd pauses in your boot?
<yofel> billybigrigger: no
<billybigrigger> i bet my bootup is close to a minute, installing bootchart to see why
<billybigrigger> hmm
<kklimonda> yofel: developers has decided that it's just too early to enable apport by default
<billybigrigger> ?
<kklimonda> yofel: it may be enabled in alpha3
<billybigrigger> serious?
<yofel> o.O
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<Pici> A minute? Mine is 20 seconds.
<billybigrigger> Pici, well i have bootchart to tell my why now :P
<billybigrigger> brb
<yofel> well, I'll close the bug then...
<billybigrigger> 1:04
<billybigrigger> 1:06 actually
<SKB> a minute ? :o
<billybigrigger> yup
<yofel> wth?
<yofel> you starting a virt-server btw or what?
<billybigrigger> http://imagebin.ca/view/aJcM-F.html
<judgen> hehe wxvlx works now.. but synaptic removed rhythmbox and totem.
<yofel> seems to me like a broken devkit-disks...
<judgen> not that i need totem
<billybigrigger> yofel, yes
<billybigrigger> raid acting wierd too
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...is it possible to upgrade from 9.04 to karmic?
<SKB> yes
<m_tadeu> how do I do that?
<Pici> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2#Upgrading%20from%20Ubuntu%209.04
<SKB> if you want to break your pc write "update-manager -d" if i recall correctly
<Pici> SKB: heh
<SKB> no sound here
<SKB> and nautilus is buggy
<m_tadeu> hehehe....I'm testing in my pc and my laptop with minor problems
<yofel> yay, managed to crash gthumb o.O
<yofel> and now firefox crashed too...
 * yofel goes into a crashing frenzy and laughs like a maniac...
<SKB> have fun
<yofel> :P
<SKB> i can't access my trash "Error while spawning nautilus:
<SKB> Operation not supported" :D
<m_tadeu> mmm....where can I find update-manager?
<yofel> m_tadeu: huh?
<m_tadeu> sorry....idiot question
<yofel> ^^
<m_tadeu> was looking on update-manager-core
<ripps> So, there is no configuration tool for the new gdm yet? Is someone working on one?
<gnomefreak> ripps: not sure i was looking for it today but couldnt find it and i never got around to asking seb about it
<Tekno> how can I edit grub2 menu
<yofel> Tekno: check /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d
<billybigrigger> Tekno, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Tekno> k
<yofel> hm, nice wiki page :)
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> thanks, had some help from drs305
<Tekno> humm
<Tekno> I just need to see what kernels are installed
<billybigrigger> check /boot
<billybigrigger> or if you have deleted some from /boot, then run update-grub
<billybigrigger> update-grub2 actually
<gnomefreak> theres no /boot/grub2/menu.lst? i dont know im still running grub 0.9*
<billybigrigger> nope
<billybigrigger> grub2 is a complete rewrite
<gnomefreak> i dont wanna learn a new grub
<billybigrigger> haha, building that wiki i sure learnt alot
<gnomefreak> i guess i have alot of work tomorrow than
<billybigrigger> should be a grub guru come beta when all the noobs have a million questions :P
<SKB> is new grub eye candy ?
<billybigrigger> nope
<billybigrigger> the version we have in repos doesn't support themeing yet
<SKB> no need to upgrade then :>
<gnomefreak> you should still be able to add themes to it
<gnomefreak> nevermind
<gnomefreak> billybigrigger: well get to fixing it to support themes
<gnomefreak> :)
<billybigrigger> maintainer needs to get a new version from svn in
<billybigrigger> im sure the version in grub svn supports it now
 * yofel wants a grub menu with a nice ubuntu logo :P
 * SKB prefers 1 sec time out and no eye candy tbh.
<yofel> can live with that too, but not with alpha and too buggy kernels :P
<SKB> i guess i have to recompile nautilus :\
<yofel> SKB: huh?
<SKB> Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations
<SKB> that is annoying
<yofel> ah, that one ^^
<SKB> sine 9.04
<SKB> since
<SKB> btw how the trash can applet is called?
<billybigrigger> SKB, places>computer works here
<SKB> it doesn't work since 9.04 for me
<SKB> also automount fails since then too :<
<gnomefreak> computer works in karmic here
<SKB> here too
<SKB> i guess
<gnomefreak> i mean places>computer
<gnomefreak> auto mount of usb stick and 2nd HD works here jsut dvd/cd writer issues
<yofel> automount is strange here, some things work without pw, some only with, one usb-hd gives u/ehci errors but works fine in jaunty...
<SKB> i had a bad upgrade back in jaunty
<billybigrigger> my raid won't automount
<billybigrigger> :(
<billybigrigger> i need to figure this out too
<billybigrigger> http://imagebin.ca/view/aJcM-F.html
<billybigrig> anyone know where devicekit logs?
<billybigrig> hmmm
<BUGabundo> ola
<billybigrig> sup BUGabundo
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<charlie-tca__> hey, BUGabundo
<billybigrig> yofel: what are you boot times with your fresh a2 install?
<billybigrig> BUGabundo: popular guy! haha
<yofel> billybigrig: 20s without login
<BUGabundo> billybigrig seems so
<billybigrig> yofel: charted?
<BUGabundo> hey billybigrig yofel kklimonda charlie-tca__
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca__: you here tonight?
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo
<yofel> billybigrig: http://imagebin.ca/view/FyUmXZ.html
<charlie-tca__> appears so for now
<BUGabundo> that's uncommon
<billybigrig> yofel: you have a raid setup?
<BUGabundo> guys need some one to do me a quick test
<yofel> billybigrig: no, notebook
<billybigrig> hmmm, still could have a raid setup :P
<BUGabundo> anyone wants to change sources.list to pt.archive.ubuntu.com and check if the mirror key is valid?
<charlie-tca__> I would, but I am broken now
<BUGabundo> got probs today with it, hope its not be compremised
<billybigrig> BUGabundo: i would but im ssh'd in, and would have to do it manually
<billybigrig> i will if no one can do it through synaptic mirror chooser
<billybigrig> eff it, ill do it :P i see no takers
<billybigrig> pastebin your sources.list and ill just copy it
<SKB> hehe good luck
<BUGabundo> billybigrig not my sources! it was a VB minimal install
<BUGabundo> billybigrig just replace/add to yours pt.archive.ubuntu.pt
<Le-Chuck_ITA> people this is a bit urgent
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst anymore
<BUGabundo> hey Le-Chuck_ITA
<Le-Chuck_ITA> after running update-grub in karmic
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi bugabundo
<BUGabundo> btw I have the new GDM... no auto login :((
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is the above normal?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: me too and suffering :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I fear that if I reboot I won't be able to boot again
<SKB> Le-Chuck_ITA:  grub2?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> default in karmic I think
<SKB> it doesn' tuse menu.lst anymore
<billybigrig> u shouldnt have one
<Le-Chuck_ITA> aaah
<Le-Chuck_ITA> At office I had one
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and running update-grub
<Le-Chuck_ITA> kept overwriting it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dunno
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks a lot :)
<SKB> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but is there a text-readable description of what will happen on the screen or just the configuration files?
<billybigrig> ?
<billybigrig> update-grub2
<billybigrig> should have on-screen text
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but is grub2 default in karmic? I think I can tell from the blue boot screen
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah grub.cfg
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<billybigrig> no
<SKB> don't edit that
<billybigrig> don't edit gub.cfg
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no I won't :)
<billybigrig> Le-Chuck_ITA: read that wiki entry, everything you need to know is there
<Le-Chuck_ITA> edit /etc/default/grub instead
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks a lot, everything is clear now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> not that I read it all
<BUGabundo> SKB: new here?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am not superman :)
<SKB> yep
<BUGabundo> wlecome then SKB
<BUGabundo> hope you enjoy us here :)
<SKB> :>
<SKB> thanks
<billybigrig> http://imagebin.ca/view/aJcM-F.html
<billybigrig> someone want to tell me where i can track down this devkit-disks-pa problem?
<billybigrig> thats causing my 1 min boot
<yofel> billybigrig: dmesg and syslog tell nothing?
<billybigrig> no dmsg
<billybigrig> nothing found for devkit-disks in dmesg or syslog
<billybigrig> im not too familiar with devkit so..im kinda hooped here, don't know where to start troubleshooting
<yofel> me neither :(
<Zorael^2> Is there any command to divine *which* of my installed ppas a package is available from? apt-cache policy just says http://ppa.launchpad.net
<eagles0513875> hey BUGabundo recommendation on this
<BUGabundo> me me me
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/396180 BUGabundo upstream it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396180 in plasma-widget-network-manager "plasma-widget-network-manager regression with connectiong to wpa connections" [High,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> Zorael $ apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: I don't do much KDE :(
<Zorael^2> BUGabundo: yeah, but doesn't tell me much when it's from a launchpad ppa
<BUGabundo> Zorael yes it does!
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: ok :( but lets say it was a gnome bug for instance and it was a regression from an early svn version of the gnome network manager and you were encountering this issue would you also file the bug upstream
<Zorael^2> BUGabundo: Such as "500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages"
<eagles0513875> Zorael: near the bottom when you do that it lists the repository it is in
<billybigrig> Zorael what package?
<Zorael^2> eagles0513875: Yeah, but in the case of launchpad ppas, it just says it's from a launchpad ppa, not /which/ ppa
<Zorael^2> billybigrig: In this case it was bluetooth
<Zorael^2> regardless of package, apt-cache policy just prints the domain of the ppa, not subdirectories which I need to know to figure out which ppa the package is from
<Zorael^2> apt-cache showpkg did the trick~
<billybigrig> so there ya go, answered your own question
<billybigrig> :P
<BUGabundo> Zorael then you check your sources ! LOL
<BUGabundo> I think mine does say what PPA it is
<Zorael^2> BUGabundo: I have 14 ppas set up, sometimes it's clear which one a given package is from, this time it wasn't
<BUGabundo> only 14?
<Zorael^2> yep!
<billybigrig> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/banshee-daily/ubuntu karmic main
<billybigrig> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/breathe-dev/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<BUGabundo> you still have much to learn my young friend
<billybigrig> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/trunk/ubuntu karmic main
<billybigrig> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/amoog/empathy-daily/ubuntu karmic main
<billybigrig> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-core/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<billybigrig> they all show up in apt sources
<eagles0513875> billybigrigger: STOP
<BUGabundo> billybigrig STOP !!!
<eagles0513875> miss type
<eagles0513875> billybigrig: no need to list them lol
<billybigrig> you guys are slow, and i didnt mean to paste 5 lines
<billybigrig> :P
<BluesKaj> oh yes you did
<eagles0513875> lol
<billybigrig> pffft
<gnomefreak> apt-cache policy packagename will tell you where it is from
<BUGabundo> billybigrig I'm lagged
<billybigrig> BUGabundo: must be
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/212264/
<Zorael^2> Consider any package (mplayer). You get an upgrade to it and it's a sucky one, and apt-cache policy says it's from a launchpad ppa with "500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages"
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: already told him that :))
<gnomefreak> billybigrig: in the future use pastebin to paste things
<Zorael^2> Now you want to hunt down that guy who owns the ppa and get him to fix the bug, but you don't know *which* ppa it's from, just "500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages"
<Zorael^2> ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team? network-manager? fluffybunniesunited?
<Zorael^2> and you don't get to use showpkg :)
<Zorael^2> nor common sense!
<BUGabundo> Zorael humm how about open synaptic and see Version you have?
<Zorael^2> I don't have synaptic installed, I'm in a terminal. ;3
<yofel> BUGabundo: that's not cli :P
<billybigrig> is anyone here familiar with devkit-disks?
<billybigrig> dammit, everytime i ask for some help with this everyone buggers off and is silent haha
<gnomefreak> Zorael^2: apt-cache policy packagename
<billybigrig> gnomefreak: he is right
<Zorael^2> gnomefreak: That just says "500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages", not *which* ppa
<gnomefreak> billybigrig: also we dont support PPA's in this channel
<billybigrig> policy doesn't show WHAT PPA it came from
<gnomefreak> look at the package name
<billybigrig> just ppa.launchpad.net
<billybigrig> gnomefreak: what do you mean? don't support ppas? im not asking
<billybigrig> http://pastebin.ca/1487417
<billybigrig> nowhere does apt-cache policy show theppa
<billybigrig> i know i have the banshee ppa enabled too
<billybigrig> Zorael i see what your saying
<gnomefreak> ok billybigrig what package?
<Zorael^2> :3
<billybigrig> banshee
<yofel> billybigrig: you might something looking through 'devkit-disks --dump'
<billybigrig> and i know i have it from the banshee ppa
<billybigrig> yofel: thansk
<gnomefreak> ok does policy show the foillowing version?
<billybigrig> yofel: i have a look there thanks
<gnomefreak> !info banshee karmic
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-5 (karmic), package size 2572 kB, installed size 8460 kB
<billybigrig> 1.5.1+git20090706.r1.5e9f054-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> than its PPA version you have
<yofel> billybigrig: thats about the only thing that I could find that actually tells me something :(
<gnomefreak> billybigrig: use /msg ubottu info packagename in future
<billybigrig> i think we've lost the qustion here
<gnomefreak> also packages.ubuntu.com can help
<billybigrig> zoreal^2 is looking to find where the ppa
<billybigrig> not me
<billybigrig> and apt-cache policy does NOT show WHICH ppa the package came from
<billybigrig> end of story, thats all he was wondering
<gnomefreak> and i explained how to do that. another way is to comment in sources.list as to what the ppa has in it. example (# gwibber PPA)
<Zorael^2> Well, apt-cache showpkg did the trick. policy isn't verbose enough; it just says it's from a ppa, not what ppa.
<billybigrig> gnomefreak: anyway to comment in what the ppa is if you add through synaptic?
<billybigrig> don't think so eh?
<billybigrig> anywho
<gnomefreak> billybigrig: do they show up in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<billybigrig> yofel: devkit-disks --dump doesn't show anything interesting
<billybigrig> gnomefreak: yeah, but if you add the ppa through synaptic, you then have to go into cl and edit sources.list
<gnomefreak> billybigrig: if not add them in file or make note and stick it on monitor :)
<gnomefreak> doesnt it show what it is in software sources?
<gnomefreak> system>admin>software sources
<gnomefreak> it is updated with synaptic and any other way you add repos
<gnomefreak> either way PPA help should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<billybigrig> fair enough
<billybigrig> wanna help me get my boot times down from 1:06?
<billybigrig> :P
<BUGabundo> billybigrig ask Bmw1000c! he has a 10sec one
<billybigrig> http://imagebin.ca/view/aJcM-F.html
<billybigrig> fresh install of A2 this afternoon
<billybigrig> devkit-disks seems to be the problem, but im not to familiar with devkit
<Bmw1000c> lool
<Bmw1000c> yes i have
<Zorael^2> Well, the case was for a cli command. I found it (again, showpkg), but kept getting suggestions to use policy, and then we ended up explaining why it didn't work. fwiw, KDE, so no Synaptic nor System/Admin menus.
<billybigrig> anyone know how i can find out whats causing that devkit-disk process from hanging?
<billybigrig> err causing to hang?
<billybigrig> nothing refering to devkit-disks in any of the logs i've searched
<dupondje> Pidgin doesn't use PulseAudio ?
<BUGabundo> dupondje: no. it uses it
<dupondje> but its not possible to set the volume of it ?
<dupondje> for only pidgin in pulseaudio volume manger ?
<BUGabundo> ah??
<BUGabundo> a new app is coming out to manage volume
<BUGabundo> pavucontrol doesn't do all it needs to do
<BUGabundo> apps will have sound profile
<dupondje> gnome-volume-control-pulse
<BUGabundo> I see Pidgin on my pavucontrol, when it pings
<BUGabundo> dupondje: no idea what that is :)
<dupondje> BUGabundo: but u need to catch it when it pings ...
<dupondje> cause I would like put put volume of that way lower
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> I've complainded a lot A LOT about it
<dupondje> :p
<billybigrigger> http://imagebin.ca/view/KnkS5il.html
<yofel> billybigrig: how did you get that?
<billybigrig> floppy module
<billybigrig> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/384579
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 384579 in linux "Linux thinks there’s a floppy drive when there’s not. Probing slows down bootup by almost a minute." [Medium,In progress]
<dupondje> nite :)
<billybigrig> blacklisted the floppy module and its good to go now
<SKB> billybigrig: i fixed that from BIOS :P
<yofel> o.O
<SKB> in bios was an option about fdd and all i did is turned off fdd
<billybigrig> just as easy to blacklist the floppy module :P
<billybigrig> and bug report it
<SKB> not for me :P
<billybigrig> so it gets fixed :P
<SKB> i am not playing with kernel atm :P
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-08
<Ian_Corne> wow
<Ian_Corne> yogg +0
<Ian_Corne> wrong channel :)
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: team metting ?
<Ian_Corne> no, world of warcraft talk :p
<BUGabundo> ahaahhah
<BUGabundo> wow https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/391398 is a mess
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391398 in gtk+2.0 "Applications segfault with gtk+ version 2.17.2 when selecting listbox values" [High,Confirmed]
<yofel> hm... might have triggered that today as well in gnome-terminal settings
<yofel> at least klicking on a listbox crashed it
 * BUGabundo has been afraid of using Open Menus for weeks
<rww> oh god, that bug is so annoying
<BUGabundo> rww: tell me about
<BUGabundo> I used to crash FF several times a day
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys, is banshee replacing rythmbox in karmic??
<bazhang> yep
<billybigrigger> yofel, you alive?
<billybigrigger> yofel, you have any sound issues today after your fresh install?
<yofel> billybigrigger: nope, works (still) fine
<billybigrigger> hmm
<yofel> billybigrigger: define sound problems
<billybigrigger> using alsa or pulse?
<billybigrigger> no sound in vlc
<yofel> all I did was listen to some music
<billybigrigger> i go to the audio preferences and pulse isn't even an option
<billybigrigger> with what?
<yofel> smplayer, give me a moment to test vlc
<billybigrigger> when in vlc, goto preferences, then audio
<billybigrigger> whats listed in the output dropdown?
<yofel> billybigrigger: works fine *after* installing vlc-plugin-pulse
<billybigrigger> right
<billybigrigger> forgot about that :P
<billybigrigger> thanks for the reminder
<yofel> took me a few seconds to remember as well...
<yofel> annoying...
<billybigrigger> nope
<billybigrigger> still not working
<billybigrigger> *facepalm*
<billybigrigger> helps when the speakers are turned up
<billybigrigger> doh
<billybigrigger> haha i usually keep them on and control with the media keys on the keyboard, i don't know why the speakers were down, haha i feel like a....well....not that bright :)
<yofel> hrhr "Did you plug it in?..."
<Kjell> Anyone know if it is safe now to upgrade jaunty to karmic now?
<bazhang> Kjell, unlikely in the extreme
<yofel> good night
<nhasian> Kjell, i did and its running just fine
<nhasian> Kjell, oh wait I take that back, i did a fresh install.  almost forgot
<nhasian> Kjell, but Karmic is still running fine for me.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/394985
<DanaG> yargh.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 394985 in fglrx-installer "fglrx: Unknown symbol find_task_by_vpid" [High,Confirmed]
<DanaG> oh, and: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> amarok2 is really unstable on my setup, can anyone recommend a decent audio player for network radio streams ?
<linuxman410> is there not a kubuntu+1 channel
<Pici> There is not
<linuxman410> oh ok
<thiebaude> hi everyone
<thiebaude> i like the new 9.10 login
<oldude67> hey is anyone else having problems of computer just going to login screen out of no where?
<linuxman410> i am downloading kubuntu 9.10 have not tried it yet
<thiebaude> linuxman410: im having no problems at all, except after login i get some gdm warning
<oldude67> well other then getting knocked back to login in screen once in a while its not doing to bad..but...just annoying at times.
<linuxman410> well i almost have it downloaded will let you know if i have any troubles
<linuxman410> i ran 9.04 from beta and never had a problem
<thiebaude> i did with the intel fiasco
<oldude67> anyone got a suggestion as why im getting logged out for no reason..
<oldude67> its not cause of any one key ...
<RAOF> oldude67: I think that's a kinda-known gdm bug; once you've logged out the first time and log back in it no longer happens for me.
<oldude67> ok well then its a known issue and im sure they're working on fixing it then. ty
<oldude67> had an update todqy on gdm but dont think it fixed anything yet..so maybe in the next few days or so..no worries
<oldude67> today^ ugh long day
<oldude67> ah checking again now and there are more updates lets see if i get booted again..lmao
<thiebaude> i'll check for updates too
<oldude67> thiebaude, are you having issues as well with login and so forth?
<oldude67> well updates didnt help yet...still did it again...right after i logged back in from a reboot....it booted me back to login screen again...ugh...wished i was smart enough to help fix the problem then to complain about it.lol
<sahil> hello, what does karmic do differently with acpi than jaunty?
<mase_work> sahil: pretty broad question
<mase_work> sahil: what specifically would you like to know. There are a bunch of acpi changes in the kewer kernels
<mase_work> you can check through the changelog on kernel.org if you really want to know
<mase_work> absolutely everything that changed
<sahil> mase work: i will, the reason i ask the question is that the koala install goes smoothly and acpi works and with jaunty it doesnt
<sahil> with jaunty i have to turn acpi off to boot and install
<mase_work> k well yeh you can have a look in the kernel logs to see which stuff affects your machine and do a git bisect to confirm it if you really want to know
<nanomad> anyone is having problems with synaptics touchpad in karmic?
<afv> what kind of problems?
<nanomad> the touchpad isn't recognized
<nanomad> mouse pointer won't move
<nanomad> looks like an hal policy bug
<afv> hmm.. no problems here..
<nanomad> can I have a look at your lshal & lspci?
<afv> just a moment
<nanomad> afv, thanks
<afv> sorry
<afv> http://files.getdropbox.com/u/659315/lshal
<afv> http://files.getdropbox.com/u/659315/lspci
<afv> try with .txt at the end :p
<nanomad> afv, are you running the latest updates?
<afv> yes
<afv> and hal was updated some hours ago
<nanomad> mhh, i saw that
<nanomad> actually, i'm running the latest daily live cd
<nanomad> it could be that
<afv> hmm.. i don't know :\
<SiDi> Hi. is there still an issue with grub2 not letting you boot other distros when you install karmic on a machine ?
<|ns|nR8> i installed older ubuntu before newer ubuntu with grub2 and it added the newer ubuntu to grub loader automatically
<|ns|nR8> sorry installer older after
<|ns|nR8> grub2 gave me troubles with not mounted other os's
<|ns|nR8> install 9.04 after 9.10 and it works ok
<SiDi> well, i don't really want to reinstall 9.04 :/
<Ian_> SiDi:
<Ian_> there's no problem anymore
<Ian_> iirc
<SiDi> Ian_: oh, ok
<SiDi> thanks
<Ian_> i dual boot windows at home np
<Ian_> for gaming ofc
<Ian_> don't shoot me!
<SiDi> Ian_: depends, if you play an FPS i could shoot you :O
<Ian_> hehe
<dupondje> bleh :(
<dupondje> first time I really needed to go back to Windows :(
<dupondje> stupid flash, seems printing in flash doesn't work ?
<Ian_> printing in flash?
<dupondje> yea
<dupondje> print from a flash page
<dupondje> http://pbskids.org/curiousgeorge/games/snapshot/snapshot.html <- play it
<dupondje> then try to print :P
<Ian_> and what would you like to print?
<Ian_> the printables?
<Ian_> if that's it, i can print them with the yellow print button
<eagles0513875> Ian_: any idea what kde svn repon the plasma-widget-network-manager would be in
<Ian_> nope
<dupondje> Ian_: No, play the game, take 6 pics, and then you can press print inside the flash
<Ian_> sorry don't have time for that atm
<dupondje> :p
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<yofel> wtf? top tells me I have a system load of ~779 with my notebook doing nothing...
<ActionParsnip> yofel: what is the most cpu intensive task
<yofel> alex-weej: firefox
<yofel> alex-weej: sorry, didn't mean you
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<afv> hey
<yofel> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> has anyone used or been able to enable grub2-splashimages
<BluesKaj> hi yofel
<BluesKaj> I installed the deb , but it's not working/enabled for some reason...still got the same ol' ugly grub menu
<yofel> BluesKaj: mom, billybringer posted a link where that's explained. let me search for it
<yofel> you need to enable it in /etc/grub.d/05_... or so
<yofel> since theming isn't yet supported in the current version
<BluesKaj> yofel, I have some themes working on karmic , not all the available ones work even if they are installed
<yofel> BluesKaj: can't find the right one, this explanation is similiar http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-change-grub2-grub-pc-splash-image.html
<BluesKaj> thanks yofel
 * BluesKaj reads
<yofel> BluesKaj: found it after all http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html
<yofel> looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Theming *does* help sometimes :P
<BluesKaj> yofel, your first URL post did the trick , the others are very similar and give the same instructions , but valuable nonetheless :)
<BluesKaj> gonna reboot and check grub
<rohdef> Pulseaudio can't find my sound card, I tried searching and found someone who fixed a similar problem by upgrading PA, but that didn't help me. Any ideas?
<rohdef> ok, could my probplem by any chance have something to do with the user not being in any of the following groups? audio, pulse, pulse-access or pulse-rt,
<Ian_> yes
<Ian_> it could :)
<Ian_> try audio first
<rohdef> Ian_,  ok, can't I get you to check which groups the default user is in?
<BluesKaj> hmmm, update-grub after changing the grub-splashimage in /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme like this tutorial claims to : http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-change-grub2-grub-pc-splash-image.html
<BluesKaj> well, it's not updating the theme
<Whitor> hello world
<rohdef> anyone who might know why GDK doesn't load anymore when booting?
<arand> rohdef: GDM? There was a mail saying it would break recently...
<rohdef> arand, ok, so it's something that will be fixed in some package update?
<arand> let me get the mail text for ya, I think there was some trickery in straightening it out...
<yofel> wasn't that only that it gdm will break when updating form ubuntu1 and 2 to ubuntu3 ?
<yofel> other than that gdm works fine here, leaving aside the missing gdmsetup
<afv> (working fine here too :))
<afv> rohdef, when did you update?
<arand> rohdef:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-July/000586.html
<rohdef> today but the problem is older, a week or so
<yofel> but maybe somebody could tell me what could drive top to give me load values of: load average: 779.14, 779.26, 779.16
<rohdef> thanks
<afv> :|
<afv> "load average: 0.26, 0.25, 0.19"
<yofel> afv: yeah, thats normal here as well...
<afv> did you say firefox is the most cpu intensive task?
<afv> how much is it using?
<yofel> 10% cpu and 15% RAM
<afv> looks "normal"..
<yofel> but thats normal here, and usually doesn't lead to such insane load values
<afv> i don't know then :\
<yofel> some kernel quirk I guess...
<safe> Hello, I am using 9.04 and suddenly all of my user settings are lost.
<safe> It's like I am a new user.
<Pici> safe: This channel is for 9.10 support and discussion, please use #ubuntu for all other releases.
<safe> Also, I can't connect to the internet, Skype Pidgin and nm-applet are disappeared (but I think running).
<reto`> hey... how about the new updates? any problems? I'm not sure if should try them out...
<BluesKaj> hmm, installed graphicsmagick , but it' doesn't seem to be installed ..tried aptitude, apt , adept, and synaptic ...the results are all the same , not found in /usr/bin/ either
<Pici> BluesKaj: What are you looking for in /usr/bin/ ? it looks like it only puts 'gm' in there
<BluesKaj> ok Pici , where do i find the executeable ?
<billybigrigger> afternoon all
<yofel> hi billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> yofel, howdy
<billybigrigger> DanaG, hey
<DanaG> y'ello.
<charlie-tca__> Hello, billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> ola senoir's
<billybigrigger> pretty quiet on the updates today
<yofel> let's hope that after the ubuntuone beta ppa updated its packages bug 395710 won't get any more duplicates...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395710 in ubuntuone-client "Opening "Places/Computer" nautilus crash with Segmentation fault" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395710
<billybigrigger> anyone here testing the new networkmanager ppa?
<billybigrigger> network-manager:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 0.8~a~git.20090702t164632.9c8e600-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<billybigrigger>   Candidate: 0.8~a~git.20090702t164632.9c8e600-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<billybigrigger> everytime i login i have to disable, then re-enable my wired connection for it to get picked up
<billybigrigger> and who here has a raid?
<billybigrigger> i see mdadm auto mounts my raid, but i don't see an entry in fstab
<billybigrigger> and its mounting to /media/<ARRAY UUID> and not the /media/storage dir i want
<Sarvatt> billybigrigger: try making the network settings available to all users? its stopped remembering my saved keyring settings on login now and i have to reenter my password every time so it might be related
<billybigrigger> i don't have to enter a pw for my wired connection
<billybigrigger> unless im misunderstanding you
<Sarvatt> right click connection icon, edit connections, click on the connection and go to edit and check the available to all users box maybe?
<Giles> How do I stop this silly: 'These windows do not support "save current setup" and will have to restarted manually next time you log in' messages about Gdm-simple-greeter
<Giles> it happens each time I log in.
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, its greyed out
<billybigrigger> gnomefreak, hea
<billybigrigger> how about a heya!?
<Pici> Giles: Its a known issue
<gnomefreak> billybigrigger: hi
<Giles> Pici: ok thanks.
<gnomefreak> Pici: what issue?
<Sarvatt> darn its greyed out here too now
<billybigrigger> running same version as me?
<Pici> gnomefreak: the 'these windows do not support save current setup' message after you login.
<Sarvatt> yep
<billybigrigger> hmm
<gnomefreak> Pici: ha yeah that
<Sarvatt> maybe it works differently because of the whole policykit-1 stuff now and not working right yet
<Giles> Pici: what about a password dialog to mount my NTFS partition, that pops up most times too.
<Sarvatt> you can probably fix that by changing authorizations in system - administration - authorizations Giles
<gnomefreak> Giles: that is annoying as hell
<billybigrigger> i get a passwort prompt on everything, inserting usb thumb drive, and when i go to access my raid array
 * gnomefreak off to work on this
<Sarvatt> i dont, odd
<Giles> gnomefreak: whats annoying as hell?
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, checking sys>admin>authorizations
<Sarvatt> i've got myself as an explicit authorization for that stuff, but i have no darn clue how it all works
<billybigrigger> i see network-manager-settings/system/Modify system connections
<gnomefreak> Giles: the auto mount of crap including 2nd hard drive
<billybigrigger> anyone no, console no, active console admin authenitcation
<Giles> Sarvatt: I don't want it to mount my NTFS partitions at-all
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, whats yours say?
<Sarvatt> admin authentication keep indefinitely
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<Sarvatt> user robert always authorized under explicit
<billybigrigger> where did you set your user to always be authorized?
<Sarvatt> next to explicit it has a grant button
<Giles> Thats great, but why is it trying to mount my NTFS partition at login, I would like it to mount only when I tell it.
<Giles> Then I would like it to ask me my pass.
<Sarvatt> add it to fstab and noauto?
<Sarvatt> ah
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, cool going to test it
<Giles> Sarvatt: no its not in my fstab atall.
<billybigrigger> Giles, add it
<billybigrigger> with the noauto option
<Giles> but, why should I need to now, whereas before it wasn't?
<Giles> I just upgraded karmic, and it stopped working right.
<Giles> Sarvatt: or is this a work-around?
<Sarvatt> i have no idea, probably something with the change to devicekit-disks instead of hal, i dont understand how it works but i just added it to fstab to work around it for now
<Giles> ok ta.
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, nope
<Sarvatt> darn
<billybigrigger> still have to disable and re-enable wired connection
<Sarvatt> i had to do that on jaunty with my wireless if i didnt allow all users like that in network manager, but the allow all users thing is greyed out now so i cant do that anymore if i add a network
<Sarvatt> had to disable and reenable it i mean
<billybigrigger> ahh
<billybigrigger> man i just sneezed about 20 times in a row
<billybigrigger> look at all the pretty colors everyone!!!
<robin0800> billybigrigger, Swine flu?
<billybigrigger> maybe a bit
<billybigrigger> wow, what a rush
<billybigrigger> ok, so where to go from here Sarvatt file a bug? or keep playing with authorizations?
<billybigrigger> its more a pita than anything, like i never get asked for a password prompt
<billybigrigger> so i am authorized to enable networking....
<billybigrigger> ohh, nice thunder and lighting storm...brb
<Sarvatt> does your network-manager-applet say 0.7.0 too?
<billybigrigger> yes
<Sarvatt> hmm
<billybigrigger> so does bugabundo
<billybigrigger> 's
<billybigrigger> i think he was going to mention that to asac
<Sarvatt> wonder if we're using the old one still
<billybigrigger> he said anyway, i don't know who hes talking about
<billybigrigger> no no
<billybigrigger> apt-policy shows the daily version from ppa
<robin0800> Sarvatt, 071 here
<Sarvatt> yeah we're using the daily builds of 0.8.0, i guess it would say 0.7.1 if we were using the old one still
<billybigrigger> yeah
<Sarvatt> http://git.gnome.org/cgit/network-manager-applet/commit/?id=6f0e0ae8e12672af6e11ac23172b4d35c1392320
<billybigrigger> yesterday?
<Sarvatt> going to try updating it and see if there are any changes
<billybigrigger> i just did 30 mins ago, nothing but the banshee ppa
<billybigrigger> anyone here using empathy to talk on google talk or msn right now?
<billybigrigger> i can't seem to connect to either
<Sarvatt> i mean manually updating it
<Sarvatt> building a new package
<billybigrigger> how do you go about doing that?
<billybigrigger> :O
<billybigrigger> i didn't know you could do that
<billybigrigger> guess you have to be in the loop to know things like that eh Sarvatt ? :P
<tgpraveen> billybigrigger: whats ur prob with gtalk voice chat?
<billybigrigger> gtalk anything
<billybigrigger> network error
<tgpraveen> msn aint supported right now
<Sarvatt> i'll link the new files when its done building if you want to test it, are you on i386 billybigrigger?
<billybigrigger> can't connect to either
<billybigrigger> nope
<billybigrigger> amd64
<Sarvatt> damn go figure
<billybigrigger> hehe
<Sarvatt> oops sorry for the language
<billybigrigger> don't bother me
<billybigrigger> tgpraveen, i can't connect to anything, just for regular im
<tgpraveen> hmm. which version
<billybigrigger> http://imagebin.ca/view/aKOwejm.html
<billybigrigger> tgpraveen, ??
<tgpraveen> checkin
<billybigrigger> ahh ok
<Sarvatt> billybigrigger: my x64 machine isnt set up right now and ppas are backed up for days. if you want to try it whenever it builds -- https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/more-bugs
<tgpraveen> billybigrigger: r u using the daily ppa?
<billybigrigger> tgpraveen, of empathy? yeah
<billybigrigger> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/amoog/empathy-daily/ubuntu karmic main
<billybigrigger> is that the right one?
<tgpraveen> yeah
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, ok, ill keep an eye on it i guess :P
<tgpraveen> i am on daily ppa too
<tgpraveen> my gtalk works fine. i dont use msn
<Sarvatt> you can grab the .orig.tar.gz .dsc and .diff.gz and dpkg-source -x blah.dsc then sudo apt-get build-dep network-manager-applet and debuild -uc -us -b from the network-manager-applet directory
<tgpraveen> maybe try asking in #telepathy
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, i can build that from my home?
<Sarvatt> or just add the ppa and apt-get source network-manager-applet instead of grabbing the stuff manually
<Sarvatt> yep
<billybigrigger> k
<billybigrigger> will build manually, im bored :P
<Sarvatt> only takes a minute even on this crappy atom cpu :D
<billybigrigger> i take it sudo dpkg-source?
<Sarvatt> thats to extract it if you manually downloaded it
<Sarvatt> apt-get source if its in your sources and you've updated them
<billybigrigger> extract all or just the .dsc?
<billybigrigger> tgpraveen, #telepathy is dead haha
<yofel> billybigrigger: apt-get source *should* have unpacked it already
<billybigrigger> where is nm-applet dir?
<yofel> if you have the .dsc etc. files then the .dsc is enough
<yofel> billybigrigger: what did you download
<yofel> ?
<billybigrigger> all three
<yofel> then dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<billybigrigger> and then dpkg-source -x blah.dsc
<billybigrigger> then sudo apt-get build-dep network-manager-applet
<billybigrigger> now i need to run debuild -uc -us -b from nm-applet dir
<billybigrigger> but i can't find the dir
<Sarvatt> replacing blah.dsc with the actual .dsc file name
<billybigrigger> of course
<yofel> good, then you should have a source directory calld network-manager-applet-$version
<Sarvatt> cd network-manager <hit tab>
<billybigrigger> ahh
<billybigrigger> i was looking in /usr/bin and /usr/src
<billybigrigger> not ~/network-xxxxxxxxxxxx
<billybigrigger> :P
<Sarvatt> you might need to sudo apt-get install devscripts too
<billybigrigger> doing that now
<billybigrigger> i can skip postfix config yes?
<Sarvatt> yeah just purge it after :D
<Sarvatt> hate how the mta is required for devscripts
 * billybigrigger loves watching the compiler spit out garbe he doesn't understand
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> garbage
<billybigrigger> wow, can't type
<billybigrigger> no errors
<billybigrigger> now i get to reboot and see if its fixed! :P
<Sarvatt> you'll have a network-manager-gnome deb in ../ afterwards you can install, just sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome/karmic when you want to revert back to what you had before
<billybigrigger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/more-bugs/+files/network-manager-applet_0.8~a~git.20090708t182005.7d53772b.orig.tar.gz
<billybigrigger> oooops
<Sarvatt> :D
<billybigrigger> network-manager-gnome_0.8~a~git.20090708t182005.7d53772b-0ubuntu1~nmt1_amd64.deb
<billybigrigger> thats the .deb i just compiled?
<Sarvatt> yep
<billybigrigger> whoopie!
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> k gonna reboot
<billybigrigger> oh
<Sarvatt> i just kept the funky name and made it quick to test out
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, are you good with analyzing bootchart?
<Sarvatt> whats the problem?
<billybigrigger> i chopped down my boot times from 1:09 yesterday, and they were at 0:19 now im back up to :30+
<billybigrigger> i have a bunch of lags i don't know how to remove them
<Sarvatt> wow, 19 seconds is great
<billybigrigger> http://imagebin.ca/view/E5K_pp.html
<billybigrigger> ya it was great
<billybigrigger> :P
<Sarvatt> karmic went up 10 seconds vs jaunty for me
<Pici> billybigrigger: Looks like you installed a new kernel version and thus dkms needed to run
<Sarvatt> thats because of dkms
<Sarvatt> yea what he said :D
<Pici> or new drivers for dkms to compile
<billybigrigger> happens after multiple reboots
<billybigrigger> i was playing around with virtualbox networking yesterday
<Pici> Its going to happen often on an alpha due to all the new packages we're getting.
<Sarvatt> we had 2 or 3 kernel upgrades yesterday
<billybigrigger> but its the same bootchart over and over
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> well ill see this time around
<billybigrigger> nothing updated but network-manager-applet since last reboot
<billybigrigger> brb
<Pici> dkms shouldn't need compile every boot.
<billybigrigger> no it shouldnt
<Sarvatt> hopefully its gone this time, something with how you edited vbox probably if not
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.ca/1488779
<billybigrigger> think the last entry is giving me problems?
<billybigrigger> i think thats the only thing i was playing with yesterday
<billybigrigger> which is something else i need to fix, my virtual server won't run with networking...so im hooped for all my mail from mailing lists :(
<Sarvatt> i saw virtualbox 3 building on some PPAs yesterday
<billybigrigger> nice
<billybigrigger> i've been waiting for that
<Pici> Probably
<billybigrigger> im glad it made karmic :P
<Sarvatt> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose
<billybigrigger> so how far past import freeze do we still have to get pkgs added?
<Sarvatt> click on the Other versions of 'virtualbox-ose' in untrusted archives. dropdown
<billybigrigger> which ppa should i add?
<Sarvatt> it'll get updated man, import freeze just means no automatic imports anymore and people have to manually do it :D
<billybigrigger>   [PPA Archive]  PPA for VirtualBox  owned by Felix Geyer  ?
<Sarvatt> no idea!
<billybigrigger> hehe
<Sarvatt> https://edge.launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/virtualbox maybe?
<billybigrigger> well ill remove this ose-guest module and see if thats the problem
<billybigrigger> yeah thats felix's
<billybigrigger> thats the one i was thinking
<billybigrigger> more on that later :P brb
<billybigrigger> nope
<billybigrigger> nm-applet still being picky
<billybigrigger> 0:19 boot again though
<billybigrigger> after removing that one troubled vbox module from dkms
<billybigrigger> tgpraveen, is there anything special i have to do for gtalk to work? what settings are you using for it? i can't connect, msn is working now though
<yofel> asked that already, but does any of you guys have an idea what could cause the kernel to report me load values of  779.03, 779.08, 779.08
<gnomefreak> is nautilus still crashing for anyone?
<yofel> gnomefreak: with new ubuntuone, no
<gnomefreak> it was ubuntuone causing nautilus crash?
<yofel> at least if you mean a crash when you open computer:/// or trash:///
<gnomefreak> i cant say that is right since nautilus crashes on the installer
<yofel> well, thats the only crash I was getting
<gnomefreak> i wasnt able to debug it last night but maybe ill try over weekend
<beda_> hello folks.
<beda_> I was trying to install kubuntu-daily build (karmic) but got this message. "Udevd [1974]: Worker 2120 unexpectedly returned with 0" You know why?
<beda_> there was some I/O error on device sr0 as well
<GHellings> I'm trying out Karmic to see how it's handling my SoundBlaster X-Fi card... so far, no luck.
<GHellings> It's only recognizing the device as [HD-Audio Generic] and producing no sound output.
<billybigrigger> tgpraveen, add me to gtalk so i can test this
<billybigrigger> thefrozencanuck@gmail.com
<billybigrigger> then you can delete me
<billybigrigger> haha why does gnome-do crash with "Do.exe" cause a problem
<yofel> billybigrigger: mono?
<yofel> I just had to kill it because gnome-do from their ppa has a memleak an was using >1G RAM :(
<Sarvatt> billybigrigger: look at the comment log here -- http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/commit/?id=c9067d8fedf6f6f2d530fd68bbfca7ce68638d38
<Sarvatt> everything: use libgudev instead of HAL; merge NM and nm-system-settings
<Sarvatt> The only thing that doesn't work yet is the system-settings service's "auto eth" connections for ethernet devices that don't have an existing connection.
<gnomefreak> billybigrigger: for email addresses its best  to use AT and DOT so bots scanning wont add it and bring spam to it
<Sarvatt> so maybe make an explicit connection instead of using the auto one?
<billybigrigger> gnomefreak, thanks for the tip, never thought of that :P
<Dimitree> where is the Login appearance option in Administration ?
<Sarvatt> gone now
<billybigrigger> Dimitree, new gdm doesn't have one
<Dimitree> billybigrigger, i get an error on each restart about that gdm that it must be manually restarted or something ... what should i do ?
<billybigrigger> have you updated lately?
<Sarvatt> ignore it until its fixed
<Dimitree> ok Sarvatt
<billybigrigger> oh, talking about the gdm greeter bug?
<Sarvatt> the joys of using an early alpha :)
<billybigrigger> i thought it was making you restart each time you login
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, ok, i made a manual entry in nm, will try now
<beda_> so nobody knows what this error is all about ""Udevd [1974]: Worker 2120 unexpectedly returned with 0"
<Sarvatt> i just built a new network manager snapshot too but i saw that in the changelogs
<Dimitree> Any idea if the update removed my custom DVB-S2 drivers, or the Kaffeine build for 9.10 is broken ?
<Sarvatt> udev isnt loading v4l things right for me either (no webcam modules being loaded)
<beda_> Sarvatt: what is udev anyway?
<Sarvatt> it handles loading/unloading modules in the kernel
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, 10-4
<beda_> Sarvatt: hmm... did you get a "Buffer I/O erro on device..." as well?
<billybigrigger> my gspca/sonixj webcam isn't working
<Sarvatt> billybigrigger: it worked?
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, what did?
<billybigrigger> i havent rebooted
<billybigrigger> yet
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, i can help ya with that webcam problem if you'd like :P or be happy to test, i would like my cam working in .31
<Sarvatt> oh thought you were talking about the network thing
<billybigrigger> 10-4 on the udev problem
 * BUGabundo the beared guy, say moooo o/
<robin0800> BUGabundo, it should be honk honk for swine flu
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> so how is the SSH exploit hitting you guys?
<SwedeMike> BUGabundo: still a rumour.
<charlie-tca__> BUGabundo: do you know any Xubuntu Karmic users using localized desktops? (with other than English)
<BUGabundo> no charlie-tca__
<BUGabundo> I new two but one is no more
<charlie-tca__> Thanks
<BUGabundo> and lost track of the other
<BUGabundo> :(
<charlie-tca__> :-(
<charlie-tca__> Well, karmic on Xubuntu is not very good right now
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> why?
<charlie-tca__> Anyone else got Xubuntu Karmic?
<charlie-tca__> apparently the new gdm changes are causing many things to quit for us
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca__: *if* I have the time tomorrow I'll try a VM
<charlie-tca__> The cd's only install the gnome desktop
<BUGabundo> I need to connect to over 100 REHL machines for mantaneince :(
<charlie-tca__> I can't use SSH, SSHFS, brasero won't work, blank cd-r is not recognized, network connection is slow
<robin0800> charlie-tca__, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.10/alpha-2/
<charlie-tca__> the little things
<charlie-tca__> robin0800: I know, but I run an install everyday here
<charlie-tca__> Also running karmic on this machine
<robin0800> charlie-tca__, lucky you
<charlie-tca__> yeah
<charlie-tca__> Somebody got to test this stuff ;-)
<charlie-tca__> and, it seems it is *still* alpha
<charlie-tca__> But at least today I could actually log in
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, nope
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, can't even get a connection when i add one manually
<GHellings> Regular Karmic desktop has been quitting semi-regularly on me, charlie-tca__
<billybigrigger> dhcp works, but still doesn't connect upon gnome login
<charlie-tca__> I got it made then. It hasn't quit on me at all
<yofel> hasn't quit on me as well
<GHellings> And no sound, to boot!
<robin0800> nor me
<Bmw1000c> BUGabundo pvt
<GHellings> Of course, sound didn't work in 9.04 either, so I was really only holding out a fool's hope. :)
<charlie-tca__> of course
<charlie-tca__> Was that a fresh install?
<GHellings> No, I'm going to try that later today.
<charlie-tca__> That's what I did. It seems to be working here anyway
<GHellings> I have the X-Fi, with it's still beta-at-best driver.
<GHellings> And the driver doesn't seem to be recognizing the card.
<charlie-tca__> yeah... Google just took gmail out of beta after, what, 4 years?
<GHellings> More like 7 or 9
<charlie-tca__> Just think, got nowhere to go but improve now!
<charlie-tca__> :-)
<GHellings> I wish all betas were as stable as GMail. Or as functional!
<BUGabundo> DanaG: ping was it you who had trouble with webcam ? or was it billybigrigger ?
<billybigrigger> me
<billybigrigger> ever since .31
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> talking to my driver dev
<BUGabundo> let me see if I can make him cam her
<BUGabundo> *come here
<billybigrigger> your driver dev? did you hire him? :)
<BUGabundo> naaaa
<BUGabundo> he has been doing a great work with 05e3:0503
<BUGabundo> an now we have a now version with gspca
<billybigrigger> oh
<billybigrigger> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 045e:00f7 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-1000
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> can somebody confirm ?
<billybigrigger> nope
<billybigrigger> my downloads are always shown
<dupondje> weird
<dupondje> here it starts showing
<dupondje> and suddenly
<dupondje> it stops
<yofel> what I get sometimes is that after the update is finished it doesn't get redrawn, but I think thats something with compiz
<yofel> or kwin since it only happens in yakuake
<yofel> but I get the feeling that I heard somebody saying that a while ago too
<billybigrigger> gnome needs something like yakuake
<billybigrigger> i liked it, but not worth install all those qt libs
<yofel> billybigrigger: there's tilda and guake, but neither really suits me
<billybigrigger> and i found out gnome-terminal had tabs so it sits in gnome dock now :P works just as good
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, you have any problems with the daily build of nm-applet not connecting your wired connection upon gnome login?
<yofel> tilda and guake both look like gnome-terminal maximized with F11 but only taking up the top half of the screen -> urgh
<BUGabundo> nol: welcome
<BUGabundo> nol meet #ubuntu+1 folks
<nol> hi
<BUGabundo> folks meet nol, the hard working guy behing my webcam driver
 * BUGabundo takes a look at the build of the driver
 * GHellings greets nol
<yofel> hi nol
<BUGabundo> eheh such a great welcome
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: let nol fix his latest mess, and let see if he can help you out too
<charlie-tca__> Hello, nol
<billybigrigger> ola nol
<billybigrigger> ok so i don't even know where to begin
<billybigrigger> what webcam do you have BUGabundo ?
<billybigrigger> and what module does it use?
<DanaG> networkmanager PPA? Where?
<billybigrigger> DanaG, lemme dig it up
<billybigrigger> http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/trunk/ubuntu
<DanaG> Right now, I just have the ModemManager one.
<billybigrigger> hah my bad
<nol> BUGabundu has a Genesys Logic 05e3:0503
<nol> We are testing a driver intended to be included in GSPCA
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: oh come on! stop giving away kewl secret stuff!
<BUGabundo> I want to keep NM 0-8 just for me :))
<dupondje> argh
<BUGabundo> DanaG: there are 3 PPAs
<billybigrigger> oops
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> my bad boogoboontooo
<BUGabundo> one with 0.8 +mondem manager
<dupondje> stupid gdm, why does it sometimes logouts without any reason :'(
<BUGabundo> one with 0.7+modem manager
<BUGabundo> and one with jut 0.7.1
 * BUGabundo Kernel build directory is /lib/modules/2.6.31-1-generic/build
<BUGabundo> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.31-1-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/bugabundo/temp/gspca_final/gspca-45dd40f72cb0/v4l  modules
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.ca/1488874
<billybigrigger> thats what i get when i load up cheese and the webcam light goes on
<billybigrigger> but nothing but green shows up
<billybigrigger> will paste my /var/log/udev now, that parts that pertain to gspca anyway
<DanaG> oh yeah, I added nm-applet to the gdm init, so now it has networking.
<DanaG> Oh, and you can enable the media-keys thing there, too.
<soc> mhh, doies someone get that dpkg error too?
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.ca/1488880 <<---/var/log/udev
<billybigrigger> nol, lsmod shows gspca_sonixj           24064  0
<billybigrigger> gspca_main             26592  1 gspca_sonixj
<billybigrigger> this helping at all?
<billybigrigger> lsusb shows Bus 003 Device 002: ID 045e:00f7 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-1000
<DanaG> http://vidner.net/martin/software/cnetworkmanager/
<nol> there is a fix today about sonixj in the gspca repository
<DanaG> spiffy.
<billybigrigger> nol, really?
<BUGabundo> see billybigriggerl? are I a great resource to know ? ahah
<nol> yes
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, eff eh
<billybigrigger> effin eh
<billybigrigger> anywho
<billybigrigger> what does it fix?
<nol> http://linuxtv.org/hg/~jfrancois/gspca/
<nol> something about sensor initialisation, don't know if it can help you
<BUGabundo> shee nol soooo many more errors now! see pvt
<billybigrigger> that sounds like my problem
<BUGabundo> WOOT
<BUGabundo> now you only need the next kernel build
<billybigrigger> i just can't find out where in my log it reported about senor problem
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, if it makes .31-3
<billybigrigger> oh nevermind
<billybigrigger> i should think before i speak :P
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: daily kernel ?
<billybigrigger> gpsca is built into the kernel :P
<billybigrigger> ooooh
<billybigrigger> daily kernel, sounds verry....interesting :P
<billybigrigger> so that fix has already been added to the kernel?
<billybigrigger> or is it waiting to be pushed?
<billybigrigger> nol, so whats the quickest way i can get that fix?
<billybigrigger> or do i have to wait for that fix to be added to gpsca, then the kernel, then ubuntu's kernel?
<BUGabundo> it was TODAYS change!
<billybigrigger> oh
<billybigrigger> today's change to gpsca though
<billybigrigger> it still has to make its way to the kernel, i don't see anything on the kernel snapshot for today at kernel.org
<billybigrigger> wow i sure know how to kill a conversation today
<skkulduger> Hooray! :)
<skkulduger> Ok having a little issue with the installer essentially within 10 minutes of it starting Ubiquity crashes
<skkulduger> trying to crash it again to get a backtrace. This is the daily CD from two days ago
<skkulduger> I knew I should have gotten the alternate installer >_>
<billybigrigger> oh
<billybigrigger> i could have told you daily cd doesn't work :P
<skkulduger> THanks!
<billybigrigger> better off getting june's A2 cd
<billybigrigger> im sure yofel could too
<billybigrigger> :P
<skkulduger> WEll I got one from last week and it worked but I don't have it with me now :(
<skkulduger> What doesn't work specfically?
<yofel> billybigrigger: yup :P
<skkulduger> :-) What doesn't work?
<yofel> skkulduger: when I tried the daily yesterday it didn't even boot
<yofel> didn't even start to boot
<Skkullduger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/213271/
<Skkullduger> Looks like trying to update the GUI got it messed up
<afv> anyone having problems with firefox-3.5 and flash?
<BUGabundo> afv: define probs?
<afv> yes
<afv> crashing after visiting (or during the visit) to a site with flash..
<afv> and errors like this ones (but i don't know if it is related)
<afv> (firefox-3.5:21833): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<afv> (firefox-3.5:21833): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.21.3/gobject/gsignal.c:2387: instance `0xa76df500' has no handler with id `5439'
<afv> (firefox-3.5:21833): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_x11_xatom_to_atom_for_display: assertion `xatom != None' failed
<skkuldugger> I have a healthy disrepsect for Arora now :)
<afv> it also crashed viewing fullscreen flash videos but solved running with "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so.1 firefox-3.5"
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-09
<Sarvatt> are you using nvidia binary drivers afv?
<afv> i'm using nvidia drivers, yes
<afv> (binary?)
<Sarvatt> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469439
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 469439 in Plug-ins "Crash when enabling fullscreen flash video [@ @0x110430 ]" [Critical,Assigned]
<afv> Version: 185.18.14-0ubuntu1~andersk1
<afv> thanks, i'll take a look
<Sarvatt> what you said is the way to fix it until the fix is released, or disabling video acceleration in flash
<afv> the problem is that ff crashes that way too (not in fullscreen)
<BUGabundo> nol: webcam now works. woot http://identi.ca/notice/6215580
<nol> perfect
<nol> tomorrow I submit the patch to jfmoine
<BUGabundo> ok
<billybigrigger> nol, where was that link again?
<pas> hello, I've upgraded to karmic with the simple "update-manager -d" , everything went fine, except on restart I've got neither splash (I know it's by design) nor kernel boot messages. any advice? am I alone with this? should I file a bug?
<billybigrigger> to that gspca fix
<majnoon> they have a wubi for karmic ??
<Sarvatt> afv: right click on any flash video, go to settings and try disabling hardware acceleration
<afv> yup, i'll try that
<nol> @billybigrigger: http://linuxtv.org/hg/~jfrancois/gspca/archive/tip.tar.gz
<arand> pas: could take a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst and see what that one says for your ubu boot
<BUGabundo> pas: yeah both known
<BUGabundo> nol: we don't use '@' on IRC eheh
<billybigrigger> nol, is that a fair fix? or shouldn't i be waiting for it to be fixed in the kernel?
<pas> I'm using grub4dos, but I'll copy-paste the boot line if you want
<arand> pas: ah, nvm, think the "known issue" mentioned by BUGabundo is the ting.
<billybigrigger> tgpraveen, ping
<billybigrigger> tgpraveen, you were the one telling my about msn/gtalk video chat the other day weren't you?
<pas> I had gone through the list of open bugs on launchpad for karmic, haven't found anything related..
<pas> BUGabundo, could you give me the bug url?
<BUGabundo> pas: don't have it on hand
<BUGabundo> but the splash is a feature
<BUGabundo> the other is from you using vga=XXX
<BUGabundo> pas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/391215
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391215 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "vga=791 kernel line option does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pas> ah, that could be. I'll check without that param. thanks
<billybigrigger> nol, i get errors trying to make that package
<billybigrigger> /home/billybigrigger/gspca-45dd40f72cb0/v4l/firedtv-1394.c:276: error: implicit declaration of function 'hpsb_unregister_highlevel
<billybigrigger> a bunch of those
<billybigrigger> all related to firedtv-1394.c
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> you need to change that line to n
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: (10:54:29 PM) nol: in v4l/.myconfig, set something_FIREDTV to 'n'...
<billybigrigger> CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV                           := m
<billybigrigger> that one? its the only instance of firedtv
<billybigrigger> in .myconfig
<nol> yes
<nol> go to sleep
<nol> bye
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> he means he is going to sleep
<BUGabundo> not telling you :p
<pas> thanks again. hopefully I won't come back, because everything worked great (or just got really really worse :])
<Twigathy> Has anybody played with winepulse? http://art.ified.ca/?page_id=40 adds a pulseaudio backend to wine. Seems rubbish that atm wine is incompatible with pulse without hacking about. Seems a sub-optimal user experience to me!
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: I haven't
<skkuldugger> BUGabundo: Ho
<skkuldugger> hi
<BUGabundo> hwy
<skkuldugger> Heard anything bout ubiquity crrashing due to the progress bar updating over the past few days?
<skkuldugger> oh god you've been bitten by the I must bling my Dent page as well
<skkuldugger> Nice pic though :) Identi.ca really rocks now
<BUGabundo> heeh
<BUGabundo> thanks
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, did you you compile that new gspca driver?
<BUGabundo> yes
<billybigrigger> and it worked after no problems?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> see the pic
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> ya i saw it
<BUGabundo> I haven't done the full set of test
<billybigrigger> i shouldn't have to reboot should i?
<BUGabundo> tooooo tired
<BUGabundo> nope
<billybigrigger> didn't think so
<billybigrigger> after make and make install i still get green screen in cheese
<billybigrigger> am i missing something?
<billybigrigger> im still getting the same errors
<billybigrigger> :(
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: yeah it needs a lot of love
<BUGabundo> plus that sounds like the nvidia HUE bug
<billybigrigger> im not affected by the hue bug anymore
<billybigrigger> i reinstalled a2 the other day
<billybigrigger> using restricted drivers from repos, im good to go
<yofel> hm, here the HUE bug seems gone as well after reinstall. Didn't try totem since the bugtest
<billybigrigger> im still getting the same errors with gspca
<billybigrigger> obviously nol was wrong about my problem :P
<billybigrigger> Jul  8 17:46:33 cabo kernel: [   58.545784] gspca: usb_submit_urb alt 8 err -28
<billybigrigger> Jul  8 17:46:33 cabo kernel: [   58.570035] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: leak ed ffff88003781f190 (#81) state 2
<billybigrigger> same as before
<BUGabundo> reisntal?!?
<BUGabundo> this is a 18 months system
<BUGabundo> I will not reinstall!!!
<yofel> BUGabundo: tried to fix my broken dead keys probelm
<BUGabundo> so?
<yofel> turned out that purging ~/.gconf and ~/.gconfd helped more -.-
<xnox> Hmmm.... Ok I'll try that. It's just .30 kernels worked really well for me.
<billybigrigger> well .30 won't be in karmic :P might as well help test .31 if your using karmic no?
<mttr> since the last update (yesterday) when at login screen display is now scrambled.. Tried restarting xorg but no luck.
<mttr> I can't seem to get into the desktop
<xnox> billybigrigger: nope I'm still on Jaunty =) But I have KDE 4.3RC, Xorg Edge PPA and Karmic's kernels. So I guess I'm "half-way there" in terms of testing Karmic. All because I'm one of the "lucky" intel graphics card users =( which had sub-optimal performance under stock jaunty.
<billybigrigger> xnox, so why are you asking in ubuntu+1 then? #ubuntu+1 is for karmic related support
<xnox> billybigrigger: Kernel Mode Setting is karmic / testing only
<billybigrigger> ya, well this is a karmic support channel
<xnox> which is definatly not Jaunty
<billybigrigger> exactly
<billybigrigger> you say intel gfx though?
<mttr> So any idea's how to get the xorg working again ?
<xnox> well it is perfect with Karmic's kernels and Xorg Edge PPA with UXA enabled
<mttr> i'm wandering if testing in virtualbox could be my problem
<yofel> xnox: just add i915.modeset=0 to the kernel boot line, should diable KMS
<yofel> *disable
<Sarvatt> xorg-edgers is broken right now if thats what you're referring to, i put a notice at the top of the page
<xnox> yofel: aha! wiki said "nomodeset=0" instead of "i915.modeset=0"
<mttr> thanks Sarvatt.. Missed that one.. will looked into that
<xnox> Sarvatt: well i do xorg-edgers updates only once a week or so and haven't done one for a while because of KMS
<billybigrigger> xnox, maybe you should add that to the wiki page then if it works
<yofel> wasn't that just 'nomodeset' without =0 ?
<yofel> I never tried nomodeset though
<mttr> i had just done a get update and bang it broke..
<mttr> it had 460 of updates..
<Sarvatt> theres quite a big difference between using karmic and using edgers on jaunty, i really wouldnt recommend using jaunty if you want to mess with KMS
<xnox> yofel: thanks for this note. I'll try both and see if I can boot without KMS on 30 kernel
<xnox> Sarvatt: well I'm stopping messing with KMS cause it doesn't work for me (and is reported by others with similar syndromes) I will mess with Grub EFI a little more cause that seems to work ;-) and then I'll rest and will test iso or run karmic in VM
<Sarvatt> it still works but theres alot of little things that cant handle KMS in jaunty outside of the xorg stuff, like pm-utils in jaunty not having the hooks to remove quirks in the KMS case
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, you think the webcam problems are caused from udev? or a bug in gspca?
<Sarvatt> if you have xserver 1.6.2 you need an intel ddx update that hasnt built yet in xorg-edgers though
<Sarvatt> actually it just did build for i386 so its safe now
<Sarvatt> ati on the other hand...
<xnox> thanks everyone! Gonna reboot now.
<erichammond> Any ideas on what the bad side effects might be of pinning udev to version 142 in Karmic (so far)? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-on-ec2/+bug/397187)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 397187 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "[karmic] udev requires new kernel, breaks on EC2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<erichammond> just wondering if it's obvious I shouldn't waste my time trying it.
<Sarvatt> i dont even use udev on my openvz server, only change i had to make in that case was to create /var/run/network in /etc/init.d/networking instead
<DanaG> How do you not use udev?
<DanaG> That doesn't make sense to me.
<Sarvatt> sudo apt-get purge udev :D
<DanaG> Then how do you handle devices?
<Sarvatt> what devices?
<Sarvatt> its a virtualized remote web server
<DanaG> A virtual NIC?
<DanaG> And such.
<DanaG> Oh, wait, the driver makes that.
<DanaG> Oh, and it's probably very fixed emulated-hardware.  Good point.
<Sarvatt> theres no drivers, no direct kernel access, ifupdown handles it
<Sarvatt> openvz sucks :D
<DanaG> hmm... how does it send stuff over the network, then?
<DanaG>     - Add preferences checkboxes for the disk spindown functionality
<DanaG>       (Richard Hughes).
<DanaG> spiffy.
<erichammond> Sarvatt: Thanks for the tip.  Sounds like it might work for EC2 as well.
<Sarvatt> http://wiki.openvz.org/Features
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is the xinput2 repo supposed to do keycodes > 255?  It didn't do so for me.
<Sarvatt> i've dropped it, they bumped the darn video ABI meaning no more fglrx or nvidia so i'm going back to 1.6 branch for the time being. no way that stuff is going to be ready for karmic
<Sarvatt> its supposed to handle it fine from what i saw though
<DanaG> Didn't work for me.
<DanaG> Still got the "unable to handle keycode 465".
<Sarvatt> hmmm
<DanaG> I also have gone back to 2.6.30 and base xorg-edgers.
<DanaG> It really irks me when kernel developers go removing symbols used by fglrx... the least they could do is warn AMD/ATI at least, say, 1 month ahead of when they plan to do so.
<DanaG> Like, one time they removed an "unused" pci_num_buses symbol; now it's find_task_by_vpid
<DanaG> iN fact, all it takes to bring the symbol back (that is, on top of the existing 2.6.30 kernel) is one EXPORT statement.
<DanaG> Interesting... does amdcccle show FirePro logo for you?  It does for me.
<DanaG> Oh, and 20-second boot times == awesome.
<billybigrigger> 0:19 here :P
 * Aranel I'm back =)
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> no webcam even in .30-8
<billybigrigger> oh
<billybigrigger> had gspca_sonixj blacklisted heh
<billybigrigger> so am i ever going to see any kms stuff in karmic being an nvidia user
<billybigrigger> ?
<billybigrigger> whoopie :P
<billybigrigger> sauerbraten-data (0.0.20090504-1) unstable; urgency=low
<billybigrigger>  Accepted
<billybigrigger> does this video open for anyone?
<billybigrigger> http://www.thefrozencanuck.ca/burnout.avi
<mase_work> billybigrigger: yeh works for me
<mase_work> some dude doing a burn out in his truck
<billybigrigger> firefox 3.6 crashes evertime i hit the link
<billybigrigger> and its me burning off my budies tires :P
<billybigrigger> i would never buy a ford haha
<billybigrigger> mase_work, what version of firefox?
<mase_work> 3.5 i think
<billybigrigger> hmm
<mase_work> whatever the latest stable is
<billybigrigger> ahh
<billybigrigger> not 3.6 :P
<mase_work> no not 3.6
<GatoLoko> the default in karmic is 3.0.11 yet
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> 3.5 is coming soon
<billybigrigger> as default
<billybigrigger> 3.6 startup times blow 3.0 out of the water
<billybigrigger> startup on minefield feels like its being maximized
<billybigrigger> pretty much instant
<Zorael> Flash performance is halved in 3.5 and 3.6 compared to 3.0.* on this netbook though
<billybigrigger> yup
<billybigrigger> there's a workaround i believe
<Zorael> do tell!
<billybigrigger> oh geez
<billybigrigger> lemme did it up
<billybigrigger> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Zorael> :3
<billybigrigger> bug 469439
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 469439 could not be found
<billybigrigger> ewww
<billybigrigger> Mozilla bug 469439
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 469439 in Plug-ins "Crash when enabling fullscreen flash video [@ @0x110430 ]" [Critical,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469439
<billybigrigger> anyway, what i was talking about was this
<billybigrigger> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/09/%23ubuntu+1.html
<billybigrigger> top of the page
<billybigrigger> thats the middle of the conversation
<billybigrigger> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/08/%23ubuntu+1.html
<billybigrigger> at the very bottom of that one is the beginning
<billybigrigger> i don't know if its your same bug
<DanaG> handy thing with the new gdm: I have it set so that my volume control keys work there.
<Zorael> I'll check it out, thanks
<DanaG> I also tweaked the /etc/gdm/Init/Default file does 'nm-applet &'
<DanaG> ... so NetworkManager fires up at the login screen.
<billybigrigger> wired or wireless?
<billybigrigger> my wired connection doesn't start upon login, maybe i'll try that
<DanaG> oh yeah,  handy hint:
<DanaG> go to connection editor, then go to properties for that connection, and set "available to all users".
<DanaG> Oh hey, where's the NM 0.8 PPA?
<billybigrigger> its greyed out in 0.8
<DanaG> Maybe I'll stick with the normal Karmic one, then.  =þ
<billybigrigger> you want the ppa or what?
<billybigrigger> last time i gave it out publicly bugabundo took a crap on my head haha
<billybigrigger> he wants his secrets
<DanaG> eh, if it's as you say, and the 0.8 disables the "for all users" feature, then I don't want it.  =þ
<DanaG> http://blogs.gnome.org/dcbw/2009/02/26/suspendresume-vs-networkmanager/
<DanaG> HMM, is it just me, or does SCIM seem not to work in karmic?
<billybigrigger> dunno
<SeveredCross> Anyone notice that X from xorg-edgers is more unstable than a Jenga tower built by 3 year olds?
<billybigrigger> lol yes
<billybigrigger> nice analogy
<billybigrigger> but yeah its know that its unstable
<billybigrigger> if you read the ppa page it says not to use it
<SeveredCross> I was going to use a different one, but then I remember that #ubuntu+1 tries to keep the language PG-13. ;)
<billybigrigger> i don't use edgers so i don't know exactly how unstable but...
<Sarvatt> its just ATI thats broken right now in edgers
<Sarvatt> driver doesnt compile against xserver 1.6.2 yet and needs to be
<SeveredCross> Nothing's broken per se, just unstable.
<SeveredCross> I don't know if it's X or GDM.
<SeveredCross> Or Metacity for that matter.
<SeveredCross> Or Compiz even.
 * SeveredCross sighs.
<SeveredCross> So many layers.
 * SeveredCross goes back to coding.
<macvr> hi... i updated to the latest version from alpha2... now a lot of behavior has changed... is there no auto-login now?
<billybigrigger> if a package has been built and is showing on launchpad
<billybigrigger> how long before it hits repos?
<Hilikus> how do i get this package
<Hilikus> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/liblastfm/0.3.0-0ubuntu1
<Hilikus> is it a custom repo or its in the normal one?
<billybigrigger>  0.3.0-0ubuntu1
<billybigrigger> PUBLISHED: Karmic pocket Release in component universe and section libs
<billybigrigger> its in universe
<pvandewyngaerde> no firefox 3.5 in karmic yet ?
<afv> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<pvandewyngaerde> but its not default ?
<afv> not yet
<pvandewyngaerde> is that in the default repo's ?
<Zorael^2> Is the decision to have snd-hda-intel cards use power saving an Ubuntu-specific design decision or an ALSA-wide one?
<afv> it is
<afv> for pvandewyngaerde
<kklimonda> Zorael, alsa provides infrastructure but it's up to distribution developers if they are going to switch it on
<kklimonda> Zorael^2, ^^
<Zorael> kklimonda: makes sense, just wondering if it's a coordinated efforrt or just something that Ubuntu cooked up
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having an issue with the version from git of lmms for some reason something on karmic is causing it to dump its core
<Bauldrick> karound to get nvidia module to load in lates kernel(s)?
<eagles0513875> mine load just fine
<Bauldrick> glx-180?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> let me check
<eagles0513875> ya it is
<Bauldrick> ok must be me :) I've tried --reinstall but still doesn't work, any idea to get it working? I just get black screen with flashing "cursor" top left
<eagles0513875> not sure but might be an x issue
<eagles0513875> gtg for now bbl
<Bauldrick> k
<andresmh> I installed Karmic on a machine but I am not sure if it was alpha 1 or 2 :-/  How can I check?
<pvandewyngaerde> what is in  /etc/issue ?
<andresmh> pvandewyngaerde: Ubuntu karmic (development branch) \n \l
<andresmh> that's the output of cat /etc/issue
<Pici> The alpha milestones are just snapshots of the archives at a certain point in time, if you've updated since then you're running the most recent version of your release.
<andresmh> i just installed the alpha and I want to know if I have the alpha1 I might as well download the newest ISO and reinstall
 * Twigathy notes update-manager has decided to break :(
<Twigathy> although closing and re-opening it worked.
<mvo> Twigathy: in what way?
<Twigathy> It hung on the little 'I'm busy' cursor
<mvo> Twigathy: when installing updates?
<mvo> Twigathy: anything in ~/.xsession-errors?
<Twigathy> well, I told it to check for updates, it did so, it populated the list and then did nothing more :)
<Twigathy> er, sec
<Twigathy> nope, nothing in here
<Twigathy> *there
<Twigathy> weird
<mvo> hm, I just tried to reporduce, but it seems to be ok for me
<mvo> could you ping me when it happens again and give me the output of ps afx ?
<Twigathy> yup, can do
<Pici> andresmh: How did you install the Alpha?
 * gnomefreak thinks new update-manager is evil
<mvo> evil in what way?
<gnomefreak> mvo starting automagicly
<mvo> right, that is pretty controvercial
<gnomefreak> mvo: yeah but i understand the idea behind it. it should be an opt-in feature not an opt-out IMHO
<gnomefreak> there should be , in there
<mvo> gnomefreak: please pass suggestion on this to the design team
<gnomefreak> mvo: where do i find them a channel, a LP page?
<andresmh> Pici: I downloaded the ISO and put it on a USB drive. The thing is, I don't remember if I downloaded Alpha1 or Alpha2. It was around the time Alpha2 but not sure exactly when.
<gnomefreak> sorry im working on something atm, not really thinking yet today
<gnomefreak> andresmh: you installed it already?
<mvo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/update-notifier-autolaunch <- that was the bugreport that had a lot of discussion on it,
<gnomefreak> mvo: thanks
<mvo> """Displaying first 80 comments.  View all 418 comments or add a comment. """ *cough*
<gnomefreak> mvo: there is alot of comments on it
<gnomefreak> i added my $.02
<andresmh> gnomefreak: yes, it's installed already
<andresmh> there must be something, perhaps a package version, that I can check to see if I have alpha1 or 2
<andresmh> no?
<gnomefreak> andresmh: update it and you have latest version i dont remember if A2 has been released yet.
<gnomefreak> andresmh: i dont think they updated about>ubuntu yet, its normally updated late in cycle
<andresmh> when running the update it tells me it wants to upgrade
<gnomefreak> andresmh: than upgrade :)
<andresmh> i guess that means I have Alpha1? I just feel that if this means I am upgrading to Alpha2 I might as well download the ISO
<gnomefreak> although that has been dangerous in the past few weeks
<andresmh> my connection at the moment is quite slow so I want to plan my downloads appropiatedly
<gnomefreak> andresmh: not really you could have A2 just not fully up to date
<andresmh> it's 142MB, that's going to take a while
<gnomefreak> that could be just todays updates
<gnomefreak> maybe yesterdays too
<andresmh> it's a "partial upgrade"
<andresmh> why is it dangerous? what could break?
<gnomefreak> andresmh: some packages are held back than most likely
<gnomefreak> andresmh: gdm problems was the main one. some people see problems while others dont
<andresmh> i was just fed up with Intel graphics on Jaunty being so crappy
<andresmh> that i decided to move to karmic
<gnomefreak> so you upgrade to karmic?
<gnomefreak> not really best reason or even a good idea
<gnomefreak> safer to change hardware :)
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke while i think on how to fix this
<gnomefreak> people are not going to like my solution on the u-m issue
<gnomefreak> ok solution submitted now i wait for the hate mail
<macvr> gnomefreak: when i updated... i'v noticed that several things have changed.... FUSA is gone! no auto login! are these changes to stay or WIP?
<gnomefreak> macvr: gdm bugs
<macvr> phew!!!
<gnomefreak> contray to popular belief gdm is still broken
<macvr> gnomefreak: have these been reported?
<gnomefreak> 2.27 *should* fix most breakage
<macvr> k...
<gnomefreak> macvr: these are known and have been for some time. pitti posts updates on the mailing list
<gnomefreak> its either devel list or devel-discuss list dont remember
<macvr> k...
<Ian_> anyone else finding sound alot lower lately?
<Ian_> i can't turn the volume up like i used to
<Twigathy> try 'alsamixer -c 0' and see if the sound card volume whatsits are turned down
<Ian_> everything is set to max
<Ian_> except beep
<Ian_> but i tried that and it doesn't make a diffrence
<Ian_> ubuntu 9.10 on an asus eee 1000H
<Ian_> 2 diffrent persons, same laptop, same problem
<Ian_> checking if it's kernel related
<Ian_> 30-10 same problem
<Ian_> aha
<Ian_> i was able to turn up my volume for <lineOut> in the older kernel
<Ian_> which isn't visible in 31-2
<nperry> Right time to test out karmic on my spare laptop.
<Bmw1000c> Ian_ how is the performance in your 1000h?
<Ian_> err
<Ian_> overall good
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<stevepearce> ello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi stevepearce
<yofel> hi folks
<stevepearce> hi yofel
<BluesKaj> hey yofel
 * stevepearce is working on upgrading to karmic on metal :-)
<stevepearce> backing up some stuff first
<stevepearce> namely the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives
<debfx> how do I unmark a bug as duplicate?
<afv> how to kill firefox? :|
<yofel> afv: terminal: killall [-s 9] firefox
<yofel> s 9 if it really won't close any more
<afv> i was doing "killall firefox-3.5 -9"
<afv> but it won't die.. lol
<yofel> ^^
<afv> "killall -s 9 firefox-3.5" won't do it either
<afv> even with sudo
<Pici> Well, whats the processes's name?
<melvin> WebDav don't seams to work on Karmic. cadaver runs but NetworkConnection says no webdav Folder.
<afv> firefox-3.5 ?
<BluesKaj> afv,ctrl+alt+escape , a skull will appear use it toclick on the X on FF
<afv> there's no FF window
<afv> lol
<BluesKaj> is it in the panel?
<afv> no
<BluesKaj> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<afv> (i use awn btw, but ff is "closed")
<afv> well... i think i'll do it the windows way
<melvin> How can i see the ErrorMessage from Nautilus?
<Ciss> Hello! how update from 9.04 to 9.10?
<stevepearce> Ciss, jump into a terminal and type "sudo update-manager -d"
<stevepearce> an option to upgrade to 9.10 will be shown
<stevepearce> Ciss, backup first ;)
<Ciss> oh :) i understand, thank you:)
<Ciss> 9,10 more faster 9.04?
<Pici> It crashes faster
<Ciss> i know this:)
<Pici> Ciss: Just making sure ;).  Boot times are a bit faster, I've seen people reporting about 20 seconds on average
<Ciss> my friend also talking about 20-seconds booting on netbook
<Ciss> this much faster Windows loading :)
<carloslicea> for kubuntu karmic, it's here too, right?
<bazhang> yep
<carloslicea> ok, now that Wicd support has landed for Solid, shouldn't we be able to have wicd and NetworkManager plasmoid?
<carloslicea> (currently if you install wicd it uninstalls NM and the aplet)
<carloslicea> (and yes I do prefer Wicd, it works with some networks that NM doesn't =))
<carloslicea> is there a way to stop apt-get being as smart and just let me do as I want ?
<stevepearce> my upgrade went quite smoothly
<stevepearce> except for an apport crash, for a which a bug has just been filled
<yofel> carloslicea: use aptitude instead?
<Ciss> 9.10 are so crazy and ubstable? or only in some specific situation?
<carloslicea> yofel: i belive that the problem lies lower in the hierarchy, like they are marked as being uncompatible
<yofel> carloslicea: well, if the packages conflict with each other then there's not much you can do
<carloslicea> yofel: they don't only they shouldn't be running both at once
<yofel> Ciss: really depends on your hardware and what you're using, one thing that everybody notices is the annoying transision from hal to devicekit
<TheFuzzball> Where can I find a list of modules included in 9.10 server?
<ikonia> kernel modules ?
<carloslicea> yofel: in my opinion it's just trying to be too clever :/
<yofel> carloslicea: what exactly is it trying to do?
<Ciss> Can i resize my Ubuntu partion? I try to do this operation with Windows Acronis, but no result. Acronis tells me what i cant do any actions with this partion =( i have no any CD/DVD-rom, and this is problem, instead of this i can try to make some operations with console? but i need to un-amount my ubuntu ext3 partion and this is impossible
<TheFuzzball> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> TheFuzzball: look in the modules directory
<carloslicea> yofel: it uninstalls Wicd if i tell it to install the plasmoid
<ikonia> TheFuzzball: why do you want to know them all, just modprobe the one you want
<carloslicea> yofel: because it pulls NM
<TheFuzzball> ikonia: I need to know if it is there, but I suppose modprobe would just say it isn't there...
 * TheFuzzball slaps his head
<ikonia> correct
<Ciss> Can i resize my Ubuntu partion? I try to do this operation with Windows Acronis, but no result =( (i have no cd/dvd rom's)
<ikonia> Ciss: gparted can resize your partitions
<Ciss> i can resize the main partion?)
<Ciss> with ubuntu installed
<ikonia> Ciss: if you aren't comfortable at this level I'd strongly advuse you not to use 9.10
<ikonia> advise
<Ciss> problem is what i have no dvd rom =(
<ikonia> Ciss: that doesn't change what I said
<Ciss> Ok, man :)
<eagles0513875> ikonia: can i get your opinion on something
<eagles0513875> if your not busy that is
<ikonia> sure
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/396180
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396180 in plasma-widget-network-manager "plasma-widget-network-manager regression with connectiong to wpa connections" [High,Confirmed]
<eagles0513875> is there any other information that i could provide for the bug besides the syslog
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i talked with someone upstream and they said there is no need to file the but upstream
<ikonia> eagles0513875: well saying the word regressionblidnly isn't a good idea
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I strongly advise you not to file anything "upstream"
<eagles0513875> if you see the first person posted he advised me to do it but i didnt
<eagles0513875> ikonia: thing is on jaunty the svn version of the widget that it comes with works for me no problems when connecting to my wpa connection
<ikonia> no he didnt
<ikonia> he didn't advise you to file anything
<ikonia> he said "give me details" and "we" as in ubuntu can file it up stream
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ok - so jaunty works, karmic doesn't why do you think that's regression ?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: why could it not just be a bug
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i tested with the gnome network manager and wicd and im able to connect fine so it rules out a driver issue
<ikonia> eagles0513875: again - why do you think this is a "regression" issue
 * eagles0513875 ponders on the idea of it being a bug
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I think providing the syslog as you have done is enough at this time, just provide any information that the people fixing it as for is the best approach, you may want to include what network card you are using as it could be a driver api interaction
<eagles0513875> ok will add that now
<ikonia> doesn't hurt to mention the hardware it's failing to interact with
<ikonia> maybe the kernel modules being used for the card too
<eagles0513875> im using the b43-fwcutter and have been since feisty when they started offering it
<ikonia> so mention that
<ikonia> that could be useful to know,
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> try to stop referencing it as a "regression" issue as you have no reason to think that, and nothing to back that up, it just adds un-needed confusion
<ikonia> (in my opinio)
<ikonia> opinion
<eagles0513875> ok that was not intended
<ikonia> thats fine, just offering my opinion
<ikonia> if you feel strongly about it, leave it in
<eagles0513875> ikonia: what would make it a regression
<TheFuzzball> Okay, I'm a bit new to this, I have connected to my router through the terminal, the wifi card is working fine and I can ping the router and get a response but when I ping google I get an unknown host message
<TheFuzzball> What haven't I done?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: understanding/knowing that a component has been regressed
<ikonia> TheFuzzball: check your dns
<eagles0513875> ok
<gaelfx> how does one put the .iso for Karmic UNR onto a usb for live booting?
<TheFuzzball> ikonia: nevermind :D I forgot to run dhclient :D
<eagles0513875> gaelfx:it cant be done till it has casper in it. i  tried to do it with alpha 1 but couldnt cuz casper was missing if i remember correctly
<gaelfx> so I couldn't do it even with unetbootin?
<eagles0513875> i dont remember gaelfx
<gaelfx> hmm, well, I'll give it a try
<BluesKaj> ikonia, it wouldn't hurt to make wicd the default :)
<ikonia> BluesKaj: in what way ?
<BluesKaj> replace that broken widget-network-manager
<eagles0513875> i agree with BluesKaj at least until it moves its way outa playground
<FFForever> anyone else have x crash 5-15 mins into the session once then its fine?
<FFForever> (and always while typing...)
<BluesKaj> ikonia, in my experience with new adopters of karmic ,a lot of ppl are having a problem with the widget-network-manager
<ikonia> BluesKaj: don't doubt it for a second
<BluesKaj> thank goodness for wicd :)
<gaelfx> have any of you ran UNR yet?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i can back up BluesKaj on that one
<ikonia> there is nothing to back up, I just said I don't doubt it
<BluesKaj> FFForever, yeah, I've had crash while closing or opening browsers and kate mostly
<FFForever> BluesKaj, it happens to me after i finish typing something and press enter (never before enter...)
<BluesKaj> FFForever, in the konsole as well?
<FFForever> BluesKaj, its normally when i am in a gtk app (like pidgin, firefox, etc) i am not in the konsole all 2 often
<BluesKaj> hmmm, I thought it was a kde thing , interesting
<BluesKaj> FFForever, does plasma recover on it's own ?
<FFForever> BluesKaj, i am in gnome and the entire xorg crashes =(
<BluesKaj> or is it X
<FFForever> but my logs look fine =(
<FFForever> X
<BluesKaj> FFForever, you may want to look at your graphics driver , there's some overlap with some drivers that will work but not written for some cards
<FFForever> BluesKaj, but it only happens once =\
<FFForever> i am using nvidia gfx drivers, this only started to happen id say about a 2 weeks ago
<BluesKaj> HAL chooses the driver the sort of works
<FFForever> how can i find out what gfx driver is currently
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card and which driver?
<FFForever> loaded
<FFForever> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2)
<FFForever> and how do i find out witch driver its using?
<BluesKaj> package manager
<FFForever> i am using the nvidia 180
<Ian_> FFForever: check gdm logs
<BluesKaj> ok open properties on that driver to see which cards are supported
<FFForever> Ian_, witch log?
<Ian_> i dunno :p
<Ian_> .xsession-errors can also have information
<Ian_> /var/log/gdm/
<BluesKaj> FFForever, the 180 is the correct driver alright , your card is listed
<FFForever> BluesKaj, thanks i was looking in add/remove, synaptic and i didn't see the cards listed...
<BluesKaj> that's whay I still use adept
<FFForever> i normally use apt :)
<BluesKaj> gives more info
<BluesKaj> I use the aptitude mostly but for info adept seems to have the most
<FFForever> .xsession-errors http://pastebin.com/f3c65a6bd and .xsession-errors.old http://pastebin.com/f6487ec35
<FFForever> #
<FFForever>  
<FFForever> #
<FFForever> (firefox:4216): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<FFForever> gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<FFForever> sorry didn't see the #'s or i would have removed them before pasting..., those lines look troublesome....
<FFForever> BluesKaj, is gdk/gnome/gdm broken?
<BluesKaj> conflict with X version maybe
<FFForever> BluesKaj, but why would it only crash once and when it brings the x back up its fine till i reboot?
<BluesKaj> good question , resets with HAL ?
<FFForever> don't know =\
<FFForever> should i file a bug report?
<BluesKaj> FFForever, i think X is resetting itself , not sure, but if it corrects itself then not to worrry ...this is alpha after all
<FFForever> BluesKaj, true but it always happens while im in the middle of something :( gets troublesome after 2 weeks lol
<BluesKaj> somebody here was talking about the Xwindow system being replaced by something else ...dunno what , maybe this is a symptom of the transition
<FFForever> there is something better the X?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<FFForever> maybe aqua?
<BluesKaj> it was late , don't recall
<FFForever> BluesKaj, i know what u mean i am running on 3 hours of sleep ^_^
<Bmw1000c> guys, hmm, i have an .iso file here but i cant burn it to a dvd
<Bmw1000c> now it seems that my dvd drive doesnt want to open
<Bmw1000c> lol
<BluesKaj> what burning app ?
<DanaG> wtf... ubiquity crashed.
<Bmw1000c> uhh the gnome defautl one
<Bmw1000c> brasero
<Bmw1000c> Please insert a recordable CD or DVD.
<Bmw1000c> There is no recordable disc inserted
<Bmw1000c> well, it may be the disk, but i can't eject it
<BluesKaj> do you have device notifier enabled
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> does nautilus see the disk ?
<Bmw1000c> yeah
<Bmw1000c> Blank DVD-ROM disk
<BluesKaj> right click on the disk , eject
<Bmw1000c> i've tried that
<Bmw1000c> nothing happes
<Bmw1000c> happens*
<Bmw1000c> sorry, i mean, i tried Unmount
<DanaG> migration-assistant needs to mount a partition, but cannot do so because the following mount point could not be unmounted:  /dev/sda1
<DanaG> Please close any applications using these mount points. Would you like migration-assistant to try to unmount these partitions again?
<Bmw1000c> there is no such option "eject"
<DanaG> [Go Back]  [Continue]
<DanaG> Is it just me... or is that really horrible wording?
<BluesKaj> open/close ?
<Bmw1000c> are you talking to me?
<DanaG> I'm talking to whoever may be listening.  =þ
<Bmw1000c> i was talking to BluesKaj
<Bmw1000c> :x
<BluesKaj> i have 3 dvdrws that dolphin and device notifier can't recognize , but W7 does so i think there are  burner bugs/ probs in gnome and kde
<gaelfx> well, UNR LiveUSB from .iso works with alpha 2 using unetbootin
<gaelfx> in case anyone cares
<BluesKaj> Bmw1000c, try logging iout and back in again
<Bmw1000c> okay
<gaelfx> but my wireless connection's strength is remarkably low considering my proximity to the router
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, which wifi app ?
<Bmw1000c> oh yes, the dvd is out!
<Bmw1000c> i'm inserting another one
<DanaG> wtf... I hit "go" ... and the installer just crashed.
<Bmw1000c> same
<Bmw1000c> there is no recordable..
<Bmw1000c> and again, eject is gone
<Bmw1000c> ok, bug: when a blank dvd is inserted, eject button dissapears
<Bmw1000c> and there is not possible to burn it
<Bmw1000c> can anyone confirm it?
<Bmw1000c> brb
<BluesKaj> do you have libdvdcss2 installed and ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<gnata> hi, looks like there is something really wrong with the current karmic
<gnata> all the /dev perms are worng
<DanaG> ugh, ubiquity keeps randomly disappearing.
<gnomefreak> DrMrHorse: nautilus is crashing on it at least was yesterday
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> DanaG: ^^^
<Bmw1000c> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gnata> is the current up to date karmic suppose to boot?
<gnomefreak> gnata: yes
<Bmw1000c> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | Bmw1000c
<ubottu> Bmw1000c: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<gnata> ok I have reinstall it (on a dedicated test machine). let's try a dist-upgrade. yesterday, I ended up with fully wrong perms on /dev
<gnata> it was very close not even to boot
<gnata> look like an udev transitions is on going or something like that no?
<gnomefreak> gnata: _everything_ is going through transitions
<BluesKaj> gnata, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-dist-upgrade
<gnata> safe-dist-upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<reto`> karmic is auto-mounting my windows partition... can someone tell me where this is done? I want to turn it off...
<Bmw1000c> so, BluesKaj , i do have libdvdcss2 installed. same errors
<gnata> man. /me has discover safe-dist-upgrade
<Bmw1000c> brb
<gnata> thanks
<gnata> reto`: in the /etc/ftab or via some gonme/kde.
<gnata> ?
<billybigrigger> reto`, ya what gnata said, add the option noauto
<BluesKaj> reto`, open gpated if you have it and rightclick on the ext/linux partion, choose flags , choose boot.
<BluesKaj> gparted
<BluesKaj> gnata, you can sudo aptitude install gparted
<gnata> gaprted? why should I install garted? just to test ?
<BluesKaj> sry wrong guy
<reto`> gnata: what's safe-dist-upgrade?
<gnata> reto`: man aptitude
<gaelfx> gparted should be included by default, in the administration menu
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having problems running lmms, the git version which is 0.9.x there seems to be a segmentation fault which causes the core to be dumped im not sure if its the lmms core or something else i know this when i type in lmms from shell any ideas as to how i can remedy the situation
<reto`> BluesKaj: are you sure you know what I'm talking about? karmic is mounting my windows partition so I get an icon on the desktop... everything else ok
<gnomefreak> reto`: its a known bug
<BluesKaj> reto`, ok , consider yourself lucky ... nothing wrong with that :)
<BluesKaj> gnata, sry again safe-dist-upgrade doesn't work anymore
<gnata> sry?
<BluesKaj> sorry
<gnata> ? safe-upgrade does exist
<BluesKaj> aptitude doesn't have super cow powers
<BluesKaj> yeah safe-upgrade is good
<gnata> and no esater eggs
<BluesKaj> i switched to aptitude after apt got me into some dependency probs a while back
<Pici> aptitude moo -v[v[v]] etc
<gnata> Pici: eys :)
<gnata> yes
<gnata> 40apcakges upgraded
<gnata> let's see the reesult.
<reto`> there is not entry in fstab concerning the ntfs partition...
<reto`> gnomefreak: you say it's a known bug... is there a solutionn?
<yofel> reto`: devicekit related maybe?
<gnomefreak> reto`: not that i have heard of yet
<reto`> gnomefreak: do you have a link to the bug report? can't find it anywhere
<BluesKaj> does the windows partition show up in nautilus or dolphin or whatever filemanager you use >
<gnomefreak> reto`: no AFAIK it is gdm breakage
<oldude67> ok logging out has quit but when i try to install stall something or check something via terminal i have to logout to get my desktop back? any help?
<gnomefreak> all part of the major gdm breakage
<gnomefreak> welcome to the land of alpha releases
<oldude67> yeah what did i win.lmao
<BluesKaj> wow, seems you gnome guys have your share of probs too. I thought mine were just due to the edgy nature of kde4.3
<reto`> BluesKaj: it shows up on the desktop and in nautilus...
<oldude67> oh great now apache is flaking out too..just a lovely day in the neighborhood..lmao
<BluesKaj> reto`, can't you just dump the icon on the desktop ?
<BluesKaj> dump=delete
<gnomefreak> unmount it and it will go away
<reto`> gnomefreak: yeah... that might work
<gnomefreak> if i had to guess its due to the breakage in the gdm error pop-up you get about not saving your settings
<gnomefreak> it does work but only that log in
<gnomefreak> since it cant save your settings it doesnt know any better
<BluesKaj> reto`, what does umount ntfs  say ?
<reto`> gnomefreak: ah well... when will gdm get fixed?
<BluesKaj> reto`, I have the ntfs volume showing up in dolphin and if I do a "umount ntfs" I get ; "ntfs is not mounted (according to mtab)"
<BluesKaj> anyway reto` , thought I'd mention that , for what it's worth
<gnomefreak> reto`: not sure im better it will all be better in the 2.27 release but again i dont know
<gnomefreak> see bugs file bugs
<BluesKaj> bah humbug , filebugs :)
<reto`> BluesKaj: I can unmount it but it will be mounted the next time I reboot... as gnomefreak said... gdm is broken and can't save the settings (as fas as I have understood)
<BluesKaj> right reto`, that's a bummer :P
<reto`> ah well... karmic is not installed on my regular pc... so I will survive it... what annoys me a bit though is another strange bug... which doesn't follow a strict pattern... usually it happens in the terminal when I press the enter key for example to enter some text here: the screen flickers and I'm logged out...
<gnomefreak> reto`: gdm bug
<gnomefreak> ubuntu5 should have fixed that IIRC
 * gnomefreak has other bugs im working on so gdm is not for me :)
<reto`> gnomefreak: what are you working on?
<gnomefreak> mozilla packages
<BluesKaj> bbl..gonna try to rescue some dvdrws in windows ..toc unreadable
<reto`> BluesKaj: k... cu
<reto`> gnomefreak: where do you reckon I could participate coding a bit? I'm quite new to linux... so no much experience... I've done some assembler, c, c++
<gnomefreak> reto`: ask in #ubuntu-motu they might be able to tell you more
 * gnomefreak leaving once i finish  this script
<Bmw1000c> Could not display "­ftp://***.asuscomm.com"
<Bmw1000c> Nautilus cannot handle this kind of locations
<Bmw1000c> :(
<yofel> Bmw1000c: ftp:// works here in nautilus
<Bmw1000c> when opening gnome-app-install, it freezes in "Loading Universal Access"
<Bmw1000c> it seems that nothing is working here.. no dvd burning, no nautilus support for ftp
<yofel> hm... if I want adobe flash plugin, what package am I supposed to install? adobe-flashplugin/flashplugin-installer/flashplugin-nonfree/... ?
<Bmw1000c> flashplugin-nonfree
<yofel> flashplugin-installer it seems
<ghindo> I'm getting a segfault with Rhythmbox when I try to edit a Smart Playlist - can anybody else confirm this?
<yofel> hm, flashplugin-nonfree seems to have gotten replaced by flashplugin-installer and was converted into a meta-package and I don't get the existance of adobe-flashplugin o.O
<itswhatev> anybody know how to configure gdm if gdmsetup is no longer included w gdm?
<itswhatev> nm http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/multiuser/yenya/gdm.conf
<itswhatev> well.. editing /etc/gdm/custom.conf didn't do the trick
<scott_ino> needs a download mirror... cant find one off the mirror list that wants to wrok
<oldude67> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha1
<yofel> hm, karmic with 31-2 knows how to turn off the cpu fan of my thinkpad but not of my eeePC o.O
<billybigrig> anthing in /proc/acpi/fan
<billybigrig> ?
<billybigrig> acpi enabled?
<SwedeMike> is karmic going for 2.6.31 only now, or will there be rebuilds of the new stable releases of the 2.6.30 kernel?
<billybigrig> .31 for now iirc
<SwedeMike> oki, will have to wait a bit longer to start running it then, 2.6.31 is a bit too beta for me
<yofel> billybigrig: cool, /proc/acpi/fan is empty...
<yofel> well, it's empty on my thinkpad as well, but there the fan is controlled by thinkpad_acpi
<billybigrig> i think you have acpi disabled then
<billybigrig> you have noacpi in your kernel boot line?
<yofel> billybigrig: how do I enable it?
<yofel> billybigrig: no
<billybigrig> hmm i dunno
<billybigrig> i have a desktop, and all my fans have a 3 ways switch on them to tell you the truth, i know my cpu fan spins....so i call it good haha
<yofel> billybigrig: sensors-applet does tell me the speed, but the fan never get's turned off :/
<billybigrig> check /etc/default/acpi-support ?
<yofel> doesn't tell me anything about my fan
<billybigrig> hmm
<billybigrig> i just seen that
<billybigrig> what kind of laptop?
<billybigrig> thinkpad?
<yofel> eeePC
<yofel> my thinkpad works
<billybigrig> oh
<yofel> it worked in jaunty, I just didn't notice when it stopped working
<billybigrig> try /proc/eee/fan_speed
<billybigrig> cat or tail
<yofel> /proc/eee doesn't exist
<BluesKaj> amarok is totally crashing everytime I try to connect to a stream..have some favs ina playlist for local news etc and ...compalined about it in #amarok but all i got was have patience ... anyone suggest a simple palyer where Ican list some netradio URLs that will work ?
<billybigrig> does banshee support netradio?
<billybigrig> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/318482
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 318482 in ubuntu-eeepc-kernel "eee kernel: [ 3200.321905] cron[6784]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000 sp bf9f481c error 4" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<billybigrig> That script is not going to work on a stock kernel as /proc/eee simply won't exist (that's a Xandros kernel invention). The 2.6.28 kernel I have here does fan control through /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/ controls. Does the Ubuntu EeePC Kernel still use the eee module?
<DanaG> eeepc-laptop
<DanaG> !find eeepc-laptop
<ubottu> File eeepc-laptop found in linux-image-2.6.28-3-rt, linux-image-2.6.29-1-rt, linux-image-2.6.29.5-1-rt, linux-image-2.6.29.5-2-rt, linux-image-2.6.30-10-generic (and 7 others)
<yofel> the eeepc-laptop modules is loaded, I checked that already
<dupondje> gvfs broken ? :s
<oldude67> ok now my dvd burner and cd burner both wont work...ugh...just great
<oldude67> mount: can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<dupondje> lol @ brasero, it doesnt even find my dvd writer
<dupondje> good shit :p
<oldude67> gotta love it..lmao
<dupondje> GnomeBurner finds the devices, but can't even erase a dvd-rw
<dupondje> come on
<robin0800> gdm just been updated but has not fixed the errant window after log on why?
<dupondje> good thing there is still Nero Linux
<dupondje> else I couldn't even burn cd's ....
<dupondje> upstart broken
<dupondje> gvfs broken
<dupondje> cd burning broken
<dupondje> damn :(
<oldude67> i now feel that i have a special K system, it rides the short bus..lmfao
<dupondje> hmz
<dupondje> wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.wodim: Cannot do inquiry for CD/DVD-Recorder.
<dupondje> somebody would know
<dupondje> wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.wodim: Cannot do inquiry for CD/DVD-Recorder. <- how to solve this ?
<dupondje> wodim needs more permissions
<Ian_> not permitted is not always the same as permission denied
<dupondje> running wodim as sudo works
<BUGabundo> lets try this again:
<BUGabundo> ola ppl
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<BUGabundo> humm who was the GnomeDo dev that used to be here?
<robin0800> BUGabundo, gdm just been updated but has not fixed the errant window after log on why?
<BUGabundo> never had that troubel
<BUGabundo> let me check for updates
<dupondje> come on :( I want to burn cd's and all apps are broken :(
<Ian_> i have the same problem robin0800
<robin0800> BUGabundo, never mind ##gnome have just confirmed they have not fixed it
<Ian_> dupondje: you're on the development version lol
<dupondje> true but still :)
<dupondje> it can be fixed :P
<BUGabundo> darn touchpad
<BUGabundo> will not work after resume
<BUGabundo> let me nad Leann
<BUGabundo> have you reports of exesive CPU usage? mine is almost always at 2.4GHz (tha max, being 1.2 the min)
<BUGabundo> both on Conservative and OnDemand
<BUGabundo> atop only lists xorg using 20% cpu
<Ian_> BUGabundo: i have the same problem 'ouchpad)
<BUGabundo> Ian_: reporting it now
<Ian_> kk
<Ian_> give me the link
<Ian_> i think a friend could have already reported
<Ian_> sec
<BUGabundo> darn screen. keeps flashing, going to black and coming back 2 sec latter :(
<Ian_> yep
<Ian_> same
<Ian_> but only very rarely
<Ian_> ok he didn't report yet
<BUGabundo> Ian_: how rare? I get it once per hour
<dupondje> how can I reload security limits without relogin ?
<Ian_> BUGabundo: 1 / reboot max
<Ian_> i have it on my desktop too
<Ian_> and the --no-floppy is annoying
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit/+bug/149076
<dupondje> lol
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 149076 in cdrkit "I can't write a cd" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> this bug seems to exist 2 years ...
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: ping you also have this bug ?
<Bmw1000c> uh
<Bmw1000c> no man
<Bmw1000c> python is using 40%
<BUGabundo> Ian_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/397627
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 397627 in linux "touchpad will not work after hibernate/resume" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit/+bug/226650
<dupondje> rofl
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 226650 in cdrkit "[Hardy] Regression: unable to burn or blank disks (CD-RW specifically)" [High,Triaged]
<dupondje> 1 years + open
<dupondje> High priority
<dupondje> and not fixed :(
<dupondje> Warning: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability: Operation not permitted
<dupondje> Possible reason: wodim not installed SUID root.
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> udev or pakagkit bug!
<BUGabundo> like asking for pass for mounting an usb device :(
<dupondje> BUGabundo: u have Brasero ?
<BUGabundo> I guess
<dupondje> it finds devices for you ?
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy brasero  Installed: 2.27.3-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> don't knowmy cdrom never works after hibernate
<BUGabundo> let me see
<Bauldrick> has anyone an idea as to why nvidia module doesn't load for me on latest kernels (31-1 31-2)?
<yofel> Bauldrick: where did you get the driver from?
<Bauldrick> yofel: it's glx-180, apt-get
<yofel> Bauldrick: does the dkms build fail or doesn't it get loaded? Correctly set in xorg.conf?
<dupondje> and BUGabundo  ?
<BUGabundo> dupondje: me?
<dupondje> brasero finds devices for you ?
<BUGabundo> my cdrom never works after hibernate
<Bauldrick> yofel: it appears not to load (so revovery mode tells me) everything works in kernel *30 and if I remove xorg.conf in *31 it'll boot (but obviously rubbish res)
<dupondje> need somebody to test brasero
<dupondje> here it doesn't find a device
<dupondje> so its useless
<yofel> Bauldrick: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log[.old] say after a failed attempt?
<BUGabundo> dupondje: I'll reboot shortly
<Bauldrick> yofel: basically that it failed to load it
<yofel> :/
<yofel> no idea then. You could try to reinstall it and report a bug if it still fails after that
<Bauldrick> yofel: http://pastebin.com/m22265d25   I tried --reinstall when in 31, would that have rebuilt it?
<yofel> Bauldrick: anything in dmesg?
<billybigrig> yofel: you figure out your fan problem?
<yofel> billybigrig: nope
<billybigrig> hmm
<billybigrig> sorry, i dont have an eee
<Bauldrick> yofel: not that I can see.
<yofel> billybigrig: np, thanks for the time
<yofel> Bauldrick: does 'sudo modprobe nvidia' give you something?
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-10
<Bauldrick> its loaded at the moment as im in *30 not 31
<yofel> Bauldrick: ok, then lets try to rebuild the module for 31-2 by hand, use the following commands:
<yofel> Bauldrick: sudo dkms remove -k 2.6.31-2-generic -m nvidia -v 185.18.14
<Bauldrick> well - Error! There is no instance of nvidia 185.18.14
<Bauldrick> for kernel 2.6.31-2-generic (x86_64) located in the DKMS tree
<yofel> Bauldrick: sudo dkms build -k 2.6.31-2-generic -m nvidia -v 185.18.14
<yofel> Bauldrick: ignore that
<yofel> but that means the build failed the last time dkms tried it
<yofel> what does dkms build give you?
<Bauldrick> http://pastebin.com/m7654f3ff
<yofel> Bauldrick: check if you have the package linux-headers-2.6.31-2-generic installed
<Bauldrick> apparently not :)
<yofel> Bauldrick: that should be the reason
<Bauldrick> yofel: thats just automatically built and installed nvidia for 31-2, thanks - I thought I'd have gotten the headers automaically - cheers again
<yofel> Bauldrick: :)
<Bauldrick> suppose I better reboot :)
<andresmh> is everyone getting an error message about GDM on login?
<BUGabundo> the one about the old login ?
<andresmh> um, not sure BUGabundo, I just upgraded my Karmic, restarted and got two windows saying something like GDM cannot save something
<DanaG> The one about "doesn't support 'save current setup'"?
<kklimonda> how stable is KK for daily use?
<andresmh> yeah DanaG, i think that's the one
<andresmh> i should have written it down
<DanaG> That's Metacity doing that.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-session/+bug/35316
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 35316 in gnome-session ""these windows do not support save current setup" message questionable" [Low,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> DanaG: that one
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: usable
<BUGabundo> no brning cds douh
<kklimonda> heh, I'll wait for a3 or a4 then..
<andresmh> not sure what's the consencuqneces
<kklimonda> hmm.. I don't get why are they writing a parts of gnome-shell in javascript..
<DanaG> Odd... my gnome-power-manager thingy is showing the "empty battery" pic, even though it's actually showing correct numbers.
<kklimonda> what's with the idea to use JS to write desktop apps..
<DanaG> also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-session/+bug/35316
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 35316 in gnome-session ""these windows do not support save current setup" message questionable" [Low,Confirmed]
<andresmh> why is Firefox 3.5 not part of Karmic repos? or is it?
<kklimonda> andresmh:  it is in package firefox-3.5 for now
<andresmh> so it can be found via synaptic kklimonda
<andresmh> ?
<kklimonda> if you have universe enabled then yes
<andresmh> ok, cool
<andresmh> oh btw, what's the best way to get all the unfree stuff (flash, dvd codecs, etc)?
 * yofel wants gnome-power-manager to use both batteries in the calculation and not to tell me 'critical battery state' when one's emtpy and the other one still charged -.-
<DanaG> You may be in luck.
<DanaG> Look at the changelogs for g-p-m.
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj
<BUGabundo> DanaG: fixing a 10y bug ?
 * yofel goes testing
<BUGabundo> ahaaha
<DanaG> I make it a policy to always read changelogs before installing packages.  That way I can see if people complain that, "hey, fixing this bug X broke thing Y!"
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo
<DanaG> I also enabled the volume-control thingamajigger at the login screen.
<yofel> DanaG: I would do that if the changelogs were synced quicker, usually when I check for updates the changelogs aren't available
<DanaG> Handy hint: while GDM is at login window, switch to a TTY and do: sudo -u gdm gconf-editor
<BUGabundo> DanaG: what volume?
<DanaG> Audio volume, I mean.
<BUGabundo> yofel: apt-listchanges always give me them
 * yofel goes installing
<DanaG> I have it prompt for confirmation, too.  And have it use the gtk frontend.
<DanaG> Sucks that update-manager doesn't give stuff the tty, so debconf things can't use a proper pager!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/396459
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396459 in ubiquity "auto-login settings not migrated" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<DanaG> "Have also now lost root log in"
<DanaG> HAH!
<andresmh> I just intalled Karmic. How do I install Flash?
<BluesKaj> amarok2 keeps crashing so I reinstalled 1.4, but now I have no plugins it seems to play network streams ...any suggestions
<yofel> andresmh: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<andresmh> yofel: what's the difference between that one and flashplugin-nonfree?
<yofel> andresmh: check the description, flashplugin-nonfree is the old package, use flashplugin-installer instead
 * BUGabundo $ date; $ echo bedtime; $ aptitude why bed; $ echo guud pillow :p
<yofel> gn BUGabundo :)
<DanaG> One is native 64-bit.
<DanaG> Frankly, I prefer having nspluginwrapper there, to separate the plugin from the browser.
<DanaG> BUGabundo: $: no such command.
<yofel> DanaG: might be, but the 64bit plugin hasn't crashed for me once yet, the nspluginwrapper one crashed daily
<BUGabundo> DanaG: I use 64bit .so. works okaish. much less CPU then nsplw
<BUGabundo> now bye bye
<DanaG> hMM, but can you also do "killall -9 npviewer.bin"?
<andresmh> yofel: E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-installer
<andresmh> i got that after trying sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<yofel> andresmh: got multiverse enabled?
<andresmh> yofel: where do i enable it?
<DanaG> hmm, why is g-p-m showing the empty-battery pic while charging?
<yofel> andresmh: Sofware Sources (System->Administration->Software sources)
<andresmh> multiverse is checked yofel
<DanaG> gdmflexiserver --xnest
<DanaG> ** (gdmflexiserver:6723): WARNING **: Not yet implemented
<yofel> apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer gives me:         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/multiverse Packages
<yofel> so it has to be there
<DanaG> oh, and it has an odd option:  --monte-carlo-pi
<DanaG> what the heck is monte-carlo-pi?
<andresmh> maybe it's because i am using Australian server. I'll try the Main one.
<stik> Where do I report a resume bug? Launchpad?
<yofel> DanaG: g-p-m indeed seems to be fixed. Yay :)
<DanaG> monte-carlo-pi... odd.
<yofel> DanaG: g-p-m indeed seems to be fixed. Yay :)
<DanaG> Wish I had a second battery for my laptop.
<DanaG> s/a/the/g
<DanaG> if I global search-and-replace, I get:
<DanaG> Wish I hthed the second bthettery for my ltheptop.
<DanaG> replaced every 'a' with "the".
<BluesKaj> anyone using amarok 1.4 ?
<DanaG> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/2148/
<DanaG> hmm, volume control for gdm.
<DanaG> Works even better now.
<DanaG> Or rather, the new gdm runs gnome-settings-daemon, and thus can do the volume control.  It's just not enabled by default.
<DanaG> heh, something I found odd when I had my desktop up for a while: with network cable unplugged, it showed the wireless "no-signal" icon.
<DanaG> (There's no wifi card in the thing.)
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/356448
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 356448 in network-manager-applet "nm-no-connection icon should not be wireless / signal strength if system has no (activated) wireless device" [Low,In progress]
<DanaG> My laptop has a (disabled by default) feature, where it can rfkill the wifi card when wired is plugged in.  I leave the feature disabled, of course.
<BluesKaj> can anyone recommend an audio player that works on network streams in karmic ? amarok doesn't
<BluesKaj> streamtuner doesn't either
<yofel> BluesKaj: shouldn't vlc be able to do that?
<BluesKaj> yeah, but where can one srore the URLs so they can be easily opened
<BluesKaj> maybe a symlink
<BluesKaj> dunno, it's just frustrating that neither of the amaroks don't work
<mase_work> audacious ?
<BluesKaj> I'm searching for the so called missing plugins that amarok requires but there no way to configure them anymore , even if I could find them
<yofel> BluesKaj: you should be able to store the urls in a playlist
<andresmh> I can't seem to find how to replace Firefox 3.1 that comes with Alpha 2 with FF3.5
<Sarvatt> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5  ?
<Sarvatt> do you mean 3.0.11 that comes with alpha 2? firefox 3.1 should upgrade to 3.5 seamlessly
<andresmh> ah yes, i meant 3.0.11
<andresmh> cool. FF3 is being installed Sarvatt
<BluesKaj> yofel , I have the URLs stored in a playlist in amarok ,but amarok can't play them , I keep getting the same demux plugin error
<andresmh> thankx
<yofel> BluesKaj: store it as a .m3u file?
<Sarvatt> ahh ok no worries, its just that firefox 3.5 used to be called firefox 3.1 up until 2 months ago or so so it was a little confusing :)
<andresmh> what was the name of the package that has the MS fonts, codecs, etc?
<yofel> !medibuntu | andresmh
<ubottu> andresmh: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Sarvatt> ubuntu-restricted-extras w32codecs and wine1.2 are probably what you want
<andresmh> yofel: medibuntu is not on synaptic
<yofel> andresmh: medibuntu is a repository, not a package
<yofel> well, I'm off to bed too, gn folks
<Sarvatt> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update
<Sarvatt> paste that into terminal :)
<Sarvatt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<andresmh> cool, did that and it worked
<billybigrig> Sarvatt: any word on when a fix for usb devices and udev is on the way?
<Sarvatt> why do you ask like I know what the problem is or would be able to fix it? :D
<billybigrig> honestly, i thought you were a dev
<Sarvatt> nope
<Sarvatt> i havent seen anything though, been busy fixing x stuff and it hasnt bugged me enough yet to look into it
<billybigrig> hmm
<greg> hey everyone - anyone know the best kernel for iwlagn for a 5100 to get N speeds?
<greg> I've tried backports as well as 2.6.30-31beta2....
<greg> 65Mbps fastest I can get, but same laptop in same spot in windoze gets over 200
<iamtechno> Having graphics issues after install 9.10. Can't install fglrx from the repos.
<Sarvatt> fglrx isnt working on 2.6.31 yet
<Sarvatt> install the 2.6.30-10.12 kernel and headers for now if you need fglrx
<iamtechno> Sarvatt, okay will try. Uname -a says that I'm using 2.6.27, which I thought was 8.10? I don;t quite understand what's going on.
<DaskreeCH> high-rez: okie :)
<high-rez> <--- grabbing a nightly
<DaskreeCH> high-rez: what are you testing?
<high-rez> DaskreeCH: Are you asking me if I'm unit testing a specific component?  ;)
<DaskreeCH> Or looking out for something specific
<high-rez> Well I'm curious about stability improvements in the bluetooth stack - but also just in gneral
<DanaG> Biggest thing you can do for bluetooth on even Jaunty: install Blueman.
<DanaG> The default Gnome bluetooth thingy is literally useless.
<high-rez> There are frankly a number of ugly bugs in 9.04 - and i'm interested in see what has been addressed.
<high-rez> DanaG: I should add, for your entertainment, i'm actually using kubuntu.  :)
<DanaG> Does KDE even have a bluetooth thingy?
<high-rez> Yeah - works about as well as the gnome one.
<DanaG> Can you do more than just "pair"?
<DanaG> TO me, the Gnome one is useless.
<high-rez> Both tell me my E71 has no services.  And I've tried several 3G cards that just don't seem to work either.
<DanaG> Okay, I've paired the device.  .... now what?
<DanaG> Gnome thingy has no way to now DO anything with those devices!
<high-rez> well the gnome one at least allows you to browse the devices filesystems - i tried that and it worked.
<DanaG> Try doing that with headphones.  =þ
<high-rez> yeah, well i dont blame them there.  the a2dp profile is a real pita - and is also adapter dependant.
<high-rez> Heck pairing headphones doesn't even work well in OS X in my opinion.
<DanaG> Works fine with BlueMan.  =þ
<high-rez> Intereting - i'll def give that a try
<DanaG> BlueMan tells PulseAudio to connect to the device; that's how it does it.
<DanaG> Works way better than the old way, that used to give me kernel BUGs and Oopses and PANICs, oh my!
<high-rez> I'm pretty darned impressed how far the linux desktop has come.  Especially kde.  Its UI is beautiful these days.
<DanaG> Can't say I've tried the recent KDE versions.  I tried KDE 4 and 4.1, and found it too "bulky".
<DanaG> Note that bulky != bloaty.
<high-rez> really? i think it makes better use of screen real estate and gnome.  the two bars by default are just a waste (not to mention the asthetics)
<DaskreeCH> DanaG: What is bulky then?
<high-rez> i think back in the keramilk timefame that might have been arguable.  i dont know - today I think its one of hte nicest desktops out there, exceeding its two commercial competitors in terms of asthetics.
<DanaG> My theme: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot.png -- note, it's 1920x1200.
<kklimonda> heh, my desktop is still default ;)
<billybigrig> DanaG: you should give gnome-do and docky a try
<billybigrig> get rid of that bottom panel
<high-rez> i liked awn as a gnome dock
<DanaG> I haven't liked any of the docks I've tried.
<DanaG> A panel ends up taking up less vertical space.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and my fonts are big because I set DPI correctly: 147 DPI display.
<billybigrig> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=120489&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1247159835
<billybigrig> 147?
<billybigrig> i think i have mine at 86
<ripps> So, what exactly is keeping upstart back?
<Stik> power management working fine for you all?
<ripps> powermanagement is fine, I just want my wacom tablet to work at boot and the leds on my keyboard to light up correctly
<ripps> Oh, and I want my autologin back, I haven't been able to get it to work with the new gdm
<Stik> switching from battery to ac and back is really slow here... once I suspend and come back it doesn't even recognise I have a battery lol
<DanaG> 1920x1200, 15".  Badassery.  Sheer badassery.
<DanaG> Like, try zooming in on the image... you can zoom in quite far before it becomes pixelated.
<ripps> hmm... upstart wants to remove apparmor... that's not right
<Sarvatt> i didnt notice because i removed apparmor long ago since it hasnt even been in the karmic kernel :D
<DanaG> Hmm, it also wants to remove ubuntu-minimal.
<nandemonai> Hi guys.
<nandemonai> What's the recommended upgrade method for the Alpha?
<ripps> okay, totem-video-thumbnailer is unacceptably slow. It causes my nautilus to use up all my ram and it grinds my computer to a halt for several minutes. It does this even if it's thumbnailed everything, and it only starts to overfill my ram after it's done thumbnailing. this smells of leak to me.
<Ian_> nandemonai: update-manager -d
<nandemonai> Thanks Ian_
<ripps> Dammit, not all of us have gigabytes of ram to handle a memory leak in Nautilus, I"m switching to thunar until somebody fixes this
<dupondje> haay :)
<dupondje> somebody awake that has brasero ?
<Ian_> i have it buyt my dvd-writer is not connected :p
<dupondje> damn
<dupondje> :(
<ghindo> Any reason why libcompress-raw-zlib-perl is being held back?
<holzmodem> how can i enable desktop-switching via the mouse scroll-wheel ?
 * gnomefreak knows why its held back yes there is a reason (depends issues) but hes gone
<gnomefreak> looks like its not held back here
<indus> hi
<eagles0513875> hey indus
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having an issue compilling koffice from source in repos
<eagles0513875> ./configure works but when i come to run amake it says no targets specified and no makefile found is something missing in the source or something else
<indus> eagles0513875: hi
<indus> eagles0513875: do i know u?
<eagles0513875> hoes goes it
<indus> eagles0513875: maybe i do
<eagles0513875> indus: dont think so
<indus> eagles0513875: so how is karmic? stable? does it look any different
<eagles0513875> some issues i have run into but nothing serious mostly with the plasma-widget-network-manager on kde 4.3
<indus> i hear it wont have a brown window border finally
<indus> aah kde thats gorgeous
<holzmodem> hi, sometimes it occur that karmic disable my display (not idling). the last entries of Xorg.0.log <snip>disable LVDS  disable LVDS enable LVDS </snip>, the big question ist WHY?
<nanomad> holzmodem, same here
<nanomad> holzmodem, do you have an ati card?
<holzmodem> yes
<holzmodem> ati 9700 (mobility)
<nanomad> mobility X700 here
<nanomad> so i guess it could be a radeon-driver problem
<holzmodem> i think this is the same series rv350
<nanomad> yes
<nanomad> would you mind posting this issue on the forums?
<holzmodem> do have filed a bugreport? any solutions?
<nanomad> i'm filling one right now
<holzmodem> paste the number here, so i can confrim it...
<nanomad> ok. Since we are here, what happens if you put your PC to sleep? (Suspend 2 Ram)
<nanomad> does it work?
<holzmodem> since gutsy the suspend 2 ram doesnt work (black screen)
<nanomad> mhh, here it worked (until the last updates)
<nanomad> but i guess it is another issue
<holzmodem> what AccelMethod are you using? EXA or XAA ?
<nanomad> mhh
<nanomad> EXA
<nanomad> you?
<holzmodem> XAA have to switch, because of random hard freezes
<nanomad> holzmodem, ok. I'm opening a bug against xserver-xorg-video-ati
<nanomad> description: Screen randomly goes off in karmic
<nanomad> does it sound right?
<Bmw1000c> nanomad sorry man what are you talking about?
<Bmw1000c> sometimes my screen just go off
<Bmw1000c> and then on
<nanomad> mhh, ok
<nanomad> radeon card?
<Bmw1000c> oh yeah
<Bmw1000c> no
<Bmw1000c> nvidia
<nanomad> what card do you have?
<nanomad> mhh ok
<Bmw1000c> 7600gt
<nanomad> what does grep LVDS /var/log/Xorg.0* say?
<Bmw1000c> nothing
<holzmodem> Bmw1000c, look at the last entries <snip>disable LVDS  disable LVDS enable LVDS </snip>
<Bmw1000c> bmw@bmw-desktop:~$ grep LVDS /var/log/Xorg.0*
<Bmw1000c> bmw@bmw-desktop:~$
<nanomad> would you mind posting /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere?
<holzmodem> is it a laptop?
<Bmw1000c> no
<Bmw1000c> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nanomad> Bmw1000c, try grep disable /var/log/Xorg.0*
<Bmw1000c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/214704/
<Bmw1000c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/214705/
<nanomad> Bmw1000c, did this happen since you logged in?
<Bmw1000c> yeah i think
<Bmw1000c> i'm 95% sure :P
<nanomad> Bmw1000c, post /var/log/messages
<Bmw1000c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/214710/
<nanomad> Bmw1000c, i do not see anything strange in your logs
<nanomad> :(
<nanomad> maybe it is a different problem
<Bmw1000c> maybe
<Bmw1000c> this happens like 2 times per day
<bmunger> Is there a reason on Karmic that it wants to remove parts of upstart and apparmor on dist-upgrade?
<nanomad> bmunger, just don't do a dist-upgrade yet
<nanomad> it is beign worked on (new upstart packaging incoming)
<bmunger> alright thats what I thought, for now I did a regular upgrade which takes care of some of that
<nanomad> ok
<bmunger> thanks
<Bmw1000c> brb booting in jaunty because i cant burn any dvd with karmic <_<
<nanomad> bmunger, you are welcome
<nanomad> holzmodem, #397839
<holzmodem> nanomad, i search launchpad, the last update of ati driver was 2009-06-30, maybe it is a issue of xserver core https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati
<nanomad> holzmodem, well, looking at the latest xorg changes, there is nothing related to this bug
<nanomad> holzmodem, are you using gnome or kde?
<holzmodem> gnome
<nanomad> it could be a bug in gnome-power-manager: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager
<nanomad> holzmodem, what does ls /proc/acpi/battery say?
<holzmodem> i have no battery in laptop, on ac
<nanomad> but how battery does ACPI report?
<nanomad> holzmodem, i've downgraded gnome-power-manager to see if that helps
<holzmodem> ok
<nanomad> holzmodem, if you want to try, here it is: https://edge.launchpad.net/~macslow/+archive/ppa/+build/1084147
<nanomad> holzmodem, would you mind running /usr/share/gnome-power-manager/gnome-power-bugreport &> gpm.log
<nanomad> and posting your gpm.log?
<holzmodem> hmm, Distro version:       squeeze/sid ???
<nanomad> holzmodem, thats ok
<holzmodem> http://pastie.org/541325
<nanomad> thanks
<nanomad> also run lshal -m > lshal.log.txt
<nanomad> and post lshal.log.txt when the problem occours
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<charlie-tca> Hello, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi charlie-tca
<BluesKaj> well, amarok2  loses for radio streams , it's broken pretty badly on my setup. VLC is the definite alternative ..too bad that amarok1.4 won't run on karmic either .
<Ian_> eww amarok
 * BluesKaj streams Little Feat-Dixie Chicken
<Zorael^2> Will the Karmic flashplugin-nonfree package install the native 64-bit flash on 64-bit systems, or still the wrapped 32-bit one?
<itswhatev> Zorael^2: not sure but you can read all about it here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/amd64/flashplugin-nonfree/10.0.22.87ubuntu2
<dupondje> gvfs broken ?
<SeveredCross> WORKSFORME, I'm current as of sometime yesterday.
<Q-FUNK> hm.  is the new upstart that entered karmic today missing components or transitional packages, by any chance?
<dupondje> I get 'Invalid Argument' when I try to copy files from a share :(
<dupondje> extremely annoying
<natewiebe131> with the bug in alpha 2 not being able to install with other operating systems already installed, is it possible to update karmic while running the live cd, then installing?
<natewiebe131> would that work?
<natewiebe131> anyone?
<Zorael> I just used a daily live
<natewiebe131> where are they located?
<natewiebe131> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/?
<natewiebe131> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ that where they are?
<natewiebe131> how about the new gdm.. it got updated right?
<natewiebe131> ?
<dupondje> is there a way to debug gvfs ?
<Zorael> natewiebe131: I used unetbootin to download it to a usb stick, that link looks about right though
<natewiebe131> Zorael: i heard that the gdm got updated
<natewiebe131> Zorael: how is it different
<natewiebe131> ?
<Zorael> natewiebe131: I run Kubuntu so can't help you there
<natewiebe131> Zorael: okay.. thanks
<natewiebe131> anyone know if the gdm got updated?
<Zorael> natewiebe131: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/gdm/gdm_2.26.1-0ubuntu5/changelog
<dupondje> somebody knows how to debug gvfs ?
<dupondje> cause file copy is broken here
<yofel> hi folks
<billybigrigger> howdy
<charlie-tca> Hello, yofel
<BUGabundo> bun nuit
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey yofel BluesKaj DanaG
<BUGabundo> how the heck do I get read of GRUB2 splash?!??!!?
 * BUGabundo is going nuts
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> Good Afternoon, BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> Great question!
<BluesKaj> amarok is really broken on my setup , but not toworry ..good ol' VLC to the rescue :)
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca [[]]
<charlie-tca> I had to go to .30.10 kernel myself.
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, http://blogs.koolwal.net/2008/12/16/how-to-grub2-and-grub-pc-installing-splash-images/
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: it's the oposite: I want it removed!
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I need to teste -31.2 for leann!
<BUGabundo> my cpu is always at max clock speed :((
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda
<BUGabundo> miss you guy! what have you been up to?
<BUGabundo> wanna a pizza slice?
<charlie-tca> What a deal! I can't get -31.2 to read any blank cd-r's. Makes image burning really bad
<BUGabundo> I needed to get grub2 to _see_ -31.2
<BUGabundo> grub1 would not see it LOLOL
<charlie-tca> among other minor inconveniences
<BUGabundo> only 31.3
<BluesKaj> in other words just take the splash image in this line for ex ,/Plasma-lamp :  for i in {/boot/grub,/usr/share/images/desktop-base,/usr/share/images/grub}/Plasma-lamp.{png,tga}
<BUGabundo> *31.1
<charlie-tca> same thing
 * BUGabundo misses how easy it was on grub-legacy
<charlie-tca> agreed
<kklimonda> -31.2? 31.3? Is that some kind of code? :)
<yofel> BUGabundo: if you want to get rid of the grub2 splash image then edit /etc/grub.d/05_... and change the image filename into something nonexistant
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, i repeat, just take the splash image in this line for ex ,/Plasma-lamp :  for i in {/boot/grub,/usr/share/images/desktop-base,/usr/share/images/grub}/Plasma-lamp.{png,tga}
<ripps> the gecko mediaplayer plugin keeps resetting my volume to max whenever it starts playing, does anybody know how to remedy this?
<charlie-tca> kklimonda: shoort for 2.26.31.2-generic kernel
<DanaG> I switched back to grub1.
<DanaG> Grub2 refuses to install to a partition.
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, take the image reference out that fits in the same place in that line as /Plasma-lamp is in the one above
<DanaG> ugh, damned notify-osd.
 * charlie-tca nods
<DanaG> Something temporarily broke my audio, and made my music player skip 5 tracks at once.
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: still it's an hack!
<BUGabundo> I want a option on the conf!
<DanaG> And it tooks a really frickin' annoyingly long time to show all the bubbles.
<yofel> BUGabundo: grub2 doesn't have that :(
<BluesKaj> an hack ?
<yofel> (yet I hope)
<DanaG> I also have a hotkey to toggle ambient light sensor, and I have it use notify-send... and the damned bubble stays up for 10 SECONDS!
<DanaG> Ugh, still going on the track-change.
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, it's not a hack , it's an edit :)
<BluesKaj> DanaG, which music player?
 * BUGabundo wants to file an wishbug on grub2 splash option
<BUGabundo> where is upstream ?
<DanaG> quodlibet.
<DanaG> But they ALL do that skipping multiple tracks if, say, PulseAudio dies.
<BluesKaj> DanaG, if it's amaork , consider yourseldf lucky that it works at all
<BluesKaj> amarok
<DanaG> "quodlibet.".
<Lademord> Okay, I'm jumping aboard the Karmic train now. See you guys on the other side!
<BUGabundo> welcome abroad Lademord
<charlie-tca> Oh what fun we are having now! ;-)
<BUGabundo> OT: was anyone done an whois on microsoft.com ? ROFL
<yofel> hey cool, now that g-p-m finally correctly recognizes both of my batteries it crashes every time I plug the power supply in -.-
<Lademord> I'm praying for the ALSA upgrade to work with my Creative X-Fi sound card as promised by the gods
<BUGabundo> ok PIZZA time! back in 30
<billybigrig> ola all
<BUGabundo> guys quick
<BUGabundo> heard something about the latest update messing
<BUGabundo> with GDM?
<BUGabundo> I'm just upgrading
<BUGabundo> should I abort?
<ikonia> what have you heard ?
<BUGabundo> ikonia: Bmw1000c told me he can't reach his desktop
<BUGabundo> it hangs after login
<BUGabundo> only a few panel icons show up
<BUGabundo> gnome-panel (1:2.26.3-0ubuntu1) karmic; urgency=low
<BUGabundo> I have this update waiting to install
<BUGabundo> could be it! :s
<ikonia> BUGabundo: when was this, mine booted fine earlier
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: ^^^^
<Bmw1000c> sorry my highlight is disabled here
<BUGabundo> is it? how did you do that?
<BUGabundo> oh wait.... irissi lol
<Bmw1000c> anyways, i did an apt-get upgrade and my problem is solved
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> ok then
<BUGabundo> let me isntall my updates
<Bmw1000c> uh oh lol my mouse just froze
<Bmw1000c> system frozen
<BUGabundo> ahahahah
<BUGabundo> hey hggdh
<BluesKaj> Bmw1000c, alt+shift+F12
<Bmw1000c> too late, hard reset
<BluesKaj> well, remember it :)
<Bmw1000c> thanks anyways
<Bmw1000c> yeah eheh
<Bmw1000c> oh, BUGabundo
<Bmw1000c> after all, it is not solved
<BUGabundo> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<Bmw1000c> i can click in the desktop items, but it is very very slow
<Bmw1000c> oh
<Bmw1000c> wait
<BluesKaj> bbl , gotta stop this piggybacking :)
<Bmw1000c> yeah it is taking a lot of time to respond
<DPic> is today's liveCD broken?
<BUGabundo> DPic: aren't they all ?
<DPic> BUGabundo, i've never had a problem with any of them
<DPic> today's the first time it didn't work
<BUGabundo> DPic: define: "didn't work"
<BluesKaj> my dumb neighbour won't use a pw and WPA on his wifi router and ppl are piggy-backing on his cable connection..I've told hm several times
<DPic> didn't boot in vitrualbox-- gdm was all screwy
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: LOLOL but OT
<ghindo> Is there any reason that the package libcompress-raw-zlip-perl is being held back when I run updates?
<bmw1000c_lol> 80% awn
<bmw1000c_lol> 100% compiz
<BUGabundo> how does the new GDM do auto login??
<billybigrig> bmw1000c_lol: you tried gnome-do & docky?
<BUGabundo> mine stop working
<bmw1000c_lol> what do you mean billybigrig
<billybigrig>  bmw1000c_lol kicks awn's bum
<BUGabundo> but bmw1000c_lol says his does it
<bmw1000c_lol> oh
<bmw1000c_lol> i never tried
<billybigrig> i tried awn for a few minutes, then tried gnome-do's dock and never went back
<billybigrig> that was a few weeks ago
<bmw1000c_lol> eheh
<SeveredCross> Docky is win.
<bmw1000c_lol> SEEMS
<bmw1000c_lol> it SEEMS that removing awn solved my problem
<bmw1000c_lol> hell yeah
<bmw1000c_lol> xorg 0%
<bmw1000c_lol> woo
<bmw1000c_lol> awn bug?
<BUGabundo> billybigrig and who have you to thank !?!?
<bmw1000c_lol> my name is bmw1000c_lol
<bmw1000c_lol> :P
<BUGabundo> bmw1000c_lol: I never used awn
<BUGabundo> but I have DO and DO is eating a lot of CPU
<bmw1000c_lol> let me install it again
<BUGabundo> but I can't leave without it ! :(
<billybigrig> BUGabundo: thanks to you! :)
<bmw1000c_lol> live?
<SeveredCross> BUGabundo: What graphics card?
<SeveredCross> Do here hardly uses any CPU with a Mobility Radeon X1400 (R500 I think, uses the free radeon driver w/ 3D).
<bmw1000c_lol> oh yeah, i reinstalled AWN and my system is broken again
<bmw1000c_lol> lol
<bmw1000c_lol> should i open a bug report? :P
<bmw1000c_lol> can anyone confirm it?
<yofel> BUGabundo: cpu usage is ok here, but using >1GiB RAM not -.-  (can't live without it either though :P)
<BUGabundo> SeveredCross: nvidia
<SeveredCross> Ahha.
<BUGabundo> bmw1000c_lol: please do
<SeveredCross> Though I use Do from the Do PPA.
<BUGabundo> bmw1000c_lol: $ ubuntu-bug awn
<BUGabundo> SeveredCross: me too
<SeveredCross> Interesting.
<BUGabundo>  *** 0.8.2+dfsg-0~9.10~ppa1 0
<SeveredCross> Do does use a fair bit of memory (6.7% of 2 GB) but it's not really excessive
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy gnome-do | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/215101/
<BUGabundo> $ top | grep do
<BUGabundo>  8685 bugabund 119m  23m 459m  20   0 S  1.0  3.0   1:20.51 /usr/bin/cli /usr/lib/gnome-do/Do.exe
<BUGabundo>  8528 654728    154        843K 957.4M 238.9M 957.4M 238.9M   6% pidgin
<BUGabundo> 12940 374173     80         82K 800.0M 210.3M 800.0M 210.3M   5% firefox-3.6
<BUGabundo> 13315 169283      0       2106K 639.3M 155.1M 639.3M 155.1M   4% gwibber
<BUGabundo>  8685 919681     42       2444K 578.7M 119.3M 578.7M 119.3M   3% gnome-do
<BUGabundo> DO doesn't even come close to the others
<BUGabundo> heeh
<SeveredCross> Holy crap.
<SeveredCross> My top 5 are MonoDevelop, Firefox, Do, Xorg and Banshee (in that order).
<BUGabundo> ahah
<SeveredCross> MD is using something like 400 MB, but it's a full IDE with lots of tabs and things, so I expect heavy memory usage.
<BUGabundo> so is pidgin
<BUGabundo> with 16 accounts
<SeveredCross> Yowza.
<BUGabundo> and several HUGE logs cached
<BUGabundo> firefox is a bit heavy for 4 tabs alone
<bmw1000c_lol> bug #398008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398008 in avant-window-navigator "awn uses 100% cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398008
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c The following partially installed packages will be configured:  libpam-gnome-keyring
<BUGabundo> this must be the guilty one
<Bmw1000c> wut?
<Bmw1000c> bug #398018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398018 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install hangs in "Loading Universal Access"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398018
<mob> has karmik fixed the problem with intel 82830m gcc in xorg?
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-11
<soliva_> wo someone confirmed the AWN bug
<soliva_> cool
<soliva_> ops
<Bmw1000c> cool.
<billybigrig> Bmw1000c: theres a post going on about it
<billybigrig> i pasted the link to the bug to get it out there
<billybigrig> i find it funny how forum users stick to forums and not irc, huge communication breakdown there haha
<billybigrig> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1209542
 * BUGabundo doesn't like forums
<Twigathy> IRC++
<Twigathy> the [near] instant response is rather better than forums :)
<billybigrig> roger
<billybigrig> seems more info to trade on here anyway...
<Twigathy> ack, update-manager is doing its silly "busy" cursor thing again >:(
<Twigathy> The stupid thing is, I can't look at the updates, but I can click "install updates" >_<
<Twigathy> Anybody know how I ought to debug this?
<billybigrig> nope :(
<billybigrig> off to a bbq for some good eats and some brews
<billybigrig> peace all
<Bmw1000c> thanks billybigrigger
<DanaG> hmm, Staples had that funky touchstyk-only laptop.
<DanaG> Sony one.
<DanaG> Netbook-ish.
<DanaG> Screen was 1600x768.
<Bmw1000c> wo
<Twigathy> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2w39e9j&s=3 <-- thing.
<Twigathy> The updates themselves are not clickable, so I can't see the changes etc. :>
<Bmw1000c> aptitude safe-upgrade?
<Bmw1000c> $ sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Bmw1000c> try it
<Twigathy> well, sure, I can do something else... but the point is update-manager is broken :)
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: or some update is
<BUGabundo> my latop is a total mess
<Twigathy> I can click 'install updates' and update-manager will correctly install the updates. It's just the list is greyed out and unselectable.
<BUGabundo> python broken everywhere
<BUGabundo> FF broken
<Twigathy> fail :/
<BUGabundo> PA broken
<BUGabundo> Compiz broken
<BUGabundo> kmail broken
<Twigathy> my firefox and pulse are working (as far as you can say pulse works... *stabstabstab*)
<BUGabundo> even my mouse scroll is broken
<BUGabundo> :((
<Twigathy> :S
<BUGabundo> damn scroll button died today
<Twigathy> oh, not a software issue then c_c
<LLStarks> sup
<LLStarks> can someone help me fix dpkg?
<LLStarks> it won't upgrade.
<BUGabundo> LLStarks: pastebin: $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> thanks
<LLStarks> if i do that, i'll kill my upstart and my system
<BUGabundo> why would it ?
<LLStarks> it did earlier today
<LLStarks> also, consider this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/397498
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 397498 in dpkg "package dpkg 1.14.24ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<BUGabundo> at least it should output what's wrong so we can see
<LLStarks> i posted my output there
<LLStarks> also, don't tell update their upstart yet.
<LLStarks> it's not ready.
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1.15.3.1ubuntu1
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 1.15.3.1ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> are you on karmic???
<LLStarks> yes
<BUGabundo> you can't be correct
<BUGabundo> that's a very old package
<LLStarks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/397498/comments/7
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 397498 in dpkg "package dpkg 1.14.24ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<LLStarks> that's my output
<BUGabundo> I'm reading it now
<BUGabundo> does this still happen after reboot?
<LLStarks> yes
<LLStarks> for the past few days
<LLStarks> unfixed
<BUGabundo> very strange
<BUGabundo> looks like a bad combo of packaged
<BUGabundo> *packages
<LLStarks> and i obviously can't purge then install
<BUGabundo> what does safe-upgrade in simulation mode tell you ?
<LLStarks> nothing useful
<LLStarks> in apt-get or aptitude
<LLStarks> the package is corrupt and multiple people agree
<LLStarks> that's all there is to it
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> then you may have to redownload it manually and force install it
<BUGabundo> even on recovery console, if need be
<LLStarks> rc didn't help
<LLStarks> even in etroot
<LLStarks> *netroot
<BUGabundo> chroot?
<LLStarks> tried
<LLStarks> the package doesn't take. period.
<LLStarks> and i am afraid to reboot right now because of the upstart updates
<LLStarks> $10 bucks it won't boot
<BUGabundo> ehhe
<BUGabundo> worse case scenary: re-install
<LLStarks> i had to chroot from a liveusb to fix
<LLStarks> it's not fun
<Twigathy> such is the bleeding edge :)
<BUGabundo> LLStarks: Twigathy is right
<BUGabundo> running a devel version you must be ready for breakage
<LLStarks> thank science that i've picked up all these recovery tricks since i discovered ubuntu during the feisty dev cycle
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> we all have
<Twigathy> yarr, I've learnt quite a bit about How Stuff Works just based on random package breakage (Usually my own fault - I run a heck of a weird system c_c)
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: what does it have so special?
<Twigathy> NFS root, for a start. It's also got a very very minimal set of packages installed. pulse is hacked up to run just as single user. /boot is on a partition which is kept unmounted most of the time...
<Twigathy> Lots of potential for breakage every time I hit the magic 'update' button :D
<BUGabundo> eheheeheheh
 * BUGabundo off to bed
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo 
<akio> I'm wondering where my "Login Window" Button from gnome-control-center went?
<Pici> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/395299
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395299 in gdm "gdm 2.26 has no graphical configuration tool" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Pici> akio: ^
<akio> wow
<akio> what about gdm.conf?
<Pici> I'm not sure, I'd assume its still honored
<DanaG> handy hint: return GDM to login screen, then switch to a TTY and:
<DanaG> DISPLAY=:0 sudo -u gdm xterm
<akio> DanaG, what does that do?
<akio> open up an xterm as the gdm user?
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> Then you can open gconf-editor, or gnome-appearance-properties.
<DanaG> You can even set the "settings-manager" thing to do media (i.e. volume-up-down) keys.
<akio> is that a bug?
<DanaG> Whaddayamean?
<DanaG> It's not any sort of vulnerability, because you have to have sudoer permissions to do that, anyway.
<akio> nevermind, I didn't read slowly
<DanaG> Handy hint: set theme and wallpaper the same as your desktop -- then it'll be extra nifty-spiffy.
<SeveredCross> That doesn't work for those of us who use Desktop Drapes. :<
<akio> I suppose you use a tiling window manager started by startx?
<DanaG> Drapes?
<DanaG> Whazzat?
<DanaG> (sorry, I just like saying "zz" instead of "t's th".
<akio> I was wondering how I would do an automatic login
<akio> I didnt see a gdm.conf in /etc/gdm
<akio> wait no
 * akio whines too much
<DanaG> I also dislike some aspects of the new GDM.
<DanaG> Can't just type my name, for one.
<akio> I don't share my computer anyway
<akio> no like that
<akio> I have a separate firefox profile for my wife
<akio> ok, it was still in the locate db, but it isn't currently in /etc/gdm
<akio> it moved or is no longer there
<akio> /etc/dbus-1/system.d/gdm.conf ?
<DanaG> hmm, check /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<akio> but I don't know what to but in there, I'm checking the horses mouth
<DanaG> http://www.perturb.org/display/entry/812/
<DanaG> ... but put them in custom.conf.
<akio> I did that and it didn't take effect.
<akio> Ahh the details
<akio> in the daemon section
<akio> that page did it
<akio> it seems like gdm gets skipped altogether, I like this
<akio> I love the intel optimizations in UNR
 * DanaG wants to see if the updated thingamajobber (er, upstart) makes stuff boot faster.
<akio> I thought upstart has been around for a while now
<Sarvatt> i was looking forward to switching my netbook to lpia in karmic but they dropped the atom support patches in gcc and switched it to pentium-m arch to support some crappy celeron netbooks :(
<SeveredCross> Fail!
<DanaG> Now Karmic won't boot.
<DanaG> Stops at "running scripts/init_bottom"
<DanaG> Or rather, stops after printing it.  CPU backtrace shows both cores doing cpu_idle.
<DanaG> Well, glad I have my jaunty and karmic sharing a home... it's trivially easy to just go and boot the other one.
<DanaG> ah, fixed it... had to upgrade upstart.
<DanaG> upstart-compat-sysv got removed despite upstart not upgrading.
<Sarvatt> ah yuck, upgraded meta without upgrading upstart then? how did you do the upgrade?
<DanaG> Aptitude.  =þ
<DanaG> Looks like they got the conflicts right in one direction, but not in the other.   Or something like that.
<Sarvatt> aptitude upgrade?
<DanaG> manual UI, shift-U.
<DanaG> It suggested leaving upstart, rather than removing upstart-logd.  =þ
<Sarvatt> yuck, glad i use apt-get dist-upgrade then :D
<levander> Any idea if virtualbox 3.0 is going to be included in Karmic?
<levander> I just read it supports DirectX hardware acceleration, I'm blown away.
<Sarvatt> i'm sure it will be
<levander> When is the package freeze for Karmic?
<Sarvatt> you can get it here for now https://edge.launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/virtualbox
<Sarvatt> september something?
<levander> Sarvatt: Oh, there's plenty of time, great!  Haven't been so excited about an Ubuntu release in a long time.
<levander> I'm going to go look for Karmic screenshots.  I haven't installed it yet.
<DanaG> I tried it, the d3d didn't work.
<DanaG> oR rather, not well at all.
<DanaG> Many missing extensions.
<Sarvatt> thats when the freeze for xorg drivers is at least, imagine its the same
<levander> Yeah, I'm still figuring I'm going to have to make a Windows host, Ubuntu guest if I want to play games.
<levander> But, that that's even available.  Unbelievable.  Never thought it would happen 15 years ago when I started using Linux.
<Sarvatt> oh wow virtualbox 3.0.2 released today
<Sarvatt> musta been a bad bug
<levander> Ha, they stayed with the orange, but made it not so 1980's looking.
<levander> I don't get what everbody is talking about "nice as a Mac UI".  Is there any article I can read somewhere where they explain what those claims are about?  Or, is it all hype?
<Sarvatt> anyone have any experiences with 790GX 780G or nvidia 8200 chipsets under karmic? trying to decide on a new mobo and I dont know if any of those have problems in linux right now
<Sarvatt> whatcha talking about levander?
<levander> Grrr, scroll up, don't wanna re-type.
<Sarvatt> kubuntu is probably what you're looking for if you want that type of UI, gnome doesnt really try to look like the other OSes
<Sarvatt> i dont know what you mean by "they stayed with orange" or "nice as a mac UI"
<Sarvatt> are you talking about ubuntu in general? or some app?
<levander> Sarvatt: hold on, let me find a link to all the Mac OS hype.
<levander> I saw some Karmic screenshots, it was all darker orange instead of the now bright-light orange.
<levander> That's what I mean stayed with the orange.
<Sarvatt> http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.3-rc2.php  -- that probably looks closer to a mac than gnome
<levander> I tried KDE a while back.  Wasn't impressed.  There were like 3 different applications you used to change the look.  One for thems, another for icons, etc.  In GNOME that's all in one place.  And, the Start Menu on KDE, that always reminded me too much of Windows.
<levander> After I noticed those 2 things, I uninstalled.
<Sarvatt> yup I dont like it either for similar reasons :D
<cwillu> I just don't like how everything starts with k
<cwillu> makes the menus hard to read
<levander> lots of GNOME stuff starts with 'g'.
<cwillu> levander, most of it doesn't
<cwillu> at least, not the menu names
<Sarvatt> things look too cluttered in KDE for me
<DanaG> and it's not Gthis Gthat Geverything Gtexteditor
<DanaG> It's this and that and gedit.
<levander> They use application file names, not like regular English names in the menus?
<SeveredCross> DE is so cluttered, it's not even funny
<SeveredCross> *KDE.
<levander> Ha, yeah, that is annoying.
<cwillu> gedit is the only one I can think of, and it's actually a pronounceable word :p
<Sarvatt> gpointing-device-settings!
<DanaG> oh, and now gparted.
<Sarvatt> lol
<cwillu> there, two :p
<DanaG> I can never find it when I need it... it was previously "partition editor".
<levander> And, it's called 'Text Editor' in the menus like it should be.  Having gedit in there would be annoying..
<DanaG> Kyourmom
<DanaG> s/mom/face/
<Sarvatt> gnome-shell is quite nice, if only I could adjust sizes on things so it wasnt so huge on this netbook screen
<SeveredCross> I'm not really a fan of gnome-shell. It looks kinda ugly IMO.
<SeveredCross> It has lots of potential, but as of now, it's kinda ugly.
<cwillu> if I want a terminal window, I keep 8 of them open on my desktop like I already do :p
<SeveredCross> I just use tabbed terminals.
<Sarvatt> yeah i'll probably end up just using mutter for karmic, love clutter GL compositing without having to use compiz and succomb to all the bugs it causes :D
<SeveredCross> mutter does have lots of potential.
<SeveredCross> Can you replace metacity directly with mutter?
<Sarvatt> yup using it right now
<SeveredCross> Does GNOME Do work fine on it? If it does, I might switch to mutter.
<Sarvatt> yeah it does
<DanaG> Is it just me... or is this a mangled patch?
<DanaG> http://www.mentby.com/Group/linux-kernel/patch-hpfallc-improvements-thoughts.html
<DanaG> I haven't even tried gnome-shell, because I don't like the idea of something non-customizable.
<SeveredCross> Sarvatt: Would there happen to be a mutter PPA?
<Sarvatt> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<Sarvatt> was just about to link it when you asked
<SeveredCross> You sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.
<Sarvatt> just mutter --replace works
<DanaG> mutter mutter mutter... say, what is mutter?
<SeveredCross> Metacity done in clutter.
<akio> weird
<akio> that sounds cool though
<Sarvatt> its metacity with 3d compositing instead of the crappy old xrender metacity compositing
<Sarvatt> 3d compositing backend rather
<SeveredCross> Anyone know how to speed up the reading database junk.
<SeveredCross> It takes *froever* here, though I do have nearly 200,000 files.
<akio> what database junk?
<Sarvatt> e4defrag /var/cache/ ? :D
<DanaG> !g mutter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g mutter
<DanaG> dang, no googlebot.
<SeveredCross> Oof, mutter really fucked up.
<SeveredCross> It crashed, and didn't restart metacity.
<SeveredCross> Er, compiz.
<cwillu> it's not responsible for restarting another window manager
<Seeker`> SeveredCross: watch your language
<akio> I figured it would do something like that
<cwillu> that's what your session manager is fo
<cwillu> for
<Sarvatt> i dont use compiz, it replaces metacity fine at least
<SeveredCross> My bad.
<Sarvatt> i launch it from a VT with DISPLAY=:0 mutter --replace
<SeveredCross> Sarvatt: Hmm.
<SeveredCross> I would try that, except when I switch to a VT, I don't get a VT, I get a borked version of my X display.
<Sarvatt> if it starts it will restart metacity again for you at least when it stops
<SeveredCross> Odd. It's not restarting compiz. Oh well.
<SeveredCross> Aha, now it's started.
<SeveredCross> But it's a bit slow.
<SeveredCross> And it crashed.
<SeveredCross> Oh well.
<DanaG> ugh, pulseaudio flat-volumes is damned confusing.
<SeveredCross> Not to mention that it breaks Totem.
<DanaG> And that earcandy thing, too.
<DanaG> Makes it go lloOOOOUUUUUUDDDDD OH GOD MY EARS!
<SeveredCross> It also breaks my LFE.
<SeveredCross> :|
<DanaG> I say, if I have my app at 70% volume, and move it to a card that's at 50% volume... I don't want the card's volume to change!
<DanaG> I want it to be 0.7 * 0.5.
<Sarvatt> huh.. i must be blind because i swear it just kicked me back to grub instead of restarting doing a restart from gnome..
<cwillu> Sarvatt, you missed that checkin?  hal now simply writes 'b' to /proc/sysqr-trigger to reboot
<cwillu> Sarvatt, the rationale was that any properly written application should have their state in a recoverable form anyway, and so this will flush out any remaining bugs in the system
 * cwillu does his best to maintain a straight face
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what's screwed-up about the upstart packaging: new version has BREAKS, but does _not_ have REPLACES.
<Sarvatt> ohh that would be extra fun for people using ext4 too, they should backport that on jaunty :)
 * cwillu blinks
 * cwillu stabs Sarvatt with a "have you fixed my crappy acer's suspend yet?" stick
<DanaG> oh yeahzz, does the gnome-shell PPA add a separate login item, or just replace?
<DanaG> ugh, "mutter" effects are ugly.
<DanaG> If I click a taskbar button to minimize a thing... I expect it to at least slightly move towards the taskbar in the animation.
<DanaG> Otherwise it feels entirely too disconnected.
<cwillu> DanaG, but the taskbar entry was already there, no?  it'
<DanaG> Oh, and closing is a horizonatl squish.
<DanaG> Reminds me of when Vista was in beta, and windows actually seemingly "bubbled" up.
<DanaG> Back then, it actually "overshot" the size before plopping down to normal.  Made me a bit dizzy, in fact.
<DanaG> Imagine if your doors randomly opened from the middle, instead of from the knob where you grabbed them.  That's the sort of feeling I get.
<Sarvatt> wow the depends on upstart are enough to make my head spin trying to follow how its handled by the different things :D
<Sarvatt> Pre-Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, sysvinit-utils, sysv-rc, initscripts
<Sarvatt> Replaces: sysvinit, upstart-compat-sysv, startup-tasks, system-services
<Sarvatt> Conflicts: sysvinit, upstart-compat-sysv, startup-tasks, system-services
<Sarvatt> Provides: upstart-compat-sysv, startup-tasks, system-services
<DanaG> oh, and what's with notify-osd showing my bubble for 10 full seconds?
<Sarvatt> you use gnome-shell --replace or mutter --replace
<Sarvatt> guess you could do it through xephyr but i dont even build xephyr in the xserver i'm using
<DanaG> hah, when I ran the xserver one, I got 3 things: xeyes, xterm, and one other thing I can't remember.  That's it.
<DanaG> er, xephyr one.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f3b969e7a
<DanaG> that's with -r
<Sarvatt> you dont have cogl installed?
<DanaG> What's that?
<DanaG> Whatever it was, it wasn't a dependency.
<Sarvatt> hmm wonder what it is, its working fine here just tested it
<DanaG> I got it from here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<Sarvatt> install libclutter-0.9-dev?
<Sarvatt> weird that it needs the dev package
<DanaG> !find cogl
<ubottu> File cogl found in libclutter-0.8-dev, libclutter-0.9-dev, python-clutter
<Sarvatt> yeah 0.9-dev
<DanaG> here's it in xephyr: http://pastebin.com/f50e7e0fa
<DanaG> oh, now it works in -r.
<DanaG> Ugh, it sucks.
<DanaG> I click activities, I expect a menu, not laaaaag and OH HECK WHAT IS IT DOING?
<DanaG> Try clicking it a bunch of times in rapid succession.  =þ
<DanaG> As I do, when I don't see a menu start appearing.
<DanaG> There's a lag of 3/4 to 1 second.
<DanaG> (ugh, and taking away all configurability of panel applets... is akin to a "sin".
<DanaG> s/a sin/Apple/
<DanaG> oh, and desktops have a "+", but not a "-".
<Sarvatt_> ok i wasnt crazy, it just happened again.. flood of error messages about rc init stopping and continuing after it disconnected the system bus then it went back to grub
<Sarvatt_> ya get it working DanaG?
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> you missed my bit of a rant.  =þ
<DanaG> (09:47:01 PM) DanaG: oh, now it works in -r.       (09:47:17 PM) DanaG: Ugh, it sucks.      (09:47:37 PM) DanaG: I click activities, I expect a menu, not laaaaag and -- HEY, WHAT IS IT DOING?       (09:47:51 PM) DanaG: Try clicking it a bunch of times in rapid succession.  =þ      (09:48:00 PM) DanaG: As I do, when I don't see a menu start appearing.     (09:48:19 PM) DanaG: There's a lag of 3/4 to 1 second.      (09:49:01 PM) DanaG: 
<Sarvatt_> eww, its not that bad here
<Sarvatt_> and i'm on a crappy netbook
<DanaG> And I have a "beefy" computer.
<DanaG> It just sits there doing nothing for like 1/2 to 3/4 second.
<DanaG> ugh, no tab-complete on alt-f2?
<DanaG> ... and no history.
<Sarvatt_> what type of video are you on?
<DanaG> ATI.
<DanaG> fglrx, on RV635.
<Sarvatt> wouldn't be surprised if it was something crappy between clutter and fglrx
<Sarvatt> yay something to look forward to if i get a 790GX motherboard :D
<DanaG> 790GX... what IGP does that have?
<Sarvatt> 3300
<DanaG> Oh, and I load compiz... and everything's GONE!
<DanaG> Even the alt-f2 stuff.
<DanaG> Evil, I tell you.
<Sarvatt> it starts metacity when you close gnome-shell, did you stop that too?
<DanaG> I just did compiz --replace
<DanaG> to see what it would do.
<DanaG> The answer is: breaks everything.
<DanaG> Because the gnome-shell doesn't play nicely with anything else.
<Sarvatt> sounds like compiz --replace when you're using metacity compositing too :D
<DanaG> It runs off and hides.
<DanaG> No, that's different.
<DanaG> Compiz loaded, and works.
<Sarvatt> just control-c then control-c again and load your compiz
<DanaG> But the alt-f2 to bring up a menu is not working.
<DanaG> And all the buttons are gone.
<DanaG> Ah, just had to re-open gnome-panel.
<DanaG> The panel opens the alt-f2 thingy, not the WM?  Odd.
<Sarvatt> oh it must be how you killed gnome-shell
<DanaG> oh, and gnome-shell in xephyr still gives me just xterm, xeyes, and xlogo.
<Sarvatt> it reloads gnome-panel and crap when you kill gnome-shell (or its supposed to at least)
<Sarvatt> no clue on that one, i dont even have xephyr built on my xserver
<DanaG> Still, I'd expect to see the gnome-shell stuff on top of compiz.
<DanaG> compiz is a window manager... the shell thingy should be a desktop manager.
<Sarvatt> no way
<DanaG> "Hey, you kids, get off my lawn!"  -- where "lawn" is "desktop management"
<Sarvatt> gnome-shell and compiz completely arent compatable
<DanaG> I will never give up compiz.
<Sarvatt> mutter is the window manager for gnome shell
<Sarvatt> gnome shell replaces gnome panel and everything
<DanaG> Sounds like a not-modular-enough design.
<Sarvatt> its a plugin for mutter
<DanaG> Oh, so the desktop stuff is a part of the WM itself?  That's even weirder.
<DanaG> heh, I still get just xterm, xeyes, and xlogo, when running it in xephyr.
<Sarvatt> yeah and they are pretty dead set against decoupling it so there probably isnt going to be much option with compiz post 3.0
<DanaG> So then, screw gnome-shell.
<DanaG> I've always been taught that coupling stuff that tightly is bad.
<DanaG> Bad style, bad karma.  =þ
<DanaG> Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":29.0".
<DanaG> XD
<Sarvatt> what happens when you just run gnome-shell without replace?
<DanaG> I get a xephyr with xterm, xeyes, and xlogo.  That's it.
<Sarvatt> ahhh
<Sarvatt> you need dri, i guess fglrx doesnt work in xephyr
<DanaG> oddly enough, glxinfo reports everything same as on the host.
<DanaG> waitaminute
<DanaG> that WAS the host I ran it in.
<DanaG> =þ
<Sarvatt> what xserver are you running?
<DanaG> the nested, or the host?
<Sarvatt> theres no xephyr in xorg-testing if you're using that so you'd be using the old karmic one
<DanaG> 2:1.6.1.901-2ubuntu3
<DanaG> random: http://git.fishsoup.net/cgit/xserver/diff/?id=5af73f98c46dfe5640185ca90feb20c39c6e06fa
<Sarvatt> where did you get 2ubuntu3 from?
<Sarvatt> thats xserver-xorg-core?
<DanaG>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<DanaG> so... I have no idea.
<DanaG> oh, I know:
<DanaG> I made it.
<Sarvatt> aptitude show xserver-xorg-core is showing 2ubuntu2 in karmic
<DanaG> I added the "don't backfill" patch, and tweaked the version.
<DanaG> Because that 2-second lag on unminimize royally sucks.
<DanaG> Built from the karmic one.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and the effects I use in compiz, are not available anywhere else.
<Sarvatt> which patch is that again?
<DanaG> 107_fedora_dont_backfill_bg_none
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/351186
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 351186 in fglrx-installer "[M76] [ubuntu 9.04] slow unminimizing with ati card and desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> that patch shouldnt be relevant anymore in 1.6.1.901
<DanaG> It was still lagging for me!
<DanaG> Even on karmic.
<Sarvatt> hmm
<DanaG> It only stopped lagging when I re-patched it,.
<DanaG> Anyway, all I'd ask of the gnome-devs, if they stubbornly refuse to separate the things, is that they also keep around the old ways, even if they don't (themselves) add new features anymore.
<DanaG> I oughtta' post my compizconfig profile -- it's rather nifty.
<DanaG> Fancy, but not über-flashy.
<DanaG> If you decide to try it, export your own, first, of course.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Dana_Compiz.profile
<Sarvatt> i'm surprised they havent fixed that in fglrx yet
<DanaG> Or even just look at it in a text editor.
<Sarvatt> i dont use compiz at all
<DanaG> I've even used my preset on an RV200, and it worked decently well... as long as Benchmark plugin was active.
<Sarvatt> sheesh, so many plugins no wonder you have problems :D
<DanaG> Benchmark does some mysterious magical thing that changes everything.
<DanaG> fgl_glxgears -fbo
<DanaG> then rotate cube.
<DanaG> Actually, not all are active.
<Sarvatt> heres mine.. http://sarvatt.com/downloads/compiz.txt
<Sarvatt> lol
<DanaG> Actually, that's about the same, in terms of number of enabled plugins.
<DanaG> I've just tweaked all of them, at least a little bit.
<DanaG> Including showmouse.
<DanaG> It's now a nifty little ring of fire.
<Sarvatt> oh maybe thats not mine then, that might just be the default one it reverts to but i only have move image static switcher and wobbly turned on
<DanaG> The animations are the most noticeable thing.
<Sarvatt> wobbly only so i can tell its even on
<DanaG> I especially like my menu animations.
<Sarvatt> 1 workspace and i use VT's for everything, this is just a tiny netbook screen so i dont miss the stuff
<DanaG> Hope you have KMS.  =þ
<DanaG> On my laptop, KMS means too tiny -- no dpi-sensitivity on console.
<Sarvatt> yepyep :)
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot.png
<Sarvatt> change the font in /etc/default/console-setup?
<DanaG> Right now I'm on fglrx.  Lower power usage, and has 3D.
<DanaG> Give my settings a try.  =þ
<DanaG> I have my animation times set so they're visible, but don't make you wait.  =þ
<DanaG> About the only exception is menus... I need to speed that up a bit.
<Sarvatt> i will next time i'm on a normal laptop, havent turned any of them on lately because the abi got bumped in xserver master and my binary drivers wont work anymore :D
<DanaG> Oh, and if you ever want to make yourself (or someone else) rather instantly nauseous, enable full-desktop motion blur.  =þ
<DanaG> Weirdest screen resolution I've seen, just today: 1600x768.
<Sarvatt> i dont think blur even works on 945GME
<DanaG> Motion blur has several modes.
<DanaG> 147 DPI == nicest screen I've ever used, anywhere.
<DanaG> May not be the brightest, but it's surprisingly easy to see outdoors -- matte, not glossy.
<DanaG> odd... colorfilter doesn't affect the desktop.
<SwedeMike> DanaG: Sony Vaio W ?
<DanaG> yeah, if that was it... I saw it in a Staples store.
<DanaG> My laptop is an HP EliteBook 8530w.
<DanaG> I wonder what the DPI on that Sony would be.
<DanaG> no, that wasn't it, actually.
<SwedeMike> ah, no Vaio P probably
<SwedeMike> http://www.engadget.com/2009/07/10/sonys-vaio-p-mark-2-hopefully-learns-from-past-mistakes/
<DanaG> ah, yeah.
<DanaG> "And that resolution? It's pretty dang squint-inducing, but for some reason it's clear enough to actually be usable, and if it's not there are zoom in and out function keys to make the experience a bit easier on the eyes -- just make sure to get your glasses prescription checked before you drive yourself to blindness."
<DanaG> Ummm... ever heard of DPI SCALING?
<DanaG> Sorry, that really irks me whenever I see people assume that high-dpi automatically means tiny text.
<DanaG> It only means tiny text... if you don't tell your OS what DPI the screen actually IS.
<SwedeMike> on XP it does, the DPI scaling just doesnt work
<RAOF> Wheras what it _actually_ means is normal sized text, that's easier to read :)
<SwedeMike> I just want to cry when I see people running their 1680x1050 or 1280x1024 screens at 1024x768 because otherwise the text is too small
<SwedeMike> and it just looks crap
<DanaG> Vista and 7 do a lot better at it.
<DanaG> Most in-box apps work fine.
<DanaG> Biggest broken things on Linux are often closed-source things, like the Xilinx tools.
<DanaG> And on Windows, it's things like Appple.
<SwedeMike> I'm still looking for 2560x1600 screen that might be like 20-22"
<SwedeMike> or at least 1920x1200 screen in 17"
<DanaG> For desktop?
<SwedeMike> yes.
<DanaG> Good luck.
<SwedeMike> too bad nobody makes those laptop screens in desktop form
<DanaG> About the only thing I've seen is people buying a laptop LCD and an LCD controller.
<DanaG> 700 bucks.  :(
<SwedeMike> yeah, I've heard that too
<DanaG> The 16:9 thing really pisses me off, too -- picture taking my panels, and moving them inwards another panel-width.
<DanaG> Oh, and Win7 actually detected high-DPI automatically, for me.
<DanaG> At least, I seem to remember it doing so.
<DanaG> 0x00007ffff66daf33 in fftw_execute (p=0x0) at execute.c:24
<DanaG> 24	execute.c: No such file or directory.
<SwedeMike> yeah, vista and win7 is supposed to have the scaling thing working well
<DanaG> Though I use "xp-style" (i.e. not the rescaled-surface) method.
<DanaG> I'll never go back to a lower-DPI display (if I can avoid it),
<DanaG> .
<DanaG> http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<DanaG> wow, that Sony is 220 DPI.
<DanaG> Daaaayum.
<SwedeMike> 1920x1200 @ 15.4 seems like a really nice resolution
<SwedeMike> only 150 ppi, but that's ok
<Sarvatt> this netbook is 133, nice
<DanaG> 150 is nice, in that things that DO break... don't break toooooo horribly.
<SwedeMike> I have 125 on my laptop
<DanaG> Oh, and Linux font rendering is one of the biggest reasons I stay with Linux.
<DanaG> The features of PulseAudio are another.
<DanaG> Things like fast boot are there too, of course.
<DanaG> Oh, and can't forget compiz.  And my nice bright orange theme.
<SwedeMike> 1280x800 @ 5.6   270 ppi
<DanaG> Oh yeah, another thing I hate: 1280x1024.  5:4.
<DanaG> Whoever thought of that... should be forced to shove a rectangular block into a square hole, over and over.
<DanaG> Or rather, the other way around.
<DanaG> a 1280x1024 cube into a 4:3, 1280x960 hole.
<DanaG> Oh, and 640x400 is 16:10, by the way.
<DanaG> speaking of high resolution... this site has ludicrously high-resolution scans of things:  http://moe.imouto.org/ -- but watch out, you may want to search both keyword and "rating=safe".  =þ
<DanaG> or rather, colon, not equals.
<DanaG> oh yeah, also note that my theme is non-shiny.  =þ
<actafool> how to update from 9.04 to 9.10 ?
<actafool> ?
<TheInfinity> actafool: if you ask this you should not upgrade.
<actafool> hah ;)
<actafool> why not
<TheInfinity> 9.10 is alpha which means you have to solve problems for yourself
<TheInfinity> and there are lots of probs in this stage
<actafool> aha
<actafool> ..
<actafool> okay then i wont
<actafool> but anyway can someone tell my why my display flickering
<actafool> i installed vcard drivers
<TheInfinity> if you can handle your pc with cli only you can start upgrading, otherwise i would stay at jaunty
<actafool> i just wanna test 9.10
<actafool> because of my display flickering
<actafool> tried so much ways to fix it .. but no success
<TheInfinity> test a live cd
<actafool> i should try
<TheInfinity> and i think you have xorg.conf probs which means you have to solve these in jaunty
<actafool> well
<actafool> where is this prob
<actafool> ..
<actafool> the only thing that comes in my brain
<actafool> is the refresh rate
<actafool> its lower than my requirements
<TheInfinity> yea. you can set it in xorg.conf. please visit ubuntu.com wiki for a solution or ask in #ubuntu
<actafool> okay thanks
<eagles0513875> in karmic with tune2fs is there a way to convert from an ext3 to ext4 file system. im noticing there is a way you can add a journal which ext3 and 4 already have. is there another way to convert to an ext4
<SwedeMike> eagles0513875: yes.
<eagles0513875> how can i do that
<SwedeMike> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=convert+ext3+to+ext4&l=1
<eagles0513875> think ill stick with ext3 for now
<eagles0513875> was just curious about that
<yofel> *sigh* could sombody from the kernel devs explain me why the kernel still has a broken hdaps module while we have the source for the working one as a package in the repository?
<Ian_> eagles0513875: you could just mount your ext3 as ext4.
<eagles0513875> Ian_: really how
<yofel> eagles0513875: change 'ext3' to 'ext4' in your fstab ;)
<Ian_> yah :p
<eagles0513875> so no reformatting or any rebuilding of the filesystem doesnt need to be done
<Ian_> shouldn't need it
<Ian_> WARNING! Once you run following commands, the filesystem will no longer be mountable using the ext3.
<Ian_> in that article
<eagles0513875> ya
<Ian_> ext4 is backwards compatible, no?
<eagles0513875> not sure actually
<Ian_> it's also out of date
<eagles0513875> what is the article
<Ian_> read it?
<eagles0513875> what is the link again sry i had to reboot my pc
<yofel> Ian_: ext4 is backwards compatible if you don't use extents. Once you switch extents on you can't go back
<Ian_> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-convert-ext3-to-ext4-file-system.html
<Ian_> aha ok
<eagles0513875> so basically all i need to do is edit the fstab and i should be good to go
<yofel> That's why if you want a 'clean' ext4 fs you'll have to reformat, or rather re-write all data after the change. If you don't you'll have the old data without extents and the new with extents.
<yofel> I personally have a clean formatted root and a switched home :P
<eagles0513875> blarg is it available on jaunty ?
<eagles0513875> cuz i did an upgrade from jaunty to karmic alpha 2
<yofel> ext4 is available in jaunty since it was officially release with kernel 2.6.28
<yofel> *released
<eagles0513875> ok then i guess a reformat is in the works
<afv> anyone using AWN?
<Q-FUNK> are auto-syncs from Debian already disabled at this point?
<eagles0513875> is there a way in karmic where i can map the windows key to open the kmenu
<chrisccoulson> eagles0513875 - not that i'm aware of
<chrisccoulson> the windows key (or "super" key) is just another modifier key, like ctrl or shift
<eagles0513875> windows key
<eagles0513875> that would be a plus to be able to do
<eagles0513875> and to have
<chrisccoulson> windows key and super key are the same thing;)
<eagles0513875> ahhh my bad
<eagles0513875> i always knew it as the windows key
<Hobbsee> i think there is a way to do it.  I don't know how, though
<Hobbsee> google likely knows
<eagles0513875> ill search on there just woke up from nice long nap and have no idea what possed me to think about the windows key
<eagles0513875> hope all is well with you Hobbsee
<chrisccoulson> eagles0513875 - i just tried it here
<eagles0513875> ok
<chrisccoulson> it's actually as simple as just going to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts;)
<chrisccoulson> it seems to work ok
<chrisccoulson> the only issue is that other shortcuts that rely on the super key as a modifier (eg, some in compiz) seem to stop working
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> cant ya change those shortcuts in compiz though
<Hobbsee> if you want to hange all of them, cue
<Hobbsee> *sue
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: you might be able to answer this. at least for me there is a bug with the current plasma-widget-network-manager in karmic i know some alternatives for instance wicd could that be installed side by side with the nm widget
 * Hobbsee adds punctuation whee appopiate, and still sees nothing to answe.
 * eagles0513875 stops while im ahead
<Hobbsee> good idea, pehaps
 * Hobbsee heads off to find deset.
 * eagles0513875 goes hunting for the svn repo that the plasm-widget-network-manager is in
<shane_fagan> Is evolution crashing for everyone when it uses the dictionary ?
<maxb> I have a weird problem - Could someone try to reproduce, by dragging their firefox bookmarks around in the sidebar, and see if the place where they drop is way above where the mouse pointer actually is?
<shane_fagan> maxb: I dont understand the problem
<maxb> When I drag and drop a bookmark, firefox believes the mouse is several rows above where it actually is, during the drag]
<shane_fagan> maxb: Ok ill give it a try
<shane_fagan> Nope im not getting it
<maxb> hm
<maxb> I'm getting it on two separate machines
<shane_fagan> What architecture ?
<maxb> i386 & amd64
<shane_fagan> Hmm thats strange and you have all the updates installed on both machine ?
<shane_fagan> *machines
<maxb> Yup, and I bet you don't, because rolling back the last gtk+2.0 update fixes it :-)
<shane_fagan> Oh I just looked at it again and its doing the same for me
<shane_fagan> I dont use the sidebar at all so its not really a problem
<shane_fagan> Its strange though
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<shane_fagan> BluesKaj: hey
<BluesKaj> hey shane_fagan
<shane_fagan> maxb: So thats a bug anyway did you check if there was a report filed about it?
<BluesKaj> splittsville .. but just a small one
<arand> What is the name of the installer program used on the alternate install CD, ubiquity is the live one, but I can figure out the other...
<baddger> hi
<baddger> when computer starts and login window is displayed, mouse cursor stays in processing mode. is it normal ?
<baddger> mouse cursor only changes to normal once over textbox area.
<veck> is software sources broken mine will not open?
<BluesKaj> veck, in the konsole/terminal , sudo aptitude update , then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Ian_> apt-get
<Ian_> :p
<Ian_> what's the diffrence between the two?
<BluesKaj> Ian_, apt is fine , but aptitude does a better job with the dependencies IMO
<BluesKaj> Ian_, and the newer sources that require authentication keys
<BluesKaj> ok BBL ..gotta mow the lawn before it rains , again
<yofel> hi folks
<yofel> IMHO apt-get is nice and command based they're pretty close, but full aptitude is almost synaptic for terminal.
<yofel> and really does a much better job at handling dep's
<yofel> waaah, one day not at home and I get ~150 updates o.O
<reto`> yofel: it also features vi bindings... nice
<yofel> ah, most of them kde ^^
<yofel> reto`: yup, great, isn't it :D
<BUGabundo> yofel: +1
<BUGabundo> I'm purging all xul and all Firefox I have!
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<yofel> huh? what happend?
<BUGabundo> trying to fix this damn crashs and lost tabs
<BUGabundo> I close pages, and tabs remain
<yofel> o.O
<BUGabundo> also removing ALL usplash!
<BUGabundo> lets see if grub2 now tries to use it AHAHAH
<charlie-tca> good luck with that one
<yofel> I would remove it if ubuntu-desktop wouldn't depend on it :/
<reto`> BUGabundo: what crashes you hav?
<BUGabundo> reto`: way too many to enumerate now
<BUGabundo> I'll be leaving in a few min
<charlie-tca> You don't need the desktop package anyway until you upgrade from karmic to ??
<reto`> BUGabundo: random log out when using the keyboard?
<BUGabundo> yofel: you still have ubuntu-desktop ? lol
<BUGabundo> reto`: not me. never got loggout
<reto`> BUGabundo: I had that problem... comes from gdm... the fixed gdm and now that's ok
<reto`> installed
<billybigrigger> howdy all
<yofel> ... I would like to know who's reponsible for acpi on eeePCs so I could hit him, who would start charging a battery that's 99% charged o.O
<billybigrigger> hehe
<billybigrigger> did you figure out your pan problem yofel ?
<yofel> billybigrigger: nope, and I somehow think both issues are related...
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> not knowing much about acpi here
<yofel> well, I don't care that much about the fan. It's quite silent and it's not like I would save that much power by turning it off.
<yofel> The battery charging issue is more of a problem, since it reduces battery life :(
<billybigrigger> the fact of your fan running slow could start giving you heat issues
<billybigrigger> specially in a laptop where cooling design is not that great to begin with
<billybigrigger> and yeah, i can see the frustration on the battery, maybe run it without the battery plugged into the wall while your sitting at home? just until you figure out the problem
<yofel> hm, good idea, i'll do that for now
<veck> any way to install the nvidia 185.18.14 drivers from the terminal?
<billybigrigger> install nvidia-glx-180
<billybigrigger> ?
<yofel> veck: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 should do it
<veck> ty much
<BUGabundo> boas tardes
<billybigrigger> veck, what does apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180 say?
<veck> billybigrigger: nvidia-glx-180:
<veck>   Installed: (none)
<veck>   Candidate: 185.18.14-0ubuntu3
<veck>   Version table:
<veck>      185.18.14-0ubuntu3 0
<veck>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/restricted Packages
<BUGabundo> WOOT
<billybigrigger> there ya go
<BUGabundo> got read of those darn usplash
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, howdy
<veck> sry shouldve pastebinned it
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger:  I unistalled all usplash  I had
<BUGabundo> eheh
<billybigrigger> veck, just the installed/candidate was all i was after
<BUGabundo> and funny thing, boot seemed faster
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, chart it
<BUGabundo> !pastebin > veck
<ubottu> veck, please see my private message
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: I have all my charts since hardy
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> let me upload this one
<veck> read the text i said im sorry!
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart/
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: It has always been faster to boot without the usplash, I think
<BUGabundo> but I never use them. I removed it from grub
<BUGabundo> now grub2 forced it, and I saw no easy way to un-splash
<BUGabundo> uninstalling was one way
<BUGabundo> and it seemed faster
<charlie-tca> ahh
<billybigrigger> i dont see one for 7/11
<BUGabundo> but I'm uploading last two days
<BUGabundo> so will see numbers and not _feelings_ In a bit
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: calm down eheh
<veck> billybigrigger: here is what happens when i type sudo apy-get install nvidia-glx-180 http://pastebin.com/mf401af7
<BUGabundo> veck: apy or apt?
<veck> BUGabundo: dude your annoying do you not ever do anything wrong or do you just like corrcting ppl?
<BUGabundo> veck: you have synaptic opened
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> or some other apt running
<BUGabundo> veck: can't you take a joke? if not you will also gladly join my ignore list :\
 * charlie-tca agrees with BUGabundo. Synaptic or aptitude is running also
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I really dislike ppl complaining and not enjoying all our help :(
<billybigrigger> veck, pretty ballsy to come in here asking for help and ragging on the people who are helping you
<BUGabundo> don't want to sound like the #pidgin devs, but sometimes user support _sucks_
<charlie-tca> Now that we have that out of our systems,
<charlie-tca> veck: did you find the open app?
<BUGabundo> we spend so much energy on providing help, and this is what we get :(
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: dropped to 2G. so upload will take a bit longer
<charlie-tca> I know, I know
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, 1:37 to boot!!!! :O
<charlie-tca> and then we go through it all over again, too!
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: that's PAST GDM
<billybigrigger> ahhh
<BUGabundo> I've hacked my bootchart for it to mesure extra stuf
<billybigrigger> so whats grub to gdm then?
<BUGabundo> but yeah, takes me a while until I can actually *use* my laptop. that's why I hate to reboot
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: check the chart! you see when gdm starts
<charlie-tca> I autoboot my desktops at 5:30 am so I don't have to wait when I get up
<billybigrigger> ~27s?
<billybigrigger> charlie-tca is a thinker
<billybigrigger> haha
<BUGabundo> opps. we scared him way !
<charlie-tca> well, crap
<derekS> he guys, my sound card in karmic is making a popping sound which is driving me CRAZY. I know it has to do with the power savings, but is there a way to turn this off?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I want to AUTO login! gdm won't let me do it
<charlie-tca> I want to know if it worked or not
<derekS> i already submitted this to launchpad
<charlie-tca> Heh, I know
 * BUGabundo charlie-tca is a energy spender! :(
<charlie-tca> I had it when I upgraded, and it stayed
<charlie-tca> Now I can't not autologin
<BUGabundo> derekS: can you please install pavucontrol
<BUGabundo> and check if it is not above 100% ?
<BUGabundo> derekS: are there any power savings settings in karmic? mine are all brojne
<BUGabundo> not even battery indicator is working
<derekS> BUGabundo: there shouldn't be, its a desktop
<BUGabundo> hey akgraner
<BUGabundo> "(08:25:25 PM) derekS: I know it has to do with the power savings, "
<derekS> BUGabundo: what shouldn't be above 100%? my output devices are at 100%
<BUGabundo> derekS: acording to pavucontrol ?
<BUGabundo> cause mine usually go up as high as 140%
<derekS> BUGabundo: there was a i read saying the popping is a result of them putting the soundcard to sleep
<derekS> BUGabundo: yeah in pavucontrol
<derekS> its actually at 93%
<billybigrigger> mine max out @ 100% in pavucontrol
<BUGabundo> derekS: ok. then there isn't much I can help you !
<BUGabundo> derekS: please join #ubuntu-audio-help, ping dtchen and wait for him to come back
<derekS> BUGabundo: es of 5/26 I get a popping sound when ever the sound card is initialized or shuts down. I haven't had the problem before and my sound works okay. I am using a NVidia sound card (HDA NVidia) Conexant analog. All sound preferences set to auto detect. I get this pop sound even when sound is muted. What is the next step in stopping it from happening? I am using PA 0.9.15
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: lucky you!
<derekS> Thank you in advance.
<derekS> err
<derekS> sorry
<derekS> BUGabundo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1173122.html
<derekS> will join there
<billybigrigger> man i love minefield
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: upload almost done
<BUGabundo> eheh
<billybigrigger> blows ff 3.0 out of the water in startup time
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: is it working?
<billybigrigger> has been working here for me for almost a week
<BUGabundo> mine is gettign stupid and not closing tabs :(
<BUGabundo> started yesterday
<BUGabundo> mozillateam say its works ok for them
<billybigrigger> oh ya? no problems here
<BUGabundo> :(
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<BUGabundo> I purged it and reinstalled
<BUGabundo> no change
<billybigrigger> start a new profile?
<BUGabundo> even happens in safe mode
<billybigrigger> then copy your bookmarks/preferences over to the new profile and delete the old on
<billybigrigger> one
<BUGabundo> so its not a profile thingy
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> its just a BUGabundo thingy
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, how slow are your uploads? or how huge are your chart.png's :P
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: bootchart upload done!
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: I still have a 147MiBs queue uploading
<BUGabundo> and I'm rsyncing daily isos
<BUGabundo> *over* 3G ehehe
<billybigrigger> 7/11-2?
<BUGabundo> 45.1kB/s up right now
<billybigrigger> ouch
<billybigrigger> :P
<BUGabundo> 200KB/s down
<billybigrigger> :(
<BUGabundo> see any speed change?
<billybigrigger> i don't want to tell you mine :P
<billybigrigger> 2mb down/120k up :P
<billybigrigger> looking now
<BUGabundo> but that's mega bits! I talking in bytes/sec
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj
<billybigrigger> looks the same
<BluesKaj> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> so it was just a _feeling_
<BUGabundo> eheh
<billybigrigger> well i get ~1950kb/s down, and 120kb/sec up
<billybigrigger> unless im looking at the charts wrong
<billybigrigger> but it looks like gdm kicks in ~27s both times
<billybigrigger> be back in 30, need to get that lawn mowed before the rain comes
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<BluesKaj> my neighbour is running his wifi unsecured ...warned him about it . Then he asked : "if other ppl use my connection will it slow down ?"   DUH!  :)
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<yofel> not that my 2 neighbours that use WEP are better :P
<BUGabundo> great finish rsyincing x64 and x86 daily images
<BluesKaj> have fun billybigrigger ..I just got mine done
<BUGabundo> now I just have to wait for new 1.5TiB disk to do a fresh install
<charlie-tca> w00t
<charlie-tca> Should be a warning for karmic: Gnumeric is broken, your data is still there, but you can't see it
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, how's amarok coming along ...still broken on the new kernel ?
<BluesKaj> thank god for VLC :)
<BUGabundo> I don't use amarok
<BUGabundo> I've got vlc 1.0 from a PPA
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BluesKaj> yup, c-korn
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> you know him?
<veck> just wanted to say thank's to the ppl who helped me install my nvidea driver !
<BluesKaj> nope, dunno c-korn
<veck> it is compiled and working fine now thnx again
<BluesKaj> which driver , veck ?
<veck> BluesKaj:  nvidia-glx-180
<BUGabundo> veck: great!
<BluesKaj> no need to compile that one , just sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-180
<veck> BUGabundo: thank you to didnt mean to piz anyone off!
<veck> BluesKaj: yeah it compiled itself with all patches and stuff
<BUGabundo> veck: np
<veck> BUGabundo: I am trying to learn linux but I am still a novice user
 * BluesKaj scratches his head ..
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: nvm
<BUGabundo> do you guys remember nol? this doesn't work for me :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7594743&postcount=331
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, his help didn't really fix my webcam either
<billybigrigger> i use a different driver altogether
<BUGabundo> I know
<Sarvatt> billybigrigger: some progress! webcam modules are loading fine now here, but theres no /dev/video0 being created
<BUGabundo> im trying  sudo depmod -a          /lib/modules/$(uname  -r)/kernel/drivers/media/video but its not working cross-reboot
<BUGabundo> :(
 * BluesKaj watches the thunderheads build in the NE
<yofel> wow, a few days ago I had a system load of ~780, now my system is topping it by far: load average: 2586.16, 2586.17, 2586.17
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, sudo depmod -a /lib/modules/2.6.31-2-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/ does nothing for me
<BUGabundo> yofel: *that's* impossible values!
<Tekno>  
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: did you reboot?
<billybigrigger> no
<BUGabundo> Tekno:
<yofel> BUGabundo: *that* I know, but thats what it says!
<BUGabundo> yofel: *where* does it say that?
<yofel> BUGabundo: http://imagebin.ca/view/scfzthV.html
<yofel> and it's not a top issue since /proc/loadavg reports the same
<BUGabundo> LOL
<billybigrigger> top - 14:38:48 up  2:06,  2 users,  load average: 0.32, 0.24, 0.12
<BUGabundo> $ w 21:39:44 up  1:47,  5 users,  load average: 0.36, 0.65, 0.71
<BUGabundo> but if I let my CPU on ondemand it goes up to 2.4GHz
<BUGabundo> and won't come down
<BUGabundo> very stupid since I don't have any load :x
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, reboot needed after that depmod line?
<BUGabundo> dunno
<BUGabundo> I just want my webcam to work
<BUGabundo> and I really don't want to reboot :(
<billybigrigger> i thought you had it running?
<billybigrigger> you using daily kernel?
<BUGabundo> no
<billybigrigger> what broke it then?
<BUGabundo> ah??
<BUGabundo> noting brake it
<BUGabundo> but it seems it won't resist to reboot :(
<billybigrigger> oh
<BUGabundo> can't I just LOAD it ???
<billybigrigger> how do i compile a daily kernel after installing the headers/source
<billybigrigger> ?
<billybigrigger> or create the linux image
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, im pretty sure my webcam modules always loaded, and i have a /dev/video0, just garbled image
<billybigrigger> http://imagebin.ca/view/h_w6RVpo.html
<BUGabundo> I have no /dev/video :(
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.ca/1491999
<BUGabundo>  lsmod | grep video | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/215736/
<Sarvatt> ah, they werent loading at all for me and i was getting flooded with usb errors
<billybigrigger> so what error do you get from syslog when you load up cheese?
<Sarvatt> but now thats fixed, but i dont have a /dev/video0
<billybigrigger> does your webcam's light go on?
<billybigrigger> oh
<billybigrigger> so cheese complains of no video devices now
<billybigrigger> ?
<Sarvatt> ERROR opening V4L interface: No such file or directory  in lucview
<Sarvatt> cheese: ../../src/xcb_io.c:242: process_responses: Assertion `(((long) (dpy->last_request_read) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed.
<Sarvatt> Aborted
<Sarvatt> in cheese
<BUGabundo> cheese is very sensible to bad drivers
<billybigrigger> do we have any other webcam apps to use besides cheese?
<billybigrigger> i've never looked for any
<billybigrigger> cheese usually worked fine, so i had no need
<BUGabundo> camonara
<BUGabundo> and I use CLI
<BUGabundo> gst-launch-0.10 v4l2src ! ffmpegcolorspace ! videoscale ! video/x-raw-rgb, width=800, height=600 ! pngenc compression-level=9 ! filesink location=foo.png
<billybigrigger> well the chances of mine working in anything is pretty slim
<afv> i'm having that problem with cheese too. it was working.. like.. 2 days ago..
<afv> it does open, the webcam light goes on, then crashes (before showing any picture)
<afv> $ cheese
<afv> (cheese:23147): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_util_uint64_scale_int: assertion `denom > 0' failed
<afv> cheese: ../../src/xcb_io.c:242: process_responses: Assertion `(((long) (dpy->last_request_read) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed.
<afv> Aborted
<BUGabundo> afv: try $ gst-launch-0.10 v4l2src ! ffmpegcolorspace ! videoscale ! video/x-raw-rgb, width=800, height=600 ! pngenc compression-level=9 ! filesink location=foo.png
<afv> it saved the picture
<afv> with some errors on the console
<afv> webcam is working fine with aMSN, for example
 * BUGabundo ok I'm getting my self an ice cream. back in a few minutes
<afv> BUGabundo, http://pastebin.com/d1e5578e1
<billybigrigger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/215755/
<derekS> is totem-gstreamer broken for anyone else? it will start, but it won't play
<billybigrigger> damn, make errors trying to compile custom kernel :(
<billybigrigger> i was hoping maybe a daily kernel would get this webcam working
<charlie-tca> derekS: yes, as of yesterday when I found it
<derekS> charlie-tca: so it doesn't work for you either :) great!
<billybigrigger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/215764/
<billybigrigger> anyone know how to fix that error?
<veck> wow im loving the progress of 9.10
<Q-FUNK> yeah, it's shaping up quite nicely
<Q-FUNK> although it has to be said that the new GDM is horrible
<veck> my biggest problem is withthe grub loader
<veck> get the --no-floppy every time it updates
<Wicla> try reinstalling grub into mbr veck
<veck> ok ill try that thnx
<billybigrigger> check out my wiki page
<billybigrigger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#--no-floppy
<billybigrigger> lots of good grub2 junk
<Wicla> that only solves it temporarily until grub entries gets updated again
<veck> Wicla: does that erase the normal boot-sector used by an OS
<veck> Wicla: no biggy i dont mind editing grub it gives me something to do
<veck> Wicla: I am legally blind and sit here all day on linux
<Wicla> yes it writes itself into mbr. It solved that problem for me atleast. Had an older version of grub written into mbr. grub-install installs the latest
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-12
 * billybigrigger just booted into his first compiled kernel
<billybigrigger> muahaha
<m3ga> it seems that the .xsession file is no longer read during login. any way to fix that?
<billybigrigger> its a known gdm bug
<rski> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux "withou cd"
<rski> does that work for jaunty?
<rski> to upgrade to karmic
<Twigathy> rski: well... it wouldn't really be an upgrade... you'd have a whole new [blank] system after debootstrapping and fiddling with the bootloader ;)
<rski> dosen't matter
<charlie-tca__> Why not upgrade using the procedure here: Alpha 2 Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2
<rski> then it won't use ext4
<charlie-tca__> true
<BUGabundo> what about ext4????
<rski> what about random loose questions!?!
<BUGabundo> "(12:37:07 AM) rski: then it won't use ext4"
<rski> yea i know what i said
<rski> what is your question
<rski> i'm only guessing that from the multiple questinmarks thou.
<BUGabundo> rski: do you want ext4?
<rski> yes
<rski> what is your suggestion?
<BUGabundo> on a clean install or upgrade?
<rski> now you're confusing me again
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> see why I'm confused by _your_ questions ?
<rski> no
<rski> and i dont you think you want to explain it either
<BUGabundo> I want
<rski> ok go ahaed
<BUGabundo> but I need to understand you first
<rski> understand what
<BUGabundo> so I don't provide you with incorrect info
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> lets start ove
<BUGabundo> ------------------------------------------------------------------ delete here --------------------------------------------------------------
<BUGabundo> hi rski.
<BUGabundo> what can we do to help you tonight?
<BUGabundo> :)
<rski> 01:34 < rski> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux "withou cd"
<rski> 01:35 < rski> does that work for jaunty?
<rski> 01:35 < rski> to upgrade to karmic
<BUGabundo> to upgrade use $ update-manager -d
<rski> then it wont have ext4
<rski> so no
<rski> i don't want that
<billybigrigger> you can convert ext3 to ext4 iirc
<rski> but i guess you missed that
<BUGabundo> rski: as billybigrigger said, you can convert ext3 to ext4
<Sarvatt> e4defrag works on 2.6.31 now too to convert things to using extents
<BUGabundo> e4d ??
<BUGabundo> is that the python script Sarvatt, some one was working on a few weeks back?
<rski> i love how common it is not to answear the actual question on freenode
<rski> but to provide a suggestion for something else instead
<BUGabundo> rski: I'm telling you the best way AFAIK
<BUGabundo> take it or leave it....
<afv> the answer was implied
<BUGabundo> no one will force you to use anything here
<afv> short: no. you won't have ext4
<BUGabundo> you came here asking for advice, we provided it
<rski> i asked a question
<rski> i didin't get what i wanted
<rski> so no you didn't provide for my POV
<rski> from*
<BUGabundo> I want the EuroMilions numbers, can you give them to me ? :p
<rski> this is #crystalball
<billybigrigger> while your at it, i'll take the winning 649 numbers
<Sarvatt> nope its not a python script BUGabundo
<afv> lol
<danbhfive> rski: I think the confusion is that you asked for a way to upgrade, when in truth, you were asking how to do a clean install.  On top of that, there is another way to get ext4 than a clean install...
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: then I must be confuding it with another project
<rski> danbhfive: what? are you kidding me
<rski> i asked if a specific way to upgrade worked
<BUGabundo> danbhfive: when did rski asked for a clean install?
<rski> so much bs going on right now
<billybigrigger> update-manager -d for upgrade
<billybigrigger> then convert ext3 to ext4
<billybigrigger> plain and simple
<Sarvatt> clean install is the only way you're getting to get a real ext4 partition, you can upgrade and manually convert things but it wont use all ext4 features
<danbhfive> well, the instructions you first posted were for a clean install, and then you complained about not wanting to do an upgrade...
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, true
<rski> read what i said again
<rski> and if something is not clear please ask me about it
<billybigrigger> <rski> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux "withou cd"
<billybigrigger> <rski> does that work for jaunty?
<billybigrigger> <rski> to upgrade to karmi
<billybigrigger> update-manager -d is the only way to upgrade to karmic
<billybigrigger> question answered
<Sarvatt> i think rski would rather have no responses at all
<Sarvatt> silly us :D
<rski> no it's NOT THE ONLY WAY.
<billybigrigger> no caps
<rski> but it's the recomended and prefered way
<billybigrigger> well then...leave it be
<billybigrigger> your question is answered
<rski> even it's from a jaunty>clean karmic it's an upgrade
<DanaG> no, that's incorrect semantics.
<afv> ?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: yeah not only way, but rski just replied to him self. so we can all go to bed now :)
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, 10-4
<DanaG> well, or if you stretch it,'
<BUGabundo> 1am
<afv> 1h03 :p
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, except i just fired up the bbq for burgers as its dinner time for me :P
<DanaG> you can say "in-place upgrade" versus "destructive upgrade".
<rski> my question is not answered
<rski> but you may think it is for sure
<DanaG> Even Microsoft calls an upgrade-in-place an upgrade, and a fresh install a "Custom" install.
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: I had no dinner. late lunch after longggg LUG
<billybigrigger> yes it is, get off this topic
<afv> rski, what do you want to do? upgrade or clean install?
<rski> i want to upgrade to karmic and get ext4 without using a CD or converting the FS to ext3>ext4
<rski> because i have no cd and dont want to be stuck if something goes wrong
<afv> that is not possible.
<BUGabundo> rski: do you have an USB stick ?
<rski> BUGabundo: no
<billybigrigger> rski, sol
<rski> afv: ok
<BUGabundo> humm
<rski> billybigrigger: what's sol
<afv> it is possible if you clean install (you can use a USB stick, as BUGabundo suggested)
<BUGabundo> afv and he said he has none
<DanaG> Why are you so against converting?
<afv> sorry, didn't read that
<rski> 02:04 < rski> because i have no cd and dont want to be stuck if something goes wrong
<BUGabundo> the only other way I see, it to extract squash fs from the image to disk and boot from there
<rski> why do people only read parts of what i say
<rski> :)
<DanaG> Well, you won't be able to do a FRESH install then, EITHER.
<DanaG> SO it's a moot point.
<Sarvatt> a chroot is using the file system from before, you arent going to automatically get switched to ext4. if you want ext4 you can either clean install karmic or you can "upgrade" from jaunty to karmic the way people have said and manually convert your partition to ext4 afterwards but you wont get all the features of ext4 doing it that way
<BUGabundo> DanaG: he actually can
<BUGabundo> guy calm *ALL* down
<DanaG> If that's debootstrap, the last time I checked, it didn't offer Karmic.
<BUGabundo> the only other way I see, it to extract squash fs from the image to disk and boot from there
<DanaG> ugh, stupid whatever-it-is... I double-click a video file, it doesn't open.
<DanaG> oh, durh, missing gmplayer.  Doh.
<BUGabundo> aahah
<BUGabundo> rski: would that work for you ?
<Sarvatt> creating a new ext4 partition and installing karmic onto there would probably be the best bet
<afv> BUGabundo, is that the first 'thing' from the link he gave?
<BUGabundo> no ide
<BUGabundo> haven't opened it
<BUGabundo> my FF is guud as dead :(
<afv> 3.5?
<afv> how can a product with so many bugs come final? :x
<rski> ask microsoft
<afv> yes.. but ff is not from microsoft.. :p
<BUGabundo> 3.6
<afv> did try 3.6 but some extensions didn't work.. like "tab tree style"..
<afv> or "tree style tab" :p
<BUGabundo> most of mine work, and I have more the most of you guys combined :)
<afv> and when i came back to 3.5 it was all messed up :|
<BUGabundo> but yesterday it started to acting up
<BUGabundo> links open in new windows
<BUGabundo> tabs won't close
<BUGabundo> several crashes starting it :(
<afv> tabs weren't closing too.. iirc..
<Sarvatt> bugabundo: try disabling video acceleration in flash
<rski> wow they already releasd 3.6?
<Sarvatt> theres a problem with flash video acceleration with nvidia binary drivers
<afv> Sarvatt, i've done that, in 3.5, and i still have a lots of crashes (not in video fullscreen)
<BUGabundo> rski: alpha1
<Sarvatt> ahh darn
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: flash ? I didn't even opened a flash vid yet!
<afv> after visiting sites with some flash.. just banners.. i close the tab and bang.. seg fault
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I get a very easy to reproduce crash on firefox startup, on a clean boot
<BUGabundo> asac knows about it, and has no idea what causes it :(
<afv> [off-topic] BUGabundo, from what city are you?
<afv> lol
<afv> <afv> [off-topic] BUGabundo, from what city are you?
<BUGabundo> afv: Gondomar
<afv> Aveiro here :p
<BUGabundo> darn #g modem
<BUGabundo> how nice
<BUGabundo> join #ubuntu-pt
<karma> im glad you chose my nick for the next relase
<BUGabundo> karma: ahaahahahahaahahahah
<afv> :D
<karma> im on JJ but i have to go down to 8.10 because
<karma> mounting of usb devices just doesnt occur automatically in 9.04
<DanaG> oh yeah, last time I checked, ubufox broke stuff very badly.
<karma> im kind of hoping someone will realize what is wrong and fix it for the karmic koala ;)
<BUGabundo> DanaG: known
<karma> hmmm'
<karma> the forums are telling me the porblem is the lact of usb_storage in /etc/modules
<karma> let me see
<karma> ll wow
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, can you confirm in gnome-do's preferences, going to the appearance tab, and scrolling down on the docklet's list is messed up?
<BUGabundo> checking
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: I can not. WFM
<billybigrigger> wfm?
<BUGabundo> Works For Me
<billybigrigger> ahh
<billybigrigger> mmm
<billybigrigger> weird
<billybigrigger> Installed: 0.8.2+dfsg-0~9.10~ppa1
<billybigrigger> ?
<cdm10> what's the name of the user-switcher applet? it's not FUSA any more...
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, ???? ^^^
<BUGabundo> no idea
<Sarvatt> gdm-user-switch-applet
<billybigrigger> gnome-do version i mean :)
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.8.2+dfsg-0~9.10~ppa1
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> well can you tell me is there a show desktop docklet?
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I just say one word: sucks
<cdm10> Sarvatt: whta package is it in?
<billybigrigger> i just realised its hard to get to desktop when you have a bunch of windows maximized :P
<Sarvatt> gdm
<cdm10> Sarvatt: alright.
<Sarvatt> /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-user-switch-applet
<cdm10> it seems they've adopted some GDM stuff from... Fedora, I think?
<Sarvatt> more like they upgraded GDM in general
<cdm10> is there any way to change the greeter settings now?
<Sarvatt> we could be stuck on a 1.5 year old GDM and still have fast-user-switch-applet I guess as an alternative :D
 * afv is Away, Reason: ( tired ) | Since: ( Sunday, July 12, 2009. 02:04:30 )
<cdm10> !away | afv
<ubottu> afv: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<cdm10> er, rather
<cdm10> !away > afv
<ubottu> afv, please see my private message
<afv> i did use /away <reason>   -_-
<cdm10> Sarvatt: There's a user switcher applet in the new GDM, but is there any way to change settings? I don't see a GUI configurator anywhere.
<cdm10> afv: I guess your client likes to broadcast it... which isn't well-liked.
<Sarvatt> i dont think so yet, it just got upgraded a few days ago and is still rough around the edges
<afv> i'm trying to disable it ;)
<cdm10> Sarvatt: oh, yuck. I hope we have SOMETHING by release...
<BUGabundo> !language > cdm10
<ubottu> cdm10, please see my private message
<Sarvatt> theres 3 months still, i'm sure there will be :D
<cdm10> BUGabundo: you don't like the word yuck?
<BUGabundo> ohh it was yuck
<cdm10> ha :)
<BUGabundo> okkkk clear sign I must got to bed
<Sarvatt> lol
<BUGabundo> nvm me
<Sarvatt> !language > BUGabundo
<ubottu> BUGabundo, please see my private message
<Sarvatt> he said yuck!
<BUGabundo> I only have _halt_ an eye opened
<afv> ok, it was from xlack. "/xsa off" disabled channel announcement. sorry :)
<billybigrigger> muahaha
<billybigrigger> poor bugabundo
<cdm10> hmm, are we ending up with packagekit in Karmic?
<billybigrigger> cdm10, i think so?
<cdm10> I'm not sure how I feel about that... my only experience with it is in Fedora, and I remember that their frontends are a bit confusing.
<billybigrigger> i don't know for sure
<billybigrigger> take a look at the packagekit screenshots
<billybigrigger> they look pretty simple to me
<cdm10> where?
<billybigrigger> although i use cli and apt-get
<billybigrigger> http://www.packagekit.org/pk-screenshots.html
<billybigrigger> :)
<cdm10> ...sorry, shoulda jfgi'd
<billybigrigger> it was a pretty easy google :)
<billybigrigger> jfgi'd?
<cdm10> i mean, with open-source projects, especially backend stuff, you don't expect it to be that simple!
<billybigrigger> haha whats that acronym for?
<DanaG> WTF is "HPLJ 10xx Replaced Paper"?
<DanaG> Unable to execute child process: "wish"
<billybigrigger> dunno
<billybigrigger> same here
<Sarvatt> i think it means sudo apt-get purge ufw cups-bsd cups-client foomatic-db-hpijs hpijs hplip libsane sane-utils splix xsane xsane-common brltty brltty-x11 cupsddk cupsddk-drivers cups-client cups-common cups-driver-gutenprint cups contact-lookup-applet transmission-common transmission-gtk gimp* python-cups python-brlapi python-cupshelpers min12xxw hplip-data ttf-arphic-uming ttf-sazanami-mincho libicu40 foomatic-db foomatic-db-engine foo
<Sarvatt> matic-filters gnome-games* libgutenprint2 gnome-orca openprinting* uno-libs3 system-config-printer-common system-config-printer-gnome apparmor apparmor-utils
<Sarvatt> oops minus transmission, thats from my livecd file removal script :)
<DanaG> I don't know about you, but I do use cups.
<DanaG> And glasses, too.  =þ
<DanaG> (oof!)
<DanaG> damn "extace" just segfaults
<DanaG> 0x00007ffff66daf33 in fftw_execute (p=0x0) at execute.c:24                   24	execute.c: No such file or directory.                       	in execute.c
<nhasian> hello everyone
<ripps> upstart still wants to remove startup-tasks, system-services, upstart-compat-sysv, and upstart-logd. Do I just wait, or is it okay to remove these?
<mr_spot_> it's ok, the new upstart provides all of those itself
<afv> hi. at nautilus shouldn't the "date modified" of a folder appear at the folder properties? i have to be on the 'previous' folder and change the view to "list view" to see that...
<billybigrigger> your question is a bit confusing
<billybigrigger> but i can see date modified in list view if thats what you mean
<afv> yes.. but what are the other ways to see the date modified?
<afv> with a file you just alt+enter and it's there.. modified and accessed dates..
<billybigrigger> list view is the only one i know of
<billybigrigger> icon/compact view don't show them
<afv> my question was why is it that with a file you can see it but with a folder you can't :p
<afv> (at properties)
<billybigrigger> you mean you can't seem date modified when you alt-enter?
<billybigrigger> i can see file properties in list view
<afv> yes
<afv> alt-enter
<billybigrigger> good question
<billybigrigger> file a bug? :P
<afv> i will. just a sec
<afv> have noticed that ages ago but now that i'm "organizing" some things on my disk it turns a bit annoying to have to switch views just to see the date modified of a folder :p
<nhasian> wow i just learned about apport
<billybigrigger> afv, i just run in list view all the time
<afv> how do you create folders?
<afv> any shortcut?
<afv> there's still no space for right clicking :(
<afv> billybigrigger, still there?
<billybigrigger> yeah
<afv> http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/2269/propertiesfileandfolder.png
<billybigrigger> \
<billybigrigger> i see what your saying
<billybigrigger> filed a bug?
<billybigrigger> or papercut maybe?
<afv> feature request
<afv> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=588346
<ubottu> Gnome bug 588346 in File Properties Dialog "There's no modified and accessed date on folder properties" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<afv> ubottu, good boy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good boy
<afv> :p
<billybigrigger> nice
<afv> lol, just noticed the modified date of the file at the screenhot!
<afv> 05:55:50
<afv> accessed*
<ripps> hmmm... I can't seem to get mecurial to work anymore. `hg pull` just causes the commandline to sit there and do nothing.
<afv> billybigrigger, lol.... now the size of a folder at "list view" is the number of files and to see the size in MB i have to do alt-enter..... :p
<afv> list view - size: 63 items
<afv> folder properties - contents: 142 items, totalling 29.1 MB
<afv> 63 items is the number of files+folders on the "first level"
<afv> (and nautilus just crashed now, emptying the trash.. yay :x)
<Ian_> afv: stop teasing nautilis!
<Ian_> -i+u
<afv> Ian_, i just want it better :p
<afv> just found another "bug".. oh well :x
<nhasian> so lsb_release doesnt work in ubuntu+1?
<bazhang> lsb_release -a ?
<nhasian> oh i have to put -a
<nhasian> no wonder it wasnt working for me
<bazhang> it works?
<nhasian> yeah it works if i put "lsb_release -a"
<bazhang> okay :)
<nhasian> but not if i only put "lsb_release"
<DrHalan1> hey is anyone having problems removing gnash?
<DrHalan1> im not able to remove it even with sudo apt-get -f remove :(
<Lademord> Hey, I just upgraded to karmic and finally - after ~3 years of anxious waiting - got native ALSA support of my X-Fi sound card! Totalübercool
<Lademord> I have a question about something else: How come Firefox 3.5 hasn't made it to the repos of karmic yet?
<chrisccoulson> DrHalan1: what error do you get??
<chrisccoulson> Lademord - ff3.5 is there already isn't it? just not default
<yofel> Lademord: it's there called firefox-3.5, the mozilla team hasn't yet changed the default browser
<Lademord> ah ok, cool. I'll install it right away!
<yofel> Lademord: you'll find it in the menu called 'Shiroteko Web Browser'
<Lademord> Also I think the banshee in the repos is still the old 1.4.3, but maybe they haven't changed to 1.5.0 because that one is still marketed as 'unstable'..
<DrHalan1> chrisccoulson: the pre-removal script returns error code 2
<Lademord> yofel, well that's not the most intuitive naming.. but thanks :)
<yofel> Lademord: that's his codename, he'll be called firefox once he's the default ;)
<DrHalan1> and the log says something like "error. no alternative for iceape-flashplugin"
<Lademord> phew, okay. For a moment I feared another Iceweasel...
<chrisccoulson> DrHalan1 - i don't see that error here
<DrHalan1> chrisccoulson: the error just occurs with mozilla-plugin-gnash the other ones will be removed just fine
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i didnt try that
<yofel> Lademord: OT: judging from 'Totalübercool': are you from germany?
<Lademord> yofel, nope, but (geographically) close: Denmark :)
<Lademord> I've been to Germany a lot, though
<Lademord> Btw, does anyone here know if Empathy has a 'Now playing' function like e.g. Emesene has?
<chrisccoulson> DrHalan1 - i can reproduce your issue
<chrisccoulson> i'll upload a fix for that in a minute
<tgpraveen> Lademord: not right n ow
<Lademord> damn
<Lademord> is there a bug report or something to look at to see if it is planned?
<tgpraveen> bug report yes
<tgpraveen> on telepathy bug zilla n freedesktop site
<tgpraveen> but it is low priority right now
<tgpraveen> and requieres many changes i think so devs not too intrested
<BUGabundo> olá e bom dia
<FFEMTcJ> Is it possible yet to upgrade a 9.04 to 9.10 or do you have to do a fresh install for that?
<BUGabundo> yes it is FFEMTcJ
<BUGabundo> you should know that by now
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: $ update-manager -d
<tgpraveen> karmic seems o be a version  that everyone should do a fresh install t\due to foundation level changes
<tgpraveen> eg grub2,ext4
<tgpraveen> i have been upgrading since hardy but now i think to remove the cruft i will
<tgpraveen> do fresh install
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: +100
<BUGabundo> I'll do my 1st fresh install this week
<BUGabundo> SO MANY THINGS BROKEN
<BUGabundo> !caps | BUGabundo
<ubottu> BUGabundo, please see my private message
<tgpraveen> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<BUGabundo> but what sucks, is that I know that after a clean install I won't get a much cleaner system, but OTOH ill loose *all* my settings that took *years* to fine tune :(
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: :)
<BUGabundo> I slapped my self already :)
<tgpraveen> yeah  i guess that is a sacrifice
<tgpraveen> yeah i saw that ltr
<tgpraveen> :-)
<pushrax> had anyone got fglrx running with karmic?
<amikrop> Hello. How can I set RapidSVN not to ask me my passphrase for my SSH key each time I want to SVN update?
<Lademord> wth, in karmic I only really have one issue: In movies in Totem and VLC everyone is blue! I think it must have something to do with codecs.
<Lademord> There are no problems on online videos like YouTube
<arand> Lademord: yup I've noticed that as well, though it was only mine that'd gone whacko, seems like some codec is effected, since some videos online which use the vlc plugin are also affected..
<Lademord> arand, in Totem it occurred after i installed the gstreamer0.10 ffmpeg plugin
<arand> Lademord: It's basically the red channel that's kaputt innit?
<Lademord> but if others are also affected then I'm sure the devs already know about it and are fixing it
<Lademord> arand, probably yeah
<yofel> Lademord: what does Totem use as Edit->Preferences-->Display->Hue ?
<yofel> the slider should be in the middle
<Lademord> The three first sliders are in the middle, the fourth is turned all the way down, yofel
<Lademord> (I'm on Danish interface so I dunno which one you are talking about)
<arand> Lademord: Old but related? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856388
<yofel> Lademord: congrats, you just got hit by the HUE bug :D - german: Farbton
<yofel> Lademord: set all sliders to middle
<Lademord> yofel, woohoo that fixed it!
<Lademord> Thanks :D
<Lademord> arand, try yofels advice :)
<Lademord> Then I'm off to watch some movies! :D
<arand> Lademord: will do, when I get the Karmic can fired up
<drs305> Anyone up for a Grub2 discussion?
 * penguin42 is glad that gtk2+ bug got fixed - karmic actually feels a lot better now ; and snappy!
<Sarvatt_> which one? windows without a size column visible crashing file chooser?
<penguin42> there was a gtk2+ bug crashing LOTS of apps on 64bit; made it unusable for about 2 weeks
<penguin42> Sarvatt_: Bug 391398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391398 in gtk+2.0 "Applications segfault with gtk+ version 2.17.2 when selecting listbox values" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391398
<Sarvatt_> ah yea same bug, i was excited to see it was finally remembering sort settings after years of that bugging me but there were a ton of fix commits right after the tagged release
<penguin42> I think it feels snappy as well - I'm not sure but I think the client side windows stuff is in this gtk version and I wonder if that's why it feels faster
<Zorael^2> Is it just me or does the Karmic Xorg ignore font order definitions in .fonts.conf?
<Sarvatt_> yep    <const>hintslight</const> in mine but its set on full and stays on full
<Zorael^2> Sarvatt_: for me other options work (bitmap toggling, at the very least)
<Zorael^2> but I can't tweak which fonts I prefer in "serif", "sans-serif" and "monospace", which I'd *very* much like to do
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<penguin42> Hi
<charlie-tca> Hello, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> looking for an appto find  hidden URLs in website flash players..some sites aren't publishing streaming URLs anymore trying to keep surfers on their site to increase advert revenue
<BluesKaj> hi charlie-tca
<penguin42> can't you find it on the page info on firefox?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, the document source shows a url , but it's not playable in vlc
<penguin42> ah
<BluesKaj> don't want to hang around a website if I can just place the stream url in the net radio playlist
<penguin42> nod
<BluesKaj> amarok is broken , so I switched to vlc . I'm starting to appreciate vlc's versatility more and more as i use it
<reto`>  
<reto`> BluesKaj: it also works very good on streaming with the plugin
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I tend to use Rythmbox for audio playback normally; and mplayer for streams I've downloaded for one play
<BluesKaj> reto`, plugin ?
 * penguin42 wishes the Hibernate button wouldn't move on each release
<BluesKaj> I have some 30 net radio stations in my playlist of various genres for differnt kinds of music ,news and commentary.
<penguin42> can anyone explain to me what chipccard is for and specifically why it has to exist on my machine without any smartcards?
<reto`> penguin42: where do see that chipcard?
<penguin42> reto' Top0
<penguin42> Top
<penguin42> chipcardd4
<BUGabundo> penguin42: most kernel modules have been complied into to the kernel to speed up boot
<BUGabundo> so you may see stuff I don't use or have
<penguin42> BUGabundo: This isn't a kernel module - this is a userland process
<BUGabundo> just to help out all that _might_ have it
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> since you mentions top
<penguin42>  /usr/sbin/chipcardd4
<charlie-tca> penguin42: If you find out, I would also like to know
<reto`> penguin42: maybe the chip is integrated and detected but you don't have a reader?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: just got you another xubuntu karmic user
<BUGabundo> on a VM dough
<charlie-tca> Great!
<charlie-tca> We will take any, on hardware or VM
<charlie-tca> Is he using it in English or local language?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Well it seems to be part of libchipcard-tools - and it seems I can remove it without removing anything that has a dependency on it
<charlie-tca> reto`: I have no reader and have the same thing
<charlie-tca> penguin42: But why should you have to remove it?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: I agree, you'd think it would be glued into HA or something so it only starts if you plug a card in
<yofel> penguin42: maybe it was installed as a recommend by another package in that case
<reto`> how about that: on my HP mini with the new kernel cpufreq is detected but it doesn't seem to work... I would say it's stuck on a certain freq... it even display freq changes but I can't get it to work at full speed
<charlie-tca> yofel: It is part of the initial installation
<penguin42> I wonder if it used to be a dependency on a previous revision - but there again you would have thought autoremove would have cleaned it up
<yofel> charlie-tca: huh? It's not installed here, and I didn't go around randomly removing packages
<penguin42> yofel: Are you on a fresh KK install on an upgrade?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: english
<yofel> penguin42: alpha2 with updates
<yofel> the live images didn't work when I reinstalled a few days ago
<charlie-tca> yeah, images have not been good this time around
<yofel> I mean the daily images
<BUGabundo> penguin42: i   libchipcardc2 Recommends libchipcard-tools
<penguin42> yofel: I suspect it came in from a previous version - this machine started on Intrepid (or earlier?)
<charlie-tca> yofel: look for libchipcardc2
<charlie-tca> I got 4 different items installed for it
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Hmm so it does, I seem to be able to remove that - I suspect there's a whole recommends chain that pulled it in
<yofel> charlie-tca: I don't have any rdepends of the libchipcard-tools installed
<charlie-tca> yofel: the only I seem able to find is the "hal" is a recommends for it
<charlie-tca> Got it. Appears to be gnucash pulling it in
<penguin42> oh I guess that's possible, I use gnucash as well
<BUGabundo> I don't use any more LOL
<charlie-tca> When it installs libaqhbci13, that pulls the libchipcard in with it
<BUGabundo> I just removed all libchipcard*
<BUGabundo> nothing else was removed
<BUGabundo> let me try autoremove
<BUGabundo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<charlie-tca> That is another sore point. I use gnucash, and have to have the banking apps with it. Even if they don't work for me
<penguin42> gnucash seems to work without the chipcard package
<penguin42> I haven't tried the banking stuff though
<charlie-tca> It figures. It is just some more to be removed by the user.
<penguin42> charlie-tca: I wouldn't mind about it being installed to be honest - I guess some set of bank users need it; but I do object to it eating my CPU if I don't have the hardware
<charlie-tca> bug report
<charlie-tca> It should not be active even if it is installed.
<penguin42> nod
<charlie-tca> Let me know the number, and I will confirm it
<BUGabundo> I'll sub too
<BUGabundo> not that I ever noticed it running :)
<BUGabundo> let me check janitor for cruft
<charlie-tca> I have only seen it in the log files, myself. But I don't look to see what is running very often
<BUGabundo> janitor will not remove anything :(
<BUGabundo> let me try gtkorphan
<BUGabundo> 12 packages
<penguin42> gtkorphan?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> quite a nice tool
<BUGabundo> I just have to run it many times/passes
<Laibsch> Anybody here running karmic?
<Laibsch> :-D
<penguin42> nod :-)
<yofel> yup :§
<Laibsch> Well, it was of course a rhetorical question
<BUGabundo> Laibsch: LOLOL almost everyone
<BUGabundo> even bots :p
<Laibsch> But I do have problems getting the Karmic kernel to boot properly (and a few other problems)
<Laibsch> It will hang when network is brought up
<Laibsch> Strangely enough, when I press Ctrl+Alt+Del to reboot the machine, it appears the hanging process is killed and the machine boots
<Laibsch> "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" will then again fail
<penguin42> Laibsch: Any errors?
<Laibsch> I don't have the exact error message handy right now for obvious reasons ;-)
<Laibsch> But I just wanted to ask if this sounds familiar to anyone
<Laibsch> or if there is something obvious to check
<penguin42> not seeing that here; what network card?
<Laibsch> Thinkpad X24 built-in.  I think it is an ee100
<Laibsch> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)
<penguin42> hmm mine is also a Pro/100 VE
<penguin42> although it claims to be rev 2 and doesn't list the 82801CAM number or the LOM
<Laibsch> I'll rip out my wireless card and try once more a little later
<Laibsch> I guess that unless I boot with the Karmic kernel, I won't have virtual terminals at all, will I
<penguin42> why?
<Laibsch> I deduced that from two facts
<Laibsch> 1) I don't have any right now ;-) while running Jaunty kernel
<penguin42> you booted it with an old kernel and didn't get any?
<Laibsch> 2) http://www.workswithu.com/2009/02/22/ubuntu-910-better-or-just-better-looking/: "taking advantage of kernel mode setting to make the boot process and virtual terminals shinier and snappier"
<Laibsch> No, I don't have any VT to log in to while booted with a Jaunty kernel
<Laibsch> the latest Jaunty kernel
<penguin42> I did like the stripey/sunburst wallpaper
<penguin42> does anyone understand details of the kernel mode setting stuff? My external monitor doesn't do EDID and I've had an X config for ages that just sets the monitor ranges and adds a mode - but I'm wondering if that's the right way these days? Should I be telling KMS about it and just let X figure it all out?
<Laibsch> If it still works, why bother?
<Laibsch> I think X is so fluid these days that you never know how you'll be supposed to configure stuff in three months' time
<penguin42> I suspect it would be better to lose the X config file since I'm really only tweaking the monitor res
<Laibsch> -> if it works, don't tough it until it breaks ;-)
<penguin42> well yeh
<Kovert> I have  result from APt that I don not know how to correct can some one help? http://pastebin.com/d206426e
<Sarvatt_> Kovert: did you cancel an upgrade in the middle of installing before or something?
<BUGabundo> Laibsch: do you have any VGA options on the grub stanza?
<penguin42> Kovert: I'd suggest trying an apt-get install -f     it fixes a lot of screw ups like that
<Sarvatt_> Kovert: try sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Kovert> will do
<Sarvatt_> Laibsch: you want to boot with i915.modeset=0 added to grub if you do use the karmic kernel on stock jaunty X
<BluesKaj> Kovert, did you add this repository for your sources.list from here ?  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Sarvatt_> UXA had way too many problems back in jaunty
<Sarvatt_> even with x-updates
<penguin42> Sarvatt_: Still been a bit flaky on Karmic so far - although getting better; I had some quite memorable X crashes over the last few weeks
<Sarvatt_> and you can only use UXA with KMS, which the karmic kernel has enabled by default
<Kovert> BluesKaj: no i did not
<BUGabundo> penguin42: aptitude safe-upgrade OR full-upgrade are better then apt-get -f
<BluesKaj> Kovert,  looks like these repos might work
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Hm OK - I normally stick with apt-get rather than aptitude; I really don't get on too well with aptitude
<Sarvatt_> why? he has the karmic xserver-xorg-video-intel already
<Sarvatt_> i deleted git20090702 0ubuntu1 version from x-updates when that package got pulled into karmic directly
<BluesKaj> Sarvatt_, well, is it working for him ?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: I was the same thing! apt-get for ever... until I was caught on KDE dependecy hell
<Sarvatt_> nothing will get installed if he adds the PPA, a postinst script got corrupted somehow and he needs to reinstall it
<Laibsch> Sarvatt: I'm on Karmic
<Laibsch> And I don't have an i915 chip
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I mean for a start why did they give it such a long unspellable name!
<Sarvatt_> i915 is the name of the module for all intel video, and sorry I thought you were on jaunty because you mentioned booting the jaunty kernel, my mistake
<BUGabundo> ahahhaah
<BUGabundo> penguin42: I find it short (with autocomplete) then apt*-*get
<penguin42> BUGabundo: You do wonder why they didn't just call it apt
<Laibsch> BUGabundo: There is only "## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5" in menu.lst (still using grub, not grub2).  I don't think that line has any effect
<BUGabundo> cause apt is a totally diff thing
<BUGabundo> Laibsch: thats a known bug with karmic kernels
<Sarvatt_> you're thinking nvidia BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> if you use VGA=XXX it won't show TTY
 * BUGabundo foundly remembers gutsy intel xorg bugs :)
<yofel> BUGabundo: I do get tty with nvidia and vga=xxx by using vesafb
<Laibsch> BUGabundo: Do you happen to have a bug number?
<Sarvatt_> oh i can see that happening, it using another fb instead of fbcon when you do that
<BUGabundo> Laibsch: not at hand
<Laibsch> BUGabundo: I don't think it's the bug you're thinking about
<BUGabundo> yofel: I don't on kernel .30 and 31-1
<BUGabundo> haven't tried on 31.2
<Laibsch> That line is a comment on how to use defoptions in menu.lst.  An example.
<Laibsch> BUGabundo: grep for it in your menu.lst, you'll likely have it, too
<BUGabundo> Laibsch: no. that's what will be added to the stanza once grub is updated!
<BUGabundo> its an option not a comment
<Laibsch> no, it won't
<BUGabundo> a comment as TWO ##
<Sarvatt_> why are you using VGA= at all with KMS?
<Laibsch> it does have two ## and it has an e.g., too
<BUGabundo> I'm not, any longet
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt this system came from JJ
<Laibsch> BUGabundo: look at it again
<Laibsch> it's an example
<yoasif> BUGabundo, hey
<BUGabundo> Laibsch: yes ## is an example
<Laibsch> as I said
<Laibsch> so, it's not the bug you were thinking of
<Laibsch> although I would have liked that better ;-)
<Sarvatt_> he's right though, you shouldnt be adding VGA=xxx to your boot options, you use inteldrmfb which uses fbcon in KMS not a VGA console
<Laibsch> what?
<Laibsch> Sarvatt: Are you talking to me?
<Sarvatt_> yes
<Sarvatt_> vga=xxx is for vesafb
<Laibsch> you seriously need to ask more questions
<Laibsch> I don't have any intel-related graphics hw
<Laibsch> and the vga line is from "AN EXAMPLE"
<Laibsch> it has nothing to do with my configuration, really
<Laibsch> grep for vga in your menu.lst and you'll likely have it, too
<Sarvatt_> guess i got mixed up with the other people talking about intel at the same time
<Laibsch> OK?
<BUGabundo> Laibsch: many of us are using grub2 now
<Laibsch> Maybe I should start doing the same
<BUGabundo> Laibsch: yes that is an example on menu.lst
<Laibsch> So far, I've only updated my packages with aptitude
<BUGabundo> I know about it
<Laibsch> good
<Kovert> BluesKaj: same issue
<BUGabundo> !qdb 294981
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qdb 294981
<BluesKaj> Kovert, did you do sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel as Sarvatt_ suggested ?
<Kovert> yes
<Kovert> Current state http://pastebin.com/d5116a90a
<BluesKaj> Kovert, what about your souces.list , could you pastebin it pls ?
<Kovert> tried all the suggestions
<hateball> My touchpad is not working in karmic since the 2.6.31 kernel... it worked when it was on 2.6.28. I'm not sure if that's the issue, or if there's any other packages that might have killed it
<hateball> Not sure where I would start looking
<Kovert> sure
<DanaG> I use grub1 still, because grub2 won't chainload properly.
<BUGabundo> hateball: on a fresh reboot?
<Sarvatt_> can you run this Kovert and pastebin it?  cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg-video-intel.postinst && ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg-video-intel.postinst
<DanaG> "Invalid or unsupported executable format"
<BUGabundo> or after resume from hibernate hateball ?
<Sarvatt_> it wouldnt chainload for me either but worked fine upgrading it
<hateball> BUGabundo: Yes, from a fresh boot
<BUGabundo> hateball: please file a bug $ ubuntu-bug linux
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> or is that on udev now ?
<hateball> BUGabundo: I'm not sure which modules should be loaded... but psmouse is at least
<Sarvatt_> hateball: I've got that problem too, its gotten to where 3/4 boots I have to unload and reload psmouse for it to work
<BUGabundo> I never know now with all this changes
<Sarvatt_> sudo rmmod psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse will fix it
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt I have that *after* hibernate
<Sarvatt_> that should be fixed by 2.6.31-rc3 at least BUGabundo
<Sarvatt_> it wasnt freezing the modules on suspend, they fixed it
<DanaG> Basically, I want to keep grub1 in my MBR as a "which partition?" choosers, and then chain to either the jaunty, karmic, or Windows partition.
<hateball> Sarvatt_: doesnt do the trick for me. I killed X and all
<DanaG> Grub2 doesn't have a savedefault feature; therefore, it fails for my uses.  :(
<Sarvatt_> but its still not loading right most boots for me, I get spurious ack messages in dmesg
<Sarvatt_> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/dmesg.txt
<Sarvatt_> spurious NAK messages, sorry
<Kovert> Sarvatt: http://pastebin.com/m11d0e0ea
<BUGabundo> DanaG: did savedefualt worked on grub1?
<BUGabundo> I remember opening a bug on that, and never seen it closed :(
<DanaG> It works for me.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the thing that doesn't work, is when I try to have grub1 load grub2's core.img OR boot.img.
<hateball> So hmmm... reloading psmouse gives me some stuff in dmesg, but it still does not work. Should that be filed as a bug under linux then?
<Sarvatt_> DanaG: /etc/default/grub?
<DanaG> I have grub1 installed now, so now I have no /etc/default/grub
<Sarvatt_> you define the default one in there -- GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<DanaG> That's the thing.... I don't want a fixed default; I want it to default to whatever I last booted.
<DanaG> Oh, and I want to (and now do) have one top-level menu for Jaunty, Karmic, or Vista, and each of the first two has its own 1-second-default kernel-chooser.
<Kovert> Vista what dist is that?
<DanaG> Are you trolling?  =þ
<billybigrigger> firefox acting up on anyone today more than usual?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: it is for me
<billybigrigger> yeah, i just updated and its being a real pita
<billybigrigger> even 3.0
<Kovert> no I dont have the hair to be a Troll
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, 3.6 and 3.0 are screwed for you?
<Kovert> BluesKaj: Going to wait till Sarvatt looks at my paist bin
<Volkodav> 3.6 just went up to 146 % CPU in 20 minutes with 3 tabs open
<Volkodav> suxorz
<billybigrigger> Volkodav, running 3.6 daily?
<Volkodav> pretty much
<Volkodav> bouncing between Opera 10 , 3.5 and 3.6
<billybigrigger> are you running the daily builds of 3.6
<Volkodav> from ppa I think so
<billybigrigger> k
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: TMP https://www.mozdev.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=21235
<ubottu> www.mozdev.org bug 21235 in General "Secure Login forces stored password" [Major,New]
<Sarvatt_> oh Kovert I'm sorry
<Kovert> np
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, hahaha i can't even open ff to view that
<Sarvatt_> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg-video-intel.postinst && sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Sarvatt_> your postinst got corrupted somehow
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: xcrashes? me too. open in safemode, quit and try two or 3 times
<billybigrigger> no x crashing here
<billybigrigger> just ff being a pita
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: I know ! try it
<Kovert> Sarvatt: so how can I fix that
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox-3.6' received an X Window System error.
<Kovert> ah
<Sarvatt_> either do what i said or sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-intel then reinstall it and xserver-xorg-video-all
<reto`> where would I have to report problems/bugs?
<Kovert> Sarvatt: A winner :-) thank you
<billybigrigger> reto`, launchpad.net
<charlie-tca> reto`: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<tgpraveen2> BUGabundo: what exactly is difference between reporting bugs
<tgpraveen2> in launchpad and say gnome bugzilla for gnome programs
<BUGabundo> $ gufw Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/share/gufw/gufw.py", line 42, in <module>
<BUGabundo> anyone else confirms it?
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen2: gnome bugzilla is upstream. *we* don't fix most bugs, upstream does, so they must be informed of them
<reto`> there seems to be a problem with cpu scaling on my machine... so is this something I report there?
<BUGabundo> hence if the bug is not ours (usually depencies or packaging) it should be upstreamed tgpraveen2
<BUGabundo> reto`: does it always stuck on max speed?
<charlie-tca> tgpraveen2: bugs reported in launchpad are tracked by ubuntu and visible to all users. They can then be submitted upstream to be tracked also
<charlie-tca> Bugs reported upstream will not be seen by most users
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: err _most_ bugs _should_ be upstreamed, even by reporter *if* s/he is capable. removing load from bug triaggers
<reto`> BUGabundo: no... with the new kernel it seems to support cpufreq for the via cpu... but in a strange way... before it was always at max speed... now it looks like it changes speed but I think it's not... I can't even get it to run at full speed anymore... compared the performace with the two kernel versions
<BUGabundo> I do upstream most of my KDEPIM, pidgin, gnome bugs
<charlie-tca> Yes, but if reported direct to upstream instead of launchpad, most users will not see them
<BUGabundo> reto`: via?? ok, please check on #ubuntu-kernel
<tgpraveen2> charlie-tca: the aim of a bug is that it should be fixed
<reto`> BUGabundo: k... thanks
<tgpraveen2> and if reported upstream then devs will see it as well as other users
<charlie-tca> How many reports should there be because it was not in launchpad?
<tgpraveen2> from various distros
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: that's why I say: upstreaming, report on LP with apport and then link to uptream
<BUGabundo> but that's OT for this #
<BUGabundo> feel free to continue on #ubuntu-bugs
<BUGabundo> :)))
<BUGabundo> hey andresmujica
<andresmujica> heyya Bugabundo!!
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: what have you been up too? not seeing you much around !
<BUGabundo> THEKORN: mad at something?
<THEKORN> BUGabundo, hehe, yes ;)
<BUGabundo> THEKORN: so bread a bit, and let us know what we can do to help :d #friendlyshoulder
<THEKORN> thanks
<charlie-tca> Maybe he just wanted to be able to spot his name?
<andresmujica> bugabundo: tons of work at the office...
<BUGabundo> I know the feeling andresmujica
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: doesn't hurt to help out the next, does it ? :z
<charlie-tca> hope not
<tgpraveen2> BUGabundo: if u dont mndd
<tgpraveen2> *mind me asking what do u do in real life? i mean how do u find so much time to be in ubuntu world
<tgpraveen2> so much time
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen2: I'm a sysadmin and web admin on two companies... controlling over 200 servers in each
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen2: not sure what you mean as tooo much, since I usually only come here at night :)
<tgpraveen2> how do u work for 2 companies. are u a consultant or something
<BUGabundo> during work hours I'm usually offline
<tgpraveen2> BUGabundo: no i mean u seem to be online most of the time that i am online, and file bug reports etc
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I haven't file all that many bugs this cycle! more work, new job
<tgpraveen2> guess u r just active and passionate
<BUGabundo> I am :s
<tgpraveen2> yeah i also noticied these days u r less active even this room than last cycle
<BUGabundo> some one has to make this work for release
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> last cycle I had less work to do, and more online time
<BUGabundo> two cycles ago, more work, but also more online time eheh
<BUGabundo> life changes, eventually for better
<BUGabundo> no job, sucks :(
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen2: ^^^
<tgpraveen2> BUGabundo: yeah u r right. all i can say is keep up the gud work
<tgpraveen2> i too am trying to be more active
<BUGabundo> thanks
<tgpraveen2> but u know real life which is overrated anyways ;-) takes time too
 * BUGabundo wonders many times, what all of my _friends_ in here do for a living too (feel free to ping me in PVT :) )
<BluesKaj> <--- retired labtech ...now just old a grumpy
<BluesKaj> and
 * charlie-tca is a retired plumber/retired also from U.S. Air Force/disabled
<BluesKaj> <--- lives in NE Ontario , in Canada , not calif :)
<tgpraveen2> am a comp engg student in india
<Lademord> comp eng student, from Denmark here
<Lademord> Trying desperately to learn C#
<BUGabundo> ahahah Lademord
<SeveredCross> Lademord: It's not very tough. :)
<Lademord> I hope not :) I've only been to javaland before and even that I'm still not very proficient in..
<BUGabundo> hey douglasawh
<BUGabundo> anyone here has the bug of returning to GDM?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: ^^^^ ?
<DanaG> what?
<douglasawh> BUGabundo: I *just* ungraded, so it's only happened once. I don't have this second to look at it, but I'll look at some logs later
<DanaG> I haven't had any random returns to GDM.
<BUGabundo> DanaG:  bug of returning to GDM?
<BUGabundo> oh ok
<BUGabundo> so yofel ?? ^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> douglasawh: its "downgrade" eheh
<douglasawh> BUGabundo: actually, it's *upgrade". I made a typo :)
<BUGabundo> ahah
<douglasawh> BUGabundo: it did feel like an ungrade though
<BUGabundo> eheheheehe
<poseidon> Has there been any problems with sound not working?  My speakers are fine, sound cards fine, but no sound on anything
<DaskreeCH_> Web/FOSS programmer
<DaskreeCH_> poseidon: Possibly muted?
<BUGabundo> poseidon: isntall pavucontrol and check levels
<BUGabundo> I usually get as low as 50% what for me is == mute
<BUGabundo> or over 120% which is noise :(
<BUGabundo> poseidon: if that doesn't fix it, ping dtchen on #ubuntu-audio-help
<poseidon> k, thanks
 * penguin42 growls at launchpad
 * penguin42 has this bug he's following with zillions of comments on and it only shows the first 'n' and you have to click for it to show them all
<BUGabundo> yep penguin42 to speed page loading
<penguin42> yeh, it's just I have to keep coming back to this one and obviously it's the last few comments you normally want to see
<BUGabundo> penguin42: emails or feeds?
<Sarvatt_> wow, did qemu get 10x slower in the past 6 months or something? its taken 4 hours so far to set up an arm karmic build-essential image
<BUGabundo> ehehehehehheh Sarvatt
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yeh I'm subscribed so I do see the changes, but I always like to read the last few again before replying
<BUGabundo> is the kvm module loaded?
<Sarvatt_> thats only for x86/x64
<BUGabundo> bl
<BUGabundo> bbl
<Sarvatt_> ahh heck, i was stupid and added xubuntu-desktop to it too that time, no wonder
<Sarvatt_> see ya
<andresmujica> bugabundo: are u on karmic 64bits?
<DaskreeCH_> KDE 4.3 RC2 \o/
<eagles0513875> woot woot DaskreeCH_
<DaskreeCH_> I'm stll pissed that they are starting the rubbish already though :-(
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> what do you mean
<DaskreeCH_> I really want KDE 4.4
<eagles0513875> ahh
<DaskreeCH_> and 4.3 isn't even out yet >_<
<eagles0513875> hehe
<DaskreeCH_> The code they have put in for it already is pretty compelling
<DaskreeCH_> Man I can't wait for summer in trunk
<eagles0513875> have you tried 4.4 by compiling it from try
<eagles0513875> trunk*
<DaskreeCH_> no I'm pretty much focusing on 4.3
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<DaskreeCH_> trying to hit up as many bugs as possible before release so that more people can enjoy it
<eagles0513875> j/w would qt channel be the channel to ask questions and support for qtcreator or you have no idea
<eagles0513875> i hear ya trying to get into some dev work or helping out by running a debugger on lmms
<DaskreeCH_> #qt would be it
<eagles0513875> ok thanks
<paceholder> hi! did anybody try to install ubuntu 9.04 with ati graphic card?
<billybigrigger> paceholder, try #ubuntu
<billybigrigger> dammit
<billybigrigger> i think apt
<reto`> ?
<ripps> So, what's with sg3-utils, what's keeping it back?
<ghindo> ripps, See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1211386
<billybigrigger_> anyone testing chromium?
<yofel> if you mean the browser, then yes - from time to time
<billybigrigger_> you get 100% cpu usage with it?
<billybigrigger_>  5187 billybig  20   0 78120  15m  10m R   95  0.4  21:55.80 npviewer.bin
<billybigrigger_>  4971 billybig  20   0  114m  18m  13m S   84  0.5  22:52.98 chromium-browse
<billybigrigger_> not even using flash
<billybigrigger_> not quite 100% but betwen chromium and npviewer its almost maxing both cores :P
<yofel> billybigrigger_: works fine here. But npviewer also isn't running, maybe that's the reason?
<billybigrigger_> probably
<billybigrigger_> does it close properly for you
<billybigrigger_> even after i close chromium....
<billybigrigger_>  5187 billybig  20   0 78120  15m  10m R   92  0.4  24:55.05 npviewer.bin
<billybigrigger_>  4971 billybig  20   0  114m  18m  13m S   76  0.5  25:48.27 chromium-browse
<billybigrigger_> but firefox 3.0 and 3.6 are being a pita today
<billybigrigger_> thought i'd try chromium
<billybigrigger_> i guess no web browsing for me today haha
<yofel> hehe, well chromium works fine here
<yofel> was just testing ffx 3.5 again for a while, and I just can't seem to get those detachable tabs right. I always need multiple attempts until they detach :(
<billybigrigger_> hmmm
<billybigrigger_> maybe i should give 3.5 a go
<Supersaiyan_IV> Can somebody confirm that with the latest updates nautilus' configuration is lost when disk space is 0kb, running 64bit
<yofel> Supersaiyan_IV: updates with 0KiB disk space is always a *bad* idea.
<Supersaiyan_IV> em
<Supersaiyan_IV> i meant with an up-to-date system
<Supersaiyan_IV> as in 0-day
 * SKB has experienced not being able to boot because of low disk space :|
<yofel> oh, my fault then
<Supersaiyan_IV> ok, because i hit 0kb 15min ago
<Supersaiyan_IV> and the result was [  108.000086] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -97054364 ns) and a shutdown, clean shutdown amazingly enough
<yofel> but that's certainly possible to happen. Could be gconf fault when updating the database
<Supersaiyan_IV> reboot, all nautilus settings gone, messy panels etc, have to look for other changes
<Supersaiyan_IV> very probable
<Supersaiyan_IV> not even space to read Xauth
<Supersaiyan_IV> copy*
<Supersaiyan_IV> just noticed, the date is gone too
<Supersaiyan_IV> no wait, i had custom php time format, and that key was reset
<Supersaiyan_IV> it seems ubuntu autoreverted to some standard gconf
<Zorael^2> packages.ubuntu.com down?
<yofel> Zorael^2: seems like it
<Supersaiyan_IV> same here
<soc> hi
<Tekno> hi
<soc> does someone have problems with updating dpkg?
<TheInfinity> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<xanax`> hello
<xanax`> koala's gdm now uses gdm.schemas ? is this the new configuration file ?
<chrisccoulson> xanax`: it uses gconf
<xanax`> i just want to modify gdm.conf ... what command should I type ?
<billybigrigger_> what are you trying to do?
<xanax`> allow root login
<billybigrigger_> xanax`, im not sure if the gdm will allow that
<billybigrigger_> im trying to find some info on it
<xanax`> it did in earlier versions
<xanax`> but it seems the gdm.schemas doesn't feature it
<soc> does someone have problems with updating dpkg? i always get sub-process returned error 1 ... is there already a bug report somewhere?
<billybigrigger_> soc, check launchpad
<billybigrigger_> ola yoasif
<yoasif> billybigrigger_, heya
<soc> ok
<Supersaiyan_IV> hate the fact that ubuntu begins to rely heavily on gconf
<Supersaiyan_IV> uncomfortably similar to blowdows' registry
<yofel> Supersaiyan_IV: that's not ubuntu's but gnome's fault
<Supersaiyan_IV> right
<Supersaiyan_IV> now, if the gconf gets autoerased due to low disk space, and let's say doesn't autologin, and said person has no idea about the password
<Supersaiyan_IV> fukd deluxe
<Supersaiyan_IV> if this was at work/office/gov. it would be a big issue
<Ademan> anyone know if eclipse 3.5.0 is slated to make it into karmic?
<yofel> Ademan: unless the eclipse package got a new maintainer without me knowing it I heavily doubt that
<billybigrigger_> yofel, you said you had an acer laptop right? and your temperature and fan wasn't working?
<yofel> billybigrigger_: nope, eeePCs are still from ASUS :P
<billybigrigger_> oh you had an eee
<billybigrigger_> right
<Ademan> yofel: it currently lacks a maintainer? or the current maintainer refuses/just plain hasn't packaged the new version?
<kklimonda> Ademan: it has no maintainer
<yofel> Ademan: well, fact is that we still have 3.2.2 in debian unstable and there doesn't seem to be anyone working on it
<kklimonda> eclipse is going to be orphaned officially soon by debian devs if no one steps in
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-12
<coz_> hey guys...doesn anyone know if some of the lucid bugs are fixed in marverick yet?/ like wallapper options for dual monitors.... capablities for installing official nvidia drivers... nad right click unmount on mulitple paritions on external drives?
<bjsnider> there's no lucid bug installing the nvidia driver
<coz_> bjsnider,  mm I cant seem to install official nvidia drivers on lucid
<coz_> bjsnider,  at least not withouth blacklisting neuveau
<bjsnider> the nvidia installer won't work, but it has been disabled by canonical on purpose, so it doesn't wreck things. the nvidia driver is installable
<coz_> bjsnider,  mm I will have to look into this then
<bjsnider> install the recommended driver through jockey
<coz_> bjsnider,  no
<bjsnider> in the name of all that is right in the world
<coz_> bjsnider,  the recommended driver  has a memory leak
<coz_> bjsnider,  nvidia-common is not a good version of the nvidia driver
<bjsnider> nvidia-current
<bjsnider> and it is the same driver
<coz_> bjsnider,  right it is not a good driver
<bjsnider> the libs and kernel module are pre-built
<coz_> bjsnider,  I much prefer the official driver installation procedure to test different drivers
<bjsnider> if it is not a good driver why do you want to install it?
<coz_> bjsnider,  the need to install different version on different systems with different cards is essential for best performance
<bjsnider> did you miss the nvidia sticky post about using the distribution packages? that is the official method
<coz_> bjsnider,  limiting the choices to 2 orr 3  is not sensible
<coz_> bjsnider,  I have been using ubuntu since day one
<coz_> bjsnider,  I am not interested in the ubuntu version offered
<coz_> at least for nvidia drivers
<bjsnider> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=d39db399e4674fd731f185191ed48396&t=72490
<bjsnider> the very first sentence says use the distribution's packages
<coz_> bjsnider,  yeah I have never had issues with updates
<yofel> any reason why we can't ship a few more versions?
<yofel> It's not like we're actually fixing bugs in the drivers
<coz_> without the ability to install official nvidia drivers ..ubuntu becomes useless in my circimstance because I need to test drivers for clients machines
<coz_> and I never use the ones offered by ubuntu
<coz_> rather I never install via jockey
<coz_> this works but creates problems down the road   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Dink> Does the Unity doc on the left have a config file one can edit to add custom application/launcher ?
<Dink> I have several wine application I would like to put there
<bjsnider> yofel_, it is not too hard to package additional version of the blob, just go ahead and set up a ppa and toos them in there. but lucid already includes the 195 and the x-updates ppa has the 256, so i don't know what the point would be
<Fudge> whens alpha2 scheduled?
<SwedeMike> 10 days ago.
<Fudge> alpha3 im sorry lol im using alpha2 :$
<SwedeMike> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<Fudge> ty
<Fudge> ok 14 August cheers for that
<Fudge> any idea how to recompile vmware modules on maverick?
<Vigo> Fudge: Sorry , I do not do much VM stuff.
<Fudge> Vigo  thanks anyway
<om26er> is there any shorkey for preferences in thunderbrid (not using it)
<joejoe> hi, i am not able to upgrade properly to the maverick, the update fails with following message http://pastebin.com/m8SgTagg
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 12 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<djbeenie_> anyone know of a linux live cd that will grab all the hd information, how many core procs, HD's and size, memory and so on and on?
<Pici> djbeenie_: That question is more on-topic for ##linux
<LucidFox> Okay
<LucidFox> something is definitely wrong with my GTK
<LucidFox> after upgrade
<LucidFox> half the widgets are white
<LucidFox> Buttons are always white no matter which theme I try
<LucidFox> Any ideas, or am I better off doing a clean reinstall?
<LucidFox> Hmmm
<LucidFox> For once, I'm tempted to try the 64-bit version
<LucidFox> after spending almost five years on 32-bit
<LucidFox> since I'll be doing a clean reinstall anyway
<LucidFox> I wonder also
<LucidFox> can 64-bit Wine run both 32-bit and 64-bit Windows applications?
<LucidFox> or at least just 32-bit?
<skydrome> just wanted to see what ff4 looked like and got this
<skydrome> /usr/bin/firefox-4.0: 175: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "fi")
<yofel> oh 4.0 is there?
<yofel> ah, updating package manager is fun... 'sudo aptitude install aptitude' XD
 * yofel goes installing ffx4
<billybigrigger> yofel, installing from mozilla daily?
<yofel> yep
<skydrome> 4.0b2 is the version, havent tried 4.0b1 dont really care that much
<yofel> skydrome: about that error, open /usr/bin/firefox-4.0 in an editor, and add a new line containing 'fi' at the bottom
<yofel> and:
<yofel> <Hanmac> i can not start the /usr/bin/firefox-4.0 because someone miss a "fi"
<yofel> <micahg> Hanmac: yes, the builds are being respun to fix that
<skydrome> excellent :)
<skydrome> but still not launching
<yofel> it does here
<skydrome> it did the profile transfer but never launched
<yofel> meh, http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/ffx4_addons0.png :(
<h00k> So, the daily maverick installer on my netbook is hosed :(
<h00k> well, the installer worked okay, but it is reporting everything as crashing once at the desktop
<Dink> When I try to run a wine app after it has been placed in the unity "doc" I get the following in my logs "kernel: [65468.497241] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid" and it never starts
<yofel> h00k: even that apport crashed? if yes then that's known
<charlie-tca> h00k: Seems to be an issue today. I have so many apport crashes, it is unusable
<yofel> fix underway
<yofel> bug 603919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603919 in apport (Ubuntu) ""python packages" crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603919
<h00k> Yeah, it's...phew. I am wondering if I should hang on and grab updates if I can, or just daily install when that's fixed
<Dink> I had the same issue it was barely useable. I grabbed the d-i and used it to install netbook.
<yofel> h00k: can you install 'gir1.0-glib-2.0' and see if that helps?
<Dink> yofel, after that installation things have been better. I noticed it in todays update.
<yofel> ah, so it's already out, good :)
<h00k> yofel: I'll check that now.
<Dink> I do notice though at times things hang a bit when I go between the application menu and main screen
<yofel> h00k: or simply update python-gobject, that will pull it in
<uga> yofel: remember the qt webkit thingie?
<yofel> yes
<uga> strange thing is that I have another box with karmik+ppa. Same numbered packages were updated...
<uga> ... and it all went smooth. It seems ppa packages were linked against webkit beta1
<h00k> yofel: doing python-gobject now
<h00k> Also, on this reinstall, btrfs seems to be working smoothly.  it didn't take 12 hours to install.
<Dink> Another thing I have a javaws app that does not show up on the doc when it is ran. Is that normal?
<yofel> h00k: does btrfs work with grub2 now?
<h00k> yofel: I don't know, I just made a 200mb /boot with ext2
<h00k> i could try it!
 * h00k boots from USB
<uga> oh ,is it stable already? (btrfs support)
<uga> I mean at least upstream, I don't mean in the distro
 * h00k shrugs
<uga> lolz
<yofel> IIRC it was supposed to be not experimental anymore in 2.6.35, not sure if that's actually the case
<uga> h00k: I don't want to go the reiser4 way. I've had reiser4 partitions for a while, and see now...
<h00k> uga: they've come back to kill you?
<h00k> s/kill/haunt/
<yofel> then again, ext4 wasn't experimental in jaunty too...
 * yofel shudders...
<uga> h00k: almost. Now that the guy went to prison, nobody wanted to develop anymore, and the fact that it was never fully accepted by the kernel people...
<uga> so I wanted to know if they already accepted btrfs as something working and "complete" ;)
<h00k> As far as I know, it was supposed to be that way, as yofel said
<uga> thanks, then it's good enough for me
<uga> yofel: I've been using ext4 for quite a while here
<uga> and I migrated everything to it as soon as I figured out how to make grub work on it
<uga> it's called "backups" :P
<h00k> okay, going through the installer
<h00k> "Your root file system is a btrfs file system.  This is not supported by the boot loader used by default by this installer.  You should use a small /boot partition with another file system, such as ext3."
<h00k> yofel: ^
<yofel> ok, thanks
<mirak> I created an init script for a daemon that is not supposed to run as root. this dameon creates a pidfile in /var/run/foo.pid . Since /var/run should be only writtable by root, can I touch the file and chown it in the init script before start ?
<uga> mirak: wouldnt' it have been easier by just touch, su to another user and ask? =)
<uga> btw, yes, it should work (tm)
<uga> but you won't be able to delete the file
<uga> s/and/thank
<uga> urgh
<uga> s/and/than
 * uga notes his english is getting worse, worse, worse, worse...
<cixa> anyone have any tips on what thinkpad i should get? i have looked at the x301 and the t410. i run maverick now on an r51
<jpds> x301s.
<mirak> uga, what ?
<uga> mirak: you asked if you could create a file under /var/run and later be writeable by a script running by another user, right?
<uga> I said the answer is yes, but it'd have been quicker if you just tested ;)
<uga> (or so I intended to write, in a very poor english)
<uga> just that, the script won't be able to delete it, if not run as root
<mirak> uga, seems the right way is to create a folder writable by the user
<mirak> touch && chown works too
<mirak> I did that
<uga> the other option is setuid, but I never liked that
<yofel> cixa: that's more something for #ubuntu-offtopic, I'm using an t510 right now (my r61 broke :/ )
<uga> mirak: not sure but I think it'd have been much harder using policykit
<uga> ?
<Daijoubu> guys i get an error when i try to update
<Daijoubu> http://pastebin.com/JsUhvPyS
<Daijoubu> can someone help please :)
<uga> Daijoubu: sounds like somebody forgot updating python-minimal in that mirror
<uga> there's no much you can do, I think, until somebody updates that
<Daijoubu> ok i will switch to the main server
<uga> as far as the package version is there, ys
<uga> es
<Daijoubu> weird... software sources doesn't want to start now
<mirak> uga, ? it runs as root, so i guess it can work ...
<mirak> uga, I mean init.d is launched by root
<Daijoubu> uga thanks that worked :)
<bp0> when is launchpad going to be fixed
<Pici> bp0: If its broken, then #lauchpad would be a good place to talk about it.
<bp0> you'd think that
<ripps> hmmm... new cairo is out. Let's hope it fixes some crap instead of making it worse.
 * penguin42 gently wonders about bringing my main desktop upto maverick
<duffy> Srsly
 * charlie-tca will upgrade next week to maverick on his main system
 * penguin42 has put a squid on it so that all my updates on my VM are getting cached through it, and hopefully my other machine will 
<duffy> why next week, whats happening next week..its still gonna be alpha .
<charlie-tca> Next week is after Ubuntu Developer Week
<duffy> well I wouldnt, personally..
<charlie-tca> I can break it then
<yofel> next week is that magical somewhere in the middle of devel time point where things start to get worse :P
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> but it is my time
<penguin42> having said that I'm off this week, which means I can either break it and see it, or it means I do have a chance to fix it
<charlie-tca> heh
<Vigo> Can I safely remove kernel 2.6.35-6.9 or should I keep it in for testing and bug squishing?
<penguin42> Vigo: If you run the janitor it should clean out all but the last one or two
<Vigo> penguin42: Thank you.
<guntbert> Vigo: always keep at least a 2nd working kernel
<Vigo> guntbert: Yes, and always make a backup BEFORE doing such stuff,,,,
<penguin42> anyone running lubuntu in maverick? I've just had it do something *very* odd
<Vigo> I am trying all sorts of packages and such in this testing,,,,
<Vigo> penguin42: I have not run Lubuntu yet on this box, what occurred?
<guntbert> Vigo: choosing another kernel is not really an issue to threaten your system - but for trying a lot I'd recommend a virtualization environment (virtual box,...)
<penguin42> Vigo: Well it's logged in, but when I started a terminal the terminal appeared in the middle of the screen and slowly moved down until it went off the bottom, and the panel is now constantly flickering - very odd
<Vigo> guntbert: I agree, I am using 3 HDDs all some flavor of *nix on each.
<Vigo> penguin42: That is odd, any reports of that issue on the LXDE site?
<penguin42> not checked yet
<Vigo> penguin42: On one of the Linux Forums there is a report of that, is a Xorg thing, still looking though...
<penguin42> Vigo: URL?  It does seem repeatable
<Vigo> penguin42: Is an OpenBox WM also,,
<Vigo> but here> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/resizing-virtualbox-with-lxde-inside-doesnt-restretch-wallpaper-741903/
<penguin42> Vigo: What makes you say that sounds anything like what I just described?
<penguin42> that seems to be corruption or wallpaper related
<Vigo> penguin42: I am running Debian 5 on one drive, LXDE, Crunchbag and other WMs on it,  I have not yet had that error or issue ,,still looking
<Vigo> penguin42: This may shed some light on it: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXTerminal
<penguin42> no, it's a bug, not a feature of LXTerminal
<yofel> penguin42: doesn't happen on my eeePC
<penguin42> yofel: Hmm curiours
<Vigo> penguin42: Line 6 of LXDE site may explain it a bit: http://blog.lxde.org/?p=739
<penguin42> no, it doesn't
<Vigo> They did a sweet rewrite of the site,
<Vigo> penguin42: Are you using Alltray with it?
<penguin42> not that I know
<Vigo> penguin42: Have you hacked the XPanel at all?
<penguin42> no, please stop guessing!
<Vigo> Time to make a fresh backup. have a great time.
<penguin42> that's now bug 604797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604797 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[maverick] windows move off the bottom of the display and then the panel flickers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604797
<penguin42> I classify that as one of the weirdest ones I've seen for a long time
<billybigrigger> bash: /etc/bash_completion.d/apt.backup: line 32: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<billybigrigger> anyone still affected by this bug with an up to date system?
<billybigrigger> i thought this bug was resolved along time ago
<penguin42> yeh, not seen it for ages
<yofel> billybigrigger: apt.backup doesn't belong to any package
<billybigrigger> i've got syntax errors on lines 32 and 33
<billybigrigger> not sure which is the offending character though
<yofel> my guess is that it's a file left by dpkg for some reason (bug?), as it shouldn't be there
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.ca/1899381
<yofel> dpkg does things like backing up files and creating new ones with .dpkg-new extensions etc. when upgrading packages
<yofel> billybigrigger: I believe you, just delete the file
<billybigrigger> apt.backup should be safe to rm then?
<billybigrigger> alright
<yofel> /etc/bash_completion.d/apt is the right one
<billybigrigger> yofel, thanks
 * penguin42 is now curious what created that .backup, it would be a really bad idea to do that automatically in a config directory like that
 * penguin42 wonders if you ever edited with <insert favorite editor here>
<tj83> maybe i am just ignorantly missing something here...... I have a SD card with some python scripts on it, under no circumstances have I been able to give execution permission on the files. why?
<penguin42> tj83: I think automatically mounted disks mounted by users are probably mounted noexec (but that's a guess)
<penguin42> as a 2nd guess they're probably vfat and I'm not sure they store flags like that
<tj83> even sudo chmod +x file wont change it/
<tj83> as root
<tj83> oh, that makes sense, its fat for sure.
<tj83> penguin42, here's a catch, I just pop'd the sd card into this laptop running lucid, the x flags are set. its just maverick
<penguin42> curious
<tj83> very
<penguin42> I'd compare the /proc/mounts from the two
<tj83> penguin42, i'm no linux expert, can you help with that? http://www.pastebin.ca/1899394
<tj83> whats this tag? "showexec"
 * penguin42 looks
<yofel>        showexec
<yofel>               If set, the execute permission bits of the file will be allowed only if the extension part of the name is .EXE, .COM, or .BAT. Not set by default.
<yofel> so we have the culprit
<tj83> yofel, awesome
<yofel> tj83: that's from the mount manpage ;)
<penguin42> what an odd option
<tj83> now how do we kill that for default behavior. and why on earth would they include .exe!?! ><
<penguin42> tj83: so on the old one it's just marking everything execute (because there is actually no way to express execute sensibly on fat)
<yofel> well, vfat is for windows originally, so .exe makes sense
<penguin42> yofel: Well I guess if you're going to do wine, but I'd agree the old option actually makes more sense given that it's not just windows stuff on usb sticks these days
<yofel> depends, maybe they thought it makes sense from some security point of view, and you can always use a different file system
<tj83> so, someone gonna make it easy for me how to kill this showexec bit or am I gonna have to look it up myself o.O
<yofel> tj83: I'm thinking, can't remember where that's set though
<tj83> the portability is the ONLY reason to keep vfat
<penguin42> yofel: If the .exe's and .bat's are executable I don't see the security benefit
<tj83> penguin42, i will side with you. but we roll with the punches.
<yofel> penguin42: actually, nautilus asks you what to do with executable files iirc, you don't want that for documents usually..
<penguin42> tj83: Well, it would be worth tracking down what caused it to change and see if there was a rational or whether it was accidental
<penguin42> yofel: True
<tj83> penguin42, this is a brand spank new install of maverick, its something the developers chose.
<tj83> nothing has been modified by me the user, i just slapped this sd card in from the laptop i was using under lucid, there it worked fine. seems together we have found the cause, just not the solution yet.
<penguin42> tj83: Well, be careful - someone might have chosen it, they might not have fully figured out why or if it was a good default
<tj83> my personal machine.... nobody else has touched it, and this installation of the os is less than 24 hrs old.
<yofel> tj83: it's a change of default settings, which - if my guess above is right - actually is a benifit for many users
<tj83> I expect this behavior could be observed by anyone with maverick and a SD card.
<penguin42> tj83: No, I mean don't always assume directors have fully thought about it - if they did there would be no bugs!
 * yofel goes searching for a flash drive that actually has vfat on it...
<tj83> penguin42, :) fair enough
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-13
<tj83> thanks fellas, wife demands we go to store.... I will be parked, feel free to PM any thoughts or suggestions, I will follow up soon.
<yofel> ok, it's a gnome change
<penguin42> buy chocolate!
<yofel> here in KDE the drive mounts without showexec
<tj83> yofel, so you think the change takes place somewhere in gconf...... eek
<tj83> bbl
<yofel> drat, I once knew where that was set... can't remember -.-
<penguin42> one of nautilus or udisks I guess
<yofel> penguin42: you're spot on
<yofel> udisks
<yofel> udisks (1.0.1-2) unstable; urgency=low
<yofel> * Add 00git-vfat-showexec.patch: Enable the "showexec" vfat mount option, to avoid data files being executable (which causes confusing question dialogs in nautilus which only have one sensible answer). Patch taken from upstream git head. (LP: #14335)
<yofel> as was I for the reason *g*
<yofel> lp 14335
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 14335 in Nautilus "nautilus wants to execute all text files on vfat and ntfs drives" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/14335
<penguin42> hmm odd solution
<penguin42> now, how to find out why metacity seems to believe that the 'z' key is a binding for some sort of search
<penguin42> hmm was set in gconf, I wonder if that was me
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel> they actually hardcoded that...
<yofel> src/device.c:static const char *vfat_allow[] = { "flush", "utf8=", "shortname=", "umask=", "dmask=", "fmask=", "codepage=", "iocharset=", "usefree", "showexec", NULL };
<yofel> and src/device.c:static const char *vfat_defaults[] = { "uid=", "gid=", "shortname=mixed", "dmask=0077", "utf8=1", "showexec", NULL };
<penguin42> yofel: I've not found much anywhere for configuring udisks behaviour
<yofel> me neither
<penguin42> yofel: I upgraded my dad from 8.04 kubuntu to 10.04 ubuntu today, he has the same problem as me; lack of configurability - he had tweeke dKDE 3.5 just the way he liked it; KDE 4 is totally unusable to him, he can just about get gnome the way he can use it, but it feels like such a step back for him
<yofel> I did use KDE3 for a while so it's not like I don't understand him, but I find KDE4 pretty usable at 4.4 (well, if you leave akonadi aside. . .) to me it's actually gnome that's unconfigurable (and I don't really like hacking around in gconf)
<penguin42> yofel: The machine he's  using is quite an old machine and it just doesn't cut it for 4
<yofel> ah, that's understandable. Efficiency isn't a strength of KDE4 :/
<penguin42> and neither of us have much liking for 'bling'
<Jordan_U> yofel: There are patches for btrfs support in grub2 (though they're still in the legal limbo that's been delaying btrfs support for almost a year now).
<tj83> yofel, nice on the udisks bug find. I did search google, I checked udisks --help not sure where to make the modification.
<tj83> read the manpage for udisks too now.
<tj83> I assume the rules for udisks is stored somewhere in a config file >< still searching.
<yofel> Jordan_U: ah, thanks
<Jordan_U> yofel: You're welcome.
<yofel> tj83: no, the default rules for vfat are hardcoded in udisks. If it's possible to change it then you would have to find out where udisks gets called and see if you can edit that command
<tj83> oh my.
<yofel> or patch the udisks package, but that wouldn't be worth it
<tj83> then i believe this itself is a bug to those with specific uses of their SD cards
<yofel> I still don't see the bug, if it's python, simply run 'python <script.py>'
<yofel> or use another file system
<yofel> well, you can always file a bug against udisks that they shouldn't hardcode the mount options
<tj83> I'll take a step back, why is it that I can do python file.py but not ./file.py ? so this is to prevent what, the user from executing files from SD (or other) ? because i dont see the point if that is the same effect.
<tj83> and yofel thanks, i see no problem running that way. what would be the difference?
<yofel> tj83: no, without the showexec option, you can double click a 'Vacation.odt' in nautilus for example and nautilus will ask you if you really want to execute the file -> ridiculous
<tj83> never even tried with nautilus i was using the cli just ./file.py this normally works for me.
<cwillu_at_work> nautilus bases that question on the execute permission
<yofel> tj83: the only difference is that you need to know and call the interpreter yourself, instead of relying on the shebang line
<tj83> ok, i get it with the nautilus thing, agreed that previously that would be retarded. but I mean why effect the common execution of scripts with ./
<cwillu_at_work> $(head -n 1 $1) $0 :)
<cwillu_at_work> tj83, there's not really any way to avoid that, no?
<cwillu_at_work> if you want the execute bit to mean something, and you have a filesystem that doesn't support it...
<tj83> cwillu_at_work, i dunno, i thought anything was possible in linux, seems that is a easy way out of fixing the real problem.
<cwillu_at_work> tj83, linux isn't magic, you can't fix a problem unless you can figure out what the fix should be
<tj83> if FS = vfat     dont ask
<cwillu_at_work> tj83, what's the fs of /foo/bar/baz/bing/bob?
<cwillu_at_work> did you really want every access to have to go up the chain?
<cwillu_at_work> special cases are annoying and buggy in general
<tj83> i'm good, i mean for the general community, yofel gave easy fix for my personal use.
<tj83> are there any medibuntu repos for maverick ?
<MFen> if i have packaging questions, what would be a good place to ask?
<MFen> and please don't tell me anything that begins with #debian.
<ajmitch> #ubuntu-packaging, possibly #ubuntu-motu
<ajmitch> the first is preferred I think
<MFen> thanks! that sounds fine
<MFen> before i go there.. are they like the #debian people?
<IdleOne> MFen: no
<MFen> ok, sounds good then
<Chipaca> I'm experiencing a big performance slowdown in disk throughput in maverick compared to lucid :(
<Vigo> What is the terminal call to display the MD5 and such?
<LucidFox> Okay! I have a need for a Maverick user for testing Pinta, since I'm currently at work and can't
<Vigo> I am not currently testing or running Pinta.
<Vigo> let me look that up....
<Vigo> A Paint thing?
<LucidFox> yes, right now it isn't updated to the latest version in Maverick (although I suspect 0.3 will do the job too)
<LucidFox> Could you install it? On my home machine, the canvas is grey and doesn't paint, a regression from Lucid
<Vigo> LucidFox: This one says 0,3,2? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/maverick-changes/2010-May/000977.html
<LucidFox> 0.3 is the latest in maverick right now
<Vigo> LucidFox: That may report or post says 0.3.2
<Vigo> *May
<LucidFox> 0.3-2
<LucidFox> -2 is the Debian/Ubuntu revision
<LucidFox> there was never a 0.3.2 upstream release, it's just 0.3
<Vigo> I stand corrected, thank you.
<LucidFox> Vigo> Could you run Pinta and tell me what color the canvas is, and try drawing something on it?
<Vigo> LucidFox: Download got throttled by ISP, re-doing now....
<LucidFox> Vigo> On second thought, no need to
<LucidFox> I reproduced this bug in Lucid now, by installing Maverick's Cairo
<Vigo> LucidFox: Looks like a drab gray palette?
<Vigo> I have never used that before, does Cairo fix it?
<LucidFox> Cairo is what caused the regression, it worked with the Lucid version of Cairo
<Vigo> I am testing way to many systems now, but am happy you figured that one out.
<Fudge> hi, has there been any pulseaudio mods in last 24 hours. im using up to date maverick but with a vinux lucid system and pulse audio was set to run system wide. i have lost mysound and have had a sighted person look at the system and other than openning up the mic i have no sound at all.
<Fudge> runlevel N 2
<LucidFox> Vigo> Fixed version of Pinta just built in Maverick, could you install https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pinta/0.4+dfsg-1ubuntu1/+build/1866400/+files/pinta_0.4+dfsg-1ubuntu1_all.deb and verify it fixes the unusable canvas bug?
<LucidFox> after that you can uninstall the package if you wish
<duffydack> thinkin about installin maverick as dualboot with lucid.  am I right in thinking if I choose not to install grub during install and then boot to lucid and update-grub it`ll add maverick to boot menu and boot it ok?
<BUGabundo_remote> duffydack: correct procedure
<Tazzypillar> Hello, I don't need help or anything, but I'm going to try out Unity on a VM and I decided I wanted to ask around and see what the verdict on it is so far
<IdleOne> Tazzypillar: we keep +1 discussion in here or we would end up supporting way to many alpha users who should not be running alpha
<Tazzypillar> Yeah, I understand
<IdleOne> Tazzypillar: haven't tried it :/
<Tazzypillar> o:
<IdleOne> I'm sure others have
<Tazzypillar> I see~
<Tazzypillar> That's alright, it's only to feed my little obsession anyway
<Tazzypillar> And that is what I'm getting the VM for, I suppose~
<IdleOne> hehe eat away
<IdleOne> try it and report bugs if any to launchpad
<Tazzypillar> I've been meaning to ask
<Tazzypillar> how do I do that?
<IdleOne> launchpad.net
<IdleOne> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Tazzypillar> I see, all right
<Tazzypillar> and just to be sure; I'm running on a macbook, right now, so
<Tazzypillar> the things that don't work right away in virtualbox would be the same as the ones coming from a seperate partition, right
<Tazzypillar> ?*
<Tazzypillar> Just in case so I don't file any regressions or advances where there might not be
<IdleOne> I presume all test cases are welcome. The more hardware it is tested on the better.
<Tazzypillar> Yeah
<Tazzypillar> alright
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starts in 24 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Vigo> Are all the Vesa packages being removed or updated?
<Vigo> Thank you.
<IdleOne> Anybody know why when doing update/upgrade from one repo I get nothing and after switching repo I get 70 package updates?
<penguin42> IdleOne: Shouldn't happen, but it's possible one of them has sync'd updates before the other one
<IdleOne> penguin42: it's strange because this repo has always been very stable for me
<IdleOne> could be they just haven't synced in a couple days
<penguin42> IdleOne: Then it's probably just hasn't got around to syncing them yet; I'm not sure what the timing of these thigns is, but I bet they don't all do it at once
<IdleOne> I wouldn't think so either
<ripps> Can someone explain how to configure postfix, I'm trying to file a Debian bug using reportbug, but postfix keeps getting connection timed out whenever it tries to send a mail to anyone.
<knittl> hi. does anyone still have those cpu spikes?
<yofel> knittl: I do from Xorg, haven't restarted since yesterday though
<knittl> yofel: i've had them for a week at least
<yofel> me too
<knittl> ok
<knittl> does sleep with nouveau work for you?
<yofel> I'm using nvidia
<knittl> ah, i see
<h00k> I'm pretty sure I'm going to upgrade my last stable machine to Maverick right now.
<phillw> hi, is tasksel still going to be shipped with 10.10, it seems to be missing from the daily build.
<yofel> phillw: not on the live disk afaik
<Daekdroom> Is binutils package broken?
<geser> why?
<yofel> Daekdroom: not here (amd64)
<Daekdroom> yofel, aptitude held it back
<Daekdroom> It forces removal of oprofile and a lib related to it.
<yofel> why?
<yofel> lemme check
<Daekdroom> !info oprofile
<ubottu> oprofile (source: oprofile): system-wide profiler for Linux systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1ubuntu9 (maverick), package size 1389 kB, installed size 5212 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha hppa powerpc sparc amd64 arm armel mips mipsel s390)
<geser> ah, oprofile probabably needs a rebuild again
<yofel> I don't have that installed, will check after updates finished installed
<yofel> *installing
<yofel> yeah, seems so
<Daekdroom> I have no clue of what oprofile is, altho..
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Performance monitoring tools
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Glues the performance counters int he processor to something you can work with
<Daekdroom> penguin42, I guess it's pretty much useless to have if I have 0 packages depending on it, am I right?
<penguin42> Daekdroom: If you don't know what it is it's unlikely you want it
<duffydack> http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5617/soundindicator2.png  that would be cool....
<Daekdroom> duffydack, it looks kinda similar to that.
<Daekdroom> The pause/next/last controls are below, and look different..
<Daekdroom> different as in poorly done, where the pause button doesn't change to a Play button if you pause.
<yofel> hi, if anyone else is running KDE: open konqueror, open the 'Find files..' dialog and tell me what element has the focus when opening. The edit box or the 'find' button
<duffydack> Daekdroom, well there are a lot of ideas as to how it can look, but I`m leaning towards the cover art inclusion
<penguin42> unfortunately my maverick vm really doesn't want to start kde
<Daekdroom> duffydack, cover art inclusion? It's already here.
<yofel> nvm, got it confirmed
<duffydack> Daekdroom, oh?  never seen it..   well anyway, the current buttons look ugly to me as well..
<Daekdroom> They should use the same icons as rhythmbox
<duffydack> Daekdroom, I know its trivial but I`d like it to look a bit cleaner and just use 1 'look' for whatever app its controlling.
<duffydack> Daekdroom, either way, its all still a good idea and I`ll use it no doubt.
<penguin42> yofel: It's quite odd, in the vm kwin is not happy, even when desktop effects disabled or set to XRender, I know OpenGL isn't happy in this VM but I'd not had any 2d problems on Gnome
<yofel> odd
<penguin42> If I do a metacity --replace I can see what looks like an otherwise OK desktop, with the panel and widgets on the backdrop
<knittl> yofel: spikes seem to be gone
<knittl> had an xfreeze, so i was forced to reboot
<knittl> finally cpu temp goes below 50 °C again
<knittl> :)
<knittl> good night! :D
<penguin42> yofel: Ah, I've got it to work, I had to replace the splash by the simple one
<penguin42> yofel: By 'Find files' how did you get to that - I see a Find... option, but not find files
<yofel> penguin42: open the home folder, press ctrl+f (or go to Tools->Find...)
<penguin42> yofel: I don't have a 'tools' menu; I have edit->find or ctrl-f brings me the same thing
<penguin42> yofel: and they give me a bar at the bottom with a red x  Find:  entry box  next previous  options
<penguin42> yofel: Witht he focus in the entry box
<yofel> penguin42: enter '/' in the url field -> enter -> ctrl+f
<yofel> the interface behaves differently when browing the web and folders
<penguin42> yofel: Ah right, yes, that give s me focus in the 'Named:' entry field at the top
<yofel> good, thanks
<penguin42> yofel: With it set to disable desktop effects and to use the simple splash it actually seems to be working ok, except for some rather nasty artifacts rendering images in konq
<yofel> which VM btw?
<penguin42> yofel: KVM on lucid host
<yofel> hm, don't have maverick VM at hand, will try it tomorrow
<penguin42> yofel: It's pretty good actually, the only problems I have is with 3d stuff which is completely screwed
<penguin42> yofel: But I don't get it, the graphics driver is a very very simple Cirrus it's emulating I think, so the guest shouldn't be even trying to do 3d
<yofel> I seriously don't know for kvm, maybe it's actually attempting to provide 3d now
<penguin42> nah, it's just emulating a cheapo Cirrus graphics card which just about knows how to plot pixels
 * penguin42 disappears for a few mins
 * yofel remembers the cirrius card in his first pc ever
<yofel> that had, what, 1MiB memory?
<yofel> argh, that made me remember Win95... worst OS I ever used
<Daekdroom> Windows Me here :O
<Jibadeeha> i had a Cirrus Logic video card in my old pentium classic 150Mhz
<Jibadeeha> could do 1024x768x256
<penguin42> well, it's claiming to be a Cirrus 5446 with 9MB of RAM I think, doing 1024x768 at 32bpp
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-14
<cwillu> !info btrfs-tools
<ubottu> btrfs-tools (source: btrfs-tools): Checksumming Copy on Write Filesystem utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19+20100601-3 (maverick), package size 682 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<knittl> ok, transmission seems to be at fault for the cpu spikes (they are back, but i didn't start transmission yesterday, so i thought they were gone. strange)
<scar_> Hi, I'm using daily image from 12 jul. used F8 to change the boot parameter, removed quiet and splash. It's now stopping after it starts cupsd servcie
<scar_> *service
<scar_> I did md5 check on the iso, also tested the cd on another pc. It worked as fine as alpha ought to work (crashes here and there nothing major, x started up fine).
<scar_> Is there any other boot options I can try to help the computer to boot up or to find out what the issue is? A way to force using vesa driver perhaps?
<scar_> found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions tried various combinations e.g. noacpi nomodeset xforcevesa nothings helping
<coz_> hey guys.. is global-menu going to be included by default in maveick?
<joaopinto> coz_, I never saw such proposal
<coz_> joaopinto,  oh phew  :)   someone mentioned it the other day and I couldnt find any reference to it
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<joaopinto> hi BUGabundo_remote , morning
<zphd43> does anybody have a clue whether 10.10 is going to include accelerated video decoding on ati with vlc or mplayer?
<zphd43> it's working on 10.04 right now, but only with self-compiled, patched versions of mplayer and some weird libraries - not too reassuring
<ior3k> is it my impression or have gtk based apps become excruciantingly slow from a few days ago?
<ior3k> plus, gnome-do's drop shadows now appear as blocks
<ior3k> only gtk based emacs remains fast :)
<BUGabundo_remote> ior3k: yes
<BUGabundo_remote> two weeks now
<BUGabundo_remote> many of us just switched theme
<ior3k> BUGabundo_remote: thanks, I switched to QTCurve and it works much better
<ior3k> seems to be clearlooks related?
<BUGabundo_remote> GTK
<BUGabundo_remote> clearlooks is one of the fastests
<BUGabundo_remote> lunch
<ior3k> BUGabundo_lunch: hmm, weird, not for me
<ior3k> BUGabundo_lunch: anyway, this is a lot faster, thanks for the tip
<Lord-Readman> Hello,
<Lord-Readman> The https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule is very poor as it doesnt state any main info like past Schedules
<Lord-Readman> I was wanting to know the date of the Launchpad translations export
<Lord-Readman> on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule it happened at Alpha2
<Lord-Readman> but I have no idea for Maverick as its not written down
<Lord-Readman> does anyone know?
<Pici> Hmm..
<Pici> Lord-Readman: I think your best option would be to contact the translations team, either via their IRC channel at #ubuntu-translators or if they list something else at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations
<Lord-Readman> Pici, I have asked but don't think anyone is there
<Lord-Readman> its usually an entire launchpad thing not just a team
<Lord-Readman> a week before the debian freeze
<Lord-Readman> but that freeze was back on the 24th
<Lord-Readman> nearly 4 weeks over due
<Lord-Readman> gonna be a tight cut to get any Maverick translations done
<lag> What's happening here? Missing fonts? http://people.canonical.com/~ljones/Maverick-desktop/Maverick.jpg
<lag> ?
<yofel> lag: I would say so too
<lag> So why weren't they installed?
<lag> I used the daily live CD
<lag> This seems like a bit of a wasted channel
<IdleOne> lag: how so?
<lag> Look up
<IdleOne> you have missing fonts?
<lag> Apparently, but I installed from the live CD
<IdleOne> you know Maverick is still alpha correct
<lag> I do
<IdleOne> ok
<lag> But if I'm expected to use it, I need to have working fonts :)
<IdleOne> there WILL be stuff broken.
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 about to start in 19 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Melodist> Hm
<Melodist> Has anyone had an error with netbook remix where the UI simply doesn't load?
<alex_mayorga> Can someone put this one https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-advocate-daily-builds on layman terms for me please?
<charlie-tca> It is the current session in #ubuntu-classroom for development week
<charlie-tca> The session will be available in logs from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek tomorrow
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Build packages from the latest source every day so people can figure out quickly if they still build and 2) other people can test them to see if they still work
<charlie-tca> it is basically using launchpad ppa's for daily builds to be tested
<alex_mayorga> would I get say firefox daily builds now?
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: If you add the appropriate ppa to your soruces.list
<alex_mayorga> penguin42, charlie-tca, Thanks!
 * penguin42 runs with the daily chromium binaries
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: what's the PPA for that?
<penguin42> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main for lucid
<penguin42> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<alex_mayorga> overall how un/usable is the alpha right now?
<coz_> hey guys... is nvidia a problem right now??
<dupondje-> Where is the 2.6.35-8.13  kernel hiding btw ?
<patdk-wk> probably on my failed drive
<dupondje-> no seriously :)
<charlie-tca> ask in #ubuntu-kernel ?
<dupondje-> Binary packages awaiting approval in NEW queue:
<dupondje-> bleh :)
<BUGabundo> evening
 * penguin42 waits for a backup of his main machine to happen before attempting an upgrade
 * penguin42 types update-manager -d and holds tight
 * penguin42 sighs - why is it claiming it's going to take 2hours to install the packages
<penguin42> Does anyone know what 'DX' is - one of the Maverick specs is 'Bring security team up to speed on future DX work' but the spec seems to be restricted readership
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-15
<penguin42> as normal, I now remember I still have xorg-edgers in there and will need to undo that
<zakscott> yah im getting the crashes too, think mine was mesa / gallium related
<penguin42> hmm the 2.6.35 is black screening for me, I don't get any output after grub even with quiet and splash removed
<zakscott> 2.6.35-7?
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> I've just taken out the gfx bits from the grub and now see a panic - but only see the end of it
<zakscott> im just going to wait for a patch, can do without gfx for now. actually more productive without it :p
<penguin42> this is all interrupt mapp and setup_io_apic
<zakscott> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+question/117702
<philsf> does a problem with the indicator applet from the backport lucid ppa apply to be asked here?
<penguin42> passing nointremap gets me booting
<penguin42> right, bug 605686 filed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605686 in linux (Ubuntu) "[maverick] noioremap needed - Blocked an interrupt request due to source-id verificiation failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605686
<Tazzypillar> am i here
<DreadKnight> 10.10 is fail for me.... the internet connection fails for about 10-20 seconds every 5 minutes or so, not cool
<SwedeMike> is 10.10 going to have dnssec validation turned on by default for bind? http://www.root-dnssec.org/category/status/ , it goes live today.
<SwedeMike> plus something that automatically updates the keys...
<Gryllida> I'm reading #ubuntu-classroom logs, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/10/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t15:15 second paragraph last line -- the software center will include some paid applications in 10.10! WHAT? Can you link me to something about it?
<Jordan_U> Sounds like a great idea to me, especially if some of those paid applications are Free Software.
<Gryllida> ?
<Gryllida> Define "paid application", I thought it is the one you pay for and which thus can't be free.
<nigelb> Gryllida: free as in freedom
<nigelb> not free as beer
<Gryllida> nigelb: can you give me an example of free paid application, please?
<Jordan_U> Gryllida: I don't know the details, and while I'm not against paid proprietary applications I'm not realy interested in that feature.
<Jordan_U> Gryllida: You could have an option to pay for The Gimp which would be effectively a donation. You could also pay for support for a Free application.
<Gryllida> Will the paayment be an option or a requirement for some applications?
<Gryllida> payment*
<Jordan_U> Gryllida: I assume that it would for some proprietary applications, but I haven't looked intoe the details myself.
<Gryllida> Where can I read about the progress on this feature?
<nigelb> Gryllida: I dont know the details either.  Please read up the specs from uds.
<nigelb> There was a session which talked about it.
<penguin42> hmm, has anyone noticed audio quality problems on +1 - the audio sounds  'toppy' - i.e. excessive or distorted high frequencies ?
<coz_> penguin42,  I have not because I compile my sound driver ...sorry
<penguin42> ah, particularly obscure hardware?
<penguin42> I don't suppose anyone knows where to find ppa-purge - a thing referred to in the xorg-edgers page to remove edgers
<yofel> isn't that part of the edgers ppa?
<penguin42> yofel: Doesn't seem to be; and apt-file isn't finding it
<yofel> PPAs don't support apt-file
<yofel> penguin42: https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=ppa&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<penguin42> yofel: Ah thanks; of course having forgotten to do it prior to upgrade I now have their sources disabled - which is why I guess apt-cache isn't finding it
<penguin42> anyone else seeing flickering mouse pointer?
<penguin42> virt-manager doesn't seem that happy to me
<penguin42> hmm, mostly OK, just died once or twice
 * penguin42 swears at grub2 - what I've missed, GRUB_DEFAULT=0 commented out the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET and set GRUB_TIMEOUT=0    shouldn't that get me a menu?
<patdk-wk_> I thought default was quiet, so uncomment and set to false?
<patdk-wk_> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<patdk-wk_> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<patdk-wk_> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
<patdk-wk_> GRUB_TIMEOUT="2"
<patdk-wk_> gives me a menu, for 2seconds
<penguin42> thanks
<LucidFox> Is there any way to remove the "Share via microblog" link from the Software Center
<zakscott> oo goodies 2.6.35-8 is out today
<dholbach> Day 4 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloper Week starts in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroomDay 4 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloper Week starts in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<dholbach> sorry for the mess in the link above, it should be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<smallfoot-> stjerm is in lucid repo but not in maverick, why?
<geser> smallfoot-: it is: stjerm | 0.11-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe Packages
<red2kic> smallfoot-: Enable your universe repo?
<smallfoot-> ooh
<smallfoot-> in that case, why cant i find it on packages.ubuntu.co
<smallfoot-> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=stjerm&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<smallfoot-> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=stjerm&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<jpds> smallfoot-: Because maverick stuff on packages.u.c is broken, use Launchpad.
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> they need fix that
<jpds> Yes, it's in the works.
<smallfoot-> good
<smallfoot-> i think its been broken long time
<jpds> Yes; it's written in Perl and uses Berkeley DB, so... not surprising.
<smallfoot-> oh
<penguin42> has anyone had 'Processing - Not connected?' on maverick ?
<penguin42> it seems to be printing though
<penguin42> f-spot seems broke
<zakscott> aptd just crashed :(
<zakscott> 2.6.35-8-generic-pae
<poutine> Why is there no "filesystem root" in the Places menu?
<poutine> I have to click places, then home folder, then "File System", which is just too many clicks for something I'm sure people visit a lot
<patdk-wk> most people don't visit root
<patdk-wk> but if you want it, just add it
<patdk-wk> don't bitch
<LucidFox> patdk-wk> Hey, that's not nic
<LucidFox> * nice
<LucidFox> anyway... you can start with "Computer"
<patdk-wk> I never pretend to be nice :)
<poutine> how do I add it
<poutine> starting with "computer" is the same exact amount of clicks LucidFox
<LucidFox> poutine> You can add it as a bookmark from nautilus
<poutine> intuitive, it couldn't possibly be available from the MENU EDITOR
<poutine> also I think a lot of people visit their filesystem roots
<patdk-wk> I visit root about once every time I look at bootchart
<patdk-wk> and since I only reboot maybe once a month, that isn't often
<poutine> I think the filesystem root is more important than "Desktop"
<patdk-wk> otherwise I never leave my homedir
<patdk-wk> desktop is useless
<patdk-wk> but many people use it to store stuff :(
<poutine> really my main annoyance is getting to /mnt
<poutine> I guess alternatives have been suggested, but I think there should be a filesystem root in there
<patdk-wk> bookmark it :)
<poutine> it's not like it's cluttered
<patdk-wk> mine is cluttered
<patdk-wk> about 12 things bookmarked, plus about 16 drives listed
<LucidFox> What's with the ridiculous PPA build waiting times lately :(
 * LucidFox pokes ripps
<penguin42> LucidFox: More people know about them and I guess the farm is getting a bit full
<patdk-wk> hmm, $400 rebate :)
<Daekdroom> and.. my open app that consumes the most RAM is.. Rhythmbox?!
<rsk> it's not know for being memory efficent
<Daekdroom> Yeah. But that's surprising.
<Daekdroom> I'd atleast expect it to be Firefox..
<Daekdroom> Oh well. Banshee wastes even more ram..
<zakscott> chromium for me but i have goog docs open
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Out of interest is it leaking?
<penguin42> zakscott: Are you running chromium on maverick?
<zakscott> ya
<penguin42> zakscott: Hmm, I'm running the ppa and it's not happy after the maverick upgrade - I don't get any fonts
<Daekdroom> penguin42, apparently not.
<Daekdroom> I'll keep an eye on it anyway
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I'll admit to using exaile rather than rhythmbox
<Daekdroom> I'm checking on banshee but it feels like same ol' same.
<zakscott> whats the apt command to output package info again?
<Daekdroom> sudo apt-cache showpkg <package name>
<zakscott> 5.0.375.99~r51029-0ubuntu1
<penguin42> this should be entertaining; updating my iscsi-root vm to maverick
 * penguin42 is running a squid on his host, makes doing the upgrades a lot faster
<zakscott> colossal squid?? D:
<zakscott> hmm: "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/nouveau/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found"
 * penguin42 has turned off edgers
<zakscott> ahh, maverick is missing from dists
 * penguin42 wonders why his load average is 17
<penguin42> I've got a paid of kvm guests running, 1 fileserving to the other, which is itself doing a maverick upgrade - but not much else
<BUGabundo> penguin42: gwibber? gnome-do?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: no, and no - just an exaile playing my music (off a separate disk) and synergy taking these keystrokes - and I don't type *that* fast
<penguin42> I guess the metacity/flickering pointer bug can't be helping
<penguin42> ok, that's impressive - iSCSI guest server installation just upgraded to maverick OK
<zakscott> where should i add "blacklist nouveau" boot without nouveau drivers loaded?
<yofel> zakscott: create a new file in /etc/modprobe.d/ cotaining that
<yofel> *containing
<zakscott> alright giving it a shot brb
<penguin42> hmm my squid is being very helpful in maverick updates
<ideasman42> Hi there, Im trying to write a thumbnail generator for ubuntu
<ideasman42> the problem I have is that I manage to get an RGBA buffer, but need a way to write it as a PNG, using python for ease of install
<penguin42> I vaugely remember there are some python image tools
<zakscott> so i completely screwed up xorg and the latest kernel i had installed, what key is it to open the grub menu during boot?
<penguin42> zakscott: shift - at the VERY start
<zakscott> got it, thanks penguin42
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-16
<Daekdroom> You know there's something terrible going on when the crash notifying application notifies itself crashed.
<penguin42> haha yes
 * penguin42 worries that someone has just tagged my bugreport that I added a patch to with the patch tag even though the patch and the description both have BIG hairy warnings in
<h00k> Daekdroom: I had a lot of things crashing the other day until I installed python-gobject
<yofel> penguin42: which bug?
<penguin42> yofel: bug 605686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605686 in linux (Ubuntu) "[maverick] nointremap needed - Blocked an interrupt request due to source-id verificiation failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605686
<penguin42> yofel: I mean it's correct it does have a patch on, and it works - but it does need someone who has a clue about the code they're working with - it sounded a promising idea and seems to work, but heck modern interrupt handling is black magic
<yofel> penguin42: oh that, that's brians 'search for patches in ubuntu bugs' script that automatically ads the patch tag and subscibes either the reviewers team or in this case jFo
<penguin42> ah ok
<penguin42> it should obvious to anyone who reviews it :-)
<yofel> don't worry, JFo will know what to do with it
<penguin42> yofel: So I'm trying to remember the story from yesterdays classrom stuff - what happens if a bug is fixed in a version is in debian but we're passed the date when we pull stuff from debian?
<yofel> if we're not at final freeze yet you could file a sync/merge request
<penguin42> yofel - see bug 604087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604087 in iscsitarget (Ubuntu) "iscsitarget fails with can't create a target 2 0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604087
<penguin42> hmm, and disk read performance is a LOT better on maverick in kvm
<penguin42> hmm, time for bed
<rsouthard> Hello all. Probably a common question...In A2 how do i get my install to default to KDE instead of the netbook remix interface?
<holstein> you can choose at login
<holstein> what WM you want to use
<holstein> you need to install KDE though
 * holstein doesnt know what A2 is
<holstein> you might want to try #ubuntu-mobile
<rsouthard> i am using KDE. A2=alpha2
<holstein> AH
<holstein> yeah, im not sure then
<holstein> i had NBR going
<rsouthard> but ubuntu is also doing the same thing on another box. seems like they made the default UI the netbook interface. Not sure why, but it looks like hell on a large display.
<holstein> and i installed other WM's
<holstein> and just chose at loing
<holstein> login*
<James147> rsouthard: then its not at the location i suggested?
<James147> holstein: its not a window manager, its the desktop display,
<rsouthard> i can choose at login but when i choose gnome or kde it still defaults to the netbook ui
<rsouthard> probably some setting somewhere. checked out several files in /etc/ with grep and nothing matched a rather broad regex.
<holstein> whatever you kids are calling them these days ;)
<James147> rsouthard: look at "system settings > Workspace"
<rsouthard> i will check it
<James147> not on maverick... yet ;) but I am on kde 4.5 and have a (greyed out option as i dont ahve the netbook interface installed) to change workspace type there
<rsouthard> Sweet. That was it. Thx James:147. Much appreciated.
<rsouthard> didnt know that option was there. must be new to 4.9.x
<rsouthard> * 4.4.8.x
<James147> rsouthard: its new... i mean moved in 4.5 at some point... before RC1 i think.... but it was there in 4.4.x, just in a wieard place
<James147> and not usable unless you had plasma-netbook and plasma-desktop install which was almost noone
<DanaG> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-m-uefi-support
<DanaG> interesting... my EFI breaks quite horribly if I use grub-efi-amd64 to boot a 32-bit kernel.
<dupondje> nouveau / Xorg broken ?
<DanaG> Once the UEFI images come out, I'll reinstall my Maverick partition to 64-bit.
<DrHalan> anyone else sometimes is not able to leftklick?
 * penguin42 hasn't had any leftclick problems
<penguin42> Is it just me or is sound muted/low each time I login?
<BUGabundo_remote> yep
<BUGabundo_remote> I have no sound on boot
<BUGabundo_remote> its been like that's almost all cycl
<penguin42> BUGabundo_remote: And it's just a matter of unmuting it and turning it up and it seems happy?
<zakscott> me too
<BUGabundo_remote> crimsun_ said he was going to workon that
<BUGabundo_remote> but I haven't seen much of him around, so I assume work busy
<BUGabundo_remote> penguin42: yes
<Daekdroom> penguin42, that's a papercut bug still
<penguin42> is there a bugid?
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<BUGabundo_remote> I never file audio bugs, unless told so
<Daekdroom> Why not? O.o
<BUGabundo_remote> most of them are very HW specific
<penguin42> BUGabundo_remote: This feels more generic I guess
<BUGabundo_remote> and if crimsun_ is not around, its no use to file them
<BUGabundo_remote> penguin42: if it does affect a larger number of users, yes
<BUGabundo_remote> I hadn't that perception
<penguin42> the flickering pointer/metacity problem is more of an issue for me
<BUGabundo_remote> no idea what that is
<Daekdroom> I haven't had any problems with metacity.
<BUGabundo_remote> I just have GTK bug
<Daekdroom> Compiz, on the other hand, keeps crashing.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I get a flickering cursor
<BUGabundo_remote> where it makes *everyrthing* painfully SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<BUGabundo_remote> had to give up on FreeNX, cause it was unusable
<penguin42> Daekdroom: And in .xsession-errors Window manager warning: Got a request to focus 0x2401051 (dg@major: ) with a timestamp of 0.  This shouldn't happen!
<BUGabundo_remote> compiz is fine for me
<penguin42> BUGabundo_remote: Do you have any droppings in .xsession-errors?
<Daekdroom> I have a RAM usage problem that I still have to report.
<Daekdroom> xD
<BUGabundo_remote> my xsessions seems pretty clear
<Daekdroom> As a matter of fact, I'll look for it in Launchpad.
<penguin42> anyone managed to get f-spot to import ?
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_remote, you should report audio bugs, most regular users don't know how to do it properly
<BUGabundo_remote> joaopinto: LOL
<BUGabundo_remote> joaopinto: search for "open" audio bugs I have filed
<BUGabundo_remote> and you will get why I stop doing it, without being asked by an audio team member
<Daekdroom> I once filed a pulseaudio bug that lasted through two versions.
<BUGabundo_remote> pff
<Daekdroom> It got "magically" fixed. The bug I think it's still open xD
<penguin42> is that all?
<BUGabundo_remote> I have bugs open from 2006
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> EOL
<BUGabundo_remote> heck, I filed a dupe of an OOo bug from 2003
<Daekdroom> So, I found bug 569273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569273 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Lucid) "memory leak in gnome-power-manager on lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569273
<Daekdroom> too bad I have no clue if my memory leak is caused by power manager.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: What symptoms are you seeing?
<BUGabundo_remote> !valgrind Daekdroom
<BUGabundo_remote> !valgrind | Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> Sometimes after boot, I'll see RAM usage as high as 700MB without any program open..
<Daekdroom> When it's usually down to 200-ish
<Daekdroom> Killing X doesn't solve it.
<Daekdroom> I'm trying to spot a pattern so I can file a bug.
<joaopinto> Daekdroom, you can see the memory usage on processes, unless it's a driver leak you can identify the leaking app
<Daekdroom> joaopinto, and if I can't see anything using too much memory, should I assume it's the kernel?
<yofel> grr, kvm hates me
<zakscott> ubottu, botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<penguin42> hmm I've seen another bug like that, but I'll need to find it
<yofel> it has that mouse pointer integration turned on here, just that it doesn't work out of the box, I have to let it catch and release the mouse focus like a dozen times until I can use the mouse in the VM
<penguin42> yofel: Not seen that, although I've found removing the vmware mouse driver can help
<yofel> hm, don't have vmware installed, only virtualbox
<yofel> maybe even that's too much
<zakscott> why dont i have permission to see bug 602091?
<ubottu> Bug 602091 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/602091 is private
<zakscott> ah
<penguin42> Daekdroom: You might want to look at bug 598849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 598849 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "After reboot after update, alot more memory is used" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598849
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Although, to me I feel that what's really happening here is that ureadahead or something else is happening on 1st boot and getting a lot of memory cached, not sure if it's actually in use
<yofel> zakscott: now you can see bug 602091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602091 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "aptd crashed with AttributeError in _emit_acquire_item()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602091
<yofel> penguin42: here it is in use, but I also suspect ureadahead (in use as: drop_caches doesn't have any effect, memory stays used)
<yofel> Daekdroom: ^
<zakscott> thanks yofel
<yofel> and for me it gets up to like 900MiB on x86 and ~1.3GiB on x86_64
<penguin42> yofel: An interesting thing to try would be to write something that actually tried to use lots of memory (not jus tmalloc it) and see if it pushed it out
<Daekdroom> I confirmed it but won't post anything on the bug given how I haven't spotted a dpkg pattern.
<yofel> well, maybe we should just go ahead and reassign that to ureadahead, but I'm not sure there, every time I get it I have an unusual long fsck run in my bootchart too
<Daekdroom> hold on hold on!
<Daekdroom> I have to check something..
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh it's either kernel or something 1st boot related, I doubt it's actually dpkg
<yofel> maybe plymouth hogs memory due to fsck messages?
<yofel> no idea
<penguin42> yofel: You should be able to see that in a ps though
<Daekdroom> Going to check if it's related to booting after using NTFS through Windows 7 xD
<zakscott> i just removed bootchart entirely
<yofel> no ntfs here..
<yofel> well, it can't be bootchart, or it would happen every time, not just once
<penguin42> yofel: Well, if the boot takes longer for some reason....
<yofel> yeah, but 6-800 MiB difference is too much for bootchart.. unless it has some heavy leak
<zakscott> hmm im getting OoM error on boot also
<zakscott> "[    2.844791] Out of memory: kill process 309 (plymouthd) score 39 or a child"
<zakscott> "[    2.848100] ureadahead invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0xd0, order=0, oom_adj=0"
<zakscott> "[    2.872798] Out of memory: kill process 308 (ureadahead) score 37 or a child"
<penguin42> I wonder if you're all seeing this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/501715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501715 in ureadahead (Ubuntu Maverick) "Kernel trace buffer should be cleared and size restored after profiling" [High,Triaged]
<zakscott> right before the plymouthd oom it says i have 0 swap space
<Daekdroom> Given how I have no clue what ureadahead is..
<Daekdroom> Anyway, I doubt it's dpkg.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I think the idea is to record the files normally used during boot, so that on future boots it can bring all those files back in right at the beginning
<Daekdroom> It struck me in 4 ubuntu boots in a row.
<Daekdroom> 2 were following a windows 7 reboot, 2 were following a ubuntu reboot.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: But to do that it means on boots after an update it has to do a profile to see what needs to be loaded
<yofel> penguin42: seems to be that bug
<ripps> should I let pm-utils remove pm-utils-powersave-policy?
<Daekdroom> I let it do it. I think pm-utils-powersave-policy needs a rebuild
 * yofel goes patching maverick ureadahead
 * BUGabundo_remote piggy backs on yofel
<yofel> ^^
<Daekdroom> I wonder when they're going to give the sound indicator proper Last/Pause/Next buttons :|
<ZykoticK9> Daekdroom, mine has the new button?
<Daekdroom> ZykoticK9, so does mine, but it's awfully done.
<Daekdroom> C'mon, it doesn't even have a Play button if you pause the song :|
<Daekdroom> It's just a static image.
<ZykoticK9> Daekdroom, i'm not talking about the > buttons there where there origionally - they are proper buttons now
<Daekdroom> ZykoticK9, uh.. are they?
<Daekdroom> Let me find a screenshot of how they look in here.
<ZykoticK9> Daekdroom, i'm in my 10.04 install right now so can't screenshot for you unless i reboot - but I'll see if yours are the same if you can post quickly - i'm leaving in a very little while
<Daekdroom> ZykoticK9, I don't even need to post a screenshot of my own, I found it
<Daekdroom> ZykoticK9, http://andregondim.eti.br/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/sommavericknovo1.png
<ZykoticK9> Daekdroom, oh sorry - ya that's what my button look like as well
<zakscott> wait, you guys have a sound applet? :(
<Daekdroom> zakscott, ubuntu default's?
<Daekdroom> *ubuntu's default
<zakscott> never had it, and its not under "add to panel"
<Daekdroom> zakscott, it's part of indicator applet
<ZykoticK9> zakscott, that's the new volume control in 10.10
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: New in 10.10? I still have something that looks the same as 10.04
<zakscott> ahh gotcha, i actually removed that before.. my mistake
<Daekdroom> penguin42, open rhythmbox and play a song
<penguin42> ah, I don't use rhythmbox
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, mine looks like the screenshot Daekdroom posted
<Daekdroom> Banshee doesn't integrate with it.
<zakscott> same
<Daekdroom> Exaile? Lol, not even with indicator applet
<zakscott> what music player do you use penguin42?
<Daekdroom> ZykoticK9, anyway, I'd find it awesome if it used the same buttons Rhythmbox do, so it could blend well with any theme.
<penguin42> zakscott: Exaile
<zakscott> good find, ill have to try it out later
<Daekdroom> It looks a lot like Amarok
 * Daekdroom didn't like Exaile
<penguin42> Daekdroom: It's a bit basic
<Daekdroom> Exactly.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: It does work though and it's quite hackable which is nice
<yofel> ok, ureadahead patched, built, installed, all updates installed -> me goes rebooting...
<dholbach> Last day of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 34 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Daekdroom> libdns64 became deprecated, I guess that means I should remove it
<yofel> yay, ureadahead patch seems to work :D
<yofel> if someone else wants to try it: https://edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/test-ppa/+sourcepub/1238189/+listing-archive-extra
<penguin42> yofel: They're using a pretty evil trick - IMHO that tracing mechanism was intended for debugging where the person doing it might sanely choose a buffer size and know they are using some ram while they do the debug or performance analysis
<yoasif> i can't seem to find the maverick daily alternate install cd
<yoasif> it isnt here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<yoasif> any ideas?
<charlie-tca> There are no images today
<catweazle> wait some days, to many bugs yet
<charlie-tca> We have hope they may be back tomorrow
<yoasif> how can i just get the latest one that is available?
<charlie-tca> Try the daily-live/current
<charlie-tca> It is from the 14th
<jussi__> is there a kde/text equivalent of update-manager-core? Installing half of gnome isnt really what I want to do...
<yoasif> actually i can just use the alpha
<yoasif> (want to try out btrfs)
<penguin42> jussi_: Yeh if you look on the maverick-alpha-2 thing it tells you how to do a server update
<BUGabundo_remote> bbl
<gnomefreak> anyone else notice nvidia isnt working with 2.6.35-7-generic #12?
<yofel> gnomefreak: it was working fine here, what about -8 ?
<dupondje> problems ? :)
<gnomefreak> yofel: not sure yet. updateing kernel now
<gnomefreak> s/updateing/updating
<dupondje> what was the bug exactly gnomefreak  ?
<dupondje> cause I'm having issues also atm
<gnomefreak> dupondje: ? nvidia doesnt work (non-free drivers)
<gnomefreak> not sure what more info i can give that would explain it anymore
<dupondje> error ?
<dupondje> cause nouveau here is also broken ...
<gnomefreak> dupondje: no error doesnt run. nouveau works here (im using it now)
<dupondje> weird :)
<gnomefreak> i cant get a TTY so i had no choice. i prefer TTY to low graphics
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrm/+bug/606244 => this is what I have
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606244 in libdrm (Ubuntu) "X doesn't find a screen and is not starting due a race condition" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> maybe -8 will fix the issues
<dupondje> running -8 here
<dupondje> even ps aux seem to lock here now :s
<dupondje> can't even reboot
<gnomefreak> dupondje: you cant get a terminal?
<dupondje> I can, but reboot doesn't reboot :s its locked
<gnomefreak> hint sudo reboot will reboot your system
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> push the little botton on the tower?
<dupondje> well yea have to :(
<gnomefreak> s/botton/button  my typing sucks badly today
 * gnomefreak prtty much been gone for 3ish weeks well 2 or 3
<zakscott> how was your vacation?
<dupondje> ok back in track :)
<gnomefreak> dupondje: reboot fixed you?
<gnomefreak> well fixed your system at least
<dupondje> rm /var/lib/ureadahead/pack
<dupondje> sudo reboot
<dupondje> :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<Daekdroom> sudo reboot is a command? O.o
 * Daekdroom has always used sudo shutdown -r now
<gnomefreak> sudo reboot is a command
<gnomefreak> one shuts sytem down the other reboots system ;)
<Daekdroom> shutdown -r now reboots.
 * gnomefreak be back need a smoke
<gnomefreak> oh
<zakscott> sudo reboot now works too
<dupondje> gnomefreak: also have plymouthd crash ?
<charlie-tca> Actually, shutdown -P does a full shutdown, shutdown -r does a reboot
<Daekdroom> dupondje, do you also have high memory usage problems involving ureadahead
<Daekdroom> ?
<gnomefreak> dupondje: none of my splashes work and yes plymouth is crashing see bug 598035 for plymouth and bug 551746 for gnome-splash
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 598035 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Plymouth does not work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551746 in gnome-art (Ubuntu) "Failing to using a gnome splash image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551746
<gnomefreak> LP is slow :(
<dupondje> gnomefreak: my plymoutd crashes here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/606393
<dupondje> :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606393 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000000000003c0" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> no i dont get that
 * gnomefreak needs to add a boot option but i dont recall how to do that. anyone help :/
<dupondje> vi /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<gnomefreak> dupondje: will see if i can
<gnomefreak> dupondje: im not seeing a place for it.
<yofel> gnomefreak: edit /etc/default/grub ?
<yofel> or just add it at boot time?
<gnomefreak> yofel: i guess i can add 'plymouth:debug=file:/var/log/plymouth-debug.log'  anywhere? problem i dont see anything about plymouth in the file
<yofel> depends where you need  to add that, if plymouth reads that from the kernel command line then add it to quiet splash
<gnomefreak> yofel: see steve's last comment on bug 598035 he doesnt say anything other than add it to boot options
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 598035 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Plymouth does not work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598035
<yofel> I would say add it to the kernel command line
<gnomefreak> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"?
<yofel> yes
<penguin42> Anyone seen any suggestions on the thing about having to remove the grub graphics parameters?
<gnomefreak> separate it using , or just add another "....."
<yofel> "quiet splash plymouth:debug..."
<gnomefreak> yofel: ok thanks i will add it
<gnomefreak> be back these updates are going to take forever and its like watching paint dry
<geser> penguin42: what do you mean with "grub graphics parameter"?
<penguin42> geser: I need to remove the   load_video   and set gfxpayload=keep
<geser> penguin42: isn't setting gfxpayload=text enough in your case? for that 'echo "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" >> /etc/grub/default' is enough to disable
<penguin42> geser: Yes it probably is
<geser> if you regenerate the grub config afterwards (update-grub) you should have "set gfxpayload=text" in your grub config
<geser> did you file a bug that gfxpayload=keep doesn't work for you
<penguin42> geser: No, I thought it was a known - I certainly saw a comment somewhere about it
<geser> penguin42: ATI graphic card?
<penguin42> yeh, it's probably bug 605614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605614 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ATI] GPU lockup with gfxpayload=keep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605614
<geser> yep
<gnomefreak> well nvidia works now but still no luck with plymouth log
<Cyberkilla> Cookies
<Cyberkilla> So... RGBA Window Decorations... Will GNOME/Ubuntu ever get them? KDE, OS X, and Windows 7 have lovely smooth window edges. It would be nice if Mutter (dubbed Metacity 3) was planning to implement it. I don't think that it's "feature creep". It seems like a fundamental to a modern desktop experience now, especially considering that the default GNOME theme, Clearlooks, and Ubuntu's default, feature rounded corners.
<Cyberkilla> I've been hearing about the client-side decorations, and how they're a terrible thing. I'm not specifically referring to that at all, however. I'm talking about a proper window decorator that knows that an alpha channel is :-P
<dupondje> damn I love quad core to build kernels :)
<penguin42> dupondje: Yeh they're nice :-)) Now if only there were about 50 zillion less modules
 * penguin42 gently wonders how to push an xfwm patch I submitted nearly a year ago
<penguin42> does anyone else see 'You have old & broken userspace please consider updating mesa"
<dupondje> where do you see that ?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, I read in #radeon earlier today that it should be ignored and that it's leftovers from old code.
<penguin42> dupondje: dmesg
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Ah ok
<penguin42> (not that my 3d is happy, but it's the 1st time I've run without edgers for a while - so it might be normal)
<Daekdroom> No edgers? Blasphemy :O
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Yeh, I thought I should try maverick without it first
<Daekdroom> I did, but back then it still had 7.8.1 Mesa :|
<Volkodav> dupondje: your 3rd and 4th most likely are idling most of the time since software is always playing catch up with hardware
<Daekdroom> I can't live with that.
<dupondje> Volkodav: well gcc is quite good @ 4 threads :)
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I've got a couple of bugs though at the moment; the 1st is a constant stream of errors in metacity logs about focus and timestamps; but I've tried doing xfwm --replace and X is still getting battered at 50% cpu for no apparent reason
<penguin42> dupondje: I normally give it a few more than 4 on a quad core; I've got DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=10 in my .bashrc
<dupondje> mm :) should try
<dupondje> anyway its build now
<Volkodav> dupondje: half the time it does not know when to kick the other 2 - that's for sure
<penguin42> dupondje: Just make sure you have plenty of ram and /tmp
<Volkodav> dupondje: multithreading facility should be programmed to be able to use the four cores at a time
<Volkodav> Very few software products can do that currently
<Volkodav> gcc included
<penguin42> Volkodav: make -j  manages very nicely :-))
<dupondje> brb :)
<Volkodav> penguin42: Did you trace the cores usage ?
<penguin42> Volkodav: Just letting top show my % free on each one
<virtuald> what's the status of btrfs in maverick?
<penguin42> Volkodav: make -j on a large package can easily use 4 cores most of the time
<Volkodav> virtuald: +1
<virtuald> aha, deferred
<Volkodav> penguin42: when that happens and ....say your first 2 CPU's get to 20-30% usage what are the other 2 doing ?
<penguin42> Volkodav: It's unusual for that to happen; it would be more normal to find all 4 doing 10-15% - I'm talking about getting all 4 to 100%
<penguin42> (of course it depends how long how you're averaging over)
<Volkodav> I find that hard to believe penguin42
<penguin42> Volkodav: Have you got a quad core to try it on?
<Volkodav> yes I do
<yofel> I do think that 4 seperate gcc processes should each use a core full time, well, nearly
<penguin42> Volkodav: OK, grab yourself a big package to build, say a kernel - and set DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=8   and build the package
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh
<Volkodav> and the usage is core 1 - 60-70 5 core 2 -50-60  core 3 -20-15 core 4 - 10-5
<Daekdroom> I have a dual core and I never have more than 2 threads on a multithread program because it makes everything irresponsive xD
<Volkodav> define big penguin42
<penguin42> yofel: And that's actually why I run with more than 4, you end up with some processes waiting for disk etc - so give the OS 8 processes to schedule and it might be able to keep 4 cores busy
<penguin42> Volkodav: Kernel will do
<yofel> well, depends on how mch memory gcc needs and on the cache/memory speeds too...
<Volkodav> yofel hi long time no see
<yofel> hey
<Volkodav> how's that test on SSD ? TRIM works on mine I found out
<Volkodav> Daekdroom: that provesmy point
<penguin42> Volkodav: I've got a standard git copy of the kernel source; did make defconfig  and then just done  make -j 10 at the top - I'm seeing less than 1% idle on all the cores
<Daekdroom> Volkodav, as a matter of fact, it doesn't.
<yofel> well, it works on mine too, well somehow. Hdparm says that the first few sectors are kept with data, but all other sectors do end up with zeroes
<Volkodav> what version of hdparm yofel ?
<penguin42> Volkodav: I've got 8GB of RAM that helps mind you, so it's managing a make -j 10 without swapping
<penguin42> and there we are - built
<Volkodav> And some SSD's need 4-6 hours idling before the TRIM kicks in
<yofel> Volkodav: well, whatever we have in maverick, I didn't check this for over 2 weeks now though
<Volkodav> penguin42: most people got rid of swap these days
<penguin42> Volkodav: Yeh but I'm still one of the weird guys who reckons swap lets you lose the RAM better
<Volkodav> on modern hardware anyway
<yofel> what I noticed when compiling though, is that sometimes the CPU will be at 100%, but not at full speed, I guess it doesn't get the data from memory fast enough
<penguin42> yofel: What do you mean by full speed?
<Volkodav> what is your memory yofel ?
<Daekdroom> yofel, powermanagement still clocks it down?
<yofel> and I am one of the rare persons that has no problem to fill up 6GiB RAM and needs swap :P
<yofel> Daekdroom: could be, didn't worry about it much
<penguin42> yofel: If it's waiting for RAM it'll show as the CPU being busy, I don't think it will clock down for that - it'll only be clocking down if it'seither too hot or if the kernel doesn't have enough to schedule
<yofel> hm, well, it did it for *some* reason, it wasn't too hot though
<penguin42> yofel: Then it's waiting for {disk, swap, something}
<penguin42> or you just aren't trying hard enough to keep it busy :-)
<yofel> it wasn't disk, that's for sure
<Volkodav> yofel - what is your swapiness set to ?
<penguin42> 1m48s for a make bzImage (with -j 10)
<penguin42> (and that's with X eating 50% of one cpu for no good reason)
<Volkodav> cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<yofel> Volkodav: on my SSD system 0, others 60
<yofel> I don't really get what effect that has so I don't change it
<Volkodav> same here on SSD and I bit into 1 mb from 4 gig over a week of pretty heavy usage
<Volkodav> it does make a difference on my box at least
<Sephorah> Hey there
<Sephorah> I've just download the alpha 2 live dvd but I got troubles when trying to install it on my computer. The partitioner just allow me to install it on my usb device (used for the boot) and not on my hard disk
<penguin42> Sephorah: Odd, how is the hard drive connected - normal SATA?
<Sephorah> Yup
<penguin42> Sephorah: Can you get the output of dmesg somewhere we can see it - e.g. a pastebin and possibly the contents of /proc/partitions?
<Sephorah> When I choose "Default" after the boot, I got a console with initramfs so I have to choose "Install" from the menu but the problem I just told occurs
<Sephorah> I'm currently using Windows
<Sephorah> I used a 16GB usb key and Unetbootin
<penguin42> ah, I've only ever done it off a CD - if it's dropping you to the initramfs on the install image then there is something wrong with that install image
<penguin42> hmm actually
<Sephorah> Do you know any other way to boot the maverick-dvd-i386.iso on my usb key under windows?
<Volkodav> yes
<Volkodav> how is your usb formatted ?
<Sephorah> FAT32
<Volkodav> do the full install on it with linux fs ext3 or 4
<Volkodav> and it will work
<Sephorah> I'm gonna try the CD image before
<Volkodav> makes sense too
<Sephorah> because it's less than 4GB
<Sephorah> and I heard that 4GB+ images can cause trouble
<Volkodav> true
<Andre_Gondim> after a reboot my gnome is freezing after login screen
<Volkodav> make sure you get the flag bootable though
<Volkodav> if doing FAT32
<Sephorah> Unetbooting do that
<Andre_Gondim> I needed to go to other terminnal session to enter here, does anyone know how to solve it?
<Sephorah> but I'll check with my gparted live cd
<Volkodav> good luck Sephorah
<Sephorah> thanks
<Sephorah> as a huge ubuntu fan, I *MUST* succeed that :D
<Volkodav> :)
<Sephorah> I just tried OpenSuSE new 11.3 system this afternoon. All my devices were recognized with their new kernel so I want to check Maverick
<penguin42> can someone explain dput to me ? What is the 'package.changes' ? Is it a diff - if so how does it know what package it's a diff to?
<Volkodav> Sephorah: it's not comparing apples and apples
<Sephorah> Lol :P
<Sephorah> I know that
<Volkodav> maverick is too early stage
<Volkodav> suse is a release
<Sephorah> I got a RT3090 wifi chipset that was completly fucked up with the latest "stable" kernel
<Volkodav> I used suse back in 9.xx version
<Volkodav> years ago,,,,
<Daekdroom> How's maverick doing when it comes to rootless X?
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Can you explain what you mean by rootless X?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, X.org running without root privileges.
<penguin42> oh, that root
<penguin42> still seems to be running as root on here
<Sephorah> Now rebooting
<Sephorah> My usb key is ready
<Sephorah> Gonna try :)
<Sephorah> see you
<Sephorah> Same problem...
<Sephorah> but this time I immediatly got the initramfs console
<Sephorah> saying that there's an "error inserting ramzswap (.....stwap.ko)" because of "unknown symbole in module" blablabla "no init found"
<Sephorah> penguin42: Volkodav
<penguin42> see I don't know the install from usb tricks; a nice blank cd-rw would solve your problem (if it fits!)
<Sephorah> I don't have that
<Sephorah> I'm using a netbook
<penguin42> ah I see
<Sephorah> Maybe I should just install Ubuntu lucid (that works) and update manually the kernel ?
<Sephorah> like this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-rc1-lucid/
<penguin42> someone will know the right magic to use with a usb stick
<Sephorah> Lol
<Daekdroom> penguin42, CD-RWs are evil!
<Daekdroom> Too many read errors. That can't happen with a system install CD
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Then please, help Sephorah!
<Daekdroom> I don't even own a single pendrive.
<Sephorah> :(
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-17
<Daekdroom> Now tell if I can help him >.>
<Sephorah> her*
<Sephorah> Hm
<Sephorah> I'm gonna explain againt hen
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Let me guess, you use CD-RWs ?
<Sephorah> I got a 16GB pendrive
<Daekdroom> penguin42, CD-Rs and MicroSDs :P
<Sephorah> I tried both dvd and cd iso on it
<Sephorah> under windows, with unetbootin
<Sephorah> With the DVD, my hard disk is not recognized so I can't install on it
<Sephorah> With the CD I just got the initramfs console and an error
<penguin42> Sephorah: It's getting the initramfs because it can't actually find the cd image for some reason; now tell me more about the DVD case; in the DVD case do you get the choice of getting a normal (non-initramfs) shell?
<Sephorah> Yes I do, not tried but I can remember that on the menu
<penguin42> ok, from there try and get a copy of the output of dmesg and cat /proc/partitions > afile
<penguin42> Sephorah: That will show just what the kernel found
<Sephorah> Okay I'm gonna do that
<Sephorah> Just need to copy the dvd iso again
<Sephorah> hold on
<Sephorah> simple thing
<Sephorah> penguin42: Do you have the MD5 or SHA1 of the dvd iso? maybe theres a problem with that.
<penguin42> no I don't, but I would hope that it's on the ubuntu.com site?
<Sephorah> I haven't found it. Gonna try google
<Daekdroom> So, anyone having a little problem with the rhythmbox integration with the sound indicator? Mine's trackbar for the song stopped indicating where it is.
<Sephorah> Found, the MD5 is ok.
<Sephorah> Now mounting
<Daekdroom> Sephorah, if it still doesn't work, you might want to wait for the next daily image
<Sephorah> okay
<Sephorah> Daekdroom: It take ages to mount a DVD iso on my usb key. 75% right now.
<penguin42> Sephorah: Yeh USB keys arenormally very slow writers
<Sephorah> Done. Now rebooting. Gonna do the dmesg and cat commands you wrote
<Sephorah> see you
<Volkodav> Sephorah: is back > did it work ?
<Sephorah> lol, gonna try now :p
<Sephorah> Just finished mounting the iso
<Sephorah> brb
<kklimonda> hmm.. is it just me or do we still have to use terminal to configure bt headset?
<kklimonda> holy crap, we do
<penguin42> kklimonda: Never done it - blueman perhaps?
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, in 10.04 i was able to get my BT headset working with only GUI (haven't tried in 10.10)
<alien_> Hello, I am having a graphics problem. When I boot normally I do not recieve a graphics output. However I can still interact with it. (i still hear the noise at the login screen, I press shutdown button and it shutsdown) If I add i915.modeset=0 to grub I get a "low graphics mode" The graphics card works even worse in 10.04. Does anyone have any reccomedations?
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/eSXggfrS
<DanaG> hmm, that's what I get over serial console when I try to EFI-boot Maverick.
<DanaG> It's highly likely my UEFI boot mode is just plain broken.
<DanaG> Sometimes, something tramples all over the ACPI tables, and wipes out DMI, as well.
<DanaG> Or rather, something wipes out both.
<DanaG> I wish somebody would get HP to fix the first-gen EliteBooks.
<DanaG> Fri Jul 16 23:20:05 PDT 2010
<DanaG> time for bed readyness stuff.
 * Sary is away: Not @ Desk
<forrestv> anyone know about the mouse issue with maverick?
<Vig> forestv: I have not noticed one, yet.
<forrestv> starting at about two days ago, relative mouse movement in sdl based games broke
<Vig> forrestv: Have you checked on Launchpad?
<forrestv> Vig, i tried but i don't know which package it's relevant to
<forrestv> i'm not sure it's specific to SL
<forrestv> SDL*
<Vig> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+bugs
<forrestv> in fact, it's not SDL because i downgraded it
<forrestv> hmm nothing
<Vig> forestv: That is the big list, I am not logged in,,yet
<forrestv> yeah, there's nothing relevant on it
<forrestv> anyway, anyone want to test this? steps to reproduce: `apt-get install tremulous` then try to play
<forrestv> this happens to me on two separate computers
<Vig> forestv: Bluetooth device?
<forrestv> nope
<forrestv> i'm sure it's not hardware related
<forrestv> anyway, better description: about every second, the view angle in an FPS interface jumps to a specific angle
<forrestv> when a mouse cursor is visible, you can move it, but every second it jumps back to a constant position
<forrestv> only happens when relative mouse mode is enabled, happens in two SDL based games
<Vig> forestv: I am not certain this is relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/16492
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 16492 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Maverick) "Mouse pointer should disappear when keyboard is in use and mouse isn't" [High,Triaged]
<forrestv> no, saw that
<Vig> forrestv: You have two working boxes?
<forrestv> Vig, yes, both with the same problem
<Vig> forrestv: Have you tried squeeze on one, like dual boot and test it?
<forrestv> no
<forrestv> i could do that though
<Vig> That kinda makes sense to me, they are same kernel and such,
<Vig> If it can be replicated on  Debian, then that would narrow it down , if it does not, that helps to find the solution.
<DanaG> weird.... the wifi drivers in Maverick are older than the ones in l-b-m-wireless-lucid
<DanaG> Most specifically, I need iwlcore to have the led_mode parameter.
<DanaG> Without that, the wifi LED blinking orange-blue-orange-blue-orange drives me absolutely batty.
<Vig> DanaG: Did the previous one work?
<forrestv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/606589 - anyone know how to tag this as maverick?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606589 in Ubuntu "relative mouse movement in games - cursor/view jumps to same position approximately every second" [Undecided,New]
<geser> has anyone else the problem that some init-scripts don't get executed after boot? Sometimes it works but the most time I need to start them by hand
<yofel> geser: I didn't notice that exactly, but thanks to upstart being async, it's not unusual for some scripts (esp. sys-v-init) to be run long after login
<yofel> morning btw. ^^
<geser> ok, will check the next time if the start up at some point
<geser> but I've my doubt as my cups server didn't start till yet (booted 1 hour ago) and I had to start it
<yofel> ok, that sounds too long
<jonathonf> hallo
<jonathonf> does anyone else have a problem with nautilus not mounting usb drives?
<penguin42> jonathonf: Seems OK here
<jonathonf> hmm... wonder what i've done to it
<jonathonf> thatnks, btw
<gnomefreak> anyone else getting a keyring unlock dialog on gnome start?
<geser> gnomefreak: yes (I get it due to auto-login)
<gnomefreak> geser: ah ok thanks
<gnomefreak> sam-c: please try this links in the topic it should give you most up to date additions
<sam-c> got here at last
<sam-c> what is new
<sam-c> hello albert
<gnomefreak> sam-c: go to the last link in the topic for this channel it has most up-to-date info
<sam-c> topic?
<gnomefreak> sam-c: type /topic to read the topic for channel
<sam-c> hello friends whats the maverick topic now?
<sam-c> alpha2?
<sam-c> going soon
<sam-c> users
<gnomefreak> he is really starting to get on my nerves
<christian_lappy> hey guys
<christian_lappy> is it already decided wether +1 will get gnome 3.0 ?
<Daekdroom> christian_lappy, maverick will definitely not get GNOME 3
<christian_lappy> oh
<christian_lappy> cause of sept release i gues ?
<Daekdroom> They didn't want to get over the 700MB limit because of libgtk2 and libgtk3
<Daekdroom> and such fast transition would be likely to cause issues, given past experience with KDE4
<christian_lappy> i dont like that reason
<christian_lappy> the first one
<christian_lappy> i can understand the second reason
<christian_lappy> i'm just downloading the latest alph
<christian_lappy> hoped for some nice gnome 3 tingies
<christian_lappy> Daekdroom: are there packages for 10.10 ?
<Daekdroom> christian_lappy, not yet, I think
<yofel> gaaaaah...
<yofel> can someone please put a check in gnome-power-manager to NEVER RUN if I'm not in a gnome session and only using a gtk app? Thanks..
<yoasif> im noticing a weird issue with my web browsers -- the letter "b" doesn't come up in some places
<yoasif> anyone else seeing this weirdness?
<pvandewyngaerde> when i reopen the laptop lid on kubuntu with a configured action of do nothing when i close it,  it still locks my screen, the lock screen resume option is also not set, anyone know how i can fix that ?
<gunni> Hi, i am trying to compile hg repo from v4l-dvb in ubuntu maverick but getting errors "implicit declaration of function: ...". I tried to deactivate modt of the modules, but i still get this. Is it a problem with the kernel (2.6.35) or with the compiler (gcc 4.4.4)? Or does anybody know how i could handle this?
<dupondje> why you want it in the first place ? :)
<gunni> Because this bug still exists: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythtv/+bug/439163
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439163 in linux (Ubuntu) "HVR-1300 HVR-3000 HVR-4000 broken in kernel" [High,Triaged]
<dupondje> its fixed in the v4l-dvb master ?
<gunni> No, but i know how to fix it in the source code for me.
<gunni> Upstream sadly did not react to my bug report
<dupondje> get the kernel source
<dupondje> and fix it there ?
<dupondje> why fetch the v4l git for it ?
<gunni> Because i know how to do that, and dont know how to compile the module from the kernel source ;)
<gunni> Or lets say i did know it till lucid, because now i run into this troubles
<dupondje> what diff fixes it exactly ?
<gunni> Reverting the diff as mentioned in this comment fixes it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythtv/+bug/439163/comments/36
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439163 in linux (Ubuntu) "HVR-1300 HVR-3000 HVR-4000 broken in kernel" [High,Triaged]
<dupondje> mmm, did you report bug in kernel ?
<gunni> I reported it to v4l mailing list but got no reaction.
<gunni> Or can i compile the module with an older gcc, so that maybe the error gets a warning?
<dupondje> nah shouldn't
<dupondje> have you tried asking in #linuxtv ?
<gunni> yes, few minutes ago. Waiting for an answer
<dupondje> and whats the issue exactly ? will test this next week then
<dupondje> have a HVR1300 also
<gunni> The Problem seems to be related to the s2-api. When trying to watch dvb with kaffeine (kde4 version) or mythtv >0.23 you get no lock on channel. Darron Broad and i did some debugging and he had the knowledge to do the patch and some more enhancements. Its all written down in the launchpad bug report.
<gunni> In Kaffeine you get the the first channel, but when switching channel the switching takes effect after restarting kaffeine
<gunni> brb.
<gunni> re. Got it at least running with my old kernel 2.6.32-23-generic. And compiling does also work with this older kernel
<cozziemoto> are the nvidia drivers having issues with current update?
<dupondje> why cozziemoto  ?
<cozziemoto> duanedesign,  just updated system and no nvidia driver working
<cozziemoto> let me run nvidia-xconfig and restart to be sure
<pvandewyngaerde> my ubuntu started in low graphics mode
<pvandewyngaerde> so there could be an issue, i just switched to nv driver
<pvandewyngaerde> cozziemoto: still the same ?    i also had some issues with my nivida
<gunni> cozziemoto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/605837
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605837 in linux (Ubuntu) "After recent updates, X will no longer start with the Nvidia driver on maverick" [Undecided,New]
<cozziemoto> ah    ok
<gunni> Ran into the same problem adding "nopad" to the kernel parameter works as workaround like in comment #5
<cozziemoto> darn and I am updating the other machine
<gunni> nopat
<pvandewyngaerde> see also bug 537218
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537218 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "" Failed to allocate video memory" nvidia-current on lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537218
<cozziemoto> gunni, is that put into /etc/default/grub?
<yofel> it's defenitely not the kernel, as I'm running -8 with nvidia
<yofel> (since yesterday)
<yofel> gunni: what does nopat do?
<gunni> Yes. "nopat quiet splash" then update-grub
<gunni> I dont know what it does ;) i only know it works for me :)
<yofel> heh
<cozziemoto> ok let me restart and try this
<pvandewyngaerde> full instructions are described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1427027
 * penguin42 can imagine the ptrace restriction is going to break some interesting stuff
<yofel> penguin42: what for example? (we fixed some of the retracers..)
<penguin42> yofel: I'm betting wine will have some fun, but I don't actually know wine internals; it's just I've seen ptrace used for some particularly gratuitous reasons in the past :-)
<yofel> heh, indeed
<yofel> well, you can turn it off if needed
<cozziemoto> mm that didn t work
<yofel> cozziemoto: you did run update-grub?
<cozziemoto> yep
<yofel> hm
<pvandewyngaerde> ok, let me try now
 * yofel ponders if he should reboot..
<yofel> I'll first check what updates we got lately
<gunni> Hmm, for me and the one reporting that bug it did work
<cozziemoto> let try something be right back
<yofel> if someone else wants to check, here are the latest uploads (read it bottom up) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/maverick-changes/2010-July/date.html
<yofel> oh, new kernel..
<pvandewyngaerde> nopat fixed the issue for me
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/606244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606244 in linux (Ubuntu) "X doesn't find a screen and is not starting due a race condition" [High,Confirmed]
<dupondje> also X problem ...
<dupondje> seems like something is broken :p
<penguin42> dupondje: yeh it seems to be the same grub problem I hit
<cozziemoto> ok that worked but it does not go next to  quiet splash but rather on the line below thaqt
<cozziemoto> that
<dupondje> penguin42: why is it a grub issue ?
<penguin42> dupondje: I'm not sure, there is something about removing the set gfxpayload=true
<yofel> er, that should be either 'keep' or 'text' not 'true'
<penguin42> but I won't even pretend to understand how modern grub does its graphics
<penguin42> yofel: Sorry, yes it's the keep that's the default
<dupondje> penguin42: when was that changed ?
<penguin42> dupondje: I don't know, it's broken for me on Maverick - I only upgraded my main machine a couple of days ago
<yofel> dupondje, penguin42: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-July/030995.html
<dupondje> can you try if removing /var/lib/ureadahead/pack and then reboot works ?
<penguin42> yofel: Ah that seems a good explanation - not happy on this box at least; there are +'s and -'s anyway if it does work; text rendering in grub in gfx mode seems VERY slow for no good reason, but at least if you can keep it in a high res mode you get enough screen so you can actually see a useful amount of boot messages
<yofel> yep, text rendering is pretty slow in all framebuffers that I know though, but having if you get a nice resolution it's ok I think, unless you get so many messages that the framebuffer can't keep up..
<yofel> the last time that happend to me was when I was rebuilding gcc on gentoo ^^
<penguin42> yofel: I'm not sure why it's that slow though; I mean it's still a 2.8GHz machine talking to the graphics card via PCI-e, I've seen faster text rendering on a 25MHz ARM
<yofel> true...
<cozziemoto> ok that completely screwed my other system...wont boot at all  darn....time for reinstallation...
<cozziemoto> would this issue be gone if I uninstalled gurb2 and went back to grub legacy?
<ikonia> cozziemoto: in terms of functionality, nothing
<ideasman42> Hi, Im making a thumbnail generator, its a python script but will be in /usr/bin, Should it have a .py extension?
<ideasman42> This is for a ubuntu package so thaught Id ask here
<arand> ideasman42: This is more a user support channel (for next ubuntu), I think #ubuntu-motu might be more relevant for packaging questions.
<ideasman42> arand, ah thx
<Daekdroom> Awww. Quadrapassel is currently segfaulting :|
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Looks OK here
<Daekdroom> (quadrapassel:2444): ClutterGLX-CRITICAL **: Unable to make the stage window 0x5600006 the current GLX drawable
<Daekdroom> Falha de segmentação
<penguin42> I'm getting the Unable to make the stage window 0x5a00006 the current GLX drawable and some Error loading theme icons, but it's carrying on
<pvandewyngaerde> Daekdroom: i had that a few days ago
<pvandewyngaerde> testing agagin: it still outputs some errors, but the game is playable:  ClutterGLX-CRITICAL **: Unable to make the stage window 0x6e00006 the current GLX drawable
<pvandewyngaerde>  Gtk-WARNING **: Error loading theme icon 'stock_scores' for stock: Pictogram ‘stock_scores’
<pvandewyngaerde> (i must say i am currently in a kde session)
<pvandewyngaerde> correct pauze and highscore icon are missing in the menu, everything else is ok
<yofel> wow, I foobar-ed pbuilder... http://paste.ubuntu.com/465135/
<evilshadeslayer> hey anyone up for some testing? :D
 * yofel goes into hiding
 * evilshadeslayer grabs hold of yofel
<evilshadeslayer> yofel: do you have gnome?
<evilshadeslayer> as in pure ubuntu and preferably no kde packages
<yofel> er, my lucid VM, yeah
<evilshadeslayer> hmm.. well.. lets check on lucid VM then
<yofel> need to reboot though, brb, pbulider foobared /proc
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/465135/
<evilshadeslayer> sure
<evilshadeslayer> anyone else? ... i just need to confirm some stuff with kmail
<pvandewyngaerde> i have no configured kmail
<pvandewyngaerde> what do you want to test ?
<evilshadeslayer> pvandewyngaerde: uh but you have it installed?
<evilshadeslayer> ( and this is on gnome )
<pvandewyngaerde> i use kde
<evilshadeslayer> pvandewyngaerde: yeah.. i need someone on gnome .. without kde packages.. or minimal kde packages
<evilshadeslayer> need to fix https://launchpad.net/bugs/588003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 588003 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "KDE Menu Favourites Defaults can include uninstalled items" [Undecided,Invalid]
<evilshadeslayer> wait
<evilshadeslayer> not that
<evilshadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/bugs/481831
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481831 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "KMail dependencies incomplete" [High,Confirmed]
<evilshadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<pvandewyngaerde> whois apachelogger
<evilshadeslayer> unfourtunately i have kdepim beta 1 packages that seem to work perfectly on maverick
<evilshadeslayer> pvandewyngaerde: one of the k/ubuntu core devs
<evilshadeslayer> he asked me to fix the bug :P
<pvandewyngaerde> so you are R Garg ?
<pvandewyngaerde> since i am on kde i think i cannot help you then
<evilshadeslayer> pvandewyngaerde: yes
<yofel> evilshadeslayer: sry, was afk for a few minutes, vm booting
<evilshadeslayer> yofel: whee
<evilshadeslayer> yofel: after its done : sudo apt-get install kmail
<yofel> can it be that we're booting *too* fast? I get failsave X on every boot, exiting to console gives me regular kdm after a few seconds. I suspect kdm tries to start before the nvidia driver had any chance to load..
<penguin42> yofel: Missing dependency somewhere?
<evilshadeslayer> yofel: heh :p
<yofel> penguin42: could be, but I'm not sure where to look, X log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/465150/
<evilshadeslayer> yofel: uh..
<evilshadeslayer> yofel: does X start afterwards?
<yofel> yes
<evilshadeslayer> and does it show the nvidia logo ?
<yofel> yes
<evilshadeslayer> ( line 135 suggests you dont have the module  installed ^_^ )
<penguin42> yofel: I don't know the Nvidia stuff, but I guess you could try adding the nvidia module to the list of modules loaded at every boot
<evilshadeslayer> yofel: oh .. pastebin xorg.conf
<yofel> here's my *current* X log first: http://paste.ubuntu.com/465154/
<yofel> works fine
<evilshadeslayer> yofel: kmail?
<yofel> installing
<evilshadeslayer> oh k
<evilshadeslayer> yofel: theres #ubuntu-x too btw
<yofel> for some reason my VMs network connection doesn't get faster than 300kB/s *-.-
<evilshadeslayer> hehe :p
<evilshadeslayer> yofel: 300 KBps or 300kbps ?
<penguin42> yofel: Is this bug 606244 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606244 in linux (Ubuntu) "X doesn't find a screen and is not starting due a race condition" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606244
<penguin42> (although that's nouveau)
<yofel> dunno, I have a manual gfxpayload setting, so I doubt it, but It could be
<yofel> evilshadeslayer: 300 KBps, latter would be unbearable :P
<evilshadeslayer> hehe
 * evilshadeslayer has only 512kbps connection
<yofel> evilshadeslayer: ok, kmail installed and set it up to use my imap acc. without kwallet
<evilshadeslayer> yofel: does it work and stuff
<yofel> I can read my mails fine, khelpcenter isn't available though
<yofel> evilshadeslayer: except for the handbook missing everything seems to work fine
<Sephorah> Hello there :)
<Sephorah> I got troubles using the latest maverick kernel (2.6.35-8) . The screen stay black, I must use the 2.6.35-6 in order to login
<evilshadeslayer> yofel: can you put a comment there?
<evilshadeslayer> ( just had a power outage )
<yofel> sure
<Sephorah> I think it's a ATI driver problem but I can be wrong
<Sephorah> Can you help me?
<penguin42> Sephorah: I have similar, there are a couple of things
<Sephorah> Any fix ?
<penguin42> Sephorah: Yeh, just give me a sec
<Sephorah> Okay, thanks :)
<penguin42> so first see bug 605614 - when you boot with grub remove the load_video and set gfxpayload=keep lines , that's got a fair chance of fixing it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605614 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ATI] GPU lockup with gfxpayload=keep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605614
<penguin42> Sephorah: There's a link in that bug describing the problem, and also I think a note about how to change the grub config
<Sephorah> penguin42, how to remove that ? Do I have to edit the cfg?
<Sephorah> oh ok
<Sephorah> penguin42, gonna add the GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text line
<penguin42> yeh should do it
<Sephorah> I can add it anywhere in the conf file?
<Sephorah> now rebooting
<duffydack> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<penguin42> Sephorah: That bug just suggests adding a GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text to /etc/default/grub then you would have to run update-grub
<penguin42> oh
<duffydack> as a side affect of installing cryptsetup also I have the splash display from just after grub to desktop :0
<Sephorah> Same problem
<Sephorah> penguin42, still got a black screen
<penguin42> Sephorah: So just explain exactly what you did
<Sephorah> I added the line in the beggining of the conf
<penguin42> which conf and what line exactly
 * shadeslayer has full plymouth res with nvidia drivers
<shadeslayer> the softpedia stuff works
<Sephorah> penguin42, /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<Sephorah> penguin42, and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text
<penguin42> Sephorah: Add it to /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub and try again
<Sephorah> okay
<Sephorah> penguin42, should I delete it from the 10_linux file?
<penguin42> yeh put that back to normal
<Sephorah> okay done
<Sephorah> reboot
<Sephorah> penguin42, still a black screen..
<penguin42> Sephorah: hmm, ok, get the grub menu up, edit the set gfx line and load_video out and also remove the quiet and splash off the kernel line
<Sephorah> penguin42, what do you mean by "set gfx line" ? I remove it?
<penguin42> Sephorah: if you hit shift, and hit edit on the entry in grub delete the lines load_video and   set gfxpayload=keep
<penguin42> Sephorah: Then delete the quiet and splash keywords off the kernel and hit ctrl-x to boot it
<Sephorah> okay
<duffydack> still playing with the ugly boot splash?
<penguin42> duffydack: In the case of some of us it's not a case of ugly, it's a case of black
<duffydack>  does not http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml work ?  does for me
<yofel> duffydack: they made gfxpayload=keep the default now, breaks boot for some people
<duffydack> yofel, never needed to edit that line myself.. oh wells
<yofel> well, the post uses "uvesafb mode_option=1280x1024-24 mtrr=3 scroll=ywrap"
<yofel> usually you would set GRUB_GFXMODE  to the resolution and use gfxpayload=keep
<yofel> there are like a few hundred ways to get proper splash resolution, we need to find the one that works for all
<duffydack> yofel, I thought that did.  Not heard anyone say otherwise.
<yofel> duffydack: well, I use gfxpayload=keep with nvidia fine here, but nouveau seems to be very unhappy with it for some reason
<penguin42> duffydack: Well, that's arbitrarily setting the resolution to something that might just happen to be right for someones monitor, while tweaking the mtrr in a fairly arbitrary way
<duffydack> I dont use grub gfx mode, only when I used burg but I thought looking at something for 2s wasnt enough to warrant using it.
<duffydack> penguin42, thats not my resolution I use.  I use one thats supported by my screen.
<duffydack> vbeinfo at grub cmd line gives you your available vesa resolutions.  I use one of those.
<yofel> duffydack: doesn't matter, did you try what happens if you use your settings and then use nouveau or vesa? do they still work?
 * duffydack < ati
<yofel> well, any driver for that matter
<duffydack> yofel, I dont get your question.
<yofel> duffydack: the developers decided to use gfx mode in grub by default now instead of text which was used until now, some drivers don't seem to like that
<yofel> that's what we're discussing
<Daekdroom> My grub is still not graphical, I think..
<Daekdroom> I haven't rebooted in 2 days.
<dupondje> grub is still not graphical now
<yofel> grub now uses graphical mode but still in 640x480, so if it works you won't see a difference
<duffydack> I use ATI proprietary which gives me ugly boot, then I just followed that guide using my own res and job done.. I dont know about anyone elses but I have not read any problems either
<yofel> duffydack: we're just trying to fix the ugly part...
<yofel> but it's not just a matter of "enable graphical mode and set some resolution for everyone"
<duffydack> yofel, I thought using vesa would work for everyone
<yofel> duffydack: we would like to use the usual driver and thus set grub back to text mode..
<duffydack> true its not your max res, like for example my lcd is 1920x1080 and my max vesa is 1400x1050
<duffydack> but its good enough
<dupondje> yofel: its the kernel that starts in graphic mode? not grub ? :)
<duffydack> I used burg once, it was ok, a novelty really, but it worked ok
<yofel> dupondje: er right, sry, not taking enough time to think before writing..
<dupondje> seems like most drivers are affected btw
<dupondje> but its not 100% broken
<dupondje> sometimes it works
<dupondje> sometimes it doesn't
 * penguin42 wonders whether the lack of Sephorah is a sign it worked for him or that it's broken completely
<Daekdroom> her.
<Daekdroom> Sephorah is a her.
<penguin42> oh, erm right, I couldn't tell
<Daekdroom> I called her him at first too :|
<Daekdroom> So, after reading this whole link: http://design.canonical.com/2010/04/notification-area/
<Daekdroom> I'm wondering what's really wrong about using notification area to hide apps that we don't want to clutter the taskbar
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Yeh, I think the primary reason is that you can end up with zillions of things in there in no particular order
<penguin42> but I am a bit worried about the replacement as well
<Daekdroom> So am I, because they did like.. give rhythmbox one >.>
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I think the intention is that you have a few things that hold the information on a bunch of related things; e.g. everything for sound, everything for messaging, everything for networking - and that doesn't sound that bad an idea
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: because notification area, just as the name indicates, is for notifications and not to hide shortcomings of the current task switcher implementation
<penguin42> kklimonda: By the task switcher limitations you mean the way some things use notification area to raise/open the main window?
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: rhythmbox will most likely go into sound indicator and the notification area icon will be removed.
<Daekdroom> kklimonda, I know, I realized that when they made the new sound-indicator
<kklimonda> penguin42: I mean the fact that windows that are minimalized take just as much space and look almost the same as unminimalized ones.
<Daekdroom> kklimonda, but why not do it from the beginning? :|
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: because we don't have unlimited resources.
<Daekdroom> well.. that's true..
<penguin42> kklimonda: Ah OK; but of course the notification area gets used for a load of other stuff as well
<kklimonda> penguin42: like what?
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: it would be great to have enough developers and testers to create new, awesome features behind closed door and then present them when they are ready and polished.. on the other hand that would also bring criticism..
<penguin42> kklimonda: Well the network manager status isn't an indication of the limit of the task manager as I see it, neither are the little summary things for music players
<penguin42> kklimonda: I'm not sure something like the alert about updates is either
<penguin42> kklimonda: However, I agree somethings are
<Daekdroom> So, just for the sake of helping it, I'm going to try to ditch the systray and leave it to the indicator applet :P
<kklimonda> penguin42: well, that's true - bt, network and sound aren't really notifications but those are more of a system services. I was rather thinking about applications that have a genuine need for the notification area that doesn't come from the fact that taskbar switcher is limited.
<Daekdroom> Now, I need to find a indicator-patible replace of liferea..
<kklimonda> update manager applet is disabled by default and window is open when new updates are available
<penguin42> kklimonda: I actually think the problem is the separation between launchers, task manager and notification area - I think the Mac makes them all one (as did the OLD Acorn machines in the UK)
<Daekdroom> kklimonda, isn't update manager one of the things that actually need to indicate something?
<penguin42> Daekdroom: In a way you could say it's the update manager is just iconised but sometimes it needs to tell you to open it
<Daekdroom> penguin42, NotifyOSD would do it better then, I guess..
<penguin42> Daekdroom: No, because it doesn't stay around
<Daekdroom> ooo.
 * Daekdroom found a "evolution-rss" package
<kklimonda> penguin42: well, Mac doesn't make them all one (I don't really know what that mean anyway so I may be wrong) but dock, even with its shortcomings, is a better solution than putting everything into notification area.
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: well, update manager opens a window and blinks in your taskbar
<Daekdroom> kklimonda, I think I disabled that
<kklimonda> great, X is using 100% cpu
<penguin42> kklimonda: I mean that at the moment I've got a launcher on my panel for firefox, when I click on it it starts firefox, which then appears in the window list; that launcher is completely passive; some programs I might launch might also add a notification area icon, so that's 3 things that I might get on the panel for one app
<penguin42> kklimonda: Are you getting any messages in your .xsession-errors ?
<kklimonda> nope
<Daekdroom> penguin42, have you ever looked at the Windows 7 approach?
<penguin42> Daekdroom: No
<Daekdroom> It looks like you want it to behave *exactly* like Win7
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Well I'd say exactly like an old Archimedes or maybe a bit like a mac or a bit of both :-)
<kklimonda> indeed, the new win7 taskbar is awesome
<Daekdroom> Take MSN as an example, the launcher, the tray and the program itself can be a single icon.
<kklimonda> they have managed to take the best of OS X Dock and the old task bar
<penguin42> Daekdroom: OK, yeh that's what I want - so that if I have OpenOffice for example I can start it and then get a list of all the open windows
<kklimonda> hmm.. somehow update-manager makes Xorg use all cpu.. interesting
<penguin42> kklimonda: I've got something odd going on with X eating cpu related to focus; I'm getting zillions of focus/timestamp related errors in .xsession-errors with metacity and a flickering cursor; If I run xfce it gets better but xorg still seems to be eating cpu some of the time
<kklimonda> mine is bug 595845
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595845 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "During "Building data structures" when starting the update-manager Xorg takes up 100% cpu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595845
<kklimonda> so it's something else
<penguin42> kklimonda: I do wonder if that's something relating to an over ambitious progress bar
<penguin42> kklimonda: Incidentally, do you think that name should be changed from 'building data structures' - that may as well say regurgitating flimflam as far as the new user goes
<kklimonda> yeah, it makes absolutely no sense
<Daekdroom> I'll clean all my hidden folders in ~/ so I can have defaults.
<penguin42> kklimonda: Bug 606782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606782 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "'Building data structures' is a bit technical" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606782
<penguin42> does anyone else have wireshark problems - I'm seeing bug 606063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606063 in wireshark (Ubuntu) "[maverick] ERROR:capture.c:177:capture_start: assertion failed: (capture_opts->state == CAPTURE_STOPPED)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606063
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-18
<Daekdroom> Looks like I ran into a bug that doesn't have a launchpad entry. Too bad I'm horrible at reporting bugs :|
<penguin42> what  is it?
<Daekdroom> regarding sound indicator
<Daekdroom> and its rhythmbox integration
<Daekdroom> the progressbar of the song will freeze on a given part of the song
<Daekdroom> xD
<penguin42> ah
<Daekdroom> So, may anyone read the description in bug 606786 and tell me if the text is clear enough?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606786 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox progressbar in sound indicator isn't working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606786
<penguin42> sure, let me look
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I think I see what you are saying even though I don't use it
<Daekdroom> penguin42, how so? You have to play a song using rhythmbox to use it O.o
<Daekdroom> *see it
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Well, you are talking about something which has a position (which is wrong), and it sounds like the thing that has the position also has a forward/backwards button, and when you use that it is based on the time it shows not the time it's actually at?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, let me take a screenie
<penguin42> Daekdroom: It sounds to me like rhythmbox just forgets to update it at some point, but it's pretty independent so that the forward/reverse use the time it has, so if that time is wrong it's not too surprising the forward/reverse base it on that
<Daekdroom> penguin42, no, I mean using the BAR to go foward/backwards inside the song
<Daekdroom> Like the progressbar there's in rhythmbox itself.
<Daekdroom> penguin42, http://imagebin.org/105721
<Daekdroom> There's a music applet in the panel, so you can easily notice there's something wrong
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Hmm that is nice
<penguin42> (I don't know hich language I'm learning - it's always interesting to learn from buttons)
<Daekdroom> Portuguese
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> Daekdroom: It's interesting tha thte English is 'Mute All' which is qutie short, is there no Portuguese word shorter than Totalmente ?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, pretty much every word that could replace it ends with mente :|
<Daekdroom> modal adverbs :|
<penguin42> what is the 'mente' ?
<Daekdroom> lly
<Daekdroom> You have lly, we have mente
<penguin42> hmm
 * penguin42 was never very good with languages :-)
<Daekdroom> Totalmente Mudo is a direct translation from Totally mute, as a matter of fact. We don't tend to use the verb "mute", so...
<penguin42> Google Translate suggests Mudo tudo as a translation of Mute everything
 * Daekdroom facepalms
 * BUGabundo hears Portuguese
<Daekdroom> Emudecer tudo :|
<Daekdroom> and I don't think I ever heard emudecer outside poetry
<penguin42> It's interesting the longer English translates into a shorter Portuguese and the other way :-)
<BUGabundo> that's just wrong
<BUGabundo> should be "sem som"
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, Oh yeah, there's that!
<BUGabundo> please ping susana, and ask for it to be upgraded
<BUGabundo> or fixed
<forrestv> penguin42, have you looked into that mouse bug at all?
<Daekdroom> We could propose a change ourselves through launchpad, y'know.
<forrestv> i'm not sure what to do as i don
<penguin42> forrestv: Which one?
<forrestv> 't know which package
<forrestv> penguin42, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/606589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606589 in Ubuntu "relative mouse movement in games - cursor/view jumps to same position approximately every second" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<penguin42> forrestv: No I haven't, I wondered if it was related to the focus errors metacity keeps giving me and the high X cpu usage I sometimes get, but not looked into it
<Daekdroom> That happens to me when I don't have the windows focused..
 * penguin42 wouldn't really know where to look
<BUGabundo> Daekdroom: #ubuntu-pt
<penguin42> forrestv: ALso, for you does it flicker very badly - even ignoring the jump?
<forrestv> penguin42, no, only the jumping.
<yoasif> im noticing a weird issue with my web browsers -- the letter "b" doesn't come up in some places
<yoasif> anyone else seeing this weirdness?
<penguin42> forrestv: Hmm ok, sounds like I have at least two bugs then
<penguin42> yoasif: No, not seen that
<yoasif> penguin42, this is what it looks like: http://i.imgur.com/68lc2.png
<penguin42> yoasif: What's wrong with that?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, look closer
<Daekdroom> penguin42, there are a few "bug" and "but" words without the b
<yoasif> look at the like with 29760 with the flash
<yoasif> line*
<penguin42> oh - WEIRD
<yofel> o.O
<penguin42> I would have said it was bold capital B's except we have one of those
<yoasif> yeah it's weird
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: hey, are you still there?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: pong
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: could you send me the 64bit version of the flash plugin?
<BUGabundo> let me see if I have it
<BUGabundo> I don't :(
<kklimonda> bah
<BUGabundo> I think I have it at work
<Daekdroom> penguin42, they only show up in bug and but words
<BUGabundo> ping me back on Monday
<Daekdroom> I mean, the bug only shows up :P
<forrestv> anyone know how to get the source for a version of a package in maverick that's out of the repository? looking for xserver-xorg-core=1.8.1.902-0ubuntu1 and xserver-xorg-core=1.8.1.902-0ubuntu2 to diff
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: sure, will do
<BUGabundo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 116K 2010-06-10 23:08 /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so*
<BUGabundo> not sure that's 32 or 64
<kklimonda> it crashes like crazy :/
<BUGabundo> Shockwave Flash 10.1 r53
<BUGabundo> yeah, flash started to crash yesterday
<kklimonda> npwrapper sounds like a 32 bit plugin wrapped :)
<kklimonda> yesterday?
<kklimonda> It crashed like an hour ago for me ;)
<kklimonda> I was so happy with 64 bit plugin :/
<kklimonda> but I've forgotten to backup it
<penguin42> forrestv: The ubuntu2 should have a changelog in at least
<forrestv> ah yeah
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: heh there should be some internet backup :p
<penguin42> forrestv: Supposedly the only difference between 1.8.1.902-0ubuntu 1 and 2 was they removed the upstream changelog
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I know, but I don't trust random .so files and I don't have a hash ;)
<BUGabundo> ask fta. maybe he has it
<Daekdroom> Looks like they finally reported the startup mute issue
<Daekdroom> in bug 597282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 597282 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Volume is at Zero on every log-in" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597282
<penguin42> Daekdroom: It was OK today for me
<alien__> Does someone want to help me with my question?
<IdleOne> you haven't asked a question
<alien__> Hello, I am having a graphics problem. When I boot normally I do not recieve a graphics output. However I can still interact with it. (i still hear the noise at the login screen, I press shutdown button and it shutsdown) If I add i915.modeset=0 to grub I get a "low graphics mode" The graphics card works even worse in 10.04. Does anyone have any reccomedations?
<alien__> It was a while ago...
<IdleOne> alien__: the proper channel to ask would be #ubuntu
<IdleOne> this is for ubuntu 10.10
<alien__> even though I am running ubuntu 10.10.
<IdleOne> alien__: ahh sorry
<IdleOne> I misread
<alien__> np,
<IdleOne> ok yes this would be the proper channel
<IdleOne> be patient and if someone knows they will try to help
<alien__> Ok Ty
<rsouthard> alien, have you tried the alternate cd?
<cozziemoto> hey guys... no sun java yet in partner repo?
<DanaG> Say, anyone know if Maverick PPC kernel has radeonfb disabled?
<DanaG> I'm having a hell of a time trying to get radeon KMS to work on Lucid on a PowerBook G4.
<DanaG> With video= anything but "ofonly", I get radeonfb.... and with ofonly, radeondrmfb doesn't properly kick out offb.
<LoverBoyV> Hello, can anyone in here help me with my graphics issues?
<LoverBoyV_> Is there anyone here that can help me?
<dupondje> yofel: what you think about making a wiki page about the current X-issues
<dupondje> alot of people are hitting the bug
<dupondje> and its maby cool that we can give them some workarounds :)
 * penguin42 drops a pin
 * yofel listens till the echo fades out..
<StaRetji> Folks, is it possible to upgrade from lucid to maverick, but without upgrading the kernel?
<StaRetji> hehe
<nigelb> why would you want to do that?
<StaRetji> I on usb stick with permanent storage
<penguin42> StaRetji: The upgrade generally leaves the old kernel and it still seems to work
<StaRetji> it didn't for me
<StaRetji> tried installing kernel and broke down
<nigelb> StaRetji: are you sure? It may have just removed the grub entries
<StaRetji> couldn't boot anymore coz I'm booting with syslonux
<StaRetji> it's casper-rw
<StaRetji> it would be awesome if I can upgrade the kernel
<StaRetji> maybe everything is almost ok, but I end up in initrams or something at he boot (if kernel is ugpraded)
<StaRetji> anywayz, thx folks, see ya around o7
<penguin42> anyone use xfwm4?
<pavolzetor> Hallo, I wanna join ayatana
<IdleOne> https://launchpad.net/ayatana
<pavolzetor> thanks
<pavolzetor> and another question
<pavolzetor> why are new apps written in python?
<yofel> pavolzetor: that's the decision of whoever writes the app, they don't have to be
<yofel> python is a bit easier for beginners IMHO than C/++
<pavolzetor> hmm, but slower, damn, I don't use python, I use C, because it is faster
<pavolzetor> I used C on some competitions
<penguin42> pavolzetor: Python is slower, but when the app is mostly a GUI and doesn't do much computation then all the time is spent in the libraries that are C anyway
<penguin42> and it is less work to write GUI apps in python than C
<pavolzetor> hmm but also ABI for calcualtions in C is slow
<penguin42> ?
<pavolzetor> I did experiments in andorid
<pavolzetor> and call C app from Java is slow
<penguin42> pavolzetor: The trick with any of these things is to make the right choice about what to have in C and what to have in the other language; you don't want to make too many crossings between them; it works for some type of applications better than others
<pavolzetor> yes, for math on android is C only wat
<pavolzetor> y
<pavolzetor> I try join to ayatana
<pavolzetor> And could someone help me with this
<pavolzetor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-power/+bug/257827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257827 in linux (Ubuntu) "brightness changes twice when using hotkeys" [Medium,Incomplete]
<pavolzetor> no one?
<penguin42> pavolzetor: I'm never quite sure which bits do the brightness stuff
<pavolzetor> I feel, no one interests in this bug report
<pavolzetor> and it is horrible
<penguin42> pavolzetor: I think there are a lot of similar hotkey/brightness bugs I've seen, but I think there are a lot of things that interact
<pavolzetor> hmm
<yofel> maybe you should file a new bug..
<pavolzetor> but I don't like duplicates
<yofel> some people there say they have the bug but say that brightness doesn't change at all
<yofel> pavolzetor: kernel team policy is that users should never think they have the same bug but *please* file duplicates
<pavolzetor> have you laptop?
<yofel> as even one changed chip on a motherbord can mean that one fix works on one mainboard but not on another of the same model
<penguin42> yofel: Or just a fine difference between firmware version
<pavolzetor> maybe
<yofel> yep
<pavolzetor> but I have TP t500 and my sisster has FSC V5505
<pavolzetor> rangew is 16 steps
<pavolzetor> but ubuntu changes it twice
<yofel> then even more the reason that a fix might work on one and not on another
<pavolzetor> I can fix it for me
<pavolzetor> because brightness is handled by kernel
<pavolzetor> and gnome handles it too
<pavolzetor> 1 step for kernel
<pavolzetor> 1 step by gpm
<pavolzetor> and twice steps are in the world :-D
<pavolzetor> I have tested it on 2 laptops
<yofel> pavolzetor: well, asking in #ubuntu-kernel certainly won't hurt, they might be able to give you better advice
<pavolzetor> and if kernel cannot change it, I think it is impossible to handle it by gnome-power-manager
<yofel> (don't expect them to answer soon though..)
<pavolzetor> okey
<pavolzetor> I try it
<pavolzetor> time,
<yofel> can take like several hours..
<yofel> depends if someone that knows about brightness control is online atm
<penguin42> pavolzetor: Are you sure it is the kernel that is doing and not the firmware?
<pavolzetor> In vista it works properly
<pavolzetor> and also, if I kill gnome-power-manager
<pavolzetor> it works properly
<penguin42> yeh but I'm wondering if the 2 steps are coming from gpm+firmware rather than gpm+kernel
<pavolzetor> yes, it could be also firmware
<pavolzetor> you might be right
<pavolzetor> but gnome-power-manager (gpm) gives notification
<pavolzetor> and another question
<pavolzetor> how can I boot my snapshot?
<pavolzetor> I have made snapshot of root
<pavolzetor> and then upgrade to maverick
<penguin42> that is a LONG running bug isn't it
<pavolzetor> what? with bitghtness?
<pavolzetor> maybe half of year
<penguin42> pavolzetor: No, look at the length of that bug - it goes back many years
<pavolzetor> you are right
<pavolzetor> I had reported it many times
<penguin42> did you try the boot with acpi_backlight=vendor ?
<pavolzetor> I try it, brgt
<pavolzetor> brb
<pavolzetor> thanks, I report new bug
<penguin42> did that help?
<pavolzetor> I have tested it on sister laptop and acpi_backlight=vendor not works properly
<pavolzetor> at me it owrks
<pavolzetor> How can I log irc conversation?
<penguin42> pavolzetor: Depends on your client, but this will appear here irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/18/%23ubuntu+1.html at the start of the next hour
<pavolzetor> thanks
<penguin42> The kernels drivers/acpi/video.c is very big, lots of fixes for specific bioses - just looking through it, quite complex
<pavolzetor> Hey, my screen sometimes flicker
<pavolzetor> could it be hardware issue?
<penguin42> yes, depends on the type of flicker I guess
<pavolzetor> it shows colorfull rows
<penguin42> that sounds like hardware to me
<pavolzetor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/508248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508248 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[gm45] Screen flickers once in a while, not whole screen, one small stretch at bottom middle" [Undecided,Invalid]
<pavolzetor> I don't see it in vista ever
<pavolzetor> and earlier ubuntu
<penguin42> hmm ok; well I guess you might be seeing  a program start up and draw something there and then go away
<penguin42> I do remember a while ago seeing a flicker on my Intel machine that was  a driver issue - used to be whole screen though
<pavolzetor> I don't think that
<pavolzetor> I have it only on bottom hlaf of screen
<penguin42> pavolzetor: Maybe; difficult to tell - on Intel where it shares RAM bandwidth with the host system you can get some odd effects
<penguin42> (when it goes wrong)
<pavolzetor> I try report bug
<pavolzetor> I am using 32 kernel
<pavolzetor> but I have also 35 kernel
<pavolzetor> but there my wireless card not works
<pavolzetor> I have only 4 GB ram
<pavolzetor> can it depends on it?
<penguin42> on the amount of RAM? Unlikely
<pavolzetor> hmm
<pavolzetor> I think it depends on kernel
<pavolzetor> or intel drivers
<penguin42> I haven't updated my intel machine to Maverick yet
<pavolzetor> got choice :-)
<pavolzetor> good
<penguin42> I'm having enough fun issues with my other machine that has Radeon
<pavolzetor> I have two graphic cards
<pavolzetor> Ati works properly
<pavolzetor> I don;t remember buggy alhpa like maverick
<penguin42> hey if Alpha just worked no one would wait for Beta!
<pavolzetor> yes
<pavolzetor> I am maintainer of slovak translation
<pavolzetor> therefore I need testing release
<penguin42> ah I see
<penguin42> I guess you find things where people have forgotten to translate them or put them through the tranlsation layer at all
<pavolzetor> yes
<pavolzetor> It is sometimes funny, if you are in parttime job and ubuntu wont boot :-D
<pavolzetor> I am going to try my snapshot boot
<pavolzetor> And do you have idea why wifi not works on lastest kernel?
<penguin42> I don't run wifi here
<penguin42> I use wires - I know where my packets go!
 * Daekdroom takes a deep breath
<Daekdroom> Looks like empathy's notifyOSD causes telepathy-butterfly to crash..
<pavolzetor> heh, we have 3 comp
<pavolzetor> and router is in different room
<pavolzetor> I have WPA2
<pavolzetor> my neightborn has WEP :-D (pretty damn to see, what he does)
<duffydack> Ive got win7 and lucid dual boot and i have 30gig unallocted at the end of my drive, I have no /boot partition, so will installing maverick into my 30gig free space and making a seperate boot partition affect lucid in any way ?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/270822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270822 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "please upgrade syslinux from 3.63 to latest debian sid version" [Low,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> thank you cjwatson :D
<DanaG> Say, how do I get radeonfb not to try to load on Maverick?
<DanaG> it's built-in, so I can't blacklist it!
<DanaG> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=584744
<ubottu> Debian bug 584744 in linux-2.6 "linux-2.6: radeonfb builtin on sparc and powerpc" [Important,Open]
<DanaG> So I'm rather stuck right now...
<DanaG> if I try video=ofonly, it uses offb and breaks KMS.
<DanaG> If I use video=offb:off, it turns off offb, but leaves radeonfb active... thus still breaking KMS!
<DanaG> ah, a workaround:
<DanaG> video=ofonly video=offb:off
<DanaG> Tells it not to use radeonfb, in favor of offb... then tells it not to use offb.
<DanaG> Weird: on radeondrmfb on powerpc, plymouth is white on bright bright blue.
<EliteHunters> hey all
<EliteHunters> anyone using 10.10 Alpha 2
<EliteHunters> got it last night and been testing it for this entire day so far
<EliteHunters> adding firefox support
<EliteHunters> flash
<EliteHunters> vlc
<EliteHunters> skype
<EliteHunters> working fine thus far
<EliteHunters> haven't thrown any 720 or 1080 mkv at it yet
<EliteHunters> what about any of you all
<EliteHunters> how is Maverick M going for you
<EliteHunters> hey ppl
<BUGabundo> hey EliteHunters
<EliteHunters> hey BUGabundo
<EliteHunters> how's everything on you side
<EliteHunters> not much to report on my end
<BUGabundo> neither
<EliteHunters> just testing out the Mav Meerkat
<EliteHunters> seeing how it handles
<EliteHunters> but that's about it so far
<EliteHunters> the stability looks good
<EliteHunters> had to fight up with some app additions for myself
<EliteHunters> but I got through it
<BUGabundo> wb
<TommyThaGun> does ubuntu support the turbo boost tech of the new intel chips? or is that something that the chips do on their own?
<EliteHunters> thanks
<EliteHunters> just getting to know the Quassel IRC
<EliteHunters> use to XChat
<yofel> TommyThaGun: The turbo boost on my i7 works... I think, powertop shows the cpu as being in turbo boost mode when under heavy usage
<TommyThaGun> cool deal
<TommyThaGun> I'm looking at upgrading my laptop, and I'm looking at different features and seeing what really matters about my upgrade
<TommyThaGun> which way I should go
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<TommyThaGun> is blu-ray not officially supported on linux systems?
<TommyThaGun> maybe that's a #ubuntu-offtopic question
<EliteHunters> any feedback on Maverick Meerkat Alpha 2
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-11
<anadon> hey, where are the moderators for #ubuntu?  There's a troll mucking the whole channel up.
<rww> anadon: in #ubuntu-ops, but I'm one anyway and paying attention
<anadon> kk
<genjix> hey how can i get oneiric?
<genjix> i want to install it on a new system
<genjix> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-2/
<genjix> that right?
<paGos> genjix, just download it.
<genjix> i use that link, right?
<paGos> genjix, put it on a usb, boot the pc, read instructions, voila.
<paGos> genjix, yes, that's the link.
<genjix> thanks
<floam> are there netinstall/minimal install CDs for oneric?
<floam> (or, would it just be a matter of using an older one and playing with apt sources?)
<rww> I think if you take the URL for the older ones and make the relevant substitution from natty to oneiric or whatever, that might work
<pfarrell> hi! I am trying to set up oneiric in a deboostrap chroot (a package I maintain is breaking on oneiric). When I run debootstrap, I get: W: Failure trying to run: chroot /data/pfarrell/oneiric dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.13-9ubuntu2_amd64.deb . What can I do? Is this a bug in oneiric?
<dupondje> pfarrell: its a bug indeed
<dupondje> pfarrell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debootstrap/+bug/802985
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 802985 in eglibc (Ubuntu Hardy) "[lucid] /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 399: arithmetic expression: expecting EOF: "3.0-0-generic"" [High,Triaged]
<pfarrell> dupondje: that isn't the error message I'm getting. I'm trying to create an oneiric system on maverick/natty, and I get a different error
<pfarrell> and unfortunately installing alpha-2 in a virtualbox crashes :-
<Daviey> anyone else having a really bad time with tbird atm?
<yofel> pfarrell: known issue, though I don't remember the bug #. Create a natty chroot and dist-upgrade
<pfarrell> yofel: good idea.
<pfarrell> in a debootstrap, how do I install the relevant file for my locale (en_GB.UTF-8) ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<BluesKaj> has the repos regressed the kernel back to 3.0.0 ?...I see it has replaced 3.0.4 in the recent upgrade
<robin0800> BluesKaj, 303 was in alpha2 if thats what you mean
<BluesKaj> yeah I meant 3.0.3 , robin0800
<BluesKaj> lost in dependency hell on my other box ...it's the experimental one ...guess I should have waited :P
<yofel> BluesKaj: it's 3.0-3 -> 3.0.0-4
<yofel> no idea why they added the subversion again
<utusan> where does it looks in for the apps?  IIRC it should be in /usr/bin?  I added one there but it doesn't show up
<Daekdroom> Yeah, given that 3rd number is now for the bugfix releases, and Ubuntu has omitted it in the past.
<tsimpson> utusan: "it" looks in your $PATH
<tsimpson> the changelog entry for adding the third digit: "Adopt a 3 digit verion, e.g., 3.0.0-x.x"
<utusan> tsimpson, of course and /usr/bin is there but why doesn't show up?
<tsimpson> very descriptive
<tsimpson> utusan: "show up" where?
<utusan> in applications
<utusan> gnome shell
<tsimpson> because you need a .desktop file for that
<utusan> oh ..ok..is there a template I can use?
<tsimpson> look in /usr/share/apps, lots in there
<jibel> yofel, that was announced at the release meeting last friday
<jibel> <apw> oneiric-alpha-2 shipped with the 3.0-3.4 kernel whch was based on the mainline 3.0-rc5 release.  We are shortly going to upload a 3.0-rc6 kernel.  We are expecting the 3.0 final release shortly which represents our target kernel for oneiric.  We are still seeing a trickle of issues with the 3.0 version number and it is likely Linus will release this kernel as 3.0.0 to avoid these userspace issues, we
<jibel> <apw>  will likely renumber our kernel also to match this and simplify backports to lucid.
<tsimpson> or /usr/share/applications
<utusan> tsimpson, ok.. thanks
<yofel> thanks
<airon90> Hi, do someone know how to set default app without using buggy gnome-control-center?
<rrva> hi.. I just upgraded from natty to oneiric and all my X input devices (mouse,keyboard) are suddenly silent. Xorg.log just mentions that udev manages them but no errors.. how to troubleshoot?
<rrva> #807306
<rrva> udev seems broken
<rrva> how do I manually force xorg to not use udev input devices but rather bypass that layer on ubuntu?
<jakubo> hi, i got problems with pulseaudio. every now and then it stops working causing the system shutdown to halt. and now i got only approx. half the volume possible.
<jakubo> i got a c-media-"something" chip. where alsamixer doesnt work
<jakubo> the volume problem occurred when i changed the output from analog speakers to analog output and back
<jakubo> also i need to reset the volume on every startup
<BluesKaj> alsamixer works better in most cases without pulseaudio. Pulseaudio is meant for fancier pci soundcards that have alot of options
<Dimmuxx> any eta on when indicator-network will be installable again?
<jakubo> the soundcard seems pretty fancy, but maybe the driver is not quite as feature rich...
<BluesKaj> once you set alsmixer up without pulseaudio in the way , it will usually hold the vol and other settings
<jakubo> it says it doesnt find any mixer device
<BluesKaj> jakubo, if you decide to keep pulseaudio , then install pavucontrol . it's agui for controlling pulseaudio settings
<jakubo> is pulseaudio so immature?
<BluesKaj> jakubo, type alsamixer in the terminal
<jakubo> after the installation of pavumixer?
<BluesKaj> jakubo, alsamixer and pulsaudio are separate ...pa needs alsa because it's the driver for your soundcard , but alsa doesn't need pa...it's just a layered sound server that runs on top of alsa
<BluesKaj> fancy soundcard =pci card , IMO
<jakubo> there is no alsamixer for my device
<BluesKaj> jakubo, then install alsa-base and alsa-utils
<jakubo> C-Media CM6501 is my chip, a-base and -utils still are installed
<coz_>  good day all
<h00k> So, is dist-upgrade recommended or not when running Oneric?
<charlie-tca> I use it all the time
<charlie-tca> especially as update-manager has been failing for a few days
<BluesKaj> jakubo, alsamixer. in the terinal doesn't bring it up ?
<h00k> Because, if I understand it, it will install new packages if an update requires that new package, yes?
<charlie-tca> there was a kernel update today, that you can't get with upgrade
<jakubo> jup
<charlie-tca> hooyup
<charlie-tca> h00k: yes
<charlie-tca> it will also things like the new kernel, that upgrade and safe-upgrade don't do.
<charlie-tca> s/also things/also install things
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 1 to kick off in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Pici> And remove things!
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<h00k> Perfect, that's what I just wanted to verify
<charlie-tca> it always tells me to run auto-remove or something
<jakubo> which worked fine for me when upgrading is to see what i being removed and if its being reinstalled in any way, then you can be pretty safe to have a working system after reboot
<BluesKaj> well, it was  apt-get upgrade that put me into dependnency hell a couple of days ago ...and none of my bag of fixes would work , so I reinstalled 11.04....gonna wait til the dust clears
<coz_> :)
<Deithrian> omg guys what's going on o-o
<jakubo> back to my sound issue, could it be i need to insall the oss modules?
<Deithrian> just decided to try the alpha 2 and i can't even start the Update manager after the laterst updates
<BluesKaj> no biggie ... I've learned to make a separate /home partition for my linux machines
<BluesKaj> is wiser than the easy way
<Deithrian> this must be the most unstable alpha yet :)
<BluesKaj> jakubo, sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base , then the same for alsa-utils
<BluesKaj> Deithrian, I'm inclined to agree
<Deithrian> How am i supposed to update if the Update manager crashes?!
<BluesKaj> use apt-get
<Deithrian> Also there's a weird can't write to /udev or something error at boot and it falls back to /.udev ?!
<jakubo> jup for me too
<BluesKaj> that udev thing is a common occurrence , but iut doesn't seem affect much
<trism> Deithrian: that's not a big deal, it is part of the /run transition, shouldn't happen for much longer now that we actually have /run
<BluesKaj> to
<jakubo> BluesKay: no hange for me after reinstall
<jakubo> change*
<Deithrian> o-o what about the constant crashes :|
<charlie-tca> it's alpha
<Deithrian> never used an alpha like this one before o-o
<Deithrian> did they change the world or something?
<charlie-tca> No, it is doing what it expected in a development release
<BluesKaj> jakubo, that's strange ...I have a c-media chip on my other pc ... didn't encounter that on 11.10.I've since reverted to 11.04
<charlie-tca> If the development release works perfect, why bother testing it?
<jakubo> i have had the issue ever since ... i think 9.10
<Deithrian> ah come on :) when was the last time Update Manager didn't work in Alpha for you?!
<BluesKaj> jakubo, hmm, then I think your c-media card might be kaput
<Deithrian> BluesKaj, am i supposed to use apt-get update or something? o-o
<Pici> I usually don't use Update Manager itself
<BluesKaj> Deithrian, yes
<charlie-tca> I use update manager every week or two to see if it works
<jakubo> the 6501 chipset seems not to be liked by linux or vice versa
<Deithrian> BluesKaj, that's all? o-o
<BluesKaj> Deithrian, and upgrade as well
<Pici> *dist-upgrade
<Deithrian> nvm ill just use synaptic ._.
<BluesKaj> Pici, really ?  maybe that should be noted in the motd
<rrva> oneiric disables gnome-shell. How get it back as default (currently running with unity)
<WelshDragon> Just installed updates and rebooted. When lightdm starts up my mouse and keyboard stop working. I can't even ctrl+alt+f1 to switch vt. Is it a known problem?
<bjsnider> i believe so, yes
<WelshDragon> Any workaround?
<bjsnider> i'll try to get you the bug number so you can look
<Daekdroom> WelshDragon, try reconnecting your peripherals
<Daekdroom> I've read someone had to do that everytime he logged in.
<bjsnider> that wouldn't work unless they were usb
<bjsnider> ps/2 isn't hot swappable
<Daekdroom> Oh.
<WelshDragon> They are a USB
<WelshDragon> I'll get off the livecd and give it a try
<WelshDragon> thanks Daekdroom
<WelshDragon> brb
<WelshDragon> That worked Daekdroom, ty :)
<Daekdroom> Well, it'd be good if there was a real fix, I suppose, but it should do.
<jamesbond2> Hi
<jamesbond2> I have issue with php / imap.so
<jamesbond2> http://pastebin.com/Krr4UJzW
<bjsnider> bug 807306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807306 in udev (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807306
<bjsnider> that's the keyboard & mouse thing
<jamesbond2> is this know issue?
<jamesbond2> known*
<jamesbond2> anyone?
<Pici> jamesbond2: I suppose you can take our silence as us not knowing about it.  I suggest looking for and/or logging a bug on launchpad for your issue.
<jamesbond2> ok
<carl0s-> I just apt-get dist-upgrade'd, and now my keyboard and mouse (thinkpad ultranav) are non-functioning in X. Basically I have to power off at the login screen. I'm in recovery mode right now. Any ideas for what to look at?
<Pici> carl0s-: Its a known issue. See bug 807306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807306 in udev (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807306
<Pici> Anyone know if the KDE 4.7 packages dropped into the repos? I'd like to get that out of the topic and add this new X issue.
<carl0s-> Pici: thanks. I guess I just need to keep checking for new updates n stuff then.. :)
<OneiricOne> Did and update and rebooted as required, now I am unable to use mouse or keyboard. How do I fix this?
<Pici> OneiricOne: known issue See bug 807306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807306 in udev (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807306
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Alpha 2 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-2/ | The KDE 4.7 packages will drop into the archive over the next few days - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2011-July/005309.html | Keyboard & mouse not working in X? See https://launchpad.net/b
<Pici> arg
<IdleOne> thanks Pici
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Alpha 2 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-2/ | The KDE 4.7 packages will drop into the archive over the next few days - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2011-July/005309.html | Keyboard & mouse not working in X? See http://pad.lv/807306
<Pici> IdleOne: Can you check if the KDE 4.7 packages landed?
<BluesKaj> Pici, kde 4.7 is in the repos but it's still breaking things
<Pici> IdleOne: nvm
<Pici> BluesKaj: thanks
<IdleOne> yeah I am running kubuntu
<IdleOne> so unplug and replug...so simple I would have never thought about it
 * IdleOne gives it a shot
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Alpha 2 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-2/ | Known Issues: Keyboard & mouse not working in X? See http://pad.lv/807306
<Pici> Good enough
<BluesKaj> kpassword is also broken
<Pici> (now I get to say 'see topic' instead of 'known issue see bug #whatever')
<BluesKaj> amongst many others, so don't reboot
<IdleOne> well that fixed the mouse nbut keyboard is still not working :/
<IdleOne> I can get the mouse working and then select to login into console mode. keyboard works fine there
<gpc> ok so console works
<IdleOne> so how do I get the system to see my ps/2 mouse ?
<IdleOne> err keyboard not mouse
<IdleOne> keyboard works in console, so the drivers are being loaded/usede right? how to keep them in use when starting X
<IdleOne> used*
<IdleOne> tried https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/807306/comments/20 stil no love
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 807306 in udev (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X" [High,Confirmed]
<IdleOne> still*
<jamesbond2> we must wait for the fix
<IdleOne> in the mean time I am sol :(
<Pici> You're the sun?
<IdleOne> Pici, shinning brightly upon your face
<charlie-tca> I am staying inside for a while, it is too hot in the shade, even
<IdleOne> basque in the glory of my light
<BluesKaj> maybe the basques will object , IdleOne
<htorque_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/807306/comments/20 works fine here
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 807306 in udev (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X" [High,Confirmed]
<IdleOne> htorque_, can you paste you xorg so I can see exactly what you did?
<IdleOne> to a pastebin of course
<htorque_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642090/
<htorque_> + installed xserver-xorg-input-kbd
<IdleOne> yup that is what I did also
<Daekdroom> Why don't I have the default Unity lenses anymore?
<Daekdroom> Oh. All it took was a Unity restart
<IdleOne> I hate to say this but I need to reinstall 11.04 so I can have a working desktop. can't wait for a fix to that bug 807306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807306 in udev (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807306
<jamesbond2> I have workaround
<jamesbond2> run this in console and keyboard/mouse will work
<jamesbond2> udevadm trigger --subsystem-match=input --action=change
<IdleOne> hmm ok I'll give that a shot before reinstalling
<IdleOne> wth now my keyboard isn't working when I boot from usb
<jamesbond2> idelOne: is it working for you?
<genjix> how can i upgrade natty to oneiric?
<genjix> just s/natty/oneiric/ in sources.list?
<jamesbond2> do-release-upgrade -d
<jamesbond2> but there is high bug in oneiric
<Daekdroom> The keyboard & mouse issue caught me, and now I don't have 3d accel either. Should have seen it coming.
<Daekdroom> Unity-2D looks kinda cool, tho
<htorque_> Daekdroom: sudo mv /run/udev /run/udev.old - should fix both
<Daekdroom> That seems dangerous.
<Daekdroom> I'll try to dig the rotten package first anyway.
<htorque_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/807306
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 807306 in udev (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X" [High,Confirmed]
<Daekdroom> I know it's that bug.
<htorque_> if mdeslaur does it, i'm convinced it's ok to do that moving :)
<htorque_> i have working keyboard, mouse and 3d accel again
<Daekdroom> It was the update to udev 172-0ubuntu1 I had earlier today, apparently.
<Daekdroom> Brb.
<carl0s-> anybody have a workaround for this dead keyboard/mouse business??
<ior3k> yay, I'm not alone
<cwillu_at_work> carl0s-,  sudo mv /run/udev /run/udev.old
<cwillu_at_work> if I interpreted the above comment correctly
<cwillu_at_work> that was posted as a workaround to the bug report I believe
<carl0s-> cwillu_at_work: i'll give that a go. brb! thanks :)
<cwillu_at_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/807306
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 807306 in udev (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X" [High,Confirmed]
<ior3k> oh
<ior3k> it happens itermitently for me
<ior3k> yeah, doesn't seem to be the same thing
<carl0s-> cwillu_at_work, it worked - thanks!
<cwillu_at_work> ior3k, presumably you've filed a bug report? :p
<cwillu_at_work> (because why else would you run an alpha?)
<ior3k> cwillu_at_work: because I'm crazy
<ior3k> but anyway, I can't reproduce the problem
<cwillu_at_work> ior3k, why aren't you in #btrfs then, if you're so crazy?
<ior3k> eh?
<ior3k> what's that?
<cwillu_at_work> the new experimental filesystem that all the crazy kids run
<ior3k> well, I'm not that crazy ;)
<cwillu_at_work> then file a damn bug report :p
<ior3k> cwillu_at_work: but I can't reproduce the problem, the bug will be closed as incomplete
<ior3k> besides my configuration is a bit weird... xmonad + xcompmgr + unity2d
<cwillu_at_work> all the more reason to report
<ior3k> if I can reproduce this consistently I'll file a bug
<cwillu_at_work> the non-standard configs haven't gotten nearly enough love in the last two releases
<ior3k> it's not that I don't want to file bugs, I have done so
<cwillu_at_work> even if it's marked incomplete, it can be found by others with the same potential problem
<ior3k> well, alright
<Daekdroom> I'm wondering.. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-gtk3-gnome3 doesn't say whether gtk2 will be shipped in the CD or not..
<micahg> Daekdroom: it will be most likely for firefox (at least for oneiric), but most other stuff will be ported
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<cwillu_at_work> Daekdroom, I suggest xubuntu or kde if you're looking for a conventional desktop :p
<Daekdroom> Aww. I'm so used to Unity.
<Daekdroom> And the few attempts I had with kubuntu-desktop package weren't so good. Maybe the whole thing would go better if I didn't have the two environments' tools and programs cluttering the desktop, tho.
<h00k> I don't know if I have compositing actually running over here on my Sandy Bridge.
<Daekdroom> h00k, can it run Unity (non 2D)?
<h00k> Daekdroom: I'm not sure if I'm on Unity 2d or regular Unity :)
<charlie-tca> Are the bottom two launchers light grey or dark gray?
<h00k> the're gray, light gray
<charlie-tca> default = light gray for 2d, dark gray for 3d
 * charlie-tca doesn't really know any way to find out, either
<h00k> yeah, okay, then I'm on Unity 2d.
<Daekdroom> charlie-tca, really? I know plenty of differences.
<Daekdroom> like the icon backgrounds in 2D are all light grey, and they're colored in 3D
<Daekdroom> Dash has a frame around the icons in 2D. 3D doesn't.
 * charlie-tca is learning
<h00k> Check it - transparency on gnome-terminal isn't real, either, it shows the wallpapaer instead of the window behind it: http://i.imgur.com/bfrX4.jpg
<Daekdroom> Personally, I think they're so different that I can't use 2D without getting slightly annoyed.
<charlie-tca> I thought I was doing good just remembering the part about the bottom two launchers :(
<h00k> I had the nice '3d' unity on Natty, before the upgrade.
<Daekdroom> Oh, and I think Unity-2D doesn't have appmenu support, but maybe that's specific to here.
<charlie-tca> I don't really use it enough, I guess
<Daekdroom> I've used it once, today, when the udev issue broke my acceleration.
<h00k> So, I'm not sure which part of what is broken that I don't have compositing
<Daekdroom> As a matter of fact, h00k, you do have the mouse & keyboard issue, don't you?
<Daekdroom> Or was it someone else..
<h00k> Daekdroom: yep.
<Daekdroom> I've had it earlier today, and the same cause for it had me lose compositing and 3D accel.
<h00k> bug 807306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807306 in base-files (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807306
<Daekdroom> If you check the comments, they suggest 'sudo mv /run/udev /run/udev.old' as a workaround
<h00k> I'm going to try comment 27 to fix it right now
<h00k> much better.
<h00k> Sound even works without having me to tell alsa to reload.
<h00k> muuuuuch better.
<rrva> anyone having problems with raise volume key on keyboard after oneiric upgrade?
<rrva> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/809072
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 809072 in Ubuntu "raise volume key no effect in gnome after oneiric upgrade" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-12
<h00k> rrva: I just noticed my volume keys, as well as play/pause/ff/rw have no effect
<rrva> h00k: ok, please add info to the bug
<h00k> So, I keep having desktopcouch-service pegging a core.
<h00k> I kill it, it starts again. Any protips?
<h00k> granted, I ddin't even know it was freaking out until I saw byobu report my usage as 0.99, so I checked 'top' and there it was.
<h00k> So, any protips on killing desktopcouch-service because it's consistently pegging 100% of one of my cores? I kill it, it comes back.
<alkisg> Uh, network-manager is up on single mode too? So what's the difference between "root" and "netroot" in the recovery console now?
<alkisg> (apart from having dhclient ran twice :D)
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys the last installing system takes a while here using dvd of oneiric alpha2. Is this normal?
<ActionParsnip> HDD light is flashing and suchlike
<ActionParsnip> Skip button is greyed out. Hmm
<ActionParsnip> Ha. Killed the process in CTRL+ALT+F1 and it booted ok =D
<elv> hi! every time i update udev on boot i get lots of errors and then on gdm screen i have no mouse o keyboard. in order to use them i have to delete /run/udev. i don't think that the procedure it's correct. But i get runtime error /run/udev not writable
<elv> no ideas?
<elv> oh gosh it's written above
<elv> sorry very much
<elv> knwn bug.
<elv> what about lots of indicator packages i cannot upgrade them
<genjix> http://ideone.com/Yvm5Z
<genjix> works in natty
<genjix> not in oneiric
<genjix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1802522
<Airon90> Hi you all! I just sudo aptitude safe-upgrade my pc and my keyboard and mouse are not recognized in Ubuntu (but I can use my keyboard in terminal). How could I fix this big problem?
<Airon90> Sorry, I saw the link in the topic :S
<ActionPa1snip> hey guys, does anyone using pidgin have random freezing? but then coming ok
<Charybdis> ActionPa1snip: Occasionally, yes.
<ActionPa1snip> Charybdis: cool, I'm not crazy :)
<ActionPa1snip> Charybdis: thanks
<Charybdis> ActionPa1snip: Nope.  I finally figured out for me that the problem was sounds.  Since I disabled the sounds in Pidgin, I haven't had any freezes.
<Charybdis> Tools > Mute Sounds is all I did.
<ActionPa1snip> Charybdis: yeah seems to be bug #162701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 162701 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "pidgin freezes while typing a message" [High,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162701
<ActionPa1snip> let me test :)
<Charybdis> That explains it.
<Charybdis> :)
<Charybdis> Thanks ubottu.  LOL.
<actionParsnip> testing now, hopefully it won't crap out. I love pidgin :)
<Clipaca> guys, i'm X-less. Starting X kills keyboard and mouse. Help?
<actionParsnip> Clipaca: is it a laptop or branded system?
<Clipaca> actionParsnip: laptop
<dupondje> Clipaca: upgrade to newest version
<dupondje> udev got fixed
<Clipaca> I pulled a new udev
<actionParsnip> Clipaca: what make and model?
<Clipaca> rebooted
<Clipaca> still an issue
<Clipaca> dupondje: what version of udev should I have?
<Clipaca> actionParsnip: Latitude E6510, intel graphics, HD panel
<dupondje> 172-0ubuntu2
<actionParsnip> Clipaca: the video is of no value if the mouse and keyboard are at fault, are they?
<Clipaca> dupondje: yep, got that
<dupondje> Clipaca: you can mv /run/udev /run/udev.old
<dupondje> should also do the trick
<Clipaca> dupondje: and then reboot?
<Clipaca> actionParsnip: the mouse and keyboard aren't at fault, and the fact that it's an HD panel on intel has indeed been the cause of similar problems in the past
<dupondje> Clipaca: yea
<actionParsnip> Clipaca: I had the same, did a clean install of Alpha 2 and it's ok now
<actionParsnip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/807306
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 807306 in mountall (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X - incomplete migration to /run" [High,Triaged]
<Chipaca> dupondje: that fixed it, thanks
<Chipaca> actionParsnip: yeah... doing a clean install is not fixing the issue, though
<Chipaca> actionParsnip: thank you for the bug number though :)
<actionParsnip> Chipaca: it makes the mouse and keyboardwork, thus a fix )
<actionParsnip> ;)
<ebischoff> Hi all. Since this morning's updates, X server does not react anymore to mouse nor keyboard. Keyboard still works in command line. Using nvidia driver. Rings any bell?
<ebischoff> I can still ssh and do everything else normally, only no more mouse nor keyboard in X.
<actionParsnip> ebischoff: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/807306
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 807306 in mountall (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X - incomplete migration to /run" [High,Triaged]
<ebischoff> thanks (yet another time i'm reporting too late ;-) )
<yofel> ebischoff: /topic
<ebischoff> crazy! unplugging-replugging keyboard+mouse was enough as announced! while a reboot was not enough! How come unplug-replug can be more powerful than a reboot ?
<ebischoff> topic ? what do you mean ?
<actionParsnip> ebischoff: read the channel topic ;)
<yofel> sry for posting that after actionParsnip, my connection's pretty bad here :/
<actionParsnip> yofel: its all good, it's quiet :D
<ebischoff> ah ok. I have read the topic 1st thing when i came here, but rightmost part was truncated ;-) limited window titlebar
<ebischoff> btw it's the 1st problem in about a month. This oneiric alpha is hyper stable. Congrats
<yofel> you're obviously not using the broken parts :P
<ebischoff> and using it on a macintosh, so really calling for trouble ;-)
<ebischoff> well, i wish everyone an excellent day, goodbye
<xapel> I am testing Oneiric in Virtualbox 4.0.10. The host (Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit) crashes every time I shut down the guest machine. Is anyone else also experiencing this? Any workarounds perhaps?
<BUGabundo> this was fun
<BUGabundo> some update on Friday left me with no X input till today
<airon90> op: you could change the topic: the known issue has been fixed (just update the pc)
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj
<xapel> I am testing Oneiric in Virtualbox 4.0.10. The host (Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit) crashes every time I shut down the guest machine. Is anyone else also experiencing this? Any workarounds perhaps?
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo
<Squall5668> Hello all, can i ask for help with 11.10 in here or forums only?
<Pici> Squall5668: Thats what the topic says.
<iceroot> Squall5668: this is the correct place
<Squall5668> ah, great (why did i disable motds again...) well, i just upgraded and got dumped to a busybox prompt, is there a way to check logs from here, or should i go with a livecd?
<yofel> Squall5668: if you're in busybox checking the output of 'dmesg' will usually tell you what's wrong
<Squall5668> yofel: thanks ill give that a shot, never been in busybox before
<BUGabundo> is it just me, or blue stop being blue ?
<BUGabundo> my dark blue font is now light blue
<h00k> I don't know, but I think desktopcouch-service at home is still probably killing a processor
<BUGabundo> S$ sudo ntpdate -d pt.pool.ntpdate.org
<BUGabundo> 12 Jul 16:10:20 ntpdate[17679]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<BUGabundo> anybody else having probs with ntp?
<BUGabundo> iFail :(
<BUGabundo> there's not ntpdate.org
 * BUGabundo facepalm
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starting in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<hifi> so, I don't have keyboard in my Xorg anymore
<hifi> that is kinda bad
<Daekdroom> hifi, check the /topic
<Daekdroom> There's a fix in comment #27 of the bug report.
<Daekdroom> !info ibus-gtk3
<hifi> uh, the topic was just perfectly cut I thought it wasn't longer
<ubottu> Package ibus-gtk3 does not exist in oneiric
<Daekdroom> !info ibus
<ubottu> ibus (source: ibus): New input method framework using dbus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.9-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 386 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<hifi> mm, little troubling to use browser from the tty, what is the quick fix?
<hifi> installing ibus?
<Daekdroom> No.
<Daekdroom> sudo mv /run/udev /run/udev.old
<hifi> ah, thanks a lot
<h00k> check it - Intel gets triple-buffered pageflips, will this land in Oneric? http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/commit/?id=7538be3315b8683b05e8f6b22023baadcc0bc4da
<Daekdroom> h00k, nope.
<h00k> d'aw.
<Daekdroom> Hm. It's up for the next DDX release.
<Daekdroom> Anyway, do you have compositing now?
<h00k> I wonder why...
<h00k> Daekdroom: yeah, the udev issue. moved udev to udev.old
<h00k> Daekdroom: when is the next DDX release?
<h00k> I'm not terribly familiar with the graphics stack :(
<Daekdroom> I'm trying to check.
<Daekdroom> The current 2.15 driver was released mid-April
<Daekdroom> Before that was 2.14 early January.
<h00k> SO, the newer DDX won't drop in time for Oneric
<Daekdroom> The FeatureFreeze occurs in a month.
<h00k> baw
<Daekdroom> but I have the impression that X driver releases are unpredictable.
<Daekdroom> and you'll still have Xorg-edgers to try if you wish, anyway.
<h00k> that's true
<bil21al> I have updated and my top pannel indicator  are vanished ,than i install the indicator session from the terminal by using  sudo apt-get install  indicator-session.  after this the terminal said that u have already install the newer version of indicator..now can any body help me to bring back the indicators??????
<Daekdroom> bil21al, are you sing Unity 2D?
<Daekdroom> *using
<bil21al> yes i  m using unity 2d.  11.10
<Daekdroom> bil21al, I believe Unity 2D currently uses the -gtk2 packages
<Daekdroom> So you're after indicator-session-gtk2, I believe
<bil21al> ok i try
<bil21al> daekdroom; no bro the indicator dosent come..i use sudo apt-get install indicator-session-gtk2  , but the indicator dosent appear
<Daekdroom> bil21al, have you restarted unity-2d?
<bil21al> yes i have restart my whole system
<Daekdroom> Hold on.
<Daekdroom> does 'killall unity-2d-panel && unity-2d-panel &disown' on a terminal work?
<bil21al> tell me what to run in terminal
<bil21al> ??
<bil21al> to do so
<bil21al> i havent do this
<Daekdroom> That command between '
<Daekdroom> killall unity-2d-panel && unity-2d-panel &disown
<Daekdroom> It should restart only the panel.
<bil21al> now only my username and  logout.shut down button came now what i do for sound indicator,network connection and all other indicaors??
<M4tic> How's 11.10 coming along
<Daekdroom> Install the following packages: indicator-application-gtk2 indicator-appmenu-gtk2 indicator-datetime-gtk2 indicator-me-gtk2 indicator-messages-gtk2 indicator-sound-gtk2
<h00k> Those indicators didn't show when I was on Unity2d, but they do now that I'm on Unity3d
<Daekdroom> h00k, it's because Unity-2D still has to be updated for the new indicators.
<Daekdroom> So it's using -gtk2
<bil21al> daekdrom; thank you bro my problem is solved thankx
<h00k> oho. Makes sense.
<Daekdroom> Odd. Very odd. For one moment, Clementine showed up in the old tray in Unity 3D
<Daekdroom> I can't wait until the new Gwibber is uploaded.
<alex_mayorga> anyone else with Metacity crashes on startup?
<pereba> how to open classic menu in ubuntu 11.10?
<alex_mayorga> pereba: I think you need to  install gnome 1st
<alex_mayorga> Just got bug #795952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 795952 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy-auth-client crashed with SIGSEGV in magazine_chain_pop_head()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795952
<alex_mayorga> should I file a duplicate?
<Daekdroom> Of course not.
<alex_mayorga> the current one says "Incomplete"
<alex_mayorga> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=652354
<ubottu> Gnome bug 652354 in Auth client "empathy-auth-client crashed with SIGSEGV in magazine_chain_pop_head()" [Critical,Needinfo]
<Daekdroom> It's marked incomplete specifically on GNOME's bugzilla.
<pereba> flash instalation never finish
<alex_mayorga> it says that they want a valgrind, can anyone help me get them one?
<pereba> ok done
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-13
<BUGabundo> annnndddd I'm out
<charlie-tca> !info wayland
<ubottu> wayland (source: wayland): display server -- A nano, non-X11 graphical display server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~git20110214.e4762a6a-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 150 kB, installed size 532 kB
<lolcat> How can I see open network connections in linux?
<Omega> lolcat: netstat
<chand> Hi
<chand> I can't get gnome-shell working on Oneiric with or w/o Ricotz testing ppa, gnome session load, then gnome-shell respawn too fast
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<KjetilK> Anything else I need to do for this sync than this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/librdf-rdfa-generator-perl/+bug/806875 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 806875 in librdf-rdfa-generator-perl (Ubuntu) "Please sync librdf-rdfa-generator-perl from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I use the oneiric alpha in a virtualbox and so of course, I have to use unity. How do I change the theme with the appearance dialog being gone?
<geser> KjetilK: subscribe "ubuntu-sponsors" else they don't see it (a dev has to ACK your bug before it goes to the archive admins who act on it)
<KjetilK> geser, ok, thanks
<Daekdroom> KNUBBIG, it's no longer part of GNOME
<Daekdroom> You can manually edit it using gconf-editor or install gnome-tweak-tool, which requires gnome-shell
<ior3k> is it only me or is it just unbelievable the way they butchered gnome 3? Was kde 4 this bad? Actually, was gnome 2 this bad? I can't remember
<KNUBBIG> Daekdroom: this is quite bitchy as gnome-shell doesn't run unter virtualbox for me so I can't install gnome-tweak tool ...
<Daekdroom> KNUBBIG, it doesn't run, but all you have to do is install the package and keep using Unity.
<Daekdroom> ior3k, KDE4 was heavily criticized upon its launch, indeed, but what's so bad about GNOME 3?
<ior3k> Daekdroom: I can't say for sure, it "feels" like it's trying to restrict itself to a very specific kind of user
<ior3k> Daekdroom: and I don't understand the decision behind gnome-shell (and unity 3d) too, of, e.g., making the panel part of the shell
<ior3k> seems to me to be completely agains the unix principle of one tool for the job
<Daekdroom> If they weren't part of the same thing, it'd be a panel and a dock, not a shell.
<ior3k> so?
<ior3k> why unity 2d and unity 3d? the unity 2d panel is quite good
<ior3k> why not use that on both unity 2d and 3d
<ior3k> ?
<Daekdroom> Are they different?
<ior3k> well, right now they are, the unity 2d one works with gtk2 and the unity 3d one works with gtk3, it seems
<ior3k> I'd just like to understand why the duplication of effort
<Daekdroom> Oh. Unity-3D is not friendly to computers that don't have 3D accel.
<Daekdroom> That's all.
<ior3k> a simple setting in the panel
<ior3k> good abstractions would take care of it
<Daekdroom> I'm not following.
<Daekdroom> Unity-2D and 3D panels feel exactly the same, except for the GTK themeing that is different.
<ior3k> Daekdroom: but is the code behind them the same? is there any reuse?
<ior3k> if both tools would use the same panel, we wouldn't have this difference in behavior
<Daekdroom> It doesnt matter. Once Unity-2D's panel goes GTK3, it'll still not use the same code.
<Daekdroom> What difference in behaviour?
<Daekdroom> The behaviour is pretty much the same. The code is different.
<ior3k> unity 2d using gtk2 and unity 3d using gtk3
<Daekdroom> That is not what I call behaviour. They're made using different toolkits to look as similar as possible.
<ior3k> Daekdroom: that's my point: one panel = one team working on it = less effort = faster development
<Daekdroom> Unity2d uses qt and and Unity3D uses nux
<Daekdroom> I agree on that, but it's not possible to run Unity3D on every machine, so...
<ior3k> so you abstract away the parts that don't
<ior3k> and reuse the rest of the code
<ior3k> doesn't seem like there's any need to write 2 entirely different systems
<ior3k> same for the dock, etc
<Daekdroom> They are meant to use the same indicators, for example, but Unity2D has yet to support gtk3.
<ior3k> right, but if they came from the same codebase you wouldn't see this problem, I think
<Daekdroom> I suspect that if it was possible, they'd have done it.
<ior3k> yeah, that's what I hope :)
<ior3k> but given that gnome 2 panel worked fine with compiz
<ior3k> and given that, say, gnome-do worked fine both with compositing and without
<Daekdroom> Unity-2D does work with compositing.
<Daekdroom> It just doesn't have any bling.
<ior3k> right, that's true
<ior3k> which makes it even stranger :)
<ior3k> but anyway, it's not my business
<ior3k> I guess I'm just frustrated because gnome 2 worked just fine for me :)
<Dimmuxx> is anyone else missing the network indicator?
<charlie-tca> for several days already
<dholbach> UDW (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek) day 3 starting in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<smoser> anyone else having issues with firefox ?
<smoser> if i have an extension installed, it will fail to start
<micahg> smoser: extension not compatible?
<smoser> it segfaults
<smoser> i've tried 2 different extensions (pentadactly, and viewsourcewith)
<micahg> smoser: are they binary?  they would need rebuilds for Firefox 6
<smoser> pentadactyl installs and starts (and works fine) without a browser restart, but then if i have to restart, i segfault
 * yofel only had one random crash with 6 so far, works fine otherwise
<smoser> micahg, i dont think they're binary, i know nothing about extensions. i just click and install
<smoser> :)
<micahg> hmm, it was auto-bumped...
<micahg> actually, I don't know if that's true...
<micahg> smoser: you could try in a clean profile to see if it's something else you have installed (firefox -P)
<smoser> yeah. i can try.
<smoser> reproduces
<smoser> $ firefox -ProfileManager -no-remote
<smoser>  create new profile
<smoser>  extensions -> install pentadactyl
<smoser>  close browser
<smoser>  start firefox (with that profile)
<smoser> crash
<micahg> smoser: does the crash reporter come up?
<smoser> yeah
<micahg> smoser: maybe file a crash report and see what the backtrace shows
<micahg> s/file/submit/
<smoser> hm... maybe it is just pentadactyl
<smoser> i get "there was a problem submitting your report"
<smoser> micahg, well, i submitted pentadactyl bug http://code.google.com/p/dactyl/issues/detail?id=595
<micahg> smoser: k
<smoser> the browser is useless to me without pentadactyl .
<smoser> :)
<CarlFK> $ gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename;  /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<CarlFK> yay warty!
<trism> yeah, that hasn't changed in forever, the worst part is that it is a jpeg
<yofel> it's there because someone hardcoded the name somewhere so renaming that would be a bit of a PITA
<coz_> replace the image with th e same name ?
<nit-wit> anybody getting the gnome3 look at logon. Is gnome3 the goal of oneiric in the end?
<Daekdroom> Nice! The multimedia keys started working again.
<smoser> micahg, i opened bug 810074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 810074 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox crashes with pentadactyl installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810074
<smoser> as it is not reproducible with binary from firefox of same version
<h00k> Daekdroom: orly!
<h00k> Daekdroom: what update fixed it?
<Daekdroom> I'm not sure.
<h00k> I'll have to check mine when Ig et home
<Andre_Gondim> why the last live imagem is from 5th july?
<Andre_Gondim> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<trism> Andre_Gondim: my guess is lp 807974, see the comments at the end
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807974 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Oneiric) "debootstrap fails to install libc6 installing oneiric from natty" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807974
<yofel> sounds reasonable, they don't even try to build (as in: no build log on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/oneiric/)
<Andre_Gondim> thanks
<charlie-tca> The alternate images (Daily) do work
<Omega> How do I enable unity-greeter?
<trism> Omega: edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and set greeter-theme to unity
 * Pici wonders if that landed in the lightdm ppa as well
<trism> it actually looks pretty nice, something different anyway
<litropy> I'm getting NISSERVER: not found when setting up nis. a recent google search tells me this is likely because ... somehow, a bit alarmingly, my computer has been set to check a server for my password file, or something along those lines. 1) how do I fix it; 2) What's the likelihood I've been hacked?
<guntbert> litropy: I cannot help but please don't post your question in several ubuntu channels, are you on oneiric?
<litropy> correct. apologies - chan was quiet.
<guntbert> litropy: that happens ... as oneiric is still in alpha2 it could be an issue that gets solved soon ... hopefully
<litropy> Maybe I another issue is easier: I have no time in my panel. Time and Date syspref crashes before loading its window.
<litropy> -I
<guntbert> litropy: I'm just lurking here, haven't installed oneiric yet - so again: no idea :)
<xleelz> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 alpha 2 and tried to install gnome-shell so I could use the gnome 3 interface but it says that there are unmet dependencies and broken packages... what should I do?
<h00k> xleelz: I don't think gnome-shell integration is complete at the moment
<h00k> which is why there are unmet dependencies
<xleelz> h00k, ok, thanks
<Daekdroom> gnome-shell was broken by evolution-data-server-common update.
<Daekdroom> It was installable until a few days ago.
<xleelz> anyone know when they'll fix it?
<hans_> Has kernel 3 solved the power regression yet?
<IdleOne> !upgrader
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Pici> IdleOne: expecting something different?
<IdleOne> I was
<IdleOne> I was wrong
<IdleOne> Pici: wasn't there a wiki with note on upgrading to +1?
<IdleOne> notes*
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-14
<IdleOne> I can dd the iso now right?
<IdleOne> yup.
<h00k> Oh, sweet multimedia keys, how I've missed you.
<IdleOne> ok where are the kubuntu alpha2 iso's?
<maco> there werent any
<maco> i mean, there were probably kubuntu daily isos the same day
<maco> but a big kde transition was (is?) going on, so lack of buildability....
<IdleOne> makes sense
<mrwizard> For some reason, after installing Oneiric, Natty no longer shows up in grub. I tried running update-grub, and while it found natty, it apparently didn't add it to grub.
<mrwizard> any ideas why? I think it was probably my own stupidity and not a bug.
<mrwizard> meh, I'm going to try to reinstall from the livecd
<BUGa_Eureka> nite folks
<bjsnider_> ok, the new flash 64 plugin does use vdpau
<Daviey> anyone else having "fun" today?  failing to boot.. successful boot not registered.
<Daviey> doesn't seem to be kernel related.. as prior ones boot
<Daviey> some of userspace seems to come up.. but not enough
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dupondje> gnome-shell needs to be installed to have gnome3 right ? :)
<lamalex> hey, are there any O images that fit onto a CD?
<Daekdroom> Huh.. I have the impression that my updates are stalled by cups.
<bil21al> my time icons vanished from the top pannel in oneirics.what should i do..??
<bazhang> !info connman
<ubottu> connman (source: connman): Intel Connection Manager daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 190 kB, installed size 612 kB
<lamalex> hey guys, are there any images that will fit onto a cd?
<charlie-tca> not today
<charlie-tca> lamalex: but you can burn them to a dvd-r and use it
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week Day 4 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek)
<rww> or dd them to a USB stick :D
<dupondje> Somebody around ?
<DrHalan> hey, has mysql moved from init scripts to upstart? because the init scrips don't work anymore and "sudo start mysql" doesn't start the server either
<micahg> DrHalan: I thought mysql was using upstart since lucid
<DrHalan> yeah seems like that
<DrHalan> some days ago it worked fine but now it isn't starting anymore
<DrHalan> really strange
<DrHalan> upstart says that mysql is running, but netstat -l doesn't show it on any port :/
<dupondje> Can somebody help me ? :)
<dupondje> i'm missing some package for gnome3
<dupondje> causing to miss good layout in menu bars ...
<dupondje> but can't think about the package atm :P
<BUGabundo> EveNinG fRiendS of the daRK
<Daekdroom> It's amusing to find out that cups isn't working, run a "aptitude update" and find out there's a cups update :)
<robin0800> BUGabundo, lots of these http://paste.ubuntu.com/644414/ in kernel logs today
 * BUGabundo clicks
<Daekdroom> Despite the fact that cups wouldn't stop if I were using a stable version, I like this.
<BUGabundo> [ 1180.379834] notification-da[14303] trap int3 ip:7f0305f615c3 sp:7fffbeb708c0 error:0
<BUGabundo> I have MORE of this
<BUGabundo> [  690.781225] type=1400 audit(1310681420.670:40): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/sbin/dhclient" pid=8307 comm="apparmor_parser"
<Daekdroom> I have lots of those too
<BUGabundo> humm apparmor NOT being nice
<Daekdroom> Now that I've updated cups and restarted the service, it looks like they stoped
<BUGabundo> jpds: ping
<Daekdroom> and now I can print!
<BUGabundo> jpds: is old-releases still working ? got two reports its sending error messages to apt-get
<IdleOne> How is kde doing today?
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, robin0800, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/1.4.7-1ubuntu1
<jpds> BUGabundo: Has it been fixed recently?
<jpds> BUGabundo: There was an issue with it earlier today, fixed though.
<BUGabundo> *today* wasn't working
<BUGabundo> how recently was the fix?
<IdleOne> about 7.5 hours ago
<jpds> BUGabundo: What IdleOne said.
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> will pass along
 * jpds → bed.
<IdleOne> night
<BUGabundo> nite jpds
<BUGabundo> that was weird!
<BUGabundo> it looked almost as hibernation
<psusi> if it looks like a duck...
<BUGabundo> "Chrome
<BUGabundo> It’s the fastest growing browser
<BUGabundo> With over 160 million users"
<BUGabundo> how many chromium? ChromeOS?
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-15
<BUGabundo> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11.html
<BUGabundo> RT @pm: yay "Flash player 11 beta is out, and 64-bit support is back!"
<mphill_> is gnome session failing on login a known issue?
<BUGabundo> I haven't been able to launch nautlius in a week
<BUGabundo> been using lubuntu
<robin0800> mphill_, you need to install gnome shell but this is broken at the moment
<micahg> gnome-shell is still broke?  I uploaded a  version this morning that actually built
<mphill_> robin0800: do you plan to use unity or gnome3?
<robin0800> micahg, perhaps its only the one in the software centre
<robin0800> mphill_, think choice will be unity 3d unity 2d or you can install gnome shell no classic as such in 11.10
<byroncoughlin> Anybody having problems with kernel 3.0.0.5
<byroncoughlin> What is the known issue of keyboard and mouse not working in X
<byroncoughlin> Seems to be fixed after upgrade
<byroncoughlin> But kernel 3.0.0.5 appears to be broke
<Daekdroom> byroncoughlin, broken how?
<byroncoughlin> Also audio appears to be fixed after upgrade
<byroncoughlin> Daekdroom On startup stops prior to startup screen and I believe it say kernel oops but is hard to catch
<byroncoughlin> If I go back to 3.0.3 then all works fine
<Daekdroom> byroncoughlin, if it's hard to catch, you can check what it is through dmesg
<byroncoughlin> I can't get it to log in with that kernel version
<byroncoughlin> Are you running 3.0.0.5
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<byroncoughlin> I did have a problem on update where it got to 60% then froze. Would not let me shutdown. Had to hard boot then goto dpkg next startup
<byroncoughlin> my initrd.img 3.0.0.5 is smaller then 3.0.3
<byroncoughlin> is there a way to rebuild the kernel
<Satoris> I try to upgrade from natty to oneiric alpha. The update manager starts but then fails with an error stating some packages can't be downloaded due to "403 forbidden". Should it work?
<antihero> Hi, if I upgrade to oneiric, can I automatically have my PPA lists (inside sources.list.d) update to be called oneiric, if the dist exists for that PPA?
<bazhang> nope.
<antihero> Ok.
<bazhang> the PPA maintainers have to update them
<Pici> I don't know of any quick way of doing that. I suppose it could be scripted though.
<antihero> Fair enough. I'll just go through and see which ones have added oneiric support, and update them manually.
<Pici> I'm not sure if add-apt-repository checks to see whether the exact ubuntu release exists within each ppa though.
<htorque> kile and kate crash for me - is there a known bug with kde apps?
<yofel> htorque: katepart was moved out of kdelibs5-plugins into kate and we're still working on that, so until a new kate package is out all apps that use the katepart as an editor won't work
<htorque> yofel: alright, thanks for the info!
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lamalex> hey guys
<lamalex> i'm having a serious issue where i cant log in
<lamalex> lightdm loads, i click my name, then it just hangs
<lamalex> anyone know how to get around this?
<lamalex> tried starting gdm but it won't start
<lamalex> aw and awesome gdm fails to start
<lamalex> love it
<antihero> Hey guys, since updating to oneiric, MPD completely dies if I try and issue an update.
<lamalex> guys, i can't log in at all. is anyone here?
<lamalex> i've tried gdm (bails), lightdm (hangs), and xdm (gives an error)
<antihero> Loads of stuff has been segfaulting since oneiric and trying linux 3
<antihero> could it be linux 3?
<bazhang> antihero, gnome3?
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.5.6 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<antihero> what's the difference between vmlinuz and initrd?
<antihero> bazhang: Not gnome 3, unless that's causing mpd to crash (unlikely)
<antihero> bazhang: I mean't kernel 3
<antihero> bazhang: Perhaps MPD needs to be recompiled for it?
<bazhang> antihero, its early alpha. its a development release, used for bug fixing and testing. /topic here says so even
<antihero> bazhang: Oneiric? Aye. I was just wondering why MPD might be segfaulting so I could perhaps troubleshoot it
<lamalex> antihero: run it in gdb
<lamalex> get a trace
<bazhang> antihero, start if from the terminal and see the bugs? file some with appropriate errors
<antihero> lamalex: Will I need to build it for debug from source?
<antihero> Alternatively, ios there a way to downgrade my distro back to natty because I'm an idiot
<bazhang> full reinstall
<antihero> bazhang: Woo! Debugging MPD sounds less hassle
<antihero> so it's in alpha 2 atm (oneiric)?
<bazhang>  /topic says so, so yeah
<mphill_> i noticed in gnome 3 its defaulting to a window decorator that is making my eyes bleed. Is there a way to change thing?
<Daekdroom> mphill_, you mean gnome shell?
<mphill_> yeah
<Daekdroom> You can install gnome-tweak-tool to change it
<mphill_> i did
<mphill_> it doesn't response to the changes
<dholbach> Last day of UDW (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek) starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<antihero> Hmm.
<antihero> gnome won't start
<antihero> because gnome-desktop-environment isn't installed.
<antihero> "Python-gnomeapplet" doesn't exist :S
<trism> antihero: it hasn't been updated yet, if you would like gnome 3 on oneiric, install gnome-shell and/or gnome-session-fallback for the more traditional look
<trism> antihero: you will also need to copy /etc/xdg/menus/gnome-applications.menu to ~/.config/menus/applications.menu until lp 798951 is resolved
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798951 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "Applications menu fails to open due to change to /etc/xdg/menus/gnome-applications.menu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798951
<antihero> trism: Excellent, cheers. Gnome shell was fine, combined with unity.
<antihero> trism I just didn't know what to install :)
<trism> antihero: :)
<antihero> what's that bloody command to configure the non-x console
<antihero> with the right fonts etc
<yofel> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup (I think)
<antihero> nom
<antihero> Grr. It's still failing to load the "Ubuntu" session,
<antihero> And it still fails to load "GNOME" :S
<root___> Deviey
<root___> +i
<root___> Irssi/help
<lamalex> is it possible to do an upgrade from a CD while in my current OS?
<lamalex> like i just want the packages as of alpha 2, not updates since
<lamalex> but for whatever reason i can't get my macbook to boot the dvd
<jpds> lamalex: I believe that's possible with the alternate CD.
<lamalex> really?
<jpds> Yes.
<lamalex> cool thanks
<lamalex> i just googled it and found instructioms
<tamran> hi there.  I'm curious how I can change the lightdm theme to the unity one?  instructions are clear to test it but how do I make it boot into that theme?
<trism> tamran: edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and change greeter-theme to unity, then restart lightdm: sudo service lightdm restart;
<tamran> trism: I modified that file 4 different times
<tamran> nothing changes from the bland, ugly login
<tamran> greeter-theme=unity
<tamran> that line itself was not in there
<tamran> I had to add it
<tamran> I'm guessing I have to modify some other things too?
<trism> tamran: it is in the Seat configuration section, you need to uncomment it first
<trism> tamran: you shouldn't have to edit anything else
<tamran> oh, I see it there
<tamran> thank you trism
<tamran> I'll give that another try
<spacebug-> After install I apgrade to latest packaes and then when I press my username at login I get to the see background and nothing more, no asking for password dialog, nothing. This is inside a virtualbox
<BUGabundo> evening!
<xapel> I cannot login as my normal user with lightdm at the moment. I have to log in as guest. Anyone else experiencing this problem?
<trism> xapel: do you see any errors in /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log ?
<xapel> trism: does it create a new log file every time you log in. Because I am now logged in as guest and I don't see any errors.
<trism> xapel: it should only create a new log when you restart lightdm, so if you try to log in, then log in as a guest, you should be able to see the failed attempt in the log
<xapel> I don't see any errors there
<trism> xapel: you can log in through the various virtual terminals right? ctrl+alt+f1 to f6, it is only lightdm that won't let you in?
<xapel> yes
<xapel> I can even log in with gdm, if I boot in recovery mode and drop to the shell and start gdm manually
<trism> xapel: what happens when you try to log in with lightdm?
<micahg> trism: xapel, bug 809890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 809890 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm-example-gtk-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in __strcmp_ssse3()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809890
<xapel> micahg: yes, that seems to be what I am experiencing as well
<xapel> micahg: I have just filed a duplicate bug then
<xapel> bug 811278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811278 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "cannot log in as normal user (dup-of: 809890)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 809890 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm-example-gtk-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in __strcmp_ssse3()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809890
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-16
<Daekdroom> Why do indicator-messages and indicator-session break indicator-me?
<Daekdroom> Is that on purpose?
<jbicha> Daekdroom: yes, indicator-me is going away for 11.10
<brodock> does anyone know when gnome-shell will be updated to latest version (3.1.x) ?
<Daekdroom> Has anyone else started using the lastest gwibber, with the new interface?
<jbicha> brodock: I was just playing with gnome-shell 3.1.3 but I need someone to sponsor it so it may be a few days
<jbicha> I could put it in a PPA but it's not really that much different than 3.0.2, I think it's 3.1.4 that will have more visual differences
<brodock> jbicha: thanks for the information... i thought 3.1.3. would be "a lot different"... but will be waiting for 3.1.4 so...
<jbicha> brodock: here's the changelog http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/tree/NEWS
<brodock> jbicha: looks like there are only bugfixes indeed
<jbicha> brodock: some are bug fixes, some are new bugs, lol
<IdleOne> !info rtkit
<ubottu> rtkit (source: rtkit): Realtime Policy and Watchdog Daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (oneiric), package size 34 kB, installed size 208 kB
<jamesbond2> Hi
<jamesbond2> I have error with dbus
<jamesbond2> Unable to connect to the system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<jamesbond2> this happens after upgrade to the latest version
<nperry> Hmmmmm
<nperry> ollowing my weekly safe-upgrade... no longer have power indicator for unity
<nperry> *following
<nperry> Ahh, this seems to be why.
<nperry> libindicator3-6: Breaks: libindicator3-3 (<= 0.3.91-0ubuntu1) but 0.3.22-0ubuntu2 is installed.
<penguin42> oh is that still broken...
<hakermania> Hello, what's the command to change desktop background in oneiric? The gconftool-2 command exist but doesn't seem to work
<Tallken> hakermania, try gsettings
<Tallken> hakermania, http://dgoins.wordpress.com/2011/06/27/changing-the-gnome-3-desktop-with-images-from-bing/
<Tallken> hakermania, I'm not sure but should be it
<hakermania> yes, it did the trick, thanks. Gsettings is preinstalled and generally required, right? I mean it should be a dependency...?
<hakermania> Tallken, .
<Tallken> hakermania, AFAIK gconftool-2 is Gnome 2 and gsettings is Gnome 3. As Ubuntu Oneiric is Gnome 3 minus gnome-shell, I'm going to answer "yes"
<yofel> anyone else with a broken nvidia driver? I'm only getting "[   157.047] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)", modprobe nvidia tells me the module doesn't exist and modprobe nvidia-current fails with No such device
<Ampelbein> yofel: what does dkms say about the nvidia module?
<yofel> nvidia-current, 275.09.07, 3.0.0-5-generic, x86_64: installed
<Ampelbein> hmm, no problems here. 'uname -a' confirms that this is your running kernel?
<yofel> yep, and I did reinstall the driver too
<hakermania> yofel: A friend of mine asked me to format his PC and install Ubuntu. It installed OK and when I enabled the nvidia driver and went to restart the screen went mad. I had to log in safe graphics mode to disable the driver... This is madness!
<yofel> nah, the driver worked fine till I rebooted an hour ago
<hakermania> yofel: nvidia drivers doesn't seem to be very stable, anyway, I need to go to a restart myself. B
<yofel> heh, well at least nouveau works somewhat
<coz_> yofel,   does compiz run on the nouveau driver in ubuntu?
<yofel> no Idea, A) I'm using KDE, B) I have to force-off hardware acceleration for nouveau for it to work with my graphics card
<coz_> yofel,  oh ok
<coz_> yofel,  i tried fedora and it worked really well,, although there is that bug that the video ram can be filled and then its a no go for anything until a restart of x
<yofel> na, my issue is freedesktop bug 26980
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 26980 in Driver/nouveau "NVA3 / NVA5 / NVA8 / NVAF (GT2xx/GT3xx) with nouveau: random GPU lockups" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26980
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<coz_> yofel,  oh ok , yeah way different..  someday it will work :)
<BluesKaj> hey yofel, coz_ , how's KDE 4.7 and X getting along together these days ? Still lotsa probs ?
<yofel> uh, no issues from 4.7 side, just that the nvidia driver just stopped working here
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I havent used it recently,,  still deciding on reinstalling it
<BluesKaj> coz_, yeah, that's why I'm asking , waiting for some positive news :)
<coz_> BluesKaj,  same here actually...:)
<coz_> BluesKaj,  although on Fedora,,  kde was extremely nice :)
<BluesKaj> "nvidia driver just stopped working", isn't encouraging to me , that's what I use on both linux machines
<BluesKaj> ok yofel , thanks for the info ..guess I'll wait a bit longer :)
<coz_> BluesKaj,  yes  scary  for me too
<cjohnston> Greetings, I installed the daily last night. When I get to the login screen, I click on my username, and then I just get a background and a mouse.. No toolbars, no enter password, nothing.. Any ideas?
<cjohnston> If I ctrl alt f1, I get a terminal and can login through that.. I ran update and upgrade to no avail
<jamesbond2> cjohnston: which display manager are you using?
<webczat> Hey.
<webczat> will openjdk7 be supported in ubuntu 11.04?
<webczat> Or will i need to wait or use ppa?
<BluesKaj> webczat, you mean 11.10 /
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> openjdk7 is available in 11.04
<webczat> BluesKaj: where?
<BluesKaj> in the repos
<BluesKaj> \
<BluesKaj> webczat, oops sorry I'm mistaken, thought I saw it there, must be in 11.10
<coz_> hey all
<penguin42> anyone else seeing white instead of black screenlock?
<webczat> BluesKaj: Is it possible it's in .04 but not yet added? like it's beta stage still.
<BluesKaj> penguin42, could you check in the repos for openjdk7 for webczat ..see if it's there
<BluesKaj> i'm on 11.04 now
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> webczat: Yeh 11.10 has openjdk-7 - currently version 7~b143-2.0~pre1-1ubuntu1
<webczat> it's bad that I will need to wait for a next release of ubuntu just to get never java
<penguin42> webczat: You can request a backport; you might also find that there are already backports for some ubuntu versions
<penguin42> actually bug 807220 is the bugrequest for that backport
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807220 in openjdk-7 (Ubuntu) "wishlist: openjdk-7 package for natty backports " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807220
<penguin42> although there seem to be some discussions
<webczat> New java has some new filesystem related nead things.
<alex_mayorga> what module do I bug if my volume keys don't work?
<alex_mayorga> err... package
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: I guess the interesting question is how far do they get - it could be the kernel, udev, X or some bit of gnome I guess
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: do you know of a debugging guide?
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: No, sorry - I think I'd try xev to see if they are creating any X events, then I think there is a console utility for printing key presses but can't remember its name
<trism> alex_mayorga: maybe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<alex_mayorga> penguin42, trism: thanks!
<alex_mayorga> I'll check it once my touchpad decides to work :)
<alex_mayorga> perhaps related to my gnome-settings-daemon crashing :S
<alex_mayorga> how does one get real gnome desktop?
<alex_mayorga> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<tamran> hello everyone
<tamran> I've upgraded to the alpha2 version of 11.10, however I find now that it's not so stable.
<tamran> I've done backups using DejaDup (regularly)
<tamran> is it possible to "downgrade" back to 11.04?
<tamran> I read a few pages online but the instructions were for a waaaayyyy old version of ubuntu
<rww> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<tamran> so, the textbook answer is wipe and reinstall?
<rww> correct
<tamran> thanks rww
<rww> and don't use alpha versions of Ubuntu if you want stability ;)
<tamran> do I have to re-format?
<tamran> it's not a huge deal I guess
<rww> no idea, I always have because I poke at Ubuntu on a machine I don't have data on.
<tamran> rww, well I wanted to contribute, but I think for me what's happening is the "upgrade" broke some things that a straight install wouldn't have
<yofel> re-format is cleanest, but the installer can wipe old system files when installing to the same partition
<tamran> ok, I shall reformat
<tamran> thanks guys for the quick answers
<tamran> oh, I do have another question about the power management bug
<tamran> the one that affects laptop battery life and overheating
<tamran> this is a kernel bug as I understand ... I read that it seems to be on it's way to being fixed ... or is fixed in latest kernels
<tamran> is this true?
<tamran> or do I have to use that grub startup line fix?
<tamran> errr, workaround, not fix
<tamran> my computer overheats and shuts itself down, but when booted to straight debian I don't have the overheating problem at all
<yofel> hm, I don't know how far they got to fixing it, but I got system lockups with pcie_aspm=force so I'm running without it again. I believe it was disabled to fix freeze issues in the first place
<tamran> interesting
<tamran> I set it but it doesn't seem to do much to be honest
<tamran> do people have this problem in 10.04?
<yofel> no, all kernels < 2.6.38 use ASPM
<yofel> 10.04 has 2.6.32
<yofel> In my case it does save a bit of power, but it seems my system is one of those with broken hardware
<tamran> yofel: Nvidia?
<yofel> yep
<tamran> I have Nvidia and the overheat issues started with even 9.10
<tamran> well, this was the first time it started I think
<yofel> unrelated to this then, but I can image it makes things worse
<tamran> Nvidia don't have a great track record for drivers in the past few years
<tamran> from an overheating/power-management perspected (my experience)
<tamran> shame really
<yofel> at least here the nvidia driver works rather fine (until today :S), I don't have much hardware to compare though
<tamran> yofel: oh, you mean with latest updates in Alpha2?  that's where I'm at now and I am stuck with no GL
<tamran> the desktop isn't very good without gl
<yofel> for me the driver stopped working at all, now I'm running with nouveau. Which doesn't like my hardware :/
<tamran> ahh, ok so I'm not the only one ... this is sort of what's making me want to look at downgrading ... the little bugs were manageable, but it seems to be getting less stable with updates (like most alpha stuff until it get's worked out)
<yofel> well, thankfully KDE doesn't depend on GL as much as unity and gnome-shell do, but it's still annoying
<tamran> yeah
<tamran> well, I'm going to give the reinstall a whirl
<tamran> take care, and great chatting
<tamran> thanks again for help
<yofel> no problem
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-17
<cjohnston> Greetings, I installed the daily last night. When I get to the login screen, I click on my username, and then I just get a background and a mouse.. No toolbars, no enter password, nothing.. Any ideas?
<cjohnston> If I ctrl alt f1, I get a terminal and can login through that.. I ran update and upgrade to no avail
<cjohnston> I just found out that if I click on my username is when it goes blank, but I can select other, type in the same username, password, and then it will log me in
<snadge> does someone know off hand if the xorg-edgers ppa version of libva/libva-dev is patched for xvba support?
<antihero> Argh, any idea why my gdm says "failed to load session Ubuntu"?
<jbicha> antihero: gdm or lightdm?
<antihero> jbicha: gdm. Looking at .xession-errors it seems that glx isn't loaded. I've done nvidia-xconfig and now it fails to load X as apparently my nvidia module isn't loaded
<antihero> modprobe nvidia fails to find the module
<jbicha> yeah, there are problems with the Nvidia drivers
<antihero> jbicha: In that they entirely don't work? I'm sure I did have it working at some point.
<jbicha> I uninstalled xserver-xorg-video-nouveau and reinstalled nvidia-current to get my wife's computer working
<jbicha> but that may not be the "right answer"
<jbicha> antihero: yes, the nvidia drivers worked until fairly recently
<antihero> Are ubuntu working towards using nouveau then?
<antihero> I'll reboot
<jbicha> bug 811701 maybe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811701 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Nvidia driver unfunctional in oneiric since 2011-07-17" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811701
<jbicha> I think nouveau is loading itself too early even if blacklisted by the Nvidia drivers
<antihero> jbicha: Aye, I remember a similar problem when a nvidia related module loaded early in order to provide a high res console, and preventend the actual nvidia module loading.
<antihero> lol apparently I'm running out of battery (I'm on mains)
<antihero> The new settings panel sucks, where is appearance settings etc?
<jbicha> antihero: that's a GNOME 3 design decision
<jbicha> you can change your background but for other stuff, you may want to install gnome-tweak-tool
<antihero> jbicha: That's pretty unfair to all the countless theme creators :\
<penguin42> hmm a new unity-panel-services crasher today
<penguin42> yofel: How's KDE being for you in +1 ?
<yofel> nice, but for you everything that somehow uses kate, or has an embedded texteditor should be broken at least
<penguin42> hmm not sure I use any of those
 * penguin42 only has this <--- machine on +1 at the moment which is Gnome, and am thinking doing that machine ----> which is mostly KDE
<penguin42> unity-panel-services is quite unstable on Gnome at the moment
<IdleOne> why is reqonk defaulting to Catalan when the rest of the system is in English?
<Ampelbein> IdleOne: LANG=C reqonk ;-)
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<nperry> Does lightdm still use xsession files?
<Ampelbein> nperry: it should
<Ampelbein> nperry: bug 800192 was fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 800192 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Sources Xsession.d but doesn't setup required env vars" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800192
<nperry> sudo service lightdm restart
<nperry> any cleaner way to exit back to lightdm, I'm in xmonad atm.
<penguin42> just quit your  session
<jakubo> hi, is there a way to reset volume and input settings in pulse audio?
<jakubo> or rather output
<BluesKaj> jakubo, both input and out can be turned up full with,  alsamixer -V all
<jakubo> and if alsamixer isnt working?
<jakubo> pulseaudio seems to be autonomously
<penguin42> jakubo: paman
<BluesKaj> jakubo, if alsamixer isn't working then your pulseaudio won't either , pulseaudio get's it's signals from alsa afaik
<jakubo> how does pulseaudio store its output settings?
<jakubo> besides, its alsamixer thats not working not alsa itself
<BluesKaj> jakubo, install pavucontrol , that will hold your settings, but alsamixer has to be working
<BluesKaj> type alsmixer in the terminal , make sure there's no M in the boxes at the bottom of the ctrls
<jakubo> i tried with pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> pulse audio is just another layer soundserver , it needs alsa to work
<penguin42> one more turtle on the pile
<dupondje> What would be the best place to report a bug in Intel Wireless driver ?
<jakubo> i asked for it before... ill recapulate
<jakubo> sound is there put very quiet although all pulseaudio bars ar up to 120%, alsamixer saays there is no mixer device, it seems that my chip CM-6501 is seen as USB and maybe has some oss mixer which is obviously deprecated, at least the alsa site says so. sound has been working quite well until i changed the output to analog stereo and then back to analog speakers. any idea?
<jakubo> i just want to get back to where it was, ... for now, i tried to purge pulseaudio and pulseaudio utils, nothing changed after reinstall
<jakubo> and pulseaudio hangs sometimes, but thats a different story
<BluesKaj> jakubo, install alsa-utils
<jakubo> please DO read my posts
<jakubo> im sry, my fault
<jakubo> it is installed
<BluesKaj> no need to purge , the utils gets taken out with pulseaudio
<jakubo> but not the configurations obviously
<BluesKaj> then, sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base , them alsa-utils ...your audio driver conf files have stripped with the purge
<BluesKaj> err  them=then
<jakubo> treid that the last time aswell
<jakubo> my driver conf files did "what"?
<jakubo> usually pulse audio is treated as a card in alsamixer on its own isnt it?
<babilen> Hi all. Would oneiric be the suite that new packages should be based on? Which mirror contains oneiric if that is the case?
<bjsnider> jakubo, the userland config files are in hidden directories in your home directory, such as ~/.pulse
<jakubo> ok thx
<dupondje> Nobody around with a "Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6230" ?
<bjsnider> the guest account doesn't use those files so you might try logging in as guest and testing sound
<babilen> Is oneiric available on the mirrors?
<bjsnider> if sound works as expected in the guest account it's a userland problem
<jakubo> ok ill try
<jakubo> is anyone else not able to logout properly?
<bjsnider> does _anything_ work on that system
<bjsnider> does the frigging mouse pointer still work
<jakubo> actually yet, everything else
<jakubo> i got the logout problem on my laptop too
<jakubo> i guess thats something with light dm
<jakubo> its rather quiet on the guest account too
<bjsnider> well then it's probbaly an oeniric bug
<bjsnider> unless it's bad hardware
<bjsnider> but you can test that with an older livecd
<bjsnider> oneiric _is_ alpha software at this point
<jakubo> you think its bad hardware if i triggered itvis pulseaudio configs instantly?
<bjsnider> you don't have any right to demand stability
<jakubo> i didnt i just ask for advice how to set things back
<bjsnider> well, the easiest way is to clean install natty
<bjsnider> you can get that done in 15 minutes
<jakubo> not if you are having a software raid set up
<jakubo> but i would be too lazy even if i didnt
<bjsnider> copy your home directory to an external backup source like a hdd
<bjsnider> or you could report a bug and wait for a fix to be released
<jakubo> there are bug reports on the net... there have been for years actually...
<jakubo> at least for the alsa driver
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, is there command to dircect dd to use mulitple cpu cores while copying to iso ..one core is at 20% and the other at 95% while copying and the reslts were fine on one disc but total pixellation on another
<BluesKaj> correction on=from
<penguin42> what was the dd command you used/
<penguin42> they really shouldn't use much CPU
<yofel> you want to increase the blocksize, uses more memory but less CPU
<BluesKaj> I just used  bs=1024, means byte size I think
<yofel> block size, 1024 would be 1KB, if you're copying an iso $((1024*1024)) == 1MB would be faster
<yofel> default is 512 bytes which takes ages for that amount of data
<bjsnider> would the seek/write cycle of the drive be the biggest choke point in dd?
<bjsnider> i mean is the cpu time iowait?
<BluesKaj> ok , so , M  =1024*1024
<bjsnider> if your cpu is up at 90% is most of it iowait?
<BluesKaj> one core is ar 95% , the other is only at 20% ..wouldn't sharing the load be more efficient
<BluesKaj> iowait?
<bjsnider> yeah, input/output wait
<bjsnider> means the cpu is waiting for hardware to give it info it has requested
<BluesKaj> yofel what's blocksize command ..I have the man page open but... count=BLOCKS , .what size ? ..speed isn't necessary just accuracy
<penguin42> if it's showing a core at a % it's not normally iowait
 * penguin42 would use bs= at least 2048 on an iso to a drive; CDs basic sectors are 2k (for data)
<yofel> BluesKaj: no, bs= is blocksize, you don't need count= if you're dd-ing a fiel
<yofel> *file
<BluesKaj> ok, yofel thanks , looks like the disc is problematic ...not dd
<BluesKaj> odd tho , when I play the disk , it works fine , but when I try to dd or cp , it's totally pixellated and unwatchable
<BluesKaj> the first disc in this set dd 'd  fine to an iso , the 2nd plays ok , but seems uncopyable
<BluesKaj> anyway k9copy worked , copied the 2nd disc to an iso without a hitch
<bjsnider> you shouldn't need any extra software to copy a disc to an iso, just right-click and select copy disc
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Is it just data or is it video/audio ?
<BluesKaj> video/audio
<penguin42> DVD?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, the playback on vlc was totally corrupt on the 2nd disc iso with dd and cp , the first disc dd to iso, plays fine ...go figure
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yeah dvd
<bjsnider> maybe the disc was still encrypted. maybe libdvdcss2 couldn't grab the key
<penguin42> BluesKaj: None-data discs are a bit special; their sectors are actually different sizes for the audio and video data; I've never tried dding one directly
<BluesKaj> this pc is our media server , so i'm copying  our fav dvds to the hdd,
<BluesKaj> penguin42, well, this packaged set , Cream at the Royal Albert, the first one dd > iso and plays fine on vlc , dd-ing the 2nd iso wasn't playable ...rather odd, no ?
<penguin42> indeed
 * penguin42 prefers Clapton when he was playing alone
<BluesKaj> k9copy seemed to do the trick on the 2nd , anyeay
<BluesKaj> anyway
<BluesKaj> penguin42, well for my generation , the Cream reunion was historical
<dupondje> Bugs bugs bugs :(
<dupondje> :p
<dupondje> my new laptop got to many exotic hardware it seems :p
<dupondje> cdbs: You also have an XPS 15 I sse ?
<Pici> Well, I upgraded to Oneiric.
<dupondje> Damn
<dupondje> gotto love Intel Wireless team :)
<dupondje> Bugreported, and 2 hours later a good response :)
<dsdale> Hey folks, I think there might be an issue in numpy's distutils that needs to be patched for 11.10. In /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/numpy/distutils/system_info.py, the default_x11_{lib,include}_dirs are pointing to nonexistent directories, and should be changed to
<dsdale>    default_x11_lib_dirs = libpaths(['/usr/lib/X11', '/usr/lib'], platform_bits)
<dsdale>     default_x11_include_dirs = ['/usr/include/X11', '/usr/include']
<micahg> dsdale: that doesn't sound right, considering multiarch
<dsdale> well, /usr/X11/lib and /usr/X11/include don't exist
<micahg> dsdale: oh, that's definitely wrong :)
<micahg> dsdale: can you file a bug for this?
<dsdale> sure. Could you please provide a link?
<micahg> dsdale: ubuntu-bug python-numpy
<dsdale> Sorry, that doesn't mean anything to me
<micahg> dsdale: you can just run it on the command line
<dsdale> ah
<micahg> it'll open up launchpad with some information about the package
<dsdale> thanks
<dsdale> Traceback (most recent call last):
<dsdale>   File "/usr/share/apport/apport-kde", line 36, in <module>
<dsdale>     apport.fatal('Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress?  Error: %s', str(e))
<dsdale> NameError: name 'apport' is not defined
<micahg> ugh, I guess apport is broken as well
<micahg> yofel: any ideas ^^
<yofel> dsdale: works for me, does 'apport-cli python-numpy' in konsole fail too?
<dsdale> no
<yofel> uh, now that's fun, from the trace it seems that an import error happens, but before apport is loaded, then the error message tries to use the not-imported apport and that call crashes too
<alex_mayorga> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<alex_mayorga> Does anyone know if this is implemented already? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/27614
<alex_mayorga> how do I restore the "Ubuntu classic" option?
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-09
<MCR> Hi. I am having troubles getting fglrx set-up on Quantal. Neither the patched version in the repositories nor the new fglrx 12.6/8.980 from the AMD homepage does want to work.
<MCR> Anyone actually running latest Quantal with the proprietary AMD driver here ?
<MCR> Or no possibility for now and just gallium graphics possible ?
<MCR> Hi astraljava :)
<astraljava> o/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<genii-around> Did anyone besides me running Kubuntu have updates today or yesterday that want to remove most of the kde subsystem?
<genii-around> Hm
 * BluesKaj checks
<IdleOne> genii-around: kde-workspace-bin kubuntu-desktop are going to be removed for me
<genii-around> IdleOne: I let it run, then re-installed kubuntu-desktop but now it's groaning about other stuff, etc
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-10
<johnjohn1011> is ubuntu really losing compiz?  what's it going to be replaced with?
<jbicha> johnjohn1011: no
<johnjohn1011>  ok, I thought it was. must have been a bad article i read a while back.
<Daekdroom> Could be a bad memory (probably both)
<johnjohn1011> so it looks like everyone is dropping comiz. is unity going to survive?
<johnjohn1011> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/rip-compiz/3402
<jbicha> unity's far from dead...
<johnjohn1011> i used my brother's gnome 2 and it was awful.
<Daekdroom> I think it's fairly plausible that Compiz is going to exist as long as Unity needs it.
<johnjohn1011> looks like to me compiz made some huge strides lately.  much more stable.
<Daekdroom> Skimming over the article tells me that whoever wrote it holds a strong grudge against Unity, and therefore disregard it as a reason for compiz to continue.
<johnjohn1011> I think unity is much better than gnome 2
<johnjohn1011> not sure why all the hatred
<johnjohn1011> do you guys think it would be possible to bring back the snow plugin?
<Daekdroom> Was there any change in design lately that did not bring hatred?
<Daekdroom> Windows 7 excluded, but it wasn't a huge overhaul.
<Daekdroom> Since KDE4, everything's had poor reception.
<dax> Basically all that article says is that other distros are dropping compiz. Well of course they are, they use upstream GNOME 3, which doesn't use Compiz.
<Daekdroom> Also, compiz dropped KDE compatibility.
<johnjohn1011> so it's a marriage made in heaven!!
<dax> Not much of a loss, kwin's pretty awesome.
<johnjohn1011> i really didn't expect to see how old and outdated gnome 2 was after being away from it for six months
<dax> "And the rumors were abounding that Unity was migrating to Mutter" => 1) no they weren't 2) even if they were, that's ridiculous. Unity used to use mutter and switched away from it, for rather good reasons.
<johnjohn1011> not that I would switch but are there any other distros running unity at all?
<dax> none that I know of
<iceroot> any known bugs at the moment about "network manager not working anymore" and "not possible to detect the correct resolution? cant find anything on LP but on my pc about that issues...
 * jokerdino pokes the room.
<mwozniak00> Hi, i have litle problem
<jokerdino> hi
<jokerdino> what's up?
<mwozniak00> when i wana upgrade unity-lens-applications unity-lens-files unity-lens-music
<MrChrisDruif> jokerdino; ceiling
<jokerdino> MrChrisDruif: ...
<mwozniak00> the apt-get wana remove unity and ubuntu-desktop
<jokerdino> it's a cliche man :/
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<jokerdino> mwozniak00: 12.10?
<mwozniak00> it's ok or something wrong ?
<mwozniak00> jokerdino: yee it's 12.10
<jokerdino> ok, do you have a forum link or something?
<mwozniak00> so wrtite this problem on ubuntu forum
<mwozniak00> ?
<jokerdino> nah. i was asking if you do.
<jokerdino> no big deal
<jokerdino> what is your current lens version?
<mwozniak00> no now i only ask of this on irc
<mwozniak00> now i have unity-lens-applications 5.12.0-0ubuntu1
<jokerdino> same here.
<jokerdino> i haven't seen a later version
<mwozniak00> http://wklej.se/f276
<jokerdino> i see
<mwozniak00> so when i wana upgrade system the linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic unity-lens-applications unity-lens-files unity-lens-music is stoped, but if i wana manualy upgrade few package of it the system wana remove unity
<mwozniak00> http://wklej.se/6e77
<mwozniak00> sorry fr the polish language on console ;)
<jokerdino> i don't mind :0
<MCR> mwozniak00: solution for the problem is to wait with the unity* upgrades
<jokerdino> that's probably why it is sitting outside i guess.
<mwozniak00> that is, I is not nothing more than wait
<jokerdino> mwozniak00: wait until the packages finish building, etc
<mwozniak00> so i know whay when i have http://www.wrzucaj.com/495510 and put partial upgrade that software upgrader close...
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jokerdino> anyone have link to bug report for indicator-sound being white?
<clanlaw> Hi, is there a schedule for when Unity will be working with non-3d graphics h/w? I am keen to test it.
<boshco> hello
<boshco> i have a trouble with my graphic card nvidia 6200 PCI  on ubuntu 10.10
<boshco> who can help me?
<Daekdroom> boshco, 10.10 support is available at #ubuntu
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Daekdroom> Actually, it's reached its End of Life, which means you won't get help for it at #ubuntu either.
<boshco> but #ubuntu is off
<Daekdroom> It's not.
<boshco> Ok hx
<boshco> thx
<LLStarks> what's the proper way to build wine in ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10?
<IdleOne> LLStarks: you don't need to build it. install with apt-get or use the software centre
<IdleOne> also please don't crosspost
<LLStarks> IdleOne, that's very rude
<LLStarks> i'm asking to BUILD
<LLStarks> and it's currently impossible without trickery that i can't remember
<IdleOne> What exactly did I say that you found rude?
<LLStarks> i ask to build, you say lol install it
<micahg> LLStarks: a 32 bit chroot should work fine
<IdleOne>      I didn't say lol
<IdleOne> maybe you read it that way, and had you been a little more clear on what you were wanting to do I may have been able to answer you properly.
<LLStarks> micahg, what if i want both 32-bit and 64-bit
<micahg> LLStarks: to build? I would suggest chroots for both
<LLStarks> i just want to patch the shipped version
<LLStarks> a single line of code
<micahg> LLStarks: is there a bug we should be fixing instead?
<LLStarks> it's a wine bug
<LLStarks> but i can't patch it
<micahg> but you said you have a one line patch...
<LLStarks> not one line
<LLStarks> i was exaggerating
<LLStarks> but it's small
<LLStarks> and i'm trying to test the patch
<LLStarks> no way to do it
<LLStarks> because multilib is still broken
<micahg> ah, ok, yeah, chroots would be a good way to build that (we build the i386 parts on i386 and the amd64 parts on amd64 now)
<micahg> or pbuilder or sbuild or your other favorite chroot manipulator should work fine
<LLStarks> well, the patch i'm looking at solves wine-wide fps issues
<LLStarks> but it hasn't landed upstream
<LLStarks> i have to use 1.3.37 or a patched upstream to get around it
<micahg> hrm?  we have 1.4 in both 12.04 and 12.10
<LLStarks> both are bugged
<micahg> but 1.3.x has a fix, doesn't sound right
<micahg> it was a regression in the release version?
<LLStarks> http://source.winehq.org/git/wine.git/commit/bd97589dbac60d1ed78ed1e49cf6ce6cee8c40b7
<LLStarks> regression
<micahg> ok, well, have fun :)
<LLStarks> 1.3.37 was last unaffected
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-11
<utu-san> Looks like dpkg is broken?  mukltiarch support for i386 is disabled but it keeps querrying i386 packages.  Is there any other config file?
<utu-san> multiarch*
<utu-san> it's ignoring the "/etc/dpkg/dpkg.d/multiarch", or it's looking somewhere else? anyone knows why?
<utu-san> !multiarch
<hobgoblin> anyone having problems with no images in liferea - xubuntu
<BluesKaj> 'morning all
<jokerdino> good day
<MechanisM> hi! I'm having problems http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086461/
<MechanisM> how to solve this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086461/
<MechanisM> more info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086468/
<genii-around> MechanisM: Did you try yet sudo apt-get -f install    ...to make it continue on where possible?
<MechanisM> yes
<genii-around> MechanisM: You can try manual install of those specific ones from the cache ( need to know their packagenames there though ) like  sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/<munin-node-deb-name-here>
<MechanisM> yes I understand
<genii-around> The issue seems to be coming from the post-install directive which restarts the things. I know udev has an upstart job yet it looks like the install is trying to do it the old way. I would suggest stop the upstart jobs( with sudo stop jobname ) and see if there is sysvinit script for same jobs in /etc/init.d  and then manually start those instead with sudo /etc/init.d/<jobname here>  (eg: there might be  /etc/init/udev.conf which is the upstart
<genii-around>  job but then maybe also /etc/init.d/udev  which is the old sysvinit job )
<genii-around> MechanisM: Then after stopping the upstart jobs and starting the old sysvinit jobs, to run sudo apt-get -f install   once more
<MechanisM> <genii-around> thanks
<genii-around> MechanisM: Please let us know if this works :)
<marco> update-manager in my vm with 12.10 is broken: http://pastebin.com/vG5jJew0. How can I fix it?
<trism> marco: bug 1023536 , not workaround yet but I'll take a look (seeing it here too)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1023536 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with ImportError in __main__: No module named UpdateManager.UpdateManager" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023536
<trism> marco: I see the issue, UpdateManager python code is in the python3 path, but /usr/bin/update-manager is still using #! /usr/bin/python
<trism> marco: it runs changing it to /usr/bin/python3 but that may break other things, probably best to stick to apt-get on the command line until this is fixed
<marco> trism: is "sudo apt-get update" enough to replace it temporarily?
<trism> marco: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; being careful with the last command to make sure it doesn't try to remove a bunch of packages
<marco> trism: Thanks!
<marco> trism: great news: "apt-get upgrade" updated update-manager. Problem fixed here
<trism> marco: I see, thanks for the heads up, seems this was quickly fixed in bug 1023474
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1023474 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "dh_python3 mangles shebangs to use Python" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023474
<IdleOne> So, update-manager core went and broke something.
 * IdleOne is now on Windows 7 :(
<genii-around> IdleOne: Can't boot to single user?
<IdleOne> nope, I'm unable to boot to my plasma desktop, goes to default. I get the login manager but then boots to a black screen.
<IdleOne> when I try to boot to failsafe it loops back to the login manager
<IdleOne> there was something about Line 8 in /update-manager-core/check-release-upgrade/ <--- not sure about the file name there. When I tried commenting out that line and rebooted the error went away but still a black screen on boot.
<IdleOne> black screen after login that is
<FernandoMiguel> IdleOne: how about guest session ?
<IdleOne> FernandoMiguel, I didn't try.
<FernandoMiguel> if it works, your session got corrupt
<FernandoMiguel> clean the session/plasma settings
<FernandoMiguel> should work
<IdleOne> getting ready for dinner now. I'll have to try that after. How do I clean those settings?
<IdleOne> I believe I saw an error  about not being able to boot plasma-desktop but it went away too quick
<IdleOne> maybe I clicked ok too quick.
<IdleOne> there was someone earlier today who reported a similar error as I saw with his VM
<IdleOne> in here*
<FernandoMiguel> IdleOne: not sure on KDE
<FernandoMiguel> on gnome usually compiz and unity stuff in .local
<IdleOne> ok, I'll see if I can find it.
<IdleOne> dinner time. ping me if you think/figure more out :)
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-12
<ImaNerdyBoy> Hi everyone,
<IdleOne> hello
<ImaNerdyBoy> Do people talk much in here anymore?
<Daekdroom> From time to time.
<imnichol> Anyone gotten an error when trying to use the "File -> Restore Missing Files..." option in nautilus?
<imnichol> Specifically "another backup operation is already running"
<nyuszika7h> Hi, any idea why am I getting the error "no such partition: <some random UUID>" when trying to boot into my USB stick with Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal live DVD on it? At the grub rescue prompt, ls says the USB stick has an MS-DOS partition table (NTFS); could that be the problem? After setting prefix and root, the `linux' command says "unknown filesystem". How could I get this thing working? I'm using
<nyuszika7h> unetbootin.
<nyuszika7h> The current operating system on my laptop is Windows 8 Release Preview.
<nyuszika7h> I'm running out of battery soon. :( I'll check back for answers at home if I don't receive one until then.
<nyuszika7h> I probably should format the partition on my USB stick to EXT*, yes? I have no idea how to do that on Windows though.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<nyuszika7h> Hi
<nyuszika7h> I wish someone answered my question :(
<nyuszika7h> Hmm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811397 says it should be FAT32
<BluesKaj> nyuszika7h, yes I read that in the url post , windows doesn't recognize linux file systems , fat 32 will work when burning the image in windows
<nyuszika7h> I'll try that when I'm at home.
<BluesKaj> nyuszika7h, just burn the image to a cd , a lot less troublesome
<nyuszika7h> BluesKaj: 12.10 ISO is oversized, so it won't fit in 703MB and I'm having trouble finding an empty DVD
<BluesKaj> nyuszika7h, have you considered upgrading to 12.10 by the internet , sudo do-release-upgrade -d , just make sure you disable any ppas first
<nyuszika7h> BluesKaj, you mean install 12.04 first?
<BluesKaj> nyuszika7h, oh I assumed you were on 12.04 already
<MrChrisDruif> BluesKaj; I believe the updater always disables ppa's to prefent errorsupgrading
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<astraljava> MrChrisDruif: I was just going to say that, too.
<MrChrisDruif> astraljava; Yeah, but I made spelling mistakes and didn't use all spaces to be quicker than you =)
<astraljava> Haha!
<MrChrisDruif> nyuszika7h; which version are you running atm?
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, I always make sure about the ppas
<astraljava> You win some you lose some.
<nyuszika7h> MrChrisDuif, Windows 8 Release Preview :P
<nyuszika7h> I do have a 12.04 liveCD handy though
<BluesKaj> I've never trid it but won't a 703mb image fit on a cd with overburn enabled ?
<BluesKaj> tried
<nyuszika7h> 12.10 is over 703MB
<BluesKaj> how much is it
<nyuszika7h> "Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 703MiB CD. However, you may still test it using a DVD, a USB drive, or a virtual machine."
<nyuszika7h> ~~ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> usb drive installs are a pita , they have more problems than enough , and until the procedures are properly standardized so that they work on most hardware it shouldn't be encouraged IMO, mainly becqause ppl trying to install from usb come back to support channels for help.
<astraljava> Hmm? I've never had a problem with them. I suppose I've just been lucky with the hardware.
<BluesKaj> astraljava, yup, or you know what you're doing
<astraljava> Heheh. Well that'd be the first.
<BluesKaj> well, it's a problem with new linux users trying install from a usb, the procedure is unclear and confusing.
<BluesKaj> if you guys can recommend a tutorial for windows users trying to switch or try ubuntu via a usb install I wish someone would post it so i can bookmark it
<chris|> quick question, does the current daily of 12.10 already come with efilinux boot loader?
<BluesKaj> chris|, you can install it from the repos
<BluesKaj> chris|,  but why would you?
<chris|> BluesKaj, just general interest
<IdleOne> I see update-manager-core got another update to it in the last 12 hours. I am still unable to load plasma desktop, forces me to use default but after login all I get is a black screen. When I try to use failsafe it loops back to login manager. Any clues?
<IdleOne> FernandoMiguel suggested that perhaps my session got corrupted somehow which I believe is probably correct, but I have no idea how to fix it now.
<IdleOne> Morning genii-around :)
<genii-around> Morning, IdleOne!
<IdleOne> I'm still on Windows here and I think it is slowly eating my brain
<genii-around> IdleOne: Ouch :-(
<IdleOne> update-manager-core got an update so I think that line 8 error has been fixed.
<IdleOne> I'm still getting a black screen after login.
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, no TTY prompt , or have you tried
<genii-around> I'm currently struggling with this kernel error related to ums-realtek module... and then it got me sidetracked reporting b ugs with the ubuntu manpages for usb_quirk, etc etc
<IdleOne> I can get to TTY
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, what about reinstalling your desktop ?
<IdleOne> hmm, I haven't tried that
<IdleOne> I'll try
<genii-around> IdleOne: Did you try to make a new user and see if that one can login to it's desktop?
<IdleOne> genii-around, I didn't try that either
<micahg> IdleOne: how about the guest account?
<IdleOne> micahg, I have guest account disabled
<IdleOne> don't know how to enable it from CLI
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, http://hashprompt.blogspot.ca/2012/06/enable-or-disable-guest-account-logon.html
<IdleOne> thank you :)
<BluesKaj> let's hope it works for you
<IdleOne> I'm on kubuntu so assuming that the path would be /etc/kdm/kdm.conf ?
<BluesKaj> or at the tty use nano
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, let me check that
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, the path is /etc/init/kdm.conf
<IdleOne> thanks
<IdleOne> That how to says to first do allow-guest=false and then to remove it so that it gets enabled. Wouldn't it be allow-guest=true without needing to do two reboots?
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, yeah , i found that strange too .. linux works in mysterious ways sometimes
<repozitor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088147/
<BluesKaj> repozitor, I assume you formatted /dev/sda3 to ext fs ?
<IdleOne> that is windows you are dd'ing?
<BluesKaj> err ntfs rather :)
<IdleOne> BluesKaj, wouldn't he have to format it NTFS...yeah.
<IdleOne> which would also make this a ##windows question
<IdleOne> even though you are using an Ubuntu live CD, still a windows issue.
<BluesKaj> trouble is with windows it likes to be on sda1 , I had trouble with that before , until I installed it on /dev/sda1
<BluesKaj> gotta go ...BBL
<IdleOne> Alright, gonna give this another shot. With any luck I'll break it even more and have to do a clean install.
<repozitor> BluesKaj:my .hdd is image from NTFS disk
<repozitor> now i can't restore it
<repozitor> and i can't mount it
<IdleOne> repozitor, /dev/sda3 is NTFS or ext4 ?
<repozitor> IdleOne:NTFS
<repozitor> it has windows 2000
<IdleOne> repozitor, sorry, not sure how to help you with this but I think ##windows would be the best place to ask.
<repozitor> but i think this is related to dd
<repozitor> i mean linux :D
<IdleOne> reinstalling kubuntu-desktop appears to have fixed the issue. Thanks for the help and suggestions genii-around BluesKaj and micahg
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, ok , good to hear
<johnjohn101> see that unity 6.0 landed.  tons of probs with partial upgrade but fix through synaptic.  how do I turn off video lens to amazon?
<BluesKaj> ...BBL
<NewAmercnClassic> hello
<NewAmercnClassic> does the current 12.10 alpha build i tried a few days ago and it wouldnt enter setup after the keyboard and circle human logo
<NewAmercnClassic> hello?
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-13
<Daekdroom> Am I the only one having constant nautilus crashes?
<MCR1> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of python3:
<MCR1> python3 depends on python3-minimal (= 3.2.3-2ubuntu1); however:
<MCR1> Version of python3-minimal on system is 3.2.3-3ubuntu1.
<sam-c> python 3.3 crashs
<ikonia> it's a beta platform
<ikonia> it's constantly being developed/changing
<sam-c> so down grade to 3.2?
<sam-c> ok i go to 12.04 bye for now
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<MCR1> Noone affected by bug 1024336 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024336 in python3-defaults (Ubuntu) "package python3 3.2.3-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024336
<FernandoMiguel>  python3 depends on python3-minimal (= 3.2.3-2ubuntu1); however:
<FernandoMiguel> meh
<trism> FernandoMiguel: workaround in comment #31 of bug 1024016 (seems the fix isn't working for everybody)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024016 in python3-defaults (Ubuntu) "package python3 3.2.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 4" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024016
<FernandoMiguel> thanks trism
<FernandoMiguel> trism: it worked. thanks
<trism> FernandoMiguel: excellent
<smallfoot-> why doesn't ubuntu have cool wayland?
<smallfoot-> the wayland in ubuntu sucks
<genii-around> Isn't just having wayland cool?
<smallfoot-> yeah it is :D
<smallfoot-> but only the terminal works
<smallfoot-> and it only works inside X
<trism> smallfoot-: I imagine it will be better once bug 954352 is finished
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 954352 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Enable wayland backend" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954352
<smallfoot-> ya when they fix that?
<trism> smallfoot-: soon? I have no idea, I am kind of surprised it isn't in already
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> cuz soon they close so no accept new stuff
<smallfoot-> when it comes new alpha and beta maybe
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-14
<MakMam> just installed 12:10 , but want to get rid of unity and install compiz any ideas
<IdleOne> unity runs on compiz
<IdleOne> install compizconfig-settings-manager
<MakMam> I know , I guess you know what I am trying to say. Dont want that sidebar and stuff Unity 2D does
<MakMam> yes I installed ccsm
<trism> MakMam: install gnome-panel
<IdleOne> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MakMam> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<MakMam> <ubottu> thanks
<MakMam> I have seen people doing crazy things with Compiz + Ubuntu , can I post some youtube links here just to give an idea. I need help in accomplishing that
<IdleOne> you might want to try #compiz
<IdleOne> They can probably be of more help
<MakMam> Awesome <IdleOne>
<MakMam> thanks
<IdleOne> sure
<avis> please have me unbanned from ubuntu-hardened i am banned.  i am the owner of ubuntu.
<avis> i do selinux through email only.
<Onlyodin> Hi, I'm trying to run update-manager -d on a 12.04 virtual machine, but I'm getting some gtk errors and a Seg Fault. Any suggestions?
<jayan> ubuntu 12.10 open with network disable how to fix it ?
<Onlyodin> jayan, open system settings, network, click on options for your network adapter and check that 'connect automatically' is enabled/ticked?
<jayan> ok
<jayan> Onlyodin: thank you it is not ticked , i ticked it and saved now i have to reboot  na
<jayan> thank you all
<Onlyodin> uh, you're welcome?
<Onlyodin> no matter.
<Onlyodin> It seems there is a file missing from quantal.tar.gz in the upgrade - failed to open file /tmp/<blah>/DistUpgrade.ui
<jakubo> hi, could it be there is a typo in the python3 package?
<jakubo> it depends on python3-minimal of the verion =3.2.3-2 (or something like this) which prevents me from upgrading as the verion of python3-minimal is already 3.2.3-4
<jakubo> i guess, looking at all the other dependencies, that it should be ">=" instead of "=" (bu not sure)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<edgy> I couldn't use apt-get anymore, I am getting python errors, is it only me?
<edgy> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of python3:
<edgy>  python3 depends on python3-minimal (= 3.2.3-2); however:
<edgy>   Version of python3-minimal on system is 3.2.3-4.
<ikonia> looks like a dependency is wrong
<ikonia> not been updated yet
<edgy> ikonia: this since around 4 days ago
<edgy> so I suspected something wrong from my side
<jakubo> still have the same issue
<jakubo> so its not only you
<edgy> jakubo: that's good to hear. I couldn't even apt-get remove a package, is this normal too?
<Onlyodin> is there another way to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, other than update-manager -d?
<jakubo> havent tried, but i have das such a thing before...
<edgy> ok, thanks
<edgy> I will give another 4 days, if not solved I will visit again ;)
<ikonia> visiting this channel won't change anything
<penguin42> the flapping of a butterflies wing....
 * BluesKaj turns the A/C and the fans on ...wonder if that will any difference in the weather in china ? :)
<Onlyodin> depends which "scientist" you listen to
<BluesKaj> sounds more like philosophy than science
<BluesKaj> anyway , no python errors here so far ...knocks on wood
<Onlyodin> I was thinking more along the lines of running your fans + A/C would require more electricity generation, which probably means more "carbon emissions", which, depending on the scientist, may result in varied global warming/ice age theories.
<BluesKaj> no carbon emmissions from my grid , our area is on nuclear
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Well, theory says you're using some of the grid contributions from the nuclear so somewhere something else will have to put some in.
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yeah , no need to remind me of the obvious
<penguin42> well yeh
<jakubo> anything new on the python matter?
<Onlyodin> Are you expecting someone here to know?
<BluesKaj> wow, what's with the rudeness lately, seems to be catching
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj:  its an epidemic
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj:  blame shifting weather patterns and non-optimal universal alignment.  xD
<BluesKaj> TheLordOfTime, I'm not used to this constant heat in my mostly northern climate ,and I don't think it's butterfy wings
<BluesKaj> :)
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<Onlyodin> Well that's just silly.
<Onlyodin> I just realised the Installer prompts you to type in your location (timezone) before it asks you what keyboard map you'd like to use.
<penguin42> doesn't the timezone come from clicking on a map?
<ikonia> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB
<penguin42> that bot could do with doing QQ
<ikonia> penguin42: yes, I'm sorting that
<bazhang> !info gimp quantal
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB
<ikonia> the bot should default in +1 though
<MCR1> astraljava: Hi. I've fixed a small bug in the package font-manager, created a branch and a merge proposal and linked the bug report to the branch. Is there anything else I should do ?
<MCR1> bug 961034 btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 961034 in font-manager (Ubuntu) "wrong wording when importing fonts" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961034
<newb2> grub-md5-crypt is missing on quantal? I'm unable to find the utility
<IdleOne> !find grub-md5-crypt
<ubottu> File grub-md5-crypt found in grub
<penguin42> anyone having chromium crashes last few days?
 * MrChrisDruif no comment (currently running Fedora 17)
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-15
<Debolaz> When trying to log in with Unity, I get Unity 2D. I know Ubuntu 12.04 works fine wrt this, so how can I check what the problem is in 12.10?
<Daekdroom> Debolaz, running '/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p' in a terminal should tell you if there's something wrong with X.org/OpenGL.
<Daekdroom> Otherwise, it might be crashing for some other reason.
<Debolaz> Hmm: "Not software rendered: no"
 * Debolaz tries reinstalling the virtualbox guest additions.
<Debolaz> Ah, there is the culprit.
<Debolaz> Hrmm…. Seems ubuntu 12.10 can't run accelerated under virtualbox yet. :(
<Daekdroom> I believe that llvmpipe will eventually allow Unity to run under software rendering (albeit not optimally in some cases)
<Amaranth> Debolaz: vmware's acceleration all all open source software included in the upstream kernel, mesa, etc so it'd work
<Amaranth> Dunno why virtualbox hasn't done the same
<Debolaz> Sometimes, its tempting to go back to vmware. :/
<sam-c> hello
<sam-c> python 3 crashs for a few days now?!
<lee98632> any one in here?
<ActionParsnip> I am :)
<penguin42> curious, my Firefox startup page is at http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/14.0.1/whatsnew/?oldversion=14.0  and getting a 404
<jakubo> hi, is there anything new on the python3 matter?
<albert23> jakubo: it should be fixed, but you may need to manually install the new python3 package. see bug 1024016 comment 30
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024016 in python3-defaults (Ubuntu) "package python3 3.2.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 4" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024016
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<jakubo> ok thx
<jakubo> "This isn't a package bug, but a configuration problem"... is this some kind of joke?
<abra> Hi guys! Has anyone encountered this problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093177/
<edgy> hi
<Tophan> edgy: nobody likes you.
<edgy> how can I install a package in qunatal today?
<edgy> apt-get won't work because there is a python error
<edgy> are you all disabled like me or is there a workaround
<Daekdroom> bug #1024016
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024016 in python3-defaults (Ubuntu) "package python3 3.2.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 4" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024016
<Daekdroom> Try comment #31
<Daekdroom> It worked for me
<edgy> Daekdroom: why no one told me about this before!!!!!!! YOU saved my day. thanks
<edgy> Daekdroom: now you should sit here all day long answering this question to others till ubuntu people figure out how to solve it with apt-get instead of dpkg ;)
<edgy> Daekdroom: but next time tell them to try comment #30 instead. first things first ;)
<Daekdroom> I didn't even notice there were two different comments on the same thing.
<edgy> hi again
<edgy> I installed chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra but still cannot play mp3 <audio> files in chromium, any hint?
<MrChrisDruif> What is the current version of Chromium in Ubuntu <just curious>
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-08
<sebsebseb> hi
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<goaulds> RIP altavista.com
<goaulds>  Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168g-3.fw
<SuperLag> Nice. I do an upgrade this morning, and now X won't start... I'm stuck in a loop of the system trying to start X. However, when I send Ctrl-Alt-F* to the VM, to try to boot into console and look at logs, it keeps trying to start X
<SonikkuAmerica> SuperLag: Boot from your Live image, chroot in, smash your .Xauthority and try it again.
<SuperLag> SonikkuAmerica: refresh my memory... is that in ~?
<SuperLag> the .Xauthority file, that is
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah (your home folder)
<SuperLag> got it.
<SonikkuAmerica> SuperLag: You can also mount your drive in a fileman and smash it there and reboot without your live image.
<SuperLag> SonikkuAmerica: How do you do that? (since it's a VM, whose drive is a .vmdk file)
<SonikkuAmerica> SuperLag: VBox, VMware or QEMU?
<SuperLag> SonikkuAmerica: VMware Workstation 9
<SonikkuAmerica> I dunno how to work VMware, but find a way to mount your ISO file or written media and boot from it (VMware should have those options).
<SuperLag> SonikkuAmerica: I'm familiar with how to boot from the live/install media... as that's how I installed in the first place. It was the mounting the drive in fileman that I'm not sure about.
<SonikkuAmerica> SuperLag: You should be able to do that from your Live session. In Unity, open Nautilus and look on that left pane for your drive (XX.X GB Filesystem). Then go to /home/$USERNAME/ on that drive.
<SuperLag> Yeah, so no matter what, looks like I still have to boot from the live media.
<SuperLag> No problem.
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah.
<SuperLag> I just thought you were saying there is a way to do it from the host system
<SuperLag> (without needing to boot live media)
<SonikkuAmerica> SuperLag: There is, but you seem to indicate no matter what it always tries to start X
<SuperLag> yeah
<SonikkuAmerica> SuperLag: Log into a tty (Ctrl+Alt+F[1-7]), then [ rm -rf ~/.Xauthority ] and reboot
<SonikkuAmerica> SuperLag: You may be able to do it in recovery mode too
<SonikkuAmerica> SuperLag: Drop to a root shell from recovery, and run [ rm -rf /home/$USERNAME/.Xauthority ] and reboot
<SuperLag> SonikkuAmerica: got it. However, it didn't fix the issue.
<SuperLag> same symptoms
<SonikkuAmerica> Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't...
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmm...
<goaulds> just eat some fine ratatoiulle, now its time to code some white lines
<SuperLag> looks like X is segfaulting on libpixman
<SuperLag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5856013
<SuperLag> (if I'm reading that right)
<SuperLag> Am I reading that right?
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-09
<Nothing_Much> I'm having a bit of a hard time trying to get Mir to run because I can't install the xorg-video-abi-13 package for some reason
<Nothing_Much> Anyone?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<FernandoMiguel> any body else stuck in an older kernel?
<FernandoMiguel> I'm on 3.9.0-7, cause the only one that has proper CPU scheduler management
<FernandoMiguel> anyone can point me in the direction of debugging unity ?
<FernandoMiguel> a # or something ?
<FernandoMiguel> doing $ killall -9 unity-panel-service every few minutes, is no longer an option :(
<xjunior> Morning guys. Since yesterday I'm not being able to start X/XMir
<xjunior> it starts to initialize (I even see Mir's big arrow at the top-left corner)
<xjunior> Then crashes. Anybody having this issue?
<ikonia> have you got a bug logged ?
<ikonia> have you traced what packages have been changed ?
<xjunior> ikonia: I saw a bunch of changes in drivers before it started crashing
<xjunior> I upgrade the packages pretty much every day
<ikonia> "changes in drivers..."
<ikonia> what ???
<ikonia> xjunior: 1.) work out what packages changed between working/not working
<xjunior> like intel driver
<ikonia> xjunior: 2.) log bug with detail
<xjunior> ikonia: is there a way to know which packages changed yesterday afternoon?
<ikonia> check the logs - pay attention ?? you're supposed to be testing this...not just watching
<FernandoMiguel> in which release cycle did we start having all these packages in -proposed ?
<FernandoMiguel> I know for sure everything used to go to main
<Pici> 'these packages' ?
<FernandoMiguel> Pici: so many of them
<FernandoMiguel> that repo used to be empty till final release
<Pici> I think they started to put stuff in there that would have more of an impact on system stability started to come out.
<FernandoMiguel> Pici: maybe last cycle?
<Pici> I think it was before that.
<FernandoMiguel> okay
<FernandoMiguel> I can't put my finger on it
<FernandoMiguel> I just enabled it on mine
<FernandoMiguel> lets see if I can even boot after that :p
<xjunior> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1199399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1199399 in Mir "System-Compositor-Testing PPA's Mir/XMir out of sync" [Undecided,New]
<SuperLag> I think it's libpixman.
<SuperLag> that's what is making X segfault here.
<Nothing_Much> Does anybody know why I can't install xorg-video-abi-13?
<ikonia> have you looked at the error ?
<Nothing_Much> It won'd allow me to upgrade the Nouveau/Radeon/Intel driver for Mir
<ikonia> ok, so again "why"
<Nothing_Much> xorg-video-abi-13 doesn't have an installation candidate
<Nothing_Much> But I can't seem to get Mir to work properly without the nouveau driver
<holstein> Nothing_Much: i heard only the open drives work with it
<holstein> drivers*
<holstein> Nothing_Much: MIR literally just came out.. i wouldnt expect much in the way of featuers or support
<Nothing_Much> Well, I was just expecting it to pick the correct driver instead of the VMware one, and I did remove the nvidia driver and the xorg.conf
<holstein> Nothing_Much: right.. i would adjust your expectations.. since its *quite* early days
<ikonia> Nothing_Much: ok - so it doesn't have an installation candidate meaing that package is either a.) not valid in your cache, b.) not valid in the repo
<ikonia> Nothing_Much: so 1.) apt-get update to make sure your cache is current 2.) try again
<ikonia> Nothing_Much: it's possible that the package just doesn't exist at the moment
<Nothing_Much> It looks like it's in 12.10, but not 13.04
<ikonia> ok, so there you go
<Nothing_Much> or 13.10
<ikonia> there you go again then...
<ikonia> you have the answer why there is no candidate available
<Nothing_Much> It's nonexistant, but I read the wiki on how to install pre-built packages on a PC
<Nothing_Much> Oh, there's updates
<Nothing_Much> I'll brb
<Nothing_Much> Oh wow, it installed :D
<genii> My touchpad stopped working after latest updates. The buttons still work, just not the pad. Still works under 13.04
<kanliot> how do i see if MIR is running?
<holstein> ps aux ?
<holstein> i heard there were 2 cursors showing in MIR right now... that might be an indicator
<kanliot> :(
<holstein> ?
<holstein> if you dont want a frowny face, dont use MIR right now.. its quite new
<kanliot> i didn't come here for a lecture
<kanliot> :(
<kanliot> i was wondering if MIR was running in todays Lubuntu build
<kanliot> which seems to be a valid question
<holstein> i dont think mir is planned for lubuntu, corret?
<holstein> kanliot: im not questioning the validity, nor lecuturing.. nor tring to be combative.. im just saying, its new, so expect some "issues" for a while
<kanliot> you assume that my concerns aren't valid
<kanliot> even after i state them plainly
<kanliot> and i actually like you
<sporkeee> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/lubuntu-kubuntu-decide-against-mir-switch
<holstein> kanliot: actually, i dont.. i assure you, im assuming nothing.. and i like you too
<kanliot> seems like we've chatted before in #lubuntu or something
<holstein> ^^ that is what i heard, that lubuntu is not planning to use MIR
<yofel> kanliot: if you have mir running then you'll have an additional mouse icon in the top left corner. (Unlikely as MIR isn't in the archive yet)
<kanliot> yofel i thought the changes to x.org stack got pushed today.  and TYVM for the answer.  I do not see the mouse icon
<yofel> kanliot: you can also check for a 'unity-system-compositor' process, that would be mir
<maslen> Random question: If apt-get build-dep doesn't actually install all of the build dependencies, is that considered a flaw?
<maslen> Assuming that the missing packages are available through apt-get install
<jtaylor> yes
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-10
<maslen> minor bug:  gnome-disk-utility requires gnome-settings-daemon-dev to be installed, but apt-get build-dep does not install it.
<maslen> minor bug: _building_ gnome-disk-utility requires gnome-settings-daemon-dev  and liblzma-dev to be installed, but apt-get build-dep does not install them.
<sporkeee> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sporkeee> squash it. ;)
<maslen> sporkeee: I don't mind reporting it, but I'm very, very new to large-scale app development. Git/svn is as far as I currently go - even my makefiles are weak .
<sporkeee> maslen, There I'm clueless, amongst other areas, I just basically use the releases and help in the IRC if I can.
<bjsnider> maslen, probably the control file has the -dev package as a dependency instead of just a build-dependency, or in addition to
<bjsnider> not quite sure how that happened, if it was just copied from debian
<bjsnider> obviously the development headers are not necessary for anything to run, including palimpsest
<maslen> bjsnider: Huh?
<bjsnider> ubuntu doesn't change the packaging scripts unless absolutely necessary, so if it's wrong here it's wrong in debian too
<maslen> Ah, someone responded - it's not based on the git version, it's based on whichever release ubuntu lets you download.
<maslen> As such, my "bug" is invalid. Oh well.
<maslen> Good thing I didn't file the other two.
<bjsnider> oh, i misread
<bjsnider> you originally meant building the thing requires it
<bjsnider> i don't understand why you're trying to build your own palimpsest
<bjsnider> some new feature you have to have?
<maslen> nah, just playing with clang
<bjsnider> i c
<bjsnider> so what is the error that happens when you try to install those packages?
<maslen> nothing; just that they're not installed with build-dep
<maslen> Sorry, but I need to head to sleep - need to get up in about 5.5 hrs. gnite -
<bjsnider> oh, then it requires them _now_, but the current package doesn't
<bjsnider> they've been added upstream as dependencies
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<minimec> Hi. Some updates from yesterday broke my graphical environment completely (13.10 + Mir PPA). Can you confirm this, and would a 'ppa purge' solve the situation?
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1199696
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1199696 in unity (Ubuntu) "SIGSEGV, unity-panel-service crashes and eats a core" [Undecided,New]
<finicky> good morning vietnaam
 * finicky is watching revenge of the nerds
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<basso> if i download the latest daily build is mir enabled by default?
<minimec> basso: I don0t think so. Right now, you still need a ppa. See here http://www.olli-ries.com/running-mir/
<basso> minimec: thanks mate
<johnjohn101> installed latest updates on vmware machine and cannot reboot. do i need to reload?
<FernandoMiguel> freenode services down?
<genii> Yup.
<FernandoMiguel> damn
<FernandoMiguel> I can't join  a bunch of #s :\
<wilee-nilee> FernandoMiguel, Channels you normally can?
<FernandoMiguel> they require -are
<wilee-nilee> FernandoMiguel, I was just wondering if the channels need registry with freenode and if you are.
<FernandoMiguel> wilee-nilee: I can't auth due to services being down.. not the 1st time. and pretty offtopic for this #.  I just asked to see if it wasn't something on my side
<wilee-nilee> FernandoMiguel, Cool, everything is normal here, but I have been on for awhile.
 * wilee-nilee loves passive aggressive communications, lol
<FernandoMiguel> MIR installed
<FernandoMiguel> I wonder what to expect
<k1l_> a dublicated cursor ;p
<FernandoMiguel> nity nite folks
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-11
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FernandoMiguel> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi FernandoMiguel
<minimec> Hi. The graphical environment of my 13.10 installation is broken for two days now "lightdm fails to start". Can you confirm similar experience and is there a workaround? I am running this on a lenovo x230 (i5 ivy).
<finicky> my radeon doesnt work with 3.10 HDMI audio
<finicky> why the heck after 3 years those radeon stuff doesn't work like it should, why so many regressions
<finicky> instead peoples get involved in new features… that makes me mad
<finicky> radeon.audio=1 in grub causes a kernel lookup
<BluesKaj> finicky, hdmi output gets the audio from the soundcard output thru the graphics chip
<BluesKaj> so both audio and graphics drivers need to be the latest in 13.10. I found that out with setup altho mine is m-audio and nvidia graphics
<BluesKaj> my setup that is
<finicky> hmm
<finicky> i am talking about HDMI RADEON
<finicky> ot about those nvidia stuff
<finicky> i don't use tainted kernels here
<finicky> the OS kernel of radeon doesn't work anymore with hdmi on 3.10
<finicky> and i don't have a sound card on that particular system
<BluesKaj> not suggesting anything like that , just maje sure you have the latest kernel drivers installed
<finicky> lol
<BluesKaj> 3.10 what ?
<holstein> finicky: works under 3.04?
<finicky> kernel 3.10 is the latest
<BluesKaj> ok
<finicky> not 3.1
<holstein> finicky: works under 13.04? *
<finicky> very confusing version risotto by linux kernel devs
<finicky> no
<finicky> it works with an old 3.8 kernel
<BluesKaj> well perhaps you should check if the kernel module /driver is loaded
<finicky> it doesn't need a kernel module
<finicky> its in the kernel
<finicky> its not proprietary
<finicky> i don't install proprietary drivers on that machine, because it sucks
<BluesKaj> ok nm , I didn't mean that either , but have fun , i have stuff to do ...BBL
<holstein> the newer kernel might not support your device as well, finicky
<finicky> no
<finicky> i said the kernel crashes
<holstein> finicky: but, its fine in 13.04?
<finicky> kernel oops with radeon.audio=1
<finicky> yeah but i can't use those 13.04
<finicky> i think those kernel coders don't even test their crap
<finicky> it was working with 3.7
<holstein> finicky: sometimes some thing break support for other things, and that support cant be added back without breaking other things
<holstein> finicky: you are always welcome to compile your own kernels..
<finicky> yeah thats why people need to test the functionality before adding new features
<holstein> finicky: if you want to be constructive, you can file a bug, and follow it closely.. and offer to help
<finicky> i don't understand this at all
<finicky> i think this bug is filled
<holstein> finicky: think about it this way.. its just *your* specific hardware, friend
<finicky> lol
<finicky> radeon isn't specific its everyday hw
<holstein> finicky: if the bug is filed, follow up with it..
<finicky> the chip is out now for two years
<holstein> finicky: your secific hardware case is just that.. a specific hardware case.. most folks dont have or use or need HDMI audio
<finicky> are you kidding me?
<finicky> hdmi audio is very simple, ever had a monitor with speakers?
<finicky> or you ever plugged a laptop to a TV?
<finicky> so don't say its specific hardware case
<finicky> thats arrogant
<holstein> finicky: ?
<holstein> finicky: i only have one machine to test HDMI audio with, and its nvidia
<finicky> hdmi audio on i915 works like a  charm
<holstein> finicky: why not find the bug and offer to help test with your specific hardware?
<finicky> ah i found it
<finicky> i offer my help, but i don't want to wait for years
<finicky> im sure its a regression
<holstein> finicky: ?
<holstein> finicky: the support has not been guaranted to you by ati/amd, correct?
<holstein> guranteed*
<finicky> i don't care about amd, its open source, lot of peoples reverse enginnered the stuff
<finicky> they have to start regression tests
<holstein> finicky: sure, but they are not able to offer you certain guaranteed support... and havent
<holstein> finicky: the agreement you made when you purchased that hardware was that you would use it with windows.. anything else is up to you and a community who does what they can to support it
<finicky> i just think the quality could be better with better communication and management
<finicky> a developer of a driver has to test his shit first with some testers, then add it to the mainline
<holstein> finicky: the quality could be perfect with suppport from the vendor
<finicky> not the other way
 * genii throws a rock somewhere in the general direction of Markham hoping to hit ATI's old offices 
<holstein> finicky: you are not likely going to get that, so you got to take what you get, and try and be cooperative with volunteers
<finicky> the other way is test it on users, and then fix it, and this is very frustrting and mire frustrating if its a regression
<holstein> finicky: mire?
<finicky> more
<finicky> you see just a typo could break up the communication
<holstein> finicky: thats why i asked for clarification.. is that acceptable?
<finicky> no, but human
<holstein> finicky: so, its not acceptable for me to ask for clarification? but it is human?
<holstein> finicky: i would join a kernel channel, and try and follow up with that bug, and try and keep in mind that you are dealing with a lot of volunteers, and try and adjust your attitude accordingly.. keep in mind you are not dealing with AMD, but with a community that you are a welcome part of
<finicky> and you want to release saucy salami with such bugs...
<finicky> or sausage salami
<holstein> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> finicky: is that what you are referring to? its not released for few months.. and i assure you, support for you specific hardware will not delay its release
<finicky> maybe someone produces a  fork of the linux kernel, focusing on stabilty and usability for humans… thats the best way to solve this trilemma
<holstein> finicky: you are welcome to
<finicky> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg4116810.html
<holstein> !info vgaswitcheroo
<ubottu> Package vgaswitcheroo does not exist in raring
<finicky> later i have to cock
<holstein> its interesting the angles different folks see as "the definitive fix".. i would have said, if ATI/Nvidia provided proper support for linux, that would fix everything
<holstein> seems to me, forking the kernel would require the same level of hacking at things to get things to work with code that is locked up, or hardware you are really not invited to support
<BluesKaj> holstein, the problem lies with amd/ati drivers lately , they aren't very linux friendly anymore
<holstein> BluesKaj: im still hopeful that steam will give us an advantage, or help more than it harms, at least
<BluesKaj> steam ?
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<FernandoMiguel> I always think of it as Stream :O
<BluesKaj> yes but why them , they're  a gaming outfit
<holstein> the gaming thing.. i think its "good" to have a company who is interested in having driver support be correct in linux
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: games = more users
<holstein> BluesKaj: AFAIK, they are working with nvidia and ati directly on issues relating to driver support in linux
<BluesKaj> I recall ati having great support with their fglrx drivers 4-5 yrs ago , but I haven't had any experience with ati since then ...switched to nvidia graphics and m-audio
<chjunior> Hey, why do I see one app in apps.ubuntu.com but I don see it in software center? this one specifically => https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/intellij-idea-ce/
<holstein> chjunior: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/raring/intellij-idea-ce/
<chjunior> holstein, yeah, but if I search it in software center, it doesn't show up
<holstein> chjunior: in 13.04?
<chjunior> 13.10
<holstein> chjunior: 13.10 is not out yet
<holstein> !info intellij-idea-ce
<ubottu> Package intellij-idea-ce does not exist in raring
<chjunior> Iḿ beta testing
<holstein> that link says raring support is available.. doesnt say anything about 13.10 yet
<chjunior> gotcha, alright. Sorry about that
<genii> !info intellij-idea-ce saucy
<ubottu> Package intellij-idea-ce does not exist in saucy
<trism> it wouldn't show up in !info anyway, since apps get added from password protected ppas
<genii> Ah
<finicky> http://download.digital-devices.de/download/duoflex_ct_v2/Techn.Drawing-DVBCT-DuoFlex-V2.pdf
<finicky> this thing should fit in a akasa euler
<finicky> i heard height is 60mm
<finicky> so inner height is at least 53mm with all that holy stuff
<bazhang> whats the connection to ubuntu support finicky
<finicky> oh wrong channel lol
<bazhang> yes
<finicky> i'm not 24/7 on irc like you mr bazhang
<bazhang> finicky, you know the channel rules very clearly
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-12
<tbin> anyone know about customizing a boot disk image to run a script at login (tty, .bashrc, /etc/bash.bashrc)?
<FernandoMiguel> this is weird
<FernandoMiguel> I have two mice pointers
<FernandoMiguel> :S
<FernandoMiguel> a white one and a black one
<FernandoMiguel> it's driving me crazy
<FernandoMiguel> ubuntu-ui-toolkit (0.1.46+13.10.20130712-0ubuntu1) saucy; urgency=low
<FernandoMiguel>   [ Kaleo ]
<FernandoMiguel>   * Removed unused artwork.
<FernandoMiguel>   * Added experimental dark & gradient themes.
<FernandoMiguel> found it
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1200553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1200553 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "two mouse pointers" [Undecided,New]
<FernandoMiguel> and there goes MIR
<FernandoMiguel> lol
<FernandoMiguel> xserver -mir is not a valid option
<FernandoMiguel> got to boot in safe mode and low graphics mode
<FernandoMiguel> $ sudo ppa-purge ppa:mir-team staging
<FernandoMiguel> let's see if this can fix it
<FernandoMiguel> PPA purged successfully using aptitude fallback
<FernandoMiguel> brb
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<johnjohn101> any word on when the daily will work with vmware player?
<user82_> hi. are there daily images with MIR only available? Or not yet
<holstein> user82_: there is a MIR ppa that is suggested
<holstein> user82_: that is after the initial suggestion, which is, dont use MIR yet
<user82_> holstein, not too good on a thumbdrive for a quick spin i guess. or does that work with persistency+reboot?
<holstein> user82_: you can always just install to the USB stick
<user82_> allright. then i'll wait a little more. until it is included in a daily etc
<user82_> thanks for the info
<johnjohn101> any word on when i can run 13.10 in vmware play 5.02?
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-13
<delinquentme> annyyoonneee have screenshots of the 13 UI?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<BluesKaj> will the alternate install will be available for 13.10 when the release is official ?
<bekks> There isnt an alternate anymore, isnt it?
<BluesKaj> not for 13.04 ...there's Lubuntu alternate install for 13.10 , but that's all i can find
<penguin42> I just use the server install to do that
<johnjohn1011> will i ever be able to get 13.10 to run on my vmware machine? it's been broken for a while.
<holstein> johnjohn1011: whats the issue? you might just want to wait til its released
<penguin42> hmm I should try Mir; is it easy to try KDE on Mir ?
<holstein> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<penguin42> Oh I thought someone said it was going to land in 13.10
<holstein> penguin42: if you are looking for "easy", dont try MIR yet
<penguin42> worth giving a go in a vm?
<alankila> probably not. phoronix (aka moronix) benchmarked it and found it loses 10 % of framerate at various tasks, and almost everything goes through xmir, so unless you want to help testing it I doubt there's any use benefits
<penguin42> is there a native Qt/Mir and would KDE use it?
<alankila> shuttleman said in a blog post that it works "smoother" but I have no idea what the basis for that claim is. I am willing to believe interesting things happen when xmir doesn't get used anymore.
<alankila> I believe any direct mir support is still only being written
<penguin42> alankila: I can believe there might be something along the lines of the modern desktops do compositing in the window manager anyway so if you just move that to a different layer perhaps it doesn't matter much
<penguin42> I guess 10% ain't bad for some code that's that new
<alankila> well, performance loss is to be expected when you shove more crap into the stack, I guess
<alankila> now eliminate X and make direct OpenGL rendering calls from client code, I believe that should show a significant performance increase
<alankila> the only part that can break that is the compositor by wasting time before it gets to displaying the new pixels
<alankila> but there's no real reason to expect that compositors would do a poor job
<penguin42> and not necessarily any worse than the current ones in the window managers
<alankila> exactly, the work is more or less the same, though less intermediate processes involved
<alankila> also raspberry pi compositors have shown that if you can use specific compositing hardware, you will gain a lot of performance
<alankila> this is apparently simple alpha blending 2d hardware. This task is more common in UI-related work than full 3D that isn't required outside a game context, so some ARM hardware has extra support for that kind of use case
<penguin42> yeh makes sense; one of the thing I like about KDE is that you can switch it to use Xv compositing
<alankila> really? Xv is a YCrCb color space thing. I'd guess the RGB to YCrCb conversion would eat any benefit
<alankila> or maybe it's actually a real YUV. I'm not sure. I remember the hardware provided brightness, contrast and gamma controls though they are basically simple interpolated lookups and some vector-by-matrix multiplication algebra in the end
<penguin42> sorry, I meant XRender
<alankila> hm right. XRender though supports more than most people end up using. I guess above all the OVER blending operator is the only one that matters
<alankila> I did take a look once and saw that some harware is capable of accelerating some of the XRender operators. Where that doesn't happen, pixman implements software versions of these ops
<alankila> xrender's and pixman's real problem is that they don't support color spaces. This, for instance, is the reason why a pdf rendering library called poppler doesn't produce high-quality output. Hardware can generally only support linearly coded sRGB and the sRGB-curve coded sRGB, with the sRGB textures/framebuffer extension
<alankila> supporting general transformations is very challenging, though if you can boil it down to an interpolated 3-component lookup then you are in business with fairly modest complexity cost.
<penguin42> why what do you need for pdf? cymk ?
<alankila> for instance wayland apparently has surface color spaces support, so that is pretty exciting
<alankila> pdf allows use of any colorspace it knows and icc profiles for the pdf blending ops, which are the same as in pixman
<alankila> for instance a graphic may come with the ICC profile of the display it was drawn/edited on
<alankila> together, the component values + the profile encode the physical intensities of the 3 primary color components, or that is what it boils down to when human is the ultimate consumer of the product
<alankila> I haven't heard of any serious technical talk with mir, if it fixes or has plans for fixing any of the long-standing linux graphics issues, especially when it comes to color management and 16 bit per component surfaecs and stuff like that.
<alankila> wayland at least has a plan, so it seems to me that wayland is going to provide capabilities similar to window and macintosh
<alankila> for instance microsoft defined a color space called scRGB(16) that high-end publishing applications can use
<alankila> anyway, end ramble. I think the Mir is going to be a mistake, more of the crap we already have, unless some really serious people actually think what a display system needs to provide. IMHO the most important job for the display system is to display a color correctly on screen, so that means color management, 48-bits-per-pixel surfaces for image editors, and support for color gamuts past sRGB
<penguin42> alankila: I'm not sure yet, and wouldn't really want to say until I see how well it actually works
<alankila> I would like to be proven wrong, but there's not much visibility to the mir development
<alankila> you can join #wayland and talk about color management and the people there engage with your arguments and so on, so I suspect that wayland will have a mature color management and what they just shipped in 1.2 sounds like it's the right solution to me
<alankila> whether mir is just a 90s graphics technology implemented in 10s hardware remains to be seen
<penguin42> hmm I was expecting to prove you wrong and point you to Mir's blueprints on lp, but I can't see any
<alankila> exactly
<alankila> there's not much visibility to the development, so I can only hope the people involved are serious graphician type minds who know what graphics programs need rather than engineers that just think providing what 1990s already could do is enough
<alankila> I could download sources and take a look though. Maybe I'd like what I see, maybe I wouldn't. But ... I don't really have the time for that.
<penguin42> yeh I'm tempted to, and I wouldn't mind fixing bugs etc if I find them, but I'd have to get sign off from my employer before doing the contributor agreement and that would be hard work
<jakubo> Hi, does the new grub version mean that i can finally release my fake-raid set up system's grub from its sleep in the precise repository?
<BluesKaj> booted the default kernel for comparison to the liquorix
<jakubo> to give an anwer to my own question asked before: yes it works (for me: i.e. nvidia fakeraid)!!!
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-14
<maslen> Hi guys; I'm on Ubuntu 13.10 and thought that this VLC/OpenGL bug might be relevant: https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/8952
<maslen> Either the VLC dev is making a false assumption or there is a bug in the openGL code it's referencing.
<SonikkuAmerica> maslen: From the info provided on the ticket we don't even know if the submitter was using Ubuntu.
<maslen> I was using ubuntu 13.10; I filed the ticket.
<maslen> x86
<maslen> "Tested on Ubuntu 13.10 x86 with the trunk version of VLC with git commit"
<maslen> (wow, I was tired when I filed that one)
<SonikkuAmerica> maslen: Oh wow, I'm slow. I never bothered to look @ the introductory text. Slap me now.
 * maslen slaps SonikkuAmerica with a slimy politician
<SonikkuAmerica> Ouch. Thank you.
<SonikkuAmerica> maslen: Has a bug been filed against the vlc package in Launchpad?
<maslen> SonikkuAmerica: Not AFAIK
<SonikkuAmerica> maslen: Well, if it happens again, Apport should appear, if it doesn't, run [ ubuntu-bug vlc ] in a terminal.
<maslen> Hmm? That bug was just something I triggered will attempting to build a PoC for (what I'm hoping is) a security vulnerability in VLC.
<SonikkuAmerica> maslen: Aaaaaaaaaaand what's stopping you from filing the report in Launchpad? I have a hunch that the Ubuntu devs working on the VLC packaging can direct it to the correct place.
<maslen> SonikkuAmerica: Laziness - I'm not going to fight to get a crash fixed. One bug report if sufficient on my end. I'm willing to hand it off - that's why I mentioned it here.
<SonikkuAmerica> Believe me, we don't fight. We just get things done :) Besides, we need to reproduce stuff.
<sm0x> hey guys, is in the actual daily-build of saucy "Mir" already included ?
<bazhang> there's a PPA for that iirc
<sm0x> bazhang: thx
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> hmm, muon software/updater seems to be hanging for me after doing updates - it just sits there 'Loading software list...'
<penguin42> reported as kde bug 322340
<ubottu> KDE bug 322340 in updater "Muon hang after successfully downloading/installing updates" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322340
<jalcine> Hey everyone, got a problem with grub-efi-amd64=2.00-15ubuntu1
<jalcine> I'm attempting to use apport to push a bug report now
<jalcine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1201112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1201112 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "64-bit GRUB refuses to Install" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> jalcine: You say an error occurs - what error?
<jalcine> Well, I'm getting a configuration error, `dpkg --configure grub-efi-amd64` fails each and every time.
<jalcine> http://paste.kde.org/pb9b7db8a/
<penguin42> right but you say something about ust line 529
<jalcine> ah, yes, line 529 within /usr/bin/uct seems to be hit every time
<penguin42> so how did you find that ?
<jalcine> it explicitly stated that in the console, but after uninstalling (*cringe*) and then reinstalling 'grub-common', the error message went away, but it kept failing.
<penguin42> do you have the exact error that uct said?
<jalcine> How would I get more output from `dpkg --configure`?
<penguin42> it's tricky - that says it's the post installation script - so I'd try running it manually
<jalcine> error from /usr/bin/ucfq: "Undefined subroutine &conffile::abs_path called at /usr/bin/ucfq line 529, <HASH> line 21
<jalcine> I spelled the file's name wrong, sorry.
<penguin42> ahha - ok, add that detail to the bug
<penguin42> also say what you did to try and install saucy - is this an upgrade? How? Did you have any ppas installed? Anything else odd?
<jalcine> updated
<jalcine> is it okay if I gzipped my /etc/apt/source.list.d to a tar.gz for the bug reports?
<jalcine> it's nothing big
<penguin42> you could do if it was small and you thought it would help (not sure if it would for this)
<penguin42> jalcine: you said 'I fixed it' - how?
<jalcine> updated with how I did.
<jalcine> I just forced it to call the method in question: `Cwd::abs_path`
<jalcine> but it didn't change anything, so I undid it.
<penguin42> ok, I'll leave that to the grub guys to figure out
<jalcine> thanks!
<penguin42> thanks for adding the info
<jalcine> glad I could help!
<jalcine> I'm looking at the postinst script right now, I'd have to manually run this script, you said?
<jalcine> AH! man, how would I get in touch with the grub team?
<penguin42> jalcine: Well, there is the maintainer address shown on the pacakge, but if you know what's wrong then add it to the bug and I can set the bug to triaged
<jalcine> I have an idea of it, I'm updating the bug now.
<jalcine> Yup, I think I fixed it
<jalcine> it's one number that always get us.
<jalcine> I'll continue adding to the bug.
<jalcine> I'd send a patch if I knew how.
<jalcine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1201112/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1201112 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "64-bit GRUB refuses to Install" [Undecided,New]
<jalcine> that's my results
<jalcine> I wish that Launchpad had some kind of markup for the comments.
<penguin42> jalcine: so it sounds like you've got two things there, one is ucf that needs to put a cwd:: in, and the other the cut field
<jalcine> yup
<jalcine> man, I haven't fretted this hard in a while, I was scared I wouldn't be able to boot!
<penguin42> jalcine: Can you include your /etc/default/grub
<jalcine> sure
<penguin42> it sounds like perhaps it's a little odd - I doubt this failed for everyone
<penguin42> jalcine: In my ucfq I have the line    use Cwd qw{abs_path};    at line 504 - why doesn't that work for you?
<jalcine> I don't have that there.
<penguin42> which version of the ucfq package do you have?
<jalcine> My last-mod date for this file (in the file itself is) Fri Apr 14 19:30:45 2006 with an update count of 81
<penguin42> sorry, ucf package
<penguin42> jalcine: What does dpkg -l ucf   say ?
<jalcine> 3.0027
<penguin42> hmm I have 3.0027+nmu1
<jalcine> http://paste.kde.org/pfc50b292/
<penguin42> ah, I see - the +nmu1 variety is in saucy-proposed
<jalcine> so something got missed! happens to the best of us!
<jalcine> looks like I might have to add that sourcelist
<penguin42> no, I think it's just that it was fixed recently but not made it into the main release yet
<jalcine> ah, so I can wait then
<penguin42> ok, so attach your /etc/default/grub
<jalcine> attached
<jalcine> yup, that debbug definitely is it.
<penguin42> jalcine: I don't think the change of the 2 to 1 is needed - that's expecting a package name
<jalcine> Well, I wouldn't say it's the solution, but it's what got it working here locally.
<jalcine> a hack, if you may.
<penguin42> what does    ucfq --with-colons /etc/default/grub | cut -d : -f 2  say to you?
<jalcine> completely empty
<penguin42> huh
<penguin42> ok, what about   ucfq --with-colons /etc/default/gru
<jalcine> /etc/default/grub:grub-efi-amd64:Yes:Yes
<jalcine> but it didn't show that before
<penguin42> ok, that's fine - so why doesn't the cut work?
<jalcine> I'm not sure.
<penguin42> jalcine: Can you try   echo   red:green:blue | cut -d : -f 2
<jalcine> green
<jalcine> ah. I think I understand now.
<jalcine> makes sense with the old output
<penguin42> good, so lets try that    ucfq --with-colons /etc/default/grub | cut -d : -f 2     again ?
<jalcine> It was "/etc/default/grub::Yes" originally
<jalcine> grub-efi-amd64 outputs now
<penguin42> any idea what changed it?
<jalcine> it looks like my GRUB config was faulty before but after running the postinst + 'update-grub', it corrected the value.
<jalcine> I'm going to say it was 'update-grub'
<penguin42> I don't think so, I mean ucf seems to get it's stuff from /var/lib/ucf/registry - not sure what put it in there
<jalcine> probably not useful: but my /var/lib/ucf/registry >> http://paste.kde.org/p537092c7/
<penguin42> yeh mine has grub-pc - but I wonder when it is added
<jalcine> there's only one way I could think of testing this: via qemu + 13.04 to 13.10a1
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> jalcine: I don't know the ucf stuff but I think it's only trying to read the package name just to test if it needs to change the ucf data
<jalcine> that looks like the flow, yeah
<jalcine> actually, to determine what to do within the postinst script
<jalcine> being that there's a HUGE block for grub-pc and then a small on for grub-efi-{i386,amd64}
<penguin42> jalcine: grub-pc has had another 10+ years of weird stuff found it has to deal with
<jalcine> indeedy
<Kow> just going to throw this one out there: anyone had issues with ubuntu 13.10 not booting within the last week or so due to networkmanager? I am using virtualbox.
<FernandoMiguel> Kow: wfm
<FernandoMiguel> strange your stops
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: 0.9.8.0-0ubuntu16
<Noize__> Is mir stable enough to use at its current state?
<holstein> no
<Noize__> What isn't working currently?
<holstein> Noize__: if you are looking for "stable", you dont want the development release, or MIR
<holstein> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<Noize__> Is the development release in 13.10?
<holstein> Noize__: 13.10 *is* the development release
<Noize__> Thought u mentioned mir dev release
<holstein> Noize__: theres a PPA if you want to help test or whatever
<holstein> Noize__: MIR is not release yet, so there is only develpment release of that AFAIK
<Noize__> I usually stay ahead a stable release,  I just wanna know if 13.10 is usable in a basic sense
<holstein> Noize__: no
<holstein> Noize__: you should not use the development release of *anything* if you are wanting stability
<holstein> Noize__: even if its "fine" now, it can break, anytime
<Noize__> Lol I don't mind if it breaks, always looking to help...
<holstein> Noize__: OK.. enjoy then. i thought you were asking if it will break
<jo-erlend> is the software center broken, or is it just me?
<hachre> its broken ya
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> I understand 13.10 is getting mir (or has mir?) would it be in a daily image?
<FernandoMiguel> roasted: nope. not yet
<FernandoMiguel> you can add it via ppa
<FernandoMiguel> but X is broken there
<roasted> FernandoMiguel: ah I'll be patient. Whenever Mir lands in 13.10, is that something that would require a new daily build install? I wonder if it'll simply come down in the regular update system...
<FernandoMiguel> upgrades should just be fine
<FernandoMiguel> my system is from 12.10 +1
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-07
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lordievader> Good evening.
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-08
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<genii> !info povray-doc utopic
<ubottu> Package povray-doc does not exist in utopic
<genii> Hm.
<genii> It's a Suggested for povray, along with povray-examples
<trism> genii: povray (1:3.7.0.0-1): * Disable building the currently empty povray-doc package., looks like the suggest is just a bug in the packaging
 * genii makes more coffee
<lordievader> Good evening.
<genii> Getting a core dump on starting k3d. Just filed bug 1339248
<ubottu> bug 1339248 in k3d (Ubuntu) "Crashes with core dump on start." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339248
<ryaxnb> ubunthree
<ryaxnb> i joined this channel to make that joke
<ryaxnb> ubuntu+1 = ubunthree
<ryaxnb> thanks!
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-09
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<philinux> BluesKaj;~ hows testing going
<BluesKaj> philinux: a few glitches with graphics yesterday, but all seems ok now
<BluesKaj> on KDE as you probly know
<philinux> BluesKaj;~ I'm waiting for something major to come down the pipe
<BluesKaj> Alpha 2 (for opt-in flavors) coming on the 31st
<BluesKaj> there was a mesa upgrade yesterday that needed a reboot, otherwise nothing much lately
<philinux> BluesKaj;~ not much for sure, compared to dev cycles a while back which were hectic to say the least qa seems to have improved immensely
<BluesKaj> yes they're doing a great job so far...very stable
<philinux> BluesKaj;~ I tend to update it via chroot so I get to play russian roulette when I reboot
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> well we gamble that apps will work no mater which upgrade method one uses. I keep a 14.04 version on the same machine.
<philinux> ditto, I have 2 hard drives. Also lappy running 14.04
<BluesKaj> this laptop has both, so far I spend 90% of my time on 14.10
<BluesKaj> as does the old desktop , triple boot on both machines...need W7 for other reasons
<mparillo> Hi, is anybody running Utopic as a guest in a Win7 VMware Player VM? I have opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/1338993 because I cannot get VMware tools to installl and open-vm-tools does not seem to allow me to go to full-screen mode. Am I missing the point on open-vm-tools?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1338993 in open-vm-tools (Ubuntu) "Full Screen Mode does not work with open-vm-tools and Kubuntu 14.10" [Undecided,New]
<lordievader> Good evening.
 * genii slides lordievader a fresh coffee
<lordievader> genii: I'm going to need that :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-10
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jess44> is it easier to crack a password hash if youve got a salt?
<jpds> You'd have to generate a complete rainbow table for that salt.
<jess44> how do i do that?
<jess44> also, whats a rainbow table?
<jpds> And if they've used a single salt for a single user; you'd have to be *VERY* determined to go after that one user.
<jpds> jess44: To the Google's.
<jess44> k
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-11
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<johnjohn101> hi #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> o/
<Daekdroom> Hello.
<johnjohn101> anything new i should be looking for?  I've updated the daily and it looks like 14.04 :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-12
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42, what's new ?
<penguin42> not much
<jess44> hi
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-13
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Borsi> is it really so that kubuntu 14.04 has 10.1.3 mesa?
<lordievader> !info libgl1-mesa-dri trusty
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-dri (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI modules. In component main, is optional. Version 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 4830 kB, installed size 32757 kB
<lordievader> !info libgl1-mesa-dri
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-dri (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI modules. In component main, is optional. Version 10.2.3-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 4939 kB, installed size 32752 kB
<lordievader> Borsi: Seems so, Utopic has 10.2.3
<Borsi> i tried yesterday and it has only 2.1 opengl support on my 7870
<Borsi> and performance was very bad
<Borsi> need newer
<lordievader> What driver did you use? (Doesn't radeon of fglrx implement the opengl instead of mesa?)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-06
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> G'Day folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> fine thanks, and you?
<lordievader> Doing okay, studying for a test of tommorow.
<BluesKaj> test?
<lordievader> I'm still a student, eh ;)
<BluesKaj> yes, but it's summertime. Extra courses I suppose
<lordievader> Nope, resit. Oral exam. My last before completing my Bachelor.
<BluesKaj> good luck , I'm sure you'll do well
<lordievader> Hope so :)
<smallfoot-> When I login to my GNOME Session Flashback on guest account it works, but when I login on my account, then Compiz is not loaded, and I have to type `compiz --replace`, anyone know why?
<smallfoot-> This happend today
<smallfoot-> when will get new kernel?
<lordievader> smallfoot-: Whenever it is uploaded to the archive?
<smallfoot-> okay, but i dont know when that is
<smallfoot-> it has 3.19 old :(
<smallfoot-> and firefox 38 old :(
<smallfoot-> and blender 2.74 old :(
<Daekdroom> That usually happens with development versions.
<Daekdroom> And you should know because you always come here complaining about that.
<smallfoot-> but i thought development version was the new version :(
<jpds> smallfoot-: When's the last time you bought a kernel dev a beer?
<jpds> ;-)
<smallfoot-> never ever
<smallfoot-> i dont know any kernel devs
<lordievader> !info kernel-image-generic wily
<ubottu> Package kernel-image-generic does not exist in wily
<jpds> linux-image-... ?
<Daekdroom> Well, wily was started as a copy of vivid, and updating packages for it is not the biggest priority, because it's not even supposed to be used for all purposes in the first place, only tested.
<lordievader> That's the one...
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic wily
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.22.21 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<lordievader> Hmm, I thought Wily was already at 4.1, oh well.
<smallfoot-> no, its 3.19 its old :(
<Daekdroom> It's the same as vivid for now.
<smallfoot-> :(
<lordievader> 3.19 ain't that old. Go run 12.04 <- that is old :P
<smallfoot-> yes 6.04 is old too
<Daekdroom> *6.06
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> ye that one
<lordievader> The odd one of the bunch ;)
<smallfoot-> ya
<smallfoot-> gnome-maps doesnt work
<smallfoot->  /usr/bin/gnome-maps: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `{'
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-07
<Daekdroom> Oooh. Firefox 39 and Linux 4.0 are in the wily-proposed repos
<Daekdroom> Too bad I didn't notice that while smallfoot- was here.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> what's up?
<hyper_ch> I'm melting... it's lik 36° outside
<BluesKaj> whoa, too hot
<lordievader> That is.. Switzerland?
<BluesKaj> rainy and 18 here
<lordievader> 24 here.
<BluesKaj> it's only 8:33 in the morning here
<hyper_ch> you all have it so good
<hyper_ch> in 5.10, how do I stop akonadi?
<holstein> i would try http://ubuntuku.org/16/how-to-disable-nepomuk-akonadi/
<lordievader> hyper_ch: You could disable it somewhere in the menu, couldn't you?
<hyper_ch> not in 15.10 :(
<hyper_ch> at least haven't found it yet
<hyper_ch> but akonadictl should still work
<lordievader> Hmm, let me spin up my Wily machine.
<lordievader> Hmm, perhaps I should disable the grub menu. Bit pointless without a keyboard.
<hyper_ch> no need to
<lordievader> Yes there is. This introduces a delay of 30 seconds.
<lordievader> It could (almost) fully boot in that time.
<lordievader> Ah, right. Lightdm was broken.
<hyper_ch> works fine here
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Systemd refuses to enable lightdm since it is still a sysv init script or something. Haven't really looked at it.
<hyper_ch> kubuntu boots fine and it uses lightdm IIRC
<lordievader> Kubuntu uses sddm by default.
<lordievader> Sddm does have an systemd service file.
<hyper_ch> kdm, lightdm, sddm.... is there really a difference?
<lordievader> Yes.
<hyper_ch> that's what they want to make you believe
<hyper_ch> even the ancient romans knew: Divide et impera!
<lordievader> Anyways, Baloo can be disabled from the systemsettings.
<lordievader> hyper_ch: No, I see the differences...
<hyper_ch> I wonder how Baloo came into this discussion
<lordievader> Baloo is the step after Nepomuk.
<lordievader> And Akonadi and Nepomuk are usually mentioned together.
<hyper_ch> I'm still in the #strigi channel if you remmeber
<lordievader> Should I?
<lordievader> Hmm, seems I do not have akonadi installed, anways configure through: kcmshell4 kcm_akonadi
<hyper_ch> cool air is breezing in from the outside... yey
<hyper_ch> kernel 4 in the repo :)
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-08
<lucas-arg> guys
<lucas-arg> i cant shutdown my laptop
<lucas-arg> it reboots
<holstein> you can try sudo shutdown -h now, and see if you have any helpful messages
<lucas-arg> it does not
<lucas-arg> system reboots
<lucas-arg> ive tried that already
<holstein> lucas-arg: and, what were the messages?
<holstein> and, you mean, you can reboot it, normally? from the menu of whatever desktop you are using? but, not shutdown? using the menu item, or "sudo shutdown -h now" or, "sudo halt"? etc..
<lucas-arg> yeah
<lucas-arg> when i do sudo halt system halts and i have to power it off by holding power button
<lucas-arg> thats the only way i can power my laptop off
<holstein> i would want to work that out ASAP, so you dont have to do that.. if its a spinning drive, that can be dangerous
<hyper_ch> hmmm, I guess I have to re-setup my system again
<hyper_ch> hmmmm, is there a way to get newer kernels? I'm looking for 4.0.2+
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hyper_ch> it's nice cool outside
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> I guess I need to re-setup my system again
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Why?
<hyper_ch> I'm not happy with btrfs performance
<hyper_ch> it keeps locking up my notebook randomly for 5-10 secs
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-09
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hyper_ch> hi blues
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-10
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> G'Day folks
<BluesKaj> Hi again
<teward> has anyone seen network interfaces named `ens##` in virtual environments instead of `eth##` for Wily?
<teward> (whereas installer disks see `eth##`)
<lordievader> ens? Not enp?
<teward> mhm
<teward> also, installer set up the interfaces file with eth0, eth1, so networking didn't come up (this is the server iso but still)
<teward> (so I had to write /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to assign the names)
<teward> lordievader: it threw me for a loop too
<teward> and there's a discrepancy between the installer ISO and what's actually installed
<teward> so IDK where to report such issues
<teward> or what to file against
<teward> and it wasn't part of the ISO testing, i needed the VM set up for package change verify-it-works ness :P
<lordievader> Hmm, well we should be moving to bios names sometime soon. But ens is new for me, perhaps because it is virtual, but nic's are named as enp with me.
<teward> lordievader: that still doesn't explain why /etc/network/interfaces was populated with eth#, nor why the installer ISO read the interfaces as eth#
<lordievader> True, true.
<teward> and that shows the bigger problem of if the ISO doesn't correctly configure the /etc/network/interfaces on install, you get a nuked network routing table and connectivity
<TJ-> the naming is done by systemd now, isn't it?
<teward> and it's a damn good thing i keep a 70-persistent-net.rules file template lying around
<teward> TJ-: if it is, does that explain the discrepancy between installer naming and system naming?
<teward> and does that explain the broken /etc/network/interfaces upon install?
<lordievader> Still udev right? Though udev and systemd share a lot.
<lordievader> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<lordievader> Hmm, perhaps it is systemd..
<teward> lordievader: i had to put a udev override
<teward> but there's still that ISO/installed discrepancy
<teward> that will make people be "WTH Y DOESNT IT WORK"
<teward> (and this was the daily iso from yesterday)
<teward> "Names incorporating Firmware/BIOS provided PCI Express hotplug slot index numbers (example: ens1)"  <-- explains the ens##
<teward> does NOT explain why only 2 cards got ens33 and ens35
<teward> (at least from the guest os's perspective)
<teward> I am much more concerned about the ISO seeing the kernel style naming versus the installed version using systemd and the predictable method in that link
<lordievader> Ah, thanks for clearing that up :)
<TJ-> what init system does the installer use?
<teward> can't tell i can only get a busybox prompt o.O
<TJ-> unpack the squashfs image, if that's what it is
<lordievader> No ps in busybox?
<teward> /bin/busybox init  <-- that
<lordievader> Sounds like sysv/upstart.
<teward> so what do i file the bug agains
<teward> because this is a HUGE issue
<TJ-> teward: I'm pulling in the ISO to try in a VM
<teward> TJ-: i have two interfaces attached, one NAT, one host only
<teward> i use VMware
<teward> VBox might be different
<TJ-> I use neither :)
<lordievader> KVM?
<TJ-> but of course :)
<TJ-> I have several servers here with multiple interfaces so I can test it on those
<lordievader> Whoop whoop
<TJ-> teward: is it booting UEFI or BIOS?
<teward> TJ-: I think BIOS, within VMware
<teward> any way to find out from the shell?
<TJ-> "ls /sys/firmware/efi/vars/"
<teward> no such dir
<teward> no efi dir either
<teward> so probably BIOS
<TJ-> OK, so BIOS
<TJ-> I've found another bug... missing kernel package!
<teward> o.o
<teward> TJ-: did you try a BIOS boot yet, and what did you find?  I see the +UEFI boot issue in -devel you just said
<TJ-> I'm about to try it... but it wont make any difference. The detection happens from within the /target/ chroot and the device names will already have been set
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-11
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
<MonkeyDust> not sure if it's useful to mention: testing Wily in VMware... unable to unlock the screensaver
<penguin42> sure, report it
<MonkeyDust> and again... so it's structural... where, how do i report?
<MonkeyDust> launchpad?
<k1l_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<penguin42> as long as you have a launchpad account then the easiest thing is just to run  ubuntu-bug   in the VM
<k1l_> in the end: launchpad.
<MonkeyDust> oh, report it as I bug... wasnt aware this is the procedure for development releases too
<MonkeyDust> as a*
<penguin42> MonkeyDust: Oh yes, it's important during the development period because then it's got a chance of being fixed before release
<MonkeyDust> reading...
<MonkeyDust> great, it's already been reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-screensaver/+bug/1471454
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1471454 in mate-screensaver (Ubuntu) "mate screensaver doesn't unlock with unlcok button" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<penguin42> MonkeyDust: OK, assuming you're using Mate as well then click the 'does this affect you' button
<MonkeyDust> yeah, did that
<hyper_ch> weird... I did not a 15.10 direct install and I was able to install wine
<hyper_ch> when I upgraded from 15.04 I wasn't able to
 * lordievader goes to reinstall Wily
<hyper_ch> also weird, my ethernet has na a completely weird name
<hyper_ch> what happened to good old eth0?
<lordievader> enpXsY?
<hyper_ch> y
<lordievader> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<lordievader> That is a great thing.
<hyper_ch> sounds way too complicated
<hyper_ch> however, during install it was named p2p1
<hyper_ch> and after reboot th was renamed to enp3s0
<hyper_ch> hence networking didn't work aynmroe
<lordievader> Yeah, there is a strange bug with that, it was noted yesterday too.
<TJ-> hyper_ch: Yes, it's being worked on, there's some serious problems with (un)reliable network interface naming :D
<hyper_ch> but hey, I can install wine again
<hyper_ch> also installing kubuntu-desktop failed from server iso
<hyper_ch> and I ditched btrfs.. that was to reason for reinstallation
<hyper_ch> back to good old ext4
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-12
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hyper_ch> hmmm, now akregator isn't responding at all anymore
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-11
<lordievader> Good morning.
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-13
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-14
<xxx_34255> I have a problem  with my nm aplet[ I use ubuntu 16.04]. When I try to connect to hidden wifi network the connect button is  greyed. Any helep?
<xxx_34255> *help
<k1l_> xxx_34255: this channel is for the development release, which is 16.10 now
<xxx_34255> I see is there any other channel for helping for this issue?
<k1l_> #ubuntu is the support channel
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-15
<OerHeks> i believe that curlyears is still trying to get his broken hardware to work.
 * nacc too
<OerHeks> sad for him, i know
<cicdc> If I install 16.04 now, what is the release channel I should use so that I get the 16.10 update and 17.xx in the future? In the past it has seemed like this was not available on the LTS releases (14 never gave me the option to upgrade to 15)?
<nacc> cicdc: well, 16.10 and 17.xx aren't LTS.
<Pici> cicdc: you'd need to change /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to prompt=normal from prompt=lts.
<nacc> cicdc: if you mean for update-manager; you just change the setting in /etc/update-mainager/release-upgrades
<cicdc> Ok great
<cicdc> Thanks!
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-16
<BluesKaj> hi all
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-12
<Guest73115> n
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-13
<r4j> Hi All, I'm running 17.10 on a laptop and everything runs fine for me. Just that the desktop loads slow suddenly. It used to be quick but just happened 2-3 days back...
<r4j> the only error that got reported I have logged it in launchpad (Bug #1703553 Link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1703553)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1505409 in GNOME Shell "duplicate for #1703553 gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in x_io_error() from _XIOError() from _XEventsQueued() from XPending() from gdk_check_xpending() ["Connection to xwayland lost"]" [Critical,Confirmed]
<r4j> seems like a persistent one because the one I reported is a duplicate of one initially reported on 15.10
<r4j> no solution found yet in my search...
<r4j> Let me try to explain it in a less confusing way. My system was running fine until 3 days back when this slowness to load desktop post login happened. System still boots up fast until login page
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-15
<YosefuJoe445> hi
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-16
<snadge> why is ubuntu-desktop package not installable?
<snadge> current artful server install
<snadge> was just a crappy mirror
#ubuntu+1 2018-07-11
<dfch> hey fellow cosmics :D
<dfch> so, im on 18.10 now, doing routine update and encounter issue with "libperl5.26:i386" package. Basically error occurs when dpkg unpacking with the message "trying to overwrite shared '/usr/share/doc/libperl5.26/changelog.Debian.gz', which is different from other instances of package libperl5.26:i386"
<dfch> am I the only one having the (mentioned above) issue here? basically thats all i want to know
<Bashing-om> dfch: No issue here; " sysop@x1810:~$ ls -al /usr/share/doc/libperl5.26/changelog.Debian.gz >> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1566 Jun  9 07:38 /usr/share/doc/libperl5.26/changelog.Debian.gz " .
<dfch> https://pastebin.com/PfwSy0G2 is what im having
<Bashing-om> dfch: looking .
<Bashing-om> dfch: yep .. "http://dl.google.com/linux/earth/deb" .. Google no longer supports 32 bit applications .
<dfch> its not the google issue but the libperl5.26:i386 one
<dfch> i just deleted google from the apt sources
<dfch> https://pastebin.com/Y0fEFaAF
<dfch> i don't even get why this libperl5.26:i386 is even want to install
<dfch> i already have proper amd64 one (libperl5.26)
<Bashing-om> dfch: a) ' apt show libperl5.26:i386 ' says can be safely purged. b) as to why it is installed ' apt rdepends libperl5.26:i386 ' may give a hint . It is not installed on this system.
<dfch> yup. thanks for the rdepends hint
<dfch> removing 32bit versions of libsane1 and libsnmp30 fixed the problem
<dfch> im curious why they were there in the first place, but the problem is fixed
<Bashing-om> dfch: Great .. and I go back to what ever 32 bit app Google was .
#ubuntu+1 2018-07-12
<henek> exit
#ubuntu+1 2019-07-08
<tfgbd_> Does the new Ubuntu work with laptops that have Modern Standby/CS?
<tfgbd_> Do I just have to try it?
<tfgbd_> Does the new Ubuntu work with laptops that have Modern Standby/CS from Intel?
<tfgbd_> My laptop only has one port.
<tfgbd_> So the USB will hang.
<tfgbd_> What's the latest bleeding edge ubuntu
<lordcirth> tfgbd_, the daily build linked in the topic.
<tfgbd_> I'm trying 19.04 first
<tfgbd_> Is that considered "next"
<tfgbd_> I also have an ARM laptop but I'm satisfied WSL
<lordcirth> tfgbd_, 19.04 was released in April. It is the latest stable release.
<tomreyn> !WSL
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<tomreyn> if you were referring to this, you'll be limited in terms of which kernel you can run, and probably in terms of ACPI signalling, too.
<tfgbd_> Don't care. I have the same limitations on Android.
<lotuspsychje> tfgbd_: 
<tfgbd_> I'm on ARM54
<lotuspsychje> tfgbd_: 
<tfgbd_> what?
<lotuspsychje> ?
<tfgbd_> I'm tryining that Ubuntu now.
<lotuspsychje> tfgbd_: wich ubuntu
<tfgbd_> 19.04
<lotuspsychje> tfgbd_: this is the 19.10 channel
<tfgbd_> ok
<tfgbd_> that comes later
<tfgbd_> My computer only has one USB port.
<lotuspsychje> tfgbd_: this is the 19.10 support channel, no support for 19.04
<tfgbd_> i'm going to download it in like 10 minutes
<lotuspsychje> !chat | tfgbd_ 
<ubottu> tfgbd_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tfgbd_> what about kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> tfgbd_: this channel is only for 19.10
<tfgbd_> is there a 20.10
<lordcirth> tfgbd_, no, there is only one in-development version at a time
<tfgbd_> https://i.imgur.com/F7gQ1rG.jpg
<tfgbd_> It crashed when I pressed the power button.
<lordcirth> tfgbd_, I can't see anything in that shot, it's too blurry. Is this 19.10?
<tfgbd_> meebee
<tfgbd_> I have to download that now
<tfgbd_> which one should i use
<tfgbd_> Where is 32-bit?
<tfgbd_> My computer came with 32-bit Windows.
<lordcirth> tfgbd_, there aren't 32bit ISOs for 19.10. Too old.
<lordcirth> But it's possible your computer is actually 64bit, some vendors did install 32bit Windows on 64bit CPUs
<tfgbd_> Some vendors can't install 64-bit on those computers
<tfgbd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW5ueE2vUm0
<tfgbd_> I'm downloading ubuntu and charing the "laptop"
<tfgbd_> See, some laptops only have one USB port.
<lordcirth> tfgbd_, did you intend to paste a music video?
<tfgbd_> not sure
<tfgbd_> https://i.imgur.com/Cy3QCXF.jpg
<tfgbd_> I learned the Ubuntu on this.
<tfgbd_> You're not obsoletin' armeabi, are you?
<lotuspsychje> are you talking to yourself?
<tfgbd_> Isn't that what ubuntu was for?
<tfgbd_> <tfgbd_> sup self
<tfgbd_> <tfgbd_> sup self
<tfgbd_> I'm waiting for that download.
<tfgbd_> I'm waiting for that download.
<lordcirth> tfgbd_, spamming this channel will not speed it up
<tfgbd_> What is this?  https://i.imgur.com/kkvtyqK.png
<lordcirth> tfgbd_, what it says. Also, it was mentioned earlier that Rufus doesn't work well for this. Try etcher.io
<tfgbd_> That is pure crap.
<tfgbd_> Rufus used to work well for this.
<lordcirth> And now it doesn't.
<tfgbd_> did 19.010 change something?
<lordcirth> Apparently the syslinux version.
<tfgbd_> https://i.imgur.com/YaP83xE.png
<tfgbd_> Sounds like it's just a warning.
<tfgbd_> ok, ubuntu is booting
<tfgbd_> Why is the desktop wallpaper a rock listening to music
<tfgbd_> https://i.imgur.com/n1PlKP1.jpg
<tfgbd_> See, here is 10.10
<tfgbd_> er, 19.10
<lordcirth> tfgbd_, so it's working?
<tfgbd_> no, it just rebooted
<tfgbd_> i think it tried to suspend
<tfgbd_> or it effin crashed
<lordcirth> You will probably need to disable its fancy suspend.
<tfgbd_> Don't think that's happening.
<tfgbd_> If the latest one doesnt work would Netbook Remix?
<lordcirth> Netbook Remix hasn't existed since 11.04?
<tfgbd_> That's the last time I used it.
<tfgbd_> It works so well on my Asus EeePC 1101HA
<tfgbd_> Well, it was my mom's
<tfgbd_> She didn't want the Ubuntu when XP was there.
<tfgbd_> See, it works right:  https://i.imgur.com/bl0xjiU.jpg
<lordcirth> tfgbd_, so, did you try disabling this fancy new suspend in BIOS?
<tfgbd_> I need to get my keyboard
<tfgbd_> Do I really want to disable suspend
<lordcirth> tfgbd_, well, you say it keeps crashing otherwise?
<tfgbd_> I'm not sure my BIOS lets me.
<tfgbd_> And they are called UEFI now.
<lordcirth> New ones are UEFI, but you said it was 32-bit?
<tfgbd_> UEFI supports 32-bit also.
<lordcirth> But very few 32bit computers had UEFI.
<tfgbd_> Go to Walmart sometime in 2014 and tell me that.
<tfgbd_> Also, Macs
<tfgbd_> Most Macs sold in 2017 have 32-but EFI
<tfgbd_> https://everymac.com/systems/apple/macbook/specs/macbook-core-2-duo-2.0-white-13-mid-2007-specs.html
<Eickmeyer> !offtopic | tfgbd_
<ubottu> tfgbd_: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Eickmeyer> This is not support going on in here.
<tfgbd_> Most Mac users install the development version and now you see why
<tfgbd_> They need thppse drivers.
<Eickmeyer> tfgbd_: Out of scope. 32-bit ISOs have been dropped.
<tfgbd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0HIrsNZO80
<tfgbd_> How stupid.
<Eickmeyer> I have a 2011 Macbook that has 64-bit UEFI.
<tfgbd_> Not everyone can afford that.
<Eickmeyer> Please stay on topic. This is for support, not development, nothing else. Do you have a support question?
<tfgbd_> And other PCs use EFI also
<Eickmeyer> Do you have a support question?
<tfgbd_> Look at this cool music video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg59q4puhmg
<Eickmeyer> !ops | tfgbd_ trolling
<ubottu> tfgbd_ trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<tfgbd_> My support question is over.
<tfgbd_> Ubuntu doesn't "support" me anymore.
<tfgbd_> Why is trolling testing Ubuntu on newer hardware now?
<Eickmeyer> That is NOT the topic of this channel.
<tfgbd_> So, development is not even writing code now?
<Eickmeyer> This isn't the development channel!
<tfgbd_> Where is that?
<Eickmeyer> Are you a developer?
<tfgbd_> Not on Ubuntu.
<genii> tfgbd_: You were also already asked not to persist with offtopic conversation in the regular support channel
<tfgbd_> But the latest ubuntu crashed on my PC
<Eickmeyer> tfgbd_: Please post your issue then on askubuntu.com. You've clearly been pressing the wrong butttons here. We are all VOLUNTEERS.
<tfgbd_> But I like realtime chat
<Eickmeyer> Then stay on topic.
<tfgbd_> So am I.
<tfgbd_> I'm "volunteering" to test your shit.
<Eickmeyer> !launguage
<Eickmeyer> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tfgbd_> !language
<tfgbd_> !language
<Eickmeyer> tfgbd_: You're going about it the wrong way.
<tfgbd_> I only used Ubuntu because I saw it advertised as Newbook OSes.
<Eickmeyer> tfgbd_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<Eickmeyer> But, again, this is off topic in this room.
<Eickmeyer> Read the topic line, please. Type "/topic"
<hggdh> tfgbd_: this is not a chat channel. Please keep on-topic
#ubuntu+1 2019-07-09
<lotuspsychje> hey dupondje 
<Bashing-om> Yesterday's updates broke the Nvidia driver, When I get the time I see what it is going to take to fix.
#ubuntu+1 2020-07-06
<luna_> New Daily Image
#ubuntu+1 2020-07-07
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.26.32 (groovy), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<pikapika> Is there a simple way to revert to pure X if wayland gives trouble?
<pikapika> and is it true that next lts onwards wayland will be the default?
<oerheks> current LTS 20.04 is not wayland default.
<oerheks> there is no roadmap for next LTS, 22.04 ....
<oerheks> and Groovy in development is Xorg default, still iirc
<pikapika> So do you think it will be possible to easily change to pure X if needed if wayland becomes the default?
<pikapika> Of course, as you said
<pikapika> there is no roadmap for next LTS, 22.04 ....
<pikapika> but if you had to speculate
<oerheks> SUre, i expect xorg as fallback, and such change will not be introduced with an LTS.
<oerheks> that could be like in 21.04 ..
<pikapika> Thanks, I hope the people making ubuntu understand that some folks might find such a drastic change a bit scary
<oerheks> 21.04 - 21.10 - 22.04lts
<oerheks> no, you will heave enough time to validate your system and services.
<pikapika> and thus supply an easy route to return to X if needed
<oerheks> you are doing that already, great.
<pikapika> am actually on 18.04 right now but yeah gotta be ready for the inevitable
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<Ussat> People use GUI's on servers ?
<pikapika> on that note, is it feasible to assemble a desktop from the server edition if the desktop version is giving me trouble due to wayland and I find no easy way to replace it with x there?
<Ussat> yes
<Ussat> very
<Ussat> sudo tasksel install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<Ussat> I use that in a script if its needed
<Ussat> server install + that
<Ussat> done
<pikapika> I worry that the kernel may have been compiled rather differently for server than desktop (such as not prioritising mouse response as much, different scheduling settings etc)
<Ussat> its the same kernel
<pikapika> built with exact same settings?
<Ussat> scheduling can be changed without mucking with the kernel
<Ussat> Yes, they are the same kernel
<pikapika> ok
<pikapika> all in all I hope it doesn't come to that for me
<Ussat> Just different packages is all
<Ussat> If I need to install a "desktop" I still use server image and that
<Ussat> I manage several desktops at work and hundreads of servers
<Ussat> the entire install is:
<Ussat> sudo apt-get -y remove open-vm-tools
<Ussat> sudo apt-get -y install open-vm-tools-desktop
<Ussat> sudo apt-get -y insrtall taskel
<Ussat> sudo tasksel install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<Ussat> sudo systemctl unmask sleep.target suspend.target hibernate.target hybrid-sleep.target
<pikapika> at the moment the default config of the desktop editions is close enough for me that its not an issue, but any time in the future if it diverges too much from my needs/tastes its good to know I have the option to assemble mine own starting with the server edition
<Ussat>    /rude drone
<Ussat> anyway
<Ussat> I dont like the desktop install, to much crap I dont care about at all
<Ussat> I ponly install what I need
<Ussat> If I need something in there, I will install it
<Ussat> I believe in minimalist installs, only what you need
<pikapika> yah its good to know I won't need to use some hipster distro if the need arises to assemble something a bit different
<pikapika> thank god the server edition exists
<Ussat> I dont see it going away.
<Ussat> I have severl hundread servers w/centos and ubuntu
<Ussat> and about 50 desktops
<pikapika> kind of always have a gnawing fear inside me about what I will do if xubuntu changes too much from my needs, its a bit reassuring now to hear people have had success assembling desktops from the server edition
<pikapika> Of course, here's to hoping it never goes to that point etc etc
<Ussat> Ya its really simple
<Ussat> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1160531/how-to-correctly-install-mate-desktop-environment-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts-and-newer
<Ussat> I have that baked into an install script I have for servers
<Ussat> if needed
#ubuntu+1 2020-07-09
<luna_> New daily images
